# Animals As Leaders MEGATHREAD



## bulb

Hey guys!

We have a good holiday treat for all of y'all!
Im not really sure why we waited so long to make the myspace for this, but this project was written and recorded in April of this year for Prosthetic Records, and the full length album should be out soon.

It started with Tosin asking if i would produce and record his solo project. Since hes a good friend of mine and really is one of the greatest guitarists to ever walk the earth in my humble opinion, i accepted! Interestingly enough, our writing and jamming chemistry was such that it ended up being a collaboration.

Anyways we are really proud of the album, so we thought we would put a handful of songs up on myspace to preview the album that should be coming out soon on prosthetic records. Oh and we will rotate the songs every now and then so you can get a full sense of the album because its really all over the place! 

Since Tosin lives down the street from me, we are often just recording new ideas and stuff, and so we also put up one of those songs, its called "Wave of Babies" and that song was recorded in September. (it will be up shortly, just having some issues atm) The other songs do not have names yet, so we just numbered them chronologically for the time being.

Tosin is going to be taking this band on the road as soon as we find a suitable bassist! Unfortunately because Periphery is my priority i will only be part of the writing process, and i will not be able to play in the live band, but its kind of exciting to see these songs come to life from a viewer's perspective. But if you are interested in being in a full time touring band, think you can handle the tunes, and are in or around the DC/MD/VA area, please let us know!

Anyways enough talk, you can hear the music on myspace here:
MySpace.com - Animals As Leaders (SONGS UPLOADED!!) - Washington, Washington DC - Experimental / Progressive / Metal - www.myspace.com/animalsasleaders

Enjoy!


----------



## drmosh

oh man, thank you so much.


----------



## -Nolly-

One of the most innovative and fresh guitar albums I've heard. Everyone needs to be listening to this and buying the album when it's released.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

The one on youtube labelled as "Animals as leaders track 10" (There is a vid of Tosin playing it on his 8) is awesome, the drums in that track are so fucking bombastic!


----------



## Zak1233

holy... fucking... shit


----------



## drmosh

This is amazing stuff, Tosin has some really amazing ideas and of course technically he is spot on.
I bet he had some fun recording this.
Can't wait to buy the album


----------



## John_Strychnine

yo man, as i already said, its amazing!

Tosin id go as far to say one of the best guitarists of our generation, and i used to fucking love Reflux. 

Good luck to him with this band man! Shame you can't be a full touring member.


----------



## Daggorath

Brilliance.


----------



## lobee

I want it inside of me. Right NOW.


----------



## ShreddyESP

WOW, amazing stuff there!


----------



## vgguru39

this stuff is freaking awesome  keep us posted on the album.


----------



## Demeyes

Just listening to this. The lead guitar is mental. Very interesting ideas. 
The whole thing sounds really good too.


----------



## JoshuaLogan

nice, can't wait to check this out as soon as I can get away from family and loud christmas music


----------



## cataclysm_child

^What he said!


----------



## VforVendetta00

wow, i for one am always hating on da bulb, but this is freaking great. i'll definitely be getting it.


----------



## Randy

That was rather awesome.


----------



## errnestoo

Daaaamn this stuff shreds! Stop being so goddamned prolific Bulb! Im serious leave some talent for the rest of us


----------



## AgentWalrus

interesting, i prefer the riffs and slower cleaner parts to the solos. little scatter brain for my taste.


----------



## BigPhi84

I like this A LOT!


----------



## Fred

Holy fuck I love Tosin. Amazing stuff, dudes.


----------



## Bobo

Damn that's good stuff, can't stop playing it. Keep us up on the CD info.


----------



## Snorelax

It sounds incredible! Nice work


----------



## Scootman1911

Holy shit this is some amazing stuff. I'm definitely going to have to get this album when it comes out


----------



## Overtone

Killer tunes... very complex and colorful! I didn't know that you would be playing on this.


----------



## sakeido

Very, very cool stuff 
Still don't like the guitar tone but the composition and playing makes up for it.


----------



## cataclysm_child

Amazing! Give me the link to buy the album.... Now!


----------



## Ishan

I can't wait for the album hehe


----------



## noodleplugerine

SUPERB.

Gimme it NOW.


----------



## Jason

sakeido said:


> Very, very cool stuff
> Still don't like the guitar tone but the composition and playing makes up for it.



You feel the need to mention that every chance you get dont you? Give it a break Cody.


----------



## Harry

Fuck yes, that's awesome stuff man.
Love Tosin's playing too, a genius IMO.


----------



## AgentWalrus

the more i listen the more i like, and im not really a fan of chugging alot


----------



## errnestoo

Jesus H Christ Song 8 is off the chain...I mean...woah


----------



## Bobo

errnestoo said:


> Jesus H Christ Song 8 is off the chain...I mean...woah



I got stuck on all the others, just now gave this one a chance. And I 2nd your thoughts  Every song so far sounds bad ass 

Count me as a lover of the tone. I'd love to have it.


----------



## right_to_rage

oh holy shit, im gonna listen to it...


----------



## bulb

thanks a lot guys!!
we had a lot of fun making these songs, and the project ended up sounding way different than what we both had in mind when we started, but in a good way haha, oh and im glad you guys dig the tone!!


----------



## Uroborus

-Nolly- said:


> One of the most innovative and fresh guitar albums I've heard. Everyone needs to be listening to this and buying the album when it's released.



 I wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## Apophis

Just AWESOME


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Tosin may have already peaked

YouTube - AnimalsAsLeaders - Tosin Song 10

how the hell can he top this?


----------



## Ze Kink

Are you both playing your TIL's in the 8-string stuff?

Oh, and the music completely blew me away! Very, VERY nice stuff! I'd prefer this with the newer "organic" bulb production, but it's still great as it is!

And ditto about Song 8. That song is fucking MAD. The sweepy guitar thing is insane.


----------



## Nats

loves it. tosin is amazing


----------



## budda

this sounds absolutely amazing and i want the album 

 thanks guys!


----------



## MF_Kitten

i already commented on MG.org, but i gotta reply here as well:

AWESOMENESS!

i assume most of this, or all of it, is recorded with tosin's TIL8?


----------



## PeteyG

There was quite a lot of use of Tosins' RGA7 too.

Amazing album, since first hearing it I've been avidly practicing double thumbing to try and get the hang of it.


----------



## bulb

PeteyG said:


> There was quite a lot of use of Tosins' RGA7 too.
> 
> Amazing album, since first hearing it I've been avidly practicing double thumbing to try and get the hang of it.



all the 8 string songs were done on Tosin's TIL8, but the grand majority of the 7 string stuff was actually done with my Carvin because Tosin and I much preferred it to the RGA7, the RGA7 was used for piezo mostly.


----------



## shaneroo

bulb said:


> all the 8 string songs were done on Tosin's TIL8, but the grand majority of the 7 string stuff was actually done with my Carvin because Tosin and I much preferred it to the RGA7, the RGA7 was used for piezo mostly.



i must say bulberoo, this shit has some really great potential! he's a great guitarist..... i'm into that type of picking as well 

you guys have quite the future ahead of you, remember all us sevenstringers when you get too busy to type back!


----------



## Mattmc74

Sounded amazing! I really liked it. Great tone IMO.


----------



## El Caco




----------



## bulb

shaneroo said:


> i must say bulberoo, this shit has some really great potential! he's a great guitarist..... i'm into that type of picking as well
> 
> you guys have quite the future ahead of you, remember all us sevenstringers when you get too busy to type back!



haha says the guy who tours with korn, jon davis and thomas lang...
aw but in all seriousness thanks man, im glad you dig it, though i had a feeling you might because you guys are on the same wavelength it seems!!


----------



## Dyingsea

Great stuff... a mix of a lot of different sounds here. Sounds like there is a big Planet X influence underlying whether intentional or not which I think is really cool. 

If I could add these to playlists it would have already been on my page.


----------



## Deschain

wow....

this is ridiculous.


----------



## loktide

holy shit 

incredible material.


----------



## right_to_rage

Well, it went over my head the first 3 times i listened to the tracks. Yes, desensitized. But, the good news is now I'm realizing that this is really good material, and I cant wait to hear it in cd quality. The myspace is killing the beef and sparkle of the track.

Anyways, verdict:
Incredible collaboration, complex and well executed. Tosin slays on the guitar, and the compositions are intense. Well fucking done.

Any highlights from your playing on the record? Cause the myspace said that you performed guitars.


----------



## drmosh

still can't stop listening.


----------



## ManBeast

Such awesomeness in those tracks.

I hear some real similarities to Shane's ducksinapond and some catch33 work in there as well.


----------



## fallenz3ro

damn dude, this is amazing.


----------



## Loomer

It's been a long, long time since I've been this blown away by new music. By god, I love this...


----------



## ire_works

Bricks Misha


F***ing bricks.







I've been waitng so long for new Toshin stuff , ever since i heard Reflux for the first time. Thank you for making the universe a better place to listen to.


----------



## Battousai

Had to bump this up cos this shit is too fucking awesome to leave so far back.. but what gives misha? why is there only 1 track now?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Nice stuff, do you have it up on soundclick at all?


----------



## Emperoff

How did I missed this? Holy shit!


----------



## MerlinTKD

Damn, I did too - TOTALLY digging on "Tempting Time" right now!

        


Damn, I LOVE the chords you guys use, still with distortion... DAMN that's good stuff


----------



## JoshuaLogan

When is this going to be released?


----------



## -Nolly-

JoshuaLogan said:


> When is this going to be released?



April.

Seriously, you guys are going to sperm yourselves when you hear the full thing


----------



## Ze Kink

-Nolly- said:


> April.
> 
> Seriously, you guys are going to sperm yourselves when you hear the full thing





I want to be friends with blub too, so I can get to hear all this stuff


----------



## JoshuaLogan

-Nolly- said:


> April.
> 
> Seriously, you guys are going to sperm yourselves when you hear the full thing



I can has now? Perhpas a few mp3s?


----------



## -Nolly-

JoshuaLogan said:


> I can has now? Perhpas a few mp3s?



That wouldn't be very good of me now would it. It's worth waiting for


----------



## JoshuaLogan

-Nolly- said:


> That wouldn't be very good of me now would it. It's worth waiting for



I CAN HAS?!


----------



## Harmonicdoom

That is some seriously amazing stuff right there. I totally dig it and will be buying the album as soon as it comes out.


----------



## sethh

wow

"tempting time" is one of the most beautiful tunes i've heard on this forum so far


----------



## AySay

That fracking amazing! Blulb and Tosin are awesome! The amount of creativity you guys have is mind boggling.


----------



## Randy

Just noticed this yesterday... are we looking at the theme for the CD? Pretty sick, regardless. 

_
*Maybe NSFW-ish...? Nipple-less bewbs *_
Animals As Leaders (SONGS UPLOADED!!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads 

I'm getting excited as all hell for this album.


----------



## eegor

This stuff is SO AWESOME!!!! I cannot fucking wait to here this.


----------



## MFB

Holy shit, they're playing the Palladium on the 26th. Tickets will be mine


----------



## eegor

Animals As Leaders - Animals As Leaders (PREORDER) - English

For those of you who don't know yet.


----------



## Nats

awesomeness. will be buying it fo sho


----------



## Deschain

sweet.


----------



## Nazca

Excellent.


Just checked and saw that delivery costs more that the CD to England. 

Oh well, get it shipped to my bro in NJ.


----------



## budda




----------



## Fred

Thanks dude!


----------



## yellowv

Nice. Just ordered Animals as Leaders and Scale the Summit.


----------



## tian

Thanks for the heads up. Ordered.

EDIT: Any word on the actual release date?


----------



## Deschain

Nazca said:


> Excellent.
> 
> 
> Just checked and saw that delivery costs more that the CD to England.
> 
> Oh well, get it shipped to my bro in NJ.



still, at $8 for the cd; can't complain. its a bargain!


----------



## S-O

Yay! Preordered!


----------



## Patriclese

Totally ordering this.


----------



## Triple7

Acutal release date is April 28th, definitely getting this.


----------



## god9

WOW! How come I've never heard of these guys?


----------



## Nats

god9 said:


> WOW! How come I've never heard of these guys?



cause they're new. tosin's the fckin man


----------



## DevinShidaker

will be buying this, though I will admit I've had the leak for about 2 months now. album is great.


----------



## WillingWell

yeah, i have as well. it's a good album. definitely one to get.


----------



## Swippity Swappity

I just wanted to bring to everyone's attention that Animals As Leaders are putting up new songs on their Myspace page right up until the album is released. Their guitarist(s) just ooze talent, so if you haven't heard of em up until now, definately check em out.

Also, dunno if we got a recent one, and if not, this can also be a general Animals As Leaders appreciation and album hype thread.


----------



## Cadavuh

is it all instrumental?


----------



## auxioluck

I've heard a couple leaked tracks....can't wait for this one!


----------



## Brendan G

I already knew about the band before you posted this thread but thanks for reminding me of them!


----------



## yellowv

I preordered the CD about 2 weeks ago. can't wait for the release.


----------



## splinter8451

They are freakin amazing. Tosin Abasi is one of the best and most innovative guitar players around now. 

He is really inspiring me lately. His 8 string work is amazing for sure.


----------



## Nats

splinter8451 said:


> They are freakin amazing. Tosin Abasi is one of the best and most innovative guitar players around now.
> 
> He is really inspiring me lately. His 8 string work is amazing for sure.



agreed


----------



## -Nolly-

splinter8451 said:


> They are freakin amazing. Tosin Abasi is one of the best and most innovative guitar players around now.
> 
> He is really inspiring me lately. His 8 string work is amazing for sure.



I jammed with him for a few hours a couple of days ago, and he is one of the most creative guitarists I've come across. Awesomely nice dude too, but he's very much more a jazz/classical guitarist nowadays; the album would definitely not be _anywhere_ near as metal or groove-based without Misha's involvement.


----------



## technomancer

Tosin + Misha = Epic Win 

Seems pretty obvious to me


----------



## tian

yellowv said:


> I preordered the CD about 2 weeks ago. can't wait for the release.


As did/do I.


----------



## S-O

I have it reserved. I await it's arrival.

Bawls, there are shirts now? Wish I would have snagged the bundle, oh well... Off to buy the shirt too.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Awesome stuff for sure


----------



## Scootman1911

Ahh shit I still need to pre-order this! Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Bobo

Ha I just got off the myspace page before I came here and saw this thread. I was kinda surprised to see they already had somewhere over 100,000 hits for their site  I say "their" because I don't know who all is involved....Tosin, Bulb, and? Well I'm down for the pre-order


----------



## Swippity Swappity

-Nolly- said:


> I jammed with him for a few hours a couple of days ago, and he is one of the most creative guitarists I've come across. Awesomely nice dude too, but he's very much more a jazz/classical guitarist nowadays; the album would definitely not be _anywhere_ near as metal or groove-based without Misha's involvement.


 
I am so fucking jealous that you got to jam with him. I've yet to actually meet anyone that can play anywhere near the level he is (In fact, I haven't met or even seen any guitarists that really impress me at all in my area, but I also haven't looked very hard.).



S-O said:


> I have it reserved. I await it's arrival.
> 
> Bawls, there are shirts now? Wish I would have snagged the bundle, oh well... Off to buy the shirt too.



Haha, the only reason I haven't pre-ordered yet is because I'm not sure which shirt size to get.


----------



## powergroover

animals as leaders ftw


----------



## eegor

Pre-ordered this a while ago. Definitely going to be one of the best releases this year.


----------



## budda

They had more songs up before, and then took it down to 1.

This is one of a few CD's i need to buy *sigh*


----------



## Triple7

Really looking foward to this release! I had no Idea that Misha is the one who brought the groove influence, that's sick!


----------



## OzoneJunkie

OK - so, hate me if you must, but I've been listening to the new Animals As Leaders CD at work today. Received through proper legal/moral channels (and yes, don't bother asking me for a copy - get yours legally too). Hate me? Get over it 

Really loving it. Great compositions, amazing playing, great production. Good variety of stuff too. Some instrumental albums bore me as I feel like there's not enough difference/variety in songs - not so here.

Current favorites: "Tempting Time" and "Behaving Badly"

I realize now that I'm going to have to travel down from the NYC area to catch a AAL gig at some point.


----------



## Scootman1911

What the fuck? Did this CD get leaked? I was looking through CDs on this site for something cool to download when a link to Animals As Leaders came up. I clicked on it and there's a download link. I'm not downloading it and I'm not sharing the site. Buy the CD! I just thought I should post this in case Bulb read it (not sure if Tosin posts here or not). Anyways, off to tell this guy to take it off his site


----------



## AySay

That shirt design is awesome! I'm def gonna try get that package, its a steal for $15 IMO


----------



## Swippity Swappity

Scootman1911 said:


> What the fuck? Did this CD get leaked? I was looking through CDs on this site for something cool to download when a link to Animals As Leaders came up. I clicked on it and there's a download link. I'm not downloading it and I'm not sharing the site. Buy the CD! I just thought I should post this in case Bulb read it (not sure if Tosin posts here or not). Anyways, off to tell this guy to take it off his site



Man, it sucks that it seems to have been leaked. It isn't cool, but there also isn't anything that can be done about it either. On the plus side, that probably isn't going to stop anyone who was going to buy it before from buying it, and the folks who choose to *STEAL* probably wouldn't have bought it anyway.

But... boy am I tempted to just _take a listen._  
(NO MUST RESIST. RELEASE DATE FOR REASON EXISTS IT DOES.)



AySay said:


> That shirt design is awesome! I'm def gonna try get that package, its a steal for $15 IMO



Hell yeah, it's a steal. Most folks charge $15 for just the shirt, so that price for both is ridiculously low.


----------



## OzoneJunkie

Guys - the CD did not get leaked. As I said, I got this through proper channels. The fact is, I got it directly from the owner of Prosthetic Records - he and I are old friends.

Y'all are doing what's right - waiting and getting it legally - so props to you. You'll have it soon enough. And it's worth the wait - it's awesome


----------



## lobee

Just ordered a CD+shirt!


----------



## bulb

although this is unoffical and therefore needs to stay off the record, you guys should know that tosin and i dont care about the leak (since the album leaked a while ago) we are really proud of the album and want people to hear it, of course prosthetic is less than thrilled about the leak, but yeah there ya have it haha

with that said we understand that certain people wont buy the album anyways, but to those of you who normally do, please support it and buy it if you like what you hear, because thats the right thing to do imo, if you arent a cd buyer then do what you must to hear it haha


----------



## powergroover

^
truth


----------



## OzoneJunkie

Hey Misha - sorry to hear about the leak. Yeah, hopefully everyone here at least will buy the CD properly. 

Great job on the production.

For what it's worth: as I said, I got my CD via Prosthetic from the man himself. In fact, I even cleared it with them before I even mentioned it here that I have it.

Again to all - please please don't dl the leaked version - buy it. These guys deserve your support.


----------



## budda

a CD AND a shirt for $15?

damn, son!


----------



## bulb

OzoneJunkie said:


> Hey Misha - sorry to hear about the leak. Yeah, hopefully everyone here at least will buy the CD properly.
> 
> Great job on the production.
> 
> For what it's worth: as I said, I got my CD via Prosthetic from the man himself. In fact, I even cleared it with them before I even mentioned it here that I have it.
> 
> Again to all - please please don't dl the leaked version - buy it. These guys deserve your support.



thanks dude! but as i said, we are both "unofficially" really happy that it leaked haha, we finished the album in april 08 so we have been wanting people to hear this for a while, but if you download it and you like it, just be sure to buy it too!



budda said:


> a CD AND a shirt for $15?
> 
> damn, son!



its like having your cake...and eating it too!

oh and kind of OT, but on the topic of shirts we have a new Periphery design in the store that caters to washington caps/periphery fans!
http://thirddegreemerch.com/periphery
go caps!!


----------



## Nats

bulb said:


> thanks dude! but as i said, we are both "unofficially" really happy that it leaked haha, we finished the album in april 08 so we have been wanting people to hear this for a while, but if you download it and you like it, just be sure to buy it too!
> 
> 
> 
> its like having your cake...and eating it too!
> 
> oh and kind of OT, but on the topic of shirts we have a new Periphery design in the store that caters to washington caps/periphery fans!
> Third Degree Merch
> go caps!!



that shirt is freakin awesome


----------



## OzoneJunkie

Misha - Periphery MUST do a gig with AAL. And if you do, please please announce it a week or so early - I want to come down from the NY area for that!


----------



## ubarhax

Is their next album going to be co-written by you Bulb?

I'd kind of like to hear the other side of his playing like Nolly said.


----------



## OzoneJunkie

Listening some more at work. Man, just loving it. 

Paying more attention now to some other things. Drum programming is FREAKin SICK!


----------



## HighGain510

Heard the album through Misha and loved it, waiting to buy my copy as well!  Tosin + Misha = win of epic proportions!  You definitely get the vibe that it was co-written, Misha's stuff is pretty easy to recognize (pick style/tones play a factor I think) and the uber jazz stuff from Tosin on the 7's and 8's are fantastic. Great collaboration to my ears!


----------



## Triple7

OzoneJunkie said:


> Misha - Periphery MUST do a gig with AAL. And if you do, please please announce it a week or so early - I want to come down from the NY area for that!


 

Hell yea! Please post if this happens!

Forget the leak, I myself am going to wait until it comes out so I can buy it. From what I have heard so far it will definitely be worth the wait!


----------



## OzoneJunkie

HighGain510 said:


> Heard the album through Misha and loved it, waiting to buy my copy as well!  Tosin + Misha = win of epic proportions!  You definitely get the vibe that it was co-written, Misha's stuff is pretty easy to recognize (pick style/tones play a factor I think) and the uber jazz stuff from Tosin on the 7's and 8's are fantastic. Great collaboration to my ears!



Totally. Both styles are recognizable and shine through and meld perfectly all at the same time.

I haven't heard an instrumental album in years that I didn't get bored of after a few listens. This one gets better with every listen.


----------



## Zukre Iskotehx

Just pre-ordered this after listening to their myspace.com

Im stoked!


----------



## lobee

bulb said:


> thanks dude! but as i said, we are both "unofficially" really happy that it leaked haha, we finished the album in april 08 so we have been wanting people to hear this for a while, but if you download it and you like it, just be sure to buy it too!


Damn you! I preordered the album already and now that you've said this I've "acquired" a copy of the album and am fighting the urge to listen to it for fear of ruining the pleasure of cracking open that cd and listening to it for the first time.



bulb said:


> oh and kind of OT, but on the topic of shirts we have a new Periphery design in the store that caters to washington caps/periphery fans!
> Third Degree Merch
> go caps!!


Please tell me it says Washington Djentitals on the back of that shirt!


----------



## Fred

Pre-ordered this an age ago but SO SO tempted by the leak, haha. Will resist... For the time being.


----------



## Scootman1911

OzoneJunkie said:


> Guys - the CD did not get leaked. As I said, I got this through proper channels. The fact is, I got it directly from the owner of Prosthetic Records - he and I are old friends.
> 
> Y'all are doing what's right - waiting and getting it legally - so props to you. You'll have it soon enough. And it's worth the wait - it's awesome



I wasn't accusing you of getting the leaked version I was just posting here in case Bulb wanted to do something about it or to see if he cared. I couldn't figure out how to register on his site so I didn't say anything to him. I'll resist downloading it now so I can help support Bulb and Tosin


----------



## OzoneJunkie

Scootman1911 said:


> I wasn't accusing you of getting the leaked version I was just posting here in case Bulb wanted to do something about it or to see if he cared. I couldn't figure out how to register on his site so I didn't say anything to him. I'll resist downloading it now so I can help support Bulb and Tosin



Ah, yeah, that's cool man - was pretty sure you weren't accusing me directly - figured you might have seen it online somewhere.

I'm glad folks here share the same morals when it comes to this stuff. I'm proud to say I purchased all the software I use, all the music in my library, etc. To me, it's very important to support the peeps that create the stuff we like.

Not trying to pass any moral judgments on anybody - that ain't me. Just saying how I roll is all.

Can't say this enough: the CD is FREAKING AWESOME


----------



## Anthony

I think this might be the best instrumental CD I've ever listened to.


----------



## wannabguitarist

I'm having trouble waiting for my pre-order to ship, I need my fix


----------



## right_to_rage

Hey just wondering, did Tosin go to Musicians Institute in L.A for a year? I thought I heard someone say that, maybe Bulb.


----------



## thinkpad20

One of the best progressive/tech albums I have heard in a long time. It's fully of beauty, never sacrifices good music for the sake of technique, and is incredibly innovative while being really beautiful.

Tosin Abasi is now easily one of my favorite guitarists  seriously the dude has both unreal chops AND a unique voice with amazing creativity - not the most common combination.

So yeah... I preordered their debut.... and I've listened to the whole thing (listening to it now in fact). Anyone else?

Animals As Leaders (CD out 4/28 - pre-order now!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## OzoneJunkie

Yep. Every time I listen to "Behaving Badly" I'm amazed. Great chops and just an awesome tune.

Love the whole CD.


----------



## S-O

I love it, I remember my friend, who digs the hardcore scene, handing me a copy of Reflux's CD (Tosin's old band) and thinking, damn this guy can fucking play. Made me go back and re-evaluate my feelings of hardcore music.

Pre-ordered and am jamming to a mysterious copy... that 'showed' up on my comp.

Forgive me Tosin and Misha! Couldn't wait!


----------



## lobee

I'm trying not to listen to this before the CD is in my hands!


----------



## thinkpad20

S-O said:


> Pre-ordered and am jamming to a mysterious copy... that 'showed' up on my comp.
> 
> Forgive me Tosin and Misha! Couldn't wait!



Me too 

I figure it's OK though since I've already paid for the CD... and I don't regret the purchase in the least 

Speaking of Misha and Tosin, do you know how much their respective contributions make up the sound? I expect it's mostly Tosin 'cuz it doesn't sound overly like Bulb (except at some point). Certainly the majority of the super-techy soloing and the clean guitar shredding don't sound like Bulb.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

They're OK. Pretty cool, but it doesn't really blow me away.


----------



## thinkpad20

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> They're OK. Pretty cool, but it doesn't really blow me away.


To each their own. They definitely have made an impact on me.


----------



## Origins

Again, a Bulb copy..
I´m really tired of hearing this ENGL tone and those same riffs everywhere nowadays 
Get a personality for god sake!


----------



## Ishan

Well Tosin being Bulb's friend, they influence each other a lot I think.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Origins said:


> Again, a Bulb copy..
> I´m really tired of hearing this ENGL tone and those same riffs everywhere nowadays
> Get a personality for god sake!



Bulb produced the album, chief...


----------



## Origins

ZeroSignal said:


> Bulb produced the album, chief...



You didn&#180;t get my comment right.
What I mean is that everybody plays the same kind of music, with the same tone and the same riffs ideas. This is just f#cking boring, man!
I wouldn&#180;t feel proud of being just a stupid phony
And everybody seems to be like "Wow that&#180;s so kick ass" while listening 10 times to the "same" song, played by different bands.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

^^ I thought I was the only one who thought this. To expand on that, it seems these days that you 'have to' like certain bands if you're a sevenstring player or even if you're just on this site. For instance, someone said they didn't like Unearth the other day and about 3 people told him to get out or something. I'm sure it was said jokingly, but I think my point still stands.


----------



## AeonSolus

Origins said:


> Again, a Bulb copy..
> I´m really tired of hearing this ENGL tone and those same riffs everywhere nowadays
> Get a personality for god sake!



if i'm not mistaken, bulb was a member of Animal As Leaders, so also he also helped write the songs..?


----------



## Scootman1911

Yeah I'm pretty sure that Bulb and Tosin wrote the album together but Bulb wasn't/couldn't go on tour with AAL so Tosin got some people to tour with.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Origins said:


> Again, a Bulb copy..
> I´m really tired of hearing this ENGL tone and those same riffs everywhere nowadays
> Get a personality for god sake!



Probably because Bulb helped write alot of that material


----------



## bulb

oh well not everyone is going to dig it, but we are both very proud of the album, and to me it definitely doesnt sound like anything else out there but of course different people will hear things differently, i mean to me a lot of rock and metal sounds exactly the same even though im sure its not the case, so its really in the ear of the beholder.
at the end of the day we wrote this album together and had a ton of fun doing so, so thats what matters haha!

oh and we used a pod, not an engl haha


----------



## ugmung

bulb said:


> oh well not everyone is going to dig it, but we are both very proud of the album, and to me it definitely doesnt sound like anything else out there but of course different people will hear things differently, i mean to me a lot of rock and metal sounds exactly the same even though im sure its not the case, so its really in the ear of the beholder.
> at the end of the day we wrote this album together and had a ton of fun doing so, so thats what matters haha!
> 
> oh and we used a pod, not an engl haha



see? fuck you Line 6 haters, you got punked!


----------



## thinkpad20

I can't deny I hear similarities between AAL and Periphery, but I definitely think they are distinct. Tosin does a lot of stuff, both harmonically and technically, that I've never heard before, and I've listened to a lot of bulb's stuff and some other djenty bands. Naturally there's influences but it would be quite a stretch for me to call it a copy.

Seriously if you listen to the whole CD there is a LOT of eclecticism going on, it's really not all about the polyrhythms or djent-djent + 1/4 note cymbal crashes...



Origins said:


> What I mean is that everybody plays the same kind of music, with the same tone and the same riffs ideas. This is just f#cking boring, man!
> I wouldn&#180;t feel proud of being just a stupid phony



Yeah, he's a real ripoff phony alright... 





Sounds like everyone else..... right?


----------



## jamesboyd

Jeez sour grapes anyone?
AAL does not sound anything like all the wannabe tech/mesh/djent bands out there.......for starters 50-60% of the album is clean 

Secondly the harmonic content/lead playing is miles above what even most seasoned shredders could pull off!!

'Tempting time' imo is one of the most triumphant, unique and plain kick-ass prog/shred songs I've heard in a long time.

Probs to bulb and tosin, awesome work


----------



## Swippity Swappity

bulb said:


> oh well not everyone is going to dig it, but we are both very proud of the album, and to me it definitely doesnt sound like anything else out there but of course different people will hear things differently, i mean to me a lot of rock and metal sounds exactly the same even though im sure its not the case, so its really in the ear of the beholder.
> at the end of the day we wrote this album together and had a ton of fun doing so, so thats what matters haha!
> 
> oh and we used a pod, not an engl haha



You guys used a POD? Damn, I get more and more impressed with that little thing the more I hear of it. I'm gonna have to purchase one, even though I'm tryin to save for my Axe-Fx.


----------



## cddragon

Is it whisky getting into my head or the album doesn't sound like a Periphery copy at all?? To me it's more shredtastic and different mainly because of the craziness behind all the clean parts... I like the sound of the songs on this album, great work guys
:bulb:



EDIT: Why there is no bulb smiley here??


----------



## ZeroSignal

bulb said:


> oh and we used a pod, not an engl haha



Oh snap! Which POD? The trusted PODxt or something older or newer? Patches and pickups for the main destortion sound?


----------



## JohnIce

This is great, I remember seeing Tosin on youtube but only found those two videos so I never explored it further, turns out I should have... monster player.


----------



## thinkpad20

bulb said:


> oh and we used a pod, not an engl haha



I wish you guys had used the Axe-FX or a real amp... the cleans sound awesome but the rhythm tones sound very hollow (to me). If it had the production, say, of "Chocolate Flobs" or "Unleash the Pwnies".... 

Still, doesn't stop it from being totally listenable and kickass.



cddragon said:


> Is it whisky getting into my head or the album doesn't sound like a Periphery copy at all?? To me it's more shredtastic (cheers  ) and different mainly because of the craziness behind all the clean parts... I like the sound of the songs on this album, great work guys
> :bulb:
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Why there is no bulb smiley here??



it's ": djent:"


----------



## S-O

Lawl @ some of the comments on "everything sounds the same"


Have you administered the Axe-FX gas to Tosin yet?  I know listening to all your clips (that have been done with the axe-fx) all of Tymon's clips, and a tone of other guys (that aren't doing U2 covers ) has made me want one quite badly. Along with a VHT power amp, and either a Vader or Orange 4x12, or both. Now to scrape together 5 grand...


----------



## cddragon

thinkpad20 said:


> I wish you guys had used the Axe-FX or a real amp... the cleans sound awesome but the rhythm tones sound very hollow (to me). If it had the production, say, of "Chocolate Flobs" or "Unleash the Pwnies"....
> 
> Still, doesn't stop it from being totally listenable and kickass.
> 
> 
> 
> it's ": djent:"



Thanks man, Didn't notice earlier 
I have to agree that the distorted tones sound thin and quite flat, but the music itself and these not-from-earth chops that make Tosin's album such a win!


----------



## thinkpad20

cddragon said:


> Thanks man, Didn't notice earlier
> I have to agree that the distorted tones sound thin and quite flat, but the music itself and these not-from-earth chops that make Tosin's album such a win!


Agreed!


----------



## ZeroSignal

I must be the only person who likes the distorted tone, then...


----------



## aaa111

TOSIN ATTENDED ATLANTA INSTITUTE OF MUSIC.


----------



## thinkpad20

Scootman1911 said:


> What the fuck? Did this CD get leaked? I was looking through CDs on this site for something cool to download when a link to Animals As Leaders came up. I clicked on it and there's a download link. I'm not downloading it and I'm not sharing the site. Buy the CD! I just thought I should post this in case Bulb read it (not sure if Tosin posts here or not). Anyways, off to tell this guy to take it off his site



I did buy the CD (and the shirt). I just get to listen to it a little bit ahead of schedule 

I download almost everything before I buy it. If it's good, I buy it. I very make blind purchases, but at the same time there are VERY few albums that I listen to a lot that I don't own. Generally if I don't own them it's because they're out of print.


----------



## Origins

Ok, sorry if I offended anyone here, I just got pissed by feeling I was going to listen again to a Periphery/Bulb phony.
Bulb really has his own sound, his own touch and I get mad to think that some people just steal his way of doing music (like most of the posts I can find in the recording studio section)
My apologies


----------



## Uber Mega

Origins said:


> Ok, sorry if I offended anyone here, I just got pissed by feeling I was going to listen again to a Periphery/Bulb phony.
> Bulb really has his own sound, his own touch and I get mad to think that *some people just steal his way of doing music (like most of the posts I can find in the recording studio section)*
> My apologies



You're digging yourself a hole there bro


----------



## Wi77iam

ZeroSignal said:


> I must be the only person who likes the distorted tone, then...



Nah, you're not alone, I dig it


----------



## Origins

Uber Mega said:


> You're digging yourself a hole there bro



Why?


----------



## bulb

thanks guys
obviously my newer mixes (unleash and flobs were mentioned) are going to sound better than the aal album because keep in mind that was recorded exactly a year ago, and since im always working on my mixes, the newer ones "should" sound better (hopefully!)
also both of those songs are axefx, so naturally it will sound way better than the pod mixes haha.
oh and of course tosin wants one, but tosin wants a lot of things, he has recently fallen in love with the blackmachine f8 hehe


----------



## sakeido

Origins said:


> Ok, sorry if I offended anyone here, I just got pissed by feeling I was going to listen again to a Periphery/Bulb phony.
> Bulb really has his own sound, his own touch and I get mad to think that some people just steal his way of doing music (like most of the posts I can find in the recording studio section)
> My apologies



 Too many people think grooving in a low tuning is ripping off Bulb's sound even though you can trace the roots of the whole movement to the early/mid 90s.. ironically, to the same bands that influenced Bulb


----------



## Origins

sakeido said:


> Too many people think grooving in a low tuning is ripping off Bulb's sound even though you can trace the roots of the whole movement to the early/mid 90s.. ironically, to the same bands that influenced Bulb



Ok I´m done with this thread


----------



## sakeido

Origins said:


> Ok I´m done with this thread



Thank God

back on topic, I really like this Animals as Leaders stuff.. the crazy contrast between the Meshuggaaaa riffing and Tosin's lead work makes for some awesomely distinctive stuff all around.. crushing and beautiful at the same time.


----------



## Uber Mega

bulb said:


> thanks guys
> obviously my newer mixes (unleash and flobs were mentioned) are going to sound better than the aal album because keep in mind that was recorded exactly a year ago, and since im always working on my mixes, the newer ones "should" sound better (hopefully!)
> also both of those songs are axefx, so naturally it will sound way better than the pod mixes haha.
> oh and of course tosin wants one, but tosin wants a lot of things, he has recently fallen in love with the blackmachine f8 hehe



Out of interest, despite the fact your newer mixes should be technically better, what's your _personal_ favorite mix that you've done in the context of the song? _(I've always liked Absolomb and The Fast Ones.)_


----------



## thinkpad20

bulb said:


> thanks guys
> obviously my newer mixes (unleash and flobs were mentioned) are going to sound better than the aal album because keep in mind that was recorded exactly a year ago, and since im always working on my mixes, the newer ones "should" sound better (hopefully!)
> also both of those songs are axefx, so naturally it will sound way better than the pod mixes haha.
> oh and of course tosin wants one, but tosin wants a lot of things, he has recently fallen in love with the blackmachine f8 hehe



Well he's gonna have to wait if he wants the blackmachine! 

Anyway I was curious, do you do any of the lead work on the album or is it all Tosin? And is all of the jazzy stuff him or is it you? Did you guys basically all learn and record all of the parts or was it more like, "here I'll do this part, then you do that part, etc"

? Just curious. I mention it because I hear a LOT of stuff in there that I've never heard in your stuff, not just the crazy sweeptastic stuff but the classical and fusion style...


----------



## bulb

Uber Mega said:


> Out of interest, despite the fact your newer mixes should be technically better, what's your _personal_ favorite mix that you've done in the context of the song? _(I've always liked Absolomb and The Fast Ones.)_



jeez i honestly i have no idea, i always end up hating everything i do on some level, but i think im still pretty happy with the way the walk, light and press enter came out!



thinkpad20 said:


> Well he's gonna have to wait if he wants the blackmachine!
> 
> Anyway I was curious, do you do any of the lead work on the album or is it all Tosin? And is all of the jazzy stuff him or is it you? Did you guys basically all learn and record all of the parts or was it more like, "here I'll do this part, then you do that part, etc"
> 
> ? Just curious. I mention it because I hear a LOT of stuff in there that I've never heard in your stuff, not just the crazy sweeptastic stuff but the classical and fusion style...



although he did write most of it, i did do some of the lead work, there is one lead line thing in "On Impulse" that you may recognize cuz it sounds very "me" and isnt crazy at all. as far as the grand majority of the lead lines, they were written on the spot, and we really approached it (as with everything else) from a purely compositional point of view, recording small sections at a time, passing the guitar back and forth for ideas, and then in the end retracking the bits that needed to sound more "together". It was a real patch work process, and sometimes i had some more tosin style ideas that i just couldnt pull off cleanly, but of course he could, so it was cool to be able to have this dude who can play anything and bring these crazy licks to life. 
However my main contributions were the "glue" that held his riffs together. The arrangements, the layers and rhythm parts, the electronic layers and the drum programming. All the stuff around the main riffs which we think helped the flow. But the cool thing was that since we were writing on the spot, sometimes the "glue" would influence or become the next section and influence the flow that way. Or sometimes it would be just a matter of Tosin having a riff, and i would tell him to change a few things and describe it as best as i could (lord knows i couldnt play most of his riffs haha) to tweak it and make it sound a bit better. It was really fun seeing the different directions we could take each song in.


----------



## muffgoat

Thats sick Misha i really like the stuff I've heard so far! it sounds awesometastic  what are you using for the electronic sounds?


----------



## thinkpad20

bulb said:


> although he did write most of it, i did do some of the lead work, there is one lead line thing in "On Impulse" that you may recognize cuz it sounds very "me" and isnt crazy at all. as far as the grand majority of the lead lines, they were written on the spot, and we really approached it (as with everything else) from a purely compositional point of view, recording small sections at a time, passing the guitar back and forth for ideas, and then in the end retracking the bits that needed to sound more "together". It was a real patch work process, and sometimes i had some more tosin style ideas that i just couldnt pull off cleanly, but of course he could, so it was cool to be able to have this dude who can play anything and bring these crazy licks to life.
> However my main contributions were the "glue" that held his riffs together. The arrangements, the layers and rhythm parts, the electronic layers and the drum programming. All the stuff around the main riffs which we think helped the flow. But the cool thing was that since we were writing on the spot, sometimes the "glue" would influence or become the next section and influence the flow that way. Or sometimes it would be just a matter of Tosin having a riff, and i would tell him to change a few things and describe it as best as i could (lord knows i couldnt play most of his riffs haha) to tweak it and make it sound a bit better. It was really fun seeing the different directions we could take each song in.




Cool! You guys both did a fantastic job with this album; it is truly remarkable in virtually every respect. The "glue" you mention, the arrangements and the drum programming is I think just as important as the riffs and playing IMO! I'm a big Squarepusher fan to so hearing that kind of glitchy electronic style drumming mixed in to the "real" (though programmed ) drums at times was really awesome. Major props to you both. Thanks for the response!


----------



## bulb

Thanks a lot man!!


muffgoat said:


> Thats sick Misha i really like the stuff I've heard so far! it sounds awesometastic  what are you using for the electronic sounds?



the majority of the synth stuff was the amazing access virus TI, that thing is just phenomenal, its the only synth i have ever used where the patches just fit so seamlessly into the mix, no eq on any of the virus tracks!!

i also used reaktor and hypersonic for the glitchy and drum and bass sounds and some of the other less synthy or more conventional sounds.


----------



## OzoneJunkie

Misha - what were your contributions on "Behaving Badly"? That track really stands out to me - every time it comes up in the playlist. Whole CD is great - but that one stands as my favorite.


----------



## sakeido

Bulb, how do you and Tosin feel about this album getting leaked already?


----------



## thinkpad20

sakeido said:


> Bulb, how do you and Tosin feel about this album getting leaked already?



He said in another thread that he doesn't mind particularly; in fact he likes the publicity it generates, but just hopes that people who like the album will buy it (like moi )


----------



## bulb

yeah, its music we made first and foremost cuz we want people to hear it and enjoy it hopefully, but we also hope that once its out, the people who like it will buy the album to support it!



OzoneJunkie said:


> Misha - what were your contributions on "Behaving Badly"? That track really stands out to me - every time it comes up in the playlist. Whole CD is great - but that one stands as my favorite.



if the tracklisting is the same as when we tracked (as i dont know the song names, tosin named them on his own) then you are talking about the mostly clean song that has the clean sweeping riff as the main riff right?
if thats the song, then that is one of the songs that i had the least amount of contributions as that one was pretty much good to go arrangement wise. I just added the distorted rhythms, and programmed the synth and electronic drums to add to it (as well as the main drums) but that one is the only song that actually sounds like the preprod demo tosin did.


----------



## Cadavuh

Behaving Badly is my favorite song off of it so fart! Bulb you really made that song with those rhythms.


----------



## OzoneJunkie

bulb said:


> if the tracklisting is the same as when we tracked (as i dont know the song names, tosin named them on his own) then you are talking about the mostly clean song that has the clean sweeping riff as the main riff right?
> if thats the song, then that is one of the songs that i had the least amount of contributions as that one was pretty much good to go arrangement wise. I just added the distorted rhythms, and programmed the synth and electronic drums to add to it (as well as the main drums) but that one is the only song that actually sounds like the preprod demo tosin did.




Yep, that's the one. Yeah, figured there was less Bulb on that. Man, Tosin can really unleash some ripping when he wants.


----------



## MF_Kitten

i´ve got to get a hold of the cd too, i was blown away when i heard the first few clips!

what tuning is tosin´s 8 in? and how did you guys do the bass parts along with it?


----------



## BurialWithin

I just found out about this band like saturday or something and i was blown away!!! I listened to it all day yesterday! Great music!!


----------



## ubarhax

Bulb, you should tell Tosin to make a tab book. Those would sell like crazy.


----------



## thinkpad20

ubarhax said:


> Bulb, you should tell Tosin to make a tab book. Those would sell like crazy.



But no one could play it! 

I for one would like to know what the hell Tosin is doing at 1:05 in CAFO... it's the song that opens with the crazy sweeps in 7/8 (two measures of 7/8 followed by a measure of 3/8 I think, or something like that). Anyway at 1:05 he goes into this very fast three-octave string skipping riff with a clean tone... is that tapped, fingerpicked, hybrid picked? Probably tapped but I'm not sure.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

thinkpad20 said:


> But no one could play it!
> 
> I for one would like to know what the hell Tosin is doing at 1:05 in CAFO... it's unplayable



fixed


----------



## thinkpad20

MF_Kitten said:


> what tuning is tosin´s 8 in? and how did you guys do the bass parts along with it?



In the 8 string vid on youtube where he plays a fragment of Point to Point, it seems he's in standard with a low E, e.g. E-B-E-A-D-G-B-E.


----------



## -Nolly-

thinkpad20 said:


> But no one could play it!
> 
> I for one would like to know what the hell Tosin is doing at 1:05 in CAFO... it's the song that opens with the crazy sweeps in 7/8 (two measures of 7/8 followed by a measure of 3/8 I think, or something like that). Anyway at 1:05 he goes into this very fast three-octave string skipping riff with a clean tone... is that tapped, fingerpicked, hybrid picked? Probably tapped but I'm not sure.



It's tapping. The bark is worse than the bite with that one.


----------



## Mazzakazza

This stuff is really good!

Also, my Periphery t-shirt arrived today, looks sweet. I'll be wearing it to the gig I'm playing on Friday. Keep it up Bulb/Periphery/Animals!


----------



## thinkpad20

-Nolly- said:


> It's tapping. The bark is worse than the bite with that one.


I had imagined so... still, I bet it's still no picnic...


----------



## -Nolly-

thinkpad20 said:


> I had imagined so... still, I bet it's still no picnic...



I think you would be surprised, but the true skill is in the fact that he wrote it - it's a fucking awesome motif and a great part of the song. The ascending tapping line that precedes it and crops up again later in the song is one of my favourite things on the album.


----------



## thinkpad20

-Nolly- said:


> I think you would be surprised, but the true skill is in the fact that he wrote it - it's a fucking awesome motif and a great part of the song. The ascending tapping line that precedes it and crops up again later in the song is one of my favourite things on the album.


Indeed, that line is pretty incredible... one of the more Dream Theater-sounding things on the CD... there are definitely some Petrucci influences that I hear - although I'm not that big of a DT fan; I think Tosin is much better


----------



## drmosh

What I really want to learn is that first solo-y line from Tempting Time that comes in at around 0:44, I have the first part down but can't figure out the sweepy sounding bit.
So awesome, cannot wait to get the full CD


----------



## BurialWithin

HEY WHAT KIND OF GUITAR IS HE PLAYING ON THAT ONE VIDEO ON MYSPACE?? That ibanez with the offset dots on the 12th and 24th??


----------



## drmosh

BurialWithin said:


> HEY WHAT KIND OF GUITAR IS HE PLAYING ON THAT ONE VIDEO ON MYSPACE?? That ibanez with the offset dots on the 12th and 24th??



It says in the video info 
IT'S AN IBANEZ LA CUSTOM SHOP 7 STRING WITH PIEZO BRIDGE


----------



## ubarhax

If anyone is going to the show tomorrow PLEASE PLEAAASE RECORD VIDEOS!


----------



## BurialWithin

OH my bad i didn't see that... thanks.


----------



## JoshuaLogan

Anybody else having trouble getting into this or not really digging it as much as you thought you would?

I like it, but it seems like such a random and strange mashup of styles and the songs seem to be all over the place. I don't know... here and there i'm thinking "oh, that part was really cool" but not really throughout the songs... there's obviously a shit ton of talent there, but I don't know.... maybe it needs to grow on me or something


----------



## Anthony

Not really, I absolutely love it.


----------



## Fred

Still... Waiting... For... Release... Ugh.


----------



## thinkpad20

JoshuaLogan said:


> Anybody else having trouble getting into this or not really digging it as much as you thought you would?
> 
> I like it, but it seems like such a random and strange mashup of styles and the songs seem to be all over the place. I don't know... here and there i'm thinking "oh, that part was really cool" but not really throughout the songs... there's obviously a shit ton of talent there, but I don't know.... maybe it needs to grow on me or something



nope... I'm all over it. I love the eclecticism; actually I'm amazed how well it flows together even as the mood, dynamics and style change drastically throughout the album, or even in the course of a single song. It's really a tribute to bulb's arrangement capabilities


----------



## bulb

JoshuaLogan said:


> Anybody else having trouble getting into this or not really digging it as much as you thought you would?
> 
> I like it, but it seems like such a random and strange mashup of styles and the songs seem to be all over the place. I don't know... here and there i'm thinking "oh, that part was really cool" but not really throughout the songs... there's obviously a shit ton of talent there, but I don't know.... maybe it needs to grow on me or something



or maybe its just not your thing dude, dont force it, its not for everyone


----------



## MFB

bulb said:


> or maybe its just not your thing dude, dont force it, its not for everyone



At first I was trying to do that, but then I got into that style of "it's not for everyone" and if one day it grows on me cool, if not...oh well


----------



## cataclysm_child

I just pre-ordered it now. Can´t wait!


----------



## JoshuaLogan

I don't know. I've been listening to it more and I think i'm liking it a lot more now... just certain sections i'm not real huge on, but there's a ton of really cool parts going on too


----------



## Swippity Swappity

JoshuaLogan said:


> I don't know. I've been listening to it more and I think i'm liking it a lot more now... just certain sections i'm not real huge on, but there's a ton of really cool parts going on too



With me, almost invariably, I can always make myself _appreciate_ music to a certain extent if I listen to it enough, even if I initially _hate_ it.

There have been many bands that I have actually come to love from prolonged exposure to them (Sikth is one for me. I didn't enjoy their music at all when I first listened to it, now it is one of my favorite bands, somehow.).

I've also had a 100% success rate with a Pavlovs Dogs (Bell rings, dogs get hungry.) style experiment where I do something that I enjoy greatly while listening to particular songs, then coming back to those songs to induce a sense of relaxation of enjoyment. I try to avoid listening to new bands when I'm depressed in fear that it will skew my inital judgement of them enough to turn me away from something good (I think that is what initally happened to me with Sikth.).

Naturally, I can't say that any of that will work for you, but I figured it was at least somewhat relevant to the conversation at hand.


----------



## tian

CD arrived in the mail today and I'm listening to it right now. IMO some truly amazing stuff.


----------



## yellowv

tian said:


> CD arrived in the mail today and I'm listening to it right now. IMO some truly amazing stuff.



Damn wheres mine.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

drmosh said:


> What I really want to learn is that first solo-y line from Tempting Time that comes in at around 0:44, I have the first part down but can't figure out the sweepy sounding bit.
> So awesome, cannot wait to get the full CD



thats my favorite part on the entire album



i kinda see what some of you guys are talking about with the "all over the place' feel, but i like that. its not predictable and its different. 

and as for people saying its a bulb copy? i also see their point in the fact that the production and style are super duper similar, but in all fairness, bulb had a good hand in this project and it seems like these 2 bounce off each other influance wise that i dont look at it as a rip off or anything like that.

anyway, sounds kicks ass and i dig the album.


----------



## JakeRI

Love the material, not big on the tones, except a few clean tones. Its not bad, just feel that it would really do the material justice if they were better. its awesome shit though, i'm blasting it now.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

ubarhax said:


> If anyone is going to the show tomorrow PLEASE PLEAAASE RECORD VIDEOS!



I was there, but AaL wasn't. Disappointing, since they were one of the few bands on that festival that I was actually interested in seeing.


----------



## drmosh

WarriorOfMetal said:


> I was there, but AaL wasn't. Disappointing, since they were one of the few bands on that festival that I was actually interested in seeing.



Bulb went and stole their drummer!


----------



## drmosh

7 Strings of Hate said:


> thats my favorite part on the entire album



Same here, I love it.


----------



## Indigo

JoshuaLogan said:


> I don't know. I've been listening to it more and I think i'm liking it a lot more now... just certain sections i'm not real huge on, but there's a ton of really cool parts going on too


 yeah. i respect the crazy shit going down. but the only song that is "perfect" to me in tempting time. some of it can put me to sleep.. not dissing tosin or anything since he's totally amazing.


----------



## vontetzianos

drmosh said:


> What I really want to learn is that first solo-y line from Tempting Time that comes in at around 0:44, I have the first part down but can't figure out the sweepy sounding bit.
> So awesome, cannot wait to get the full CD


 
From listening to it and playing around, I think it's centralised around Emadd9, with a pattern being played through octaves.

I really want to learn what's being played at 2:51 on Tempting Time. It's some insane 7 finger tapping line in 13/8 I think.


----------



## ubarhax

Someone on tabit forums tabbed that part out vont..

Send big files the easy way. Files too large for email attachments? No problem!

Someone tab out that clean part about a minute into song 8


----------



## RiffRaff

ubarhax said:


> Someone on tabit forums tabbed that part out vont..
> 
> Send big files the easy way. Files too large for email attachments? No problem!
> 
> Someone tab out that clean part about a minute into song 8



Pardon my ignorance but what program opens a file with a .tbt extension?


----------



## vontetzianos

ubarhax said:


> Someone on tabit forums tabbed that part out vont..
> 
> Send big files the easy way. Files too large for email attachments? No problem!


 
Is that part really tapped? because it is manageable without tapping.


----------



## MFB

RiffRaff said:


> Pardon my ignorance but what program opens a file with a .tbt extension?



A program known as Tabit which is godly for being only $20


----------



## ubarhax

Actually I think TabIt is free but it has limitations until you pay 20$


----------



## MFB

Those limitations are brutal thought. You can only listen to one track at a time and blah blah blah, its not worth struggling with thats why I just immediately got the full version


----------



## vontetzianos

RiffRaff said:


> Pardon my ignorance but what program opens a file with a .tbt extension?


 
TabIt. The full version is $19 but I'm just using the trial to see this riff.


----------



## -Nolly-

vontetzianos said:


> I really want to learn what's being played at 2:51 on Tempting Time. It's some insane 7 finger tapping line in 13/8 I think.



It's four repeats of 11/16, followed by one of 5/16, and yes, it is tapped with three fingers of each hand.


----------



## vontetzianos

-Nolly- said:


> It's four repeats of 11/16, followed by one of 5/16, and yes, it is tapped with three fingers of each hand.


 
Oh, thanks Nolly. You wouldn't happen to know the lead line at 0:44 of Tempting Time, would you?

And another question, is the song in standard tuning, or a whole step down like the tab of the tapping section?


----------



## -Nolly-

vontetzianos said:


> Oh, thanks Nolly. You wouldn't happen to know the lead line at 0:44 of Tempting Time, would you?
> 
> And another question, is the song in standard tuning, or a whole step down like the tab of the tapping section?



I don't I'm afraid, no, but it doesn't sound too tricky to work out.
It's in the usual Tosin tuning, whereby the strings used for this part are in standard. I've not looked at the tab.


----------



## Cadavuh

Has Tabit always cost money? I have the full version and it was free


----------



## ubarhax

Here's a tab for Tempting Time from the same guy on the TabIt forum. Includes that lead line for the most part.

Send big files the easy way. Files too large for email attachments? No problem!

Nolly, think you tab out that section in Song 8 since you seem to know what he's doing?


----------



## lobee

Got my CD and shirt today! Sooner than I thought too! Just popped in the disc, so far so good.


----------



## wannabguitarist

God I love this CD 

My shirt actually fits like a regular shirt too


----------



## Harry

Man, definitely need to hear this album now.


----------



## yellowv

I got mine today. Have it playing right now. Amazing stuff


----------



## S-O

It arrived yesterday, and I took it out for a spin in my car since I filled it up and thus it needed to be driven. I love it.


----------



## ubarhax




----------



## MFB

You've gotta be fucking kidding me Tobin


----------



## tian

ubarhax said:


>



Don't worry, it's not that hard... .


----------



## Swippity Swappity

Oh my, that is quite impressive.


----------



## drmosh

I just shit my pants. damn 

now how about that lick at 0:44 in tempting time


----------



## renzoip

Got their Album 2 days ago. It was much better than I was already expecting!


----------



## Dwellingers

Got my copy yesterday here i denmark - Fucking A, that album rocks...


----------



## vontetzianos

drmosh said:


> I just shit my pants. damn
> 
> now how about that lick at 0:44 in tempting time


 
+1 

That one I can't figure out, even when I slow it down. It sounds like he's sweeping a few times during the descent which only makes figuring it out harder.


----------



## ubarhax

I posted a tab of that part


----------



## vontetzianos

ubarhax said:


> I posted a tab of that part


 
Thanks, didn't see that.


----------



## drmosh

ubarhax said:


> Here's a tab for Tempting Time from the same guy on the TabIt forum. Includes that lead line for the most part.
> 
> Send big files the easy way. Files too large for email attachments? No problem!



awesome, thanks!


----------



## Bobo

Just got my copy from Prosthetic and want to bump this to thank Tosin and Misha and all else involved in this. This will be stuck in my cd player for a long time. Great work guys 

Now comes the hard part, trying to play some of this madness


----------



## Xanithon

Wow this is pretty cool IMO.


----------



## Bobo

Does anyone remember all the songs that were on the myspace page when this first hit a few months back? I seem to remember a song that I'm not hearing on the disk. Seems like it was an 8 string bit that may have started out slow, then came in with some crushing F# badassedness.

Anyone confirm this? Or am I crazy?


----------



## ubarhax

The only song that's released that wasn't on the album is Wave of Babies which is awesome.


----------



## redenemyjoe

These lads fucking kill it. Excellent stuff. If AAL or Periphery don't come somewhere close enough that I can afford I think I'll burst into flames.


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## redenemyjoe

Precisely, you must know how it feels!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I do man, if Periphery don't tour the UK to promote their album, there will be trouble!


----------



## ZeroSignal

Scar Symmetry said:


> I do man, if Periphery don't tour the UK to promote their album, there will be trouble!



To hell with the UK and your superior market base! Come to Ireland! We've got chicks! ...And beer!


----------



## splinter8451

ubarhax said:


> The only song that's released that wasn't on the album is Wave of Babies which is awesome.



Think you can upload that to mediafire or something so the rest of us can hear it??? Pretty please??

I am loving the whole album I have listened to it so much I am afraid I am gonna get bored of it so I have to restrain myself


----------



## vontetzianos

splinter8451 said:


> Think you can upload that to mediafire or something so the rest of us can hear it??? Pretty please??
> 
> I am loving the whole album I have listened to it so much I am afraid I am gonna get bored of it so I have to restrain myself


 
+1 

I havn't heard that one before and I'd really like to listen to it.


----------



## ubarhax

it's myspace quality..

Send big files the easy way. Files too large for email attachments? No problem!

if tosin or bulb isn't cool with me having this up then please tell me and ill remove it.


----------



## splinter8451

Thanks for the upload dude.

I hope its okay for you to have it up. I am just tryin to get as much Tosin and Bulb as I can!


----------



## Excalibur

Haven't listened to it, if anyone can point me in the direction of some choice tracks, I'll get it.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

I'm just getting into this and letting it sink in. I like it !


----------



## splinter8451

Excalibur said:


> Haven't listened to it, if anyone can point me in the direction of some choice tracks, I'll get it.



Animals As Leaders (our album is now available!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

There is a little taste for you sir.


----------



## Bobo

ubarhax said:


> The only song that's released that wasn't on the album is Wave of Babies which is awesome.



Yeah that's it, thanks! And I realize now it's in drop E. I need to see if I can find info on Tosin's 8.


----------



## Phalanx

Wow, I only just found this band today and low and behold, there's a thread on here about them.

I must say, it reminds me a huge amount of Bulb, I'm actually wondering who came first, AaL or Bulb.

Regardless of that, I'm thoroughly enjoying this album


----------



## Trespass

Phalanx said:


> Wow, I only just found this band today and low and behold, there's a thread on here about them.
> 
> I must say, it reminds me a huge amount of Bulb, I'm actually wondering who came first, AaL or Bulb.
> 
> Regardless of that, I'm thoroughly enjoying this album



It's a side project of Bulb's with Tosin Abasi.


----------



## Phalanx

Trespass said:


> It's a side project of Bulb's with Tosin Abasi.



Now that makes huge sense!


----------



## splinter8451

Bobo said:


> Yeah that's it, thanks! And I realize now it's in drop E. I need to see if I can find info on Tosin's 8.



I got you covered dude.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...n-abasi-custom-8-string-guitar-completed.html


----------



## Bobo

splinter8451 said:


> I got you covered dude.
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...n-abasi-custom-8-string-guitar-completed.html



You da man!


----------



## drmosh

Devin Townsend is a fan  Devin Townsend (dvntownsend) on Twitter


----------



## ZeroSignal

drmosh said:


> Devin Townsend is a fan  Devin Townsend (dvntownsend) on Twitter


----------



## Anthony

On Impulse is perfect.


----------



## darbdavys

Anthony said:


> On Impulse is perfect.


Animals As Leaders is perfect.


----------



## DDDorian

Just so you guys know (and Tosin if he happens to be reading) it's just technical issues slowing down the interview, so leave your flaming pitchforks where they are for just a little while longer


----------



## Lankles

DDDorian said:


> Just so you guys know (and Tosin if he happens to be reading) it's just technical issues slowing down the interview, so leave your flaming pitchforks where they are for just a little while longer



I didn't even know there was going to be one!


----------



## PeteyG

Just picked up this weeks Kerrang magazine for a lack of something to read on the train to Bath (in fact thinking about it, it will have been last weeks magazine) and in the little bit at the back called "My new favourite album" one of the Kerrang writers has put the AAL album, saying "Imagine Meshuggah falling downstairs with Steve Vai while Between The Buried And Me struggle to be heard of Strapping Yound Lad and you'll sort of have an idea as to what this instrumental beast sounds like."


----------



## LadyKiller

SOD_Nightmare said:


> I just wanted to bring to everyone's attention that Animals As Leaders are putting up new songs on their Myspace page right up until the album is released. Their guitarist(s) just ooze talent, so if you haven't heard of em up until now, definately check em out.
> 
> Also, dunno if we got a recent one, and if not, this can also be a general Animals As Leaders appreciation and album hype thread.


I bought the album today after listening to their myspace songs once today in the morning.
I LOVE THIS BAND!


----------



## insiren

i tabbed cafo out if anyone wants it for guitar pro. - [email protected]


----------



## LadyKiller

Do you guys know something about the second Album?
Is this Band only a project or do the guys from the Band talk about the future plans?


----------



## ddtonfire

Amazing album. The clean tapping part in Tempting Time gives me chills.


----------



## Swippity Swappity

LadyKiller said:


> Do you guys know something about the second Album?
> Is this Band only a project or do the guys from the Band talk about the future plans?



I don't think _we (As in, SS.Org.)_ know much of anything about what the plans are for the future. We'll just have to wait and see on that one (Or your next best bet is to directly ask Bulb or Tosin. One of them might give ya a hint or something if they know what they are going to do.). If you get any info, come tell us!


----------



## Harry

Tosin has to be probably the most creative virtuoso guitarist out there right now IMHO.


----------



## Prosthetic Rec

SOD_Nightmare said:


> I don't think _we (As in, SS.Org.)_ know much of anything about what the plans are for the future. We'll just have to wait and see on that one (Or your next best bet is to directly ask Bulb or Tosin. One of them might give ya a hint or something if they know what they are going to do.). If you get any info, come tell us!




I talked with Tosin last night at Summer Slaughter. He definitely wants to tour with Animals As Leaders as soon as possible and it sounds like he's got musicians at his disposal to go out with, but it takes time to setup a tour and with him in Born of Osiris now it will depend on their schedule as well as his. 
He's been recording some new material, but most likely will tour to support the first album well before releasing anything new. 
However, this is all tentative.


----------



## Fred

Tentative good news is still good news! Awesome man, thanks for that.


----------



## LadyKiller

Prosthetic Rec said:


> I talked with Tosin last night at Summer Slaughter. He definitely wants to tour with Animals As Leaders as soon as possible and it sounds like he's got musicians at his disposal to go out with, but it takes time to setup a tour and with him in Born of Osiris now it will depend on their schedule as well as his.
> He's been recording some new material, but most likely will tour to support the first album well before releasing anything new.
> However, this is all tentative.


Thanks man.
I think Bulb will work with Tosin again. He told me he would love to do that


----------



## cenobile

I really digged his work in Reflux, i thought their album had a very unique raw sound. The Animals As Leaders album is a fantastic piece as well, it should cement him as a major player out there in the guitar world.


----------



## Anthony

This is still the best album I have ever listened to.


----------



## Eptaceros

ubarhax said:


> it's myspace quality..
> 
> Send big files the easy way. Files too large for email attachments? No problem!
> 
> if tosin or bulb isn't cool with me having this up then please tell me and ill remove it.


 
thanks so much! i've been waiting to hear this song again since january.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

DDDorian said:


> Just so you guys know (and Tosin if he happens to be reading) it's just technical issues slowing down the interview, so leave your flaming pitchforks where they are for just a little while longer



*Looks at DDDorian... looks down at pitchfork... looks back at DDDorian... contemplates...*

You win this time good sir *gently places pitchfork against the wall*


----------



## kmanick

I just stumbled across these guys (where the hell have I been? )
pretty interesting stuff 
Tosin is quite "the Player" love his LACS too.


----------



## Andii

Searched and didn't see anything about this.

Check out the dates here:
Tosin Abasi on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Anyone know the line up(live band members) or any other details? 

At my local venue the line up is listed as:
*Between The Buried And Me
Veil Of Maya
Animals As Leaders*


----------



## Rick

Sweet, playing in Austin.


----------



## Joose

Wow, they're actually coming to Jacksonville, FL.

Same venue the Caliban/Born of Osiris/After The Burial/All Shall Perish show was at. Suppose Tosin liked the venue?


----------



## Andii

Rick said:


> Sweet, playing in Austin.


I'm lucky they're stopping by right down the road. A few days ago I went to another state to see The Faceless.


Joose said:


> Wow, they're actually coming to Jacksonville, FL.
> 
> Same venue the Caliban/Born of Osiris/After The Burial/All Shall Perish show was at. Suppose Tosin liked the venue?


Same with my local venue. BOO was there recently.


----------



## gunshow86de

Rick said:


> Sweet, playing in Austin.



And not Houston.

I get Lubbock, but Witchita Falls and McAllen? 

Hello, 4th largest city in the country here. Could we please stop getting skipped over?

EDIT: Hmm, I might just have to come to Austin for this one. I just checked Emo's calendar, after Between the Buried and Me finish their set, the Devil Makes Three is gonna play inside. They are a really kick ass bluegrass band! (Yeah, I like bluegrass, big deal, wanna fight about it?)


----------



## Rotatous

What will be Animals as Leader's live band? Besides Tosin.


----------



## Eptaceros

fuck this tour for being so small and having NO shows in the northeast


----------



## Andii

Rotatous said:


> What will be Animals as Leader's live band? Besides Tosin.


That's what I was asking in the OP.


Eptaceros said:


> fuck this tour for being so small and having NO shows in the northeast


Just be thankful you don't live here. Usually if I want to go to a show it involves at least a couple hundred miles. This time is an exception.


----------



## Rotatous

Metal Archives said:


> Tosin Abasi - Guitar (Born of Osiris)
> Javier Reyes - Live Guitar
> Chebon Littlefield - Live Bass, Synths









I don't see a drummer listed, but their picture has four people in it. 

Encyclopaedia Metallum - Animals as Leaders


----------



## Andii

Rotatous said:


> I don't see a drummer listed, but their picture has four people in it.
> 
> Encyclopaedia Metallum - Animals as Leaders



That's odd. The lack of a drummer is why I was asking about the line up. I figured the list on the myspace could be outdated and incomplete. I guess time will tell. The drummer that was once listed as AAL's live drummer is now in Periphery. I suppose that might be him in that picture on the very left.


----------



## ZeroSignal

No European dates... 

And "Emo's Outside" is the name of one of the venues...? Seriously. The fuck?


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Will he be using his TIL live, or a cheapy Ibanez 7 to take on the road do you reckon?


----------



## Rotatous

ZeroSignal said:


> No European dates...
> 
> And "Emo's Outside" is the name of one of the venues...? Seriously. The fuck?



The venue in Austin is named Emo's and there are two stages, one inside, and one outside. They will be playing on the (bigger) outdoor stage.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis

Yeah, it's great how they're completely skipping Atlanta...


----------



## JoshuaLogan

aw only jacksonville in florida... that's a substantial drive there...


----------



## splinter8451

I was so excited when I saw this but then I saw there are no DC/Baltimore/Virginia dates... I almost cried. 

I am wondering what guitar he will use too... It would be sweet if it was the TIL 8 cause he could play Point to Point!


----------



## Colbear

Joose said:


> Wow, they're actually coming to Jacksonville, FL.
> 
> Same venue the Caliban/Born of Osiris/After The Burial/All Shall Perish show was at. Suppose Tosin liked the venue?



Oh fuck, I almost didn't bother to check because no one ever comes here 

Will be cool to see them live for sure.


----------



## BrainArt

Damn, no Norcal dates. Oh well.


----------



## Dan

damnit UK dates PLEAAASEEE


----------



## SerratedSkies

Excuse me, but New York is like the greatest place ever, and I don't see any dates!?



I know, I know


----------



## MikeH

Kettering, OH on the 7th. I WILL BE THERE!


----------



## ServerOfAnubis

Awesome tour! No Montreal dates!


----------



## Nats

SerratedSkies said:


> Excuse me, but New York is like the greatest place ever, and I don't see any dates!?
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I know


----------



## Triple7

Eptaceros said:


> fuck this tour for being so small and having NO shows in the northeast




 
Not a single date in the Tri-state area!


----------



## Anthony

SerratedSkies said:


> Excuse me, but New York is like the greatest place ever, and I don't see any dates!?
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I know



I know it's sad..


----------



## animalsasleader

I stumbled across this recent interview Steve Vai did with Napster. The Napster Blog: Q&A with Steve Vai
This definitely made my day (to say the least ) considering that we may owe the production of 7 string guitars AND the entire genre of "instrumental guitar driven music" to Mr.Vai himself!


----------



## liamh

Oh wow, I am so envious.
Vai is my hero dude.


----------



## wannabguitarist

I played your album at work yesterday; the customers enjoyed it


----------



## White Cluster

Congrats man that's awesome.Hopefully he will pimp out AAL in all his upcomind interviews..

By the way,please make a stop in CT on your next tour.Thanks


----------



## ShadyDavey

Having Vai as a fan must be trippy to say that least - congratulations on that 

(he stole the idea for 7's from Uli Jon Roth and George Van Eps however! /froth ^^ )


----------



## BlindingLight7

I saw devin townsend in there too, thats epic +2 !!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

thats cool as hell tosin


----------



## White Cluster

The price of lessons just went up.

J/K


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Wow, I was stoked when I learnt Whitechapel liked my band, but this must feel even better!


----------



## ma7erick

Vai is so not compromised to the opinion of anybody!


----------



## Arteriorrhexis

That's awesome! Vai likes some badass music


----------



## HighGain510

Very cool Tosin!


----------



## newamerikangospel

I can only imagine how that must feel man! The internet has really made the world a big city, with artists that can make a huge impact from their home/bedroom  . All I can say is congratulations man


----------



## Junnage

That is actually absolutely amazing. Man, I can only wish the greatest congratulations ever. I wish Steve Vai said something about me in an interview.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Needless to say he has good taste


----------



## dpm

Fantastic! Congrats


----------



## JohnIce

Cool, gongrats! Not that surprising though, as the record IS very good.


----------



## Durero

Good taste indeed - congrats Tosin!


----------



## BrainArt

BlindingLight7 said:


> I saw devin townsend in there too, thats epic +2 !!



Yup. It doesn't surprise me, seeing as how Vai helped Hevy Devy into the industry, when Devin sang for the VAI band. 

On-Topic: That's freaking awesome, Tosin. You lucky bastard!


----------



## Daggorath

Awesome. AAL deserve recognition, hopefully this will help some people find out about you guys.


----------



## drmosh

BlindingLight7 said:


> I saw devin townsend in there too, thats epic +2 !!



considering he used to sing for Vai, I am not surprised.

Devin is an AAL fan too, he said so on his twitter a while back. And periphery/bulb


----------



## MF_Kitten

i was going to buy this album last night (finally!), but then paypal was like "UM NO THANKS" and told me the shop wasn´t available and stuff. blah!

buying it one of these days!


----------



## Samer

Well deserved sir!


----------



## TreWatson

pure jealousy man

i wish one of my heroes would really like my band. haha


----------



## Konfyouzd

Vai said himself that people will always be impressed by good musicianship. I'm not surprised... 

Rock on, man


----------



## Esp Griffyn

This is an accolade worth a hell of a lot!


----------



## ServerOfAnubis

haha..just because Steve Vai listen your music, that's just confirm that Animals As Leaders is the album of the year!Congrats, Mighty Tosin!


----------



## Fzau

I'd be suprised if there are guitarists who DON'T like your music..
Yes, AAL is THAT good!


----------



## DevinShidaker

this is very awesome dude.


----------



## mattofvengeance

IbanezShredderB said:


> Yup. It doesn't surprise me, seeing as how Vai helped Hevy Devy into the industry, when Devin sang for the VAI band.
> 
> On-Topic: That's freaking awesome, Tosin. You lucky bastard!


INN MAAHH DREEAAMZZ WITHH YEEEWWWWW


----------



## TravisMontgomery

Here's my attempt at this lick. I don't know how Tosin comes up with this stuff haha.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Fuckin' nailed it, bra!


----------



## Arteriorrhexis

Awesome!
And uh... Tabs?


----------



## drmosh

awesome!


----------



## bigswifty




----------



## Apophis

awesome, no doubts


----------



## Anton

Perfectly done!


----------



## Absaloms Axe

awesome.. O.O
how did you manage to learn it?


----------



## Coryd

Nailed it! Awesome!


----------



## Fzau

sick 
any chance on tabs perhaps?


----------



## Samer

yea are there tabs for this posted anywhere? Would love to learn this!


----------



## animalsasleader

Hell yeah! Great jorb Travis!


----------



## TravisMontgomery

Thanks!! You can get the tab from insiren. You can email him at [email protected]oo.com . He doesn't really want people giving the tabs out since they aren't complete.


animalsasleader said:


> Hell yeah! Great jorb Travis!


Thanks man! I'm glad you approve haha.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Excellent job, bro!


----------



## Prydogga

animalsasleader said:


> Hell yeah! Great jorb Travis!



Lol jorb.


----------



## sol niger 333

Awesome dewd.


----------



## onefingersweep

I love that lick. very violinish


----------



## FMG

Hay fellas!!! usually I'm a bit worried about posting videos of myself here... with all the insanely talented players on this board... but I've put a lot of effort into these videos, so I hope you enjoy them!!

So 1st is a split-screen cover of tempting time: 

This isn't a 100% true cover, more like I took a few off the riffs and licks, and made a little tune out of it. I really just did this to learn how to record, I'm new to recording so please don't critique the mix too much!!

Here is the on impulse solo + some other tapping stuff:

the solo isn't 100% like tosin's (because I'm human). I do plan on making a faithful split-screen cover of on impulse this over the next few weeks! finding the time will be fun!

anyway, I hope you enjoy them, and comments/ feedback is greatly appreciated!! Take care guys!


----------



## White Cluster

That is some awesome tapping skills ya got there.Also your lead tone if fucking sweet.What's your rig?


----------



## Customisbetter

These videos are really cool!

they are also more evidence that i need a ton more practice before i try to post a video of my playing.


----------



## -K4G-

Nice tapping skills.


----------



## Apophis

Great vids and skills, you should record something like that a lot more


----------



## Dyingsea

Good tone too which is usually lacking in YT vids.


----------



## Dusty201087

Dude, you have some massive skills


----------



## FMG

Many thanks for the comments guys!!



White Cluster said:


> That is some awesome tapping skills ya got there.Also your lead tone if fucking sweet.What's your rig?



Cheers! I'm quite surprised people like my tone as I'm playing direct. I just plug my guitar into a Digitech RP350, and plug that into my computer via USB. I do put a lot of effort into tweaking my tone on the RP350 though, if anyone wants a detail on the patch I am using, just ask.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Very nice


----------



## bigswifty

Awesome sound man!


----------



## AbstractAsylum

Awesome lead tone, I really liked these. ^_^


----------



## FMG

OK so this has actually taken months of hard graft to produce! But it was worth it, this is truly an incredible composition, and I had to try and cover it in some way! IT isn't a 100% faithful cover WHY? originally I covered the latter half of the song in its entirety, however some parts just didn't sound 'right' - I just couldn't get the right guitar tone, or mix to do it justice, thus I gave up and cut those parts out. Please don't bash the tones, mix to much... I'm pretty new to this whole recording and mixing stuff!



GEAR DETAILS:
Carvin DC127, Digitech RP350, Guitar tracks pro v3, Sony MDR-V6 headphones, EZdrummer, Sony Vegas (vid editing)

If you want specifics on my RP350 tone settings, just ask =)

I sincerely hope you enjoy this, and thank you for any feedback... it is very much appreciated!!!


----------



## MikeH

Holy shit balls! Very well executed man.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Fucking hell, awesome work. My favourite song from one of my favourite albums


----------



## liamh

My favourite Animals As Leaders song.
very well played, aswell


----------



## s_the_fallen

fantastic job mate!


----------



## BrainArt

Awesome cover, dude!


----------



## Shawn

Nice work!


----------



## Winspear

Love it!


----------



## alecisonfire

Ibz_rg said:


> Holy shit balls!



^ says it better than i could.


----------



## zeal0us

WELL executed! Great friggin job.


----------



## whs

Certainly is no CAFO 


Nah man, shit sounds great. Good job!


----------



## Cyntex

Awesome song, awesome video \m/


----------



## FMG

Many thanks for all the kind words guys!! 



whs said:


> Certainly is no CAFO
> 
> 
> Nah man, shit sounds great. Good job!



Haha I'll let you know when I've tackled that beast of a song!


----------



## Fred

Just thought I'd bump this after seeing a nice review on the site I used to write for:

The Silent Ballet > Home

Don't entirely agree with everything (namely the reference to Reflux as being a thrash band and the idea that six-string basses are always customs) but those are pretty damn pedantic points! Anyway, it's a nice review, 'nuff said really.


----------



## ddtonfire

I find it awesome that it made Mike Portnoy's favorite 10 albums of the year list.


----------



## S-O

cenobile said:


> I really digged his work in Reflux, i thought their album had a very unique raw sound. The Animals As Leaders album is a fantastic piece as well, it should cement him as a major player out there in the guitar world.



+1


----------



## mos

AAL - some of the best playing I've heard in a long time. I hope they continue gaining support and raising their profile as they clearly deserve it. Also check out Chimp Spanner for a similar if more old school vibe.


----------



## lurgar

This thread got bumped and I got all excited that new music was coming out. I am disappointed.


----------



## Customisbetter

ddtonfire said:


> I find it awesome that it made Mike Portnoy's favorite 10 albums of the year list.



No way. 
Thats uber awesome!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

^


----------



## darbdavys

lurgar said:


> This thread got bumped and I got all excited that new music was coming out. I am disappointed.



Same for me :/


----------



## george galatis

goodies


----------



## bulb

george galatis said:


> goodies




i wonder who leaked that track out...didnt give it to anyone...TOOOOSIIIIN!?!!!?


----------



## george galatis

weird right? any way i like it


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

Where are the periphery leaks mr!!!


----------



## technomancer

Holy fuck is that epic 



Cheesebuiscut said:


> Where are the periphery leaks mr!!!



Yeah because we all want the band in trouble with the label before the first album is even out


----------



## bulb

yeah we are being ULTRA tight with the periphery album
any leaks that happen (if they do happen) will not be because of anyone in the band


----------



## SerratedSkies

What about people no longer in the band?


You need a security task force, and a sweet ass vault with a big ass safe in it. Fuck it, put a safe in that safe. That's safe.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

technomancer said:


> Yeah because we all want the band in trouble with the label before the first album is even out


----------



## MF_Kitten

i thought waves of babies was posted here by you or tosin as a teaser or something? i remember it being posted here way before the rest of the AAL songs started surfacing, anyways...


----------



## Joel

I'm pretty sure Wave of Babies was on myspace ages ago when the very first lot of tracks went up


----------



## george galatis

techdeath16 said:


> I'm pretty sure Wave of Babies was on myspace ages ago when the very first lot of tracks went up



maybe that who upload the song download it from myspace before that hapen


HOWEVER....TOSIN SOULD KEEP MAKING ALBUMS! 
beautiful music!


----------



## george galatis

more goodies guys 
fook is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 aaaaaaa


----------



## Eptaceros

Wave of Babies is what keeps me thinking that a second album will definitely be on the way at some point.


----------



## Customisbetter

is it just me, or does it look like tosin is trying as hard as he can to NOT smile in that vid?


----------



## Triple7

Is there a way to get "Wave Of Babies" LEGALLY???


----------



## george galatis

ask tosin  maybe something you'll get


----------



## wannabguitarist

bulb said:


> i wonder who leaked that track out...didnt give it to anyone...TOOOOSIIIIN!?!!!?



I've had a copy on my computer for months now that I got from some thread on here (I think it's the AAL tabs thread). Awesome song


----------



## technomancer

Kick ass, just realized AAL is playing Pittsburgh at the end of the month \m/


----------



## Nats

can't wait to see them next Thurs


----------



## Xiphos68

Hey, Guys 
I was wondering what are the best tracks on AAL's first album?
I've tempting time and Cafo. But what are the others?


----------



## Customisbetter

all of them. 

is this our opinion? because if so then yes all of them.


----------



## Triple7

^^


----------



## Xiphos68

Customisbetter said:


> all of them.
> 
> is this our opinion? because if so then yes all of them.


K. I haven't listened to the whole cd yet so I will. THanks.


----------



## ubarhax

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

I could listen to Tosin play all day


----------



## lava

Eptaceros said:


> Wave of Babies is what keeps me thinking that a second album will definitely be on the way at some point.



Tosin told me at the SF show that he was considering putting Wave of Babies on the next album.


----------



## etcetera

ubarhax said:


> YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.
> 
> I could listen to Tosin play all day



Beat me to it. Wish I could hear what he was playing a bit clearer though.


----------



## corellia_guitar

lava said:


> Tosin told me at the SF show that he was considering putting Wave of Babies on the next album.



oh the thought of a next album


----------



## Xiphos68

Man! This show was awesome! Everything sounded perfect on stage especially the drums and all of its whistles and toys. But it was amazing! 

Tosin: He's guitar tone is so much better live than it is on the album. Tapping clean parts sounded just a like on the album! He was fantastic! Couldn't believe what I was seeing about 3ft away from my eyes. Then I got literally up front. As soon as I did. CAFO! He played it was ridiculous! Tosin also let me mess with his Custom Illustrated Luthier guitar. That is the most awesome 8 string I've ever played! The neck was thinner was an IBANEZ 8 STRING! It was great. He was such a humble down to earth guy. I was messing with the 8 string and he said "While you were playing my 8 string(Tosin) you looked like you had some chops." I was startled! lol. It was a great night.

Drummer(Sorry don't know name)
Was just flippin awesome! Couldn't believe what I was watching. He was great!

Javier: He was great and was very good. Talked to him as well. He was really nice guy. 

Please enjoy this one pic that my Dad took of Tosin. He's a great photographer. Possibly I'll upload some more later.

Enjoy and God Bless, Xiphos68



Hey, guys my Dad has posted some more pictures of Tosin in the 2nd page of the thread enjoy and rep him if you like them! lol : D


----------



## Wi77iam

More PICS !! 

They should tour down unda.


----------



## Xiphos68

Wi77iam said:


> More PICS !!
> 
> They should tour down unda.


lol. Thanks! My Dad took some awesome shots! I'll see how he is doing later and see if he'll do it. He's the only one that knows how downsize them.


EDIT: Dad said he'll load up some later. He'll post with his account probably.


----------



## Zamm Bell

wow awesome, i wish they would come to England! There increadible! Tosin is a hero


----------



## Prydogga

Wi77iam said:


> More PICS !!
> 
> They should tour down unda.


----------



## Xiphos68

Zamm Bell said:


> wow awesome, i wish they would come to England! There increadible! Tosin is a hero


There going to tour Europe this year or next. Not sure?


----------



## Esp Griffyn

I wish he would use that TIL8 more, I'm sick of seeing that damn RG2228 in videos


----------



## Xiphos68

Esp Griffyn said:


> I wish he would use that TIL8 more, I'm sick of seeing that damn RG2228 in videos


So do I. He told me that the RG2228 feels like a normal guitar to him. So that's why he likes that one so much probably. Not sure?


----------



## drmosh

Esp Griffyn said:


> I wish he would use that TIL8 more, I'm sick of seeing that damn RG2228 in videos



part of the endorsement I guess


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Xiphos68 said:


> So do I. He told me that the RG2228 feels like a normal guitar to him. So that's why he likes that one so much probably. Not sure?



I have read that the he thought the 30" scale of the TIL8 made it feel a bit much. I mean, Stanley Clarke has his basses made in that scale, its massive for a guitar.


----------



## Xiphos68

drmosh said:


> part of the endorsement I guess


Yeah that too probably. Wonder if he'll get another custom? Hopefully he will and get something really cool.


----------



## HumanFuseBen

Haha in the pic it looks like Tosin is like "wtf is this thing???"

glad you got to see the man in action!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Zamm Bell said:


> wow awesome, i wish they would come to England! There increadible! Tosin is a hero


 
 The man is one of the most unique and talented guitarists of recent years.

I look forward to seeing more shots!


----------



## ittoa666

I really can't stand the look of his custom 8, but damn does it sound nice.


----------



## Customisbetter

Navene is a machine. i can't wait to talk to him when they come back around. Need drum tips. 

I personally like Javier's TIL more than Tosin's but im sure they are both insanely nice guitars.


----------



## Xiphos68

Customisbetter said:


> Navene is a machine. i can't wait to talk to him when they come back around. Need drum tips.
> 
> I personally like Javier's TIL more than Tosin's but im sure they are both insanely nice guitars.


Dude I can't tell you how much awesome that guitar is. It's ridiculous!


----------



## Tybanez

Sounds like a awesome show! I must see AAL!!!


----------



## ShadyDavey

That's awesome dude - sounds like you had a great gig and also got to meet some top class musicians who are at the same time really solid people


----------



## ShadyDavey

Zamm Bell said:


> wow awesome, i wish they would come to England! There increadible! Tosin is a hero


 

For various reasons I expect we won't see many of the smaller bands over here but I agree, it would be incredible if they did make it one day.


----------



## Xiphos68

ShadyDavey said:


> That's awesome dude - sounds like you had a great gig and also got to meet some top class musicians who are at the same time really solid people


It was great man! I really really had a great time. Thanks!


----------



## FractalEffect

Saw them the other night in Charlotte with Dillinger. Animals had by far the best live tone. Definitely would agree with you that it was better than the album.


----------



## drmosh

Xiphos68 said:


> Yeah that too probably. Wonder if he'll get another custom? Hopefully he will and get something really cool.



It's pretty safe to say that since he's got an endorsement there will be another LACS forthcoming. But he's been with Ibanez since reflux days, so I wonder if this is the same deal or something new


----------



## Xiphos68

drmosh said:


> It's pretty safe to say that since he's got an endorsement there will be another LACS forthcoming. But he's been with Ibanez since reflux days, so I wonder if this is the same deal or something new


Yeah I just hope it something really cool looking or crazy.


----------



## ivancic1al

Man, they're such a good band. That's soo cool you got to jam with him and meet him


----------



## Xiphos68

ivancic1al said:


> Man, they're such a good band. That's soo cool you got to jam with him and meet him


 Thanks dude! Nah I didn't jam with him he just let me mess with his stuff.

I must say thank God, mother, and father for a good night.


----------



## srouth1960

Tosin


----------



## Customisbetter

sweet pics dad!


----------



## Wi77iam

What is the red one?


----------



## srouth1960

The red one is an Eastman. Also, thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Xiphos68

Wi77iam said:


> What is the red one?


 It's a Eastman guitar. But, I don't really know what model it is. It has the body shap of their El Rey.

Thanks Dad for the pics!!!


----------



## Xiphos68

Photo Bump


----------



## srouth1960

You mean you're just going to give it to me ?


----------



## Xiphos68

srouth1960 said:


> You mean you're just going to give it to me ?


lol no.
But thanks!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I cant wait to see them on the 9th!


----------



## srouth1960

Stealth, you will really enjoy hearing them play. The whole band is super good, and none have the nose in the air syndrome. Great bunch of guys.


----------



## Customisbetter

Tosin is like, "put that guitar down boy..."


----------



## Xiphos68

Customisbetter said:


> Tosin is like, "put that guitar down boy..."


----------



## Xiphos68

Stealthtastic said:


> I cant wait to see them on the 9th!


You'll love it!


----------



## sessionswan

Just saw them last night...what a show! I got to chat with Tosin for a bit afterwards and he was the nicest guy in the world, unfortunately I didn't get to check out any of his guitars up close. Definitely go see them if you have the chance!


----------



## Xiphos68

sessionswan said:


> Just saw them last night...what a show! I got to chat with Tosin for a bit afterwards and he was the nicest guy in the world, unfortunately I didn't get to check out any of his guitars up close. Definitely go see them if you have the chance!


Awesome dude! 
I can't wait for there new album to come out (don't know when but hoping in the next year or so.)


----------



## technomancer

Animals As Leaders kicks ass live. That is all 

Also, the TIL8 sounds MUCH better than the Ibanez 2228


----------



## Customisbetter

Goddamn you are NOT helping the wait. 

Is Tosin still gauging his ears?


----------



## technomancer

Yup he had black plugs in. Unfortunately I didn't get a chance to hang around and talk to him


----------



## Customisbetter

Ill bitch about them when i see them. 

Im excited to have a real convo with Navene and Javier.

also, does anybody know how to pronounce their names?


----------



## Customisbetter

NO EDIT

FUCK  

i just realized their michigan show is tomorrow at 7, and i work 2 hours away until 8:30 

oh well, maybe another time.


----------



## Isan

call in/ get someone to cover your shift.... i did it for AaL a week and ahalf ago ..... and javier is pronounced ha-v-air


----------



## wannabguitarist

Isan said:


> call in/ get someone to cover your shift.... i did it for AaL a week and ahalf ago ..... and javier is pronounced ha-v-air





The collective sound of the audience's jaws dropping when he plays the opening lead parts to Tempting Time is worth admission alone


----------



## Xiphos68

wannabguitarist said:


> The collective sound of the audience's jaws dropping when he plays the opening lead parts to Tempting Time is worth admission alone


That was so ridiculous!


----------



## Customisbetter

I saw them a month or so ago, but the sound sucked. i might call in guys. 

Also im going to take a bunch of flash photography and not GIVE A FUCK.


----------



## NickB11

I can't believe I missed this...thank you college for giving me a huge project and keeping me locked in the lab all day. Ugggghhh


----------



## technomancer

wannabguitarist said:


> The collective sound of the audience's jaws dropping when he plays the opening lead parts to Tempting Time is worth admission alone



Indeed... it was cool as you could see the handful of people that had heard the band... and the look of amazement on the faces of the people that hadn't  Got a great spot for this about 10' back from the stage on Tosin's side on a raised platform so I was on the same level with the stage and in front of his cabs 

Also, it looked like Javier is splitting his signal and running into an Eden bass amp and 2 4x10 cabs in addition to the Eleven Rack? Anybody else notice that?



NickBen said:


> I can't believe I missed this...thank you college for giving me a huge project and keeping me locked in the lab all day. Ugggghhh



There are times to take a study break  I actually only stayed for AAL as I was up to my eyeballs in shit to do as well (that and I'd rub my balls with a cheese grater before I'd wait through Iwrestledabearonce)


----------



## Customisbetter

Fuck i called in. Im going


----------



## Customisbetter




----------



## technomancer

Customisbetter said:


> Fuck i called in. Im going



A wise decision 

Thanks for the pics. Wonder if the bass rig belonged to one of the other bands, as I don't see it on stage there. Looks like the same 5150 III cabs and Tosin's Orange though


----------



## Customisbetter

that BAss rig on tosins side was very much off the whole show. also i believe one of the other bands was sponsored by madison cabs as there were a bunch on stage, and javier borrowed one.

I don't think many of the other kids there knew Animals as Leaders as i was the only one i could tell getting into it. THere were idiots "half moshing" theyd laug and puch peopl adn then stop.

which really sucked because the kids up in front were spending a lot of time looking back waiting to get shoved rather than watching the performance.

JAvier played that youtube fingerpicking piece. twas awesome.

also the TIL 8 tosin has sounds very bass-like.


----------



## IamOthello

It's pronounced nay veen.


----------



## aaa111

srouth1960 said:


> Tosin



Nice Pics. Thanks DAD. Check AAL Myspace site for the Link.


----------



## Xiphos68

aaa111 said:


> Nice Pics. Thanks DAD. Check AAL Myspace site for the Link.


What link?


----------



## technomancer

Stealthtastic said:


> I cant wait to see them on the 9th!



Yeah they are just awesome, saw them here on the 31st. My only negative comment is their set was too short (not that they have any control over that) 

Did anybody that talked to Tosin and co (I had to roll right after their set) ask him about a 2nd album?


----------



## Xiphos68

technomancer said:


> Yeah they are just awesome, saw them here on the 31st. My only negative comment is their set was too short (not that they have any control over that)
> 
> Did anybody that talked to Tosin and co (I had to roll right after their set) ask him about a 2nd album?


Nah did not have any time. But, I found out recently that "Wave of Babies" is a old song that did not make it to the first album.


----------



## maximummetal288

Just got back from thier show @ Reggies in Chicago.

Sadly they only played 2 songs, Tosin's Axe-fx pooped out on him. The screen was flashing and it was making a loud woofing noise once it booted up. He turned it off and on a few times but it kept making that sound and his guitar signal wasn't coming through. I felt bad for him, hopefully he can get that fixed soon and it won't cost an arm and a leg.

Thankfully the 2 songs they managed to play kicked ass.


----------



## technomancer

Xiphos68 said:


> Nah did not have any time. But, I found out recently that "Wave of Babies" is a old song that did not make it to the first album.



That I knew.... though I was hoping it got saved for a second album 



maximummetal288 said:


> Just got back from thier show @ Reggies in Chicago.
> 
> Sadly they only played 2 songs, Tosin's Axe-fx pooped out on him. The screen was flashing and it was making a loud woofing noise once it booted up. He turned it off and on a few times but it kept making that sound and his guitar signal wasn't coming through. I felt bad for him, hopefully he can get that fixed soon and it won't cost an arm and a leg.
> 
> Thankfully the 2 songs they managed to play kicked ass.



Ouch! Hopefully it's a simple fix for him like popping a chip back into a socket  Glad you got to see SOME of their material live anyways


----------



## george galatis

fak mi! :\ mi - jealous


----------



## Xiphos68

technomancer said:


> That I knew.... though I was hoping it got saved for a second album
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch! Hopefully it's a simple fix for him like popping a chip back into a socket  Glad you got to see SOME of their material live anyways


Besides that, I read recently. That there live drummer will be on the next album writing with him.


----------



## Xiphos68

maximummetal288 said:


> Just got back from thier show @ Reggies in Chicago.
> 
> Sadly they only played 2 songs, Tosin's Axe-fx pooped out on him. The screen was flashing and it was making a loud woofing noise once it booted up. He turned it off and on a few times but it kept making that sound and his guitar signal wasn't coming through. I felt bad for him, hopefully he can get that fixed soon and it won't cost an arm and a leg.
> 
> Thankfully the 2 songs they managed to play kicked ass.


Man that sucks. At least you got see Tempting Time.


----------



## Napalm

Great show with great tone !!! Definitely something everyone should check out if they have not already.


----------



## Isan

Yes i know you jizzed in your pants from tosin's tone


----------



## SYLrules88

definitely a badass show! isnt it awesome how much shit tosin keeps track of during the songs? it seemed like every song he was looping one lick and playing something else over it. i wasnt too familiar with them when i saw them so it took me a song or two to realize that they didnt have a bassist!  i think their drummer triggered all of the bass sample right?


----------



## Variant

It indeed kicked ass. First time seeing Dillinger Escape Plan as well. Holy shit, those guys have some energy. 

Also, another observation: Could we get some chicks at metal shows, for Christ's sake?


----------



## elrrek

Variant said:


> Also, another observation: Could we get some chicks at metal shows, for Christ's sake?



Ha ha! Keep dreaming! If you think the number of girls at a "metal" gig was bad at a DEP show then there is no hope.


----------



## Krullnar

Variant said:


> Also, another observation: Could we get some chicks at metal shows, for Christ's sake?



Check out a pagan/folk metal show (Tyr, Ensiferum, Moonsorrow, Korpiklaani, etc).


----------



## danarchy

I just saw them in Baltimore a couple weeks ago. Amazing performance! Tosin, Javier and Navene were all totally incredible. Tosin has def been my biggest inspiration to get an 8-string. I really can't wait till their next album comes out.


----------



## technomancer

danarchy said:


> I just saw them in Baltimore a couple weeks ago. Amazing performance! Tosin, Javier and Navene were all totally incredible. Tosin has def been my biggest inspiration to get an 8-string. I really can't wait till their next album comes out.



Saw them here in Pittsburgh recently... and I agree 100%


----------



## Customisbetter

I think Javier needs a cool hat.


----------



## rew

I was there! AAL rocked. I was standing back by the mixer, and I swear that at one moment Tosin was playing, looked up and saw me headbanging, smiled, and started headbanging too! Lol I'm just delusional, but I had a killer time. CAFO was unbelievable!
-rew


----------



## Vigil87420

I saw them at their second live performance ever in iowa in 2009. after they were done playing i chilled and had some beers with tosin at the bar afterwards and he was talking about how unprepared they all were. i seriously couldn't tell at all. these guys are so good.

I saw them again this year in st louis with veil of maya and it sounded 5 times better (didnt think it was possible).


----------



## minusthemonkey

Variant said:


> Also, another observation: Could we get some chicks at metal shows, for Christ's sake?



Maybe it's where you live. When they played here there were plenty of women. My wife loves AAL, and she's not exactly a big metal fan.

My observation is that I don't think Javier gets enough kudos for this part. Watched him for a while here. He's playing amazingly complex rhythm parts without breaking a sweat. Awesome player.



Customisbetter said:


> I think Javier needs a cool hat.



This may help. I think a porkpie hat would work for him. Plus, I think a porkpie is positively badass.


----------



## Variant

> Maybe it's where you live. When they played here there were plenty of women.



You mean the United States, my Canuckastaini friend?  Nah, it fucking sucks at all metal shows. I miss the eighties, and I wasn't even there.  It would be alright if the dudes weren't all *"I too hard to be friendly and/or man I drank a lotta beer"* but, yeah... sausage festivals.


----------



## jaretthale78

amazing band, tempting time is just pure genius, my favorite track of the album  tosin is incredible, wonder if hes got any new material comin up soon.....


----------



## jaretthale78

ur a lucky man


----------



## technomancer

Seriously, knock off the thread bumps that don't add anything


----------



## slapnutz

Hey guys, thought its easier to bump this rather than a new thread.

Question, for a non-US buyer, where can I buy the cd/music in which the band gets the highest cut of the price possible? Basically does the band get more cash for an iTunes album download or simply a cd purchase at a store? ... or is it all the same.

Also, is it possible to just donate some cash to the band for the yell of it somewhere to ensure a followup album with access to good production equipment?


----------



## Xiphos68

slapnutz said:


> Hey guys, thought its easier to bump this rather than a new thread.
> 
> Question, for a non-US buyer, where can I buy the cd/music in which the band gets the highest cut of the price possible? Basically does the band get more cash for an iTunes album download or simply a cd purchase at a store? ... or is it all the same.
> 
> Also, is it possible to just donate some cash to the band for the yell of it somewhere to ensure a followup album with access to good production equipment?


 I would say just ordering it from them or their website is where they get the most cut. I'm not sure. 
Donating I'm not sure about either. If not buy some T - Shirts or something.
http://www.myspace.com/animalsasleaders


----------



## paintkilz

i hope navene(drummer, ex animosity, fleshrot guitars) gets to do some input on this album...ive been shown a fwe things hes done...itll be brutal if it makes it.


----------



## ServerOfAnubis

I swear to God, this is the most awesome and beautiful band I ever heard since I'm listening metal. Amazing both on CD and live. Thank you Tosin Abasi for delivering such inspiring music to all present and future musicians!


----------



## flo

I've got their album since christmas, and I love their songs! 

But what I find even more astonishing is the _sound_. All of my other CD's sound muddy in comparison...


----------



## ChrisOfTheSky

Animals as leaders, Chimp spanner and other instrumental based wizardry are paving the way for the future of the genre and just metal-based virtuosity in general.


----------



## Xiphos68

paintkilz said:


> i hope navene(drummer, ex animosity, fleshrot guitars) gets to do some input on this album...ive been shown a fwe things hes done...itll be brutal if it makes it.


Yeah. He plans on doing stuff for the album. Tosin said so in an interview with Guitaredge.


----------



## distortedtempo

awesome music very inspiring


----------



## LadyKiller

Do you guys know something new about the next album?


----------



## Triple7

LadyKiller said:


> Do you guys know something new about the next album?


 

I did a google search and couldn't find anything, but if anyone knows something please share


----------



## TreWatson

it's like i said in the chat:

Tosin is God


----------



## Vision

Super Mario would have been infinitely cooler with this as the background music.

Tempting Time


CAFO


----------



## onefingersweep

Haha awesome! The very beginning of "Tempting Time" would work well with the under water stages in Super Mario


----------



## Triple7

Dude, those both sound awesome!


----------



## thesimo

*nods along* i see great ......... ahead


----------



## josh pelican

I don't know about you guys, but as soon as I heard the first note in "Tempting Time", I thought of the caves from the Pokemon games (gameboy, of course) where you fight Zubat and shit.


----------



## Nights_Blood

These are sweet. I commend the guy who actually took the time to transcribe these.


----------



## Despised_0515

^ +1

Huuuuge props to the guy.

I love 8-bit metal tracks hah.
The Black Dahlia Murder ones sound hysterical with all the blasting.


----------



## splinter8451

I made those.

It is the easiest thing to do. Don't give me any credit XD 

You just take the midi files from the GP files and enter them into some program and it does everything for you. My computer I made those on blew up and for the life of me I can't remember the name of the program I used 

EDIT: All props go to insiren and glassmoonOf0 for making the badass transcriptions in the first place.


----------



## lobee

splinter8451 said:


> for the life of me I can't remember the name of the program I used


Gashisoft GXSCC? I love that shit.


----------



## splinter8451

lobee said:


> Gashisoft GXSCC? I love that shit.



YEAH!  thats it. Good call.


----------



## Samer

There are tabs in guitar pro for these songs? 

Do you mind sharing them


----------



## splinter8451

Samer said:


> There are tabs in guitar pro for these songs?
> 
> Do you mind sharing them



They are actually all up on Ultimate-guitar.com man  go get em.


----------



## FMG

Man, these are sick! They remind me of the many hours I spent as a wee lad glued to the Nintendo. CAFO reminds me of a Mario boss stage


----------



## Esp Griffyn

I think this is the best one



That is just simply awesome.


----------



## Antimatter

CAFO is the final level on the giant enemy warship


----------



## Gothberg

I HATE THIS.

very awesome album tho


----------



## glassmoon0fo

come to think of it, "on impulse" reminds me of a level in the first star ocean =D great game!

and if splinter wouldnt mind, you should do the rest of the tabs in this fashion. i have a new tab up for wave of babies thats only missing the drums for the last minute or so, but that'd be a fun one to hear. dude i just love these!


----------



## Ami

Very nice, always good to see people care about the 8-bit scene ^_^

oh the nostalgia for my original gameboy


----------



## Antimatter

On Impulse is definitely the water level.


----------



## BigPhi84

AWESOME!!! I love these 8-bit arrangements.

Props go out to my frat bro, glassmoon0f0, for having the ear to transcribe this madness. Rep +1.


----------



## Fred the Shred

Ah, I love this kind of shit. It evokes a mix of nostalgia and "wtf?" when you see familiar tunes in complete Mario glory.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

BigPhi84 said:


> AWESOME!!! I love these 8-bit arrangements.
> 
> Props go out to my frat bro, glassmoon0f0, for having the ear to transcribe this madness. Rep +1.


----------



## spattergrind

I love listing to the 8-bit stuff, but the drums always seem loud...


----------



## Daiephir

Behemoth's Conquer All is one of the most epic boss battle songs, especially the main riff 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Crhv6fjul9c&feature=related


----------



## Antimatter

That Behemoth song is like Castlevania or something


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate




----------



## Daiephir

Antimatter said:


> That Behemoth song is like Castlevania or something



Yup, or maybe Bowser (maybe...)


----------



## gr8Har V

This is an interesting match up because the 2 bands share common elements & both have 8-string guitarists, but one is instrumental and the other has amazing vocals.

I actually can't decide.  Tosin Abasi (AAL)  is more technically advanced, but Periphery is heavier, darker, and i dig their tone more. 

give a reason why you prefer one over the other


----------



## SerratedSkies

This thread is asking to get closed. It's also asking to be labeled as "misinformed".


----------



## Chickenhawk

Seen this same thread a million times, and they all get closed for one reason:

You have no idea what you're talking about. Do some research on Misha and Tosin.


----------



## TreWatson

got my issue yesterday, thought it was really cool.


----------



## Triple7

What issue are they in? I went to the local bookstore today and they had the August issue of Guitar World and Animals As Leaders was nowhere to be found = (


----------



## Petar

Great...!
A band like they are, surely deserve it!


----------



## Xiphos68

Triple7 said:


> What issue are they in? I went to the local bookstore today and they had the August issue of Guitar World and Animals As Leaders was nowhere to be found = (


They're in the September one, it's not that big of a spread it's like a thing that Scale the Summit did in GW. 

But cool none the less. Glad they finally got in it!


----------



## Triple7

Xiphos68 said:


> They're in the September one, it's not that big of a spread it's like a thing that Scale the Summit did in GW.
> 
> But cool none the less. Glad they finally got in it!



Thanks dude!


----------



## Xiphos68

Triple7 said:


> Thanks dude!


No problem. 


Welcome to Facebook
Here's the spread.


----------



## AlucardXIX

Thanks goes to Tosin for posting this on Facebook! Going to be such an epic tour. Great to see AAL can go from a ridiculous tour like Summer Slaughter to a much more mellow tour like this one. 

Initial Dates Revealed For Circa Survive, dredg, Codeseven And Animals As Leaders Tour : Theprp.com


----------



## Arterial

only in america..


----------



## jaretthale78

good news, quite the change in tours indeed, circa survive fans are gunna shit they pants when they hear AAL


----------



## AlucardXIX

jaretthale78 said:


> good news, quite the change in tours indeed, circa survive fans are gunna shit they pants when they hear AAL



Some of the typical hipster ones will hate it, the more open minded ones will definitely be blown away. I know I'm totally stoked for this tour. The face I missed Summer Slaughter because of distance has totally been made up by this, Karnivool and Baroness/Deftones coming to my area!


----------



## Randy

Poughkeepsie, you say?


----------



## slumcitysounds

I just saw them in mass at summer slaughter this past saturday and met Tosin..He's a wicked cool guy!!Cant wait to see them again because they were absolutely amazing!!!


----------



## slumcitysounds

they better hit NY!!


----------



## ScottyB724

I literally jumped for joy when I read this on Facebook earlier. FUCK YES !!!


----------



## Randy

slumcitysounds said:


> they better hit NY!!



Hey! Another Albany guy! Maybe I'll catch you at the Poughkeepsie show.


----------



## renzoip

This is great new as I love both Circa Survive and AAL. Just didn't think they would tour together. Now I can't wait for Oct 23rd!!


----------



## signalgrey

ugh Circa Survive....AAL is gonna be interesting to see of course.


----------



## AlucardXIX

signalgrey said:


> ugh Circa Survive....AAL is gonna be interesting to see of course.



They're headlining, so it wouldn't be hard to miss them if you dont like them!


----------



## JoshuaLogan

Sweet, a show both my girlfriend and I can enjoy...

I like Circa, AAL, and Dredg too. never heard of Codeseven...


----------



## SPBY

I'm definitely going on the 26 in philly


----------



## AlucardXIX

Definitely anxious to see Circa. Hope their live show is as good as their recordings.


----------



## beneharris

AlucardXIX said:


> Definitely anxious to see Circa. Hope their live show is as good as their recordings.


it is. i saw them with coheed and cambria, and i gotta say that circa survive did just as well, if not better as coheed. they were great


----------



## Variant

Just listened to Circa Survive... generic ass radio shit... _*with*_ bad emofem vocals.  My buddy's big into dredg, and I like AAL, of course, so we probably go and leave before C.S. go on.


----------



## AlucardXIX

I highly disagree with you on the "generic ass radio shit" part because they have a lot more creativity than just about any radio band out there. I wont comment on the vocals because that was the biggest detractor for me at first, but I got used to them.


----------



## Jtizzle

AlucardXIX said:


> Some of the typical hipster ones will hate it, the more open minded ones will definitely be blown away. I know I'm totally stoked for this tour. The face I missed Summer Slaughter because of distance has totally been made up by this, Karnivool and Baroness/Deftones coming to my area!



The show's in revolution again. You're in Miami, I'll guess? Cause Revolution is way closer to Miami than West Palm, which is where I'll be coming down from 
And yeah, I'm driving that hour down to see Baroness and Deftones haha


----------



## AlucardXIX

Jtizzle said:


> The show's in revolution again. You're in Miami, I'll guess? Cause Revolution is way closer to Miami than West Palm, which is where I'll be coming down from
> And yeah, I'm driving that hour down to see Baroness and Deftones haha



The Lake Buena Vista show is the one I'm going to. Basically Orlando, it's in Disney World so it's not that far from me.


----------



## Metalus

Imma be there for sure  AAL FTW

Lets have an ss.org meetup gentlemen


----------



## JoshuaLogan

I'll be going to the Lake Buena Vista one too.


----------



## Jtizzle

Metalus said:


> Imma be there for sure  AAL FTW
> 
> Lets have an ss.org meetup gentlemen



Well it's just you and me at the Lauderdale show so I guess that sounds good haha


----------



## JoshuaLogan

Variant said:


> Just listened to Circa Survive... generic ass radio shit... _*with*_ bad emofem vocals.  My buddy's big into dredg, and I like AAL, of course, so we probably go and leave before C.S. go on.



Definitely gotta disagree with that... Circa Survive is fucking good ambient prog rock with great singing and great songwriting. Whether you like Anthony Green's voice or not, there's no denying that he's an excellent singer. 

I fully expect there to be a decent amount of scene kids (especially teen girls) there to see them, but I know tons of guys that mostly listen to metal who still dig Circa Survive...


----------



## AlucardXIX

JoshuaLogan said:


> Definitely gotta disagree with that... Circa Survive is fucking good ambient prog rock with great singing and great songwriting. Whether you like Anthony Green's voice or not, there's no denying that he's an excellent singer.
> 
> I fully expect there to be a decent amount of scene kids (especially teen girls) there to see them, but I know tons of guys that mostly listen to metal who still dig Circa Survive...



I agree on all points. To most people I know, I'm the one who likes all the crazy shit, yet I love Circa.

To each his own, regardless of like or dislike for the band this is a killer tour.


----------



## Variant

JoshuaLogan said:


> Definitely gotta disagree with that... Circa Survive is fucking good ambient prog rock with great singing and great songwriting. Whether you like Anthony Green's voice or not, there's no denying that he's an excellent singer.
> 
> I fully expect there to be a decent amount of scene kids (especially teen girls) there to see them, but I know tons of guys that mostly listen to metal who still dig Circa Survive...



Granted, I didn't get much into the one crap vid (The Difference Between Medicine and Poison is in the Dose) that I googled... Please point me to something less awful... 

...and did you just say _*"teen girls"*_ and _*"prog rock"*_ in the some paragraph? Wait... what?


----------



## AlucardXIX

Variant said:


> Granted, I didn't get much into the one crap vid (The Difference Between Medicine and Poison is in the Dose) that I googled... Please point me to something less awful...
> 
> ...and did you just say _*"teen girls"*_ and _*"prog rock"*_ in the some paragraph? Wait... what?



Must be a horrible tragedy that girls would like any kind of music we do huh?


----------



## Variant

AlucardXIX said:


> Must be a horrible tragedy that girls would like any kind of music we do huh?



Tragedy? If 2010 is the year girls get into prog, I say stay the course.  That shit's overdue.


----------



## AlucardXIX

I think it's more the fact that girls have some odd attraction to guys who sing like girls (this explains the Justin Bieber phenomenon)

I think Anthony Green has an incredible voice, to be able to hit the notes he does as clean as he does is very impressive, to me at least.


----------



## JoshuaLogan

AlucardXIX said:


> I agree on all points. To most people I know, I'm the one who likes all the crazy shit, yet I love Circa.
> 
> To each his own, regardless of like or dislike for the band this is a killer tour.



It seems like we like a lot of the same music and live pretty close. We should meet up and chill some time. haha


----------



## AlucardXIX

JoshuaLogan said:


> It seems like we like a lot of the same music and live pretty close. We should meet up and chill some time. haha



Well I'll definitely be at the AAL show on the 22nd, Karnivool in Ybor on the 20th of this month, Thrash and Burn, Deftones...


----------



## Variant

AlucardXIX said:


> I think it's more the fact that girls have some odd attraction to guys who sing like girls (this explains the Justin Bieber phenomenon)
> 
> I think Anthony Green has an incredible voice, to be able to hit the notes he does as clean as he does is very impressive, to me at least.



So you're chicks aren't gonna start jumping my shit because of my Opeth shirt? Thanks for gettin' my hopes up.


----------



## AlucardXIX

Variant said:


> So you're chicks aren't gonna start jumping my shit because of my Opeth shirt? Thanks for gettin' my hopes up.



I've met a couple chicks who really dig Opeth. I wouldn't say they're near as attractive as some of the sceney chicks at a lot of shows, but they are in fact females haha


----------



## JoshuaLogan

Variant said:


> Granted, I didn't get much into the one crap vid (The Difference Between Medicine and Poison is in the Dose) that I googled... Please point me to something less awful...
> 
> ...and did you just say _*"teen girls"*_ and _*"prog rock"*_ in the some paragraph? Wait... what?



lol... well, when I said prog rock, I meant more like space rock along the lines of Cave In, Radiohead, Porcupine Tree, etc.... I'd say Dredg would fall into that same group...

As for songs, my favorite song by them is In The Morning and Amazing from the On Letting Go album...


----------



## Variant

JoshuaLogan said:


> lol... well, when I said prog rock, I meant more like space rock along the lines of Cave In, Radiohead, Porcupine Tree, etc.... I'd say Dredg would fall into that same group...
> 
> As for songs, my favorite song by them is In The Morning and Amazing from the On Letting Go album...



Porcupine Tree shirt it is.  

Dredg is cool too. Again, a little too "radio friendly" for my tastes, but they got some cool tunes.


----------



## AlucardXIX

Totally gonna wear a Periphery shirt.


----------



## BrainArt

Oh sweet, they're playing the Regency in San Francisco. I might try and make it out to that date, but I won't be absolutely devastated if I can't. Especially since I'll be seeing Deftones on Sunday and Circa are playing with them. And IMO I find Deftones to be better than AAL.


----------



## boni

dredg is fucking amazing. circa survive is good too.


----------



## josh pelican

I need to go to one of these shows! Maybe I can get some time off work and hit up a New York show or something.


----------



## Riffer

SPBY said:


> I'm definitely going on the 26 in philly


I'll be there too hopefully.


----------



## Customisbetter

Nothing will stop me from attending this.


----------



## synrgy

IbanezShredderB said:


> Oh sweet, they're playing the Regency in San Francisco. I might try and make it out to that date, but I won't be absolutely devastated if I can't. Especially since I'll be seeing Deftones on Sunday and Circa are playing with them. And IMO I find Deftones to be better than AAL.



I'm still bummed Circa is dropping off that tour before it gets to my coast. Would have been fucking sweet to see the artists who made my 2 favorite albums of the year (so far) play a show together. 

Regardless, this AAL/Circa lineup looks absurd. Should be an amazing show.


----------



## Triple7

Randy said:


> Poughkeepsie, you say?


 

I'll see you there brother


----------



## ShadyDavey

One day.....in the UK


----------



## Randy

Triple7 said:


> I'll see you there brother



I was hoping you'd poke your head in here.  

Not sure if there's a show closer to you but After The Burial's going to be up this way with Bleeding Through on September 20th.


----------



## Triple7

Randy said:


> I was hoping you'd poke your head in here.
> 
> Not sure if there's a show closer to you but After The Burial's going to be up this way with Bleeding Through on September 20th.


 
Yea had to check it out, I missed Summer Slaughter this year which I am super pissed about, because I mixed up the date


As for the ATB show, I will check the venue, but I am definitely interested.


Any chance you will be checking out the Deftones up in Niagra Falls?


----------



## Randy

Didn't hear about that but it'd probably be too much of a trek for me since I'm the only one of my friends that are into them and I'd probably have to make the drive alone.


----------



## AbstractAsylum

I LOVE THESE THREE BANDS.

DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

This is the best news I have heard in a long time. Thank you for bringing this to my attention. They're coming to two awesome venues near me.


----------



## Vicissitude27

This is the first good show to come to Kansas City in so long. 
Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## xwmucradiox

Trivia fun time. Steve from Circa Survive was once the drummer for Reflux.


----------



## SerratedSkies

I just saw AAL two days ago at the New York Summer Slaughter (Summer's Laughter). I've been an AAL fan for a while, but this show made me not want to miss them ever again. Not to mention Tosin being all quiet until the last song. "We're Animals As Leaders from Washington, DC. This last song is called (All of a sudden, burly ass death metal growl) CAAAAAAAAAAAAFOOOOOOOOOOOOO!" Funny as hell, not to mention a near perfect performance.


----------



## Triple7

SerratedSkies said:


> I just saw AAL two days ago at the New York Summer Slaughter (Summer's Laughter). I've been an AAL fan for a while, but this show made me not want to miss them ever again. Not to mention Tosin being all quiet until the last song. "We're Animals As Leaders from Washington, DC. This last song is called (All of a sudden, burly ass death metal growl) CAAAAAAAAAAAAFOOOOOOOOOOOOO!" Funny as hell, not to mention a near perfect performance.



DAMMITTTTT!!!!!!

I'm so pissed i missed this


----------



## JordanLee

I so badly wish this was coming to western Canada. I'm with all the + rep Circa is getting in this thread... they're incredible song writers, and a good deal of their music has incredible emotional depth.


----------



## Customisbetter

yeah the two AAL shows i've been to, Tosin doesn't say anything until he intros Cafo.


----------



## AlucardXIX

I dont think they need an introduction anyways!


----------



## eventhetrees

This line up is INSANE. Definitely road tripping to one of these shows!

Codeseven is awesome. They broke up in 2005 but now they're back!

Check out _Dancing Echoes/Dead Sounds and The Rescue....
_


----------



## slumcitysounds

Randy said:


> Poughkeepsie, you say?



YESSIIIRR!!!


----------



## slumcitysounds

Randy said:


> Hey! Another Albany guy! Maybe I'll catch you at the Poughkeepsie show.



DEFINITELY DUDE!!!


----------



## anne

Bad Circa hate is bad. This will be an awesome tour, omfg. D:


----------



## boni

anne said:


> Bad Circa hate is bad. This will be an awesome tour, omfg. D:



+1 on that. more like prejudice against Circa Survive. A long time ago I didn't like them at all, but I still recognized them as good musicians.


----------



## Arlen1ndustry

JoshuaLogan said:


> Definitely gotta disagree with that... Circa Survive is fucking good ambient prog rock with great singing and great songwriting. Whether you like Anthony Green's voice or not, there's no denying that he's an excellent singer.
> 
> I fully expect there to be a decent amount of scene kids (especially teen girls) there to see them, but I know tons of guys that mostly listen to metal who still dig Circa Survive...



you gotta give Anthony Green credit on having one of the most unique voices out there. Circa survive is above anything that you hear on the radio vocally lyrically and above all as musicians. I listen to mostly metal but i'm always down to listen circa survive or anything thats just different. when circa survive came around there was nothing like them at the time...at least nothing i have ever heard of haha


----------



## Steve08

Anybody going to the Boston show?


----------



## brodjentle

cant fucking wait! its gonna be sick! so was summer slaughter! but AAL only played 4 songs WTTFFF


----------



## AbstractAsylum

Variant said:


> Porcupine Tree shirt it is.
> 
> Dredg is cool too. Again, a little too "radio friendly" for my tastes, but they got some cool tunes.



I really like El Cielo, they did quite a lot of stuff on that album that I don't consider radio-friendly. Check it out, if you're interested. It's very cool and paints an awesome picture.


----------



## slumcitysounds

Steve08 said:


> Anybody going to the Boston show?



Thinking About it!!


----------



## paintkilz

just found out javier produced all the beats and recorded the new Bizzy Bone cd sumerian is releasing.

at first i thought it was crazy they signed this rapper, but i have a soft spot for Bone Thugs N Harmony. im hoping they do something like the secret song on the old veil cd.

check it everyone!


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Awesome?


----------



## paintkilz

thanks to the asshole who negged me and left the comment, "fuck you."

who the fuck are you? all i did was post a thread about how its cool that someone in one of the sickest prog metal bands produced/recorded an album for a rapper who just got signed to a core label.

fuck you my friend. this is the general music forum.get over your brutal. raps out there too.


----------



## Origin

People neg to troll, you just made them successful.  pos to counter if it's that important to you haha


----------



## paintkilz

Not that reps important to me, but damn I've been negged and everytime they don't really have a good reason.

I know this a metal oriented board, but I thought people would like to know this since he is indeed a sick musician in the metal realm. Plus you have to appreciate when somone is multi talented. 

I'm wondering if he put any flamenco on it? I was gonna talk to him about it tuesday. Summer slaughter boys.


----------



## gfactor

Screw that guy! +Rep to you sir!
And major props to anyone who excels in multiple genres for showing that good music can come in any form.


----------



## technomancer

paintkilz said:


> Not that reps important to me, but damn I've been negged and everytime they don't really have a good reason.



So report it to a mod as an abuse of the rep system


----------



## ScottyB724

I'll just leave this here:

*"Tosin Abasi Working on some incredible new tunes with Adrián Terrazas-González (The Mars Volta) on Sax. Definite new territory!*"


Via Animals as Leaders facebook page about half an hour ago.

I am really stoked to hear this!


----------



## JoeMalov

I know that when I had my lesson with Tosin at Summer Slaughter, he said that they would be playing new material on their tour with Circa Survive.

It may not be a full song though, he said they might just play part of a new song as an intro.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Hope he puts Wave Of Babies on the new album, would be sweet to hear that redone with an Axe FX.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

ScottyB724 said:


> I'll just leave this here:
> 
> *"Tosin Abasi Working on some incredible new tunes with Adrián Terrazas-González (The Mars Volta) on Sax. Definite new territory!*"
> 
> 
> Via Animals as Leaders facebook page about half an hour ago.
> 
> I am really stoked to hear this!


 
jusus christ monkeyballs. it looks like metal is getting an injection of some variety, and LONG overdue in my humble opinion. ive been a member of jazz, orchestra, and wind ensembles and ive always wanted someone to throw some traditional instruments into the mix. here's hoping tosin's the man to do it


----------



## kung_fu

ScottyB724 said:


> I'll just leave this here:
> 
> *"Tosin Abasi Working on some incredible new tunes with Adrián Terrazas-González (The Mars Volta) on Sax. Definite new territory!*"



Wow this should be interesting. I love his work with The Mars Volta, but surely this is a sign of the Apocalypse/2012


----------



## Antimatter

I can't wait to hear Tosin+Saxophone


----------



## Vicissitude27

ScottyB724 said:


> I'll just leave this here:
> 
> *"Tosin Abasi Working on some incredible new tunes with Adrián Terrazas-González (The Mars Volta) on Sax. Definite new territory!*"
> 
> 
> Via Animals as Leaders facebook page about half an hour ago.
> 
> I am really stoked to hear this!



You just made me soooooo happy! 

THANK YOU


----------



## exxecutor

glassmoon0fo said:


> jusus christ monkeyballs. it looks like metal is getting an injection of some variety, and LONG overdue in my humble opinion. ive been a member of jazz, orchestra, and wind ensembles and ive always wanted someone to throw some traditional instruments into the mix. here's hoping tosin's the man to do it



Ihsahn's After album has some great sax on it (and 8 string guitars ). Check it out!

Anyway, can't wait for some new Tosin stuff!


----------



## Eptaceros

kung_fu said:


> Wow this should be interesting. I love his work with The Mars Volta, but surely this is a sign of the Apocalypse/2012



wut


----------



## vampiregenocide

Eptaceros said:


> wut


 
I think he was talking about Adrian's work with the Mars Volta, not Tosin.


----------



## kung_fu

Bingo.


----------



## gstacey1

The work Tosin is doing with Adrain is for his new band called We Broke Symmetry. It features Tosin on guitar, Adrain doing woodwinds and percussion, and then Raanen Bozzio (son of Terry Bozzio, Frank Zappas drummer.) on drums and perceussion. You can find there page on facebook for more information but there isnt much.


----------



## Colton165

gstacey1 said:


> The work Tosin is doing with Adrain is for his new band called We Broke Symmetry. It features Tosin on guitar, Adrain doing woodwinds and percussion, and then Raanen Bozzio (son of Terry Bozzio, Frank Zappas drummer.) on drums and perceussion. You can find there page on facebook for more information but there isnt much.


Oh. My. God.

I hadnt been listening to AAL for a while until recently, my ipod got stolen and i had to find all my best CDs. I forgot how awesome Inamorata was and then go to forum lurk and find this out.

Tosin is the man. No more Bozzio Levin Stevens, now its Bozzio/Abasi/Gonzalez.


----------



## Daggorath

Epic, sax plus metal is win. See attached video:


----------



## onpalehorse




----------



## ittoa666

Pointless thread. Will you ever learn?


----------



## Psychobuddy

I'll admit it was cool...

but put it in off-topic or something.


----------



## vampiregenocide

That was pretty epic.


----------



## Wi77iam

lol wtf.


----------



## Rotatous




----------



## Chickenhawk

Whoa.


----------



## HumanFuseBen

awesome, can't wait!


----------



## Kairos

Good God, this will be awesome!

Tosin at 33 seconds, just standing there tapping, had me crackin' up though.


----------



## Customisbetter




----------



## technomancer

I find having a teaser trailer for a music video hilarious. Gotta' admit though that I am looking forward to seeing it


----------



## rectifryer

Thanks for the blue balls!


----------



## ThorSilhouette

yeah really. oh well looks cool. ill will watch the full thing


----------



## Chickenhawk

Customisbetter said:


>



Worth repeating. +rep good sir.


----------



## prh

badass

i wanna see a fuckin 80 minute version done for the entire album


----------



## Kairos

prh said:


> i wanna see a fuckin 80 minute version done for the entire album



This.


----------



## Decreate

Somehow reminds me a bit of the old PS game Parasite Eve. . .


----------



## jaretthale78

nihao said:


> *Stupid Spam*


edited for cry babies

*MOD EDIT: If you quote the spam it won't go away when I delete it. *


----------



## MikeH

My reaction:


----------



## Chickenhawk

jaretthale78 said:


> lmao....GTFO...






Don't quote spam, dude. Just hit the 'Report' button. The mods will clean it out.


On-Topic:

Excellent song.

Insane teaser thing...I'm with Techno though, teasers for music videos is kinda strange.


----------



## ROAR

Between this and the Human Abstract teaser, I'm out of semen for the next few years.

It's like a Tool video. I mean... I'm fucking speechless.


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l

I just came enough to drown a small village. Much too excited for this


----------



## thesimo

LOOKS AMAAAAAAZING


----------



## Alberto7

I'm looking forward to seeing this video! It will definitely be awesome.


----------



## boni




----------



## splinter8451

In keeping with the spirit of the thread:






So excited.


----------



## wannabguitarist

Fucking intense bro


----------



## leandroab

Is that a ballsack @ 0:15 ?


----------



## josh pelican




----------



## Nublet

leandroab said:


> Is that a ballsack @ 0:15 ?


I'm glad I wasn't the only one seeing it 

Video looks cool though, bit silly to have a teaser for it... I mean... GIVE IT TO US NAAOOOO!


----------



## GalacticDeath

The beginning looks hella creepy haha. lolz at the ballsack.


----------



## Kairos




----------



## NaYoN

Classy footage of AAL playing - Do want
Ballsack, fetus - Do not want


----------



## scherzo1928

give... us... mooooar


----------



## jaco815

^ Ballsack!!

Holy shit! looks absolutely incredible! It's like if Avatar wasn't the biggest piece of shit ever.


----------



## cyril v

nsfw thread, lol

looks awesome.


----------



## The Honorable

For some reason I read the topic title as a trailer for the new Animals as Leaders album and I got super pumped. Then I realized its just a trailer for a music video. Oh well looks awesome anyways. Congrats Tosin, I blame my 8 string GAS on you.


----------



## ServerOfAnubis

Im looking forward for this.

GODDAMN that this band is so amazing!


----------



## ittoa666




----------



## Koshchei

Tosin Abasi is just mind-blowingly good - great technique and incredible compositional skill. To me, he's one of those players who makes you either want to just practice until you've worn your fingers down to bony nubs or just give up guitar completely


----------



## craig-sansum

wish i could play like him lol


----------



## Holy Katana

He has incredible chops, but I don't care for the (IMHO) overabundance of sweeps in his music. Maybe I'm in the minority, but I think there's a fine line between awesome and annoying as hell when it comes to sweeps.

But, and I've said it before and I'll say it again, most of you guys would probably hate a great deal of the music I listen to and write. Except jazz; jazz seems pretty popular here, or at least fusion is, and I tend to listen to more fusion than straight acoustic jazz.


----------



## Steve08

He's pretty tasteful and creative in his use of sweeps, IMO. But different strokes really.
(Fusion/jazz is awesome btw )


----------



## JohnDillingerJr

He has incredible dexterity, and hes a very talented guitarist, but I feel like I begin to like his music less the more I listen to it? I'm not sure why. Maybe hes TOO good for my ears...


----------



## guitar4tw

He is awesome


----------



## GeoMantic

His sweeps are usually quite a bit more interesting than the basic minor/major forms that everyone learns.


----------



## Psychobuddy

I find his playing incredibly interesting. 

At first I was turned off by the "abundance of sweeps" but I've grown to like it over the past few months. I find Tosin's style is different and has a little bit for everyone, if that makes sense.


----------



## guitareben

I love Tosin! He has so many unique ideas (such as all the tapping things he does (CAFO, Tempting time), and the his sweeps are usually much more interesting than major/minor arps ^^), and he really knows how to put together a great song. + he appears to know quite a lot of theory, and he appears to be into jazz , which makes him awesome  .


----------



## Koshchei

I find his use of ornamentation to be tasteful. They makes sense to the musical context, aren't overdone, etc. This can't be said of a lot of other players.

He also has a lot to say with his music.


----------



## getaway_fromme

I'm just so glad that he can explain his compositional techniques in a musical context. That makes him a musician and not just a guitar player. Fuckin Fantastic.


----------



## Cyntex

Looking forward to the upcoming videos. I like how he expresses himself talking. My guess is that not only is he an awesome musician, he would be an awesome teacher as well.


----------



## ShadyDavey

One of those players I still enjoy listening to - for me that's incredibly rare and puts him in some very distinguished company.

Looking forward to the videos


----------



## slapnutz

I much as I love his music, his album must not be selling all that well... i mean he cant even afford pants that are long enough or even laces for his shoes! 








........ Im just jealous.





Also, EMG TV needs to video all his remaining songs and just release a dvd. I'd buy it!


----------



## Rako

Such a classy guy. His playing too actually.


----------



## Holy Katana

Josh Geohagan said:


> His sweeps are usually quite a bit more interesting than the basic minor/major forms that everyone learns.


I wasn't talking about the tonalities of the chords. I just find that using sweeps all the damned time gets on my nerves.

Same reason why I'm not terribly fond of Frank Gambale, really.


----------



## Double A

Holy Katana said:


> I wasn't talking about the tonalities of the chords. I just find that using sweeps all the damned time gets on my nerves.
> 
> Same reason why I'm not terribly fond of Frank Gambale, really.


I guess I can see what you are getting at, it is a ton of sweeping, it just is not the run of the mill sweeping we are used to so I love it. Now, excess tapping is something that really gets on my nerves. We played with a band this weekend and every song they have has an extended tapping solo/backandforth/harmony section and it drove me nuts. Tosin does a lot too but he is good at it, these guys were basically playing Eruption in the middle of every song.


----------



## red1010

Is Misha going to be doing the drums again for the new album? Or will it be the current drummer? I certainly hope Misha will do magic again.


----------



## Kairos

Misha will probably do all the programming of the glitchy/electronic type stuff. I don't know about the rest though. I'd actually quite like if Navene did the drumming.

EDIT: I don't even think a new AAL album is quite in the works yet. Unless you know something I don't.


----------



## PyramidSmasher

I like Navene alot... and I don't doubt he could do great work. When I first heard him in Animosity back in the day, just by what he could do at such a young age, I knew he'd be a name to remember


----------



## Harry

Can't say I liked any of the aspects of the tracking and the mix of the album.
I'm not sure if you meant the actual programming itself, which is fairly good, but the drum sound doesn't blow me away.
Don't expect any new material for a while though


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I'm with Harry, I was actually quite disappointed with the albums mix and what not. I loved it, but I feel Misha is capable of doing much, much better.


----------



## SYLrules88

i hope they make the kick drum quieter on the second album. when i put this cd in my car, i have to turn my subs way down because the kick is all i can hear! come to think of it, periphery is the same way but not quite as extreme.


----------



## technomancer

IIRC the new album will be written by the band (Tosin/Javier/Navene) as opposed to being a collaboration between Tosin and Misha like the first album. He's also doing a Jazzier side project first from what a couple people who have talked to him recently have said.


----------



## paintkilz

navene has also wrote some pretty metal riffs for the album too.


----------



## Rudebrat

I asked him on facebook "Did you help Tosin write Wave of Babies?"
And he replied:
"yeah i wrote a bunch of those riffs, programmed all the drums too"

...and then I got all giddy since he replied to me on facebook


----------



## bulb

tosin originally approached me to write a few of the songs on the new album with him, and the idea was i was going to program the drums for those songs, but then navene was going to learn them and give them his own flavor
the only problem is scheduling, i honestly dont know if this will work for either of our schedules based off of their deadline, but if i can, i obviously want to do it, writing with tosin is so much fun!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Rudebrat said:


> I asked him on facebook "Did you help Tosin write Wave of Babies?"
> And he replied:
> "yeah i wrote a bunch of those riffs, programmed all the drums too"
> 
> ...and then I got all giddy since he replied to me on facebook



Wave of Babies was recorded right after they finished the first album...


----------



## Customisbetter

bulb said:


> tosin originally approached me to write a few of the songs on the new album with him, and the idea was i was going to program the drums for those songs, but then navene was going to learn them and give them his own flavor
> the only problem is scheduling, i honestly dont know if this will work for either of our schedules based off of their deadline, but if i can, i obviously want to do it, writing with tosin is so much fun!



I imagine that writing with Tosin is like getting a 55 gallon drum of liquid knowledge poured onto your face.


----------



## Rudebrat

Where did Tosin study music? He went to college for Jazz theory right?


----------



## Breadmonkey

I'd much rather AAL do what Misha did on the Periphery album and have Navene's performance with high quality samples used, best of both worlds IMO


----------



## paintkilz

Rudebrat said:


> Where did Tosin study music? He went to college for Jazz theory right?



atlanta school of music or something similiar to that. git/mit?


----------



## JoshuaLogan

Anybody else go to this tour? This specific show was at the House of Blues on Disney property in Orlando, FL. It's the first show I've been to in a while, and the first non-metal show I've been to in a LONG while. I had a good time.

Animals as Leaders opened... played pretty well, but they didn't get to play for very long at all unfortunately. Still, it was my first time seeing them play, so I enjoyed it... Tosin was rocking his new LACS 8 string that he has posted pics of here on this forum. Both he and the other guitarist were using Axe-FXs... Unfortunately, I do have to say that I wasn't feeling the distorted guitar tones or FOH mix very much at all though. (just being honest... sorry, guys) Also, there were some completely brain dead teeny kids trying to hardcore dance to the heavier sections and looking dumbfounded and confused during all the jazz... pretty lame.

Codeseven played next... wasn't really into them. They were alright... kind of a slow, doomy prog rock sort of band. Their set was cut short due to equipment problems.

Dredg was next... they also had equipment problems, but were very good. I'm not a huge fan or anything, but I definitely like them, and I was seriously impressed with how good their singer is live... possibly one of the best live vocalists I've seen (as far as actual singing, note accuracy, etc.)

Circa Survive was really very good. The band was tight, the sound was great, and Anthony was very good. I've seen videos of him having off nights live before, but he was pretty damn on this night. I wouldn't say he was as dead on accurate as Dredg's singer, but he was still very good and had a lot of energy.

Also, I knew they were the headliners, but I was not expecting such a great stage show. The House of Blues is a rather nice venue, and they definitely took advantage of it. They had two large square light systems that flashed multicolored LEDs in all sorts of patterns and sequences on each side of the drummer, big confetti canons that launched confetti into the audience a few times during certain songs, huge inflatable balloons/balls filled with glowsticks or something similar bouncing around the crowd. Obviously, the music itself and the energy of the performance is the most important part, but their stage show was really impressive and made everything that much better.

Besides the stage show, two special things happened during Circa's set:

1. Tosin from AAL came out during a spacey jam session section of one of Circa's songs, and he played a guest solo followed by a short little jam session while Anthony was singing. I'd say he played along with the band for a good 3 minutes or so. The solo was really fucking cool... very fusiony, alien sounding stuff. After the song Anthony told the crowd to give it up for him and commented on his playing, saying "That's some otherworldy shit right there..." hahaha. I think it's awesome when bands collaborate live on stage, and AAL didn't get to play very long earlier, so I really enjoyed it. I hope someone gets a video of the performance up on youtube so you all can see it.

2. They played a cover of a section of an At The Drive-In song. I used to be a big fan of ATDI when I was younger, and I dig The Mars Volta. So, I thought this was pretty damn cool... I think it was mostly lost on the crowd, as there was a LOT of really young kids there, but still cool nonetheless.

Despite said young crowd and beer being way too fucking expensive, I had a good time. There was a lot of energy in the place, and Anthony seemed very appreciative. All of the musicians were very down to earth, nice, humble guys. Good times.


----------



## Jtizzle

I'm not a fan of any of the bands except for AAL obv. I was going for them today at Ft Lauderdale, but I don't really feel like spending all my money. It's good to know that AAL doesn't play that long cause I was really just gonna go for them.


----------



## josh pelican

I want to see Animals as Leaders and Circa Survive so fucking bad.


----------



## ZackP3750

I'm planning on catching a side date in Syracuse at the end of November, but its just Dredg, Animals as Leaders, and Codeseven. I'm really only going to see AAL, and hopefully since its not the full tour lineup they'll play a bit longer than normal. Plus the show's only $15, and I'd pay that to see Tosin play 3 songs let alone a set worth, so either way it should be a good time


----------



## Matt-Hatchett

I'm going to the show in New Orleans tomorrow. I love AAL and Circa, so I'm pretty stoked on it. I really hope I get to experience all of those goodies as well. Especially the At The Drive In cover. I'm a long time fan.


----------



## AzzMan

What ATDI song did they jam out? I was going to go.... then I didn't.


----------



## Drow Swordsman

Matt-Hatchett said:


> I'm going to the show in New Orleans tomorrow. I love AAL and Circa, so I'm pretty stoked on it. I really hope I get to experience all of those goodies as well. Especially the At The Drive In cover. I'm a long time fan.



They've been playing that bit of a cover the whole run, you'll definitely see it! As well as the solo, he plays during In Fear And Faith. The song they cover for a bit is Invalid Litter Department. Anthony cues it in by saying "dancing on the corpses' ashes". I was so pumped when I heard him saying that, but I think it was lost on 3/4 of the crowd, but I still loved it.


----------



## pineappleman

I'm probably going to the Detroit date. Should be awesome.


----------



## Matt-Hatchett

Drow Swordsman said:


> They've been playing that bit of a cover the whole run, you'll definitely see it! As well as the solo, he plays during In Fear And Faith. The song they cover for a bit is Invalid Litter Department. Anthony cues it in by saying "dancing on the corpses' ashes". I was so pumped when I heard him saying that, but I think it was lost on 3/4 of the crowd, but I still loved it.



That's the best news ever.


----------



## sans cosm

atdi - invalid litter dept.


----------



## AlucardXIX

I would have been there...But a week earlier my grandfather passed so family and I had to travel to Indiana for the funeral and all. Just now on the way home, really which I could have been there, but the circumstances were not in my favor.


----------



## Xiphos68

Was it this song he came and played out on?


----------



## thefool

went to the show at the recher theatre in towson, it was kinda their home show, AAL were amazing, tosin nailed all the solos and the band sounded so full and tight. I wish AAL played more than the 4 songs that they play but they were totally worth paying to go to the show, I left after seeing them, not a big fan of codeseven and I can't stand anthony greens voice. animals as leaders killed the show though


----------



## Harry

You can definitely hear the ATDI influence in Circa's sound, so no surprised about that small cover snippet.
Shame it was lost on most of the crowd, because as far as I'm concerned, ATDI released the best post hardcore album of all time with Relationship of Command.

No idea who Codeseven are, but the rest of the lineup is just stellar.


----------



## red1010

I saw the same show in Atlanta this past Thursday and i must say that for my third time seeing AAL I was pretty disappointed. The first time was great but I am beginning to get sick of Naveen's drumming. It seems a little flashy and sort of steals the spot light from the guitars. During On Impulse in the beginning when Tossin has his guitar intro Naveen would not stop wailing on the hi-hat. It stole the attention from the guitars completely for me. Not only that but nearly all his parts seem improvised which upsets me seeing that I know the original parts so well. Aside from a few other hick-ups in some songs it was still a great performance but definitely not the best I have seen them do. I still love you guys and look forward to hearing new materials. 

As for codeseven and dredge both bands seemed very nu-metal and sort of boring. Nothing really stood out except for codesevens wacky vocalist Jeff. The music was pretty basic but I can see why it would work well with Circa(who of course was great)

I also had the chance to see Circa perform a short acoustic set at a local record store before the show began. It was a great experience and I enjoyed it more than the actual show just because I actually had a chance to talk to the guys and get some signatures. I was very glad they decided to do that.


----------



## red1010

Rudebrat said:


> Where did Tosin study music? He went to college for Jazz theory right?


 He went to the Atlanta Institue of Music which rules seeing that I live here! but when I have seen him perform he said to the audience "if any of my professors are out there you shouldn't have failed me because I can play guitar now" I found it quite funny and assumed that he was not as skilled then as he is now.


----------



## red1010

bulb said:


> tosin originally approached me to write a few of the songs on the new album with him, and the idea was i was going to program the drums for those songs, but then navene was going to learn them and give them his own flavor
> the only problem is scheduling, i honestly dont know if this will work for either of our schedules based off of their deadline, but if i can, i obviously want to do it, writing with tosin is so much fun!


 You MUST do the drums. When I see them live it seems like a totally different band then what I am use to hearing on the album. And I must say I don't like the live show as much as the album just because the drums are so different in nearly every way. I fear what might come from a band produced album instead of a Tossin/Misha album.


----------



## paintkilz

id rather see the album produced by members than produced by those who arent.


----------



## paintkilz

definitely can tell you naveen doesnt improvise. He happens to be a friend of mine and takes his position in the band highly serious. i think he does an amazing job. animosity drums were sick, aal drums will be too. so are the riffs hes done so far too!

ill be going to KC MO for circa and animals in a few weeks.then the next day back here in desmoines but without circa.


----------



## drmosh

red1010 said:


> You MUST do the drums. When I see them live it seems like a totally different band then what I am use to hearing on the album. And I must say I don't like the live show as much as the album just because the drums are so different in nearly every way. I fear what might come from a band produced album instead of a Tossin/Misha album.



Your fear is misguided


----------



## HumanFuseBen

myself, i'd much rather hear a mixture of Navine's real drums mixed with a little of Misha's glitchy electronic sounding stuff.


----------



## red1010

drmosh said:


> Your fear is misguided


Elaborate.


----------



## sans cosm

lol @ dredg & codeseven being called numetal


----------



## LacesOutTyler

My girlfriend went to see the Charleston show. I called her from my band's van to ask her how it was and she starting raving about AAL. I was like "wat"

I had no clue they would be playing with Circa and was a little jealous. So I asked if she liked them and she said "yeah, they were so good, they played with 8 strings!"



I'm aware this is a total CSB.


----------



## xwmucradiox

paintkilz said:


> id rather see the album produced by members than produced by those who arent.



If as a member of the band I was not permitted to write or record my own parts I would quit the band immediately. Its an insult to their talents at best to have someone outside the bend come in and replace them with a drum machine.


----------



## red1010

paintkilz said:


> id rather see the album produced by members than produced by those who arent.


 Seeing that Misha had involvement way before Naveen came into the picture I'd prefer the original producers(tossin/misha).


----------



## red1010

xwmucradiox said:


> If as a member of the band I was not permitted to write or record my own parts I would quit the band immediately. Its an insult to their talents at best to have someone outside the bend come in and replace them with a drum machine.


The machine was in the picture first


----------



## Razzy

red1010 said:


> Seeing that Misha had involvement way before Naveen came into the picture I'd prefer the original producers(tossin/misha).



I hope someday you join a band that only tells you what to play, while one guy records and writes everything, leaving you NO creative input. Then you can see what it feels like.

Navene is a hell of a drummer, and he's very creative. He wasn't on the first album, because at that point, it was still like Tosin's "solo project." He's a member now, and I think it would be really shitty if they just put him aside so Misha could come in and program some stuff with DFH, (As brilliant as he is at it.) Navene is not some hired hand, and I know, from experience, how shitty it feels to be treated like it.


Navene is perfectly capable of playing the parts, there's no reason he should be left out.

Edit:



red1010 said:


> The machine was in the picture first



The machine's feelings aren't going to be hurt if it's left out.


----------



## renzoip

I went to the show in Fort Lauderdale, Fl. last Saturday. I almost died! Kinda... 

I had no clue the show was gonna be so packed. The place was so jammed that people couldn't even move and I got asphyxiated for a little bit. 


But after all AAL and Circa Survive were amazing. The other 2 bands were alright.


----------



## Customisbetter

I'm seeing this show in November and this isn't making the wait any easier.


----------



## xwmucradiox

red1010 said:


> The machine was in the picture first



Because the other musicians weren't in the band at the time. There was no one else to play the parts. I've been listening to pre-album AAL tracks for YEARS before the record came out. I have them all over my laptop. Everything was initially coming together out of just guitar and electronic concepts.

Now that the other members of the group are writing the record and touring, why would you want to take away their ability to be on the record. AFAIK, the first record is what it is because of a lack of personnel. Not because that was the ideal situation.

Also, stop spelling Tosin's name incorrectly. Seriously.


----------



## Joeywilson

Navene is an incredible musician. Personally, I think he should do all of the drum parts on the album. But still Misha production ftw!


----------



## paintkilz

Have you heard fleshwrought or animosity?


Navene shreds every instrument he touches. You should go listen to those albums and then tell us he's ghoing to do a subpar job. The drums are amazing he's been playing them since he was like 9. 

If there were a problem with the drums I'm sure tosin would bring it up to him.

We are all well aware of the animals history. But as a band its meant to evolve. You're not going to get one of the best drummers out there just to have him play someones programming

Also navene records with e-kits and samples. A lot of people here are sayin how they'd prefer navene to take misha's approach, but none of you bothered to find out it basically is. He also does electro music, so I'm sure he can handle programming glitches and effects.

Honeslty you are going crazy with this whole tosin/misha proucer thing like they were the original members. You have to remember he was putting out a SOLO project prosthetic wanted. He needed help and why not have a talented person like misha. I think its unfair how you shrug off navene. So as it stands you prolly won't want this new cd unless misha ends up doing tracks, and even then I'd suggest only listening to those ones. Atleast until you get an open mind about things.


Also the track and a half or so I've heard were fucking amazing. And really metal(navenes riffs were in it) so you could atleast hear a sample or something before the fanboi in you freaks out.


----------



## spattergrind

SYLrules88 said:


> i hope they make the kick drum quieter on the second album. when i put this cd in my car, i have to turn my subs way down because the kick is all i can hear! come to think of it, periphery is the same way but not quite as extreme.



ya i have to turn down my subs too...i always think of when "The Walk" kicks in....the kick is just like BOOM!...lol

Also, I have been getting really interested in Navene ever since I saw him play with AAL @ summer slaughter. Even though I listened to Fleshrot before it was Fleshwrought, realizing who it is makes it that much better. Hes pretty much a genius.


----------



## paintkilz

Double post


----------



## JoshuaLogan

red1010 said:


> I saw the same show in Atlanta this past Thursday and i must say that for my third time seeing AAL I was pretty disappointed. The first time was great but I am beginning to get sick of Naveen's drumming. It seems a little flashy and sort of steals the spot light from the guitars. During On Impulse in the beginning when Tossin has his guitar intro Naveen would not stop wailing on the hi-hat. It stole the attention from the guitars completely for me. Not only that but nearly all his parts seem improvised which upsets me seeing that I know the original parts so well. Aside from a few other hick-ups in some songs it was still a great performance but definitely not the best I have seen them do. I still love you guys and look forward to hearing new materials.



Yeah... AAL were cool, but I have my fair share of complaints about the performance too. Tosin was kinda sloppy here and there... Don't get me wrong, he's clearly a great guitarist, and he nailed some riffs, and his little jam session with Circa was very cool, but some stuff was noticeably sloppy. No big deal. There's no need for intense criticism. I know nobody is a robot who plays perfectly, but I was just expecting him to be cleaner. 

I also think the Axe-FX guitar tones were kinda bad sounding... the distorted guitars sounded plasticy and honky, and their FOH mix wasn't very clear or all that great sounding... I also really think they could benefit by having a bassist. IMO, they had the worst sound of the night, BUT all of that is just nitpicking. Tosin's music is great, and he and the other members are all great players. Hopefully the criticism doesn't come off sounding too harsh.


----------



## drmosh

red1010 said:


> Elaborate.



Isn't it obvious? You basically want the first album all over again rather than them collaborating, which would be much better for them as a band.


----------



## Rotatous

drmosh said:


> Isn't it obvious? You basically want the first album all over again rather than them collaborating, which would be much better for them as a band.



+1

I agree entirely. I know it will be awesome.


----------



## bulb

wow im surprised that so many of you are going so black and white on this one and completely neglected to think of a 3rd (and logical) option IF i do end up having time to write tracks:

DO BOTH!

The plan was for Tosin and I to write 2-3 songs the way we did the first album, just the two of us collaborating, but then to have navene write his own parts based off of my programmed ideas so it would have the best of both worlds, which would include him playing (since he is a phenomenal drummer).
So before some of you guys start getting all riled up about a situation that doesnt even exist, maybe you can chew on that. No one is replacing anyone, and Navene is not going to be replaced by a drum machine, and this new album, regardless of my involvement or not, is not going to be a rehash in any way of the first one.


----------



## bulb

xwmucradiox said:


> Now that the other members of the group are writing the record and touring, why would you want to take away their ability to be on the record. AFAIK, the first record is what it is because of a lack of personnel. Not because that was the ideal situation.



That is actually incorrect. 
Tosin was originally approached by Prosthetic to put out a solo album, all that they cared about was that Tosin would be involved in a new project, and Tosin wanted to spearhead it creatively. It evolved into what became the first album, and is currently evolving again since the other band members have so much they can bring to the table. It had little to do with limitations from finding adequate members for the project, hell Tosin was even living with Javier when we were doing the album.


----------



## Winspear

xwmucradiox said:


> I've been listening to pre-album AAL tracks for YEARS before the record came out. I have them all over my laptop.



Wasn't aware of any of this...care to share them please??


----------



## DanielKRego

Wow. What a shitstorm. I'd never imagine Tosin or Misha produce the new album entirely neglecting Navene's artistic abilities, which are immense, if it needs to be said. Yes, AAL songs live do sound different, but that's because Navene brings his own unique style to the table, which is something Tosin wants evidently, or he'd fire Navene.


----------



## Hypothermia

I really hope the drummer will actually record drums instead of DFH who every band in this universe are using.


----------



## slapnutz

Hypothermia said:


> I really hope the drummer will actually record drums instead of DFH who every band in this universe are using.



+1

Agreed, that snare is starting to sound all to familiar.

(understandibly, if budget and logistics allow, this would be great).


----------



## sol niger 333

I think in order to step further out from a saturated genre, having an actual acoustic kit recorded would be an excellent step. Part of the thing I love about certain albums is the unique drum/guitar tones applied to that project alone. Like APCs thirteenth step drum sound and how Josh Freese tracks drums. It adds so much to that album if it were DFH it just wouldnt sound so unique. I think AALs music deserves it's unique ideas to be reflected as such in the production. I think Mishas programming is the best I've heard so it'd be nice if he were involved in writing but then let Navene hit a real kit and dont drum replace. He rules.


----------



## xwmucradiox

bulb said:


> That is actually incorrect.
> Tosin was originally approached by Prosthetic to put out a solo album, all that they cared about was that Tosin would be involved in a new project, and Tosin wanted to spearhead it creatively. It evolved into what became the first album, and is currently evolving again since the other band members have so much they can bring to the table. It had little to do with limitations from finding adequate members for the project, hell Tosin was even living with Javier when we were doing the album.



I guess I worded that incorrectly. I just remember that while Tosin was writing the material for the record and demoing songs, he mentioned a lot of people that were possibly going to be involved. Navene was always part of the discussion but was busy with Animosity at the time. Evan was also going to be playing bass possibly too although that was before there were 8 strings in the equation. None of this really matters now because AAL is having a good deal of success and can really do whatever they want with the new record.

BTW - are there real drums on Make Your Own History?


----------



## Customisbetter

bulb said:


> , hell Tosin was even living with Javier when we were doing the album.



So there were two Illustrated owners living in the same place? What are the odds of that??


----------



## bulb

sol niger 333 said:


> I think in order to step further out from a saturated genre, having an actual acoustic kit recorded would be an excellent step. Part of the thing I love about certain albums is the unique drum/guitar tones applied to that project alone. Like APCs thirteenth step drum sound and how Josh Freese tracks drums. It adds so much to that album if it were DFH it just wouldnt sound so unique. I think AALs music deserves it's unique ideas to be reflected as such in the production. I think Mishas programming is the best I've heard so it'd be nice if he were involved in writing but then let Navene hit a real kit and dont drum replace. He rules.



That's ironic that you say not to drum replace and you mention an album that definitely has drumreplacement and samples on it. 
EVERYTHING in rock/metal has drum replacement or sampls on it, unless its an album where people bitch about how the drums sound shitty.
Honestly I believe it all to be psychological, since most people THINK the drums are drumreplaced quantized or sampled, it makes it sound real...


----------



## xwmucradiox

Well its going to be even more prevalent in metal music because people are often writing to the very limits of their ability and in the scrutiny of the studio its easier to fix a small problem (that might not otherwise be noticed live) with a sample and midi rather than spend another $5000 day playing the part over and over until its right.


----------



## bulb

xwmucradiox said:


> Well its going to be even more prevalent in metal music because people are often writing to the very limits of their ability and in the scrutiny of the studio its easier to fix a small problem (that might not otherwise be noticed live) with a sample and midi rather than spend another $5000 day playing the part over and over until its right.



That's half the story, the other half is that its not even possible to get those sounds without a ridiculous drum room and studio which cost a fortune obviously, and then 99% of drummers nowadays can't play to the expectations we have (because we listen to music with samples). You guys really think that every snare hit was that hard and perfect and on time? Its funny because this is the case because people LIKE the sound of samples whether they know it or not. Hell even super natural sounding drums like karnivool's sound awake have samples on them! And those are some of the bst and most natural sounding drums ever, but they wouldn't sound nearly as good if they weren't quantized and had those samples, and that's not talking shit on the drummer because he is one of te best drummers out there imo!


----------



## LamaSabachthani

spattergrind said:


> ya i have to turn down my subs too...i always think of when "The Walk" kicks in....the kick is just like BOOM!...lol
> 
> Also, I have been getting really interested in Navene ever since I saw him play with AAL @ summer slaughter. Even though I listened to Fleshrot before it was Fleshwrought, realizing who it is makes it that much better. Hes pretty much a genius.



Is Navene Alex Rudinger? or are they different people entirely?

EDIT: Just realized that they are definitely not. Apologies.


----------



## DanielKRego

bulb said:


> That's half the story, the other half is that its not even possible to get those sounds without a ridiculous drum room and studio which cost a fortune obviously, and then 99% of drummers nowadays can't play to the expectations we have (because we listen to music with samples). You guys really think that every snare hit was that hard and perfect and on time? Its funny because this is the case because people LIKE the sound of samples whether they know it or not. Hell even super natural sounding drums like karnivool's sound awake have samples on them! And those are some of the bst and most natural sounding drums ever, but they wouldn't sound nearly as good if they weren't quantized and had those samples, and that's not talking shit on the drummer because he is one of te best drummers out there imo!



Sound Awake had samples and quantization? That just broke something deep inside of me.


----------



## John_Strychnine

...Can hear him slipping out in a few places...but my god...i need to pickup the guitar quite obvioulsy!


----------



## 777

Fuck.


----------



## PulpoxisxurxGOD

pretty sweet, lil' mang.


----------



## TreWatson

this reminds me

there's supposed to be a vid for this isn't therE?

what gives? D:


----------



## Randy

Well, it's going to be winter pretty soon. Good to know I've got a healthy stock of firewood for the season.


----------



## Randy

TreWatson said:


> this reminds me
> 
> there's supposed to be a vid for this isn't therE?
> 
> what gives? D:



Preorder your copy of Duke Nukem Forever TODAY!


----------



## leandroab

Sorry, but I couldn't hear Justin Bieber's guitar here...

I'm sure he's fucking acing it though..


----------



## Espaul

What did I like the most about this video. Looked like the kid had a blast 
Don't like seeing douchy kids being all grumpy and playing better than me


----------



## graciouspatty

It looks legit but his guitar is low that I honestly can't hear a single note.


----------



## ittoa666

graciouspatty said:


> It looks legit but his guitar is low that I honestly can't hear a single note.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Randy said:


> Preorder your copy of Duke Nukem Forever TODAY!



That isn't as funny when they actually have a demo and everything...It was at PAX.

The Duke Nukem Forever PAX Demo: A Not-For-Kids Photo Gallery


----------



## synrgy

I love the juxtaposition of AAL music with the Rugrats poster on the wall.


----------



## LOGfanforever90

Randy said:


> Well, it's going to be winter pretty soon. Good to know I've got a healthy stock of firewood for the season.
> 
> Preorder your copy of Duke Nukem Forever TODAY!



I gotta double quote you on that one lolol.


----------



## Dan

Terrible taste in pickup colours.

Kids these days


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

He doesn't look asian enough to be that good at that age.


----------



## Antimatter

I'm sure he's doing great but I CAN'T HEAR HIS GUITAR AT ALL


----------



## Gameboypdc

GO BIEBER! GO!


----------



## Dan

On another note however... think of all the pussy this kid is going to get soon as his balls drop


----------



## tr0n

Hmm, where's my noose gone?


----------



## DVRP

*shits bricks* well then.


----------



## Randy

dragonblade629 said:


> That isn't as funny when they actually have a demo and everything...It was at PAX.
> 
> The Duke Nukem Forever PAX Demo: A Not-For-Kids Photo Gallery



When there's a physical copy in my hands I'll give it up. No sooner.


----------



## xJeremiahx

Damn I've got alot of work to do.


----------



## 777_CHILLI_777

Shiiiiit, i gotta go practice


----------



## Psychobuddy

synrgy said:


> I love the juxtaposition of AAL music with the Rugrats poster on the wall.



I had the exact same thought.

That being said, he really needs to turn the recording down, or turn the guitar up.


----------



## Andromalia

You learn the fastest when you are young, most musical prodigies have started very early. Not to say he will be one as maturing as an adult is also needed.
I could practice 10 hours a day and still not be there in 5 years. (and yes you don't hear the guitar wery well but it doesn't seem faked)


----------



## Black_tear

Small bit but it's something new "video lesson" kind of thing. I have to check out the site later one.


----------



## matt397

I love how he's got this look the whole time like " holy shit, Im actually pulling this off ! holy shit ! "


----------



## Customisbetter

Hes def playing that. Wow.


Too bad his tone is shit. 

/self bargaining


----------



## Black_tear

Ooh man, i had already watched his videos and it justs makes me want to go and practice more. That being said, it's not fair. It should be ilegal to play like that at his age


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

So long as he doesn't fuck em fine bitches, then it's cool


----------



## asmegin_slayer

WTF? I didn't know justin bieber played guitar this good!!!??


----------



## Opeth666

kid nailed it...it might just be my speakers but I can hear him perfectly on the left side


----------



## JamesM

Customisbetter said:


> Hes def playing that. Wow.
> 
> 
> Too bad his tone is shit.
> 
> /self bargaining





Exactly. I told myself, "Hey, at least I don't have a Justin Bieber haircut and adorn my walls with Rugrats posters."

Didn't work.


----------



## abstract

If you can't hear him put all your sound in the left speaker. It's there.


----------



## Randy

Completely unrelated but if he's 14 years old, wasn't he like... barely alive when Rugrats were on the air?


----------



## CrushingAnvil

I'm so glad I play metal, ie. I don't have to worry about playing like this. Insane for his age though!


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Randy said:


> Completely unrelated but if he's 14 years old, wasn't he like... barely alive when Rugrats were on the air?



He was Tommy Pickles. He looked more intimidating as an infant 

No but seriously, You can't help but give him props.


----------



## LOGfanforever90

red1010 said:


> You MUST do the drums. When I see them live it seems like a totally different band then what I am use to hearing on the album. And I must say I don't like the live show as much as the album just because the drums are so different in nearly every way. I fear what might come from a band produced album instead of a Tossin/Misha album.



Maybe you should sit the next couple plays out, Red. Personally I don't really care for the drums on the album. They don't really bring anything to music. I'm not saying they're bad by any means, nor am I knocking Misha's drum programing skills. But it's nearly impossible to capture the feel and abilities of an amazing drummer by just programming by hand.


----------



## sol niger 333

DanielRego said:


> Sound Awake had samples and quantization? That just broke something deep inside of me.



Yeah dude that bummed me out too. I had a chat to the Karnivool drummer and he was saying that him and Forester went absolutely nuts tuning drums to the point of utter perfection. But I guess he was talking about how they made their own samples in the studio. I always thought it sounded so natural but I'd believe if they were quantized because the performances are freaking flawless unlike 13th step.


----------



## sol niger 333

bulb said:


> That's ironic that you say not to drum replace and you mention an album that definitely has drumreplacement and samples on it.
> EVERYTHING in rock/metal has drum replacement or sampls on it, unless its an album where people bitch about how the drums sound shitty.
> Honestly I believe it all to be psychological, since most people THINK the drums are drumreplaced quantized or sampled, it makes it sound real...



I wasn't aware that he was drum replaced. It's certainly not quantized or on the grid. There is the stamp of Freeses' lazy groove all through the album which was what I meant by him bringing a certain flavour to his drum tracking. I certainly dont hear a Chris Lord Alge drum replaced vibe on 13th step. It sounds like a drummer on one kit in one room to me but I guess that's the magic of Andy Wallace and maybe me imagining things haha. I do know how costly live drums can be though. Hence why we have done our whole album superior 2.0. If I had a super solid drummer with feel and some cash to throw around I'd be doing live drums in an instant though. Regardless of how you guys approach the new AAL stuff it will sound rad. I would be pumped to hear a fresh drum sound unlike the 2.0 kits but I dont have a spare $10k to give you guys


----------



## JoshuaLogan

bulb said:


> That's half the story, the other half is that its not even possible to get those sounds without a ridiculous drum room and studio which cost a fortune obviously, and then 99% of drummers nowadays can't play to the expectations we have (because we listen to music with samples). You guys really think that every snare hit was that hard and perfect and on time? Its funny because this is the case because people LIKE the sound of samples whether they know it or not. Hell even super natural sounding drums like karnivool's sound awake have samples on them! And those are some of the bst and most natural sounding drums ever, but they wouldn't sound nearly as good if they weren't quantized and had those samples, and that's not talking shit on the drummer because he is one of te best drummers out there imo!



100% agreed. Although I admittedly don't really have the same tastes in production aesthetics as you (in general, anyways), you're dead on right about all of that. Samples are extremely commonplace today... and tons of people are striving to be as perfect and machine-like as possible, especially in the mechanical, ultra-tight type of metal a lot of us here are into. Although I LIKE that style a lot, sometimes we are just expecting what is more than humanly realistic for even great drummers to be able to play. The fact is people like sampled, edited music, and I think there's NOTHING wrong with that. After all, the point is to make the album be the IDEAL sounding version of the music. Playing live is one thing, and the album is another... Many people will only ever hear the album.

I'm all for interesting bands using technology to go DIY and get their music out there. It's a good thing, I think, because in the past a lot of great musicians probably weren't able to get their music out to people to be heard, because they didn't have the money to do it. It's awesome that bigger and bigger audiences and opportunities are opening up for people all across the world.

On the flip side though: with technology getting better and better and the costs of creating great sounding albums becoming easier and easier to afford, general tastes and aesthetics aside, it would be nice for people to quit being lazy and really do the best that they can within their means. There is a shit load of possibilities available to people. Bands can relatively inexpensively track DIs to be sent out for reamping, buy or make their own unique samples (whether super produced, machine-like perfection or more raw, realistic samples.... or even better yet, a blend of the two), etc. There is a lot that can be done with average budgets nowadays... GREAT sounding albums with GREAT sounding drums are very much within the reach of a lot of people... even when using midi drums (whether programmed or recorded on an e-kit)...


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Fucking badass!!


----------



## JoshuaLogan

1. The kid is damn good.

2. Rugrats was an awseome show back in the day. Don't hate.


----------



## guitareben

Wow, this guy has some sick skills :O

Needs to work on his impro though -



Having said that, this guys is a better shredder than me :O and very very good, and hes only 14 so lots of time to work on other stuff other than technique to


----------



## Haunted

cool lesson, I should try that tuning... its E\A\standard E tuning right?


----------



## splinter8451

It's standard 7 tuning with a dropped 8th string so...

EBEADGBe


----------



## signalgrey

splinter8451 said:


> It's standard 7 tuning with a dropped 8th string so...
> 
> EBEADGBe



i thought it was EAEADGbe


----------



## splinter8451

Well look at it this way, he said his lowest 3 strings are in a I-V-I relation. So, E (8th String) is the root 1 and B (7th string) would be the 5th and then E again for his 6th string for another root or 1. 

Having EAE would be a 4th relationship not a 5th relationship or power chord voicing like he said. 

Plus I've just heard him explain that tuning a million times before


----------



## Winspear

Yes the tuning is 8string standard in drop E so it's normal dropped powerchord shapes. 
I think EAE is more fun, though, but it kinda eliminates using basic 3string chord shapes.


----------



## Harry

Not surprised on either video.
I remember when I learnt to play again from scratch, when I was 16, I progressed really quickly, because that teen brain just absorbs new skills and info like a sponge, so not surprised that this kid was shredding AAL.

Improv video was pretty bad to be blunt.
It's what happens when a teenager who for the most part probably only plays metal attempts some fusion.
Technique was rather sloppy at points, bad intonation on many of the bends and also on how he frets some notes, lots of random note choices in an attempt to be "fusion" without having a good understanding of proper chromatic and pass note usage (a general lack of theory knowledge required for the style) and goddamn, those sweeps are WAY out of place. Not saying you can't sweep in fusion, since of course there are no rules as to what techniques you can use, but it's just that blatant 80s shred/metal sweeps that really sound awful in that context.

Also, as with many kids who spend that much time developing speed techniques, his vibrato, phrasing and use of space is pretty terrible.
I was like this once as well, my vibrato was just horrible, I had no sense of good phrasing when improvising and didn't really understand how to use spaces properly.
It's interesting how much you may realize your playing has progressed as far as tastefulness and phrasing goes when you watch these kinda vids.
I still love shredding and will always shred, but I've learnt to play nowhere near as much notes as I used to when jamming around backing tracks.
Also interesting as how I've gotten older and more experienced, that I pay more attention to nuances and the tiny details, yet at the same time being able to see the solo as a whole, whereas many younger players have not quite developed that sense for great nuance yet.

As was said, he's still young. Perhaps when he hits his 20s, he may be playing with the kind of fluidity and tastefulness (and hopefully the amazing vibrato and intonation) of Joe Satriani, Guthrie Govan and Chris Poland (to name a few)


----------



## leandroab

Plug said:


> Terrible taste in pickup colours.
> 
> Kids these days



I would do that! Brazil ftw!


----------



## sessionswan

You know, the actual songs and songwriting should really be the main focus instead of bitching about real vs. programmed and natural sounds vs. sample replacement. Lots of people bitched about Tomas not playing the drums on Catch 33 but in the end, it's another awesome Meshuggah album with awesome drums. By all means, take an interest in the road and path taken to get somewhere but the true joy should be in the final destination.


----------



## xwmucradiox

sessionswan said:


> You know, the actual songs and songwriting should really be the main focus instead of bitching about real vs. programmed and natural sounds vs. sample replacement. Lots of people bitched about Tomas not playing the drums on Catch 33 but in the end, it's another awesome Meshuggah album with awesome drums. By all means, take an interest in the road and path taken to get somewhere but the true joy should be in the final destination.



My qualm is this - why even be in the band, or be a band at all, if the people in the band are not recording the music. I would rather hear something imperfect played by a real person than something flawless that was compiled from samples on a grid.

I hear people on the cost of recording drums "properly" issue but really, just do what you can with the budget you have. You dont have to break the bank to set up some mics on a kit in a room. Maybe you want to have a flawless record or something but really, let your stuff when you dont have lots of cash be real and of acceptable quality to deliver to fans. When you have loads of money and support that wont be an issue any more. I like the idea of progressing from raw to polished as a band but I guess people want to go straight to polished nowadays.


----------



## Malkav

Firstly fuck you all , a band as cool as  Animals As Leaders would never tour in my home country  and here you are bitching because an amazing drummer plays the amazing songs in a slightly different but amazing way  Just appreciate the fact that you can go watch a band this amazing rather than worrying about all the little idiosyncratic shit.

Our band is forced to use samples because it's pretty much impossible to record down here unless you have mamoth amounts of income and honestly so long as you mess with the velocity to give it a more human feel it can be pretty cool. We'd prefer to do a live drum recording cause our drummer is old school and digs Mike Portnoy (who's a fag for leaving DT) and is just like if he can do it and make it sound awesome then it can sound awesome, but it's just not an option.

My only real concern for the new AAL album is that it may be slightly less heavy without Misha's input - which only time will tell anyway  Seeing as everyone is talking about Navene I'm going to talk about someone else - Javier who from what I've been told is quite into flamenco which is great cause so am I and I'd love to see it blended into a modern prog-metal context  I'm sure I'll still love the new album but I really enjoy the heavy parts and I'd hope that such a beautiful blend of dynamic still remains 

Only time will tell whether or not the new record is going to be amazing and I'm sure that they'll lose some fans and gain some fans cause there's always some tool complaining about the direction in which an artist wants to grow. It's best to just accept and enjoy than to sit on a forum and complain - let's just keep the vibes positive and if you don't like it just don't mention it, then you won't piss on someone else's parade and the sun will keep shining all over happy land 

Catch 33 is fucking amazing...my favourite Meshuggah album, props!

Oh and I'm from South Africa (if anyone cares), our countries music scene sucks cause noone ever wants to tour here...it's not like Brazil where we're 3rd world but Iron Maiden comes down for a nice big concert, we're just 3rd world and if anyone pools together enough money to bring down anyone it's usually something gay like Muse or 30 Seconds To Mars  oh wait soon U2 are coming down, as if anyone cares....


----------



## Customisbetter

I laugh heavily at the sevenstring guitar wielding, Modeling amplifier tweaking idiots that get butthurt about drum sampling.


----------



## bulb

xwmucradiox said:


> My qualm is this - why even be in the band, or be a band at all, if the people in the band are not recording the music. I would rather hear something imperfect played by a real person than something flawless that was compiled from samples on a grid.
> 
> I hear people on the cost of recording drums "properly" issue but really, just do what you can with the budget you have. You dont have to break the bank to set up some mics on a kit in a room. Maybe you want to have a flawless record or something but really, let your stuff when you dont have lots of cash be real and of acceptable quality to deliver to fans. When you have loads of money and support that wont be an issue any more. I like the idea of progressing from raw to polished as a band but I guess people want to go straight to polished nowadays.



The reason is plain a simple: that's your opinion and as much as you are entitled to it, others will disagree and act accordingly.


----------



## xwmucradiox

bulb said:


> The reason is plain a simple: that's your opinion and as much as you are entitled to it, others will disagree and act accordingly.



Totally fine. Thats why there are a million bands and loads of different ways to make music.


----------



## guitar4tw

That was awesome


----------



## Coryd

Can't wait for the next album!!!!


----------



## Kairos

Guitar Messenger &#8211; Animals As Leaders: Tosin Abasi Masterclass (Part 1)

Video and Tabs on the link.

I can't wait to work on some of this...oh wait, I only have a 6


----------



## S-O

Hell yeah, love it!

I have been dieing for an 8 string...


----------



## lava

For the record, you can get great-sounding live drums recorded fairly cheaply. Scout the cheaper local studios, ask for samples. Zero in on the engineers who get good drum sounds. Then make sure you have an awesome drummer who has practiced your songs a ton prior to entering the studio. You could potentially go in and get a great product for only a few hours and a few hundred bucks. Still not as cheap as software, but the point is it can be done.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

xwmucradiox said:


> My qualm is this - why even be in the band, or be a band at all, if the people in the band are not recording the music. I would rather hear something imperfect played by a real person than something flawless that was compiled from samples on a grid.
> 
> I hear people on the cost of recording drums "properly" issue but really, just do what you can with the budget you have. You dont have to break the bank to set up some mics on a kit in a room. Maybe you want to have a flawless record or something but really, let your stuff when you dont have lots of cash be real and of acceptable quality to deliver to fans. When you have loads of money and support that wont be an issue any more. I like the idea of progressing from raw to polished as a band but I guess people want to go straight to polished nowadays.


Also, Catch 33 is more of a one-off experiment than a proper album, not saying your opinion isn't valid, but it really is apart from their other work-I think the drums on 'I' might have been programmed too, but I'm not certain.


----------



## JoshuaLogan

kinda awkward merging of threads there. posts mixed up all over the place...


----------



## eatmyshitforum

Malkav said:


> Only time will tell whether or not the new record is going to be amazing and I'm sure that they'll lose some fans and gain some fans cause there's always some tool complaining about the direction in which an artist wants to grow. It's best to just accept and enjoy than to sit on a forum and complain - let's just keep the vibes positive and if you don't like it just don't mention it, then you won't piss on someone else's parade and the sun will keep shining all over happy land



Navene drummed for Animosity, as well as wrote alot of the riffs. Hes an extremely metal guitar player(listen to Fleshwrought) and this CD is definitely going ot be heavier based on samples ive heard, and the guys have said.
definitely dont think merging all teh AAL threads works. now its just a big mess. Funny though cause the whole navene/misha thing got merged into a thread refering to the OP where Misha was in a sense in AAL.


----------



## sessionswan

xwmucradiox said:


> My qualm is this - why even be in the band, or be a band at all, if the people in the band are not recording the music. I would rather hear something imperfect played by a real person than something flawless that was compiled from samples on a grid.



I completely understand your point and to an extent, I agree with you. But like you also said there's loads of ways to make music - I guess I was just trying to say it's all writing, creating and expression in one form or another. If the end result rocks regardless of how you got there, then you've done your job.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Malkav said:


> Firstly fuck you all , a band as cool as  Animals As Leaders would never tour in my home country  and here you are bitching because an amazing drummer plays the amazing songs in a slightly different but amazing way  Just appreciate the fact that you can go watch a band this amazing rather than worrying about all the little idiosyncratic shit.
> 
> Our band is forced to use samples because it's pretty much impossible to record down here unless you have mamoth amounts of income and honestly so long as you mess with the velocity to give it a more human feel it can be pretty cool. We'd prefer to do a live drum recording cause our drummer is old school and digs Mike Portnoy (who's a fag for leaving DT) and is just like if he can do it and make it sound awesome then it can sound awesome, but it's just not an option.
> 
> My only real concern for the new AAL album is that it may be slightly less heavy without Misha's input - which only time will tell anyway  Seeing as everyone is talking about Navene I'm going to talk about someone else - Javier who from what I've been told is quite into flamenco which is great cause so am I and I'd love to see it blended into a modern prog-metal context  I'm sure I'll still love the new album but I really enjoy the heavy parts and I'd hope that such a beautiful blend of dynamic still remains
> 
> Only time will tell whether or not the new record is going to be amazing and I'm sure that they'll lose some fans and gain some fans cause there's always some tool complaining about the direction in which an artist wants to grow. It's best to just accept and enjoy than to sit on a forum and complain - let's just keep the vibes positive and if you don't like it just don't mention it, then you won't piss on someone else's parade and the sun will keep shining all over happy land
> 
> Catch 33 is fucking amazing...my favourite Meshuggah album, props!
> 
> Oh and I'm from South Africa (if anyone cares), our countries music scene sucks cause noone ever wants to tour here...it's not like Brazil where we're 3rd world but Iron Maiden comes down for a nice big concert, we're just 3rd world and if anyone pools together enough money to bring down anyone it's usually something gay like Muse or 30 Seconds To Mars  oh wait soon U2 are coming down, as if anyone cares....


 
YES SIR. repped 

The new album is GOING to be different, that's a given. I personally dont care if the drums are sampled, or navene decides to blood-fart into a compression mic. AAL has already put out what i consider to be the most complete and fulfilling album in recent metal history, and when you hit the mark that dead-on, the only thing you can really do is go a different way. take, for instance, smashing pumpkins' Mellencollie double disc (for those of you that like 90's alt), it was GREAT, organic and deeply colorful. the only thing they could do after an album that great was to go with a completely drum-tracked, dark and cold effort like Adore, because if it was anything like the previous album, people would say "they fell short" or some bullshit like that. I love that music moves people to such passion, but it gets old when people criticize a TRUE artist's development. no self-respecting mucisian writes to satisfy an audience anyway.


----------



## Malkav

> Navene drummed for Animosity, as well as wrote alot of the riffs. Hes an extremely metal guitar player(listen to Fleshwrought) and this CD is definitely going ot be heavier based on samples ive heard, and the guys have said.


 
Cool! didn't know this  I'm amped - As I said I come from a shitty 3rd world country, my band and like 10 of our friends are so far the only people I know who even know who AAL are  so we don't really here about these things...



> The new album is GOING to be different, that's a given. I personally dont care if the drums are sampled, or navene decides to blood-fart into a compression mic. AAL has already put out what i consider to be the most complete and fulfilling album in recent metal history, and when you hit the mark that dead-on, the only thing you can really do is go a different way. take, for instance, smashing pumpkins' Mellencollie double disc (for those of you that like 90's alt), it was GREAT, organic and deeply colorful. the only thing they could do after an album that great was to go with a completely drum-tracked, dark and cold effort like Adore, because if it was anything like the previous album, people would say "they fell short" or some bullshit like that. I love that music moves people to such passion, but it gets old when people criticize a TRUE artist's development. no self-respecting mucisian writes to satisfy an audience anyway.


 
I just can't wait for there to be a new AAL album  I'm practically addicted to it and I really don't wanna over play the first album to a point where it loses it's impact 

As a musician I personally feel that I do want to satisfy my audience but I want to do that by making the highest quality most interesting music I can, and I want it to really resonate with me then hopefully if I can play it 100x and still feel it and be proud of it it'll be good enough to really have an impact on someone else  I wouldn't want to follow a trend with it but I would like to give them their hard earned scheckles worth by being the best I can possibly be at what I do


----------



## Xiphos68

Guitar Messenger &#8211; Animals As Leaders: Tosin Abasi Masterclass (Part 1)


Enjoy Djentlemen!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Malkav said:


> I'm practically addicted to it and I really don't wanna over play the first album to a point where it loses it's impact



It never does.


----------



## technomancer

Kairos said:


> Guitar Messenger  Animals As Leaders: Tosin Abasi Masterclass (Part 1)
> 
> Video and Tabs on the link.
> 
> I can't wait to work on some of this...oh wait, I only have a 6





Xiphos68 said:


> Guitar Messenger  Animals As Leaders: Tosin Abasi Masterclass (Part 1)
> 
> 
> Enjoy Djentlemen!




Already posted. You might want to check the article the original post linked to for the tab for the riffs.


----------



## josh pelican

What a sexy piece of chocolate.


----------



## Kairos

lava said:


> For the record, you can get great-sounding live drums recorded fairly cheaply. Scout the cheaper local studios, ask for samples. Zero in on the engineers who get good drum sounds. Then make sure you have an awesome drummer who has practiced your songs a ton prior to entering the studio. You could potentially go in and get a great product for only a few hours and a few hundred bucks. Still not as cheap as software, but the point is it can be done.



Exactly, I think it's being waaay overplayed about how much effort you have to go through to track live drums. I've heard great results in untreated rooms.



Kurkkuviipale said:


> It never does.



 I honestly can't imagine getting tired of this album either.


----------



## Psychobuddy

Animals As Leaders Video Premiere: "Cafo"! - Guitar World

Here is the video, apparently it premiered on Guitar Worlds website.

Enjoy.


----------



## Lon

omg the intro is beyond all beliefs awesome


----------



## Customisbetter

Now all of my stoner friends will love AAL. 

Seriously great video. Makes me miss my RG8...


----------



## Psychobuddy

I havnt watched the entire video yet...the player froze and I gave up. Any there is some really impressive imagery in it.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Sweet vid, Javier has a LACS 8 now? Looked like a matte black RG8 without a neck pickup.


----------



## Customisbetter

^Javier has a Lacs 8.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Customisbetter said:


> ^Javier has a Lacs 8.


 
Thats the name! Got mixed up  My bad.


----------



## CFB

Looks very professional. For a band that's only been around for a few years it's a very good result. Many bands that sell out arenas don't have videos this sexy.


----------



## SAWitall

its a pretty cool video now if only i can slow it down to see what notes tosin is playing


----------



## rectifryer

Impressive indeed!


----------



## Kairos

Does anyone know what drums Navene uses? Shell sizes would be sweet too. I can't seem to find much other than that he is sponsered by Meinel, and an Animosity era interview says he used "random drums and Alchemy/Istanbul cymbals"


----------



## guitar4tw

Tosin is quickly turning into one of my all time favorite guitarists. Animals as Leaders is one of the most played stuff on my Itunes...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

They made Javier look really tall


----------



## The Beard

No lie, that was the BEST MUSIC VIDEO I HAVE EVER SEEN IN MY LIFE. 
It fit the band and the song SOOOOOOOO perfectly!!


----------



## Deathbringer769

Darn Megathread, consuming everything Tosin it sees!


----------



## Psychobuddy

This is probably old news but I don't really want to look through the thread...anyway here's some new tour dates:

11/09 Portland, OR &#8211; Wonder Ballroom #
11/10 Seattle, WA &#8211; El Corazon #
11/12 Salt Lake City, UT &#8211; The Complex #
11/13 Denver, CO &#8211; The Summit Music Hall #
11/14 Kansas City, MO &#8211; The Beaumont Club #
11/17 Minneapolis, MN &#8211; Cabooze On The West Bank #
11/18 Milwaukee, WI &#8211; The Eagles Club #
11/19 Chicago, IL &#8211; House Of Blues #
11/20 Detroit, MI &#8211; St. Andrews Hall #
11/21 Cleveland, OH &#8211; House Of Blues #
11/23 Poughkeepsie, NY &#8211; The Chance #
11/24 Boston, MA &#8211; House Of Blues #
11/26 Philadelphia, PA &#8211; Theatre Of Living Arts #
11/27 New York, NY &#8211; Irving Plaza #
11/28 New York, NY &#8211; Irving Plaza #
11/30 Indianapolis, IN- The Earth House
12/2 Omaha, NE- The Waiting Room
12/5 Sparks, NV- The Alley
# w/ Circa Survive, Codeseven, Dredg


----------



## glassmoon0fo

AWESOME first vid. i like that it wasnt some rediculous theme that took away from the music. the playing and members were the center focus, and the rest just added to the otherworldy feel. damn good vid IMO!

EDIT: 500th post, yo! ive never stuck around a forum this long, they usually turn to be lame or the members just plain suck. much <3 to SS.org =)


----------



## MikeH

I can listen to that song over and over and still never get tired of it. Also, what the hell was that creature?


----------



## Kairos

Ibz_rg said:


> Also, what the hell was that creature?



The dinosaur-alien-spawn of AAL's awesomeness


----------



## slapnutz

First I bought my new HDTV today and then I find this out! Its my fav song of the album and nows theres a vid! Too much awesome for one day!


Also, superdooper bonus... they didnt make a "radio edit" version i.e. shorter version of the song just for the video! Hell yeah!!


----------



## animalsasleader

glassmoon0fo said:


> YES SIR. repped
> 
> The new album is GOING to be different, that's a given. I personally dont care if the drums are sampled, or navene decides to blood-fart into a compression mic. AAL has already put out what i consider to be the most complete and fulfilling album in recent metal history, and when you hit the mark that dead-on, the only thing you can really do is go a different way. take, for instance, smashing pumpkins' Mellencollie double disc (for those of you that like 90's alt), it was GREAT, organic and deeply colorful. the only thing they could do after an album that great was to go with a completely drum-tracked, dark and cold effort like Adore, because if it was anything like the previous album, people would say "they fell short" or some bullshit like that. I love that music moves people to such passion, but it gets old when people criticize a TRUE artist's development. no self-respecting mucisian writes to satisfy an audience anyway.



Spot on.


----------



## Kairos

So anyone know what drums, shell sizes Navine uses?


----------



## Kavnar

Fuck yes

Sorry if this is a repost, I couldn't find anything.


----------



## Cyntex

watch it at 720 px


----------



## josh pelican

The video has been posted three times. We all love Animals as Leaders and Tosin, but we don't need to post it three times in two pages. 

The video fucking rules, though. The creature is actually just my penis. No big deal.

Tosin is easily the snappiest dresser in music. No one looks that good. Why does he have to taunt me so? His flawless tapping blows my mind. He has such perfect execution and seems to do it so effortlessly.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

I was actually looking for the high quality version of the video so the last post with the video was pretty useful tbh...


----------



## josh pelican

Yeah, I noticed it was the high definition version, but Kavnar said he couldn't find the video. He couldn't have looked very hard.

I'm not trying to make a big deal or anything, I'm just being "that guy".


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Kavnar didn't see this thread and made a new one that was moved over in this thread.


----------



## josh pelican

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Kavnar didn't see this thread and made a new one that was moved over in this thread.


 
WELL THEN.

Carry on.


----------



## Cyntex

Slightly offtopic, but for what it's worth check out prosthetic records youtube channel, they have a lot of cool videos besides Cafo on 

. I actually liked the video, exactly that futuristic vibe I was hoping they would go for.


----------



## DanielKRego

Wow. That video was awesome. Although some of the animal shots got tedious after a while.


----------



## ShadyDavey

The video is indeed awesome......but it makes me hunger for more instructional material from Tosin......a great big DVD full of odd meter, tapping, sweeping and all the other stuff we all admire him for. 

In the meantime - I'll listen to the album for the second time today and point out that currently this has surpassed the amount of times I've listened to Passion and Warfare since it's release


----------



## s_k_mullins

Just watched the video for 1st time. Very awesome!


----------



## Steve08

Kairos said:


> So anyone know what drums, shell sizes Navine uses?


I'm pretty sure he uses DW drums (or at least, he was using a DW kit in that video of him playing Tempting Time). Dunno the shell sizes though.


----------



## Kairos

Steve08 said:


> I'm pretty sure he uses DW drums (or at least, he was using a DW kit in that video of him playing Tempting Time). Dunno the shell sizes though.



Thanks, it does look like a DW in that video. I just wasn't sure if anyone know the wood type sizes. Surly someone here has asked him at a show.
I just asked at the worst time since the CAFO video just got posted!


----------



## Malkav

I've just looked through this whole thread and couldn't find the answer I was hoping for, I'm sorry if it's been asked before but I was just wondering if anyone knows what gauge and string brand Tosin uses?


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Malkav said:


> I've just looked through this whole thread and couldn't find the answer I was hoping for, I'm sorry if it's been asked before but I was just wondering if anyone knows what gauge and string brand Tosin uses?


 
I know its an .080 for the low E, and i think i remember reading somewhere that someone asked him the same question on tour and he said he recently moved up to a set of 11s . dont know how cridible that is, especially since youd have to strangle a 27'' scale with 11s tuned to standard.


----------



## Kairos

glassmoon0fo said:


> I know its an .080 for the low E, and i think i remember reading somewhere that someone asked him the same question on tour and he said he recently moved up to a set of 11s . dont know how cridible that is, especially since youd have to strangle a 27'' scale with 11s tuned to standard.



He barely ever bends, and when he does, I don't think any more than a half step. So 11's sound somewhat reasonable.


----------



## ShadyDavey

I guess it's fairly credible as by his own admittance he doesn't bend very often and I suspect his action is very low....then again, that is a mighty string tension and perhaps the move was by way of an experiment? 

Would love to find the definitive answer


----------



## drmosh

Dunno, I can bend just fine with .13s on my 28" baritone


----------



## Kairos

ShadyDavey said:


> perhaps the move was by way of an experiment?



Such a think string gauge is common for jazz guitar, and seeing how Tosin is so jazzy it really wouldn't surprise me if he was using .11's, I bet his lead tone is HUUGE


----------



## RaceCar

Is it just me or does "Waves of Babies" rock RIDICULOUSLY HARD?!?!?! Seriously I am obsessed with this song. CAN'T wait to see them here in Detroit on the 20th.


----------



## JordanLee

Malkav said:


> I've just looked through this whole thread and couldn't find the answer I was hoping for, I'm sorry if it's been asked before but I was just wondering if anyone knows what gauge and string brand Tosin uses?




I asked Tosin this in my lesson with him back in August. He said they recently gauged up, playing .11s with .74/.80 on the low B, and E, respectively. I've gauged up on my 2228 to .10s with a low .76, but am going to make the jump to the .11s-.80 soon. It's true that jazz dudes play thick strings (most of my jazz friends use .13s or.14s in STANDARD, but it's never felt that comfortable for me.


----------



## ShadyDavey

Kairos said:


> Such a think string gauge is common for jazz guitar, and seeing how Tosin is so jazzy it really wouldn't surprise me if he was using .11's, I bet his lead tone is HUUGE


Oh I know it's common for Jazzers - I'm just suprised at such a heavy gauge on a 27" scale. Jeff Loomis just dropped down a set to 9's on his 26.5" Schecter through increasing discomfort so it makes you wonder


----------



## Alberto7

^^ Then again, Jeff Loomis' playing style is completely different from Tosin's... Loomis bends like a bitch and his vibratos require indecent amounts of control over the strings bending.


----------



## ZackP3750

So, I added Tosin as a friend on facebook awhile back, and someone recently uploaded a pic of Tosin onstage with what looks like an Ibby custom 8, with an F Hole. Anyone seen this before?


----------



## loktide

ZackP3750 said:


> So, I added Tosin as a friend on facebook awhile back, and someone recently uploaded a pic of Tosin onstage with what looks like an Ibby custom 8, with an F Hole. Anyone seen this before?



there have been at least a dozen of threads about that guitar on here


----------



## glassmoon0fo

ZackP3750 said:


> So, I added Tosin as a friend on facebook awhile back, and someone recently uploaded a pic of Tosin onstage with what looks like an Ibby custom 8, with an F Hole. Anyone seen this before?


 
Welcome


----------



## teqnick

New tour announced with Underoath. I'm pretty pumped. I was once an underoath fan, and AAL is definitely one of my favorite bands to this date. Should be a cool show.


Jan 20 2011	7:00P
Warehouse Live-Ballroom	Houston, TX , US	
Jan 21 2011	7:00P
Emos Austin	Austin, TX, us	
Jan 22 2011	7:00P
The Palladium Ballroom	Dallas/Ft. Worth, TX , US	
Jan 24 2011	7:00P
Sunshine Theatre	Albuquerque, NM, us	
Jan 25 2011	7:00P
Marquee Theatre	Tempe, AZ	
Jan 26 2011	7:00P
House Of Blues	Hollywood, CA	
Jan 27 2011	7:00P
House of Blues Anaheim	Anaheim, CA , US	
Jan 28 2011	7:00P
Hard Rock Cafe	Las Vegas, NV	
Jan 29 2011	7:00P
SOMA	SAN DIEGO, California, US	
Jan 30 2011	7:00P
REGENCY BALLROOM	SAN FRANCISCO, CA	
Feb 1 2011	7:00P
Roseland Theater	Portland, OR, us	
Feb 2 2011	7:00P
Showbox Sodo	Seattle, WA	
Feb 3 2011	7:00P
Knitting Factory Concert House	Spokane, Washington	
Feb 4 2011	7:00P
Knitting Factory Concert House	Boise, ID , USA	
Feb 5 2011	7:00P
In The Venue	Salt Lake City, UT	
Feb 6 2011	7:00P
Summit Music Hall	Denver, Colorado	
Feb 8 2011	7:00P
First Avenue	Minneapolis, MN, us	
Feb 9 2011	7:00P
House of Blues	Chicago, IL	
Feb 10 2011	7:00P
House of Blues	Cleveland, OH	
Feb 11 2011	7:00P
The Town Ballroom	Buffalo, NY , US	
Feb 13 2011	7:00P
Phoenix Concert Theatre	Toronto, ON , CA	
Feb 14 2011	7:00P
Metropolis	Montreal, CAN	
Feb 16 2011	7:00P
Club Zoo	Pittsburgh, PA	
Feb 17 2011	7:00P
Terminal 5	New York, NY , USA	
Feb 18 2011	7:00P
Palladium	Worcester, MA, us	
Feb 19 2011	7:00P
The Trocadero Theatre	Philadelphia, PA	
Feb 20 2011	7:00P
Toad&#8217;s Place	New Haven, Connecticu, US	
Feb 22 2011	7:00P
9:30 Club	Washington, DC	
Feb 23 2011	7:00P
Amos' Southend	Charlotte, NC	
Feb 24 2011	7:00P
Valarium	Knoxville, Tennessee , US	
Feb 25 2011	7:00P
The Masquerade	Atlanta, GA	
Feb 26 2011	7:00P
House of Blues Orlando	Lake Buena Vista, FL , US	
Feb 27 2011	7:00P
Revolution	Fort Lauderdale, FL, NUS


----------



## ShadyDavey

Still nothing in the UK, but early days yet.

Come to England, we have flat beer and really rough birds


----------



## ShadyDavey

Alberto7 said:


> ^^ Then again, Jeff Loomis' playing style is completely different from Tosin's... Loomis bends like a bitch and his vibratos require indecent amounts of control over the strings bending.



Aye.....true dat. I guess heavy gauges just scare me 

Does Tosin favour a very low action? I could dig low + heavy strings....


----------



## Randy

I think he's gotta. He does so much damn tapping it'd be inhuman to pull off half that stuff without 1mm action.


----------



## Kairos

Randy said:


> I think he's gotta. He does so much damn tapping it'd be inhuman to *pull off* half that stuff without 1mm action.



No pun intended


----------



## Riffer

I think most of the bands that Animals As Leaders are touring with are a very poor match. Don't get me wrong, those bands are good at what they do and popular in their respective scene. But I'd love to see AAL tour with a more technically equivalent band(s). I think they would get more people interested in them. They are already getting really popular but it's kinda of hit and miss with people I talk to who listen to more metal stuff. They have either never heard of them or they are all about them. Also I favor the heavier side of music so I'd love to see them touring with the bands I listen to. I saw them on the summer slaughter tour and they complimented the bill so much. If they did a full on instrumental tour with any of the following bands: Scale The Summit, Levi/Werstler, John 5, or Jeff Loomis, that would be fucking amazing!


----------



## ZackP3750

glassmoon0fo said:


> Welcome



Hahaha, thanks for the warm welcome! I'll do my info-gathering from the handy Search tool from now on haha


----------



## TreWatson

Riffer said:


> I think most of the bands that Animals As Leaders are touring with are a very poor match. Don't get me wrong, those bands are good at what they do and popular in their respective scene. But I'd love to see AAL tour with a more technically equivalent band(s). I think they would get more people interested in them. They are already getting really popular but it's kinda of hit and miss with people I talk to who listen to more metal stuff. They have either never heard of them or they are all about them. Also I favor the heavier side of music so I'd love to see them touring with the bands I listen to. I saw them on the summer slaughter tour and they complimented the bill so much. If they did a full on instrumental tour with any of the following bands: Scale The Summit, Levi/Werstler, John 5, or Jeff Loomis, that would be fucking amazing!



I'd love a tour wit bands like scale the summit and the human abstract.


----------



## gstacey1

Riffer said:


> I think most of the bands that Animals As Leaders are touring with are a very poor match... If they did a full on instrumental tour with any of the following bands: Scale The Summit, Levi/Werstler, John 5, or Jeff Loomis, that would be fucking amazing!


 I watched an interview with AaL and they basicaly said they didn't want to tour with bands in the technical metal scene because they take alot of influence outside from different genres. Like they wanna tour with not just bands but djs and stuff which id be down for.


----------



## Kairos

gstacey1 said:


> I watched an interview with AaL and they basicaly said they didn't want to tour with bands in the technical metal scene because they take alot of influence outside from different genres. Like they wanna tour with not just bands but djs and stuff which id be down for.



The artists they mentioned in that interview were all awesome, unique and underground bands. However, the bands they're touring with still pretty metal and popular. So they haven't really done what either of you are saying, but I hope they do! I can imagine that playing with the diverse artists they mentioned would be quite difficult to pull off.


----------



## AlucardXIX

What the fuck is with Animals As Leaders' tours never coming to the Tampa area?


----------



## Disco Volante

OMG They're coming to Knoxville! This may just make up for me missing Periphery when they rolled through there earlier this year.


----------



## xwmucradiox

Randy said:


> I think he's gotta. He does so much damn tapping it'd be inhuman to pull off half that stuff without 1mm action.



The action on the hollowbody is pretty damn low. Its setup across the board to be maybe 2-3mm.


----------



## ROAR

Disco Volante said:


> OMG They're coming to Knoxville! This may just make up for me missing Periphery when they rolled through there earlier this year.



I'll mos def be at this show as well! Missed AAL when they came
to Nashville in Jan this year. Fucking snow... missed Periphery that
time as well.


----------



## lurgar

Here's hoping I can get tickets to the Houston show.


----------



## GuitarMessenger

Hey guys, the features that were mentioned in the teaser are all up now up!

Interview

Masterclass Part 1

Masterclass Part 2

Artist Lick


----------



## guitar4tw

GuitarMessenger said:


> Hey guys, the features that were mentioned in the teaser are all up now up!
> 
> Interview
> 
> Masterclass Part 1
> 
> Masterclass Part 2
> 
> Artist Lick



Awesome stuff, thanks! That last paragraph of the interview (the last question), was really awesome. Tosin hits the nail on the head.

Great interview!


----------



## MintBerryCrunch

GuitarMessenger said:


> Hey guys, the features that were mentioned in the teaser are all up now up!
> 
> Interview
> 
> Masterclass Part 1
> 
> Masterclass Part 2
> 
> Artist Lick




been up.


----------



## technomancer

ZackP3750 said:


> So, I added Tosin as a friend on facebook awhile back, and someone recently uploaded a pic of Tosin onstage with what looks like an Ibby custom 8, with an F Hole. Anyone seen this before?



Indeed they have 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...sin-abasis-new-lacs-8-string-hollow-body.html



Randy said:


> I think he's gotta. He does so much damn tapping it'd be inhuman to pull off half that stuff without 1mm action.



Inhuman you say? Consult the photo above of Tosin barring all 8 strings with an inch of finger left over on either side of the fretboard.... dude makes ET look short fingered 



teqnick said:


> New tour announced with Underoath. I'm pretty pumped. I was once an underoath fan, and AAL is definitely one of my favorite bands to this date. Should be a cool show.
> 
> 
> Club Zoo	Pittsburgh, PA
> Feb 16 2011	7:00P



Kick ass, another Pittsburgh date  Gotta' get tickets 

EDIT: just got tickets to the show, gotta' love the $30 cost to buy a $20.50 ticket


----------



## Randy

Searching everywhere and for whatever reason I'm having a helluva time finding it... what gauge string is Tosin using for his looooow E? My brother in law and I were trying to do it on his Schecter with the stock strings and it's sloppy as fuck.


----------



## technomancer

Randy said:


> Searching everywhere and for whatever reason I'm having a helluva time finding it... what gauge string is Tosin using for his looooow E? My brother in law and I were trying to do it on his Schecter with the stock strings and it's sloppy as fuck.



80 at 27" so you'll want a bit heavier on a 26.5". 



JordanLee said:


> I asked Tosin this in my lesson with him back in August. He said they recently gauged up, playing .11s with .74/.80 on the low B, and E, respectively. I've gauged up on my 2228 to .10s with a low .76, but am going to make the jump to the .11s-.80 soon. It's true that jazz dudes play thick strings (most of my jazz friends use .13s or.14s in STANDARD, but it's never felt that comfortable for me.


----------



## HolidayKiller

I saw AAL friday with Circa Survive.... AWESOME SHOW. Tosin came out during The Glorious Nosebleed and did an epic solo that had the sold out Chicago crowd going nuts, it was AMAZING. Also I don't know if its been brought up but he stopped using the mackie speaker and is using the Atomic wedgies. Epic tour, catch it if you can.


----------



## ShadyDavey

Ah, I did hear something about reliability issues with the Mackie?

Tosin needs to come to the UK. Unlikely I know, but we can live in hope right?


----------



## Kairos

ShadyDavey said:


> Ah, I did hear something about reliability issues with the Mackie?



Yeah, it might have been the Periphery thread, but I remember bulb or someone saying that he blew like three of them. I guess they just can't handle the abuse and shredding


----------



## xJeremiahx

Can someone please email me Point to Point tabs? Thank you in advance.

Jeremiahwla[email protected]


----------



## technomancer

xJeremiahx said:


> Can someone please email me Point to Point tabs? Thank you in advance.
> 
> [email protected]



Let me google that for you


----------



## xJeremiahx

COOL. Not looking to dl GP. Just hoping someone the tabs texted out.


----------



## ZackP3750

Well I had my first AAL experience last night at an off-date show without circa survive, and needless to say, Tosin completely destroyed house. I was so amazed at how clean he is live that I could not stop smiling (cheesin' HARD). The venue maybe had 75 people at it, but made for an awesome experience. Dude in the front row screamed "I wanna party with you guys!", bought a beer and delievered it to the drummer onstage. Tosin kept saying "you guys are awesome. I don't think we've ever played Syracuse, but you guys are really awesome", to which fans responded "don't be strangers!!". I've heard some complaints about the live tone on the AxeFX, and I must say the only gripe I had was whenever Tosin would loop a guitar part, the loop was always louder (more piercing) than played live. The sound was surprisingly balanced in the venue, which is usually hit or miss at that venue. 

One thing that I was really surprised to hear was a BASS guitar. He wasn't onstage, he sat off stage and I never actually made eye contact with him. You could hear him playing bass during the sound check, and there were basslines being played throughout the show (albeit not exactly with the album, little "dumbed down"). Anyone know if they are touring with a bassist now, or could someone really have learned all the bass parts and hooked up in Syracuse for just one show?


----------



## BuckarooBanzai

xJeremiahx said:


> COOL. Not looking to dl GP. Just hoping someone the tabs texted out.



Not looking to expend effort?

Come on... it's a free trial and you can export to text.


----------



## HolidayKiller

ZackP3750 said:


> One thing that I was really surprised to hear was a BASS guitar. He wasn't onstage, he sat off stage and I never actually made eye contact with him. You could hear him playing bass during the sound check, and there were basslines being played throughout the show (albeit not exactly with the album, little "dumbed down"). Anyone know if they are touring with a bassist now, or could someone really have learned all the bass parts and hooked up in Syracuse for just one show?


I think the bass is pre-recorded just like the keyboard parts.


----------



## xCaptainx

Riffer said:


> I think most of the bands that Animals As Leaders are touring with are a very poor match. Don't get me wrong, those bands are good at what they do and popular in their respective scene. *But I'd love to see AAL tour with a more technically equivalent band(s). I think they would get more people interested in them*. They are already getting really popular but it's kinda of hit and miss with people I talk to who listen to more metal stuff. They have either never heard of them or they are all about them. Also I favor the heavier side of music so I'd love to see them touring with the bands I listen to. I saw them on the summer slaughter tour and they complimented the bill so much. If they did a full on instrumental tour with any of the following bands: Scale The Summit, Levi/Werstler, John 5, or Jeff Loomis, that would be fucking amazing!


 
hahah yeah, touring with UNDEROATH is such a horrible idea  Underoath are huge, the shows will be pretty big and it's a perfect band to tour with in regards to exposure to the metalcore/emo/alternative/screamo scene, most kids love branching out to music like this. Career wise, touring with Underoath is very, very sensible.


----------



## Mr Violence

ZackP3750 said:


> Well I had my first AAL experience last night at an off-date show without circa survive, and needless to say, Tosin completely destroyed house. I was so amazed at how clean he is live that I could not stop smiling (cheesin' HARD). The venue maybe had 75 people at it, but made for an awesome experience. Dude in the front row screamed "I wanna party with you guys!", bought a beer and delievered it to the drummer onstage. Tosin kept saying "you guys are awesome. I don't think we've ever played Syracuse, but you guys are really awesome", to which fans responded "don't be strangers!!". I've heard some complaints about the live tone on the AxeFX, and I must say the only gripe I had was whenever Tosin would loop a guitar part, the loop was always louder (more piercing) than played live. The sound was surprisingly balanced in the venue, which is usually hit or miss at that venue.
> 
> One thing that I was really surprised to hear was a BASS guitar. He wasn't onstage, he sat off stage and I never actually made eye contact with him. You could hear him playing bass during the sound check, and there were basslines being played throughout the show (albeit not exactly with the album, little "dumbed down"). Anyone know if they are touring with a bassist now, or could someone really have learned all the bass parts and hooked up in Syracuse for just one show?



It was incredible. And I believe it was live bass. They sound checked it. You could hear someone playing. The Axe-Fx DEFINITELY cut through. Sounded great.

I was blown away. Seeing them live is way, way more impressive. That's not to say the music isn't amazing, but just seeing it performed with that amount of virtuosity and clarity and heart was just a really musically inspiring experience. You can tell they love it.

I was so happy to see so many people in Syracuse that really love this music. I was getting very down about our scene in CNY.


----------



## ZackP3750

Mr Violence said:


> It was incredible. And I believe it was live bass. They sound checked it. You could hear someone playing. The Axe-Fx DEFINITELY cut through. Sounded great.
> 
> I was blown away. Seeing them live is way, way more impressive. That's not to say the music isn't amazing, but just seeing it performed with that amount of virtuosity and clarity and heart was just a really musically inspiring experience. You can tell they love it.
> 
> I was so happy to see so many people in Syracuse that really love this music. I was getting very down about our scene in CNY.



I had a feeling there was a bassist. Tosin kept looking off-stage and smiling, and I heard the bass get sound checked for levels before they played. 

There were a couple times during the show where I could really feel the music, something I can't really describe. Truly a remarkable performance, and I was just as happy to see so many people there supporting AAL. I noticed a good amount of 40+ people there as well, which I thought was very interesting. Nice to know there's people around here that appreciate musicianship, as the Syracuse scene has an incredible lacking of bands worth a shit


----------



## jaco815

ZackP3750 said:


> One thing that I was really surprised to hear was a BASS guitar. He wasn't onstage, he sat off stage and I never actually made eye contact with him. You could hear him playing bass during the sound check, and there were basslines being played throughout the show (albeit not exactly with the album, little "dumbed down"). Anyone know if they are touring with a bassist now, or could someone really have learned all the bass parts and hooked up in Syracuse for just one show?



Much as I like how they don't have a bass player and they make the most of it, and it also allows for the three of them to take bigger piece of the pie, I think they should just bite the bullet and get a bass player and keyboardist/programmer to fill out the band so it is not all programmed. The bass parts sound really awesome on the album and it would be great to see someone actually pulling that stuff off on stage. Maybe they could work in some fretless bass in some songs as well and really get way out there with the weirdness. 

I was listening to Jaga Jazzist (one of Tosin and Misha's favorite bands) earlier tonight and was remarking at the similarity in the chord progressions between Jaga and AAL. I think it would be really sweet if AAL went further into the fusion thing. One of my favorites:



That song is incredible. They could really take advantage of some fretless bass slides in there to help that lazy feeling. Just saying...



Bass player or not, this next vid is only proof of how good their next album will be:



Funny how most noobs call Javi the "bass player".



And on the subject of fusion and good music, I thought I might share a few ERG vids from one of AAL's friends, Matthew Hemerlein.


----------



## HolidayKiller

Just because the bass was soundchecked doesn't mean it was played by a live human. They could very well have a "soundcheck loop" going while levels are matched. I saw a band that used pre recorded drums instead of having a drummer and used a drumtrack that wasnt one of their songs to soundcheck with.


----------



## ZackP3750

jaco815 said:


> Bass player or not, this next vid is only proof of how good their next album will be:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how most noobs call Javi the "bass player".




It's videos like these that make me extremely excited for any new AAL. Every video of them jamming out to new riffs or just toying around sounds so epic and unique, it seems like they would have no problem writing new material. For the fact that have so much jazz incorporated into their sound, they really leave every door wide open for writing more great music. 


Funny you say that about Javier, his presence onstage was just like a bassist. I mean with everyone gawking at Tosin I can't really blame him for not being more emphatic, but he's still an awesome player nonetheless


----------



## QuambaFu

Javier is a nice guy. If you talk to him after a show buy him a gin and tonic.


----------



## Prydogga

Just spotted this nice little 15 minute interview over on Toontrack.com

https://www.toontrack.com/artist_of_the_month.asp


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Whoa, Tosin got the artist of the month as well!


----------



## oompa

Prydogga said:


> Just spotted this nice little 15 minute interview over on Toontrack.com
> 
> https://www.toontrack.com/artist_of_the_month.asp



cool interview! thanks


----------



## TheMoodyBios

ZackP3750 said:


> I had a feeling there was a bassist. Tosin kept looking off-stage and smiling, and I heard the bass get sound checked for levels before they played.
> 
> There were a couple times during the show where I could really feel the music, something I can't really describe. Truly a remarkable performance, and I was just as happy to see so many people there supporting AAL. I noticed a good amount of 40+ people there as well, which I thought was very interesting. Nice to know there's people around here that appreciate musicianship, as the Syracuse scene has an incredible lacking of bands worth a shit




The group of people that were at the very front right headbanging were my friends and I. One guy and myself agreed that we wouldn't headbang because AAL doesn't exactly call for it all the time, but we ended up letting loose. And yeah, the main reason is because no great bands ever come to Syracuse, so simply the fact that one of our favorite bands was coming nearby was enough for us to go wild.


----------



## Black_tear

*
*

Plays "Thoroughly" and talks about whole tone and augmented ideas


----------



## Kavnar

Tosin Abasi artist of the month

Toontrack

Pretty interesting stuff.


----------



## technomancer

Kavnar said:


> Tosin Abasi artist of the month
> 
> Toontrack
> 
> Pretty interesting stuff.



Yeah, posted last week about five posts above yours


----------



## Kavnar

technomancer said:


> Yeah, posted last week about five posts above yours



Ah my mistake, school boy error.


----------



## KingTriton

There is a new interview with Tosin on youtube, 10 minute pretty interesting


----------



## Customisbetter

How crazy would it be if Javier was in periphery?


----------



## CFB




----------



## technomancer

Customisbetter said:


> How crazy would it be if Javier was in periphery?



Yeah, because they need another guitarist 

I'll have to check that new interview out tomorrow when I'm at my desk


----------



## Mesheshuggah91

nah Periphery is great as is, Javi is perfect for Animals. Tosin couldn't have picked two better people for that band


----------



## bulb

javier is perfect for aal
he is the one who taught tosin how to sweep back in the day and how to hybrid pick and all this other shit
hes a monster on guitar in his own right


----------



## Customisbetter

bulb said:


> javier is perfect for aal
> he is the one who taught tosin how to sweep back in the day and how to hybrid pick and all this other shit
> hes a monster on guitar in his own right



Defintely agreed.


----------



## technomancer

So watched that interview (finally). Generally interesting, but the biggest thing is that the fusion CD collaboration should be out by the end of the year


----------



## MintBerryCrunch

technomancer said:


> So watched that interview (finally). Generally interesting, but the biggest thing is that the fusion CD collaboration should be out by the end of the year



yeah i was just gettin to ask about this. It's december 10th soooooo where's the info on this release. anyone got any links to info, sound samples, release date or... ANYthing?


----------



## Kairos

bulb said:


> javier is perfect for aal
> he is the one who taught tosin how to sweep back in the day and how to hybrid pick and all this other shit
> hes a monster on guitar in his own right



I'm curious as to why he didn't get into Periphery when he tried out, I remember I saw that in an interview with Tosin. My guess is that he just wasn't the right fit.


----------



## Xiphos68

bulb said:


> javier is perfect for aal
> he is the one who taught tosin how to sweep back in the day and how to hybrid pick and all this other shit
> hes a monster on guitar in his own right



Wow that's really cool. Tosin getting his chops from Javier!
Awesome! I hope Javier gets to play a lot on the new album then!



It's like Satch and Vai!


----------



## Kairos

Xiphos68 said:


> Wow that's really cool. Tosin getting his chops from Javier!
> Awesome! I hope Javier gets to play a lot on the new album then!
> 
> 
> 
> It's like Satch and Vai!



They've said in a few interviews that it's going to be more of a band effert rather then a solo album


----------



## Xiphos68

Kairos said:


> They've said in a few interviews that it's going to be more of a band effert rather then a solo album


----------



## The McThief

Sorry if this has already been posted, but does EVERY song they write use an 8 string?


----------



## technomancer

The McThief said:


> Sorry if this has already been posted, but does EVERY song they write use an 8 string?



No, not every song on the current album uses an 8 string.


----------



## Kairos

The McThief said:


> Sorry if this has already been posted, but does EVERY song they write use an 8 string?



Most of the album can be done on a seven with standard tuning.


----------



## Encephalon5

or a six string bass in standard.... 
Just transpose the tabs down an octave. 
its what i do.


----------



## clouds

bulb said:


> javier is perfect for aal
> he is the one who taught tosin how to sweep back in the day and how to hybrid pick and all this other shit
> hes a monster on guitar in his own right


And imo, is incredibly undercredited outside this forum.


----------



## The McThief

technomancer said:


> No, not every song on the current album uses an 8 string.





Kairos said:


> Most of the album can be done on a seven with standard tuning.



Thanks guys.


----------



## DLG

awesome pic, tosin and ron jarzombek


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

^ So much mindfuck.


----------



## liamh

WIN OVERLOAD DFJFDKGSDVFDJH9347W4U76WERH9SDFHJ


----------



## TreWatson

tosin moves in 3s for fluidity when he plays note groups.

thank god it isnt just me...

glad i learned this. thanks for posting the great vid!


----------



## technomancer

Hmmm Abasi + Jarzombek... now that would yield some scary shit


----------



## bulb

TreWatson said:


> tosin moves in 3s for fluidity when he plays note groups.
> 
> thank god it isnt just me...
> 
> glad i learned this. thanks for posting the great vid!



haha wow, dude you are like the next tosin!


----------



## Lon

Life Goal: play and dress like tosin

there is nothing else ^^


----------



## Anton

Not sure if this was posted yet so here it is, nice interview with Tosin:


----------



## Steve08

The sepia tone of that video and the clothes he's wearing makes it seem like he's a black Humphrey Bogart


----------



## ROAR

Steve08 said:


> The sepia tone of that video and the clothes he's wearing makes it seem like he's a black Humphrey Bogart



ahahha that's amazing.




I think when he starts slapping he starts eating his pick.


----------



## Kairos

The amount of energy in that video is unreal!


----------



## ROAR

Kairos said:


> The amount of energy in that video is unreal!



Can't wait to see these guys in Feb!


----------



## Joeywilson

It's Tosin's birthday todaayy!


----------



## glassmoon0fo

FINALLY going to see AAL on the 22nd! but, damn i really dont like anyone else on the ticket =(. no matter, i can probably zone out till the main event drops.


----------



## technomancer

glassmoon0fo said:


> FINALLY going to see AAL on the 22nd! but, damn i really dont like anyone else on the ticket =(. no matter, i can probably zone out till the main event drops.



I'm seeing them 2/16, so post what order the bands go on in when you get back


----------



## The Reverend

I'm seeing them the 20th with Underoath, Thursday, and A Skylit Drive. Wtf is AAL doing opening for a lineup like this? I do like Thursday, so I guess I can't complain.


----------



## technomancer

The Reverend said:


> I'm seeing them the 20th with Underoath, Thursday, and A Skylit Drive. Wtf is AAL doing opening for a lineup like this? I do like Thursday, so I guess I can't complain.



Been talked about before, they're touring with as many different types of bands as they can to get exposure. It's pretty smart actually


----------



## timbaline

The Reverend said:


> I'm seeing them the 20th with Underoath, Thursday, and A Skylit Drive. Wtf is AAL doing opening for a lineup like this? I do like Thursday, so I guess I can't complain.



That's what I was asking myself when I saw them with Circa Survive. But as the previous poster said, it's so they can get exposure.

(In my opinion they really ought to tour with BTBAM, STS, Cynic, and Periphery!- That would be an awesome lineup)


----------



## rug

They actually did tour with Periphery a while back. 

Looking forward to watching AAL again and then leaving.


----------



## timbaline

rug said:


> They actually did tour with Periphery a while back.
> 
> Looking forward to watching AAL again and then leaving.



Yeah, I know they toured with Periphery. I saw them last year with Periphery and VoM it was pretty awesome. But I mean there really needs to be a tour with BTBAM, STS, Cynic (these guys also toured together a year ago-ish) and Periphery and AAL.

Wow, so many acronyms...


----------



## Encephalon5

I really wish I would have payed more attention to these guys when I saw em.


----------



## ROAR

Feb 24, Anyone else going to this show?
I'm just gonna see AAL and head out, nothing
can beat them this time around.


----------



## rug

timbaline said:


> Yeah, I know they toured with Periphery. I saw them last year with Periphery and VoM it was pretty awesome. But I mean there really needs to be a tour with BTBAM, STS, Cynic (these guys also toured together a year ago-ish) and Periphery and AAL.
> 
> Wow, so many acronyms...




Yeah, STS is the one I'm not getting. Maybe I don't listen to enough new metal bands or something, I dunno who that is. 

But yeah...I'll leave before I have to watch idiots shake their heads in confusion at AAL but then go crazy for Underoath.


----------



## ddtonfire

Yeah! House of Blues in Feb! I really regret not seeing them last time they were at the HoB, but at least I saw them with Dillinger!


----------



## bigswifty

Oh piss yea, 2011 is going to bring some gnarly albums.

I've seen so many rig talks and videos with Tosin and all it explains is his axe-fx.. does anyone know what type of PA's he's playing through?


----------



## Vicissitude27

Opeth21 said:


> Oh piss yea, 2011 is going to bring some gnarly albums.
> 
> I've seen so many rig talks and videos with Tosin and all it explains is his axe-fx.. does anyone know what type of PA's he's playing through?



I'm guessing by PA's you mean powered monitors? 

If so, he used to run through a powered Mackie HD1531(I think that's the model he said). At least on his tour with the Red Chord and VOM he was using one. 

But on his last tour with Circa he showed me his new Atomic wedges. Him and Javier were both using them. And he let me play his LACS RGA8.


----------



## Nights_Blood

For anyone going to NAMM tomorrow, AAL's gonna play two sets at Mackie, at 1 and 3 o'clock.


----------



## Skyblue

rug said:


> Yeah, STS is the one I'm not getting. Maybe I don't listen to enough new metal bands or something, I dunno who that is.
> 
> But yeah...I'll leave before I have to watch idiots shake their heads in confusion at AAL but then go crazy for Underoath.


They're most likely referring to Scale The Summit


----------



## slapnutz

Nights_Blood said:


> For anyone going to NAMM tomorrow, AAL's gonna play two sets at Mackie, at 1 and 3 o'clock.


Somebody better youtube this for the rest of the worlders.


----------



## ralphy1976

so as usual i am late on tagging along with everyone else, but i finally got myself a copy of their album which i have just downloaded from itunez (periphery too in fact)

i have a question : 

could someone tell me please which key those songs are played in? if that's possible.

thanks peoplezzz of da interwebz!!


----------



## Winspear

ralphy1976 said:


> could someone tell me please which key those songs are played in? if that's possible.



Key? Not so easy. Do you mean tuning? 
Most of them were recorded on 7 strings in standard tuning. There are a few 8 strings in drop E. So the album is in EBEADGBE.

As for key, I'm sure the songs are largely different. I'm also sure many of them have plenty of key changes. There's a lot of jazz in there too so it would be hard to apply a key to some stuff. 
I'd say the best thing you can do is download some tabs


----------



## ralphy1976

thanks man, yeah i meant Keys.

good idea about the tabs, i shall try to find those out. i guess there isn't an "official" AAL songbook with correct transcripts?


----------



## veshly

Tosin doesn't look as happy as you think he'd be!


----------



## MerlinTKD

WHAT is that guitar??


----------



## technomancer

MerlinTKD said:


> WHAT is that guitar??



Strandberg Guitarworks

There are several threads on here about them.


----------



## Fred the Shred

That guitar is actually mine... Interesting to have Tosin test drive it!


----------



## technomancer

Fred the Shred said:


> That guitar is actually mine... Interesting to have Tosin test drive it!



So you bought #6? Cool


----------



## Winspear

ralphy1976 said:


> thanks man, yeah i meant Keys.
> 
> good idea about the tabs, i shall try to find those out. i guess there isn't an "official" AAL songbook with correct transcripts?



There's not, but the whole album is tabbed by forum members here and is up in Guitar Pro on Ultimate Guitar. You may aswell consider it 100% correct. 

Also, go here Free JamPlay Offer and sign yourself up for a free trial at Jamplay. Tosin has a bunch of lessons there where he goes over techniques and riffs/licks used in the songs, as well as full lessons including tabs of 3 songs on the album. He does go into description of theory and key signature.


----------



## etcetera

Awesome!


----------



## technomancer

^ I still want to know when the CD with Tosin and Adrian of jazzy material is coming out....


----------



## ROAR

Am I supposed to want to quit guitar after every video
I watch of AAL?


----------



## etcetera

technomancer said:


> ^ I still want to know when the CD with Tosin and Adrian of jazzy material is coming out....



Yeah, I swear I remember reading it was coming out by the end of last year.


----------



## Shaunheiser

Tosin may make a lot of people want to put their guitars down and never play again, but he makes me want to pick mine up and get way better, he's probably the most inspirational guitarist I've heard in the last 15 years... EASILY.


----------



## technomancer

etcetera said:


> Yeah, I swear I remember reading it was coming out by the end of last year.



Yeah me too. A release date for that and the new AAL disc would be awesome


----------



## Kairos

Shaunheiser said:


> Tosin may make a lot of people want to put their guitars down and never play again, but he makes me want to pick mine up and get way better, he's probably the most inspirational guitarist I've heard in the last 15 years... EASILY.



Agreed. He makes me feel terrible like I want to quit, but he seems so nice and is so great that he's definitely more of an inspiration.


----------



## Asterix

Kairos said:


> Agreed. He makes me feel terrible like I want to quit, but he seems so nice and is so great that he's definitely more of an inspiration.


 
Tosin makes me want to strive harder and harder to get better at guitar. I cannot describe how much better I have gotten at guitar since I discovered AAL.


----------



## Winspear

Asterix said:


> I cannot describe how much better I have gotten at guitar since I discovered AAL.




This forum and AAL made me quit WoW, buy a new DAW and a shit ton of software, and play guitar for atleast 2 hours a day again after almost 2 years out


----------



## Asterix

As being an avid AAL listener I have always wanted to know what the fast synthy drum sounding loops are called and where I can find them to use in my own music. If you do not understand what I am talking about listen to the beginning of Tempting Time.


----------



## gunshow86de

ROAR said:


> Am I supposed to want to quit guitar after every video
> I watch of AAL?



No, you should be inspired.


----------



## ROAR

gunshow86de said:


> No, you should be inspired.



After I see them live next month, I think my inspiration
will be at an all time high.


----------



## The Reverend

In two days or so I'll be seeing AAL for the first time! Words don't express how excited I am. We're both second-generation African guitarists, thus we are destined to be friends. Of course, I won't even make an attempt to talk to him since his wardrobe is so intimidating. Tosin Abasi really just makes me look bad as a human being.

I'm also interested in the interplay live of him and the rhythm guitarist, as in who plays what parts and such. Should be a very interesting experience, to say the utter least.


----------



## Winspear

Asterix said:


> As being an avid AAL listener I have always wanted to know what the fast synthy drum sounding loops are called and where I can find them to use in my own music. If you do not understand what I am talking about listen to the beginning of Tempting Time.



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/re...e-glitch-techno-drums-like-periphery-aal.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/re...what-bulb-using-these-percussion-effects.html


----------



## gunshow86de

The Reverend said:


> In two days or so I'll be seeing AAL for the first time! Words don't express how excited I am. We're both second-generation African guitarists, thus we are destined to be friends. Of course, I won't even make an attempt to talk to him since his wardrobe is so intimidating. Tosin Abasi really just makes me look bad as a human being.
> 
> I'm also interested in the interplay live of him and the rhythm guitarist, as in who plays what parts and such. Should be a very interesting experience, to say the utter least.



I wish they were playing with bands I could tolerate, because I really want to go to this show. I'm not going to buy a ticket and drive all the way in to town to catch a 20 min. set and come home.


----------



## Kairos

gunshow86de said:


> I wish they were playing with bands I could tolerate, because I really want to go to this show. I'm not going to buy a ticket and drive all the way in to town to catch a 20 min. set and come home.



Exactly my thoughts too. Although I would've liked seeing them with Circa Survive.

I DEMAND AAL HEADLINE A TOUR.


----------



## Black_tear

Two new videos i found a moment ago


----------



## technomancer

gunshow86de said:


> I wish they were playing with bands I could tolerate, because I really want to go to this show. I'm not going to buy a ticket and drive all the way in to town to catch a 20 min. set and come home.





Kairos said:


> Exactly my thoughts too. Although I would've liked seeing them with Circa Survive.
> 
> I DEMAND AAL HEADLINE A TOUR.



Man up bitches, I'll be doing exactly that for the second time in February


----------



## Customisbetter

Yeah I've done it twice as well.


----------



## Kairos

technomancer said:


> Man up bitches, I'll be doing exactly that for the second time in February



I may try to go to the show in Philly on the 19th. I just don't know if I want to take a long drive and spend money on a ticket and gas for 20 minutes.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

second movie above, at 2:46. what the hell is wrong with that man? too awesome.


----------



## Kairos

...and 3:08, that guys life is now complete


----------



## slapnutz

Although this isnt new, its the first time I've come across it while looking for AAL Namm 2011 vids.

The main bonus is its the only "*HD PRO SHOT*" live vid of the entire band I've found! Score!!! 

In case others havent seen it also. 




Another one Pro shot but *crappy audio.*


----------



## lurgar

Guys, I was finally able to buy tickets to the show tomorrow night in Houston. I am so excited even if it appears that it's going to be a short show for AAL. Besides being entertained, I'm hoping this will be the spark that gets me off my ass to finish recording a bunch of songs.


----------



## The Reverend

lurgar said:


> Guys, I was finally able to buy tickets to the show tomorrow night in Houston. I am so excited even if it appears that it's going to be a short show for AAL. Besides being entertained, I'm hoping this will be the spark that gets me off my ass to finish recording a bunch of songs.




See you tomorrow then, man 
Look for a very tall, awkwardly standing black guy who looks a lot like Tay Zonday. Only with tattoos and such. Then say hello .

Even though it's not AAL headlining, and I happen to love Thursday, I'm still shitting myself just to see Tosin in action. I don't even _like_ instrumental music, or jazz/fusion style stuff, but I love his work. There's something very approachable to it, but once you give it a closer listen it's so dynamic and complex.


----------



## Isan

Bwahaha lessonz wif tosin tomorrow ....


----------



## ralphy1976

Isan said:


> Bwahaha lessonz wif tosin tomorrow ....



awesome!!!! good luck man!!!


----------



## The Reverend

Isan said:


> Bwahaha lessonz wif tosin tomorrow ....



And then you'll pass some of that knowledge on to us, right?


----------



## pineappleman

Isan said:


> Bwahaha lessonz wif tosin tomorrow ....



Wait, how the hell do you get a lesson with Tosin?!?? Where do I sign up?!?!?


----------



## Slofenwagon

You just made my day, thank you. Such an amazing guitarist and i shall be seeing him in concert soon too, sick shit love it


----------



## lurgar

The Reverend said:


> See you tomorrow then, man
> Look for a very tall, awkwardly standing black guy who looks a lot like Tay Zonday. Only with tattoos and such. Then say hello .



If I see you, I'll say hi. Just look for a short white dude...wait, that's going to be most of the people there. I'll just say hi if I think I see you.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Ever want to see AAL jam with sax? youre welcome =)


----------



## vampiregenocide

Tosin made a mistake at the beginning there, proof he wasn't genetically engineered by Meshuggah in a lab underneath Sweden.


----------



## Kairos

So Tosin is still using the Mackie HD's then?


----------



## lurgar

Just got back from the show and I have to say that AAL crushed it and sound amazing live. It sucks that they were the opener though, I almost missed getting to see them. 

I left when I saw the drummer for the next band, A Skylit Drive, come out and I thought it was a chick.


----------



## thraxil

YouTube - Tosin Abasi Plays Strandberg Guitarworks EGS Pro 7-String in Strandberg Booth


----------



## technomancer

thraxil said:


> YouTube - Tosin Abasi Plays Strandberg Guitarworks EGS Pro 7-String in Strandberg Booth



Already posted on the page before this one

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2299884-post997.html


----------



## Opion

^^ That video...just singlehandedly blew my mind into somewhere very vivid and jazzy. 

MUST PRACTICE!


----------



## gunshow86de

technomancer said:


> Already posted on the page before this one
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2299884-post997.html



And once even before that. Come on people, at least read the pages above you. 

Also, set your page view to 40 posts at a time. Don't be a sad, deprived soul with only 10 posts displayed per page.


----------



## The Reverend

The show tonight was awesome. AAL stole the show. Several of my non-musician friends I was with agreed. Tosin made a few mistakes, but it was mostly while playing back loops he had just recorded. I have to say though, watching that band moved me like I haven't been moved since the first show I went to.

I talked to him, and made a total ass of myself as I stumbled over my words and generally acted like a 12-year old girl meeting Ke$ha. He's a super modest, super nice guy. I wish A Skylit Drive hadn't been polluting my ears so I could've had a decent conversation with him.

Also, I know trolling is bad, and I'm being a hypocrite here, but everyone: A Skylit Drive is _baaaaadddddd. _Their music, FWIW, is good for what it is, some sort of screamo-minus-the-screaming-but-not-emo. I could jam their albums while hanging out with a girl and not hate myself. But live? Nope. I felt like bringing them home and cooking up some steak. Those guys are TINY.

Isan, lurgar, did either of you see Tay Zonday lumbering around in an After The Burial hoodie? That was really me .


----------



## technomancer

The Reverend said:


> The show tonight was awesome. AAL stole the show. Several of my non-musician friends I was with agreed. Tosin made a few mistakes, but it was mostly while playing back loops he had just recorded. I have to say though, watching that band moved me like I haven't been moved since the first show I went to.
> 
> I talked to him, and made a total ass of myself as I stumbled over my words and generally acted like a 12-year old girl meeting Ke$ha. He's a super modest, super nice guy. I wish A Skylit Drive hadn't been polluting my ears so I could've had a decent conversation with him.
> 
> Also, I know trolling is bad, and I'm being a hypocrite here, but everyone: A Skylit Drive is _baaaaadddddd. _Their music, FWIW, is good for what it is, some sort of screamo-minus-the-screaming-but-not-emo. I could jam their albums while hanging out with a girl and not hate myself. But live? Nope. I felt like bringing them home and cooking up some steak. Those guys are TINY.
> 
> Isan, lurgar, did either of you see Tay Zonday lumbering around in an After The Burial hoodie? That was really me .



So what order were the bands in? Was AAL up first?


----------



## xwmucradiox

technomancer said:


> So what order were the bands in? Was AAL up first?



I believe the lineup for the tour is AAL, Skylit Drive, Thursday, Underoath.

Is this the Full Collapse 10th anniversary tour btw? If it is Im really looking forward to seeing Thursday play the whole record. Its been a while


----------



## glassmoon0fo

yup it is. im contemplating staying to see thursday just to get my money's worth, but goddamn a skylit drive makes me homicidal. cant win em all i guess =(


----------



## JoeyBTL

xwmucradiox said:


> I believe the lineup for the tour is AAL, Skylit Drive, Thursday, Underoath.



Its the Full Collapse tour, but Thursday isn't headlining?


----------



## ROAR

Got my ticket in the mail today.
Worth paying $20 in my opinion to just see AAL.
Hopefully I can meet and hang with them too.
The only other band I like is Underoath kinda.
But not enough to see them live. Only a few songs
of theirs do it for me, but it's cool they have AAL 
alongside.
They're getting amazing exposure.
Which probably means they should also be
getting some hate in a few months as more people
will know about them.


----------



## The Reverend

The lineup, from first to last is: AAL, A Skylit Drive, Thursday, and Underoath.

Thursday indeed plays all of Full Collapse, as well as a song off their upcoming album. I'm not sure why they aren't headlining, aside from AAL they put on the best show, and surprisingly sound very clear live. Underoath did put this together, I guess.

Underoath. Hrm. I used to like a few songs back when they were really poppy, but now they're working towards a heavier sound, and I don't buy it. I have no idea how they did because they sound horrible live, and they had this wall of light behind them, effectively rendering me blind.

I really can't say much more about A Skylit Drive because I don't wanna get banned. . <--This face doesn't quite say it, but it's a good try.

Btw if you buy VIP tickets to this tour you get to hang out with the bands. Buy it, and only hang out with the guys from AAL .


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Song of Solomon live!


----------



## technomancer

Ok digging the hell out of the video screens 

I'm really looking forward to seeing them again 

Also, it looks like Mackie must have worked out the problems with the monitors as Tosin seems to be using them again (assuming this was after he stopped using them initially).


----------



## lurgar

The Reverend said:


> The lineup, from first to last is: AAL, A Skylit Drive, Thursday, and Underoath.



I tried looking for you, but to be honest, there were enough people who fit the description you gave that I didn't feel comfortable going up to some random black dude and being all like "Hey, are you that black guy TheReverend from SS.org?" I mean, I was standing next to a tall black guy wearing a white hoodie and then there was another tall black dude in front of me with a black hoodie and it would have probably come off really bad to hit up the wrong guy.

That being said, I am jealous you got to chat with Tosin after the show.


----------



## ROAR

My god this show will change my life.
If anyone's gonna be at the Knoxville show
let me know.
Just got my tickets in the mail.


----------



## JoeyBTL

Anyone know a reason why, it seems, Tosin hasn't been playing his LACs as much in some of the videos coming out more recently? Theres a video of their whole set at NAMM on youtube, and he only uses it for one song. Plus the song of solomon vid right up there ^


----------



## technomancer

JoeyBTL said:


> Anyone know a reason why, it seems, Tosin hasn't been playing his LACs as much in some of the videos coming out more recently? Theres a video of their whole set at NAMM on youtube, and he only uses it for one song. Plus the song of solomon vid right up there ^



When I saw them before he got the LACS he rotated through three different guitars in the set  Seems like just that, rotating different guitars


----------



## The Reverend

lurgar said:


> I tried looking for you, but to be honest, there were enough people who fit the description you gave that I didn't feel comfortable going up to some random black dude and being all like "Hey, are you that black guy TheReverend from SS.org?" I mean, I was standing next to a tall black guy wearing a white hoodie and then there was another tall black dude in front of me with a black hoodie and it would have probably come off really bad to hit up the wrong guy.
> 
> That being said, I am jealous you got to chat with Tosin after the show.



I considered shouting out the whole time "Does anyone here post on sevenstring.org?!". Then I decided that no one would hear me . I'm sure we'll run into each other some other time


----------



## The McThief

anybody going to the show in Dallas today? I'm so freaking excited!


----------



## TravisMontgomery

I'll be there! Can't wait.


----------



## JoeyBTL

technomancer said:


> When I saw them before he got the LACS he rotated through three different guitars in the set  Seems like just that, rotating different guitars



Well see, and this is just my guess, since the LACS is a semi-hollowbody and has the piezo, i thought maybe that would eliminate the need for multiple guitars. Seems like it would be a lot more versatile and suit his needs a lot better. Who knows though


----------



## fwd0120

Okay, I just read all 1036 posts in this thread from the beginning to the end. it took over three hours on my 56k connection. Do I win some kind of award?

That hollow-body 8 is epic. I neeeeeed it!


----------



## Mindcrime1204

fwd0120 said:


> it took over three hours on my 56k connection.


 
do you still own a VHS rewinder too?  



jk


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Just got back from AAL in Dallas, and i gotta share a few things. first off, we all agree that the album was great, groundbreaking even. we all know tosin is an android built in a secret government lab to usher in the future of progressive metal. we all know they slay night after night. with all that said, you'd be hard-pressed to find someone more up the band's ass than myself, i mean i dedicated a month of my life to tabbing whatever i could, i browse the 'tube for new vids daily, and i'd literally sell my right nut (the left one's my go-to baby maker because it produces boys) for a lesson. I love the band SO. FUCKING. MUCH. but all of it seemed like a wonderful, fanciful figment of my imagination until about 7:29 PM today. thats when shit got real.

















Seeing Animals as Leaders live was almost religious, they opened with Song of Solomon and absoloutly killed it. the rest was on par as well, and when it was over i walked up to the bar, closed out, and got ready to leave before A Skylit Drive killed my buzz. and then...


----------



## Isan

LOL underoath said "GIVE IT UP FOR ANIMALS AS LEADERS, they make us all look like infants"


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Indeed! btw, how was your lesson? never got to get one myself =(


----------



## The Reverend

WAIT ONE MINUTE.

Why was this tour kicking off in Houston? We have nothing to do with any of the bands playing?


----------



## LamaSabachthani

God damnit... the bloody week I leave Houston to go back to the UK...


----------



## The Reverend

LamaSabachthani said:


> God damnit... the bloody week I leave Houston to go back to the UK...



Yeah, go back to the UK and then go see the League of Djentlemen tour. I'm jealous of you, dick!


----------



## jaco815

I think the screens are great. Just one more sign they're getting more awesome by the day.


----------



## Grank

I heard one track, ONE and had to get Animals as Leaders CD, just got done ordering it on Amazon... I've never heard such playing in a long time....


----------



## jaco815

Grank said:


> I heard one track, ONE and had to get Animals as Leaders CD, just got done ordering it on Amazon... I've never heard such playing in a long time....


 

I found out about them through Amazon. They were one of the "Customers who bought this also bought this". I like to do this thing where I start with a band on Amazon that I like, and click through customers' other purchases until I find something I like. I think for AAL I had started at maybe Born of Osiris. It's a good game; I recommend it. It might introduce ou to the best band of the last 5 years.


----------



## S-O

haha, glad you got to meet Navene, I was told he seldom sticks around.


----------



## Lives Once Abstract

I still think the album "animals as leaders" is better all around, abasi is insane, i heard part of wave of babies from him a while back when he did a little bit of playing for emgs new pick ups that sounded amazing, both clean and heavily distorted and what was interesting is that they were white. It was pretty good though. Our band actually has covered two of his songs at gigs and we also put words to them, i bought an eight string just to play his stuff, and then i introduced them to my rythem guitarist, he bought an eight and then we decided to cover "CAFO", and "On Impulse" off of "Animals As Leaders"



Isan said:


> LOL underoath said "GIVE IT UP FOR ANIMALS AS LEADERS, they make us all look like infants"



when was this?

sorry for double post


----------



## josh pelican

Just a heads up. You can edit your posts so you don't have to double post.

EDIT: There ya' go.


----------



## ROAR

Just got my CD in the mail today.
Can't wait to see them next month,
anyone else doing a lesson when you see them?
I'm debating doing it.


----------



## The McThief

Saw them Saturday in Dallas, it was freaking INTENSE! It sounded EXACTLY like the album. It was the cleanest live performance I've ever seen.


----------



## ATOMICxTomato

The McThief said:


> Saw them Saturday in Dallas, it was freaking INTENSE! It sounded EXACTLY like the album. It was the cleanest live performance I've ever seen.



I regret not going to this show...then again i didnt have money or a ride. Well,maybe next time.


----------



## heir of godwulf

I just found out about them today. I know I'm a little late finding out about them. But better late than never. They are amazing.


----------



## ddtonfire

heir of godwulf said:


> I just found out about them today. I know I'm a little late finding out about them. But better late than never. They are amazing.



Welcome to the music of the future!


----------



## jarebear

"it'll be out probably at the end of the year"
what year are we talking about?


----------



## dantel666

saw them tonight. greatest thing ive seen in awhile. next time they come through i think i might get a lesson.


----------



## willow

Gota love AAL! I was so blown away by their first release when I first heard it.

Is there any news on the new album? Last time I heard they were recording but that was a while ago... I guess they're busy touring.

Still though, can't wait for it


----------



## Kairos

I know they're trying to create a fanbase and whatnot; but it just makes me sad that in order to do that they have to open for bands like Asking Alexandria. No band as good as them should have to do that


----------



## Steve08

Totally agreed, I suppose it's admirable that they are actively trying to get their music out to as many ears as possible, but they _have_ to know that a bunch of these bands just flat out suck


----------



## drmosh

Holy shit they are going to tour Europe later this year with BTBAM! awesome news


----------



## Skyblue

No chance they'll pop to Israel or something, right? D:


----------



## Winspear

drmosh said:


> Holy shit they are going to tour Europe later this year with BTBAM! awesome news




Source? I can't find anything.


----------



## drmosh

EtherealEntity said:


> Source? I can't find anything.



My only source at the moment is this, taken from the website of a local venue
backstage.eu - LIVE - Live

see 4th of september.

just found this too: http://www.eventim.de/tickets.html?...zzy=yes&suchbegriff=between+the+buried+and+me

no info on UK ticketmaster yet though :/


----------



## sessionswan

Going tonight in Philly for my second live taste. Certainly an odd bill though...


----------



## OzoneJunkie

saw them this past thursday in nyc... short set but man they killed it... good stuff...


----------



## technomancer

^ Yup saw them here Wednesday night... so am I the only one that noticed how much better the burl 8 sounded than the 2228 

Also, when the hell is a new cd coming out... I would LOVE to hear some new material


----------



## OzoneJunkie

yeah the LACS sounded great ... Lundgrens


----------



## Chris C

Saw them 2 days ago in New York. Great show, Tosin is a nice guy. Skylit Drive? eh...


----------



## Chris C

My own recording from the show. By accident, I didnt film the show horizontally, damnit. 

Enjoi!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q498Up1_2Rk&hd=1


----------



## Kairos

Sweet vid, Chris. It was good quality 

That synth line at the beginning was great too. Added a nice new dimension of harmony to the mix.


----------



## asher

Posting to say I'm really sad I couldn't get anyone to go with me to see the DC show tomorrow (also I have a ton of work) but I _really_ don't fancy a 2-hour each way + rush hour traffic by myself to skip the other bands.  ah well maybe next time.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

technomancer said:


> ^ Yup saw them here Wednesday night... so am I the only one that noticed how much better the burl 8 sounded than the 2228
> 
> Also, when the hell is a new cd coming out... I would LOVE to hear some new material


 
yes, yes i did 

and when i got to meet him a while back, he mentioned that theyre going off tour for a while and hitting the studio to record. also asked him about the jazz fusion side project thing, that should be out around March or April.


----------



## technomancer

glassmoon0fo said:


> yes, yes i did
> 
> and when i got to meet him a while back, he mentioned that theyre going off tour for a while and hitting the studio to record. also asked him about the jazz fusion side project thing, that should be out around March or April.



Awesome, thanks for the info


----------



## Breadmonkey

glassmoon0fo said:


> yes, yes i did
> 
> and when i got to meet him a while back, he mentioned that theyre going off tour for a while and hitting the studio to record. also asked him about the jazz fusion side project thing, that should be out around March or April.




Have been waiting for so long for any hint of an idea of when they'd be recording next. Thanks for that!


----------



## Eptaceros

http://niagaramusicscene.com/view_news.php?id=95

typos galore, but cool interview, nonetheless.


----------



## ROAR

Seeing them, and them only, this Thursday in Knoxville.
Tried to e-mail about a lesson but go no response.
Fucking stoked anyways.


----------



## Kavnar

When the actual fuck are we hearing new material from these guys?


----------



## Kavnar

EDIT double post


----------



## glassmoon0fo

ROAR said:


> Seeing them, and them only, this Thursday in Knoxville.
> Tried to e-mail about a lesson but go no response.
> Fucking stoked anyways.


 
yeah i never got a response for a lesson either. i set up my guitar and changed strings and tweaked patches on my pod and everything, just in case haha. 

next time, GADGET!....uh i mean TOSIN!


----------



## GATA4

Eptaceros said:


> Niagara Music Scene - News, Shows, Message Board, Photos and More.
> 
> typos galore, but cool interview, nonetheless.


 
I fucking love how he says "we wanna go beyond the bass guitar" hahaha....that's just such a badass statement.


----------



## Winspear

Awesome interview  And that track he suggested was cool. I'm so excited for this album


----------



## Petal

lol, this guy could not type. I wish i could see them headlining a concert for once, rather than see them support bands who they're better than.


----------



## LadyKiller

Kavnar said:


> When the actual fuck are we hearing new material from these guys?


+1000000000


----------



## technomancer

From the interview linked above that you guys were too busy to read



Tosin Abasi said:


> We plan on going into the studio after this tour. I have a lot of ideas for songs in my head and it's just a matter of organizing them and recording them. I think we'll complete the album by spring.


----------



## HumanFuseBen

Going to see AaL for the first time tonight!!!! yaaaaaaaaaaaaaarl!!!


----------



## Duelbart

I'm so hyped both for new AAL and Tosin's side jazz project after that interview 


> I fucking love how he says "we wanna go beyond the bass guitar" hahaha....that's just such a badass statement.


Exactly what i thought too.

Btw, anyone knows how old is Tosin?


----------



## Steve08

Duelbart said:


> Btw, anyone knows how old is Tosin?


28.

(his birthday is listed on Facebook, don't judge me )


----------



## Duelbart

Np, thanks  I didn't think to check there, haha.


----------



## ROAR

Yea saw them tonight in Knoxville...
MY GOD. Tosin, Javier, and Navene are phenomenal.
It was fucking perfect, every note. Every tone.
I am blown away.
And I tried to stick around to talk to them...
but A Skylit Drive decided to start playing.
So I killed myself. 

Anyways, they are godly.


----------



## willow

Kavnar said:


> When the actual fuck are we hearing new material from these guys?



Pretty much!


----------



## Rob87

I saw AAL this past weekend in Atl. My buddy and I were standing in the willcall line waiting to get our tickets when Tosin just walks out of a random door and starts talking to the people in line behind us. I've never in my life been starstruck except for that moment. I was speechless, so I just stuck my hand out and he shook it. My buddy then told him that we were only there to specifically see AAL then he went somewhere.

We had to sit through that Skylit Drive band before they went on though . That was pretty awkward. I was able to record AAL's entire set though. Tosin only said one thing the whole time, and it was right before the last song(CAFO). He mentioned how he used to go to school in Atl. We left right after their set.

I was surprised at how many scene kids appeared to be there specifically for AAL. There were quite a few up front with us nodding along.


----------



## ROAR

^I'm surprised you had to sit through A Skylit Drive.
They played first when I saw them just a few days ago.


----------



## MetalJordan

I saw them this summer at Summer Slaughter and they blew me away! They were completely flawless and the sound levels were perfect.


----------



## technomancer

ROAR said:


> ^I'm surprised you had to sit through A Skylit Drive.
> They played first when I saw them just a few days ago.



Nah Skylit Drive went first here too when I saw them on 2/16


----------



## toiletstand

T.R.A.M

three guesses as to what the initials stand for.

T.R.A.M. Sign With Sumerian Records : Theprp.com


----------



## Winspear

Random  Very awesome 
So I'm guessing this will be a totally different style project? I'm also guessing they have a good deal of recording done already, then? 
I can't decide if I'm excited enough for this record to not be annoyed that it's probably delaying AAL 2  I think I am


----------



## Customisbetter

tltstand said:


> T.R.A.M
> 
> three guesses as to what the initials stand for.
> 
> T.R.A.M. Sign With Sumerian Records : Theprp.com



*squeals like a little school girl*


----------



## Duelbart

Premature earjaculation *q*


----------



## Nimgoble

tltstand said:


> T.R.A.M
> 
> three guesses as to what the initials stand for.
> 
> T.R.A.M. Sign With Sumerian Records : Theprp.com



I wonder what this means for Animals As Leaders...


----------



## Customisbetter

Nimgoble said:


> I wonder what this means for Animals As Leaders...



nothing? Releasing a 30 minutes long EP on request is hardly the death of a major touring band.


----------



## splinter8451

I'm pretty sure this is the EP Tosin talked about in that Toontrack interview a while back. 

Which means that it is already done, Sumerian is signing them to release it and all that.


----------



## Nimgoble

Customisbetter said:


> nothing? Releasing a 30 minutes long EP on request is hardly the death of a major touring band.



I didn't know if this entailed touring in support of said EP, if this was the evolution of Animals As Leaders, etc. There's a myriad of possibilities, unless Tosin has already clarified...?


----------



## gunshow86de

I don't know, but T.R.A.M. and Animals as Leaders are both playing SXSW this year. I really which I would have saved up the vacation days so I could go.


----------



## Philligan

I can't find this, hope it hasn't been posted before. Sadly, it's not about TRAM, but I found a really sick AAL set from NAMM. It's more or less the first video where we can actually hear Tosin with a 27" scale running through a decent rig (aka not buried in the mix or playing shitty amps for instructional videos). 

Not to mention the fact that he and Javier are both running their Axe-Fxs into a Mackie HD1531s.


----------



## technomancer

Nimgoble said:


> I didn't know if this entailed touring in support of said EP, if this was the evolution of Animals As Leaders, etc. There's a myriad of possibilities, unless Tosin has already clarified...?



Tosin already stated in another interview in this thread that it's just another project. AAL is going into the studio when the current tour is over to record a new AAL disc.


----------



## Kairos

That groove at the and of Wave of Babies is unreal! Especially in that video


----------



## Winspear

That's right guys. Animals as Leaders are leaving the U.S Supporting BTBAM. 

Animals as Leaders to tour Europe in September | got-djent.com

Roll on September 20/21! Two Underworld gigs in a row to finish the tour. I'll be at both!
_
EDIT: Their Myspace also states Royal Albert Hall on the 29th of April?? I think that's a mistake as it links to Tim Minchin.
Confirmed - it'll be an error from here Buy Tim Minchin tickets @ Royal Albert Hall London, GB - Thursday 28 April 2011 - Contactmusic.com_


----------



## Winspear

For you U.K guys - tickets on sale Friday
Tickets for Between The Buried & Me - Seetickets.com

I'm struggling to comprehend how amazing 2011 is for releases and gigs.


----------



## 13point9

I think my course are going to be having a massive trip to this gig hahaha


----------



## Winspear

13point9 said:


> I think my course are going to be having a massive trip to this gig hahaha



Yup, same here  It's on the first days back at uni too, haha. 
So who in the U.K is going to be travelling a very long way for this?


----------



## Seventary

No date in Norway.


----------



## KoenDercksen

Fucking Amsterdam, that's the other fucking end of Holland. Goddamnit... I have to see these guys


----------



## Skyblue

FUCK. I need to start praying. I'll probably be in the army by that time, I'll pray to god I'll be free. 
fuckfuckfuck. I'm so hoping I won't miss this T_T


----------



## SD83

Cologne? I might be there...


----------



## maxwelloo

Hmph... a "European tour" with only dates in Mainland Europe, how typical... They NEVER include Scandinavia, NEVER! ...and Israel, wtf!?


----------



## pineappleman

Dat lineup


----------



## loktide

Cologne, Sept 17


----------



## Spence

Im having to travel down from scotland to see these guys


----------



## petereanima

Vienna sept 12th. 

GODFUCKINGDAMNIT...its in the Chelsea...thats going to be tight..


----------



## Winspear

Spence said:


> Im having to travel down from scotland to see these guys



I like how it's _having_, instead of _going_


----------



## Skyblue

maxwelloo said:


> Hmph... a "European tour" with only dates in Mainland Europe, how typical... They NEVER include Scandinavia, NEVER! ...and Israel, wtf!?


What's wrong with them coming to Israel? can't we have some AAL awesomeness too?


----------



## drmosh

Skyblue said:


> What's wrong with them coming to Israel? can't we have some AAL awesomeness too?



hassle your local promoters


----------



## Mwoit

Fuck, I love BTBAM (more so than AAL, but that doesn't mean I don't love AAL) but in London? That sure is a pain in the arse. 

Might buy a ticket and hold onto it and see how I feel later.


----------



## UnderTheSign

Never listened to BTBAM but no way I'm gonna skip on seeing Tosin perform live.


----------



## Gitte

september 14th


----------



## LadyKiller

I will be in Cologne


----------



## Skyblue

drmosh said:


> hassle your local promoters


They are coming to Israel, I was just responding to maxwelloo~ 
seriously hope I could be there. probably won't even be that expensive~


----------



## Pascal-Darrell

oh boy  I will be in antwerp or cologne for sure ! gonna be so great !


----------



## Kyo

EtherealEntity said:


> That's right guys. Animals as Leaders are leaving the U.S Supporting BTBAM.
> 
> Animals as Leaders to tour Europe in September | got-djent.com


The Munich show is tempting.


----------



## Ralyks

Confirmed on their Facebook today. And they are taking Dead Letter Circus, Intronaut, Last Chance to Reason, and "a very special guest TBA" with them.

Animals, Intronaut, and Last Chance were enough to help me finish


----------



## Bradd

dude, dead letter circus are freakin awesome! one of thbest aussie bands out there at the moment, also they just signed to sumerian records the lucky bastards!  fuck i would love to see this tour tho.


----------



## Ralyks

Haven't heard Dead Letter Circus yet, going to check them out right now.

EDIT: REALLY liking what I'm hearing so far!


----------



## Bradd

their self titled ep would be worth getting, also their debut album "this is the warning" is pretty boss too. 

they use axe fx's also. as i saw when they played in cairns once. i was tempted to just run on stage and steal them. i said to one of my mates " dude! they have those awesome preamps that bulb n shit use!" OMG OMG OMG" lol


----------



## Nonservium

AAL and Intronaut? Sheeeeeeeeeeit. Count me in. Hopefully they'll come through DFW again.


----------



## SenorDingDong

<3


----------



## jymellis

they better come to cinci ohio again!


----------



## Blake1970

I'm really digging Dead Letter Circus. This would be a great show indeed!


----------



## S-O

jymellis said:


> they better come to cinci ohio again!



This. I need it.


----------



## gunshow86de

Nonservium said:


> AAL and Intronaut? Sheeeeeeeeeeit. Count me in. Hopefully they'll come through DFW again.






Two of my favorites touring together.


----------



## ShadyDavey

EtherealEntity said:


> Yup, same here  It's on the first days back at uni too, haha.
> So who in the U.K is going to be travelling a very long way for this?



I would...but whilst I have time, I have no money.

We'll see.


----------



## ShadyDavey

Philligan said:


> I can't find this, hope it hasn't been posted before. Sadly, it's not about TRAM, but I found a really sick AAL set from NAMM. It's more or less the first video where we can actually hear Tosin with a 27" scale running through a decent rig (aka not buried in the mix or playing shitty amps for instructional videos).
> 
> Not to mention the fact that he and Javier are both running their Axe-Fxs into a Mackie HD1531s.




I'm certainly late in checking this clip out but I have to say that a) it's awesome and b) it's put a much-needed smile on my face after a shitty few days.


----------



## Blasphemer

The fact that I'll get to see AAL and Intronaut is amazing...

Also, I know all the dudes in LCTR, so hopefully my band can ride their coat tails a little bit...


----------



## brutalwizard

LAST CHANCE TO REASON!!!!!!!!!! hopefully this show comes to



seeing as we dont get summer slaughter, all stars, and probably not slaughter survivors


----------



## PDXgreens

Tosin is going to be taking this band on the road as soon as we find a suitable bassist! Unfortunately because Periphery is my priority i will only be part of the writing process, and i will not be able to play in the live band, but its kind of exciting to see these songs come to life from a viewer's perspective. But if you are interested in being in a full time touring band, think you can handle the tunes, and are in or around the DC/MD/VA area, please let us know!

Anyways enough talk, you can hear the music on myspace here:
MySpace.com - Animals As Leaders (SONGS UPLOADED!!) - Washington, Washington DC - Experimental / Progressive / Metal - www.myspace.com/animalsasleaders

Enjoy![/QUOTE]

Can I be a guitarist?  I live across the country but I'd drop everything in a heartbeat to play with Tosin. I even told him that at a Portland show a while back haha


----------



## brutalwizard

[/QUOTE]

Can I be a guitarist?  I live across the country but I'd drop everything in a heartbeat to play with Tosin. I even told him that at a Portland show a while back haha[/QUOTE]


WTF are you quoting, misha 1-2 years ago??

cause i am pretty sure he is very well happy without a bass, and with Javier as his right hand man.


----------



## Ralyks

I'm actually curious to hear them with a live bassist.


----------



## ra1der2

Not sure if this has been advertised here yet


----------



## pineappleman

AAL... HEADLINING tour?! Awh fuck yes. About time, only 2 years after the album release.  And I know Last Chance to Reason is good.


----------



## Cabinet

Dude Munich is only like 2 hours from here FUCK YEAH


----------



## Ralyks

Saw these last night on Intronauts facebook, and this is via Metalsucks. Apparently more are to come: 

July 7 &#8211; San Diego, CA @ Soma
July 8 &#8211; Anaheim, CA @ Chain Reaction
July 10 &#8211; Hollywood, CA @ Key Club
July 11 &#8211; Scottsdale, AZ @ Martini Ranch
July 13 &#8211; Colorado Springs, CO @ Black Sheep
July 14 &#8211; Wichita, KS @ The Oz
July 15 &#8211; Des Moines, IA @ Vaudeville Mews
July 16 &#8211; Joliet, IL @ Mojoes
July 17 &#8211; Grand Rapids, MI @ The Intersection
July 18 &#8211; Buffalo, NY @ Mohawk Place
July 19 &#8211; Long Guyland, NY @ Crazy Donkey
July 20 &#8211; Albany, NY @ Northern Lights

Without question, I will be at the Albany show.

EDIT: Just noticed the Long Guyland


----------



## adrock

fuuuuck, no texas dates yet


----------



## OzoneJunkie

no nyc shows?? hope that's not true... can't be


----------



## Isan

they'd be insane to have no texas dates


----------



## LetsMosey

Badass, I will be at the AZ show for sure while visiting some fam this summer... can't wait for tix to go on sale! Thanks for sharing the dates.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Come on, let there be a South Florida date!


----------



## ZXIIIT

Who's going ?
San Diego on July 7th 

I was at Josh Barnett's Japan Benefit show in Hollywood yesterday. It was bad ass ! AAL + Cattle Decapitation made my night , Abysmal Dawn and All Shall Perish (and the openers) were awesome too and played some sick songs, awesome event for an awesome cause was awesome !


----------



## technomancer

The AAL headlining tour has more dates now:

Jun 03 - Rockin Roots - Bakersfield, CA
Jul 07 - Soma - San Diego, CA
Jul 08 - Chain Reaction - Anaheim, CA
Jul 10 - Key Club	West - Hollywood, CA
Jul 11 - Martini Ranch - Scottsdale, AZ
Jul 13 - Black Sheep - Colorado Springs, CO
Jul 14 - The Oz - Wichita, KS	
Jul 15 - Vauderville Mews - Des Moines, IA
Jul 16 - Mojoes - Joliet, IL
Jul 17 - The Intersection - Grand Rapids, MI	
Jul 18 - Mohawks Place - Buffalo, NY
Jul 19 - Crazy Donkey - New York, NY
Jul 20 - Northern Lights - Albany, NY
Jul 21 - Chameleon - Lancaster, PA
Jul 22 - Ottobar - Baltimore, MD
Jul 23 - Diesel - Pittsburgh, PA
Jul 24 - Madhatter - Covington, KY
Jul 26 - Greene St - Greensboro, NC
Jul 27 - The Masquerade - Atlanta, GA
Jul 28 - The Oasis - Charleston, SC
Jul 29 - The Backbooth - Orlando, FL
Jul 31 - Hi-Tone - Memphis, TN
Aug 01 - Fubar - St Louis, MO
Aug 03 - Conservatory - Oklahoma City, OK
Aug 30 - The Alabama Music Box - Mobile, AL
Sep 02 - Maroquinerie - Paris, France
Sep 03 - Dynamo Werk 21 - Zürich, Switzerland
Sep 04 - Backstage Halle - Munich, Germany
Sep 06 - Jailbreak Club - Rome, Italy
Sep 07 - Roma - Pinarella Di Cervia, Italy
Sep 09 - Unirock Festival - Istanbul, Turkey
Sep 10 - Barby - Tel Aviv, Israel
Sep 11 - Randal Club - Bratislava I, Slovakia
Sep 12 - Chelsea - Vienna, Austria
Sep 13 - Rock Cafe - Prague, Czech Republic
Sep 14 - Magnet - Berlin, Germany
Sep 15 - Logo - Hamburg, Germany
Sep 16 - Melkweg - Amsterdam, Netherlands
Sep 17 - Underground - Cologne, Germany
Sep 18 - Trix - Antwerp, Belgium
Sep 20 - Underworld - London, United Kingdom
Sep 21 - Underworld - London, United Kingdom


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

There's never anything in South Florida!


EDIT-Wait! 
There's an open day after the Orlando show!
Maybe there's hope?


----------



## drmosh

technomancer said:


> The AAL headlining tour has more dates now:




Couple them dates aren't headlining but with BTBAM. no problem with that though


----------



## JP Universe

No Australia? (slits writs)


----------



## JP Universe

wrists*


----------



## adrock

so fucking pissed...


----------



## technomancer

drmosh said:


> Couple them dates aren't headlining but with BTBAM. no problem with that though



I just pulled them off the AAL facebook where it shows the headlining lineup and the date list so I assumed they were all headlining 

Animals As Leaders - Tour Dates | Facebook


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

dragonblade629 said:


> There's never anything in South Florida!
> 
> 
> EDIT-Wait!
> There's an open day after the Orlando show!
> Maybe there's hope?



Nevermind, they scheduled a show on the 30th in Mobile.


----------



## asher

No NorCal shows? wtf! That's a huge disappointment given they're playing 3/4 in SoCal


----------



## brutalwizard

never even occured to me the intro could be tapped idk why 

i KNOW what i am doing this week


----------



## Kairos

^ I think she's still using a pick. She's just sweeping the arpeggio and tapping the high notes.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

^^^she just joined the forum here

so that makes what....


2 chicks?


----------



## Ninetyfour

Anybody seeing them on the UK tour starting September with Between The Buried and Me? It's gonna be awesome.


----------



## Winspear

Yup, Camden on the Wednesay date


----------



## vampiregenocide

Mindcrime1204 said:


> ^^^she just joined the forum here
> 
> so that makes what....
> 
> 
> 2 chicks?


 

She joined?!


----------



## polarizationguitars

Hi Guys!!! We are going to be the Local Opening band for the Animals as Leaders gig at the Key Club in West Hollywood. We super excited and honored!!! Please contact us for tickets if u are in the Los Angeles area!! Thank You so much!!!

Polarization | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos

polarization | Facebook


----------



## Subz

dragonblade629 said:


> Nevermind, they scheduled a show on the 30th in Mobile.



I feel your pain.....


----------



## ROAR

YES New tour dates and they're coming to Nashville.
Fuck yea. Even though it's the shittiest venue here.


----------



## MerlinTKD

Sweet, they'll be in GSO July 26 - so there!


----------



## carrottopso

Updated list!!
Sorry, too lazy to remove the Tickets and RSVP button text!

Oakland show for the bay area! Awesome!

Jun 03	Rockin Roots	Bakersfield, CA	Tickets RSVP
Jul 07	Soma	San Diego, CA	Tickets RSVP
Jul 08	Chain Reaction	Anaheim, CA	Tickets RSVP
Jul 09	Oakland Metro	Oakland, CA RSVP
Jul 10	Key Club	West Hollywood, CA	Tickets RSVP
Jul 11	Martini Ranch	Scottsdale, AZ RSVP
Jul 13	Black Sheep	Colorado Springs, CO RSVP
Jul 14	The Oz	Wichita, KS RSVP
Jul 15	Vauderville Mews	Des Moines, IA RSVP
Jul 16	Mojoes	Joliet, IL	Tickets RSVP
Jul 17	The Intersection	Grand Rapids, MI RSVP
Jul 18	Mohawks Place	Buffalo, NY RSVP
Jul 19	Crazy Donkey	New York, NY RSVP
Jul 20	Northern Lights	Albany, NY	Tickets RSVP
Jul 21	Chameleon	Lancaster, PA RSVP
Jul 22	Ottobar	Baltimore, MD RSVP
Jul 23	Diesel	Pittsburgh, PA	Tickets RSVP
Jul 24	Madhatter	Covington, KY RSVP
Jul 25	The Muse	Nashville, TN RSVP
Jul 26	Greene St	Greensboro, NC RSVP
Jul 27	The Masquerade	Atlanta, GA	Tickets RSVP
Jul 28	The Oasis	Charleston, SC RSVP
Jul 29	The Backbooth	Orlando, FL RSVP
Jul 30	The Alabama Music Box	Mobile, AL RSVP
Jul 31	Hi-Tone	Memphis, TN	Tickets RSVP
Aug 01	Fubar	St Louis, MO RSVP
Aug 02	Beaumont Club	Kansas City, MO RSVP
Aug 03	Conservatory	Oklahoma City, OK RSVP
Aug 04	Launch Pad	Albuquerque, NM RSVP
Aug 05	The Rock	Tucson, AZ RSVP
Aug 24	O2 Shepherd's Bush Empire	London, United Kingdom	Tickets RSVP
Aug 30	The Alabama Music Box	Mobile, AL RSVP
Sep 02	Maroquinerie	Paris, France RSVP
Sep 03	Dynamo Werk 21	Zürich, Switzerland RSVP
Sep 04	Backstage Halle	Munich, Germany RSVP
Sep 06	Jailbreak Club	Rome, Italy RSVP
Sep 07	Roma	Pinarella Di Cervia, Italy RSVP
Sep 09	Unirock Festival	Istanbul, Turkey	Tickets RSVP
Sep 10	Barby	Tel Aviv, Israel RSVP
Sep 11	Randal Club	Bratislava I, Slovakia RSVP
Sep 12	Chelsea	Vienna, Austria	Tickets RSVP
Sep 13	Rock Cafe	Prague, Czech Republic RSVP
Sep 14	Magnet	Berlin, Germany RSVP
Sep 15	Logo	Hamburg, Germany RSVP
Sep 16	Melkweg	Amsterdam, Netherlands RSVP
Sep 17	Underground	Cologne, Germany RSVP
Sep 18	Trix	Antwerp, Belgium RSVP
Sep 20	Underworld	London, United Kingdom	Tickets RSVP
Sep 21	Underworld	London, United Kingdom	Tickets RSVP
Sep 22	MOHO	Manchester, United Kingdom RSVP
Sep 23	King Tuts	Glasgow, United Kingdom	Tickets RSVP
Sep 24	Cockpit	Leeds, United Kingdom RSVP
Sep 25	Academy 3	Birmingham, United Kingdom	Tickets RSVP
Sep 26	Academy 2	Bristol, United Kingdom	Tickets RSVP
Sep 27	Clwb Ifor Bach	Cardiff, United Kingdom	Tickets RSVP
Sep 28	Nosturia	Helsinki, Finland RSVP
Sep 29	Kosmanavt	Saint Petersburg, Russian Federation RSVP
Sep 30	Plan B	Moscow, Russian Federation RSVP


----------



## Isan

well fuck this tour


----------



## asher

_Awesome._


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Washington!!!!! Come to Washington!!!!!


----------



## Ralyks

Well, they're certainly going balls out with this tour. Good for them!


----------



## OzoneJunkie

no new york city dates. fail. sad panda.


----------



## mayx

yupidu, vienna


----------



## glassmoon0fo

no new york OR texas dates? guess they figured those two places have had enough for a while...


----------



## Ralyks

Think they're counting Long Guyland as the NY date. Weird, figured they would have booked Bowery Ballroom or Irving Plaza or something.


----------



## toiletstand

found out i missed this last year: Periphery, Animals as Leaders Concert at Zen-Meister (El Paso, TX, Ciudad Juárez) on 4 Feb 2010


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Prolly ain't tourin' Texas because it takes too fucking long to drive thru 






Damnit though


----------



## Alone Dragon

haaaa, moscow finally!


----------



## Rook

Here's a random question: how old is Tosin Abasi? 

I can't place the guy, I don't know why I've decided I care but I'm beyond curious now.


----------



## Amerikhastan

According to his Facebook, 28. January 7th, 1983.


----------



## Ralyks

Fun111 said:


> Here's a random question: how old is Tosin Abasi?
> 
> I can't place the guy, I don't know why I've decided I care but I'm beyond curious now.



I actually have that thought with a ton of the newer Metal cats, what they're age are. Basically to assure myself that theres still hope


----------



## JP Universe

Fun111 said:


> Here's a random question: how old is Tosin Abasi?
> 
> I can't place the guy, I don't know why I've decided I care but I'm beyond curious now.



Thought of this question many times.... too scared to ask it!


----------



## Winspear

Ralyks said:


> I actually have that thought with a ton of the newer Metal cats, what they're age are. Basically to assure myself that theres still hope



This  I think Tosin is 29.


----------



## Menigguh

facebook says 28


----------



## OzoneJunkie

Ralyks said:


> Think they're counting Long Guyland as the NY date. Weird, figured they would have booked Bowery Ballroom or Irving Plaza or something.



yeah :/ considering taking the train out to that show at the Crazy Donkey... still... NYC would be ideal. Who knows when I'll have the chance to see Dead Letter Circus again. Loving their album... "The Long Hour"... on infinite repeat right now... wow.


----------



## Rook

28?

Phew, I still have time


----------



## Ralyks

Oh yeah, I have a question, this being the AAL megathread and all: Was 'Wave of Babies' recorded with the full band or is it from the sessions with Misha doing all the programming and such?


----------



## Rook

It's on an EP on iTunes USA, or was, you can't get it at all outside of the USA so I guessed it was an iTunes only thing.


----------



## Arterial

No Australia yet....


----------



## Ralyks

Fun111 said:


> It's on an EP on iTunes USA, or was, you can't get it at all outside of the USA so I guessed it was an iTunes only thing.



... No, I mean how was it recorded? I bought it off of iTunes as soon as it came out. I mean, did Javier and Navene record on the track, or was it just Tosin with Misha doing programming and such?


----------



## etcetera

Arterial said:


> No Australia yet....


This this this this, a thousand times. I'd would do almost anything for an aal show in aus!


----------



## GSingleton

Im gonna see them in Covington, Ky on July 24th. Can't wait.


----------



## Kairos

Ralyks said:


> ... No, I mean how was it recorded? I bought it off of iTunes as soon as it came out. I mean, did Javier and Navene record on the track, or was it just Tosin with Misha doing programming and such?



Just Tosin and Misha. It was a recorded right after the albums release IIRC.


----------



## Ralyks

Just watched the new interview on Blabbermouth, apparently they're going to play new material on the headlining tour


----------



## technomancer

Ralyks said:


> Just watched the new interview on Blabbermouth, apparently they're going to play new material on the headlining tour



Great... any mention of the release date for the new freaking album?


----------



## Ralyks

technomancer said:


> Great... any mention of the release date for the new freaking album?



Yep, they said that they're recording it now, shooting for late fall/winter release. And Navene is playing the role of producer.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

The Backstage Pass - Metal - Animals as Leaders Interview (2nd album & T.R.A.M.)

here's that vid for anyone interested. oh, and  at 6:55!


----------



## bulb

Ralyks said:


> Oh yeah, I have a question, this being the AAL megathread and all: Was 'Wave of Babies' recorded with the full band or is it from the sessions with Misha doing all the programming and such?



It technically wasnt even an Animals song, there was that Guitars that ate my brain or something compilation, and we got commissioned to write a song for that just as a collab, but that didnt end up making it on the compilation, so Tosin ended up using it with AAL which is good cuz otherwise i doubt it would have seen the light of day


----------



## Goatchrist

> The discussions wanders off to funny topics such as Javier & Tosin not making the cut when they auditioned for *Periphery* about 5 years ago, and how nerve racking the expectations for the second album has grown especially for Abasi.


 
I'm happy that this happened like this, but I wonder why?! Tosin is GOD!


----------



## bulb

Goatchrist said:


> I'm happy that this happened like this, but I wonder why?! Tosin is GOD!



It just goes to show how specific styles dont necessarily translate as well with different players. Its the reason Tosin wasnt the best guitarist for BOO either, just a different skill set. Tosin needs to be in a band where he is doing ENTIRELY his own thing, anything else is a waste of his talents, and the exact same is true for Javier. In Periphery he would have been trying to emulate something out of his comfort zone, rather than playing something which caters to his creativity and talents like he can do with AAL.


----------



## Loomer

Makes sense. 

You don't hire a shoemaker to build a house.


----------



## Goatchrist

Loomer said:


> Makes sense.
> 
> You don't hire a shoemaker to build a house.


 
Well I did....








No you guys are totally right and as I already said, I'm glad it came this way.

Are there any examples for the drummers production? Really looking forward to their new stuff.


----------



## Behaving_badly

going to the Greene st. show in Greensboro!!!
can't wait, it'll be my first real show any advice for me?


----------



## Guitarman700

Anyone coming to the Grand Rapids show?


----------



## adrock

so i guess me and a friend will be making the drive to the closest date to us, oklahoma city. that's a nice 6 hour drive, haha! it'll be worth it though, it's more than just a show for us 

any ss.org members gonna be at that show?


----------



## adrock

silly double post...


----------



## toiletstand

you gonna be taking a guitar to him?


----------



## adrock

tltstand said:


> you gonna be taking a guitar to him?



yes, but it won't be his


----------



## HaMMerHeD

I am going to see the tour in Los Angeles on the 10th, the day after I see Mayhem in San Bernadino.


----------



## Xiphos68

Behaving_badly said:


> going to the Greene st. show in Greensboro!!!
> can't wait, it'll be my first real show any advice for me?



Get to the front of the stage and watch out for the pits as usual. 

Awesome show when I went and saw AAL at Greene St. 

Got to play some of Tosins guitars after the show, awesome guy.


----------



## Daken1134

javier just posted this on facebook. pretty awesome piece


----------



## Blasphemer

Anyone else going to Buffalo?

I'm going to suck it up and make the 7 hour drive there for this.
YOU BEST BRING IT, TOSIN!


----------



## Skyblue

Small quick question- does anyone know if Tosin is self taught, or was he taught by a teacher? I'm referring to both music theory and technique. 

and I know asking him will be most accurate, but I figured someone here might know, and It'll probably be faster this one if so.


----------



## technomancer

Skyblue said:


> Small quick question- does anyone know if Tosin is self taught, or was he taught by a teacher? I'm referring to both music theory and technique.
> 
> and I know asking him will be most accurate, but I figured someone here might know, and It'll probably be faster this one if so.



IIRC he was self taught then went to college for music between Reflux and AAL... there's an interview linked in the thread somewhere that answers that


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Awesome. I love Javier's jazzy style, hope i hear some more of that on AAL 2!


----------



## davidengel

Guitarman700 said:


> Anyone coming to the Grand Rapids show?


 
This guy right here.


----------



## Lasik124

Thanks for sharing! I enjoyed it


----------



## The Reverend

I love the faces he makes. At times it appears that he's grimacing, evidently because this little piece is far below his unimaginably high standards. I definitely think he'll be able to contribute to AAL's next effort. I actually haven't seen much of his solo stuff, but this has made me a believer, for sure.


----------



## Behaving_badly

*jizz face*

really hope they get this stuff onto the next AAL


----------



## mountainjam

Just saw this on FB, honestly im not really feeling it


----------



## Zei

I really like it. His other upload is much better, though that's probably cause it's a full song haha


----------



## ZackP3750

With the amount of class Javier and Tosin each play with, I think its safe to call them the Dean Martin and Frank Sinatra of guitar. Its pieces like this that make me want to take serious jazz lessons.


----------



## in-pursuit

ZackP3750 said:


> Its pieces like this that make me want to take serious jazz lessons.



do it man, as long as you get a decent tutor you won't regret it. I can't help but prefer the other video he has floating around where he's playing the 8 string with the Q tuner. Unfortunately that video has some unwanted distortion and I think he overdoes it with the delay, but still a much nicer piece IMO.


----------



## Deadnightshade

I dig the way he finger picks very much his dynamics control is excellent


----------



## cfrank




----------



## etcetera

cfrank said:


>




Awesome, that was really nice.


----------



## OzoneJunkie

Hey, anyone know what snare is used on the AAL album? Doesn't sound like a Superior Drum sample - sounds short and snappy, and sounds like the wires are off (which I don't think SD has). Anyone know? In particular, on "Behaving Badly", although I think the same snare is used throughout a lot of the album.

Thanks - didn't want to start a separate thread.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

OzoneJunkie said:


> Hey, anyone know what snare is used on the AAL album? Doesn't sound like a Superior Drum sample - sounds short and snappy, and sounds like the wires are off (which I don't think SD has). Anyone know? In particular, on "Behaving Badly", although I think the same snare is used throughout a lot of the album.
> 
> Thanks - didn't want to start a separate thread.



You might mean the sidestick of the snare on that album. It is REALLY snappy.


----------



## OzoneJunkie

Kurkkuviipale said:


> You might mean the sidestick of the snare on that album. It is REALLY snappy.



Maybe... I confess I'm a drum noob. Anyway, with some para-eq and compression, and playing with the mics, I got a snappy sound.

Thanks.


----------



## Winspear

Just for the record, SD does have wires off. It's in the Tools options in the top right where you select brushes etc. If I remember correctly.


----------



## OzoneJunkie

EtherealEntity said:


> Just for the record, SD does have wires off. It's in the Tools options in the top right where you select brushes etc. If I remember correctly.



aha! thank you!


----------



## Cynic

cfrank said:


>




Why does this remind me of a more mature Dance Gavin Dance doing an acoustic arrangement of one of their songs ?


----------



## RubenBernges

While I'm pretty sure I won't be disappointed by the new album, I do hope they put their focus on clean / experimental stuff rather than straight out metal and Javier's participation in songwriting will probably help with that. It's very possible that I'm in the minority with that opinion though and most of their fans actually want AAL to become heavier


----------



## technomancer

RubenBernges said:


> While I'm pretty sure I won't be disappointed by the new album, I do hope they put their focus on clean / experimental stuff rather than straight out metal and Javier's participation in songwriting will probably help with that. It's very possible that I'm in the minority with that opinion though and most of their fans actually want AAL to become heavier



I'm with you, much more interested in the jazzy elements, though it's the interplay of the two that makes AAL so interesting


----------



## Sikthness

^ I would have to agree. Although I do enjoy the heavy sections of AAL, they really don't blow me away the same way some of the clean/jazzy/tapping part do. I do however hope they keep a good amount of heavy stuff, because I really like how they mix the heavy with the clean sections. But after hearing some of Javier's playing and knowing what Tosin can do, I know there is going to be some seriously cool Jazzy type parts throughout


----------



## AndreasD

technomancer said:


> The AAL headlining tour has more dates now:
> 
> Sep 06 - Jailbreak Club - Rome, Italy
> Sep 07 - Roma - Pinarella Di Cervia, Italy
> Sep 09 - Unirock Festival - Istanbul, Turkey
> Sep 10 - Barby - Tel Aviv, Israel


----------



## The Reverend

technomancer said:


> I'm with you, much more interested in the jazzy elements, though it's the interplay of the two that makes AAL so interesting



I agree. At first I had trouble getting into the jazz side of things, as unlike quite a few people here I'm not a fan of it, but I actually don't feel like AAL would be shit without the clean, jazzy breaks. I love the interplay, more so even then I love Tosin's guitar playing skill.


----------



## Blasphemer

Before the AAl/Intronaut/LCTR show in Buffalo. I'm so excited. A lesson with my favorite guitarist...


----------



## Arterial

I am always jealous of Americans, music/guitar wise.

It'll be at least 6+ months or even a year after before us Australians will be seeing AAL.

My guess.


----------



## kamello

Arterial said:


> I am always jealous of Americans, music/guitar wise.
> 
> It'll be at least 6+ months or even a year after before us Australians will be seeing AAL.
> 
> My guess.


 

atleast you have the hope to see them 

i don't think they would ever come to South America, at least in a few years....or a decade


----------



## OlisDead

I'm gonna see AAL with Between The Buried And Me in september. What an epic show it will be. Maybe I'll ask to have a lesson with Tosin after the show.


----------



## Arterial

OlisDead said:


> I'm gonna see AAL with Between The Buried And Me in september. What an epic show it will be. Maybe I'll ask to have a lesson with Tosin after the show.


Even more jealous. =[


----------



## Xiphos68

OlisDead said:


> I'm gonna see AAL with Between The Buried And Me in september. What an epic show it will be. Maybe I'll ask to have a lesson with Tosin after the show.



He only does lessons before the show as far as I know.

So try contacting him.


----------



## OlisDead

Xiphos68 said:


> He only does lessons before the show as far as I know.
> 
> So try contacting him.



Yep that's what I'm gonna do


----------



## simulclass83

Jealous...


----------



## Winspear

OlisDead said:


> I'm gonna see AAL with Between The Buried And Me in september. What an epic show it will be. Maybe I'll ask to have a lesson with Tosin after the show.



Should be a great show  My friend got a lesson I think. Going to catch the headlining show at Reading too


----------



## BreakingTheFourthWall

I hope to see AAL here in Scotland one fine day.


----------



## Mwoit

^They're playing in King Tuts Glasgow on 23rd September, as support to BTBAM.


----------



## Ninetyfour

Mwoit said:


> ^They're playing in King Tuts Glasgow on 23rd September, as support to BTBAM.



My tickets just literally arrived for Manchester on the 22nd


----------



## brutalwizard

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...-megathread-us-headlining-tour-announced.html probably belongs here......


and i have seen AAL 3 times, and tosin 5. 

once in his old band reflux and once in BOO


----------



## mountainjam

Just got my tickets for the july 26 show and my spot in his pre show group lesson


----------



## Subz

It would be great to get some modern metal bands down here in south Florida. One can only hope........


----------



## Murdstone

I'm going to try to get to the Lancaster show on July 21. Hopefully it'll work out.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Subz said:


> It would be great to get some modern metal bands down here in south Florida. One can only hope........





It's annoying how we're ignored just because we're out of the way(at least that's what I've been told). It's really hard for people on the Gold Coast to get to Tampa or Orlando, even though people seem to think that.


----------



## willow

Finally they;re coming to the UK. Got tickets to AAL with between the buried and me, as well as supporting Deftones. Excited.


----------



## mountainjam

Aal with btbam? It seems like btbam's best tours are always overseas


----------



## Blasphemer

dragonblade629 said:


> It's annoying how we're ignored just because we're out of the way(at least that's what I've been told). It's really hard for people on the Gold Coast to get to Tampa or Orlando, even though people seem to think that.



Try living in Maine. Shows NEVER, EVER come up here. It's obnoxious. Hence why were driving 11 hours to NY


----------



## Murdstone

Mail time.
Now in the third dimension.


----------



## etcetera

Yeah it looks dope! 

Has anyone else been asked to pay extra for shipping, after preordering the vinyl? I just got an email from prosthetic saying that they it's going to cost them an extra $27 in shipping to Australia and if I can paypal them an extra $20 for it... I guess I'll do it as soon as I have the cash, but I'm not really sure what to think of it really. The email was polite enough, but this isn't the first time I've had issue with prosthetic shipping stuff - the last time I eventually never got my order at all, or a refund.


----------



## TheBotquax

Seeing them on the 19th, SSSOOOOO EXCIITEEDD


----------



## OzoneJunkie

TheBotquax said:


> Seeing them on the 19th, SSSOOOOO EXCIITEEDD




Heya - you know how far the club is from LIRR? I hear it's not walking distance, so I'm guessing I'll have to call a cab.

I'm likely going to the show, but coming from nyc.

PS: feel free to PM me, I suppose that would be the more etiquettable thing to do... but whatever


----------



## Ralyks

Seeing them on the 20th. Had a spot reserved for the group lesson, but had to give it up due to time conflicts with the group I'm going to the show with


----------



## Souls Inferno

dragonblade629 said:


> It's annoying how we're ignored just because we're out of the way(at least that's what I've been told). It's really hard for people on the Gold Coast to get to Tampa or Orlando, even though people seem to think that.



FUUUUUUUUuuuuuuuuu

I'm jealous of my friend in SoCal, I've been hoping AAL would come to Orlando at least.


----------



## Jay Jay

Hey guys, for anyone that's gonna be going to the Animals as Leaders show in Baltimore at the Ottobar, if you could, please hit up me, Drewsif, or any of our band members on facebook! We would really appreciate it! Plus! If you get a ticket from us, you'll only be paying $13! If you buy one online, you'll have shitty processing fees, and if you buy one at the door, you'll be paying $15! So please guys, if you're in the Baltimore area and are going, hit us up! We will gladly drive out to get a ticket to you!

https://www.facebook.com/ToTheArkBand

https://www.facebook.com/jaypritsker

Again, we'd really appreciate it! Thanks guys!


----------



## etcetera

Haha, sick. I'm assuming this is who the vocalist was for that TRAM gig too.


----------



## adrock

edit:
hahaha, damn. we posted these at EXACTLY the same time, crazy. and yes, that is the lady from the T.R.A.M. show


----------



## Murdstone

Looks like she has as big a crush on Tosin as most of us here do.


----------



## etcetera

Murdstone said:


> Looks like she has as big a crush on Tosin as most of us here do.



I refuse to believe it's possible for her to have a bigger crush on him than me.


----------



## elnyrb10

imagine the love they made afterwards


----------



## techdeth

I just got back from seeing AAL in anaheim. My mind was fucking blown. The tone was so fucking amazing. And I believe tosin played Thoroughly at Home all with fingers and thumb!


----------



## glassmoon0fo

NEW AAL SONG! 



lacks in the audio but better video on this one

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QN_tTdR4-I4


----------



## Blasphemer

glassmoon0fo said:


> NEW AAL SONG!





YESSSSSS


----------



## Opion

Wow, is all I can say.

So that little tapping lick he played for guitarmessenger, I believe, ended up in this song...fuckin' a. I tip my hat to you, Mr. Abasi.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

found a better vid of the new song. couldnt edit the vid into my last post, so here it is.


----------



## DarkMythras

...and HOLY FUCK. I forgot how crazy the Bay Area was 

Had never heard Intronaut before, but they were pretty awesome. But as soon as Tosin went into the heavy part to Wave of Babies, the place erupted. At one point these three tiny girls almost god shoved into the monitor wedges. After that song, Tosin literally said "...holy FUCK". That was one of the most intense shows I've ever been to. Javier was not amused 

Any other SSO'ers in Jack London Square tonight? They can attest to how fucking intense that show just was. I'm sure AAL will be back to the Bay Area after that!


----------



## Blasphemer

Nice! I'm super pumped for the Buffalo show.


----------



## eventhetrees

Set list?


----------



## red1010

I was right in the front the whole time and it definitely erupted. Evan Brewer killed it and so did everyone else. Javier was super pissed when someone hit his foot switch in the middle of his solo clean break  I felt bad, it kinda threw everything off and he had to shoo the crowd back haha. It was funny how Steve Jones from the Faceless was filming everyone's set I just wish they were playing also. Now I just want the new AAL album to drop. I overheard Navine say its all recorded and waiting to be released but they won't give a date


----------



## MetalGravy

How long did each band play?


----------



## asher

Erupted is definitely the right word. When Wave of Babies dropped the crowd went absolutely fucking insane and almost pushed the first row onto the stage - over the course of the night a couple people did actually get pushed on stage, mostly to get shooed off by Javier. I was a row behind the whole night, Mythras was trying to hold onto me, though we eventually let ourselves get pushed over to stage right at which point I got up and sat on the stage side of the monitors to get out of the way (great decision).

We got Tosin and Navene to sign our posters at the beginning of the night but we couldn't track down Javier, who Tosin said was probably getting his drink on. Super nice guys. All the openers were too, chatted with Last Chance to Reason and Intronaut over the merch tables a bit at the end - very good playing all around. Best concert EVARRRRRRRRRRRR.

Have a vid I'll put up soon to try to show how ridiculously close the crowd was.


----------



## Skyblue

This is making me more miserable considering I just found out AAL canceled their Israel show  

I do lol everytime I think of Javier "shooing" fans off stage though


----------



## TheBotquax

Seeing them on the 19th!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HHHHRRRRRRRRRRRNNNNNNNNNGGGGGG CAN'T WAIT ANY LONGER!!!!!!


----------



## Omerta989

I was there last night as well. Shit was intense. I actually really enjoyed Dead Letter Circus.


----------



## brutalwizard

i have seen AAL 3 times

1 with veil of maya before most people knew what animals as leaders was 

1 at the indie show with circa survive

and 1 with thursday and underoath

and the only time i have seen people move around to AAL was at the underoath show.


Ps this should probaly be in the super mega thread.......


----------



## mrcheapyasui

The concert was awesome but I was so disappointed with the venue. There was no stage!! It was impossible to see anything but tosins shimmering dome in the light. I don't even know what guitars anyone was playing. And then there was that other room with the giant stage and lights and whatnot with what seemed to be local bands playing on that? Seems like some one fucked up which stage they were supposed to get! 

Enough of my bitching, the lineup was awesome, the energy was insane, but it would have been more enjoyable for me if the venue had a fucking stage for the bands to stand on!


----------



## FireInside

I'll be seeing them later tonight in Hollywood.  I'll let you guys know how it went. I haven't seen Tosin or Evan since they were in Reflux so I am definitely stoked to able to catch them both tonight.


----------



## brutalwizard

glassmoon0fo said:


> found a better vid of the new song. couldnt edit the vid into my last post, so here it is.




thanks for the day making link!!


----------



## The Beard

glassmoon0fo said:


>




1:14 makes me very happy


----------



## asher

Omerta989 said:


> I was there last night as well. Shit was intense. I actually really enjoyed Dead Letter Circus.



I thought they were pretty neat. Kinda Oceansize-lite. I picked up CDs for Last Chance to Reason and Intronaut, too.

Video and pictures;


----------



## glassmoon0fo

eventhetrees said:


> Set list?


 
This.


----------



## DarkMythras

so the set list (if i remember correctly) was

Thoroughly at Home
Wave of Babies
Song of Solomon
On Impulse
New Song (not sure of name  )
Tempting Time
CAFO

someone else who was there correctly me if I was wrong, trying to remember the setlist the next day while deaf is harder than you think


----------



## carrottopso

Holy shit was that a crazy show. Tosin was just amazed at how rowdy it was!

I think that set list is right. Not sure though, I'm deaf as fuck and have bruises from being squished against Tosin's monitor haha

You can see me in that video for a brief second. Just a red haired head head banging near the ground haha


----------



## KingAenarion

Omerta989 said:


> I was there last night as well. Shit was intense. I actually really enjoyed Dead Letter Circus.



They're a great band. If you haven't already, check out their bigger, better cousins Karnivool (another Aussie prog band)


----------



## brutalwizard

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...-megathread-us-headlining-tour-announced.html


----------



## asher

brutalwizard said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...-megathread-us-headlining-tour-announced.html



Yes, yes. If a mod thinks it needs to be folded, it'll be folded. I don't think it needed repeating since this discussion (well, at least was) more specific.


----------



## technomancer

asher said:


> Yes, yes. If a mod thinks it needs to be folded, it'll be folded. I don't think it needed repeating since this discussion (well, at least was) more specific.



You don't seem to understand what this thread is here for


----------



## asher

technomancer said:


> You don't seem to understand what this thread is here for



Well, I didn't make the after action report thread either, lol  oh well.


----------



## anomynous

So what types of merch did they have?


----------



## DarkMythras

AAL had shirts and posters, as well as CDs I think, but i didn't need one of those hehe

We got Navene sign out posters, as well as Tosin when we found him outside. Couldn't find Javier to round out the signatures, according to Tosin he was "getting his drink on"


----------



## DLG

SIDEWAYS BOOTLEG FOOTAGE OF NEW ANIMALS AS LEADERS SONG! | MetalSucks


----------



## Eptaceros

mrcheapyasui said:


> The concert was awesome but I was so disappointed with the venue. There was no stage!! It was impossible to see anything but tosins shimmering dome in the light. I don't even know what guitars anyone was playing. And then there was that other room with the giant stage and lights and whatnot with what seemed to be local bands playing on that? Seems like some one fucked up which stage they were supposed to get!
> 
> Enough of my bitching, the lineup was awesome, the energy was insane, but it would have been more enjoyable for me if the venue had a fucking stage for the bands to stand on!



Shows without a stage are the best shows. You'll never get that kind of intensity with a stage.


----------



## Guitarman700

Great review from LA weekly.
Live Review: Animals As Leaders at The Key Club - Los Angeles Music - West Coast Sound
Free meet and greet? New songs? Fuck yes.


----------



## mountainjam

anybody going to be at the greensboro nc show?


----------



## VILARIKA

anybody take lessons from this tour yet? Or anyone from NY taking lessons at the show on the 19th?


----------



## gunshow86de

HD quality audio and video from the tour. This guy has some awesome footage of Intronaut on his channel as well.


----------



## Winspear

^ Awesome! God, can't wait to see them this year! (Twice  )


----------



## The ProfEscher

mountainjam said:


> anybody going to be at the greensboro nc show?


That would be me  The 27th, right? Looking forward to it. AaL and Last Chance to Reason are both awesome. It'll be my third time seeing Tosin's wizardry onstage.


----------



## mountainjam

The ProfEscher said:


> That would be me  The 27th, right? Looking forward to it. AaL and Last Chance to Reason are both awesome. It'll be my third time seeing Tosin's wizardry onstage.


The 26th


----------



## The ProfEscher

....Right. My bad haha. Either way, definitely not missing it.


----------



## The Beard

Better video of the new song


----------



## The ProfEscher

That sounded AWESOME. That tapping looks pretty insane.


----------



## asher

I wish he'd pulled out the Strandy for the Oakland show. He had his LACS on the rack but they only used the 2228's.


----------



## Anonymous

An awesome video of Tosin Abasi from Animals as leaders playing Thoroughly At Home (and answering questions) at Berklee
Enjoy


----------



## Guitarman700

16 hours till the show....


----------



## Steve08

stc423 said:


> Better video of the new song




Really not feeling this...


----------



## OzoneJunkie

Steve08 said:


> Really not feeling this...



Felt the same at first... but it's growing on me. I'm digging the main melody now...


----------



## teqnick

Last night's show at Mojoes in Joliet(IL) was amazing. Spent a good bit of time talking to Javier, who is an amazing dude. A lot of good upcoming news from AAL. I also spoke with Evan Brewer for a while, and ran into Steve Jones from the faceless!

Tosin was spot on, and the energy they bring live is awesome. Unfortunately for me, a friend and I got kicked out near the end of CAFO due to a little brawl with some hardcore dancers.


----------



## Blasphemer

Tomorrow. Show and lesson. So excited.


----------



## HumanFuseBen

Man, i LOVE the new song! I feel like its more compositionally sound than a lot of their older songs, which sometimes feel like an unrelated barrage of (extremely awesome) riffs. This song has a real identity to it, i dig it!


----------



## Guitarman700

Well, I'm off. I'll write a review tomorrow, got a 3 hour drive there, and a three hour drive back.


----------



## JamesM

Steve08 said:


> Really not feeling this...



Me either. The album was perfect, but I'm not hopeful for the future.


----------



## Winspear

Me neither...I can't tell why I don't like it, it's just not great.


----------



## Ralyks

New song's cool. Not mind blowing, but I can dig it


----------



## Steve08

I don't really think the album is perfect, though quite good, to be sure. This new song has lots of parts, most of which are cool by themselves but aren't connected in a way that make sense and don't really contribute to any overall atmosphere... compare that to, say... On Impulse (which IMO is the best song on the s/t)

Also, I feel that the solos are great, but don't really add anything, are kind of meandering and to that effect, drag on too much.

Is it possible Misha just is/was a better songwriter and arranger compared to Tosin?


----------



## ScottyB724

teqnick said:


> Tosin was spot on, and the energy they bring live is awesome. Unfortunately for me, a friend and I got kicked out near the end of CAFO due to a little brawl with some hardcore dancers.



Yea I saw that scuffle too hahah, the security there are pretty big dick heads in my opinion. I know the place is new, and this is only the second time I've been there, (saw BTBAM a few months ago) but that's just been my experience.

I've seen these guys like 4 or 5 times now and they never disappoint, finally seeing them get to headline was awesome.

And to the naysayers about the new song... maybe your minds will change when you see it live. It's different, but still Animals, and still sick.


----------



## GSingleton

show next sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JamesM

Steve08 said:


> I don't really think the album is perfect, though quite good, to be sure. This new song has lots of parts, most of which are cool by themselves but aren't connected in a way that make sense and don't really contribute to any overall atmosphere... compare that to, say... On Impulse (which IMO is the best song on the s/t)
> 
> Also, I feel that the solos are great, but don't really add anything, are kind of meandering and to that effect, drag on too much.
> 
> *Is it possible Misha just is/was a better songwriter and arranger compared to Tosin?*



That's exactly what I've been saying for some time now.


----------



## ivancic1al

Sooo...who wants to meet up before the show in buffalo tomorrow? PM me!


----------



## technomancer

Steve08 said:


> I don't really think the album is perfect, though quite good, to be sure. This new song has lots of parts, most of which are cool by themselves but aren't connected in a way that make sense and don't really contribute to any overall atmosphere... compare that to, say... On Impulse (which IMO is the best song on the s/t)
> 
> Also, I feel that the solos are great, but don't really add anything, are kind of meandering and to that effect, drag on too much.
> 
> Is it possible Misha just is/was a better songwriter and arranger compared to Tosin?



Completely subjective and a matter of opinion. Personally I far prefer the AAL disk to Periphery's stuff (though I do like both)


----------



## glassmoon0fo

See, I've always wondered how much effect Misha had on the album as a whole. We all know that Misha is pretty much the man when it comes to controlling the ebb and flow of a track, and he and Tosin produced the album together the first time. Not to doubt my idol, but I'm a bit anxious to see how the tracks flow in mishas abscence. I personally think they'll be fine based solely on monster riffage, but Im in the opinion that the overall statement of the piece is more important than badass riffs sprinkled around filler sections. I don't dislike the new track btw, I'm just waiting to hear the finished product and hoping that some more character will come through in the final mixes.


----------



## Apotheose

AAL kicked ass in joliet on saturday. fucking amazing. also, tosin signed my shoes


----------



## GalacticDeath

New track they played yesterday was freakin awesome! Started out kinda like something from King Crimson's Discipline album then went into a pretty tight groove. Really great show, the other bands were sick as well!


----------



## Guitarman700

So, the show was amazing. Every band was spot on, and AAL were great live. One little issue I had was why the hell do the hardcore kids in the Emmure and attack attack shirts come to these shows? Just to start shit? Because it's pretty funny to see them do their ballet pirouettes and fight off swarms of bees while the band is playing, but then they decide to start punching people, it just gets ugly.


----------



## ivancic1al

^ They obviously came to hear AAL's new deathcore breakdowns that they're doing for the new album. Haven't you heard?! 

I hope they stay away from the show tonight. I'm actually really excited to see Intronaut as well.


----------



## Guitarman700

ivancic1al said:


> ^ They obviously came to hear AAL's new deathcore breakdowns that they're doing for the new album. Haven't you heard?!
> 
> I hope they stay away from the show tonight. I'm actually really excited to see Intronaut as well.



Intronaut were fucking great, super tight live, and the bass solo was amazing.


----------



## The Beard

I noticed something.



When they play the intro riff at 0:12, neither of them are playing all the notes for the riff. They alternate hitting notes or groups of notes, so Javier hits the first and 3rd notes and tosin hits the 2nd and 4th and so on. So i'm guessing it creates the left/right pan effect live. I thought that was pretty cool 
If everyone else already noticed that feel free to make me feel dumb


----------



## JamesM

First thing I noticed, actually.


----------



## The Beard

The Armada said:


> First thing I noticed, actually.



DAMN. Well I tried.


----------



## ivancic1al

Show tonight was phenomenal!  Can't wait for the DVD to come out so I can see if I'm in it!


----------



## AndrewG716

ivancic1al said:


> Show tonight was phenomenal!  Can't wait for the DVD to come out so I can see if I'm in it!



^Yes

My thoughts on tonights show:

1.Evan Brewer is freakin amazing
2. In the presence of enemies and last chance to reason were pretty good
3. Dead letter circus and Intronaut didn't appeal to me
4. Animals as Leaders was AMAZING

Also, did anyone there see the two black girls moshing in their underwear?


----------



## Sevenstringer

Gunna go to the show Thur - Can not wait to see show ! !


----------



## Ninetyfour

I could listen to Point To Point all day, it's such an amazing song.


----------



## Jay Jay

Hey guys, just wanted to hit up the thread again with the Baltimore show coming up so soon! My band ToTheArk is gonna be opening up the show on Friday here at the Ottobar, and we've got tickets to sell, so if anyone in the MD area that's going to this show would like some tickets, we've got some to sell you guys!

You can hit up me or Drewsif on facebook, or the ToTheArk page on facebook!

Tickets are only $13 from us, but they'll be $15 at the door, and online they're $15 plus a $3.50 processing fee.

https://www.facebook.com/ToTheArkBand

https://www.facebook.com/jaypritsker

So yeah, if you need a ticket, either hit me up, or post a message to the band page!


----------



## Murdstone

Sevenstringer said:


> Gunna go to the show Thur - Can not wait to see show ! !



I'm not going to be able to get there unfortunately. Want to give me a lift? 

But really


----------



## ascender445

What time has AAL been going on stage? 

I have to work tomorrow night and i'm afraid i'm going to miss them.


----------



## Ninetyfour

Call in sick!


----------



## xiphiod

AndrewG716 said:


> the one girl hit me in the nuts. i was pissed.
> 
> other than that, awesome show, and I agree with everything you said above.
> I bought the Last Chance to Reason album, and it's great


----------



## JamesM

Did you tell her to nurse it back to health?


----------



## Blasphemer

The Buffalo show was SO AMAZING!!!! Seriously one of the best shows I've ever been to. I was right in front of Tosin the whole time, too.

Sadly, the venue was complete shit, so I didnt get to have my lesson, because there was nowhere to do it. I did get my money back and a free shirt, though.


----------



## Ralyks

ivancic1al said:


> Show tonight was phenomenal!  Can't wait for the DVD to come out so I can see if I'm in it!



DVD, you say?


----------



## technomancer

Jay Jay said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to hit up the thread again with the Baltimore show coming up so soon! My band ToTheArk is gonna be opening up the show on Friday here at the Ottobar, and we've got tickets to sell, so if anyone in the MD area that's going to this show would like some tickets, we've got some to sell you guys!
> 
> You can hit up me or Drewsif on facebook, or the ToTheArk page on facebook!
> 
> Tickets are only $13 from us, but they'll be $15 at the door, and online they're $15 plus a $3.50 processing fee.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/ToTheArkBand
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/jaypritsker
> 
> So yeah, if you need a ticket, either hit me up, or post a message to the band page!



Yeah thanks, one add was enough. Post a listing in the classifieds in the general section.


----------



## Blasphemer

Ralyks said:


> DVD, you say?



Steve from The Faceless was doing a DVD


----------



## Kamikaze7

Sevenstringer said:


> Gunna go to the show Thur - Can not wait to see show ! !



Where are they playing Thursday??? in NY or NJ??? Details please...


----------



## ascender445

Anyone know what time AAL has been going on stage?


----------



## OzoneJunkie

ascender445 said:


> Anyone know what time AAL has been going on stage?



Last night in Long Island they went on around 10pm I believe.

Great show. First off... Dead Letter Circus: love the band. The singer's sense of melody, as I've said before, is amazing. He is one of my favorite singers of all time. And he has the vocal chops to pull it off live as well. Only other singer in the metal genre I've heard that impressed me immensely live was Layne Stanley. Kim just makes the band, no question. Good band w/o him, amazing band with him.

AAL: Amazing. Killed it. 2nd time seeing them. I'll go to all of their local shows, whenever I can. Only complaint for me is that their set seems a tiny bit short. Don't know if it's because of the 5 band ticket or whatever, but hey, they're headlining. Add 2 or 3 more songs to the set and it's a perfect show. 10 out of 10.

If they're in your area... go. Don't question. Go. 

EDIT: friend of mine went. Non-musician. Blown away. He loves them. New fan.


----------



## mountainjam

So has anyone taken a group lesson on this tour? What was it like?


----------



## Ralyks

About to be en route to the Albany show now


----------



## asher

ivancic1al said:


> Show tonight was phenomenal!  Can't wait for the DVD to come out so I can see if I'm in it!



Me too. I should be if they use any Oakland footage of the crowd, which I suspect they will given how fucking nuts everyone went


----------



## ThePinealGland

OzoneJunkie said:


> The singer's sense of melody, as I've said before, is amazing. He is one of my favorite singers of all time. And he has the vocal chops to pull it off live as well. Only other singer in the metal genre I've heard that impressed me immensely live was Layne Stanley.



He's a great singer, but Dead Letter Circus =/= metal.


----------



## Ralyks

So quick overview on the Albany show:

- Even Brewer was jaw droppingly good. And apparently I wasn't the only one that night who thinks that he should play Bass for AAL.

- Last Chance to Reason, if the rest of the band had as much energy as their singer, these guys could be the next BTBAM. Not to say their energy was bad, but it was a stark contrast. That having been said, they were still fucking awesome.

- Dead Letter Circus. Oh my god. I can't believe I'm saying this, but they were probably the best band of the night for me. Maybe they didn't have nut-fuck time changes and crazy scales, but their energy was surreal and piercing. I am a million times more of a fan now than I was before, and really hope they return to the US soon.

- Intronaut was excellent, though probably my least favorite of the main bands. And that is not a knock against them, thats just a testament to how amazing every band was tonight.

- AAL. Amazing. FUCKING amazing. What else can I say? Also, yes, the new song comes off SO much better live. And seriously, Evan Brewer should join on Bass. We too had DVD footage being filmed, which leads me to believe the final product will be a mix of footage.


----------



## GSingleton

Going to see them tonight. cannot wait. evan brewer and aal wins


----------



## Behaving_badly

mountainjam said:


> anybody going to be at the greensboro nc show?



Me!! I'm freaking pumped

(did you pre-order?)


----------



## Xiphos68

Behaving_badly said:


> Me!! I'm freaking pumped
> 
> (did you pre-order?)



I actually might be going as well. 

Not sure though.


----------



## Behaving_badly

Xiphos68 said:


> I actually might be going as well.
> 
> Not sure though.



Cool man

Just printed my tickets, only a few days


----------



## xwmucradiox

Ralyks said:


> So quick overview on the Albany show:
> 
> - Even Brewer was jaw droppingly good. And apparently I wasn't the only one that night who thinks that he should play Bass for AAL.
> 
> - Last Chance to Reason, if the rest of the band had as much energy as their singer, these guys could be the next BTBAM. Not to say their energy was bad, but it was a stark contrast. That having been said, they were still fucking awesome.
> 
> - Dead Letter Circus. Oh my god. I can't believe I'm saying this, but they were probably the best band of the night for me. Maybe they didn't have nut-fuck time changes and crazy scales, but their energy was surreal and piercing. I am a million times more of a fan now than I was before, and really hope they return to the US soon.
> 
> - Intronaut was excellent, though probably my least favorite of the main bands. And that is not a knock against them, thats just a testament to how amazing every band was tonight.
> 
> - AAL. Amazing. FUCKING amazing. What else can I say? Also, yes, the new song comes off SO much better live. And seriously, Evan Brewer should join on Bass. We too had DVD footage being filmed, which leads me to believe the final product will be a mix of footage.



BTBAM is extremely boring to watch live unless you really just want to watch guitar players hands for entire sets. Those guys dont move around at all. So in that sense LCTR is very much like BTBAM. LCTR is read though and those dudes are all super nice talkative guys. They played a great set in Baltimore.


----------



## mountainjam

Behaving_badly said:


> Me!! I'm freaking pumped
> 
> (did you pre-order?)



I sure did. Im a little stressed tho, I paid $100 for 2 lesson spots, and have yet to get the details of when/where the lesson is. I posted on aal's facebook and emailed kelela, this chic who set the lesson up, and have heard nothing


----------



## Behaving_badly

mountainjam said:


> I sure did. Im a little stressed tho, I paid $100 for 2 lesson spots, and have yet to get the details of when/where the lesson is. I posted on aal's facebook and emailed kelela, this chic who set the lesson up, and have heard nothing



awww man you could buy lessons!!!

hope you can find out where to go for that, it sounds awesome

on the topic of meeting the bands, what are they chances I might be able to get a quick word with the musicians, even a handshake


----------



## mountainjam

Behaving_badly said:


> on the topic of meeting the bands, what are they chances I might be able to get a quick word with the musicians, even a handshake


This will be my first Aal show, but I think you will be able to. My friends that have already seen them got their picture taken with Tosin and chatted with him for a few.


----------



## mountainjam

double post


----------



## Petal

Yea i met tosin at the baltimore show. He was chillin at the merch booth


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

pittsburgh review and impressions:

Evan Brewer: very cool stuff, and unique, the last song on his set, could have been made for love making. on a personal note, he wasnt very friendly when i went to talk to him, not sure if he was in a mood or what 

Last Chance To Reason: Not a fan at all. While the guys were all super nice, i just couldnt stand the "music", it was more noise than anything. The first song they played, the vocals were off big time on the clean singing. ohh well.

Dead Letter Circus: I listened to one song before going, i was honestly blown away by their performance. Someone said a few posts back that they werent metal. They may not be that heavy, but it beats anything in the vein containing excessive breakdowns and garbage.
To me they seemed like a heavy version of U2 with all the delayed parts.

Intronaut: Tight playing, but I was dissapointed they didnt play Above, as it being my favorite on valley of smoke. But it was enjoyable nonetheless

AAL: (insert typical fanboy spooging comment here)
You all know they did great.

Did get to talk with tosin for a while, and I was gonna buy him and Javiere a drink afterwards, but stupid Rex Theater closed the bar early, and WOULDNT let tosin back for not having his ID (guess he lost in on the last tour). Kinda stupid, and dissapointing.

edit: lulz forgot to mention, we got filmed for a dvd, and they've already recorded a new album. score.


----------



## Anonymous




----------



## ROAR

they were sick tonight.
Only other band I liked was Evan Brewer.
Other than that it's all about AAL
Shitty venue, but sick show.


----------



## VILARIKA

mountainjam said:


> I sure did. Im a little stressed tho, I paid $100 for 2 lesson spots, and have yet to get the details of when/where the lesson is. I posted on aal's facebook and emailed kelela, this chic who set the lesson up, and have heard nothing




I took a lesson with Tosin, it was well worth the money. I thought 6-8 people were going to come because of the email that had all the names down, but it was only me and one other guy. I guess everyone else just decided not to pay for it in the end.

The lesson was great. He asked what background I had with guitar playing and then picked up on certain aspects of techniques that applied to my background. He was pretty open to anything that I wanted to learn, but at the same time he had an idea of where to lead my playing, it was cool 

And if you paid thru paypal, just email Kelela the day before the show or the day of the show and I am sure she will respond in time!


----------



## Behaving_badly

Just got back from the Greensboro show and I was blown away
even the opening band was really good, they had a song where a saxophonist (a hot chick to boot) came out and played a bit 

Even Brewer- really good, really nice onstage too, kept asking if anyone had something to say they could come up to the mike and say it. One dude said it was his birthday and I think Evan gave him a hug. Coo guy too, talked real quick with him after the show. That last song is indeed a love making song. Also ShadowFactory I can see why you thought he may be in a mood, even though he seemed very nice at our show he kinda has a reclusive demeanor. Great guy and great playing

Last Chance to Reason- not really my typical listening choice but really enjoyed their performance. Talked to the singer after the show and he said they were actually missing two of their members (I'm not very familiar with the band so I hadn't noticed) Great playing though, I enjoyed it

Dead Letter Circus- didn't listen to any of their stuff before going and man I was blown away. They were really really good and I loved the show, the atmosphere they made and the crazy ass bassist with a rat tail. Going to get some more of their stuff when I can

Intronaut- amazing, really enjoyed the show. They shortened the first song a bit but thats alright. really great playing

AAL- even more amazing. enjoyed it from start to finish. Even though some people started moshing I didn't mind too much (pushed me a bit closer anyway) loved the new song and can't freaking wait for the new album. I can only say that it was like a catholic visiting Rome for the first time. It was a religious experience 

got to talk with tosin after and had a photo op. seemed really chill and he even jumped up and tried using the low hanging rafters as monkey bars! very funny

EDIT: almost forgot....HIPSTERS, HIPSTERS EVERYWHERE not that they are a problem but please, if you're going to wear you beanies (in 90+ degree weather) 4inches off your head please remove them before the show as they are hard to see over. And please refrain from updating you phone apps, texting conversations not having to do with the show and your damn MLB app right in the middle of AAL's set, especially when you're right in the second row.


----------



## mountainjam

aal was amazing. my first time seeing them. the musicianship was mind blowing.







this guitar weighed about as much a helium filled balloon. the lightest guitar i've ever touched.


----------



## Behaving_badly

Awesome, you got to the lesson then!?


----------



## mountainjam

Behaving_badly said:


> Awesome, you got to the lesson then!?



Yeah man it was awesome!


----------



## BrandonARC

was a beastly show last night. Chilled at dusties crib from btbam until it started then smoked with everyone after. AAL was amazing but i think DLC stole the show.


----------



## anomynous

So I'm going to the show on Monday, are all the bands hanging around the merch booths before/after they play?


----------



## mountainjam

BrandonARC said:


> was a beastly show last night. Chilled at dusties crib from btbam until it started then smoked with everyone after. AAL was amazing but i think DLC stole the show.



thats pretty cool. I noticed dan from btbam was at the show too. however, I couldn't get into dlc.



anomynous said:


> So I'm going to the show on Monday, are all the bands hanging around the merch booths before/after they play?


yeah, you can talk to every band member if you want.


----------



## anomynous

Cool, I'm definitely going to try to meet Evan brewer, the guys from Intronaut, and Tosin of course.

Also the guys from Last Chance to Reason, I'll probably go over during DLC, because they do nothing for me


----------



## codync

Behaving_badly said:


> EDIT: almost forgot....HIPSTERS, HIPSTERS EVERYWHERE not that they are a problem but please, if you're going to wear you beanies (in 90+ degree weather) 4inches off your head please remove them before the show as they are hard to see over. And please refrain from updating you phone apps, texting conversations not having to do with the show and your damn MLB app right in the middle of AAL's set, especially when you're right in the second row.



I assume you're talking about the dude with the girl jeans and the red beanie. I was sweating my ass off during Evan Brewer and I was in shorts an a t-shirt. This dude was in front of me and I couldn't see in between the beanie and him having to kiss his girlfriend twice a song. Fuck him.

Anyway, incredible show. That was the third time I've seen AAL and they were head and shoulders above the other performances. Intronaut was flawless as always. DLC was good, LCTR was impressive, especially the singer, and Evan Brewer was obviously great. Missed the local band but I've heard them before and I'm not really into it. Spoke to Dan Briggs afterward and he said the first date of their tour with AAL and Tesseract will be in Charlotte.


----------



## Behaving_badly

^^ not the guy I was talking about but I remember him. 

IMO most of the people in the front were the douches that were jut there for hipster cred. After DLC you could tell who was there for Intronaut and AAL. This guy next to me kept shoving the shit out of people whenever moshing started because he had to provide a protective barrier around his girlfriend. Dude, it was obvious that the moshing was pushing us unwilling participants forward; I was not going to grab you're girl's skinny ass.


----------



## Blasphemer

Behaving_badly said:


> ^^ not the guy I was talking about but I remember him.
> 
> IMO most of the people in the front were the douches that were jut there for hipster cred. After DLC you could tell who was there for Intronaut and AAL. This guy next to me kept shoving the shit out of people whenever moshing started because he had to provide a protective barrier around his girlfriend. Dude, it was obvious that the moshing was pushing us unwilling participants forward; I was not going to grab you're girl's skinny ass.



Theres nothing that annoys me more at a show then when there are people in the pit who get pissed because people are hitting them. Why the hell do you come to metal shows if you dont want to get bumped into, let alone stand right in the goddamn pit?


----------



## death of k

I suppose this could fit into a few places, live performance or gear&equips, but i'm more interested in the art aspect here, and since it has a musical affiliation, i thought this place appropriate>the alternatives, sorry if any mods think otherwise

but has anybody seen this? I saw them with Underoath, and some other band, it was a shit show, and AAL only played 5 songs, 2nd last act. Stellar, nonetheless,

and the other thing i noticed was the use of fractal art through a projector, wondering if anyone knows what software was used


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Javier doing his thang. Great tune, hopefully it makes the next album because I dig it!


----------



## G2een

That song Javier played really got me. I saw this tour in Scottsdale Arizona. I was there for DLC but AAL definitely put on a good show. Some of the riffs/licks these guys play are so inhuman haha.


----------



## jr1092

I was at the Lancaster show last week. Went only for Evan Brewer and AAL. Some jackass yelled out when Evan went to set up with 3 basses, "what's this clown doing with 2 more basses then you can at one time." He shut up real quick after the third song when he played two 5 string basses at once for "Currency". Got to talk with Evan Brewer after the show, really nice guy. Got the tour poster signed by a bunch of the guys on the tour.
The venue was small but for the 21+ crowd had an awesome balcony that literally I looked straight down and was directly on top Javier.
I wish my cell phone took better pictures. I was much closer then these pictures show. I was front row on the balcony.


----------



## anomynous

Apparently Evan Brewer is offering bass lessons now, I shot over an email to see if he'll do one tomorrow night


----------



## metal_sam14

Can anyone offer some info on how AAL are running their video screens? Is it just a couple of projectors? and I will personally blow anyone who can tell me who did the video for them 

looking to get something similar done for my live solo project.


----------



## GalacticDeath

metal_sam14 said:


> Can anyone offer some info on how AAL are running their video screens? Is it just a couple of projectors? and I will personally blow anyone who can tell me who did the video for them
> 
> looking to get something similar done for my live solo project.


 
Yep just 2 projectors controlled by Navene's laptop I believe.


----------



## metal_sam14

GalacticDeath said:


> Yep just 2 projectors controlled by Navene's laptop I believe.



Awesome thanks


----------



## Doug N

metal_sam14 said:


> and I will personally blow anyone who can tell me who did the video for them



Kinda relieved I don't know that, actually.


----------



## ROAR

The show here in Nashville was at this shitty small
venue so they barely had enough room for all
three of them.
Sucks man.


----------



## Alimination

Where would you place the projectors like that? would it be up on stage with them? or hanging from the ceiling? 

Seems like a cool idea though, I think I can pull it off since I'm very experienced with visual effects...


----------



## Alimination

never mind I just saw the picture -.- It's on the floor. duurrrrr


----------



## anomynous

just got back from the show

omgwtfbbq.................at how hot it was in the venue.


All performances were good too.


----------



## Cabinet

Does anyone know of any programs that could create whatever background music was being played while he played guitar over it?


----------



## technomancer

Sounds like a guitar with a harmonizer / arpeggiator and some other effects


----------



## Kairos

Yeah, it's just layered guitar tracks with a cool, synthy tone.


----------



## Malkav

Cabinet said:


> Does anyone know of any programs that could create whatever background music was being played while he played guitar over it?


 


Judging by this video, which is a repost, I'd say it's probably the reverse function on his looper.


----------



## Alimination

Sorry to bring this up again, but if you say the projectors are being run through the drummers laptop, how the hell do they sync the videos and their live performance so well? just majorly curious about this.


----------



## Kairos

Alimination said:


> Sorry to bring this up again, but if you say the projectors are being run through the drummers laptop, how the hell do they sync the videos and their live performance so well? just majorly curious about this.



They play to a click, so I'm sure the light shows are pre-made.


----------



## Fiction

"The new record is finished and turned in. Stay tuned for release date info among other things!"

Animals as Leaders on facebook 6 Minutes ago, HAPPY!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Fiction said:


> "The new record is finished and turned in. Stay tuned for release date info among other things!"
> 
> Animals as Leaders on facebook 6 Minutes ago, HAPPY!


----------



## Marv Attaxx

I'm gonna see them this Thursday as support of the Deftones. Bi-Winning


----------



## Goatchrist

Kurkkuviipale said:


> "The new record is finished and turned in. Stay tuned for release date info among other things!"
> 
> Animals as Leaders on facebook 6 Minutes ago, HAPPY!



so excite!


----------



## Sepulphagist

not sure if anyone has brought this to light onthis thread yet, but new animals as leaders track live....


----------



## lobee

^Yeah, pretty sure that's a repost. It sounds like this album is going to sound fairly different. It'll be interesting to hear the difference between Misha's input on the debut, compared to Javier and Navene's on this one.


----------



## animalsasleader

Cabinet said:


> Does anyone know of any programs that could create whatever background music was being played while he played guitar over it?




I actually create this effect by recording myself into the Boomerang and then doubling the speed of the loop. This pitches everything up an octave. I send this through the Fx loop of the Axe FX which has a Mega tap Delay and a few other things in the signal path ( reverb etc. ). 
The cool thing about this is that, only the playback of the Boomerang is affected. Everything else i continue to play remains dry. It's definitely something i like to do a lot these days...


----------



## technomancer

animalsasleader said:


> I actually create this effect by recording myself into the Boomerang and then doubling the speed of the loop. This pitches everything up an octave. I send this through the Fx loop of the Axe FX which has a Mega tap Delay and a few other things in the signal path ( reverb etc. ).
> The cool thing about this is that, only the playback of the Boomerang is affected. Everything else i continue to play remains dry. It's definitely something i like to do a lot these days...



Sweet thanks Tosin 

So any chance we'll see a new album before I go see you guys in December?


----------



## animalsasleader

technomancer said:


> Sweet thanks Tosin
> 
> So any chance we'll see a new album before I go see you guys in December?



Indeed. The album has a tenative early November release date


----------



## etcetera

animalsasleader said:


> Indeed. The album has a tenative early November release date



Can't wait!


----------



## technomancer

animalsasleader said:


> Indeed. The album has a tenative early November release date



Awesome, hopefully you guys can hit the date, really looking forward to hearing the new cd


----------



## Dan_Vacant

animalsasleader said:


> Indeed. The album has a tenative early November release date



0.0 it will come out around my birthday then.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

animalsasleader said:


> Indeed. The album has a tenative early November release date



If you could tell us, do you have any clue on when Lingua Franca will be released?


----------



## Deckard

I'm seeing the with Deftones too on wednesday, it's going to be amazing!!!

And the news about the new album are great too, I'm intrigued in how it's going to sound compared to the first one.


----------



## metalheadblues

Any of you guys seen this?
this chick is awesome


----------



## cfrank

metalheadblues said:


> Any of you guys seen this?
> this chick is awesome




yeah. never actually thought the intro sweeps could be played like that instead of just sweeping


----------



## 80H

didnt see these up, theyre on the front page of strandberg


----------



## RubenBernges

I really like that first video, lots of awesome melodies in there. Can't wait for the new album!

I'm also going to see them in Hamburg next month.


----------



## Murdstone

The slapping in that second video...
Thanks Tosin, for something I'll never be able to do


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

The chord progression that starts @ 1:03 creates emotions that I never knew exist.

It's weird.


----------



## Sepulphagist

the part on the first video that starts at 3:20 is awesome


----------



## Fiction

New album is going to be titled weightless.


----------



## etcetera

Fiction said:


> New album is going to be titled weightless.



Source?


----------



## Spence

Animals As Leaders Reveal New Album Title | Theprp.com &#8211; Metal, Hardcore And Rock News, Reviews And More

They posted this on facebook not that long ago


----------



## mithologian

Dropping this around here in case it hasn't been posted.

Animals As Leaders Reveal New Album Title | Theprp.com &#8211; Metal, Hardcore And Rock News, Reviews And More


----------



## Winspear

Anyone going to the headliner in Reading tonight or been to any of the others?


----------



## metalheadblues

Spence said:


> Animals As Leaders Reveal New Album Title | Theprp.com  Metal, Hardcore And Rock News, Reviews And More
> 
> They posted this on facebook not that long ago


a reason to live
 its gunna be awesome
Can't believe its been around 3 years since they relased the 1st album,i atleast listen to one song daily..


----------



## Blake1970

If this has been posted before I apologize!


----------



## DLG

Javier's new custom RGA8


----------



## anomynous

fap


----------



## Dan_Vacant

I wonder why he has the fine tuners with the bone nut
but it is sexy still XD


----------



## Winspear

That gig was mindblowing!


----------



## Ralyks

DLG said:


> Javier's new custom RGA8



So... much... win...


----------



## liamh

They played in my 'hometown' last night (Truro). I'm still in utter disbelief, its a remote part of england and nothing ever goes on here. Bizarre.
But yeah it was predictably amazing. Managed to have a bit a of a conversation with both Tosin and Navene. Fucking cool guys.
Definitely one of my favourite bands


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Hey guys, could use some help.

There's an old track that Tosin and Misha supposedly put out before the album was released called "hyphens (master)". has anyone out there actually heard the track, and anyone know where i can get it? i keep looking it up but all i keep getting are paysites in foreign languages and shady-looking links. and well, this one guy claims to have a copy he could send me but he's holding it ransom for the Song of Solomon solo tab i have yet to finish and cant figure out. HOURS of work =/= a 2 minute email 

so anyone got any leads?

*disclaimer* not looking to pirate, i'd just like to gather some info on the song, possibly hear it. dont ban-hammer me pweez


----------



## Spence

Dan_Vacant said:


> I wonder why he has the fine tuners with the bone nut
> but it is sexy still XD




Ibanez dont make any other 8 string bridges


----------



## RubenBernges

I read about that as well, and one of the links I found actually worked so I do have the song. I don't think it's pirating either since Misha and Tosin appear to have shared that track for free some time ago, and if that's the case I'm willing to share it with you. Despite that, if it should be copyrighted material and what I was doing was illegal, I'd delete the song in a heartbeat.

Besides that, the song didn't do anything for me.


----------



## Murdstone

It's a cool song, but it's definitely not in the same vein as their actual album. Much softer.


----------



## etcetera

I also have a demo of The Price of Everything and the Value of Nothing, does anyone know anything about that? It sounds like it might be legit, but I don't know anything about where it's from (a friend just sent me a mediafire link and said he didn't remember where he got it).


----------



## glassmoon0fo

etcetera said:


> I also have a demo of The Price of Everything and the Value of Nothing, does anyone know anything about that? It sounds like it might be legit, but I don't know anything about where it's from (a friend just sent me a mediafire link and said he didn't remember where he got it).


 
dude, dont hog it, share that bish! 

im kinda a demo junkie, i like hearing the raw ideas before the finished product is released. kinda gives me an idea of how my favorite artists' creative processes work. if you have that track pump it out man!


----------



## etcetera

glassmoon0fo said:


> dude, dont hog it, share that bish!
> 
> im kinda a demo junkie, i like hearing the raw ideas before the finished product is released. kinda gives me an idea of how my favorite artists' creative processes work. if you have that track pump it out man!



PM'd you - not sure if it's ok for me to post the link here. 

If anyone else wants it, feel free to send me a message - although if Tosin/Misha/whoever would prefer I don't share it then that's fair enough.


----------



## codync

Excuse me blogging about it, but here's Hyphens. Really great song: no more half measures


----------



## Dan_Vacant

Spence said:


> Ibanez dont make any other 8 string bridges


but they also use hipshot parts like one Tosins' lacs'


----------



## Apothic

Sweet, They're coming to Cali baby!


----------



## Neptical

I'm stoked to see AAL's again - especially with BTBAM in December.


----------



## Cabinet

Tosin is more and more reminding me of the classical guitarist Dominic Frasca.


----------



## mayx

They have now a fixed Date for their new release:


> *Animals As Leaders* have officially set a November 08th release date through *Prosthetic* for their new album &#8220;*Weightless*&#8220;. The effort will land in mainland European stores four days prior on November 04th and in UK stores a day prior on November 07th.


Link: Animals As Leaders Set November Release Date For New Album &#8220;Weightless&#8221; | Theprp.com &#8211; Metal, Hardcore And Rock News, Reviews And More

Can't wait to hear it!


----------



## technomancer

mayx said:


> They have now a fixed Date for their new release:
> Link: Animals As Leaders Set November Release Date For New Album Weightless | Theprp.com  Metal, Hardcore And Rock News, Reviews And More
> 
> Can't wait to hear it!


----------



## Cadavuh

Where was this album recorded?


----------



## Winspear

For anyone who doesn't watch the whole thing or hasn't seen their live set recently, Javier has a really nice solo peice at 21 mins.


----------



## thedarkoceans

so here's the tracklist:

*01  An Infinite Regression*
*02  Odessa*
*03  Somnarium*
*04  Earth Departure*
*05  Isolated Incidents*
*06  Do Not Go Gently*
*07  New Eden*
*08  Cylindrical Sea*
*09  Espera*
*10  To Lead You To An Overwhelming Question*
*11  Weightless*
*12  David*

yo!
tdo.


----------



## Winspear

Yes! Sounds cool. Absolutely cannot wait. I have no idea what to expect. Have they played any new tracks live apart from that one they've been playing for a while? Kind of reminds me of Wave of Babies that one.

I wonder what this album will be like regarding the synth elements they spoke of before, sounded pretty interesting.


----------



## thedarkoceans

they were playing REALLY near my city yesterday.but i didnt saw them 'cos i was busy.i hope AAL will come in italy more often.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

So it has begun...


----------



## etcetera

YES. That is all.


----------



## Kahless

Awsomes 
About two weeks ago I was watching some videos on YouTube and it told me underneath that they were coming by to play - Tickets bought  (thank you internet)


----------



## Dayn

2011 is going to leave me broke.


----------



## vampiregenocide

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...-megathread-us-headlining-tour-announced.html

There is a reason we have this thread.  Looking forward to this though.


----------



## Winspear

Dayn said:


> 2011 is going to leave me broke.



Yep  Between 13th and 26th of September are Mastodon Opeth DT and Textures CD to buy, and now this in November  Plus the huge amount of absolutely amazing gigs that have come to the U.K this year


----------



## kung_fu

"Do not go....Djently" 

Thanks for the update. I'm looking forward to this more than i though i would, as upon first hearing the new tune i honestly didn't think much of it but it has been growing on me.

FUCK!!! I just wrote a song called "Cylindrical Sea", guess someone else has been reading "Rendezvous with Rama"


----------



## rippedflesh89

lol at the song name Odessa..... im from a small town in upstate NY and one nearby hickstown is called Odessa... i wonder if tosin went through Odessa on a tour and was "fuuuuck... this town is so shitty im gonna write a song about it" lol


----------



## thedarkoceans

vampiregenocide said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...-megathread-us-headlining-tour-announced.html
> 
> There is a reason we have this thread.  Looking forward to this though.





STOP this megathread shit.if i posted this on the AAL megathread,you wouldnt see it.

*mod edit: thanks for the feedback... we'll take it under consideration. Oh and if you post another thread we need to merge or move you're taking a nap*


----------



## toiletstand

yeah we would


----------



## toiletstand

and we did. oh shi-


----------



## Ralyks

Sick track names. Anyone know the name of the tune they played on the headlining tour?


----------



## Deadnightshade

thedarkoceans said:


> STOP this megathread shit.if i posted this on the AAL megathread,you wouldnt see it.



It pops up in the list (even better if you browse with ""new posts") ,and although it's a huge thread,fresh news are in the last 2-3 pages (at maximum).

Most of all keeps the mods sane,and than means something about people posting stuff about popular in the forum bands,isn't it?

And as for seeing that the track list was announced, check the thread title!It's a kind of magic.

EVERYTHING works in SS.org


----------



## Murdstone

I'm going to try to test out my psychic powers.

01 &#8211; &#8220;An Infinite Regression&#8221; - ambient intro to riffage
02 &#8211; &#8220;Odessa&#8221; - shredtastic
03 &#8211; &#8220;Somnarium&#8221; - groovy
04 &#8211; &#8220;Earth Departure&#8221; - solo piece
05 &#8211; &#8220;Isolated Incidents&#8221; - riffage
06 &#8211; &#8220;Do Not Go Gently&#8221; - shred
07 &#8211; &#8220;New Eden&#8221; - solo piece
08 &#8211; &#8220;Cylindrical Sea&#8221; - spacey riffage
09 &#8211; &#8220;Espera&#8221; - shred
10 &#8211; &#8220;To Lead You To An Overwhelming Question&#8221; - riffage
11 &#8211; &#8220;Weightless&#8221; - ambient/solo
12 &#8211; &#8220;David&#8220; - groove, ambient outro

Let's see how close I get.


----------



## Skyblue

This makes me even more bummed regarding their cancellation here  
Still, can't wait to hear stuff... this world needs more Tosin tunes (not to mention Javier tunes, if there are in the new album)


----------



## Murdstone

Also tabs are required for Javier's solo piece. 
So tasty.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

witch one is "new song" that they are playing at their gigs


----------



## RobZero

just returned from the show in Novara...Tosin is incredible, i will never forget his ''grazie,ciao'' and his stylish pink shirt. Amazing.

shitty photo:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

tosin's guitars, the strandberg is stunning, the quilted top comes alive with stage lights and its clean sound it's just unbelievable.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



i have some video, but the audio quality is fucked up...tomorrow i'll upload a good quality video of javier's solo piece


----------



## RobZero

also, i always thought tosin was tall, judging by vids and images...instead he's shorter than me and i'm 1,80m


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Yea hes very short.

Anyone see the new trailer?


----------



## RobZero

enjoy


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Just back from AAL gig, here's a pic with Tosin's Strandberg







A couple of news Tosin told after the gig:

-he's working with Steve from DiMarzio for a signature 8 string pickup (it's still in the works though), he's currently experimenting with single coils too, so who knows?

-the Strandberg pickups are basically cleaner and redefined P90s inside a lap steel (country guitars) casing.

-for the new album, they used a hollow bodied Strandberg and the RG2228, if I remember correctly they used the hollow body even for rhythms, "deeper low end, more open highs".

-for the current tour he's using an Axe Fx II and it sounded INCREDIBLE even compared to Javier's Ultra. Tosin's amazed too, "much more musical low end and something I cannot even explain on the highs".

Hope that was interesting


----------



## Alimination

new tosin pups eh? interesting... was just gona get d-activators for my 8, but I think I'll wait now.


----------



## ScottyB724

I'll just leave this here.

Weightless: Animals As Leaders: Amazon.co.uk: MP3 Downloads


----------



## brutalwizard

ScottyB724 said:


> I'll just leave this here.
> 
> Weightless: Animals As Leaders: Amazon.co.uk: MP3 Downloads



WHAT IS THIS!!!

do my eyes and ears deceive me??????????


----------



## RobZero




----------



## ScottyB724

^^ Preview of New Eden did that to me. brb need new pants.


----------



## ROAR

I came fucking buckets.


----------



## Winspear

Cool! Mix is kinda weird but in a way that's very quick to adjust to, just like the first album but in a different way 

Music sounds incredibly interesting! Man I wish I'd never seen that link, November is too far away!


----------



## Blasphemer




----------



## Winspear

Also, Glassmoon better be tabbing this shit already hmm


----------



## ROAR

Can anybody tell which is the song they've been playing live?


----------



## RobZero

isolated incidents


----------



## ROAR

Nice. Thanks dude.


----------



## Xaios

Listened to all the samples. Definitely looking forward to getting the album when it's released.


----------



## JamesM

I just want to stop writing music.


----------



## HumanFuseBen

OH MY FUCK those previews........ oh my god. this is going to be a revolution. holy shit. and the guitar tone is MUCH better than the first album. i would have hoped for a more natural drum tone rather than the usual djenty tones, but oh well. i'll gladly live with it!


----------



## Duelbart

Out in November? Anyone knows any way to fast-forward life?


----------



## brutalwizard

Duelbart said:


> Out in November? Anyone knows any way to fast-forward life?



the show lost


and i think the mix sounded wieard then a few snippets later i was lovin it


----------



## The Reverend

This is so...different from what I thought, but in all the right ways.

Do Not Go Gently is looking like it'll be my immediate favorite, but we'll see after a couple dozen listens what I'll like best.


----------



## metalheadblues

So looking forward to the new album..


----------



## technomancer

Album November, seeing them December


----------



## Double A

Jesus, those samples are astounding.


----------



## prh

holy shit!


----------



## Dan_Vacant

Damn I NEED that when it comes out 0.0


----------



## RobZero

is the preorder available somewhere?

like a t-shirt/hoodie+cd bundle....


----------



## Infamous Impact

YES.


----------



## Murdstone

New Eden sounds mind blowing.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Holy shit this album sounds absolutely crazy! I want my hands on that damn thing now!


----------



## guitareben

Oh. My. God. Any fears about it being a letdown have gone. It WILL be amazing.


----------



## ShadyDavey

I've listened to the first album approximately 75 times since purchase and this?

Holy Crap.


----------



## orakle

i-n-t-e-r-e-s-t-i-n-g-i-n-d-e-e-d-!-!-!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Is Misha handling the production for this and doing writing too like on the last album?


----------



## ROAR

^Nope. He had nothing to do with this one.


----------



## RobZero

i'm really looking forward to this because we will see javier and navene's influence on the writing process, they're great musicians so i expect nothing less than a masterpiece


----------



## KingTriton

I can say with hand on heart that this is the only thing ive ever felt such intense love for.


----------



## Double A

I have to say that although this year has been extremely disappointing to me (Opeth, Morbid Angel, Anthrax...) that I think this album and The HAARP Machines album are totally going to save the year in music for me.


----------



## codync

FUCK YES! I'm pretty sure I hear Hyphens in the Weightless preview. Hopefully they re-worked that song.


----------



## Sikthness

Double A said:


> I have to say that although this year has been extremely disappointing to me (Opeth, Morbid Angel, Anthrax...) that I think this album and The HAARP Machines album are totally going to save the year in music for me.


 
I hear ya on a disappointing year. Shit, Opeth, Textures, THA, PtH, BoO, and I'm sure some others have all fell short of expectations. So far only Last Chance to Reason and Corelia have lived up to the hype. Still excited about the Faceless and Mastodon though, but really the only stuff I'm dyin to hear is HAARP and this.


----------



## Sea

Double A said:


> I have to say that although this year has been extremely disappointing to me (Opeth, Morbid Angel, Anthrax...) that I think this album and The HAARP Machines album are totally going to save the year in music for me.



You forgot Thall.

Protest the Hero's album was pretty good.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Jeesus! The weight behind the bass and guitars is just immense! The mix sounds much more like what AAL in general conveys as a band, and the songs are much more "Tosing/Tosish" now. Did their drummer also do the writing for the drums this time around?


----------



## Fiction

I definitely get that this album has the more tosin feel, listening to the previews i'm somewhat dissapointed. Odessa has an awesome lead, but the rythmn seems to cluttered, which I get over all the songs.

It doesn't preview to much amazing stuff, some awesome riffs though.. but the heavier tracks just seem way to cluttered.


----------



## slapnutz

Man that shit sounds awesome, just awesome and refreshing.

Btw, one of the most impressive things I notices IMO was the Drums production. It is still sampled drums/DKFH/superior drummer..etc?... or full-on live drums?


----------



## JamesM

Fiction said:


> I definitely get that this album has the more tosin feel, listening to the previews i'm somewhat dissapointed. Odessa has an awesome lead, but the rythmn seems to cluttered, which I get over all the songs.
> 
> It doesn't preview to much amazing stuff, some awesome riffs though.. but the heavier tracks just seem way to cluttered.



I'm going to have to ask you to leave, I'm trying to masturbate to these previews thank you.


----------



## codync

Navene, their drummer, is handling all the production on this album. I believe he produced his solo project Fleshwrought's Metal Blade debut, so you might want to find out some info on that album. He probably uses pretty similar techniques for both. And yes, he wrote all of the drums this time. Come on, people.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

The Armada said:


> I'm going to have to ask you to leave, I'm trying to masturbate to these previews thank you.



Seconded. That comment was such a turn-off. 

On a serious note: From what you can tell of the previews, this sounds just like Animals As Leaders self-titled did - in the good way. They just carved more defined sounds for this album, like that slap thing you hear on the track 4. And the drums ain't just a machine. It's a band now, not just a guitar solo project.


----------



## MF_Kitten

i do think the guitars could have a little less cloudyness in the low mids area, and i think the rest of the drumkit could be brought up a bit, as the kick is very dominant.

But that's when i LOOK for things to pick on. The musicality is too good, and makes me forget the mix, like all good albums do


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Maybe the tracks will sound less cluttered when we aren't getting the shittiest, low-quality mp3s to judge this album on, that aren't even the full tracks yet.

Patience is a virtue for a reason.


----------



## Opion

Slunk Dragon said:


> Maybe the tracks will sound less cluttered when we aren't getting the shittiest, low-quality mp3s to judge this album on, that aren't even the full tracks yet.
> 
> Patience is a virtue for a reason.




This... 

What's the point of trying to judge the whole entire album on just shitty low-quality soundbites? If anything, it's making me excited to hear the impact of the record as a whole...


----------



## gilsontsang

sounds so brutal!


----------



## eventhetrees

I was concerned it was gonna mellow out quite a bit without Misha, seems like just the opposite has happened.

Can't fucking wait for this CD, it's gonna be one of the best of the year hands down. Even with the low quality samples you can tell it's going to sound a lot better than the last cd IMO.


----------



## Fiction

The Armada said:


> I'm going to have to ask you to leave, I'm trying to masturbate to these previews thank you.





Don't get me wrong, i'm extremely excited for the final product, just giving like, my opinion, man.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Slunk Dragon said:


> Maybe the tracks will sound less cluttered when we aren't getting the shittiest, low-quality mp3s to judge this album on, that aren't even the full tracks yet.
> 
> Patience is a virtue for a reason.



This is exactly what i am thinking too. Although i would get the album if it were just like in that clip anyway, because fuck, why not?


----------



## MetalBuddah

Why does the video have to be down  Stupid copyright claims...


----------



## Winspear

^ Still got Amazon


----------



## Sepulphagist

want... to... preorder... any kind of bundle..... NOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## elrrek

Went to see Animals As Leaders last night in Vienna.
Arrived at the venue without a ticket, it was mobbed outside.
Went inside to buy a ticket, sold out :/
Fail.
Sad panda went home clutching his newly bought AaL CD on the metro.


----------



## petereanima

Luckily, I bought my ticket a few months earlier already - I knew that one would be sold out. The Chelsea is WAY too small for this show.

AAL were amazing. BTBAM even topped that. One of the best concerts this year.


----------



## elrrek

petereanima said:


> Luckily, I bought my ticket a few months earlier already - I knew that one would be sold out. The Chelsea is WAY too small for this show.
> 
> AAL were amazing. BTBAM even topped that. One of the best concerts this year.



Ja, it was a last minute thing seeing as I had visitors and didn't know if I was going to be in town.

The door staff were of course, very friendly and not patronizing in any way


----------



## petereanima

elrrek said:


> The door staff were of course, very friendly and not patronizing in any way



As they always are...


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer

A video of their performance in vienna, very nice quality.


----------



## Lon

Missed the last songs of BTBAM because in a world city like vienna the metro just services until 12pm... but still, show was f*in unreal, tosin can't be human


----------



## KingTriton

E S P E R A is fucking killing me with its postapocalyptic vibe, i cant wait for the album.. LEAKLEAKLEAKLEAK!!!


----------



## gunshow86de

drjeffreyodweyer said:


> *snip*
> 
> A video of their performance in vienna, very nice quality.



I see you also subscribe to FotherMucker00's channel. He has some great quality live vids.


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer

The quality of his videos is pretty good and he shoots a lot of bands I'm interested in


----------



## S-O

STOKED.

http://prostheticrecords.com/?p=3011


----------



## JamesM

Very "meh" on the cover art. Lazily artistic. 


The music previews, however, I use as a masturbatory supplement.


----------



## Eptaceros

I like the artwork. It's minimal for sure, but I wouldn't say it's "lazily" made. It's the humble cover that lets the music breathe.


----------



## thedarkoceans

The Armada said:


> Very "meh" on the cover art. Lazily artistic.
> 
> 
> The music previews, however, I use as a masturbatory supplement.




yeah,the artwork is pretty shit.is THE SAME of the previous album.


----------



## Deadnightshade

The Armada said:


> I'm going to have to ask you to leave, I'm trying to masturbate to these previews thank you.





Kurkkuviipale said:


> Seconded. That comment was such a turn-off.



That guy wasn't a troll he was just sincere why pick on him ? 





The Armada said:


> Very "meh" on the cover art. Lazily artistic.





thedarkoceans said:


> yeah,the artwork is pretty shit.is THE SAME of the previous album.



Here you are:






Better,isn't it?


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer




----------



## AntaresX9

Cant wait for their tour next year as Tosin said that they would visit Europe again next year (he directly said he is looking forward to seeing us next year in September at the concert yesterday in Prague). As for the concert as a whole I was more excited than on christmas it was all really great even more so that I was seeing AAL live for the first time. BTBAM was also awesome and should have they replaced DOYLE as their support band and invited Periphery instead I would have been truly in heaven.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

> That guy wasn't a troll he was just sincere why pick on him ?



We didn't think he was trolling. It was a joke. We were not picking on him.


----------



## dymo

seeing them in 2 days and oh boy i already know that im going to throw my guitars in the trash after the show haha!

to the guys who went to one of their shows,did they have some cool shirts?


----------



## petereanima

I personally didn't like any of the shirts, but I'm not a good reference at that.  I thought the white one with the chess figure looked cool, but I'm an old school metalhead and only buy black shirts (with, lets say, "modest" artworks and prints - not a fan of the ALL CAPS ALL OVER BANDNAME PRINTS).

I think these were the ones available...


----------



## Prydogga

The Armada said:


> *Very "meh" on the cover art. Lazily artistic. *
> 
> 
> The music previews, however, I use as a masturbatory supplement.



Joel and I had an extensive discussion on this, and let's just say I agree with you. 

Had a few listens over the self titled in celebration of the announcement, and it should be a good release.


----------



## KingTriton

They have taken away the preview listen feature on amazon now? My life has temporarily no meaning.

Btw, anyone else think that the album art is really similar to Nine inch nails WITH_TEETH album? heheheh


----------



## Opion

^ You're not alone! Not that it turns me off to the music though, because that's all that matters - I like how it compliments the desolate yet strong vibes I got from the samples. I approve!


----------



## Slunk Dragon

I think the cover art looks pretty sweet. There is something that exists in art that's called minimalism. Besides, it's not extremely shitty artwork, it's just obviously emphasizing the music more than the look of the album, I mean I like it better that way. Of course just because there isn't a lot on an album cover doesn't always mean it's good *coughcough* Lulu *coughcough*.


----------



## codync

I think the art is pretty sweet. As for their shirts, I can't say I've seen one I liked.


----------



## ROAR

I have like 3 or 4 AAL shirts.
They're awesome.


----------



## VILARIKA

I think the album cover looks great, it makes me think a lot. Im curious where the concept for it came from.


----------



## GATA4

Animals As Leaders has been my favorite band since 2009. I cannot wait....at all.


----------



## kenken27

There's something about this artwork that reminds me of the Nine Inch Nails album With Teeth, and because of that I like it. In some cases less is more.


----------



## RubenBernges

I was at their concert in Hamburg last night, they absolutely killed it and I now feel both inspired to become a musician as incredible as Tosin and depressed 'cause I know it's impossible for a mere human to become as divine as Tosin is.

Anyway, I didn't take pictures, BUT... Tosin played Thoroughly at Home on a Mayones Regius 8 string with a yellow flamed maple top


----------



## GATA4

RubenBernges said:


> I was at their concert in Hamburg last night, they absolutely killed it and I now feel both inspired to become a musician as incredible as Tosin and depressed 'cause I know it's impossible for a mere human to become as divine as Tosin is.
> 
> Anyway, I didn't take pictures, BUT... Tosin played Thoroughly at Home on a Mayones Regius 8 string with a yellow flamed maple top



Don't feel that way man. Tosin is Tosin. No one can touch that. Let him inspire you, only!

BTW, yellow flamed maple top Mayones?


----------



## CFB

Shit, samples are gone? If some nice soul saved them I'd love to hear what the new record is all about.


----------



## Cabinet

CFB said:


> Shit, samples are gone? If some nice soul saved them I'd love to hear what the new record is all about.



Same, I haven't heard any of their new stuff except from live videos on youtube.


----------



## flavenstein

HURRY 
 
BEFORE IT GETS DELETED AGAIN


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I don't like the production that much...


----------



## lurgar

Whoa, the second song literally gave me chills.


----------



## Xplozive

Sounding pretty good. Cant wait for the release!


----------



## ROAR

ANybody have some info on the band PSI that Tosin was in before Reflux?
Apparently they put out just 100 cd's and I can't find any songs anywhere.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

ROAR said:


> ANybody have some info on the band PSI that Tosin was in before Reflux?
> Apparently they put out just 100 cd's and I can't find any songs anywhere.


0.0 i want to hear hear about that as well


----------



## Cabinet

I love bands that have a new sound on every album. Another disc with a completely different feel, flavor, atmosphere.
Too excited man. Too excited.


----------



## MacTown09

Stealthtastic said:


> I don't like the production that much...



The actual album will sound leagues better than that YouTube clip. Don't be judgin an album based off it's sample!

Is it just me or did I hear a bass?


----------



## RobZero

i hear it too, probably it will be present only on the album as the previous one...

btw, i really like the production, it sounds more natural, warmer and cleaner to me, judging by the samples.


----------



## MF_Kitten

MacTown09 said:


> The actual album will sound leagues better than that YouTube clip. Don't be judgin an album based off it's sample!
> 
> Is it just me or did I hear a bass?



I am guessing these aren't mastered, since it's so early from the release date.

and yeah, i am definitely hearing a bass in there, but i think it's playing in the same octave as the guitar, giving more power and focus, which works really well for this kind of riffing. it really makes it all sound solid as hell, huh?


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Misha said they used some sort of "bass emulation" using the guitar as bass for the first album, wondering if a real bass was used this time. For sure I can hear the Strandberg on riffs and leads, its sound is so unique.


----------



## MacTown09

MF_Kitten said:


> I am guessing these aren't mastered, since it's so early from the release date.
> 
> and yeah, i am definitely hearing a bass in there, but i think it's playing in the same octave as the guitar, giving more power and focus, which works really well for this kind of riffing. it really makes it all sound solid as hell, huh?



Yeah I was thinkin the some thing. Makes the whole thing sound more defined and real. 

I knew their was something interesting with the guitar sound! It makes sense now that you mention the Strandberg


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

MacTown09 said:


> The actual album will sound leagues better than that YouTube clip. Don't be judgin an album based off it's sample!
> 
> Is it just me or did I hear a bass?



I was going by the Amazon previews, but I'm hoping it still hasn't been mastered or anywhere near done yet in terms of production.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> Misha said they used some sort of "bass emulation" using the guitar as bass for the first album, wondering if a real bass was used this time. For sure I can hear the Strandberg on riffs and leads, its sound is so unique.



They used a guitar pitched down an octave.


----------



## S-O

Diggin' it, I prefer this production over the self titled, this one isn't quite as hifi. It's a bit more full, not that Bulb couldn't do that haha, he had a pod and DKFH, and he made gold.


----------



## technomancer

Guys commenting on the production of an album based on a youtube vid made from low quality samples ripped from Amazon crack me up


----------



## Murdstone

Judging by the clips I'm going to be listening to New Eden, Espera and David about 600,000 times more than everything else.


----------



## S-O

technomancer said:


> Guys commenting on the production of an album based on a youtube vid made from low quality samples ripped from Amazon crack me up



Normally I'd be right there with ya, but these ones really don't sound that trashy, certainly not lossless, but it's a large step up from 128kbs mp3 tripe.

EDIT: I thought we were talking about the youtube one, I have not listened to the Amazon one. My bad.


----------



## JamesM

It's been really awkward walking to class with an erection for the past week or so. These clips have really gotten deep into my subconscious.


----------



## FormerlyVintage

Just saw them Live Friday.
It was nothing short of epic.
Flawless performance and they played some stuff from the new album.

Another cool thing is that when I was eating in the restaurant that was part of the venue, AAL and BTBAM entered the restaurant and started dining there. When Tosin was finished I approached him and he signed a pick I had with me (I suspect it has Pick of Destiny like powers now, but I don't wanna get the marker off, so I haven't tried yet). I also got to take a picture with him and talked to him. Really cool.

Something I also noticed was that a lot of people (Including me) left after AAL and didn't stay for BTBAM.


----------



## mithologian

Django said:


> .
> 
> Something I also noticed was that a lot of people (Including me) left after AAL and didn't stay for BTBAM.


----------



## FormerlyVintage

mithologian said:


>



Yeah yeah,I know. I'm personally just not a fan of their vocals. I also had to go home using public transit, so I didn't have a lot of time to stick around. Kind of sucks, because I would've liked to hear Selkies live.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

The Armada said:


> It's been really awkward walking to class with an erection for the past week or so. These clips have really gotten deep into my subconscious.



The whole fucking September has been one continuous erection thanks to Dream Theater, Textures, Opeth, Corelia, Red Seas Fire and the kinds of that.

AAL must be the very peak of this awesome year.


----------



## Winspear

AAL posted a Facebook status asking if we want to hear a new song so keep a look out!


----------



## KingTriton

yeah im fucking dying over here man, hope they give us an infinite regression!


----------



## Slunk Dragon

EtherealEntity said:


> AAL posted a Facebook status asking if we want to hear a new song so keep a look out!



Just hearing one track would make me lose my damn mind.


----------



## metalheadblues

^ same here 
This album will be mindblowing, the album preview is amazing


----------



## willow

Cant fucking wait for Weightless to drop. I didnt see the preview videos before they got taken down but from hearing "Isolated Incidents" live i am fully impressed.

Does anyone have any decent quality live bootlegs out of interest?


----------



## Winspear

Just saw AAL support BTBAM. Brilliant! The live sound was a hell of a lot better than the last show I went to in Reading (and even that was good). Sounded absolutely perfect. They played quite a long set too  That new song is really catching on with me. I wonder if that Javier clean solo piece is on the new album.

BTBAM played the entirety of Colours, with an encore of the first track from the new EP, Disease Injury Madness, Teen Spirit (really), and Selkies. Awesome


----------



## gotnothing

EtherealEntity said:


> Just saw AAL support BTBAM. Brilliant! The live sound was a hell of a lot better than the last show I went to in Reading (and even that was good). Sounded absolutely perfect. They played quite a long set too  That new song is really catching on with me. I wonder if that Javier clean solo piece is on the new album.
> 
> BTBAM played the entirety of Colours, with an encore of the first track from the new EP, Disease Injury Madness, Teen Spirit (really), and Selkies. Awesome



Sounds like a killer show!


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Looks like Tosin is playing a Mayones 8, sweet!


----------



## Ninetyfour

EtherealEntity said:


> Just saw AAL support BTBAM. Brilliant! The live sound was a hell of a lot better than the last show I went to in Reading (and even that was good). Sounded absolutely perfect. They played quite a long set too  That new song is really catching on with me. I wonder if that Javier clean solo piece is on the new album.
> 
> BTBAM played the entirety of Colours, with an encore of the first track from the new EP, Disease Injury Madness, Teen Spirit (really), and Selkies. Awesome



COLOURS ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

I am excited.


----------



## RubenBernges

glassmoon0fo said:


> Looks like Tosin is playing a Mayones 8, sweet!



Yupp, I mentioned that two pages back. He was playing that Mayones in Hamburg last week as well, it's got a yellow flamed maple top. I hope he'll get around to posting a NGD on it soon.


----------



## Winspear

Yeah I forgot to mention that guitar! It was really nice - had a view from literally straight infront of him 
They played two gigs there in a row. That seems to be becoming a common thing at that venue, knowing they will sell out. 
I think Dan from BTBAM blew his amp a few bars from the end of their set haha, forgot about that.
The guy who uploaded that video filmed the entirety of both nights, haha, nuts!


----------



## Dan_Vacant

tosins mayones is Awesome looking I want to see a ngd for that


----------



## Ninetyfour

Javier's Axe-fx or his pedal board failed at some point tonight, also I think there was something wrong with the Mac they were using (click track?). They didn't play their whole set as planned, but fuck it was marvellous.


----------



## jsl2h90

im grabbing weightless as soon as it leaks, and i don't care what AAL or any of you think lol cause I will be buying the hard copy too. It's not my fault Tosin writes such incredible music. Those 30 second samples blew my mind.


----------



## DDDorian

jsl2h90 said:


> im grabbing weightless as soon as it leaks, and i don't care what AAL or any of you think lol



Maybe you'll care a bit more if I give you the weekend to think about it?


----------



## Winspear

Woop woop!


Prosthetic Records said:


> *PRE-ORDER THE NEW ANIMALS AS LEADERS ALBUM STARTING TOMORROW*
> _"Weightless" coming in November on CD, LP, MP3; new song to be unveiled tomorrow_
> 
> The "Weight" is over!
> 
> On Nov. 8 (Nov. 7 in the UK, Nov. 4 in mainland Europe), Prosthetic will release "Weightless," the long-awaited new album by ANIMALS AS LEADERS. Our pre-order at http://store.prostheticrecords.com will launch tomorrow at noon EST, but since you've ordered something AAL-related from us in the past, we wanted to give you both a heads-up about the pre-order and a sneak peek at what we'll be offering.
> 
> Our webshop will offer "Weightless" on both CD and vinyl. The CD is a six-panel, plastic-free "eco-style" digipak, while the LP will be available in three variants: clear (limited to 400 copies), "Weightless blue" (limited to 75 copies) and 180-gram black. All LPs will include a download card and come in a unique record jacket that features a die-cut rendering of the band's circular logo. (We won't have pictures of it for another few weeks, so apologies if that description doesn't do it justice. Just know it will look cool!)
> 
> We'll also offer two exclusive t-shirt designs -- one of which will be available in both white and black -- and an exclusive hoodie. All of these will be available on their own or with a CD or LP.
> 
> Then there's the "deluxe bundle," which will include both shirts, your choice of CD or LP, and a custom screen-printed poster that will only be available during the pre-order.
> 
> Again, all of the above will be available while supplies last at http://store.prostheticrecords.com starting tomorrow. While you're there, feel free to pick up one of the last remaining copies of the double-vinyl version of the band's self-titled debut, which features expanded artwork, 3-D imagery, the bonus track "Wave of Babies" and custom AAL 3-D glasses.
> 
> Finally, tomorrow will also see the official unveiling of a new song from "Weightless" called "Isolated Incidents." The band has been playing this song live over the past couple of months, and there are plenty of YouTube clips out there of varying degrees of quality -- but now you'll finally have the chance to hear the studio version of the song in its entirety. The band's graphic designer even created a cool video accompaniment for the song for us; hopefully you'll dig it as much as we do.
> 
> "Weightless" features the recording debut of guitarist Javier Reyes (who mixed the album) and drummer Navene Koperweis (who served as producer). Both have been integral parts of ANIMALS AS LEADERS since the group began touring two years ago. Stay tuned in the coming weeks for behind-the-scenes footage of Reyes and Koperweis recording "Weightless" with Tosin Abasi.
> 
> ANIMALS AS LEADERS is currently touring Europe with Between The Buried and Me. The two groups will join forces again for a North American tour that kicks off next month. For a complete list of the band's upcoming tour dates, visit the band's Facebook page.
> 
> Thanks for your continued support of Prosthetic and ANIMALS AS LEADERS!
> 
> Prosthetic Records
> http://store.prostheticrecords.com


----------



## anomynous

Yay, new song


----------



## KingTriton

Why the HELL would they give us that song that they have been playing live every night??? Give us something we havent heard for fuck sake, im getting pissed on how bad they handle this new record release, and why is the previews on amazon down? Sorry ive just been so excited since monday when they posted on facebook and asked us if we wanted to hear a new song from weightless and then they decide that, hey lets just torture our fans and release that one that theyve heard a million times!


----------



## Alberto7

^ That's part of the marketing technique, I presume . Torture you, keep you interested and curious... When the album comes out, you won't wait a second to get it. I know I won't!


----------



## prh

nice to see its no longer the 'tosin abasi experience' (not that there would be anything wrong with that ), which makes it that much more ridiculous of a band seeing how amazing javier and navene are too


----------



## Winspear

prh said:


> nice to see its no longer the 'tosin abasi experience' (not that there would be anything wrong with that ), which makes it that much more ridiculous of a band seeing how amazing javier and navene are too





In regards to the marketing, I agree with Alberto. One song and the previews are enough - in fact, I kind of wish there had been nothing at all  It would have been kind of cool not having any idea whatsoever of the direction the band were going to take, now that things have completely changed since the self titled.


----------



## Ninetyfour

prh said:


> nice to see its no longer the 'tosin abasi experience' (not that there would be anything wrong with that ), which makes it that much more ridiculous of a band seeing how amazing javier and navene are too



Quite the contrary last night, everybody was shouting, "Tosin! Tosin!" Then some guy shouted "and the other guy too!" It was pretty funny to be honest. Javier improvised during setups, he is brilliant though.


----------



## brutalwizard

anomynous said:


> Yay, new song





KingTriton said:


> Why the HELL would they give us that song that they have been playing live every night???



hey everyone, i feel slow or something cause i cant for the life of me find a studio version of isolated incidents.


----------



## codync

It hasn't been released yet. I wonder if Prosthetic is going to screw the record release up like they did with Trap Them, or if they've learned their lesson. No way I'm paying $20+ for a record that's printed poorly.


----------



## KingTriton

Well according to prostethic they will release Isolated Incidents tomorrow, but i just cant understand why they dont give us a song wich we havent heard, that would be a smarter move marketing wise i think. Even though the previews are designed to do that i just think that after all these days releasing isolated incidents is a smack in the face for all the fans that wants to hear something new when they obv gonna purchase the record anyway. i dont know.. at least i wanna be able to hear the prewievs again..


----------



## MikeH




----------



## cfrank

KingTriton said:


> Well according to prostethic they will release Isolated Incidents tomorrow, but i just cant understand why they dont give us a song wich we havent heard, that would be a smarter move marketing wise i think. Even though the previews are designed to do that i just think that after all these days releasing isolated incidents is a smack in the face for all the fans that wants to hear something new when they obv gonna purchase the record anyway. i dont know.. at least i wanna be able to hear the prewievs again..



Considering the fact that the first animals as leaders album was streaming on myspace back then when it got released, having just one song sucks but it's still okay.jpeg.
Just dying to hear if navene's mixing does justice to AAL, i loved the fleshwrought album even though it's a completely different genre/sound.

Edit: Oh. Now i can listen to it : )


----------



## The Reverend

I feel special having seen it before it had 200 views


----------



## flavenstein

Song is posted. EDIT: Nevermind I didn't see that it was already posted here.


----------



## KingTriton

Loving the mix! Still feel a bit cheated  NVM IM HAPPY NOW!


----------



## Guitarman700

OH MY HOLY FUCK.


----------



## Murdstone

I like the mastered version, sounds a lot spacier.


----------



## Winspear

That mix is shit hot


----------



## brutalwizard

this mix sounds HUGE!!! 

fuck and i just washed these pants for the periphery show tonight

hey glassmoon, were's the tabs at?


----------



## anomynous

Animals As Leaders - "Isolated Incidents" (official stream) - YouTube


Isolated Incidents


----------



## S-O

That's the stuff!


----------



## guitareben

Fuck yes!!!! I love this!


----------



## F0rte

!

/rant

@MikeH: You beat me to it 

BUT SO EPIC


----------



## ScottyB724

Ohhhh yes that was amazing. Excitement levels are now fully maxed out.


----------



## DLG

I don't care that much about tonez and mixez, but the song doesn't sound like much of a departure from the first album. pretty good. hope they experiment a little more on the album though. really nice solo.


----------



## Double A

I am glad the pre-order packages are up. This will be the first album I have ever pre-ordered. *high five*


----------



## JamesM

Perfect.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

The Armada said:


> Perfect.



This encapsulates my thoughts.


----------



## RobZero

mind=blown.

tone is different but still interesting. Cleans are godly.


----------



## The Reverend

I hated the middle part of the song. I hope that's the only part on the album like that. On their self-titled, there's not a single part that hit me wrong.


----------



## CFB

The blue version is already sold out?  I didn't know they had so many vinyl-listening fans.


----------



## flavenstein

CFB said:


> The blue version is already sold out?  I didn't know they had so many vinyl-listening fans.



Well, it only took 75. I'll sell you mine for $1000... wait... no, I'm never going to sell it.


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer

Oh my god the mix is unbelievable great. 
The clean guitars sound amazing.

Song is also very nice.

Can. not. wait.


----------



## JPMike

My heart stopped for a second...

Honestly, I want it now!!


----------



## Solodini

The show in Glasgow was really good last night. I think Tosin must be picking up some heat from Ibanez, as he seems to be mostly back to using the RG and the Strandberg only saw 2 or 3 songs. What a shame. 

Tosin was really nice. I spoke to him briefly about my book and the prospect of him and Javier being involved in it. Seemed like he may be interested. Sweeeet! He also mentioned that he is planning to write a book of his own, pertaining to 8 string. Didn't have a chance to chat details, though.


----------



## etcetera

Great to finally hear the song in good quality, it sounds great! The mix/production is fantastic, can't wait for the album.  It's just a shame they aren't shipping the deluxe bundle internationally, so no poster for anyone outside the US.

Did anyone else try staring into the very center of the screen towards the end of the Isolated Incidents clip, in the final heavy section? It caused crazy optical illusions for me, almost made my eyes water.


----------



## asher

Weightless + shirt preordered


----------



## Slunk Dragon

That mix is so much better than those damn previews! Holy hell, I am now super excited for this!


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer

If someones interested, heres a nice interview with tosin in vienna. (Even though tosin's a little pissed  )


----------



## Winspear




----------



## IAMLORDVADER

@paul waggoner


----------



## eventhetrees

New song - Amazing, LOVE the mix sounds HUGE, this is definitely gonna be in my top 3 albums this year, can't fucking wait!

Interview - made me laugh at times when he got annoyed, but some of the questions were good and his answer were real good as well.


----------



## Riggy

Saw them last night supporting BTB&M. Mind = Blown; The Strandberg 8 sounded amazing. Had a chat with Tosin afterwards too, nice chap.


----------



## Mwoit

Solodini said:


> The show in Glasgow was really good last night. I think Tosin must be picking up some heat from Ibanez, as he seems to be mostly back to using the RG and the Strandberg only saw 2 or 3 songs. What a shame.
> 
> Tosin was really nice. I spoke to him briefly about my book and the prospect of him and Javier being involved in it. Seemed like he may be interested. Sweeeet! He also mentioned that he is planning to write a book of his own, pertaining to 8 string. Didn't have a chance to chat details, though.



That gig was awesome, except leaving mid set of BtBAM (White Walls) sucked heavily. I got to shake Javier's hand though. AAL sounded tight as fuck and great for sure. The gig however was very much watching the guys rip it up and chilling.


----------



## eventhetrees

Weightless (Animals as Leaders album) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Track lengths and album length available..... hmmm...


----------



## flavenstein

eventhetrees said:


> Weightless (Animals as Leaders album) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Track lengths and album length available..... hmmm...



If I'm not mistaken, this information was available on amazon when the previews were still up.


----------



## eventhetrees

flavenstein said:


> If I'm not mistaken, this information was available on amazon when the previews were still up.



Ah true.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Crap, I only have enough extra cash for tickets to Saints and Sinners on the fourth or Weightless on the eighth.


----------



## codync

*mod edit: encouraging illegal downloading: it'll get you banned every time*


----------



## jsl2h90

MikeH said:


>



Am I hearing a bass in there somewhere or am I being deceived by the lower register of the 8 string? And did anyone else notice the FX on the ending solo where it went from sounding like a guitar to a keyboard? I get the feeling the new album is going to incorporate Tosin's electronica influences quite a bit more than the first one did.

I don't know anything about mixing or production value but to me it sounds a bit more sterile than the first album. Good to see they're not putting the chugga-chugga on the back burner either. It's nice to be able to clearly hear Javier's rhythm parts underneath everything after watching this song live so many times on youtube with crappy audio.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

jsl2h90 said:


> Am I hearing a bass in there somewhere or am I being deceived by the lower register of the 8 string? And did anyone else notice the FX on the ending solo where it went from sounding like a guitar to a keyboard? I get the feeling the new album is going to incorporate Tosin's electronica influences quite a bit more than the first one did.
> 
> I don't know anything about mixing or production value but to me it sounds a bit more sterile than the first album. Good to see they're not putting the chugga-chugga on the back burner either. It's nice to be able to clearly hear Javier's rhythm parts underneath everything after watching this song live so many times on youtube with crappy audio.



Ofcourse they used bass on the album. The mix would sound shit othervice. (Keep in mind that 8 string guitar is still one octave higher than bass)

E: Now you've mentioned bass, I've gotta say that the low-end on the mix sounds awesome. Turning my subwoofer off almost made me shed a tear.


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer

Kurkkuviipale said:


> (Keep in mind that 8 string guitar is still one octave higher than bass)



Mhh I dont think so.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

drjeffreyodweyer said:


> Mhh I dont think so.


 
+1. a regular 4 string bass and 8 string guitar in drop E are the same octave, but the bass definately fills out certain frequencies a lot better. Meshuggah's bassist and guitarists play in the same octave pretty much constantly, but if you ever listen to a track without the bass, you can really tell the difference. matter of fact, most people say that they cant hear the bass on a meshuggah track, i say that's about 65% of what they're hearing . the AAL track isnt quite that bass-heavy, but you get my drift.


----------



## jsl2h90

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Ofcourse they used bass on the album. The mix would sound shit othervice. (Keep in mind that 8 string guitar is still one octave higher than bass)
> 
> E: Now you've mentioned bass, I've gotta say that the low-end on the mix sounds awesome. Turning my subwoofer off almost made me shed a tear.


In an interview with the Music Zoo on youtube they mention they used a downtuned 6 string effect for bass on the first album if I'm remembering correctly. And if what you're saying is true then who played bass? (I'm assuming either Tosin or Javier but you never know). I always wondered what they'd sound like with a fretless Sean Malone-style bassist.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

glassmoon0fo said:


> +1. a regular 4 string bass and 8 string guitar in drop E are the same octave, but the bass definately fills out certain frequencies a lot better. Meshuggah's bassist and guitarists play in the same octave pretty much constantly, but if you ever listen to a track without the bass, you can really tell the difference. matter of fact, most people say that they cant hear the bass on a meshuggah track, i say that's about 65% of what they're hearing . the AAL track isnt quite that bass-heavy, but you get my drift.



Ah yea right, if you play like meshuggah then yes, but I thought people actually tune their basses lower than the usual 5-string B and to me the AAL mix sounds somewhat like that. I'm not sure if they go down to F, that'd be freaking low.

And yea, guitars are built so that their high overtones are emphasized where basses are built from bass heavy materials, which in turn emphasize the lower overtones.



> In an interview with the Music Zoo on youtube they mention they used a downtuned 6 string effect for bass on the first album if I'm remembering correctly. And if what you're saying is true then who played bass? (I'm assuming either Tosin or Javier but you never know). I always wondered what they'd sound like with a fretless Sean Malone-style bassist.



They pitched down a guitar (digitally IIRC) one octave to get the sound. I guess they're using a real bass this time as they are running on a higher budget. And yea, Tosin played the bass for the first album so why not for this as well? It's just a 'ghost guitar' anyway.

E: I just tried to separate the center channel from the rest of the mix and I really can't hear a solid bass anywhere. My subwoofer is just rumbling. Either they have cut all the highs out from the bass or then I don't know. This is getting interesting.


----------



## Solodini

Bass guitar is definitely an octave below 8 string, else a Fender bass 6 would be in the same register as a bass guitar which, with 30" scale and an .084 gauge 6th string, it is not.


----------



## Kairos

jsl2h90 said:


> I don't know anything about mixing or production value but to me it sounds a bit *more sterile* than the first album.



wutt


----------



## flavenstein

jsl2h90 said:


> I don't know anything about mixing or production value but to me it sounds a bit more sterile than the first album




I agree; the first album had a much more musty, anthropomorphic sound. (see also "using non sound-related adjectives to describe sound")


----------



## celticelk

Solodini said:


> Bass guitar is definitely an octave below 8 string, else a Fender bass 6 would be in the same register as a bass guitar which, with 30" scale and an .084 gauge 6th string, it is not.


 
A Fender Bass VI is definitely the same range as a bass guitar: the octave below six-string standard guitar tuning. A 8-string dropped-E is the same note as a bass guitar standard-tuning low string.


----------



## Winspear

celticelk said:


> A Fender Bass VI is definitely the same range as a bass guitar: the octave below six-string standard guitar tuning. A 8-string dropped-E is the same note as a bass guitar standard-tuning low string.





And as far as I know, most 8 string music is recorded with bass in the same octave, Meshuggah style.


----------



## Murdstone

Speaking frequency-wise, a bass guitar is the same thing as the bottom strings of an 8 string guitar downtuned a whole step.

I'll cite my favorite octave/frequency chart.
http://www.contrabass.com/pages/frequency.html

Bass:
G2
D2
A1
E1

8 string guitar a step down:
D4
A3
F3
C3
G2
D2
A1
E1


----------



## Solodini

I was always under the impression that C3 was that on the 2nd string of guitar. I'd always been taught that guitar shared the same sort of range as cello and the perceived C3 on 5th string was just due to the harmonic response of guitar.


----------



## Winspear

^ Remember it's a transposing instrument. I can never remember which octave is true though haha. Right now I'm with Murdstone. I know that's at least the correct 'scientific' octave, if it would be called that.


----------



## Murdstone

I do know that different octaves are used, especially in Europe.
Why? Some might say something about transposing, others might say just to fuck with people.

Also you could think about it this way - if the highest e on a guitar is E4 rather than E3, it would be correct to assume the next string up would be A4, which is what Garry markets his strings as. So I don't know if it's only an American thing or if it's standard, but that's how I've always done it.


----------



## Gasgiant

2 h 40 min left until AAL begins @Nosturi, Helsinki. I've waited so long for this day...


----------



## TimmaethBoy

Looking forward to the new album.  Tabbing out Song of Solomon, and man, those stretches on certain chords are a biatch to do/transfer to quickly.

I'm still debating about seeing them live. It's a shame BTBAM are headlining . Not sure how long Animals' setlist would be. I'm guessing no longer than 30-40 mins.


----------



## jsl2h90

flavenstein said:


> I agree; the first album had a much more musty, anthropomorphic sound. (see also "using non sound-related adjectives to describe sound")




Well i guess guthrie govan is guilty of the same offense as he describes the sound/tone of (for example) steinberger guitars to be colorless and i quote, sterile. Im not saying navene sucks at mixing, its just my opinion in comparison with bulb's style of mixing.


----------



## brutalwizard

TimmaethBoy said:


> I'm still debating about seeing them live. It's a shame BTBAM are headlining . Not sure how long Animals' setlist would be. I'm guessing no longer than 30-40 mins.




first off i have seen AAL 4 times, i there set is always like that probably around 30 mins. so the awesomeness that is BTBAM should not be called into question.


----------



## TimmaethBoy

brutalwizard said:


> first off i have seen AAL 4 times, i there set is always like that probably around 30 mins. so the awesomeness that is BTBAM should not be called into question.



Oh I question them all I want. Don't care for them, which is why I left early when they headlined for Townsend/Cynic about a year or so ago.

But even with the awesomeness that is AAL, it sucks that they're not gonna have a long set, especially considering they're playing at House of Blues, so dunno if it's worth the money tbh.. Perhaps I'll wait for a better headliner in the future


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

celticelk said:


> A Fender Bass VI is definitely the same range as a bass guitar: the octave below six-string standard guitar tuning. A 8-string dropped-E is the same note as a bass guitar standard-tuning low string.




The Bass VI is one octave below a standard guitar, a standard bass is two.


----------



## brutalwizard

TimmaethBoy said:


> Oh I question them all I want. Don't care for them, which is why I left early when they headlined for Townsend/Cynic about a year or so ago.
> 
> But even with the awesomeness that is AAL, it sucks that they're not gonna have a long set, especially considering they're playing at House of Blues, so dunno if it's worth the money tbh.. Perhaps I'll wait for a better headliner in the future



to each his own, 

i didn't stay for underoath or dredg on circa survives headling tour, in which they didn't even play, when AAl opened for them.
i actually skipped dredg to catch the ghost inside down the street

but who cant love this song?


----------



## glassmoon0fo

dragonblade629 said:


> The Bass VI is one octave below a standard guitar, a standard bass is two.


 
Has anyone even bothered to look into this?  As a certified music educator i can PROMISE you that a 4 string standard bass is one octave below a standard 6 string guitar, and the very same octave as an 8 string tuned to drop E. I usually dont care when people argue over just about anything, but some of you are simply mistaken about this.

Now to get back on topic, I preordered the album with TWO shirts, because i wore out my last two


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer

glassmoon0fo said:


> Has anyone even bothered to look into this?  As a certified music educator i can PROMISE you that a 4 string standard bass is one octave below a standard 6 string guitar, and the very same octave as an 8 string tuned to drop E. I usually dont care when people argue over just about anything, but some of you are simply mistaken about this.



^this!


----------



## Solodini

Playing about with bass samples and charts seems like you guys are right, I admit my incorrectness. I'm just really bemused as to the Bass VI being so much shorter and lighter strung than most bass guitars.


----------



## mithologian

TimmaethBoy said:


> Oh I question them all I want. Don't care for them, which is why I left early when they headlined for Townsend/Cynic about a year or so ago.
> 
> But even with the awesomeness that is AAL, it sucks that they're not gonna have a long set, especially considering they're playing at House of Blues, so dunno if it's worth the money tbh.. Perhaps I'll wait for a better headliner in the future



I guess not many thought this line up was Gold.


----------



## Ralyks

TimmaethBoy said:


> But even with the awesomeness that is AAL, it sucks that they're not gonna have a long set, especially considering they're playing at House of Blues, so dunno if it's worth the money tbh.. Perhaps I'll wait for a better headliner in the future



I believe they're getting an hour, and Tesseract is playing 45 minutes. They said having only 3 bands made it possible for each band to get longer sets.

Unless you mean the Boston show, which I think Red Chord and another band are on the bill (although I thought it was suppose to be Dillinger Escape Plan...?)


----------



## technomancer

Ralyks said:


> I believe they're getting an hour, and Tesseract is playing 45 minutes. They said having only 3 bands made it possible for each band to get longer sets.
> 
> Unless you mean the Boston show, which I think Red Chord and another band are on the bill (although I thought it was suppose to be Dillinger Escape Plan...?)



Hopefully it works out that way for the Pittsburgh date in December, as I've seen them 3 times with short sets so a longer one would be a nice change of pace


----------



## Into Obsidian

This song sounds really promising, Tosin Abasi is a genius and Im sure the new stuff will become one of the top albums of this year


----------



## TimmaethBoy

Ralyks said:


> I believe they're getting an hour, and Tesseract is playing 45 minutes. They said having only 3 bands made it possible for each band to get longer sets.
> 
> Unless you mean the Boston show, which I think Red Chord and another band are on the bill (although I thought it was suppose to be Dillinger Escape Plan...?)



Nah, the Houston show.

Hm.. Tesseract. Never heard of them. :quick youtube check on them: Oh lawdy, that did not help my case in pushing me to go to the show.


----------



## jsl2h90

glassmoon0fo said:


> Now to get back on topic, I preordered the album with TWO shirts, because i wore out my last two


I'm going with bundle #5. That hoodie looks pretty comfortable.
Animals As Leaders - Preorder Bundle #5 | Merchconnectioninc.com


----------



## Will XS01

Preordered the Blue Weightless a while ago and I'm extremely stoked for the release. Definitely want to cover this album more than anything! 
I can no longer control my fandom!


----------



## RobZero

dragonblade629 said:


> The Bass VI is one octave below a standard guitar, a standard bass is two.




troll.


----------



## MobiusR

TimmaethBoy said:


> Nah, the Houston show.
> 
> Hm.. Tesseract. Never heard of them. :quick youtube check on them: Oh lawdy, that did not help my case in pushing me to go to the show.



-_____________________________________-


----------



## ROAR

If I get to see AAL for the third time this year alongside
TesseracT + Elliot Fucking Coleman, and BTBAM I will go to church.

Yea, not really. But I'll be stoked.


----------



## TimmaethBoy

MobiusR said:


> -_____________________________________-


 
Vocals just make me facepalm all day long.


----------



## VILARIKA

Will XS01 said:


> Preordered the Blue Weightless a while ago and I'm extremely stoked for the release. Definitely want to cover this album more than anything!
> I can no longer control my fandom!




you gimme da blue one, i giv you my blak one


----------



## MobiusR

TimmaethBoy said:


> Vocals just make me facepalm all day long.



ok now you make me wanna slap you hard 

Go listen to the album before saying shit


----------



## brutalwizard

MobiusR said:


> ok now you make me wanna slap you hard
> 
> Go listen to the album before saying shit



you guys need to slap eachother




and i pre-ordered already


----------



## TimmaethBoy

MobiusR said:


> ok now you make me wanna slap you hard
> 
> Go listen to the album before saying shit



Oh baibai! Buy me a drink first before you go all dominatrix on me

Meant no offense, but the vocals just don't do it for me, which sucks because musically, it's awesome.


----------



## F0rte

At first I thought this thread was called "Weightloss Track List Announced" I was like...WUT


----------



## Into Obsidian

LolWotGuitar said:


> At first I thought this thread was called "Weightloss Track List Announced" I was like...WUT


----------



## ROAR

ANIMALS AS LEADERS Weightless Studio Update #1 - Videos on Demand - Metal Injection

Yahoo!


----------



## Dan_Vacant

I'm preordering the cd tommorow along with a poster, it will make waiting way worse now that I'm preordering it and the studio update is awesome


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l

ROAR said:


> ANIMALS AS LEADERS Weightless Studio Update #1 - Videos on Demand - Metal Injection
> 
> Yahoo!



I hear Hyphens playing!  now i'm really stoked on this album


----------



## ScottyB724

Yes! That studio video has me even more stoked now that it's basically confirming Javier's live solo piece has made it to the album as well as some form of hyphens! woot


----------



## JoeyBTL

that part Navene is playing to is just disgusting 

so stoked.


----------



## Scrubface05

I'm sad because apparently on the date near me, BTBAM is being replaced by....ziggy marley?


----------



## Guitarman700

Scrubface05 said:


> I'm sad because apparently on the date near me, BTBAM is being replaced by....ziggy marley?



WUT.


----------



## ROAR

hahahahahh Ziggy Marley. I saw him open up for Van Halen in 07 hahahah
or maybe it was Damian. Oh well.


----------



## KingTriton

Haha wow at 0:17 that little melodyline is pretty imba  Parts of Hyphens Master has become the track Weightless, i cant wait for the album.. SO STOOOKEDDDDDD


----------



## GSingleton

Scrubface05 said:


> I'm sad because apparently on the date near me, BTBAM is being replaced by....ziggy marley?



WHAT?!?!? NO! that doesn't work out at all.

Seeing them Nov. 12th


----------



## lurgar

Sorry if this has been answered already, but when are the preorders shipping? Like will it be on the release date or are they going to do it early?


----------



## Dan_Vacant

lurgar said:


> Sorry if this has been answered already, but when are the preorders shipping? Like will it be on the release date or are they going to do it early?


I think it depend on the site. I believe the site I ordered from said it is being shipped one week before the official release date.


----------



## Chaotisys

ScottyB724 said:


> Yes! That studio video has me even more stoked now that it's basically confirming Javier's live solo piece has made it to the album as well as some form of hyphens! woot



Unfortunately Javier's solo piece won't be on the album. You'd know that if you've heard the song samples. Here they are: Weightless by Animals As Leaders - Fairshare Music - the home of feelgood downloads

I'm not impressed, at all. Lots of silly djent riffing and guitar solo wankery...none of it is catchy or memorable. It's pretty clear to me that this album won't be as good as the last.


----------



## toiletstand

maybe you should wait until you hear the full cuts on the album?


----------



## Winspear

Hmm, sounds pretty much the same to me! Though also completely different.


----------



## teqnick

Chaotisys said:


> Unfortunately Javier's solo piece won't be on the album. You'd know that if you've heard the song samples. Here they are: Weightless by Animals As Leaders - Fairshare Music - the home of feelgood downloads
> 
> I'm not impressed, at all. Lots of silly djent riffing and guitar solo wankery...none of it is catchy or memorable. It's pretty clear to me that this album won't be as good as the last.



throw yourself in front of a bus.

Give the damn thing a chance. Considering that it's the first REAL Animals as Leaders album, it's silly to go into it with childish assumptions and strong predisposition.

I spoke with Javier this summer at the Chicago date for their tour, and they were all really happy with how things turned out. Javier mixed all of it, and the guys busted their asses. I could really hear the enthusiasm, and see how proud he was to actually be a part of this album. I'm looking forward to hearing what the true Animals as Leaders will be like. I definitely loved their self-titled album, there's no discrediting that, or bulbs mix (minus the overly compressed drums), but I expect nothing but great things from these guys in the future.


----------



## Alberto7

Chaotisys said:


> Unfortunately Javier's solo piece won't be on the album. You'd know that if you've heard the song samples. Here they are: Weightless by Animals As Leaders - Fairshare Music - the home of feelgood downloads
> 
> I'm not impressed, at all. Lots of silly djent riffing and guitar solo wankery...none of it is catchy or memorable. It's pretty clear to me that this album won't be as good as the last.



I, myself, am not in favor of most of the distorted riffs and the guitar solo 'wankery', but I do think there are many memorable parts in this album, and that's just judging by the 30-second samples. Imagine throughout the songs in their entirety.

No need to make assumptions yet.

Also, the first one, too, had tons of guitar solo 'wankery' and heavy riffing.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Chaotisys said:


> Unfortunately Javier's solo piece won't be on the album. You'd know that if you've heard the song samples. Here they are: Weightless by Animals As Leaders - Fairshare Music - the home of feelgood downloads
> 
> I'm not impressed, at all. Lots of silly djent riffing and guitar solo wankery...none of it is catchy or memorable. It's pretty clear to me that this album won't be as good as the last.



That's a brave statement. Maybe you should check the whole album when it comes out and judge after that.


----------



## Chaotisys

Silly fanboys. Calm down. Like everyone else, I'm entitled to my own opinion. I sincerely hope I'm wrong, but having heard 1m30s of every song on this album, I'm worried.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

I didn't know saying ones statement is brave is considered as fanboyism. Oh well, times change...


----------



## Blasphemer

Chaotisys said:


> Silly fanboys. Calm down. Like everyone else, I'm entitled to my own opinion. I sincerely hope I'm wrong, but having heard 1m30s of every song on this album, I'm worried.



I'll try and keep my fanboyism to a minimum here 

I think the biggest reason this album is crazy different from the last is the lack of Bulb. He did alot of work on the first album writing-wise, and worked pretty extensively with Tosin on the whole project. Maybe it's the lack of Bulbitude thats turning you off?


----------



## ThePinealGland

The previews sound pretty cool musically to me, for the most part... that distorted rhythm guitar tone though... that is pretty bad...


----------



## anomynous

Blasphemer said:


> I'll try and keep my fanboyism to a minimum here
> 
> I think the biggest reason this album is crazy different from the last is the lack of Bulb. He did alot of work on the first album writing-wise, and worked pretty extensively with Tosin on the whole project. Maybe it's the lack of Bulbitude thats turning you off?


That can't be it, because then it would be more Djenty


----------



## Into Obsidian

All those clips of the songs are killer, as for djenty?


----------



## ScottyB724

Chaotisys said:


> Unfortunately Javier's solo piece won't be on the album. You'd know that if you've heard the song samples. Here they are: Weightless by Animals As Leaders - Fairshare Music - the home of feelgood downloads
> 
> I'm not impressed, at all. Lots of silly djent riffing and guitar solo wankery...none of it is catchy or memorable. It's pretty clear to me that this album won't be as good as the last.




Have you heard the full album? No, I didn't think so. I was actually the one to first post the album samples in this thread, so trust me I have heard them multiple times. I am 99% positive that Javier's solo piece will indeed be on the album, if not, why would they display it in the studio video ? 
They were 30 second clips and there are 6 minute+ songs. I'd bet the solo piece is used as an interlude at the beginning or end of a track.

Tosin can do no wrong, and Javier and Navene are both incredible musicians as well. This album will slay, they are the future of music.

/fanboyism


----------



## guitareben

Pffft if the album doesn't work they just need to kidnap Bulb and have him in the band as well (Bulb and Tosin are an insane team  )... But i doubt that it won't be good  Cannot wait!

Gotta say too, they appear to have taken in some Jazz fusion kinda elements, ya know, exivious type stuff.... which makes it even more awesome  And once again, pushing music (rather than trying to re-do the first album...)

but yea, it's going to be awesome


----------



## Murdstone

It sounds like David could have Javier's solo piece in it.

The good thing about Chaotisys's post however is the link he posted for the samples has 1:30 samples rather than the :30 I knew about from Amazon. 

So thank you


----------



## Chaotisys

Yea, like the guy above me said, the samples I posted are brand new, 1:00 long, and entirely different from the first batch of :30 samples from a while ago. I don't want to sit here and argue about this, personally I REALLY hope Javier's solo piece is on the album because it's amazing. However, they could have just snuck in that clip of him practicing it for fun (Didn't you hear them whispering to eachother as they peeked through the door?) as these studio videos were taken before they went on tour. He could have simply been practicing it for the tour. Again, I hope I'm wrong.

Anyway, they posted on their Facebook that they'll be releasing another new song in a few days. Here's to hoping it's better than Isolated Incidents. That song is WEAK.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Isolated Incidents is weak? What's gone into you guys?


----------



## Wingchunwarrior

those drums


----------



## The Reverend

I'm thoroughly looking forward to this album, but...

The same argument could be applied to us fanboys (no shame!). We don't know that the previews we heard weren't the pinnacle of every song. Just playing a little Devil's Advocate.


----------



## Spence

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Isolated Incidents is weak? What's gone into you guys?



It has a couple of pretty awesome riffs, but it just seems like it is just a bunch of them thrown together rather than a proper instrumental


----------



## Solodini

I like the melody of Isolated Incidents live but it doesn't sound nearly as good on the recording. I love it live, I'd say I dislike it on the recording. I didn't really like the first album initially so here's hoping Weightless will grow on me.


----------



## Chaotisys

I agree, I absolutely hate the way it sounds on the recording. I was pretty disappointed when they released it after watching so many live videos of it where it sounds so much better. The song itself has a couple parts I like, but overall it feels like an incomplete idea. I hope they release Odessa, that song sounds good from the samples.


----------



## KingTriton

The problem with releasing a second album is that you already made a first one i guess hehe, obviously this album is a ton "heavier" then the first one, and i think its just logical and the samples are so fucking intriguing i need to take a shit right now, THIS IS GONNA BE A WHOLE NEW ERA FOR ANIMALS AS LEADERS & MUSIC AND IM SOOOOO FUUUUCKING THRILLED, PREPARE YOUR ANUS! <3


----------



## KingTriton

O M G 


HEHEHEH just listened to Espera and i seriously think my counsioussnes(?) and soul took a quick trip to another farplane


----------



## degge

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Isolated Incidents is weak? What's gone into you guys?



That's a great song...


----------



## Psyy

Isolated Incidents really didn't do it for me, I'm afraid. It was good, as Animals as Leaders will be inevitably, but it didn't truly hit me the same way 'Point to Point' did when I first found out about them. Going to reserve final judgment for when the album is released in its entirety, of course.


----------



## Cabinet

Psyy said:


> Isolated Incidents really didn't do it for me, I'm afraid. It was good, as Animals as Leaders will be inevitably, but it didn't truly hit me the same way 'Point to Point' did when I first found out about them. Going to reserve final judgment for when the album is released in its entirety, of course.



Oh man I love Point to Point. I think it's their most underrated track. Shame it's only like a minute long though.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior

Cabinet said:


> Oh man I love Point to Point. I think it's their most underrated track. Shame it's only like a minute long though.



I think point to point is THE best track on the album.Its so unique and spine tingling.wish it was longer though


----------



## VILARIKA

Psyy said:


> Isolated Incidents really didn't do it for me, I'm afraid. It was good, as Animals as Leaders will be inevitably, but it didn't truly hit me the same way 'Point to Point' did when I first found out about them. Going to reserve final judgment for when the album is released in its entirety, of course.



I think I read a comment by Nolly that said that the new AAL music doesn't have quality song structure, but the old AAL did because of Bulb. Still, the music is great, but maybe doesn't flow as well...


----------



## glassmoon0fo

^Pure opinion. don't set yours based on what someone else says man! I'm all for bulb's arranging style, but I also dont mind tosin's looser, "train of thought" structural form. When the album hits and all the riffage descends, I don't think too many people will be complaining anymore, one way or the other.


----------



## technomancer

It's going to be more fusion than djent, and I think some people just need to get over it


----------



## GSingleton

Djent is a noise.

Preordered it. Nuff Said.


----------



## VILARIKA

glassmoon0fo said:


> ^Pure opinion. don't set yours based on what someone else says man! I'm all for bulb's arranging style, but I also dont mind tosin's looser, "train of thought" structural form. When the album hits and all the riffage descends, I don't think too many people will be complaining anymore, one way or the other.



Sorry if I came off as not having my own opinion, but I do agree to a degree that maybe the song isn't as easily memorable as some of the older AAL tracks. Still, I think Isolated Incidents is one of my favorite tracks by them now


----------



## Psyy

technomancer said:


> It's going to be more fusion than djent, and I think some people just need to get over it



As the djent scene becomes more and more 'sceney' I find myself straying farther and farther from the bands one would consider 'djent'. It's just become and irritating and overused style to listen to. My opinion that Isolated Incidents isn't quite as good as the stuff on the debut album lies more in the songwriting than the style of music presented in it. The song itself just doesn't seem to be as truly listenable as nearly all the tracks on the first album were.


----------



## GSingleton

Not all music is meant to be popular to the listeners. Yeah, they are on a label and all that, but music is mainly for the person who is writing. I believe tosin writes a lot of stuff for himself especially on this upcoming record. I love hearing and respect that.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

GSingleton said:


> Not all music is meant to be popular to the listeners. Yeah, they are on a label and all that, but music is mainly for the person who is writing. I believe tosin writes a lot of stuff for himself especially on this upcoming record. I love hearing and respect that.


 
well said man


----------



## The Reverend

technomancer said:


> It's going to be more fusion than djent, and I think some people just need to get over it



QFT.

Isolated Incidents doesn't quite do it for me. I already like some of the Amazon clips that were up better than the whole of Isolated Incidents. I feel like this album is going to be more diverse. It'll also have more influences, seeing as how Javier and Navene were involved in the writing process. Hell, one could even venture to say that that's where the diversity comes from. 

One thing I've wondered, though...Misha has said before that he doesn't have a great grasp of theory (I believe in the Djent Set Youtube videos). If that's the case, how would he come up with those crazy Phrygian runs in CAFO, or the like inverted 7th(?) chords in Point to Point? I get that you don't need theory to write a complex song, I mean just listen to Periphery, but I honestly wonder exactly how much beyond producing the record Bulb did.


----------



## WishIwasfinnish

The Reverend said:


> QFT.
> 
> Isolated Incidents doesn't quite do it for me. I already like some of the Amazon clips that were up better than the whole of Isolated Incidents. I feel like this album is going to be more diverse. It'll also have more influences, seeing as how Javier and Navene were involved in the writing process. Hell, one could even venture to say that that's where the diversity comes from.
> 
> One thing I've wondered, though...Misha has said before that he doesn't have a great grasp of theory (I believe in the Djent Set Youtube videos). If that's the case, how would he come up with those crazy Phrygian runs in CAFO, or the like inverted 7th(?) chords in Point to Point? I get that you don't need theory to write a complex song, I mean just listen to Periphery, but I honestly wonder exactly how much beyond producing the record Bulb did.



From my understanding Tosin wrote all or most of the riffs and all the chords you're talking about and Misha helped arrange the songs and produced the record


----------



## GSingleton

Just listened to the samples. I trust tosin, and I believe those were just rough demos. The quality was just plain bad.

There is a fantastic album under the awful quality of those clips.


----------



## PTP

I must have been listening to a different band called Animals As Leaders that has an album called Weightless coming out because the production on the samples I heard sounded amazing (aside from the obviously low bitrate).


----------



## rasse

Chaotisys said:


> I agree, I absolutely hate the way it sounds on the recording. I was pretty disappointed when they released it after watching so many live videos of it where it sounds so much better. The song itself has a couple parts I like, but overall it feels like an incomplete idea. *I hope they release Odessa, that song sounds good from the samples*.



Alternative Press | Features | Exclusive Stream: Animals As Leaders&#8217; &#8220;Odessa&#8221;

BAM!


----------



## lurgar

Wow, that song is awesome. I really love the transition between the first two parts. The tapping into the jazzy runs is just great.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

I'll be honest, this song doesn't transmit me that much...but I still have high hopes for the album.


----------



## Chaotisys

Another song that kills my excitement for this album.

Well, there's still the new Faceless and (if it ever sees the light of day) Necrophagist albums...


----------



## Into Obsidian

Chaotisys said:


> Necrophagist albums...


----------



## The Beard

Odessa sounds very "video game soundtrack-ish" to me. I'd love if some sort of space/sci-fi game had it on one of the levels 
There was nothing in the song that made me go "wow, that's awesome", but I have high hopes for the rest of the album


----------



## degge

Odessa wasn't that good

still have high hopes for the album though!


----------



## eaeolian

dragonblade629 said:


> The Bass VI is one octave below a standard guitar, a standard bass is two.



Uh, not last time *I* checked.


----------



## eaeolian

technomancer said:


> It's going to be more fusion than djent, and I think some people just need to get over it



Hey, maybe I'll like it, then!


----------



## ROAR

I like Odessa. And Isolated Incidents. 
This album is gonna be great. 
Less metal, more progressive. Yahoo!


----------



## Cadavuh

After listening to all of the samples and full tracks a few times through, its hard to not make these conclusions;

1) It will not be as epic as the self-titled, since the compositions wont be as strong, or as diverse and large
2a) It will be much more solo/virtuoso oriented
2b) There will be a lot more jazz-fusion elements
3) The feelings of the songs will be consistent throughout, as opposed to the first, which had a very diverse sound from song to song
4) Real drums are a lot better than fake drums
5) Navene Koperweis is sick

I feel that, while I know the album will be great, it will have a more limited niche compared to the first due to it being more shred oriented. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## Duelbart

Liked Isolated Incidents, didn't like Odessa. There are two things that most of all keep me very much loooking forward to the release:

-Isolated Incidents metal part at about 2:30 was fantastic! Much better than any of the heavier riffs from the debut
-I didn't like the first album on the first listen, I even thought it's a bit random, and only later fell in love with it. Hopefully it's gonna be the same this time!


----------



## Infamous Impact

Stream for Odessa:
Alternative Press | Features | Exclusive Stream: Animals As Leaders&#8217; &#8220;Odessa&#8221;
Navene's drumming sounds so hectic.


----------



## Scattered Messiah

At the beginning, I felt I liked the part, but not really enjoyed ... the first transition to the next section however made me grin from ear to ear, as it builds suspense really good (IMO).
I enjoy the song as whole, and, maybe just to me, this album seems to be a lot more progressive and "surprising" than the selftitled.
So I'll just wait, listen to it some 5 times and then form my opinion ... after having heard the whole thing, not just to completely different songs.


----------



## RobZero

that intro sound so supermario 

at first i was like ''meh'' but it's growing on me...sure this is not helping my impatience for the new album!

and, indeed, real drums kick some serious ass.


----------



## JamesM

It's fucking awesome.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

RobZero said:


> indeed, real drums kick some serious ass.



The concept of "real" drums (if they were acoustically recorded) is very relative due to the obvious sample enhancement/replacement.


----------



## JamesM

^Word.


----------



## VILARIKA

Intro = my new ring tone


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> The concept of "real" drums (if they were acoustically recorded) is very relative due to the obvious sample enhancement/replacement.



Nevertheless, it sounds more unique and realistic.

I like both songs very much, I think this album will be totaly kick ass.


----------



## KingTriton

I liked it alot! The only thing i can think of to critique is the smallish too long intro and outro imo.. still some songs are just gonna blow me away like an infinite regression, weightless, espera and do not go gently.. when i think about it, every song has something i really love just from the previews so i think this album is gonna be killer! Ill just not compare it to the first, its useless, its like comparing dishes, if you like spaghetti & pasta more than fish and potatoes, then go and eat spaghetti & pasta!


----------



## KingTriton

did i just write spaghetti & pasta? lol


----------



## guitareben

+1 to the guy who said summit about respect for artists who write music for themselves...

As with Isolated incidents, I loved this  At first I was like "Cool, this is good" but with each consecutive listen it just gets better and better  It's a grow-on-you song 

And, i'm glad AAL HAVEN'T stuck with the same kinda vibe as the first album, as... well, as I see AAL, they are very much about pushing the boundaries of music (like they did with the first album). To just stick with the same kinda sound would be a bit... well... meh. New stuff is awesome (such as the jazz fusion influences  ) 

Anyway,that's because I love hearing new music and new musical ideas. 


+ after listening to Odessa multiple times I have to say, it is bloody amazing :O Absolutely awesome


----------



## Dan_Vacant

technomancer said:


> It's going to be more fusion than djent, and I think some people just need to get over it


 I just got done watching tram videos thinking I want to hear more of Tosins jazz influences


----------



## tbb529

Unless my memory fails me (and maybe I was a little too stoned at the time), Javier told me that the drums were recorded with an e-kit...


----------



## GSingleton

Heard both full tracks...I dig it but I am not in love with it yet. Need more listens.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

tbb529 said:


> Unless my memory fails me (and maybe I was a little too stoned at the time), Javier told me that the drums were recorded with an e-kit...



It definitely sounds like SD libraries to me.


----------



## GSingleton

By the studio shots, they have a e kit and probably used it to record since it is easier to get into a computer. Either that or they used triggers on a real kit which a lot of bands are doing now. Hell, periphery's album was done on a roland e kit.

Either way you can kinda tell they used an e kit or triggers in the recordings.


----------



## DaethedralXiphos7FX

Hey if anyone is looking for a good sample list for 'Weightless' check this out. Old news I know; Amazon.com: Weightless: Animals As Leaders: MP3 Downloads

I'm super stoked for this album. I can't wait to see what this kind of music will sound like in 10 years or so....9 strings!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fiction

I don't care if this album turns out terrible, Odessa is un-fucking-believable! FUCK.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

That was delivious!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

This shit is great. Now I'm only hoping for a song with as stoning (in the good way) melody that On Impulses ending has. Then I'm done with music. I can destroy all of my equipment and instruments and start listening to that album every day.


----------



## KoenDercksen

This album, I'm going to like it a lot I feel.


----------



## eventhetrees

VILARIKA said:


> Intro = my new ring tone



My favourite part of the song

Aside from that solo bit with the 8 string chords, and 1 of the chords being an open string, sounds SOOO huge


----------



## willow

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Now I'm only hoping for a song with as stoning (in the good way) melody that On Impulses ending has.



Agreed.

Odessa sounds amazing. That build up and riff from 1:46 - 2:42 is orgasmic. I'm liking to spacey/trippy vibe too.


----------



## RobZero

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> The concept of "real" drums (if they were acoustically recorded) is very relative due to the obvious sample enhancement/replacement.



indeed, but the drums now have more ''air'' and feel a lot less sterile. To me, at least


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

RobZero said:


> indeed, but the drums now have more ''air'' and feel a lot less sterile. To me, at least



They're still SD2.0 (AFAIK) so I don't know where you got the 'air' thing there... unless you meant his playing, which ofcourse is a lot more airy than machines.


----------



## isispelican

looks like they uploaded the wrong track, so now we have 3 new songs.


----------



## Murdstone

isispelican said:


> looks like they uploaded the wrong track, so now we have 3 new songs.



I like this one. A lot.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

isispelican said:


> looks like they uploaded the wrong track, so now we have 3 new songs.




so now that the vid has been taken down, did anyone get it downloaded? If there's a third song floating around i'd love to hear it pronto


----------



## jeremyb

I'm really liking Odessa, very cool track, nice progression from the first album


----------



## flavenstein

glassmoon0fo said:


> so now that the vid has been taken down, did anyone get it downloaded? If there's a third song floating around i'd love to hear it pronto



Yes, perhaps someone could reupload it? (thinking, of course, that it was some other song.)


----------



## InertSolo

I'm sure someone grabbed the new track an it'll be up again soon. According to the comments the song that was uploaded was Cylindrical Sea? I only listened to it once so it didn't really sink in but I dug it.


----------



## Into Obsidian

InertSolo said:


> I'm sure someone grabbed the new track an it'll be up again soon. According to the comments the song that was uploaded was Cylindrical Sea? I only listened to it once so it didn't really sink in but I dug it.


I have it from earlier, as it was entitled Odessa, so in fact the song is
Cylindrical Sea im listening to?


----------



## Into Obsidian

NVM, BUT is this true^


----------



## InertSolo

Into Obsidian said:


> I have it from earlier, as it was entitled Odessa, so in fact the song is
> Cylindrical Sea im listening to?



The song Odessa was originally first streamed from altpress.com. After that, when Prosthetic uploaded the full preview of the song it was in fact another song that wasn't the former. People in the comments speculated it was Cylindrical Sea.


----------



## Into Obsidian

InertSolo said:


> The song Odessa was originally first streamed from altpress.com. After that, when Prosthetic uploaded the full preview of the song it was in fact another song that wasn't the former. People in the comments speculated it was Cylindrical Sea.


Ahh ok, well whatever track it is, Sounds killer, a lot more shredding. my favorite track so far


----------



## KingTriton

OMG i thought the whole album had leaked there for a second.. it hasnt?


----------



## KingTriton

Im listening to Cylindrical Sea right now and its INCREDIBLE HAHAH!


EDIT: After listening to this song a couple of times i can honestly say that this album is going to CRUSH, this song is sooo much better then the two we have heard so far and my expectations is very much met just listening to this song! EPPPPIC WIN


----------



## Chaotisys

Man...are they trolling me? Another song, another huge disappointment. What the hell...


----------



## KingTriton

How can that song dissapoint you? Are you serious? geeez so much bad energy surrounding this album its ridicioulus.. stop it!


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer

*mod edit: we don't discuss piracy / leaks on this site*


----------



## isispelican




----------



## GSingleton

Anyone know if they have the track still up somewhere? I have already preordered the album with a shirt so...pwease? haha


----------



## brutalwizard

anyways
Animals as Leaders &#8211; Weightless - Heavy Blog Is Heavy

appearently navene did the production at his house!!


----------



## Into Obsidian

LINK REMOVED AGAIN!


----------



## jeremyb

ARGGHHHHH WANT NOW!!!


----------



## brutalwizard

it works now just got uploaded


----------



## Chaotisys

brutalwizard said:


> appearently javier did the production!!
> thats awesome, i know he's a producer he did a bizzy bones album (bonethugs and harmony)



Wrong. Javier did the mixing only. Navene did all the production.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

My marching season is over in 3 weeks......there will be tabs


----------



## brutalwizard

glassmoon0fo said:


> My marching season is over in 3 weeks......there will be tabs



your my jesus


----------



## Chaotisys

Like I said, Javier's solo piece is nowhere on the album. It's a shame too, because that would have been my favorite part of the album...

I'm really, really glad I got to see these guys while they were still playing good music. Oh well...I'll be listening to the self-titled for years to come.


----------



## willow

My initial reaction was the same dude.. just give it a chance. It really is a work of genius.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

You dont like it, we get it. Ninja'd btw.


----------



## Murdstone

Chaotisys said:


> Like I said, Javier's solo piece is nowhere on the album. It's a shame too, because that would have been my favorite part of the album...
> 
> I'm really, really glad I got to see these guys while they were still playing good music. Oh well...I'll be listening to the self-titled for years to come.


----------



## ScottyB724

Yeah I'm slightly bummed that Javier's piece didn't make it, but how could I possibly be disappointed overall with this album as a whole, you'd have to be a mad man. Now I know that everyone has different taste in music and all that, but if you are a fan of the first album how could you not love Weightless?

It's fucking immense.


----------



## willow

Is 'David' not Javier's solo piece then?


----------



## ScottyB724

willow said:


> Is 'David' not Javier's solo piece then?



Correct.

Edit, it may be A Javier solo piece, but not this one that we have been discussing:
http://youtu.be/03rfKHl1KlQ


----------



## The Reverend

C'mon, guys. You know that Tosin posts here? I wonder what his reaction would be if he saw all these people downloading his hard work illegally. You better ALL have preorders waiting, or else I hope guilt eats you up and AAL call you out specifically in public, and everyone does a Nelson laugh.


----------



## anomynous

Chaotisys said:


> Like I said, Javier's solo piece is nowhere on the album. It's a shame too, because that would have been my favorite part of the album...
> 
> I'm really, really glad I got to see these guys while they were still playing good music. Oh well...I'll be listening to the self-titled for years to come.


Because this isn't good or anything


----------



## Chaotisys

*mod edit: since you didn't get the point from the guy getting banned earlier today, we don't tolerate piracy here*


----------



## technomancer

*The next person posting about a track that hasn't been released or discussing the leak is getting a month, and going up from there*


----------



## AmishRefugee

I missunderestimated Weightless 

It's fantastic

also the mixing/mastering is loads better than the s/t. Sounded great on my cans


----------



## codync

To those missing Javier's solo piece, let's not forget that they released Wave of Babies as a bonus track after the S/T. They can easily do that again with this release.


----------



## ByDesign

Totally enjoying the vibe on Weightless, definitely sounds more organic, more confident.


----------



## Blasphemer

Man, not listening to this is killing me. I've only let myself listen to Isolated Incidents, and only that because they played it live. 

I'm blue balling myself on purpose, so when I have the physical CD in my hands and hear it, it will be this:


----------



## GSingleton

Yeah, this one album I am absolutely waiting for til I have it in my hands


----------



## Opion

Having met Tosin in person and speaking with him on a purely musician's perspective, I choose to wait until my preorder arrives solely because this piece of music is absolutely worth the wait. I remember when I started to do it the traditional way and let the whole experience take hold as the CD was in my hands and the experience was fresh; I really dug it that way ever since. I just feel it'd be a lot more genuine - seeing as this band among some on this forum have seen them grow from the very beginning, it just seems appropriate to give it the respect and consideration it deserves.


----------



## codync

Deserving music is going to get its respect no matter how you consume it.


----------



## TimmaethBoy

Waiting for it won't be that bad. I'm sure there are tons of other bands you can be checking out in the meantime to fill the gap, not to mention holding the final product in your hands is a very satisfying feeling (I'm looking at you mp3s). Looking forward to hearing what direction Tosin will take the band.


----------



## flavenstein

Hey look at me, I'm waiting until the record label deems it appropriate for me to hear the music. \self-righteousness


----------



## JamesM

flavenstein said:


> Hey look at me, I'm waiting until the record label deems it appropriate for me to hear the music. \self-righteousness


----------



## TimmaethBoy

flavenstein said:


> Hey look at me, I'm waiting until the record label deems it appropriate for me to hear the music. \self-righteousness


 
Total rebel right hur


----------



## Vletrmx

flavenstein said:


> Hey look at me, I'm waiting until the record label deems it appropriate for me to hear the music. \self-righteousness



Hey look at me, I'm willing to listen to a shitty quality mp3 to pass judgement on something 20 days before the artists' intended release date.


----------



## ROAR

Hahaha I don't respect artists. It's my music and I need it now!


----------



## Opion

^Massive amounts of truth up there


----------



## codync

vineroon said:


> the label's intended release date



FTFY


----------



## ScottyB724

ROAR said:


> Hahaha I don't respect artists. It's my music and I need it now!



News flash: your poo still smells just as bad as mine.


----------



## brutalwizard

do you think they will play any other new songs beside's isolated incidents on the BTBAM tour??


----------



## ScottyB724

I'd say so since the album comes out while the tour will still be going.


----------



## anomynous

vineroon said:


> Hey look at me, I'm willing to listen to a shitty quality mp3 to pass judgement on something 20 days before the artists' intended release date.


Yep, VBR is so much worse than a CD


----------



## The Reverend

flavenstein said:


> Hey look at me, I'm waiting until the record label deems it appropriate for me to hear the music. \self-righteousness



You're just doing it to be righteous? I was doing it to put food in Tosin Abasi, Naven Koperwiescz, and Javier Reyes' bellies. Also to encourage their label to keep putting money into these guys. If these guys got a huge amount of album sales, they could even end up on some mainstream media's radar, enough to be on Jimmy Kimmel or whatever. Maybe play main stage at Warped Tour? I wouldn't go to that, but it'd be good exposure for them. 

But being righteous is a good one to add to the list.


----------



## JoeyBTL

I was just thinking, Javier probably writes a good bit of music on his own so maybe his piece isn't on Weightless because he'll eventually release his solo material. That's something I'd definitely buy.


----------



## GSingleton

flavenstein said:


> Hey look at me, I'm waiting until the record label deems it appropriate for me to hear the music. \self-righteousness



um, I decide to wait because they deserve my fuckin respect and I will damn sure give it to them. I wait for all my fav bands to release their cds. I remember when BTBAM released Colors. Everyone else had it except me...WELL WORTH THE WAIT.


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer

The Reverend said:


> You're just doing it to be righteous? I was doing it to put food in Tosin Abasi, Naven Koperwiescz, and Javier Reyes' bellies. Also to encourage their label to keep putting money into these guys. If these guys got a huge amount of album sales, they could even end up on some mainstream media's radar, enough to be on Jimmy Kimmel or whatever. Maybe play main stage at Warped Tour? I wouldn't go to that, but it'd be good exposure for them.
> 
> But being righteous is a good one to add to the list.



Wheres the difference if I already paid for the preorder package and another 3 aal shirts?


----------



## VILARIKA

I just doo whateva the fuck i want 


But yes, I did pre-order vinyl and a shirt if you must know.


----------



## Scrubface05

Having heard the few released songs so far, I cannot wait to actually be able to listen to the entire thing.
And to see them on tour. Ohh god.


----------



## brutalwizard

while everyone is whining about the new album, and how cool there are for having it or not this guy is already doing are job


----------



## guitareben

brutalwizard said:


> while everyone is whining about the new album, and how cool there are for having it or not this guy is already doing are job





Fuuu... Damn, nasty tone but absolutely spot on playing :O Madness! His fingers barely moved...


----------



## Murdstone

Some parts of those solos look a little dodgy, video-wise


----------



## JamesM

Murdstone said:


> Some parts of those solos look a little dodgy, video-wise



Was just thinking that. Not sure.


----------



## Winspear

Yeah, reminds me of how my On Impulse solo looked when I recorded the video over my studio version of it. Could be edited audio made beforehand then...but good job regardless.


----------



## CSF_85

I thought the same thing but then i realised it was the same guy who covered CAFO and did the sweep tutorial. Guy is fucking nuts, so clean.


----------



## Winspear

Yeah I'm sure he can play it, just couldn't understand why some parts look in sync and others out.


----------



## Solodini

guitareben said:


> Fuuu... Damn, nasty tone but absolutely spot on playing :O Madness! His fingers barely moved...



Well he is using EMGs... Very clean playing, fosho.


----------



## eventhetrees

I still can't get over the phrasing in the Solo of Odessa and that chord progression


----------



## technomancer

technomancer said:


> *The next person posting about a track that hasn't been released or discussing the leak is getting a month, and going up from there*



Sepulphagist apparently thought I was joking and can enjoy his month off


----------



## MGasparotto

What amps/cabs do animals as leaders use on the recording of their self titled?


----------



## metal_sam14

New ibanez custom anyone?


----------



## Into Obsidian

^Holy shit thats beautiful


----------



## JamesM

He's one lucky mother fucker. 


Talented too, luckily.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

MGasparotto said:


> What amps/cabs do animals as leaders use on the recording of their self titled?



pod xt if im not mistaken


----------



## Anton

THAT NECK!!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

What wood is that neck?? ^^^^^ i want


----------



## technomancer

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> What wood is that neck?? ^^^^^ i want



At a guess Indian Rosewood with Purpleheart stripes


----------



## Mwoit

Wow. That is beautiful.

Did he ever use his Ibanez 8 string hollow body custom?


----------



## JamesM

Frequently.


----------



## toiletstand

gorgeous guitar.


----------



## GSingleton

what pickups do you believe he has dropped in it?

I love that neck. Want that on my custom....when i get it. haha


----------



## metal_sam14

GSingleton said:


> what pickups do you believe he has dropped in it?
> 
> I love that neck. Want that on my custom....when i get it. haha



I am going to hazard a guess and say they look like dimarzio d activator 8's?


----------



## exordium

technomancer said:


> At a guess Indian Rosewood with Purpleheart stripes



Looks like rosewood/wenge to me. Dunno.


----------



## technomancer

exordium said:


> Looks like rosewood/wenge to me. Dunno.



wenge is not purple


----------



## Into Obsidian

Sorry if this is old but i dig this Tosin custom more!













also pic of it in action, follow link(all rights to Josh Hofer)
http://www.flickr.com/photos/corruptedlens/5145930879/


----------



## technomancer

^ been posted repeatedly


----------



## in-pursuit

that new one reminds me of an 8 string strat, just with the white body and that pickguard. always loved that combo


----------



## ROAR

That white Ibanez. 
He really is digging strats now.


----------



## Into Obsidian

my apology's to all who ive failed ^


----------



## Blasphemer

MFW I saw that guitar.


----------



## in-pursuit

haha that gif is amazing. whats MFW though? /n00b


----------



## Double A

My face when.

Edit for example: My face when I heard Odessa:


----------



## codync

Into Obsidian said:


> Sorry if this is old but i dig this Tosin custom more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also pic of it in action, follow link(all rights to Josh Hofer)
> Animals as Leaders // Tosin Abasi | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


Josh is a KILLER local photographer. Great guy. 

Anyway, totally digging the Strat pickguard combo on the Ibanez.


----------



## BlackdOut177

Navene Koperweis and Animals as Leaders launch second in-the-studio video exclusively on moderndrummer.com (UPDATED).


----------



## Winspear

BlackdOut177 said:


> Navene Koperweis and Animals as Leaders launch second in-the-studio video exclusively on moderndrummer.com (UPDATED).



Awesome! The ending


----------



## Murdstone

The ending was hilarious, it looks like they have a lot of fun in the studio.


----------



## MobiusR

oh my god im laughing my ass off XD


----------



## Dunloper

I had no clue their new album was dropping soon. My eyes are raining so bad right now. Just bought the preorder. If any of you fags just download this work of art you're a piece of shit. That being said this is one of my favorite bands I'm pretty much going to orgasm when it comes in the mail. 

Also do you guys know when the preorders are suppose to be shipped? Like will we get the album on the day of or will it ship out on the day of?


----------



## Winspear

Regarding preorder shipping, sites vary. I don't know if there's multiple sites to order on but when I ordered mine I recall reading it would ship 3 days before.


----------



## Sephael

.


----------



## Hauschild

Prosthetic ships it around one week before street date (11/8).


----------



## flavenstein

Dunloper said:


> ...If any of you fags just download this work of art you're a piece of shit.



I think this post can be best responded to in haiku form. 

Capitalism?!
We're all in this together--
Get a grip, comrade.


----------



## ROAR

Didn't know I was a fag and piece of shit.
Cool story.


Anyways stoked to see them next month in bama.
Third time seeing AAL in one year. 
And Elliot Coleman will be there.
Glorious.

That second studio video is also sick.


----------



## GSingleton

Just shows that no one is perfect haha. Glad they enjoy themselves.


----------



## Solodini

The solo guitar bit in that video certainly improves my expectations for the album by a bit.


----------



## ROAR

Yea dude that part is sick, it's from New Eden.

Someone should like, tab that out.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

GSingleton said:


> Just shows that no one is perfect haha. Glad they enjoy themselves.



Actually, Tosin did that just to make others laugh - on purpose. So he is perfect, he was just playing around.


----------



## WishIwasfinnish

Thought this would be a good place to post this, I just made a little video showing some stuff I learned from Tosin in a lesson a few months ago:



Edit: And that studio they are in for the new album recordings is where I had that lesson  Such a cool place


----------



## Solodini

The bit you forgot with the tapping is really nice!


----------



## jsl2h90

WishIwasfinnish said:


> Thought this would be a good place to post this, I just made a little video showing some stuff I learned from Tosin in a lesson a few months ago:
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: And that studio they are in for the new album recordings is where I had that lesson  Such a cool place



Good to see someone is willing to do Tosin's dirty work and give us an instructional video, nice playing man. Maybe it has something to do with being deployed to an extremely lame foreign country, but I don't understand how a lot of you guys seem to just run into Tosin and cop these lessons like its cool. Lucky bastards. 

Did he happen to throw any Weightless material in his teaching repertoire?


----------



## WishIwasfinnish

jsl2h90 said:


> Good to see someone is willing to do Tosin's dirty work and give us an instructional video, nice playing man. Maybe it has something to do with being deployed to an extremely lame foreign country, but I don't understand how a lot of you guys seem to just run into Tosin and cop these lessons like its cool. Lucky bastards.
> 
> Did he happen to throw any Weightless material in his teaching repertoire?



Haha yeah it was pretty lucky of me to get that lesson  

But actually he did show me one of the licks that is in one of the new studio videos, the one with the thumb/finger picking technique, but I'm still working on it


----------



## jsl2h90

Dunloper said:


> If any of you fags just download this work of art you're a piece of shit.


cool story bro. lol
currently waiting on my preorder bundle #5.


WishIwasfinnish said:


> Haha yeah it was pretty lucky of me to get that lesson
> 
> But actually he did show me one of the licks that is in one of the new studio videos, the one with the thumb/finger picking technique, but I'm still working on it


i got a jamplay membership to try to get a grip on that crazy thumb plucking and i failed miserably. I can apply the technique to my own riffs but its nowhere near as amazing as when he does it. You know you've succeeded when you sound like the Wooten brothers.


----------



## TimmaethBoy

WishIwasfinnish said:


> Thought this would be a good place to post this, I just made a little video showing some stuff I learned from Tosin in a lesson a few months ago:
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: And that studio they are in for the new album recordings is where I had that lesson  Such a cool place




Thanks for the little instructional video. Now I have a few more different types of sweeping arpeggio exercises to work on.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

ROAR said:


> Yea dude that part is sick, it's from New Eden.
> 
> Someone should like, tab that out.


 
already done (for drop e 8 strong), will post tomorrow


----------



## mithologian

WishIwasfinnish said:


> Thought this would be a good place to post this, I just made a little video showing some stuff I learned from Tosin in a lesson a few months ago:
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: And that studio they are in for the new album recordings is where I had that lesson  Such a cool place




I got a backstage pass to the show in Ft lauderdale FL. Im contemplating bringing my guitar and see if Tosin is kind enough to give me a little lesson. However, Ive only heard that Navene is giving lessons so I doubt Tosin will be down for that. Great playing bro


----------



## flavenstein

This was posted on the Animals as Leaders facebook page today:

"Hey Guys! Tosin here. I'll be offering one-on-one private guitar lessons on the 'Saints and Sinners' tour. This time around i'd like to target the 7 and 8 string players specifically. These lessons are on a first come first serve basis and there will only be one student per city. Please email me at TosinShreds (at) gmail (dot) com to for more info!"


----------



## Ralyks

flavenstein said:


> This was posted on the Animals as Leaders facebook page today:
> 
> "Hey Guys! Tosin here. I'll be offering one-on-one private guitar lessons on the 'Saints and Sinners' tour. This time around i'd like to target the 7 and 8 string players specifically. These lessons are on a first come first serve basis and there will only be one student per city. Please email me at TosinShreds (at) gmail (dot) com to for more info!"



Dammit... need... to... buy... 7!!!


----------



## DLG

Javier is giving lessons too btw


----------



## USMarine75

Animals As Leaders Premiere New In-the-Studio Video | Guitar World


----------



## Murdstone

They keep teasing me. I want to see the New Eden solo being played, so I can accept that it's not a machine


----------



## Blasphemer

DLG said:


> Javier is giving lessons too btw



I would love to get a lesson from Javier. I watched his solo piece video like 10 times today


----------



## Into Obsidian

Pre ordered CD/Tshirt/Hoodie


----------



## fallenz3ro

stoked to see them tonight! does anyone know where they play in the set order? i have to fight traffic to get there


----------



## lurgar

Got my notification that my album has shipped. So excited!


----------



## codync

Here's the setlist from last night: An Infinite Regression, Tempting Time, Song of Soloman, Isolated Incidents, Point to Point, Thoroughly at Home, Wave of Babies, Cylindrical Sea, and CAFO


----------



## VILARIKA

codync said:


> Here's the setlist from last night: An Infinite Regression, Tempting Time, Song of Soloman, Isolated Incidents, Point to Point, Thoroughly at Home, Wave of Babies, Cylindrical Sea, and CAFO



I feel like all these songs compliment each other in a way, the mix of both is great.


----------



## Into Obsidian

Awesome setlist


----------



## GSingleton

Still haven't heard anything other than Odessa and Isolated Incidents. Album should be here within a week or so.


----------



## isispelican




----------



## VILARIKA

isispelican said:


>




The first time ive heard a band member forget one of their own songs


----------



## pineappleman

Earth Departure intro = gigantic spiders crawling over everything really fast


----------



## guitareben

Exclusive Track: Animals As Leaders' New Song "Somnarium" - Los Angeles Music - West Coast Sound

I think this is my favourite Weightless song so far! Unlike anything i've ever heard before  (awesome!)

And...


----------



## Winspear

^ Holy shit this album is going to be awesome. Also, the riff+solo in that video are amazing!


----------



## Into Obsidian

Somnarium sounds awesome! Cant wait till my CD arrives


----------



## Will XS01

This album is truly amazing!  Just got my preorder today.


----------



## GSingleton

Hopefully mine will be in tomorrow. P U M P E D ! ! ! !


----------



## guitareben

Hmmm, i'm confused, how come people already have their pre orders/!?! (Do pre orders arrive early sometimes/!?! :O :O :O )


----------



## Into Obsidian

I believe they are being shipped a week before the street date


----------



## guitareben

Into Obsidian said:


> I believe they are being shipped a week before the street date



Yayayayayay


----------



## technomancer

Will XS01 said:


> This album is truly amazing!  Just got my preorder today.



Was this from Merchant Connection or Prosthetic? Assuming Prosthetic as I don't recall seeing the vinyl on Merch Con...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Man I love his phrasing.


----------



## anomynous

It's from Prosthetic, I got mine too


----------



## technomancer

Stealthtastic said:


> Man I love his phrasing.



Can't wait to hear this whole thing


----------



## GSingleton

Prosthetic has begun sending the preorders out. Mine will be here tomorrow. Cd/tshirt bundle.


----------



## Cabinet

pineappleman said:


> Earth Departure intro = gigantic spiders crawling over everything really fast



I agree. Sort of. I got more of an impression of a huge factory, each tiny little part working perfectly with the next. It would have a very bizarre look to it, like something the artist HR Giger would draw.
Something along the lines of this.


----------



## flavenstein

Cabinet said:


> pineappleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earth Departure intro = gigantic spiders crawling over everything really fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Sort of. I got more of an impression of a huge factory, each tiny little part working perfectly with the next. It would have a very bizarre look to it, like something the artist HR Giger would draw.
> Something along the lines of this.
Click to expand...


...which is just a picture of a giant spider climbing to the top of a glass building, right?


----------



## Dan_Vacant

I'm going to be looking every hour out the door to see if my order is there and under the welcome mat lol


----------



## GSingleton

GOT IT. LOVE IT. /thread

EDIT: Did anyone else get a bonus disc? I got an old Withered cd from 08


----------



## Samarus

The more I listen to this album, the more amazing it becomes. I love the sound and feel. Very innovative.


----------



## lurgar

Got mine yesterday. The clear vinyl was pretty cool and I think it was worth a few extra bucks for it. 

The album is killer and it sounds like the guys had a ton of fun making it.


----------



## lava

Surprised nobody's posted this yet:

Animals As Leaders - Cylindrical Sea by TheAVClub on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## brutalwizard

after a bunch of listens, its a neat album.

but it doesnt nearly catch my ear as much as the self titled


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I like the newer tracks I've heard so far better, I still need to get the album and listen to things properly though.


----------



## codync

I like the new album 100 times better than the first album.


----------



## The Reverend

First album = progressive metalcore meets jazz-infused virtuoso. 
Weightless is something totally different. I'm in love.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Metalcore? Wat


----------



## The Reverend

Stealthtastic said:


> Metalcore? Wat



The majority of the rhythm riffs on the S/T would fit excellently with a lot of metalcore bands. If it's not clean, and not technical, it's probably a metalcore riff . Not surprising, considering Tosin had been in a metalcore band for quite a while, yeah?


----------



## asher

I got a bonus CD as well. Himsa - Hail Horror.

Will administer Weightless to my car tomorrow on my way to this weekend's tournament, while wearing my new shirt, which looks totally awesome


----------



## LamaSabachthani

I think this will be my first physical CD purchase in a while. So stoked ... can't wait to hear the new stuff. Love this band! haven't said that in so long and it feels damn good to be able to say it again.


----------



## Evil Weasel

Pre-order was shipped a few days ago. Pity it takes so long to cross the Atlantic or else I would be wearing the hoody now


----------



## glassmoon0fo

how has NO ONE put up any vids of them playing the new songs in their set?! goddammit, i have tabbing to do


----------



## elrrek

Goes to Prosthetic, clicks "download" to buy the record and have it now.

Get's redirected to itunes. Closes window immediately. Fuck that.

I am now pissed. Especially seeing as listening to "Somnarium" at LA Weekly is suggesting I am going to like this.


----------



## Betterlaidplans

glassmoon0fo said:


> how has NO ONE put up any vids of them playing the new songs in their set?! goddammit, i have tabbing to do



This one is on youtube:


----------



## Solodini

I've been underwhelmed by a lot of what I've listened to from the new album but the big band-style section half way through To Lead You... is so fun!


----------



## DaethedralXiphos7FX

I think the self titled is really just something to show off Tosin's skill (with help from Misha) and his wide range of virtuosity on the guitar. Weightless to me seems like a statement. For one it shows that all of them collaborate really well having a strong fusion influence mixed with some sic grooves. On top of that, I think the title says it all meaning that I think a lot of people thought that this album would not have as much pump and 'weight' to hit, but it's kicking my ass!!!

*Fav tracks;
Earth Departure
Do Not Go Gently
New Eden
Weightless


----------



## Double A

This is easily my number one album of 2011. From the first riff to the ending of David, pure bliss. I think the only track I could do without is Espera, which doesn't really do anything for me but, heh.

Cylindrical Sea is easily the stand out track on this album for me. The great Cynic-y vibe it has really brings me back.


----------



## GSingleton

espera imo is awesome. Its the track from the song clip videos. I like it cause it sets the ambiance and goes well with the cover art and all


----------



## Alimination

the song weightless is defiantly the best. The way it ends is amazing


----------



## codync

Meh, I'm glad to hear Hyphens revisited, but I much prefer the original. I'm a little offended that Tosin only plays the main riff once.


----------



## Subz

Saints and Sinners was amazing. Got there late and missed TesseracT but just in time for Animals as Leaders. Tosin used his new LACS for the whole set. There set was mind-blowing. BTBAM was awesome as well.


----------



## drmosh

my cd still hasn't arrived  amazon


----------



## pineappleman

I feel so fucking classy listening to this album.


----------



## FatKol

I'm listening to this cd all day and night, a thousand times better than the first. But I'm missing something: Where is the "Javier-Reyes Song", he plays live?!



Where is that piece? It's sooooo beautiful! He played it also in the studio update videos. Was so looking forward to hear this on the album....


----------



## Jacobine

pineappleman said:


> Earth Departure intro = gigantic spiders crawling over everything really fast


 
i read that then turned the song on cringed and changed songs as fast as i could.....................


----------



## Jacobine

1st 2 tracks were kinda hard to swallow and kinda made me nervous especially odessa. i thought the rest of the album was gonna be ......... like it but then somnarium came on and i jizz and cried tears of joy!


----------



## JoeyBTL

new lacs in action. want more.


----------



## GSingleton

I am sorry but I LOVE THEIR CUSTOMS!

Esp Javier's its classy yet intense at the same time.


----------



## xfilth

I like this AALbum so far 

Especially because they got a better snare sound. Couldn't fucking stand the snare on the s/t.


----------



## Cadavuh

I think all of you are delusional. The s/t is far superior IMO.


----------



## anomynous

Cadavuh said:


> I think all of you are delusional. The s/t is far superior IMO.






Yup, the majority must be delusional.


----------



## jsl2h90

Double A said:


> This is easily my number one album of 2011. From the first riff to the ending of David, pure bliss. I think the only track I could do without is Espera, which doesn't really do anything for me but, heh.
> 
> Cylindrical Sea is easily the stand out track on this album for me. The great Cynic-y vibe it has really brings me back.


All this time I thought I was the only one that heard the Cynic-y nuances in both albums... 

I listened to the album the first time and was mildly disappointed. At this point I'm all caught up in my expectations of what I think the album is supposed to sound like (s/t part 2). I listened again and I'm still not that impressed. I keep waiting for moments like that awesome break in "Thoroughly at Home" or the tapping lick in "CAFO". 

I think it was the next day on my 3rd spin it really clicked. (And my Sennheiser 595s really helped) The new album is so amazing it hurts lol I may stop playing guitar for a while. I don't want to say its better or worse than the s/t or I'd feel like I'd be doing one or the other an injustice, they're in completely different leagues. My only complaint is that "Espera" should have been replaced with Javier's new instrumental piece, but it's still a cool interlude.

Favorite moments:
Odessa - solo
New Eden - clean part after the solo
TLYTAOQ - main riff
Weightless - Whole damn song

I figured out the "Odessa" solo and the riff before it and its very fun to play. Gives me a sense of accomplishment to say I can play something off Weightless hehe

Last thing: Not to step on anybody's toes here but for anyone worrying about running "Weightless" into the ground like myself, Red Seas Fire just released their mini album for free. Thought I'd share since I kind of stumbled across it on Nolly's youtube page about a week ago. It's good stuff!


----------



## GSingleton

Why all the hate about espera? It would have been neat to MIX it with Javier's piece.

Also, the albums are not comparable imo


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Anyone else not really dig the dry production?


----------



## Fiction

The first 3 songs are definitely the biggest stand outs to me.

The intro lick to Infinite Regressions blows me away, I love the style of playing. The whole of Odessa is insanely cool, but I have to say I think Somnarium is my favourite song of the album. It has that cool poppy progression as well as the technical side to it.


----------



## brutalwizard

the album is pretty neat, but i would rather have new tram personally


----------



## Solodini

Seconded.


----------



## jsl2h90

Stealthtastic said:


> Anyone else not really dig the dry production?


Trolling: Are you doing it?

Lol I am gonna be that guy that benevolently hates on anyone that has anything bad to say about Weightless. Yes, the production is different from the s/t but I think it works and I'm grateful that there are still bands out there that can manage to raise the hair on my arms.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

No Im not trolling, it is a dry style of production.


----------



## Murdstone

I'm curious what the sample in David is from, if anything.


----------



## zakatak9389

Cadavuh said:


> I think all of you are delusional. The s/t is far superior IMO.



Agreed. Weightless has a ton of cool ideas but a lot of them lack good development and the flow in some parts is pretty bleh


----------



## Dunloper

Stealthtastic said:


> No Im not trolling, it is a dry style of production.



This is an honest question seeing as how I know barely anything about recording, mixing etc. What do you mean by dry? Like I know there's wet and dry but I have no clue how those terms actually apply to the sound of the finish product.


----------



## etcetera

zakatak9389 said:


> Agreed. Weightless has a ton of cool ideas but a lot of them lack good development and the flow in some parts is pretty bleh



Sorry for the offtopic, but I'm guessing you're the same Zach who wrote the abiogensis/swallowed by the sky etc stuff on UG? I recognise you're screen name from ages ago. That stuff is sick man, I still listen to it semi-reguarly even though there's only midi verions and check to see if you've posted more, would love to hear some actual recordings of it one day.


----------



## Opion

Yes, the production is a bit dry....and honestly if it were me I would make it so that it had more of a "punch" to it all - but I think that is best left up to the actual live performance to blow your shit away. I kinda like how they didn't stray too far away from the very coded, programmed-sounding bits on the first album, but all the while still made everything sound completely and totally new and unheard of. Just my  however. It's a completely atypical metal album, and it captivates me from beginning to end.


----------



## isispelican

this sounds so brutal live !!


----------



## toiletstand

fuck thats awesome.


----------



## FatKol

I'll know, I'm a fanboy, but fuck... they're gods... You can't deny it.


----------



## mithologian

isispelican said:


> this sounds so brutal live !!




Results are as such as well. Saw em friday, some kid tried doing a flip when Isolated incidents gets heavy, got carried out unconscious.


----------



## eventhetrees

codync said:


> Meh, I'm glad to hear Hyphens revisited, but I much prefer the original. I'm a little offended that Tosin only plays the main riff once.



Which track is Hypens being revisited in??


----------



## etcetera

eventhetrees said:


> Which track is Hypens being revisited in??



The second half of Hyphens seems to be the intro/main riff of Weightless.


----------



## ScottyB724

The title track, Weightless.

Edit:


----------



## eventhetrees

Ah yeah, I just got to that point in the song and was gonna edit my post haha.

Sick.


----------



## eventhetrees

1:07 is javier's song. Maybe they did record it but it didn't fit with the flow of the album and will be released as a B-Side?


----------



## zakatak9389

etcetera said:


> Sorry for the offtopic, but I'm guessing you're the same Zach who wrote the abiogensis/swallowed by the sky etc stuff on UG? I recognise you're screen name from ages ago. That stuff is sick man, I still listen to it semi-reguarly even though there's only midi verions and check to see if you've posted more, would love to hear some actual recordings of it one day.



sorry for the off-topic response but yup that's me haha. I kinda quit posting stuff on there a while ago though, it's just kind of dead now and I hardly get any feedback anymore. I definitely am trying to work on recording stuff, but my computer sucks and crashes all the time haha. I just have to get a new one and everything else will be set. Thanks though man, It's nice to know people like my like my work so much


----------



## jsl2h90

Stealthtastic said:


> No Im not trolling, it is a dry style of production.


It was just a joking way to say that I'm in turbo fanboy mode for this album right now, no offense intended.


----------



## guitareben

Gnagh damn play.com  Album hasn't arrived :'( (UK)

Cannot wait


----------



## kyledander

dude i love this shit. its amazing, I jam out to it all the time. cant wait to hear you guys here in New Orleans at the house of blues!


----------



## DaethedralXiphos7FX

FatKol said:


> I'm listening to this cd all day and night, a thousand times better than the first. But I'm missing something: Where is the "Javier-Reyes Song", he plays live?!
> 
> 
> 
> Where is that piece? It's sooooo beautiful! He played it also in the studio update videos. Was so looking forward to hear this on the album....




Whoa that is fvcking kool! I wonder why it didn't show up on the new record.

The only bad thing I have to say about the new album is I can't hear the snare as much as I could on the S/T. I know they were programmed drums, but that snap on it was so phat. So it's hard to get into the drums on Weightless.


----------



## broj15

The record store i work at got the new album in early..... Fucking awesome. Thats about the only thing that describes it.


----------



## technomancer

broj15 said:


> The record store i work at got the new album in early..... Fucking awesome. Thats about the only thing that describes it.



Waiting patiently... my copy is on a UPS truck somewhere and will be here tomorrow.


----------



## Kamikaze7

I am going to purchase mine tomorrow from Amazon... Most of my music has been digital download - saves on beating up my cd's and having to buy several copies of them over and over again (I've gone thru 4 copies of Slipknot's "Iowa" album already...)

From what I've heard of the new album, I can't wait to really hear it and full enjoy it myself.


----------



## gunshow86de

Got my copy today. That's 3 in a row Merchconnect has gotten to me on or before the release date. I think it's safe to say they've turned things around now.

I'll have an opinion on the album tomorrow. My nightly ritual is to listen to a full album in the dark before bed. What? That's not weird.


----------



## Murdstone

gunshow86de said:


> I'll have an opinion on the album tomorrow. My nightly ritual is to listen to a full album in the dark before bed. What? That's not weird.



I've literally done this almost everyday for the last two or three years.
You aren't alone


----------



## JStraitiff

Just about finished listening to the album. Only 4 more songs. So far its really good. Definitely doesn't disappoint. Pretty much exactly the same style as the last album. I was hoping they would change it up a little bit. The melodies in this one arent very catchy just like the last one, but there are still some really good parts. My favorite track at this moment is probably "Odessa". Actually as i write this i am finishing up listening and i have to say there is a real lack of variation from song to song which is something i have noticed in periphery as well. On the first animals as leaders album it was less of an issue, but now im starting to notice a lot of what was on the first album carry over to this one. Most noticeably the guitar fills are very repetitive. I am still enjoying it though. These are only my first impressions. It always takes me a few listens to really start to appreciate each song individually.


----------



## codync

I wouldn't say this is the same style as the last album at all.


----------



## Cabinet

Murdstone said:


> I've literally done this almost everyday for the last two or three years.
> You aren't alone



I'm going to try this.


----------



## 0 Xero 0

JStraitiff said:


> Just about finished listening to the album. Only 4 more songs. So far its really good. Definitely doesn't disappoint. Pretty much exactly the same style as the last album. I was hoping they would change it up a little bit. The melodies in this one arent very catchy just like the last one, but there are still some really good parts. My favorite track at this moment is probably "Odessa". Actually as i write this i am finishing up listening and i have to say there is a real lack of variation from song to song which is something i have noticed in periphery as well. On the first animals as leaders album it was less of an issue, but now im starting to notice a lot of what was on the first album carry over to this one. Most noticeably the guitar fills are very repetitive. I am still enjoying it though. These are only my first impressions. It always takes me a few listens to really start to appreciate each song individually.



I don't know how you can really compare AAL to Periphery very easily  Anyways, I think the album is great. It has a unique character and atmosphere that is very different from the S/T. I think each album have pros and cons. I was surprised at how dark and heavy TLYTAOQ starts out. That song was the only one I wasn't prepared for. I like it a lot though! Also, I got the white shirt in the preorder and it's awesome! It's medium and it's long (getting mediums on preorders is hit or miss when you're over 6' -__-' ). That never happens, haha.


----------



## GSingleton

Has their setlist changed since the album dropped? I will find out saturday


----------



## CyborgSlunk

0 Xero 0 said:


> It's medium and it's long (getting mediums on preorders is hit or miss when you're over 6' -__-' ). That never happens, haha.



I also preordered a shirt bundle but it hasn´t arrived yet since I live in Germany, but I expected that. Most of my clothing is S-Size, but I had a BTBAM shirt in S and I have grown out of it, so I thought I´ll order the shirt in M. I just hope it isn´t too big, otherwise I have to hope i´ll still grow a bit to fit into it .


----------



## 0 Xero 0

^ Haha, well I hope it fits you. I drown in larges ususally, so I feel your pain. On another note, the mix is the only thing I don't care for on this album. As previously stated, the drums are rather quiet and the guitar is very in your face and pushed to the front of the mix. The snare has an interesting sound too, but that's not mix related, haha. Other than that, no qualms with it. The lead tone is awesome! I feel like a bawss wearing the shirt and listening to the album simultaneously, haha.


----------



## Murdstone

DaethedralXiphos7FX said:


> Whoa that is fvcking kool! I wonder why it didn't show up on the new record.



At this point I'm thinking it'll either be released as a single a la Wave of Babies or we could be seeing a solo project from Javier in the future.


----------



## Blasphemer

Got mine in the mail today. Made my morning less assy. 

Holy crap is this album good...


----------



## 0 Xero 0

GSingleton said:


> Has their setlist changed since the album dropped? I will find out saturday



Please let us know! I'm seeing them on the 30 in Spokane. After hearing the album, I was hoping they'd play more from their new album. I can see why they're playing an even mix of both though. They're probably playing to crowds and in cities that they haven't played at before or in a while so they probably want to give people a good mix of songs.


----------



## KingTriton

Okay ill make my reveiw of Weightless then since Animals As Leaders is my favourite band of all time!

An Infinite Regression - What a killer track, when i first heard it my jaw dropped down to the floor, especially at 1:47 its just unlike anything ive ever heard before and absolutely one of my favourite parts on the album, but i think they could have made something more on that song! After the rythm part with the clean heavy slapping it kind of dissapoints and comes up short imo, but still an epic track.

Odessa - Really enjoyable piece with a real cool riff sort of reminded me of the phrasing qualites in The Price of Everything and the Value of Nothing. And the "underground factory" feel after the first guitarsolo is really good with the synthparts i liked it alot, the outro seems a little "dragged out" though.

Somnarium - Great track, loving the intro & rythm guitarparts in this one and the phrasing in the solos, solid AAL track!

Earth Departure - This track i was dying to hear, especially after i found out that the clean chordal part was given to this track (2:40). SICK drumming, SICK slapping and even though its pretty repetetive in the first minute or so it doesn't get boring, the guitarsolo made me laugh especially at 1:53 hehe, really frantic and big evil sounding half of the song and THEN.. the chordal progression here is what i LOVE so much and what really delivers in the song, the outrosolo is one of my favourites solos on the album as well and the track itself is one of the best on the album i think.

Isolated Incidents - Im so tired of this track HAHA, its great though, favourite parts tapping section in the middle with rythmguitars and the second guitarsolo. The first thing that i thought of was how they used the "galloping" guitar rhytms that i think i didnt hear once in the first album and neither in the live versions of this song very well.

Do Not Go Gently - Loving this track, but i thought the chugging guitarparts was pretty boring in the beginning, also the time when the phrygian? melody parts comes in the second time i thought they could have done something a little more interesting with it or something i dont know, but i absolutely love everything else in this track and its a standout in the album for sure, those arpeggios after the fast heavy riffing in the middle is just mindblowing.

New Eden - Well, mind = blown. The clean guitar in the end is one of the highlights on the album and just gives me goosebumps - although i thought the track was too short i understand the song and if you listen to the album from song 1 up to this point it falls in to place real nice.

Cylindrical Sea - Guitar & drums works to perfection in the intro.. really catchy guitarwork, also here i noticed some major differences in tosins solophrasing and notechoices, i liked it alot. I have noticed how much more "metal" this album is also compared to the self titled, by metal i mean more use of those droning riffs that hangs in the air meshuggah style and its nice i think and understandable since they pretty much recorded the first album with 7strings.

Espera - So when i heard this track in the previews i was dying to hear what would come after the track ended, and when i heard those fucking bass heartbeats along with the tapping chords (i think) my soul just took a trip to nirvana and back, its such an epic addition to the whole album and i absolutely LOVE this track, so different and so appreciative. Could have gone on for a minute longer or so though hehe.

To Lead You To An Overwhelming Question - This is THE track for me on this album. If ive critiqued the song structures on some songs this one is AAL at its finest. ALL things about this track is good. Clean evil intro - supermegaheavywierd riff - epic slapfest deluxe. I laughed so hard at the "swing-jazz-break" in this song and was just so blown away by the clean solos, I cant think of anything to critique on this song i enjoy it soo much, i have to mention the ABSOLUTELY LOVELY outro guitarsolo, the notechoice and the phrasing is just phenomenal and you can really tell when listening to this song how much Tosin has progressed as a guitarplayer as well as a songwriter. EPIC

Weightless - Dont know why but probably the song ive listened to the least on the album, maybe because ive listened to hyphens for so many times or something but i dunno.. i really like this track though and its also a very solid AAL track. Favourite parts 1:43 - 2:13 and whole outro!

David - Such a perfect albumcloser, love everything about this track, simply beautiful.. brings tears to my eyes.



So there is my review of the songs, i want to give a big THANK YOU to NAVENE, JAVIER, and TOSIN for making a TERRIFIC second Animals As leaders album.


----------



## JStraitiff

0 Xero 0 said:


> I don't know how you can really compare AAL to Periphery very easily



Of course their styles are very different, but i am comparing them for one because they are in a similar genre, and in this case they seem to both have what i was referring to. As i said, i find some of their songs (both periphery and AAL) to be very monotonous. Sometimes a cool idea or a cool riff can quickly become repetitive and unorganized. I noticed this less on the first album (what apparently is being referred to as s/t? (why?)) but on this album i think it has become much more apparent. There are guitar fills that just keep being repeated over and over, and im pretty certain that i have heard some of them on the last album. I cant ask him to change his playing style from album to album, but if it were me i would have added some variation by changing some of the elements.


----------



## Ralyks

Hope they have vinyls on the tour. Such a sick record


----------



## VILARIKA

Today is, a great day.


----------



## guitareben

So, after my first listen through.... AMAZING! There were some absolutely sick moments there, such as the rhythmic djent bit on an infinite regression. An absolutely sick album  My only slight thing i dislike is sometimes the bass drum is a bit loud and clicky, and im not too keen on how some of the chugging tone is (sometimes), but other than that this album is amazing  Completely different from their first album, heck, it's unlike anything i've heard before  

Awesome 

Thanks Tosin, Javier and Navene for a stunningly awesome album  I look forward to the next album


----------



## GSingleton

0 Xero 0 said:


> Please let us know! I'm seeing them on the 30 in Spokane. After hearing the album, I was hoping they'd play more from their new album. I can see why they're playing an even mix of both though. They're probably playing to crowds and in cities that they haven't played at before or in a while so they probably want to give people a good mix of songs.



Oh I will, but honestly they could just play either album and I would satisfied. I have seen them a few months ago and the s/t is amazing live. I cannot wait for some of this newer stuff, especially the whole was a part of the writing process.


----------



## 0 Xero 0

JStraitiff said:


> Of course their styles are very different, but i am comparing them for one because they are in a similar genre, and in this case they seem to both have what i was referring to. As i said, i find some of their songs (both periphery and AAL) to be very monotonous. Sometimes a cool idea or a cool riff can quickly become repetitive and unorganized. I noticed this less on the first album (what apparently is being referred to as s/t? (why?)) but on this album i think it has become much more apparent. There are guitar fills that just keep being repeated over and over, and im pretty certain that i have heard some of them on the last album. I cant ask him to change his playing style from album to album, but if it were me i would have added some variation by changing some of the elements.



They both have progressive elements, but are very different IMO. Also, I don't know how either is repetitive. Periphery especially changes up verse riffs throughout the song when they come back so they aren't repetitive. Also s/t means self-titled, haha. If songs didn't have repeating themes, they wouldn't really be songs. What bands do you think aren't repetitive out of curiosity? The main reason this album is so different from the first is the first was a collaboration with Misha from Periphery and he writes a lot differently than Tosin and Javier do. I'm not trying to stir the pot here. We're both entitled to our opinions, but I just want to see if I can understand where you're coming from.


----------



## JStraitiff

yea, i understand, we are still having civilized discussion  Thats probably why i see such a similarity between the two bands because they worked together on s/t (win). Their guitar tone is very similar i think is another reason. For some reason i group these two together, and its probably not sensible, its probably more to do with the fact that i discovered them around the same time. But like i said its just the song style that i think are similar. I listen to a lot of dream theater and opeth. Now i must say, dream theater is the king of dragging things out past their life expectancy. Opeth tends to repeat a phrase a lot but you see the style change throughout the song so drastically that it could go for days without getting boring. Just the way the songs evolve makes it less repetitive. I think the main reason that i find these songs so repetitive is that they are not extremely melodic which is something that i value. Now of course comparing these is like comparing apples to steaks but i feel like personally they could probably add in a lot more melody and such while sticking to the genre.


----------



## FatKol

0 Xero 0 said:


> ... *I think each album have pros and cons. I was surprised at how dark and heavy TLYTAOQ starts out. That song was the only one I wasn't prepared for. I like it a lot though!* ...



I have exactly the same opinion. First I'll listened through this album in its entirely, my first thoughts on this track were: "Hugh, what's that? Very not AAL like, but in a positive way." 
Wasn't expecting this track at all! I love it really though. With New Eden, they are the best an most outstanding tracks on the album 

Can't stop listening to it


----------



## Goatchrist

I just bought and listened to Weightless and I absolutely love it! Some of the songs got a little bit darker vibe to it(I thought of that during the first half of the album), which totally blows my mind!
All in all I think they totally kept their style, I don't mind that at all actually.
I'm so gonna buy all of their albums!


----------



## 0 Xero 0

JStraitiff said:


> yea, i understand, we are still having civilized discussion  Thats probably why i see such a similarity between the two bands because they worked together on s/t (win). Their guitar tone is very similar i think is another reason. For some reason i group these two together, and its probably not sensible, its probably more to do with the fact that i discovered them around the same time. But like i said its just the song style that i think are similar. I listen to a lot of dream theater and opeth. Now i must say, dream theater is the king of dragging things out past their life expectancy. Opeth tends to repeat a phrase a lot but you see the style change throughout the song so drastically that it could go for days without getting boring. Just the way the songs evolve makes it less repetitive. I think the main reason that i find these songs so repetitive is that they are not extremely melodic which is something that i value. Now of course comparing these is like comparing apples to steaks but i feel like personally they could probably add in a lot more melody and such while sticking to the genre.



I think it's very melodic, especially AAL. Periphery and Opeth are less in your face about melodies, but they're their. I prefer this subtlety. If every melody was like a necrophagist solo, it would get annoying really fast, haha.


----------



## Nesty

Hmm I might order this tomorrow. These guys never cease to amaze me..


----------



## Fiction

I never understood the relation between AAL & Periphery. I still find it hard to find 'djent' in the s/t. I mean there's some parts, but >90% doesn't have any elements of djent. Either way I lurv both


----------



## FormerlyVintage

AAL doesn't sound anything like Periphery. S/T came close at some parts, but only a few.

The new record sounds like something from beyond, like a Cynic record...


----------



## technomancer

Fiction said:


> I never understood the relation between AAL & Periphery. I still find it hard to find 'djent' in the s/t. I mean there's some parts, but >90% doesn't have any elements of djent. Either way I lurv both



Tosin and Misha cowrote the s/t... not really anything to understand, they're friends and were both in DC at the time


----------



## Subz




----------



## 0 Xero 0

Just in case some of you haven't bought the record yet (shame on you!  ), it's the itunes download of the week. I can't believe someone at itunes knows who AAL is. That's pretty sweet it isn't that beaver fellow or GAGa, haha. 
iTunes - Music - An Infinite Regression- Discovery Download by Animals As Leaders


----------



## JP Universe

My CD and hoodie arrived in the mail today!!!! In heaven right now listening to the new stuff, screw the Download!


----------



## DVRP

I love the new cd so much. I can't get over how good it is.


----------



## Fiction

technomancer said:


> Tosin and Misha cowrote the s/t... not really anything to understand, they're friends and were both in DC at the time



Oh I knew that, I meant i never understood the comparison music-wise.


----------



## seba_mathcore

i download the new cd... i can't wait to get the original!!!!!!
hope they release a cd/dvd


----------



## Khoi

the new cd is absolutely amazing. Not only that, I saw them in Orlando on Saturday, and I didn't even think it was possible to play some of those songs that accurately live


----------



## lava

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TwvSCi6C7ik

Dammit, all the other youtube vids I've posted were automatically embedded. Don't know what happened here. I even tried the [youtube][/youtube] tags. Anyway, that's Cylindrical Sea live. Click it, it rocks.


----------



## 0 Xero 0

^ The tags are youtubevid and /youtubevid with the tags after the = sign in the url in between (this would be TwvSCi6C7ik)
Here ya go ^__^


----------



## HumanFuseBen

After listening to the album several times, i can say i am in love. I think this is the best album i've heard all year! I definitely prefer it to the s/t.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Just saw these guys in concert last night. Tosin had his custom white Ibanez out and he was on the freaking ball the whole night, a lot of older AaL as well as several new songs. I can't wait to get a couple work paychecks to buy this freaking album!


----------



## CyborgSlunk

Somnarium makes me feel so great that I just want kiss Tosin Abasi for making such good music, no homo.


----------



## guitareben

Personal highlights of the album include:

That mental section in an infinite regression at 1:47 Eargasm   

The solo in Odessa - 2:40 Just yes 

Earth departure Intro O_O Wth!! Unlike anything else... ever  Awesome 

New Eden!!! 

Sweeping at 1:41 in Cylindrical sea, and then the riff after it.... just oh my god  

The whole of To lead you to an Overwhelming conclusion... 

And so on... i could literally go on forever untill i have covered all the bits in the album 

What are YOUR' fav bits in the album?!?


----------



## KingTriton

yeah absolutely that part at 1:47 in infinite regression, and also outro in earth departure, clean parts of new eden, whole espera, whole to lead you to an overwhelming question, those are the most memorable parts for me


----------



## GSingleton

The set list since the album has dropped is the same. He was rocking his Ibanez custom all night.


----------



## Dunloper

guitareben said:


> Personal highlights of the album include:
> 
> That mental section in an infinite regression at 1:47 Eargasm
> 
> The solo in Odessa - 2:40 Just yes
> 
> Earth departure Intro O_O Wth!! Unlike anything else... ever  Awesome
> 
> New Eden!!!
> 
> Sweeping at 1:41 in Cylindrical sea, and then the riff after it.... just oh my god
> 
> The whole of To lead you to an Overwhelming conclusion...
> 
> And so on... i could literally go on forever untill i have covered all the bits in the album
> 
> What are YOUR' fav bits in the album?!?



Well you pretty much hit the nail on that one imo. Some more I would add would be the beginning riff on Cylindrical Sea, the part right after the chill break in Earth Departure (3:27), when they bring back the intro riff with the simple leads on Do Not Go Gently (1:41) and the two chill breaks in Weightless.


----------



## Scattered Messiah

Well, being in Germany, the album has reached me on Friday. since then, I have been listening, and now came to the conclusion:
pure genius!

the first thing I noticed was the totally different mix. After getting used to this, there is only one thing about the tones, I really do not like much: it's the guitars low strings having this "fretbuzz"-like feeling when being played distorted on the low strings, as for example around 1:35 in Odessa, or even more prominently in DO Not Do Gently after the first 20secs  ... or maybe it's just me, but this particular sound is annoying?
Other than this, I like the way it is different from the s/t without losing too much of the AAL feeling. The whole atmosphere is a good bit darker and more oppressing, but this is something I like a lot!

My real favs include "New Eden" (pure sex from beginning to end, imho), most parts of "TLYTAOQ" and "Weightless", some sections of "Cylindrical Sea". After that, the whole damn album as one 

The last Album, that got me listening so intensely, was "TDOA" by Ulcerate ... but rather for athmosphere than for pure music joy


----------



## Greatoliver

I recently downloaded the new album, and god, there are some amazing grooves in here! It feels like a different album, I think I prefer the mix on this one, but I've found so far that they are just different... It's still AAL, but they kind of have a different direction here. I thought some of the tones on the self-titled were not so great to start with, but they really fit now that I have listened to it a lot. Absolutely awesome stuff


----------



## CyborgSlunk

Scattered Messiah said:


> the first thing I noticed was the totally different mix. After getting used to this, there is only one thing about the tones, I really do not like much: it's the guitars low strings having this "fretbuzz"-like feeling when being played distorted on the low strings, as for example around 1:35 in Odessa, or even more prominently in DO Not Do Gently after the first 20secs  ... or maybe it's just me, but this particular sound is annoying?



I know what you mean, but I don´t mind it.


----------



## MF_Kitten

This album. Guys. This album. Just... Fuck. Amazing.


----------



## AugmentedFourth

I dunno if anyone on here is like this/has discussed this, but I really love AAL (like, a lot, to the point that I'm pretty
sure they are my favorite band of all time) but I don't like metal. Seriously, I browse this forum because I do own an
8 string, but I generally can't even relate to most of it because you folks are mostly into the metals and things. I listen
to jazz, instrumental, prog rock, classical, post-rock, etc., and I mostly use my 8 string for other stuff (jazz, solo
pieces, composition). When I listen to AAL (namely, the s/t and Wave of Babies, I haven't quite gotten used to Weightless
yet, although I have the disc) I think nothing of metal, and to be honest I really couldn't dislike bands like Meshuggah (who I suppose people
say they sound like, as well as others who take influence, e.g. Periphery, TesseracT, etc.) much more. I try, really really hard, to like Meshuggah,
but I can't. My favorite thing in music besides Hamonic structure/analysis is definitely rhythm (grouping, odd time sigs,
polymeters) but seriously, those bands leave a bad taste in my mouth. (And don't even try the "AAL is really just a glorified
Meshuggah with a melody, man, you just can't appreciate the elements Meshuggah contributes, no matter how raw" argument,
because I can appreciate it, and to me Meshuggah is not doing it right at all.) Tosin himself I believe (if I remember correctly)
directly cited Meshuggah as an influence, which is another reason why I have listened to a lot of Meshuggah (to no avail,
as I haven't found a single track I like yet.) When I hear AAL even vaguely compared (dare someone use the word 'ripoff')
to Meshuggah/Periphery/[insert metal band here] it makes me sick to my stomach, as much as I want to like these other bands.
It surprises me that people even went as far as to label AAL as a 'djent' band (with Weightless I can maybe understand,) but
with the s/t, man, that album leaves the least trace of djent I think is possible while still using 8 string guitars. I listen to that
stuff for the amazing sense of harmonic arrangement, amazing flowing structures, development, genius riffs, etc. which
really makes AAL closer to classical music than to jazz OR any kind of metal, the main influences from jazz being 7/9
chords, modal/aug./dim. use and sometimes chord progressions, and the influence of metal limited to (to put it simply)
drum style, and distorted guitars with power chords (not that classical music doesn't have '5' chords as well). I really
wish I could like metal more, but to be honest, for me it's mainly BS, with the exception of obviously AAL (even though
they aren't metal), and occasionally BTBAM (if I find a good one) and Cloudkicker (less metal, more classical ambient ostinato
composition). 

Anyways, hope I don't sound like an ass, just wondering about your guy's opinions on this, sorry bout the soapbox-y thing.


----------



## VILARIKA

I don't think people really consider AAL to be a "djent" band, they just happen to be in the so called "djent scene". As for comparisons to Meshuggah, etc., it's all just a matter of opinion. I can see some relations to them, maybe people see more for some reason. I frankly don't care if people put AAL in any type of category, it's their opinion of the band, not mine. I won't deny them for their opinion, only acknowledge it I guess.


----------



## MF_Kitten

when people label the band as "Djent", it's mostly because there were some Misha-style grooves in the first album, and some djenty palm mutes, and a bright guitar tone. That's about it really.

Weightless isn't djenty at all (there are only a couple palm mutes that has a hint of djent to them, and there are few "bulby" grooves, if any at all), it's just the definition of tasty.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

AugmentedFourth said:


> wall-o-text



Dude your writing and argumenting are great, but it's really hard to read a text that makes my eyes go crossed. Use the 'enter' button. 

Anyway, I don't like 'shuggah either. I respect them for all the rhythmic complexity but I can't get to them. Some songs are better and some I even do like (take Combustion for example). And I don't believe that anyone should like bands that the bands you like take influence of. It's likely that you will like them, but it's not odd if you don't.


----------



## CyborgSlunk

@AugmentedFourth

Wow, exactly what I think about Meshuggah, thank you for pointing that out! I am really into all kinds of metal (including djent) but I can´t like Meshuggah, I tried so hard. It´s just rhythm exercises for me.


----------



## Blasphemer

CyborgSlunk said:


> @AugmentedFourth
> 
> Wow, exactly what I think about Meshuggah, thank you for pointing that out! I am really into all kinds of metal (including djent) but I can´t like Meshuggah, I tried so hard. It´s just rhythm exercises for me.



It took me a long, long time to appreciate 'shuggah. It took until I listened to FDSD to get it. I figured out that its just their singing I cant stand.


----------



## FatKol

Blasphemer said:


> It took me a long, long time to appreciate 'shuggah. It took until I listened to FDSD to get it. I figured out that* its just their singing I cant stand*.



Me either. I dearly love Meshuggah, but only because of the instrumental. No offense against Kidman, awesome vocalist  .


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Meshuggah is like drinking from a pinched straw to me...it's a struggle to get much out of it.

AAL will be here in San Antonio in 5 days however


----------



## sakeido

the new AAL is one of the best albums I've ever heard. They are in town Dec6 so that's when I'll buy my copy and a couple shirts.. some of these songs are just mindblowing. The songwriting is better, the album is much more diverse yet still cohesive. The Misha Sound that imo never worked for these guys is gone now.. the mix has improved by several orders of magnitude, the guitar tone is perfect, the bass is huge, the electronic elements are integrated way better, the drum sound is way better. Everything is a quantum leap forward from their debut. 

its a masterpiece imo.

my favorite tune is Infinite Regression but Isolated Incidents and Do Not Go Gently are also kickass. So is the title track.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Meshuggah is amazing, but it's so far from conventional songwriting. They really take their time, and it develops this trance-like feeling. It's really the most enjoyable when you get sucked into the grooves and deep timbres.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

^QFMFT. The trick to enjoying the genius of Meshuggah is to step back and see the big picture. It isn't really about the crazy rhythms for crazy rhythms' sake, its more about your subconscious getting worked into a trace. Your ear and mind recognize aural patterns almost instantly, whether they're metered or not. the cool thing is, 'shuggah taps into this concept in a way we can all grasp by adding the 4/4 drums behind the patterns. the super-low guitar tone helps achieve that trance-like state too (i feel like it almost "purrs" me to sleep sometimes ). As far as I'm concerned, Kidman's vocals are just icing on the cake (and DUDE, the lyrics are pretty deep sometimes. Just reading the words to Organic Shadows gives me chills).

All in all, some people enjoy meshuggah that way while others just rock the fuck out to 'em, and some dont like 'em at all. Can't deny though, AAL DOES take a lot of the afformentioned cheracteristics from our sweedish saviors, without sounding at all like a blatant ripoff =)


----------



## MF_Kitten

Do Not Go Gently, followed by New Eden, gives me massive chills. every. single. time.


----------



## JoeyBTL

Prosthetic Records | Official Website


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

^Whoa. That's pretty damn nice.


----------



## Mindcrime1204




----------



## Dan_Vacant

this is kinda with the off topic meshuggah talk but I was listing to them to help me sleep and then shed came on and the intro scream made me jump XD. I agree with that aal is closer to classical music more then most stuff it gets labeled as.


----------



## gr8Har V

AugmentedFourth said:


> When I hear AAL even vaguely compared (dare someone use the word 'ripoff')
> to Meshuggah/Periphery/[insert metal band here] it makes me sick to my stomach.


 
Misha Mansoor (lead guitarist of periphery) wrote well over half the music on the AAL self-titled debut because he produced the album with Abasi. 

so i wouldn't say AAL is WAY better than periphery, when periphery's songwriter wrote over half the stuff on AAL's debut album which made them so well renowned


----------



## glassmoon0fo

where the actually hell did you get "well over half" from? I love misha as much as the next man but he's said himself that he helped with arranging more than anything.


----------



## GSingleton

sooo.....back on topic. They killed it live.


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs

glassmoon0fo said:


> where the actually hell did you get "well over half" from? I love misha as much as the next man but he's said himself that he helped with arranging more than anything.



This is what I heard as well. I was under the impression that he wrote the odd riff but was more prominent in the arrangement of the songs.


----------



## sakeido

gr8Har V said:


> Misha Mansoor (lead guitarist of periphery) wrote well over half the music on the AAL self-titled debut because he produced the album with Abasi.
> 
> so i wouldn't say AAL is WAY better than periphery, when periphery's songwriter wrote over half the stuff on AAL's debut album which made them so well renowned



AAL is WAY better than the Periphery that put out an album. I like to pretend that band doesn't exist. The periphery that put out random tunes every couple years with a couple different really awesome vocalists? still one of my all time favs but even then I'm not sure I'd take them over Weightless animals


----------



## GSingleton

GSingleton said:


> sooo.....back on topic. They killed it live.



Oh, in this thread about AAL and them alone...I agree.


----------



## AugmentedFourth

I'm sure most of you guys have seen these, but jesus christ:

Short 8 string piece. still in the works. - YouTube

Javier Reyes of Animals as Leaders - YouTube

Just wow, I think I cried when I first heard these, lol

His harmonic sense is amazing, and playing is on par with Tosin

This man needs to write his own solo record


----------



## lurgar

GSingleton said:


> Oh, in this thread about AAL and them alone...I agree.



Saw them last night. Crowd went absolutely bonkers while they were playing. Dude in front of me was rocking out so hard that he caused a mosh pit which ended with a bunch of high fives and hugs. Towards the end another pit opened up and AAL all just started smiling watching the action while they were playing perfectly.


----------



## codync

It pains me to see djent fans not respecting Meshuggah on this site. Lame.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

codync said:


> It pains me to see djent fans not respecting Meshuggah on this site. Lame.



Who's not respecting Meshuggah? I thought the guy just said he can't get into them.


----------



## drmosh

codync said:


> It pains me to see djent fans not respecting Meshuggah on this site. Lame.



what the hell are you talking about?
and why is everyone a "djent" fan that's on this site?


----------



## GSingleton

lurgar said:


> Saw them last night. Crowd went absolutely bonkers while they were playing. Dude in front of me was rocking out so hard that he caused a mosh pit which ended with a bunch of high fives and hugs. Towards the end another pit opened up and AAL all just started smiling watching the action while they were playing perfectly.




Yeah, I think it is funny when people see them that have never heard of them before. they are like...NO BASS BHAHAHA! 
But when they start they shit themselves and are instant fan boys.


----------



## ShadyDavey

codync said:


> It pains me to see djent fans not respecting Meshuggah on this site. Lame.



Pains me to see such a judgemental comment which encompasses genre elitism and at the same time broad generalisation on this site. La....

Oh wait. 

Taste is subjective, I keep saying that  

I haven't bought this album yet as money is quite tight but I have heard some tracks on YouTube and it impresses me in nearly the same way as the debut which I know for a fact was listened to 80+ times in 2010. AAL are clearly doing something very, very right and Tosin's playing actually impresses me even more. Some of the comments (I may have voiced a few) about tone and lack of precision at times in the past are, at least for my part, withdrawn - he's progressing massively as an artist.


----------



## Prov1dence

Incoming fanboy post, much like most others in this thread. Deal with it 

Weightless is goddamn amazing. I'm really picky when it comes to progressive metal, and this is one of those albums that I love to listen to from beginning to end. Songs like Isolated Incidents, Earth Departure, and Weightless are sexy as fuck, if my ears could get boners they'd prematurely ejaculate to this album every time. On the real though, one of my favorite albums of the year, up there with BoO's The Discovery (if you knew me, you'd know this is saying A LOT /obsessed).


----------



## Solodini

BoO's bassist = Jean Ralphio


----------



## Malkav

I love the new album  No specific comments to make about specific songs, I definitely feel it's an album though and comes across as a better listening experience to me when I listen to it from beginning to end.

New Eden is now my alarm tone, I wake up to that shit everyday \/


----------



## Rook

I too am loving Weightless, there's a great sense of dynamic and harmony that I didn't get from AAL (the album haha), and I love the use of cleans, tapping, slapping.... It's a complete package for me. Exactly what a progressive, instrumental album.

I never understood people being funny about bass players. My band does't have a bass player, we have one of the guitars run into a second signal chain (the genius of Axe FX) which has a crossover, sub octave generator (100% mix) into a bass amp and cab model, it totally fills that area of the mix for lesser low tuned songs and I wouldn't change it for a real bass player.

I've always taken the 'if it ain't broke don't fix it' approach to this, and if you don't need a bass player who cares?!?! It does seem to upset people though 

Anyway.

Totally digging this album at the moment, and I really didn't think I would.


----------



## Cabinet

The bass player is a cool idea, but I think a definite sounding bass guitar would give the melodies too much of a set stance. Without the bass, it always has this sort of light airy feel to me.


----------



## codync

This band does well enough without a bass player. A player like Evan Brewer would do too much and just clutter everything up, while a player just holding down the groove wouldn't really be necessary. As a bass player, I'm fine with AAL not having one. It's okay for them and Pig Destroyer in my book.


----------



## FarBeyondMetal

Just picked up Weightless...so far it has been fucking cool


----------



## jsl2h90

my preorder bundle finally got here yesterday, its a good feeling to know that i've put money in these guys pockets. My only complaint with AAL albums is that they never include liner notes. I kinda wish they'd have band pictures or comments or anything, and possibly a hint for when the TRAM album is gonna drop.

In other exciting news, my RG2228 is in the mail so I will officially be an 8 stringer in the next week or so. I've felt extremely limited trying to come up with new material on a 7 lately, especially after listening to how much better Tosin's gotten on the new album. Which means I can start putting my jamplay.com membership to some real use. Double thumping anyone? 

EDIT:
For all the bass player discussion I have to agree with the "if it ain't broke don't fix it" policy, but I can't help but wonder what AAL would sound like with Sean Malone.


----------



## Lianoroto

Found the album with a shirt in the mail when I came home after having exams. It has such an amazing atmosphere throughout the whole album, I literally can't stop having ear-orgasms!

Don't like that I can't read the writing inside the cover. There is probably nothing of importance there anyway, but that was the only negative thing I have to say about it. Yes, it is that good!


----------



## Alimination

So yeah, just saw AAL a few hours ago.

...biggest circle pit... was not expecting that from an instrumental band.. I don't think they were either, the looks on their faces were priceless.

EDIT: ALSO!! I totally dug the Tosin-obama shirts they were putting out. I had a good laugh. haha


----------



## asher

Alimination said:


> So yeah, just saw AAL a few hours ago.
> 
> ...biggest circle pit... was not expecting that from an instrumental band.. I don't think they were either, the looks on their faces were priceless.
> 
> EDIT: ALSO!! I totally dug the Tosin-obama shirts they were putting out. I had a good laugh. haha



pics of said shirts?


----------



## Alimination

awh I wish I did take pics, it was that vintage lookin red white n blue picture of obama's portrait 

http://obeygiant.com/images/2008/10/obama.jpg

except it was tosin holding a guitar, and in the bottom it said something like Toboma lol if I find it I'll post a picture.


----------



## Cyntex

I got my copy in the mail yesterday, after two spins I have to say this is not as easy to get into as I though it would be. Even though the first release also is complex I think it was much more easy digestable. Anyway, gonna listen to this one a bunch more, I bet it will grow on me.


----------



## sakeido

Cabinet said:


> The bass player is a cool idea, but I think a definite sounding bass guitar would give the melodies too much of a set stance. Without the bass, it always has this sort of light airy feel to me.



what does AAL do for bass? Does Javier just run into a rig that also outputs a pitch shifted clean tone, or something? they seem to have an Ampeg on stage during their shows and his tone seems to be really bassy and crushing..


----------



## Alimination

sakeido said:


> what does AAL do for bass? Does Javier just run into a rig that also outputs a pitch shifted clean tone, or something? they seem to have an Ampeg on stage during their shows and his tone seems to be really bassy and crushing..



They probably have the bass running like the synth and other electronic effects. Prerecorded and they just jam to it live. I say that because Javier's tone didn't sound like a bass at all.

At least that's the impression I got.


----------



## sakeido

Alimination said:


> They probably have the bass running like the synth and other electronic effects. Prerecorded and they just jam to it live. I say that because Javier's tone didn't sound like a bass at all.
> 
> At least that's the impression I got.



I figured it was both. one chain was the rhythm guitar sound, the other was the pitch shifted bass.


----------



## Rook

Soooo does anyone know about the production on the album?

Guitars all Axe FX? Drums live, or programmed or triggered Periphery style?

I'd be really interested to know, I love the whole feel of this album, such a light texture but they fill the mix beautifully.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Guitars Axe-FX, drums are played in an electric kit by Navene.


----------



## drmosh

Fun111 said:


> Soooo does anyone know about the production on the album?
> 
> Guitars all Axe FX? Drums live, or programmed or triggered Periphery style?
> 
> I'd be really interested to know, I love the whole feel of this album, such a light texture but they fill the mix beautifully.



I have to ask. what do you mean? Triggered periphery style?
What drums are not triggered? Where is there no sample replacement?

I get what periphery has done re. electric kit but it pretty much boils down with modern recording techniques to using an acoustic kit and doing replacement.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

drmosh said:


> Where is there no sample replacement?



Tool. 

Anyway, 95% of times in metal (even more if we count only professionally produced albums) drums are replaced or more likely, blended with samples.


----------



## drmosh

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Tool.
> 
> Anyway, 95% of times in metal (even more if we count only professionally produced albums) drums are replaced or more likely, blended with samples.



ok ok, I should have said blending


----------



## adadglgmut1

* MOD EDIT: Stop spamming the board with your videos.*


----------



## GSingleton

Electric kits and triggers are different for those of you that do not know.

Triggers = Played on acoustic kit, triggers use sound samples to replace the sound being hit.
E-kit = You are essentially hitting big ass triggers haha.


----------



## brutalwizard

javier just posted on FB 

"Jada Pinkett Smith walks up to me and says "I love your band". I'd say that's a good day of work"


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

She's plays in that shitty Nu-metal band right? 

That's pretty cool though! She should get Will Smith to mention them!!!


----------



## Rook

drmosh said:


> I have to ask. what do you mean? Triggered periphery style?
> What drums are not triggered? Where is there no sample replacement?
> 
> I get what periphery has done re. electric kit but it pretty much boils down with modern recording techniques to using an acoustic kit and doing replacement.



Some bands record drums completely acoustically, some bands use an acoustic kit that's triggered, periphery used a (Roland I think) electric drum kit to 'trigger' SD2.0 or something.

In that sense I was using the word trigger as an Electrical Engineer i.e. using a change in some input signal to switch a function in an essentially intrinsic system. That's not the general definition, but how I meant it.

I think that's all my grammar/terminology/science bases covered... 

But yeah, I was essentially asking if AAL recorded drums with a microphone (or 20), recorded their own samples and triggered (by using triggers or by MIDI with an E-Kit) or used SD in some way or other.

Axe FX Ultra or 2? 

Anyone know which guitar(s) they used to get than AWESOME clean sound.


----------



## brutalwizard

hey fun check out there studio updates there fun to watch

hope they answer some of your questions


----------



## Cabinet

I've been listening to the album more and I've noticed the drums didn't come out too well for me.
The bass drum cuts through too much, and the cymbals don't have much definition to me.
Hm.
Still, this is one great album. When I got a hold of it I went through it 6 times in two days


----------



## GSingleton

Fun111 said:


> But yeah, I was essentially asking if AAL recorded drums with a microphone (or 20), recorded their own samples and triggered (by using triggers or by MIDI with an E-Kit) or used SD in some way or other.



I believe some one said they recorded the actual album with a roland kit. In the studio vids you can see it. I think the vids where he is playing on an acoustic kit is just for the camera.


----------



## TheMoodyBios

brutalwizard said:


> javier just posted on FB
> 
> "Jada Pinkett Smith walks up to me and says "I love your band". I'd say that's a good day of work"




Hahah! Is it just me, or does that look like an Acle photobomb right next to Tosin?


----------



## codync

brutalwizard said:


> javier just posted on FB
> 
> "Jada Pinkett Smith walks up to me and says "I love your band". I'd say that's a good day of work"



Hahaha, this is so fucking awesome! I would shit myself if this happened.


----------



## Rook

^Probably is Acle, they played some shows together recently.

@BrutalWizard, thanks dude, thats cool 

I have no idea how I'm gunna get through the next 18 months waiting for my .strandberg* slot.


----------



## Bradd

i have playlists on my itunes that cover different genres ie aussie/prog, tech, metal, jazz etc etc, and then there is the "animals as leaders" playlist.

Just sayin cunts.


----------



## jsl2h90

brutalwizard said:


> javier just posted on FB
> 
> "Jada Pinkett Smith walks up to me and says "I love your band". I'd say that's a good day of work"


I knew JPS played in some crappy metal band (singing actually if i'm not mistaken) but i'm more surprised she knows who AAL is than anything. That's pretty damn cool though.


----------



## Into Obsidian

Vote TOBAMA
I certainly will.


----------



## Customisbetter

^


----------



## Cyntex

Lol, that is EPIC haha


----------



## anomynous

I really want that shirt


----------



## ScottyB724

I want that. I would also vote Tobama in 2012 with no hesitations.


----------



## sakeido

just saw these guys last night. too incredible. best show I've ever seen.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

Does anyone know if its possible to order that t-shirt online? its awesome!


----------



## WishIwasfinnish

Hello g(dj)entlemen, I just posted a video of the infinite regression intro to youtube, I've been practicing that thumb technique for a while and its finally coming along


----------



## texshred777

Saw Animals, TesseracT and BTBAM in Austin, fucking awesome show. Very Pro-Animals crowd. 

Made me a believer in the Axe FX btw. It was cool seeing a single rack with 3 Axe Fx units instead of stacks.


----------



## Rook

^lol I saw Tesseract over the summer at a small gig and it was one of the first times they used pure Axe FX live.

I bought mine the next day, I now have no amps but that which is built into my Mackie.

Mental, I couldn't have cared less about Axe FX a year ago but its (without exaggerating) changed my life. My tone comes with me everywhere, and its better than everything else to me. Tonnes more practicality, zero compromises as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## mikemueller2112

So stoked to see AaL, BtBaM and Tesseract tomorrow night in Saskatoon. Don't think there's going to be a lot of people there though.


----------



## guitarister7321

Just found out about Weightless two days ago. Where the fuck have I been?

Anyway, it's an amazing album and I actually like it better than the debut.


----------



## mikemueller2112

Show last night was incredible, completely in awe their whole set. Such an amazing thing to see someone of Tosin's caliber in person. Javier and Navene were both very good. Tesseract and Between the Buried and Me were the icing on the cake for this night. I managed to crush a few beers after Animals and Leaders' set and more after BtBaM, and I'm not even upset I have a hangover. One of the best shows I've been to in a long time. The FRFR setup Tosin and Javier have sounds really good, definitely different than having some 4x12s up there, but it sounded pristine.

Only shitty thing was, I was wanting to buy an AaL shirt, but their merch guy was never there.


----------



## Solodini

Their merch guy was them, when I saw them!


----------



## mikemueller2112

Solodini said:


> Their merch guy was them, when I saw them!



Yeah it could have been, the merch guy for Btbam had no idea what was going on.


----------



## Iamasingularity

Animals as leaders is one of those bands that can actually do away with vocals like Blotted Science. With the writing process changed and the new album more mature, what do you guys think?


----------



## Static

There's a Megathread for this.

I just had a couple of listens from the new album, its good but it didnt have that much of an impact on me as the first album.A really good album nonetheless.


----------



## -42-

Remember when that's what she said was cool?

Also megathread.


----------



## technomancer

Saw them last night, I've seen them four times and have to say I think the sound was the worst last night out of all the times I've seen them. I think Javier's Mackie wasn't working as they took a long time getting set up and Tosin said something about patching through his Mackie so that may have been part of it. That and the venue sound system didn't like how loud the sound guy cranked it so things got a bit muddy from that as well (same thing happened towards the end of Tesseract's set)

Was also pretty disappointing as Tosin used the new Ibanez for the entire set... I was hoping to hear one of the Strandbergs in a live setting


----------



## Murdstone

I'm planning on visiting Rick Toone's shop in a week or two, he's going to have Tosin's guitar Sketch there that I can try. Stoked.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Murdstone said:


> I'm planning on visiting Rick Toone's shop in a week or two, he's going to have Tosin's guitar Sketch there that I can try. Stoked.


 
take MAD pictures and vids, dammit. Weird as it is, I love that guitar!


----------



## theleem

Got to see them a few weeks ago in Cincinnati, and take a lesson with Tosin beforehand. 
Absolutely mind blowing. Very chill dude, solid teacher as well. The show was great too, all the bands killed it.

On another note, got the album a few days before the show, they made some big changes, but I'm still digging it. Really liking the fact that they have a drummer now, I wasn't too big on the digital drums.


----------



## 808

amazing...


----------



## FarBeyondMetal

Got the newest issue of guitar world and there is a small article on Tosin...awesome to see this master of the guitar covered in a mainstream magazine. The thing that really grinds my gears is the article sub-title: "With his eight string guitar and virtuoso shred abilities, AAL guitarist Tosin Abasi is at _metalcore's_ cutting edge"
Get it fucking right


----------



## codync

Hahaha. Animals as Leaders sound is an extension of metalcore. As is this whole djent thing.

And just for kicks: BTBAM is a metalcore band, as well.


----------



## FarBeyondMetal

Don't I feel silly...


----------



## anomynous

Hurry up and put that Tobama shirt online, I want it


----------



## jsl2h90

theleem said:


> Got to see them a few weeks ago in Cincinnati, and take a lesson with Tosin beforehand.
> Absolutely mind blowing. Very chill dude, solid teacher as well. The show was great too, all the bands killed it.
> 
> On another note, got the album a few days before the show, they made some big changes, but I'm still digging it. Really liking the fact that they have a drummer now, I wasn't too big on the digital drums.


Didn't know there were other AAL fans in Dayton. I'm from Fairborn 
Nice to know that they play Cinci too, as soon as I get back to the States seeing them is my top priority.


----------



## GSingleton

theleem said:


> Got to see them a few weeks ago in Cincinnati, and take a lesson with Tosin beforehand.
> Absolutely mind blowing. Very chill dude, solid teacher as well. The show was great too, all the bands killed it.
> 
> On another note, got the album a few days before the show, they made some big changes, but I'm still digging it. Really liking the fact that they have a drummer now, I wasn't too big on the digital drums.



SO you are the one who beat me to the lesson...


----------



## ridner

even with all the hype surrounding this band, I have for one reason or another never checked them out. I am doing so for the first time today and am EXTREMELY glad that I decided to do so.


----------



## Murdstone

glassmoon0fo said:


> take MAD pictures and vids, dammit. Weird as it is, I love that guitar!



Fear not, I plan on it. I'll probably put up a thread in the LMC section, I guess, once I'm back. Allegedly the guitar has seen some upgrades.

_"Tosin sent me Sketch to make some modifications and it is a totally different beast."_

Can't wait to get my paws on it.


----------



## guitareben

The problem with seeing AAL live is that you come face to face with how much you suck at guitar... 

But no, they are SO good live! Album no. 3 next?


----------



## GSingleton

guitareben said:


> The problem with seeing AAL live is that you come face to face with how much you suck at guitar...
> 
> But no, they are SO good live! Album no. 3 next?



We are still waiting on TRAM first, even though I do not like the drums.

or...is....TRAM.....NO. 3?????


----------



## codync

GSingleton said:


> We are still waiting on TRAM first, even though I do not like the drums.
> 
> or...is....TRAM.....NO. 3?????



Why do you not liking the drums matter?

Also, HOW DO YOU NOT LIKE THE DRUMS?!


----------



## brutalwizard

I have seen AAL 5 times now and if you plan on actaully seeing tosin on this tour amidst there insane screen/light show good luck


----------



## isispelican

check out tosin!


----------



## VILARIKA

isispelican said:


> check out tosin!




A shame they didn't catch Javier, he was kicking Tosin's ass


----------



## Winspear

Meshuggah to tour UK with AAL in April!


----------



## glassmoon0fo

EtherealEntity said:


> Meshuggah to tour UK with AAL in April!


 






How much does a ticket 'cross the pond run now?!


----------



## mikemueller2112

isispelican said:


> check out tosin!




The fuck was that?


----------



## Fiction

mikemueller2112 said:


> The fuck was that?



Twas moments after they found out AAL was playing with Meshuggah, and the whole lineup just couldn't hold in their excitement.


----------



## Ninetyfour

Tour with Meshuggah? Excited.


----------



## VILARIKA

mikemueller2112 said:


> The fuck was that?



Last show of the BTBAM tour, time to rejoice


----------



## Iamasingularity

I wish Meshuggah would come to Japan and tour, but thats not gonna happen.


----------



## Solodini

The Garage?! Strange choice of venue. I'd expect the academy. For comparison, DEP played the garage, Tool played the academy. Garage seems way too small.


----------



## Mwoit

Solodini said:


> The Garage?! Strange choice of venue. I'd expect the academy. For comparison, DEP played the garage, Tool played the academy. Garage seems way too small.



They played the Garage last time in 2009, with Triggered The Bloodshed as support.


----------



## DLG

why do people think that meshuggah have a huge following 

they are definitely on DEP's level in terms of popularity, and probably about 20,000 people short to fill up a venue that Tool would play.


----------



## Iamasingularity

DLG said:


> why do people think that meshuggah have a huge following
> 
> they are definitely on DEP's level in terms of popularity, and probably about 20,000 people short to fill up a venue that Tool would play.



Meshuggah played at LOUDPARK, Japan in 2008 with a crowd of 20,000+. Of course the festival wasn`t all about Meshuggah, but they were quite big in that festival. I think they have a big following for sure, but strangely fans are quiet about it as if they don`t exist lol.


----------



## Omarfan

Ok, but that was a festival and it was in Japan which is full of crazy people. Marty Friedman played a solo on a ten minute song and it was a number one hit there. Maybe Meshuggah can do that in Japan, but I doubt if they can anywhere else in the world. There's definitely around the same amount of fans of Meshuggah as there are for DEP in any normal country.


----------



## DLG

Omarfan said:


> Ok, but that was a festival and it was in Japan which is full of crazy people. Marty Friedman played a solo on a ten minute song and it was a number one hit there.


----------



## Iamasingularity

Marty friedman is Japanese, lol.


----------



## The Reverend

Iamasingularity said:


> Marty friedman is Japanese, lol.



You're from Japan, Mr. Singularity, are there a lot of Meshuggah fans there? And for that matter, is Tosin Abasi worshipped there or anything?


----------



## Iamasingularity

The Reverend said:


> You're from Japan, Mr. Singularity, are there a lot of Meshuggah fans there? And for that matter, is Tosin Abasi worshipped there or anything?



There are some people that listen to Meshuggah, but most of them think of Meshuggah as thrash or some other genre. The prog scene here is crap, and no I`m sure Tosin is not worshipped, he`s unknown here. Japan`s overall musical taste is crap. Here`s Japan`s top selling song of 2011:



Have Fun.


----------



## DLG

From what I understand, japan is like a utopia for heavy metal has-beens. No one listens to Yngwie anymore, but in Japan he still plays huge clubs. 

Is that true, or is it something that has become mythical thanks to the Spinal Tap and Anvil movies? 

Surprised Tosin's not a god there already, because I know the Japanese definitely have a guitar god fetish.


----------



## in-pursuit

Iamasingularity said:


>




believe it or not, that is exactly what I was hoping to see when I clicked on this thread


----------



## Iamasingularity

DLG said:


> From what I understand, japan is like a utopia for heavy metal has-beens. No one listens to Yngwie anymore, but in Japan he still plays huge clubs.
> 
> Is that true, or is it something that has become mythical thanks to the Spinal Tap and Anvil movies?
> 
> Surprised Tosin's not a god there already, because I know the Japanese definitely have a guitar god fetish.



Ya, there`s definitely people into thrash, normal metal, death/doom and shreders in general, but Prog? Nope. I think Prog has huge potential here, but its gonna take time. I saw the Anvil Movie posters, and a copy of the guitarist`s guitar in my local store. I guess that means they like Anvil. Other than that I think its gonna take some time for an established Prog scene to take place. Thanks to the Visual-ke buttholes.




in-pursuit said:


> believe it or not, that is exactly what I was hoping to see when I clicked on this thread



Believe me there`s more where that came from.


----------



## Lon

Iamasingularity said:


> Believe me there`s more where that came from.


so, good sir, it seems i need to take the next plane departing, how far can i bullshit my way through with excellent english and absolutely zero japanese?


----------



## Fiction

Lon said:


> so, good sir, it seems i need to take the next plane departing, how far can i bullshit my way through with excellent english and absolutely zero japanese?



Depends how well you are at Charades..


----------



## Iamasingularity

Lon said:


> so, good sir, it seems i need to take the next plane departing, how far can i bullshit my way through with excellent english and absolutely zero japanese?



The Japanese govt has placed English signs for transport, including directions, maps, names of roads/places/trains/stations. Other than that there is nothing you can bs through. Not many japanese know english. Now lets stay on topic! I kinda regret posting the vid as I don`t want this to turn into a Japanese Pop Idol thread.

So anyone gonna take lessons from the guys at AAL from Bandhappy once it launches? I`m very impressed with the lineup, and someday would like to take a lesson or two from Javier and Tosin.


----------



## The Reverend

Once Bandhappy launches, I'm going to lose every bit of money I have getting lessons from everyone on there. Some of the names they've gotten are simply ridiculous.


----------



## Iamasingularity

The Reverend said:


> Once Bandhappy launches, I'm going to lose every bit of money I have getting lessons from everyone on there. Some of the names they've gotten are simply ridiculous.



For anyone that doesn`t know about Bandhappy:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yez4FqNHECA&feature=related
Matt halpern is a genius.


----------



## pineappleman

Not sure how I feel about this, just because the music wasn't exactly written to accomodate vocals. The idea of a Tosin + vocals project though...


----------



## technomancer

Old clip is old...


----------



## brutalwizard

yeah i have seen this, i am hoping she makes an appearance on the tram CD

she does on the tram live vids


----------



## Murdstone

brutalwizard said:


> yeah i have seen this, i am hoping she makes an appearance on the tram CD
> 
> she does on the tram live vids



This relies on the assumption that Lingua Franca is going to come out in the next hundred years.


----------



## GSingleton

I have basically stop waiting for the TRAM cd...that way when it does...I will shit bricks.


----------



## brutalwizard

what javier does in his free time 

Dangerous Hustle by JavRey on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Cabinet

brutalwizard said:


> what javier does in his free time
> 
> Dangerous Hustle by JavRey on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## CyborgSlunk

brutalwizard said:


> what javier does in his free time
> 
> Dangerous Hustle by JavRey on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



You got my hopes up for one of those jazzy pieces javier uploaded on youtube


----------



## Iamasingularity

I think AAL should stay as an instrumental band. Although that video was interesting, I think the vocals would kill the vibe and intensity of the band. I find Javier`s solo pieces very intriguing though. I hope he gets to put his own leads in future work.


----------



## 74n4LL0

pineappleman said:


> Not sure how I feel about this, just because the music wasn't exactly written to accomodate vocals. The idea of a Tosin + vocals project though...




it reminds me of latest king crimson somehow


----------



## ShadyDavey

Wrong thread to wish Tosin a Happy Birthday?

Many Happy Returns Dude


----------



## anomynous

Happy birthday Tosin


----------



## anomynous

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - T.R.A.M. To Release Debut Album In February; New Song Available For Streaming


----------



## Iamasingularity

anomynous said:


> BLABBERMOUTH.NET - T.R.A.M. To Release Debut Album In February; New Song Available For Streaming





Really nice piece, except the mastering. Well, gonna wait on the mastered one then.


----------



## Solodini

Yeah, the flute solo is barely there. I'll wait patiently for the master. Also, I feel really weird typing "flute solo"! No, no I don't listen to Jethro Tull!


----------



## DLG

what instrument is the first solo and who plays it?

seriously sounds like a fripp solo.


----------



## DLG

just played this three times in a row, this is my shit. I'm not a fan of AAL either.

getting a strong King Crimson vibe from it, love it.


----------



## Murdstone

DLG said:


> what instrument is the first solo and who plays it?
> 
> seriously sounds like a fripp solo.



I think that's Adrian's sax running through something, if I'm imagining the right solo.
Which would make sense, Fripp loves the sax effect in his Roland synth.


----------



## The Reverend

I actually didn't think Endeavor was too different from a lot of the stuff on Weightless. I was hoping for a much stronger jazz influence, as well as more impressive drumming. This marks the first time I've ever been disappointed with anything Tosin's done.


----------



## prh

ok so what was this talk of tosin doing a clinic in newcastle australia? (thread got closed cos this one is more appropriate)


----------



## Fiction

prh said:


> ok so what was this talk of tosin doing a clinic in newcastle australia? (thread got closed cos this one is more appropriate)



Its the 14th Of February at MusosCorner.

I'm not even sure why he'll be there, but apparantly so. Just say you're attending to;

Tosin Abasi - Animals as Leaders (USA) LIVE &#064; Musos Corner | Facebook

And then you'll be on the list for free entry. See you there, then I can meet two of my favourite guitarists


----------



## prh

awesome thanks man! i hope hes doing more than one appearance, unless hes just on holiday or something. no idea how the fuck im gonna get to and from newcastle that time of night but it will have to happen haha


----------



## Fiction

The train station (Wickham) Is literally a 2-3 Minute walk from Musos Corner.

Which the Newcastle to Central line, and trains usually run all night.


----------



## HumanFuseBen

Hope its okay to post this here! Check out this video i made of me playing the intro of An Infinite Regression.


----------



## etcetera

HumanFuseBen said:


> Hope its okay to post this here! Check out this video i made of me playing the intro of An Infinite Regression.




Woah, that was ridiculous.


----------



## HumanFuseBen

haha thanks dude!


----------



## KingTriton

pretty cool, im dying to hear if some of the ideas that ive heard him play in various clips around utube is gonna be on the t.r.a.m album, like the last part of this vid.. his playing always excites me


----------



## rockstarazuri

Iamasingularity said:


> Ya, there`s definitely people into thrash, normal metal, death/doom and shreders in general, but Prog? Nope. I think Prog has huge potential here, but its gonna take time. I saw the Anvil Movie posters, and a copy of the guitarist`s guitar in my local store. I guess that means they like Anvil. Other than that I think its gonna take some time for an established Prog scene to take place. Thanks to the Visual-ke buttholes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe me there`s more where that came from.



Actually, Dream Theater's kinda big here too, and to a lesser extent, Protest the Hero. I'm lucky to have a circle of friends who listen to Prog and Djent  Power Metal is another big genre here too. My Japanese friends are making quite a fuss about Veil of Maya coming here. You just need to know who to make friends with 

That said, I wish AAL and Periphery comes to Japan


----------



## Iamasingularity

rockstarazuri said:


> Actually, Dream Theater's kinda big here too, and to a lesser extent, Protest the Hero. I'm lucky to have a circle of friends who listen to Prog and Djent  Power Metal is another big genre here too. My Japanese friends are making quite a fuss about Veil of Maya coming here. You just need to know who to make friends with
> 
> That said, I wish AAL and Periphery comes to Japan



WTF. Where in Japan?


----------



## rockstarazuri

Chofu, Tokyo  club members from my university


----------



## sojorel

Fiction said:


> Its the 14th Of February at MusosCorner.
> 
> I'm not even sure why he'll be there, but apparantly so. Just say you're attending to;
> 
> Tosin Abasi - Animals as Leaders (USA) LIVE &#064; Musos Corner | Facebook
> 
> And then you'll be on the list for free entry. See you there, then I can meet two of my favourite guitarists


 WTF!?


----------



## prh

sojorel said:


> WTF!?



yeah, im still having a hard time believing hes going to newcastle of all places to do a free clinic, unless hes going on a holiday to australia

i had a cruel thought that maybe it is all a hoax so musos corner can sell some 7s and 8s, which would absolutely suck if i spend a day travelling there to see him


----------



## Fiction

prh said:


> yeah, im still having a hard time believing hes going to newcastle of all places to do a free clinic, unless hes going on a holiday to australia
> 
> *i had a cruel thought that maybe it is all a hoax so musos corner can sell some 7s and 8s, which would absolutely suck if i spend a day travelling there to see him*



I think of this everyday. I went into musos corner yesterday, but I couldn't find Greg who set it up, but they only had 2 sevens on display there, so I don't think it's to sell 7s and 8s. They had an RGD7320Z for $1600  Which felt terrible, and an ARZ307 for $599 which felt insanely nice, better then my RG7620, I almost bought it on the spot.


----------



## XIII

Damn! I was in Newcastle not long ago for a mates birthday and we hung about the station for a while, if only I had of known about that shop!!!


----------



## Solodini

Sure you don't mean Newcastle, UK, mate?


----------



## Cyntex

Does anyone know what kind effect is being used in the beginning of Cylindrical Sea, a sort of reverse wah maybe? Man I got the cd on the release day and only today the whole album finally clicked


----------



## metal_sam14

Solodini said:


> Sure you don't mean Newcastle, UK, mate?



Nah he is doing an Australian clinic tour, even coming down to Hobart and I am not missing that!


----------



## etcetera

metal_sam14 said:


> Nah he is doing an Australian clinic tour, even coming down to Hobart and I am not missing that!



Is he doing anywhere else, like brisbane? Can't find any details apart from the newcastle one...


----------



## sojorel

It seems to be an Ibanez-based thing, but each store is doing it's own promotion, mostly through facebook.

Check out Ibanez Australia for the main details as they emerge. Looking at the Hobart one, it's only just confirmed so I'm guessing they are tying down other Ibanez dealers to do other states?


----------



## Solodini

metal_sam14 said:


> Nah he is doing an Australian clinic tour, even coming down to Hobart and I am not missing that!



I was questioning XIII whose location is Glasgow UK, who was mentioning about having been in Newcastle recently.


----------



## Fiction

Cyntex said:


> Does anyone know what kind effect is being used in the beginning of Cylindrical Sea, a sort of reverse wah maybe? Man I got the cd on the release day and only today the whole album finally clicked



It just sounds like Volume Swells, But the Guitar is also reversed.


----------



## musicman9901

HumanFuseBen said:


> Hope its okay to post this here! Check out this video i made of me playing the intro of An Infinite Regression.




Thats insane, I have watched a few videos on the whole double popping technique but no such luck on getting it down, any excercises or advice on getting the technique down? Im not even sure if I am stricking the string correctly.


----------



## Cyntex

Fiction said:


> It just sounds like Volume Swells, But the Guitar is also reversed.



Thanks man!


----------



## Rook

Some clarification on this would be amazing, I'd love to meet Tosin and watch him noodle in person.


I also want the opportunity to steal try one of his strandbergs


----------



## sojorel

Ibanez Australia: Hi Tor, Sorry no Tosin Clinic in Sydney this time around - only Melbourne, Geelong, Hobart, Newcastle, Brisbane & Perth


----------



## Dayn

Holy fucking shit, he's going to be at Ellaways Music? _Bloody christ I must go_.


----------



## eastguitar

Hello Friends!!

This is my cover of Animals as Leaders Point to Point.... Thanks!!!



*mod edit: stop spamming your guitar builder's page in every post you make. last warning, next one is a ban*


----------



## HumanFuseBen

That is a beautiful sounding guitar! Nice work. Got a tab for that bad boy?


----------



## Adriatic

Dayn said:


> Holy fucking shit, he's going to be at Ellaways Music? _Bloody christ I must go_.


 

SO there for the clinic in Brisbane.. 

funny.. i need to go there today for new strings..


----------



## prh

sojorel said:


> Ibanez Australia: Hi Tor, Sorry no Tosin Clinic in Sydney this time around - only Melbourne, Geelong, Hobart, Newcastle, Brisbane & Perth



yeah, much more logical to go to hobart, the most populated city in australia, than to go to that little town called sydney


----------



## metal_sam14

prh said:


> yeah, much more logical to go to hobart, the most populated city in australia, than to go to that little town called sydney



 folks down here are pretty excited though, I am driving 2 hours after work, and 2 hours back to go to work on friday so I can see it!


----------



## sojorel

prh said:


> yeah, much more logical to go to hobart, the most populated city in australia, than to go to that little town called sydney



Or the Australian home of technical prog metal - Canberra


----------



## JP Universe

^


----------



## Fiction

I still don't understand why Newcastle > Sydney ? I mean I'm stoked, but since when does Newcastle get anything good?


----------



## drmosh

Fiction said:


> I still don't understand why Newcastle > Sydney ? I mean I'm stoked, but since when does Newcastle get anything good?



It's just how it worked out for the organisers


----------



## Adriatic

The Brisbane Store doesnt even stock 8 string guitars.. I phoned them today to see what was happening with the clinic.. They had no idea who animals as leaders are... just that some demon shredder is coming next Monday.

I was very dissappointed with the person on the phone.

lol..


----------



## Dayn

Then again, what stores around here _do_ stock them? I had to wait a month for my RG2228 from Allans.

By the way, noob question: what is a guitar clinic as such? I've never been.


----------



## Dan Halen

Dayn said:


> Then again, what stores around here _do_ stock them? I had to wait a month for my RG2228 from Allans.
> 
> By the way, noob question: what is a guitar clinic as such? I've never been.



It's where you take your guitar and amp and have the special guest work on it to make it more similar to their gear....

It's basically where a guest guitarist. usually someone whos very experienced and in a band comes and demonstrates their style and lets you ask basically any question you want. about their gear, touring, their styles and what you can do to maybe improve on your playing.


----------



## Dayn

Awesome.

I'll be speechless and probably staring in awe, so what questions could we ask?


----------



## Dan Halen

you can really ask watever you like. what are you interested to learn about Tosin? maybe thats a good place to start. im sure hes pretty willing to answer anything. probably even what kind of under garment store he shops at. hes quite a fashionable person if i may say so myself.


----------



## jsl2h90

musicman9901 said:


> Thats insane, I have watched a few videos on the whole double popping technique but no such luck on getting it down, any excercises or advice on getting the technique down? Im not even sure if I am stricking the string correctly.


I would recommend getting a jamplay.com membership and starting with Tosin's series of double thumping lessons. Alternatively, the song "thoroughly at home" is taught in its entirety on jamplay and uses double thumping throughout the first half. The OP seems to be using his thumb as the pick which is pretty self-explanatory but is easier said than done. Tosin's method would be something like this:
Let's say you're trying to play the very first phrase of Thoroughly at Home. I'm assuming you have an 8 string (tuned EBEADGBE like Tosin) but you can apply this technique on any 2-3 strings.

1. Hammer-on note 1 (9th fret/8th string) with index of fretting hand
2. Down thump note 2 (same note) with opposite hand thumb
3. Up thump note 3 (same note) with thumb
4. "Pluck" note 4 (open E/6th string) with index of picking hand
5. Hammer-on note 5 (fret 11/6th string) with pinky of fretting hand
6. Repeat

Just make sure that first hammer-on is separate from the down-thump that follows it so you end up with a total of 5 distinct notes.

Maybe I will post a video of my progress of "Thoroughly at Home" and try to break it down a little bit for the guys that are still struggling with the technique. I'm no expert but i'm happy to help. Lastly, check out Victor Wooten's slapping technique videos on youtube.


----------



## Jook

Hey guys random AAL question.

At around 2:55 in this interview  with Misha he says a few thing about early animals as leader demos. I was wondering if these ever surfaced because I could not find them anywhere online. Anyone know?


----------



## sojorel

jsl2h90 said:


> I would recommend getting a jamplay.com membership and starting with Tosin's series of double thumping lessons. Alternatively, the song "thoroughly at home" is taught in its entirety on jamplay and uses double thumping throughout the first half. The OP seems to be using his thumb as the pick which is pretty self-explanatory but is easier said than done. Tosin's method would be something like this:
> Let's say you're trying to play the very first phrase of Thoroughly at Home. I'm assuming you have an 8 string (tuned EBEADGBE like Tosin) but you can apply this technique on any 2-3 strings.
> 
> 1. Hammer-on note 1 (9th fret/8th string) with index of fretting hand
> 2. Down thump note 2 (same note) with opposite hand thumb
> 3. Up thump note 3 (same note) with thumb
> 4. "Pluck" note 4 (open E/6th string) with index of picking hand
> 5. Hammer-on note 5 (fret 11/6th string) with pinky of fretting hand
> 6. Repeat
> 
> Just make sure that first hammer-on is separate from the down-thump that follows it so you end up with a total of 5 distinct notes.
> 
> Maybe I will post a video of my progress of "Thoroughly at Home" and try to break it down a little bit for the guys that are still struggling with the technique. I'm no expert but i'm happy to help. Lastly, check out Victor Wooten's slapping technique videos on youtube.



Video would be cool - I don't get step 3, everything else was crystal clear


----------



## Deadnightshade

sojorel said:


> Video would be cool - I don't get step 3, everything else was crystal clear



You play 3 times the same note on the 8th string.The first one is hammering it on,second one slapping the note with your thumb as a downstroke,and then slap with your thumb upwards as an upstroke.

It helps to stop the downstroke on the 7th string so as not to waste more motion,and from there make the upstroke.The motion should be fluid,don't over-tense your thumb or you may have a dead stop on the string you want to downthumb.Also it helps not to have long nails,at least for me.


----------



## codync

Jook said:


> Hey guys random AAL question.
> 
> At around 2:55 in this interview  with Misha he says a few thing about early animals as leader demos. I was wondering if these ever surfaced because I could not find them anywhere online. Anyone know?




A lot of them were on the MySpace back in the day. You can still find Hyphens (which turned into the title track of Weightless) and 1st Idea, which turned into The Price of Everything, online. If you can't, message me and I'll send them to you.


----------



## jsl2h90

sojorel said:


> Video would be cool - I don't get step 3, everything else was crystal clear


http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/mu...tosin-double-thumping-lesson.html#post2859776

Hope this helps.


Deadnightshade said:


> It helps to stop the downstroke on the 7th string so as not to waste more motion,and from there make the upstroke.The motion should be fluid,don't over-tense your thumb or you may have a dead stop on the string you want to downthumb.Also it helps not to have long nails,at least for me.


I was experimenting with growing out my thumbnail in my video. I have since cut it lol.

Speaking of hunting down AAL demos, TRAM previews are finally up on amazon.uk which contain a ton of Tosin's leftover ideas.


----------



## daniel91

Hey all you Tosin fans, here's pretty much the entire Tosin clinic from Brisbane. My bro did the recording.

Tosin Abasi Clinic Brisbane 13 February Part 1 - YouTube

Tosin Abasi Clinic Brisbane 13 February Part 2 - YouTube

Was an awesome night. Enjoy


----------



## Runner

Thank you so much!


----------



## Riffer

Good shit man!


----------



## Adrian-XI

I went to the Newcastle clinic. Fucking amazing. Such a nice guy as well.


----------



## Fiction

I missed the newcastle one, I was so shattered


----------



## drmosh

thanks man! Awesome for posting


----------



## eastguitar

This clinic is awesome...

Tosin Abasi Clinic Brisbane 13 February Part 1 - YouTube


----------



## eastguitar




----------



## xxCAGExx

you're god for this bro


----------



## JPhoenix19

I want that guitar!


----------



## dan_of_pants

Thanks so much for posting this. I did not know he was doing clinics in Aus. I was going to just watch the video but instead I was able to get two tickets to the Perth clinic on Monday. Stoked!


----------



## CD1221

Hey people,

Tosin appeared at a local music store last Tuesday for a free (!) clinic. Here is a peek at what you missed if you weren't there. The tiny mic in the camera was overloaded here and there, but this one came out reasonably good.





watch in HD, enjoy.


----------



## Terminus1993

That Ibanez...

But I'd rather have his hands


----------



## 1337

Oh wow great quality.


----------



## Adrian-XI

That was the best night. He is a machine. Such a humble dude too. So good.


----------



## Republic

I didn't really dig Weightless. To be honest, it's too quirky sounding and there's just not enough substance.


----------



## Dayn

Thanks mates! Circumstances conspired against me attending, so it's great to see these.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Republic said:


> I didn't really dig Weightless. To be honest, it's too quirky sounding and there's just not enough substance.



To be honest, I'm the opposite on Weightless. When I first heard it, I thought it was too obsidian, it's punctuated by lighter moments but it is very dense and jazzy. It lacked the immediate, riff-driven punch of AAL, and it was harder for me to find a song that I really liked. Then, the more I persevered, the more I got inside the music and really began to understand how it all fitted together. It does seem to have less "substance" at first because it seems like an hour of jazzy noodling with less stand-out songs, but in fact the opposite is true imo. The songs are even better, they are just less obvious about it!


----------



## The Reverend

I think minute-for-minute, Weightless has more 'metal' riffs than the self-titled album. I was actually put off at first by what I saw as less of a focus on the chordal elements, but in repeated listening sessions, I've started linking together how the heavier elements are directly linked to the softer breaks in some of the songs. It's actually really interesting how AAL linked together these sections in their music. It's maybe not as approachable as their first effort, but I think it's a deeper, more well-thought out album than the first.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Tosin uses Ableton, just like me...I'm happy I'm not the only one <3


----------



## Saber_777

I dont know if this was posted here yet, but this guy deserves some serious credit for the video collaboration. 


Hands down best independant video I have seen.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

All_Shall_Rot said:


> I dont know if this was posted here yet, but this guy deserves some serious credit for the video collaboration.
> 
> 
> Hands down best independant video I have seen.



Is Tosin using a 7 string in the video? and if so do you know if the tuning is bdadgbe?


----------



## Winspear

All_Shall_Rot said:


> I dont know if this was posted here yet, but this guy deserves some serious credit for the video collaboration.
> 
> 
> Hands down best independant video I have seen.




Very cool  Compilation, I presume you mean? That's awesome - my new favourite alongside Jakub Zytecki - Dancing With Endless Love, which used some of the same footage.


----------



## Floppystrings

So when the f is Ibanez going to release that 8 string as a sig guitar?

Meshuggah first? Then that?

Dammit...


----------



## poopyalligator

So I don't know if any of you guys heard, but they are going to be opening for thrice on their farewell tour. I honestly can't be happier about the situation. My favorite band ever, and one of my newer favorite bands.

THRICE Farewell Tour:
05/04 &#8211; San Diego, CA @ House of Blues-San Diego
05/05 &#8211; Las Vegas, NV @ Hard Rock Café
05/06 &#8211; Tempe, AZ @ The Marquee
05/08 &#8211; Tulsa, OK @ Cain&#8217;s Ballroom
05/09 &#8211; Dallas, TX @ The Door
05/10 &#8211; Austin, TX @ Emo&#8217;s East
05/11 &#8211; Houston, TX @ Warehouse Live
05/12 &#8211; New Orleans, LA @ Tipitina&#8217;s
05/13 &#8211; Atlanta, GA @ The Masquerade
05/15 &#8211; Ft. Lauderdale, FL @ Revolution
05/16 &#8211; Lake Buena Vista, FL @ House of Blues
05/18 &#8211; Carrboro, NC @ Cat&#8217;s Cradle
05/19 &#8211; Charlotte, NC @ The Fillmore Charlotte
05/20 &#8211; Norfolk, VA @ The NorVa
05/22 &#8211; Lancaster, PA @ Chameleon
05/23 &#8211; Washington, DC @ The Howard Theatre
05/24 &#8211; New York, NY @ Best Buy Theatre Times Square
05/25 &#8211; Philadelphia, PA @ Electric Factory
05/26 &#8211; Boston, MA @ Royale Night Club
05/27 &#8211; Hartford, CT @ Webster Theatre
05/29 &#8211; Montreal, QC @ Metropolis
05/30 &#8211; Toronto, ONT @ Phoenix Concert Theatre
06/01 &#8211; Detroit, MI @ St. Andrews Hall
06/02 &#8211; Chicago, IL @ Metro
06/03 &#8211; Milwaukee, WI @ The Rave
06/05 &#8211; Lincoln, NE @ Bourbon Theatre
06/06 &#8211; Denver, CO @ The Summit Music Hall
06/07 &#8211; Salt Lake City, UT @ In The Venue
06/09 &#8211; Seattle, WA @ The Showbox @ The Market
06/10 &#8211; Portland, OR @ Wonder Ballroom
06/12 &#8211; San Francisco, CA @ The Regency Ballroom
06/13 &#8211; Santa Cruz, CA @ The Catalyst
06/14 &#8211; Anaheim, CA @ House of Blues
06/15 &#8211; Anaheim, CA @ House of Blues
06/16 &#8211; Los Angeles, CA @ Club Nokia LA Live
- Animals As Leaders supporting on all dates -​


----------



## The Reverend

I can see Emo's East from my apartment. I feel sort of weird about knowing that Tosin will so close to the hellhole from which I attempt to learn his songs.

Chyeah.


----------



## AugmentedFourth

All_Shall_Rot said:


> I dont know if this was posted here yet, but this guy deserves some serious credit for the video collaboration.
> 
> 
> Hands down best independant video I have seen.




Wow, thanks you guys! I really appreciate the good words you have for my music video, I've been wanting to create videos for AAL's music for a while now and finally got around to finding some footage on the internet and compiling one. Hopefully I will get around to making another soon. 

On the same lines, just the other day I saw another interesting attempt at a fanmade AAL video here: Animals As Leaders "An Infinite Regression" *Unofficial Video* - YouTube
(Sorry, forgot how to embed Youtube)


----------



## glassmoon0fo

More on the "women's clothes" bit. I think it's funny Tosin still gets shit for that, and on the other side of the planet no less 



Sounds like the guy was being a bit of a smartass and got handled


----------



## CD1221

hey there,

Here are two more clips from the Valentine's day clinic in Newcastle.

enjoy.


----------



## Ariel Olea

codync said:


> A lot of them were on the MySpace back in the day. You can still find Hyphens (which turned into the title track of Weightless) and 1st Idea, which turned into The Price of Everything, online. If you can't, message me and I'll send them to you.



Haven't had any luck finding those early demos. Can anyone direct me to a link please? I am interested in hearing how those songs progressed.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

eastguitar said:


> This clinic is awesome...
> 
> Tosin Abasi Clinic Brisbane 13 February Part 1 - YouTube



Ah, it's driving me crazy, which song is he playing at 42:08?


----------



## Murdstone

TheShreddinHand said:


> Ah, it's driving me crazy, which song is he playing at 42:08?



That's a piece of Tempting Time.


----------



## ScottyB724

TheShreddinHand said:


> Ah, it's driving me crazy, which song is he playing at 42:08?



Tempting Time! ahh I remember when they first put that track out, I listened to it multiple times a day until the album came out haha. Took me days to get down the sequence of that tapping lick but it is a blast to play and a bitch to play clean.

edit:


----------



## brector

TheShreddinHand said:


> Ah, it's driving me crazy, which song is he playing at 42:08?



Tempting Time 

-Brian


----------



## Dan_Vacant

glassmoon0fo said:


> More on the "women's clothes" bit. I think it's funny Tosin still gets shit for that, and on the other side of the planet no less
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like the guy was being a bit of a smartass and got handled



I once had a pair of women's pants that were in the men's section of a thrift shop no one ever knew they were women's but men's 16 sure as hell doesn't fit me.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Thanks everyone, should have known it was TT. I really want to practice that part, very cool stuff!

Eric


----------



## guitareben

glassmoon0fo said:


> :




"Thats an isolated incident"

I see what you did there Tosin


----------



## Rook

^


----------



## Malkav

Anyone seen Javier's new Rick Toone guitar - Viceroy?


"
American red oak neck with titanium neck core. Patented IPNP-DOWN profile. Hickory fretboard. Spalted maple and swamp ash body. Walnut accents throughout. Anasazi spiral petroglyph carving. Dimarzio D-Activator Bridge, new Dimarzio Paf Pro 8 Neck
"


----------



## Alberto7

That is uummmm... Interesting... I'm sure it's super-duper comfortable, but I don't think I can adjust my mind to like that odd shape... It took me some getting used to the Strandberg shape (though I love it now), but this is on a whole different level . Still, craftsmanship looks superb!


----------



## Prydogga

If it didn't have a metal plate on the control area, and odd looking pickup rings, I think it'd look much better, but I think it looks pretty damn cool as is! Definitely interesting.


----------



## aWoodenShip

Oh wow.. I actually kind of like that Toone.. weird.


----------



## JamesM

I'm in love with that Toone!


----------



## guitareben

Oh my god that is amazing!! Beautiful


----------



## The Reverend

I like Javier's Toone more than Tosin's.


----------



## brector

The Reverend said:


> I like Javier's Toone more than Tosin's.



As do I. All I would do is ditch the metal plate under the knobs

-Brian


----------



## glassmoon0fo

American red oak neck through and hickory board? Anyone got any tonal specs on those?  btw, the pickup config is right up my alley, just what I was thinking for a cheaper alternative to BKPs (always liked dimarzio's 6 string offerings better anyway )


----------



## GSingleton

JUST SAY YES!


----------



## Sikthness

looks ugly as fuck. sure it sounds graet though.


----------



## jordanky

Javier seems to play his guitars kind of high-up. I'd imagine it's extremely comfortable, as I used to pretty much wear my guitar for a necklace. Very sexy piece of work there though, for sure.


----------



## KingTriton

2:29, showing off his new technique wich im in love with he calls it "selective picking" which is a combination of grouping numbers of notes with hammerons and then picking another number of notes witch the pick, sounds easy but trust me its not haha anyway cool stuff


----------



## MarkPopkie

Is Navene out of the band??? And who is Matt Garstka???


----------



## Winspear

^ Where on earth did you hear that? They haven't mentioned it, so no, I doubt that haha.


----------



## MarkPopkie

EtherealEntity said:


> ^ Where on earth did you hear that? It's not on FB, so no, I doubt that haha.



Is Navene Koperweis Out Of Animals as Leaders?! - Heavy Blog Is Heavy

i wouldn't just make this shit up for fun. check the comments too.


----------



## technomancer

Prydogga said:


> If it didn't have a metal plate on the control area, and odd looking pickup rings, I think it'd look much better, but I think it looks pretty damn cool as is! Definitely interesting.



Those aren't pickup rings, just shitty pickup routes 



MarkPopkie said:


> Is Navene Koperweis Out Of Animals as Leaders?! - Heavy Blog Is Heavy
> 
> i wouldn't just make this shit up for fun. check the comments too.



Bummer, hope that's not true


----------



## Winspear

Sure, sorry! Just used to seeing random shit from unknown posters 

That really sucks! I wonder who will be playing with them on the Meshuggah tour.


----------



## jeckert7

Can't wait to see these guys live again...they put on such a great show.


----------



## MarkPopkie

EtherealEntity said:


> Sure, sorry! Just used to seeing random shit from unknown posters



Haha no problem. You had every reason to be skeptical!


----------



## GSingleton

I am not ok with that, especially since they did a lot of collaborating on their last album.


----------



## brutalwizard

no navene?


----------



## 80H

navene has to join nickelback because he lost a bet


----------



## drmosh

80H said:


> navene has to join nickelback because he lost a bet


----------



## Subz

Animals As Leaders Part Ways With Drummer Navene Koperweis, Replacement Announced | Theprp.com &#8211; Metal, Hardcore And Rock News, Reviews And More


ehhhhhh


----------



## lava

No doubt Navene is a monster player, but I always kind of felt like he didn't fit into AAL's music, especially on Weightless. He's so precise he sounds like programmed drums, and I think the music on Weightless demanded something a little more organic. Every time I listen to it I ask myself "what would Chad Wackerman sound like on this?" Looks like the new guy is slightly more jazz influenced with more dynamics, which should fit in well. Again, not hating on Navene, he's obviously awesome. Just sayin'.


----------



## isispelican

fuck


----------



## anomynous

NNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## TheBotquax

AAAAHHHH WHAT THE FUCK?!?!?!?!? I literally tensed up and gasped when I read that Navene left! At least they found a replacement so quickly


----------



## Blasphemer

He should put out more Fleshwrought, if he's not focusing on AAL. Just my opinion.


----------



## Omarfan

He's apparently working with Jordan Farreira from Elixer on Mute and The Memorials right now on something.


----------



## FormerlyVintage

Blasphemer said:


> He should put out more Fleshwrought, if he's not focusing on AAL. Just my opinion.



He should put out a signature Fleshlight.


----------



## C2Aye

lava said:


> No doubt Navene is a monster player, but I always kind of felt like he didn't fit into AAL's music, especially on Weightless. He's so precise he sounds like programmed drums, and I think the music on Weightless demanded something a little more organic. Every time I listen to it I ask myself "what would Chad Wackerman sound like on this?" Looks like the new guy is slightly more jazz influenced with more dynamics, which should fit in well. Again, not hating on Navene, he's obviously awesome. Just sayin'.



I think I heard/read somewhere that the drums on Weightless were programmed. Not sure though so don't quote me on that!

Navene is an awesome drummer though, sad that I won't be seeing him behind the kit when I see Meshuggah and AAL in April!


----------



## JamesM

^What I read was that the drums were live but some were reinforced with samples.


----------



## guitareben

Just been looking up some Matt garstka... Guys good O.O


----------



## MF_Kitten

I'm not sad about this to be honest. Navene was good, Matt is good.

Their introduction video of him is amazing, too, so why be sad? Everyone is still friends, the guy's replacement is a monster, and all is well.


----------



## Double A

Actually, Navene was one of the biggest reasons I love AAL. When I saw a live video of him playing stuff from the first album I was floored and his intensity really makes some of the songs. that was what made them unique IMO. Djent/jazz/metal. Hopefully that was all Tosin and Navene was a minor part.


----------



## Dunloper

Blasphemer said:


> He should put out more Fleshwrought, if he's not focusing on AAL. Just my opinion.



Yesss. I wish Johnny would just quit JFAC so him and Navene could do Fleshwrought full time. If I had to choose between Job and Flesh, it'd definitely be Flesh all day long.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

The new drummer is insanely good and has more taste on his fills than Navene imho, watched him live on friday and saturday and he's a pro.


----------



## Deadnightshade

technomancer said:


> Those aren't pickup rings, just shitty pickup routes



Not that Toone's aesthetics aren't questionable sometimes,but I don't think they are just shitty routes.It might have to do with the body carves for example..


----------



## Dan_Vacant

I like him and can't wait to see some videos of him playing with aal


----------



## GSingleton

Maybe it's because I am a percussionist, His clinic did not impress me. I mean I have been studying/playing that junk for years. That was definitely a younger level clinic imo. Also, it takes more than just sheer skill to be a good musician imo.

I like navene because of his intensity behind the kit. I will miss this in future AAL endevors.


----------



## prh

i hope navene's electronic stuff/DJing takes off and he makes it big doing that, that would be awesome


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Sad to hear about Navene, but Matt is a beast, so that makes me happy.


----------



## MWC262

Just found this out 2 seconds ago, yes straight from rockmetalnews, Navene is no longer with Animals as Leaders.  Why? Anyone shed light on this?


----------



## Lirtle

I'm just speculating but I think he's trying to pursue his electronic music.


----------



## DLG

this is the new guy


----------



## mountainjam

C2Aye said:


> I think I heard/read somewhere that the drums on Weightless were programmed. Not sure though so don't quote me on that!
> 
> Navene is an awesome drummer though, sad that I won't be seeing him behind the kit when I see Meshuggah and AAL in April!



It was a mix of programming and playing electronic drums. Navene told me himself.
Reguardless, Im sad to see him go. I liked his work on weightless much more than bulbs on the first album.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Damn, that sucks that Navene left, I just hope it was under good terms though. I can't wait to see how the new drummer fits in.


----------



## MF_Kitten

BTW, you should all go see the video of Navene doing electronica stuff on youtube, drumming with trigger pads and fingers. Guy is as tight as it would have been if it were programmed!


----------



## theleem

Bummed to see Navene go, he was a sick drummer, but this Matt guy(I've never heard of him before today) has obviously got some serious skill. I'm interested to see what he brings to the table


----------



## MarkPopkie

BOOM. He nailed it... There's not the same kind of intensity, but it's practically beat-for-beat perfect.


----------



## bigswifty

MarkPopkie said:


> BOOM. He nailed it... There's not the same kind of intensity, but it's practically beat-for-beat perfect.




at 0:39 in the video the three kids in the back (left bottom corner) all look up at the same time when they hear that sweep 

It's unfortunate that Navine is no longer a part of AaL, but as stated above,
he and the band are on great terms and AaL has found a great replacement.


----------



## 1000 Eyes

Interview


----------



## Goatchrist

DLG said:


> this is the new guy




They should take the black basser too... just saying..


----------



## Winspear

From the last couple of vids, it appears Tosin has a new signature hat.


----------



## The Reverend

I need a signature hat. Since Tosin's not using his anymore, maybe I'll just jock his steez.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

To be 100% honest, I'm not upset about Navene leaving all.
On a skill level he was good, an a personal level, the guy was kinda a dick to me and some friends.
Any of the times I saw them play, I'd try to talk to him, and he was just short and rude, and had no interest in talking.

Granted you can be in bad moods, but all 3 times I saw them? Meh.

Moving aside from that, and that I didnt care for weightless at all. I hope he will bring a little something different to the percussion end, and make whatever they'll crate next seem less artificial.


----------



## ROAR

Yea I met Navene twice and him and Javier talked to me
and my buddy.
I bet he just hated your face


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

ROAR said:


> Yea I met Navene twice and him and Javier talked to me
> and my buddy.
> I bet he just hated your face



good one 

i havent seen anything posted here about the new guy's background
was he in any notable bands, or is he an acquaintance of tosin or javier?


----------



## tbb529

ShadowFactoryX said:


> Any of the times I saw them play, I'd try to talk to him, and he was just short and rude, and had no interest in talking.



Agreed. I saw AAL on their first tour ever, it was a tiny run of about 5 or 6 dates with BTBAM, and I was absolutely blown away by Navene's playing. I tried to find him after the show to talk to him, but he went straight to their van and stayed there the rest of the night. I had a nice lengthy chat with Tosin though 

I've seen them multiple times since, and though I've spoken with Tosin and Javier most of those times, I've only ever spoke to Navene once, and he sorta brushed me off after thanking me for my kind words about his playing. Great drummer, kind of a dick to the fans.


----------



## The Reverend

I can think of better things to do with my time than talk to sweaty internet fans, TBH.


----------



## tbb529

The Reverend said:


> I can think of better things to do with my time than talk to sweaty internet fans, TBH.



The "sweaty internet fans" that... bought the album. Came to the show. Bought merch. Brought weed/bought booze for. Give bands a place to sleep on tour. Etc etc....

If a band doesn't have time for the people that make them who they are, then fuck em. Just sayin.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Did you consider that maybe Navene isn't that fond of touring, and gets tired of all the people he meets, and gets more reserved as the tour goes on? Or maybe gigging just tends to wear him out? Or maybe tours are stressful to him?

I don't know that any of these are true, but i can tell you that we are all dicks sometimes. Just gotta catch us in those moments.


----------



## DLG

ShadowFactoryX said:


> good one
> 
> i havent seen anything posted here about the new guy's background
> was he in any notable bands, or is he an acquaintance of tosin or javier?



no bands that I've seen, seems he's a berklee guy though


----------



## Solodini

MF_Kitten said:


> Did you consider that maybe Navene isn't that fond of touring, and gets tired of all the people he meets, and gets more reserved as the tour goes on? Or maybe gigging just tends to wear him out? Or maybe tours are stressful to him?
> 
> I don't know that any of these are true, but i can tell you that we are all dicks sometimes. Just gotta catch us in those moments.



There is no excuse for rudeness, in my opinion. If you suffer from any if the things mentioned then you can simply say "sorry, I'm really tired. I need to go rest. Thanks for coming." I'd appreciate that more than someone standing there pretending to care but being unpleasant the whole time.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Solodini said:


> There is no excuse for rudeness, in my opinion. If you suffer from any if the things mentioned then you can simply say "sorry, I'm really tired. I need to go rest. Thanks for coming." I'd appreciate that more than someone standing there pretending to care but being unpleasant the whole time.



not everyone can help it when they're stressed or tired.


----------



## Valennic

MF_Kitten said:


> not everyone can help it when they're stressed or tired.



This.

Can't ask every band member you meet to be a saint under pressure. Some people deal with it differently. You can't take it personally in a situation like that.


----------



## Razzy

tbb529 said:


> The "sweaty internet fans" that... bought the album. Came to the show. Bought merch. Brought weed/bought booze for. Give bands a place to sleep on tour. Etc etc....
> 
> If a band doesn't have time for the people that make them who they are, then fuck em. Just sayin.



These people write music and share their art with you, and then live in poverty driving around in a van so that they can perform their art for you in person.

Bands don't owe you anything because you bought their CD and went to their show. You should feel grateful they share their art with you and you got to experience it in person, not cheated because they didn't do even more to try and keep you happy.


----------



## Prydogga

I honestly think it's weird that bands talk to fans at shows, I don't go to a show in hopes I can get a cool pic and _probably _shallow conversation with one of the members, and I'm sure the band member's themselves think the same in reverse. Sure it's cool to interact with fans, but if you've been on tour for weeks and you're sweating your balls off after an intense set, I could imagine it getting a bit old very quickly. 

I definitely wouldn't take it personally, and I wouldn't slander any artist that was rude to me at a show, these are people you know, they live a life outside of the one night a year some people see them, and calling them a dick for a completely isolated encounter with them is something I don't agree with at all.


----------



## GTailly

Prydogga said:


> I honestly think it's weird that bands talk to fans at shows, I don't go to a show in hopes I can get a cool pic and _probably _shallow conversation with one of the members, and I'm sure the band member's themselves think the same in reverse. Sure it's cool to interact with fans, but if you've been on tour for weeks and you're sweating your balls off after an intense set, I could imagine it getting a bit old very quickly.
> 
> I definitely wouldn't take it personally, and I wouldn't slander any artist that was rude to me at a show, these are people you know, they live a life outside of the one night a year some people see them, and calling them a dick for a completely isolated encounter with them is something I don't agree with at all.


 
*.*


----------



## Alberto7

Had that been me in his position (Navene's), I probably would have done similarly. I'm shy by nature. I'd be stressed out. I'd be tired. I'd probably be sweaty and sleepy. I don't like big crowds, and I'd freak out with all of them wanting to talk to me at once. It's overwhelming. I really don't blame him. Some people deal with it differently than others. Others are cheerful and have the energy to do so. None of that "resentment" should be taken personally under such conditions.

He could actually be a massive dick, I don't know, but I don't think that his unwillingness to talk with fans after a live show is a direct indication that he's an ass.


----------



## Semikiller

May we wrap up the Navene bashing? You must be either over sensitive or incredibly self-entitled to complain online about a band member who was less than courteous to engage in a friendly conversation with you at a given time. Seriously, even if he was the fucking grinch, what does it really matter to you people. Get over it, not everybody is going to speak with you, and not everybody is going to like you. 

Fuck.


----------



## in-pursuit

maybe it was.... an isolated incident.


----------



## JamesM

in-pursuit said:


> maybe it was.... an isolated incident.


----------



## HumanFuseBen

I think Navene is just a quiet, reserved dude. Sometimes that kinda of personality can come across as being snobby or antisocial, but i don't think he's that way.


----------



## anomynous

Navene offered to sell me a copy of the Fleshwrought vinyl he has laying around his house (there were only 100 made, and it was in fall 2010) because I asked him on his FB page.


He gets my stamp of approval.


----------



## flavenstein

I took a drum lesson from Navene on the BTBAM tour. He was just a normal guy, not a dick at all.

Either way, I'm excited to hear what the new guy brings to the table.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

flavenstein said:


> Either way, I'm excited to hear what the new guy brings to the table.



The new guy brings insane drumming. Saw them yesterday. Idk, perhaps the drummer was the star of the show yesterday.


----------



## vampiregenocide

People have bad days and good days. Hell, I've seen Devin Townsend apologising on Twitter for being moody towards a fan without meaning to. Happens to the best of people, and I imagine being a touring musician when you have a lot of hard work, boring travelling and lack of sleep probably doesn't make this any easier. That being said, they should still make an effort to show their gratitude towards fans who helped put them where they are. You may not 'owe' fans anything per se, but a few second of your time and a bit of politeness is a small price to pay when those fans go out of their way to support you. I've been lucky enough that every musician I like and have met have been very nice people, even right after a show when all you must want to do is wash and sleep. 

But back on topic, I still haven't heard the new album. I need to be in the right mood to appreciate AAL properly though.


----------



## guitareben

vampiregenocide said:


> But back on topic, I still haven't heard the new album.



WHAT!?!?!?!


----------



## anomynous

vampiregenocide said:


> But back on topic,* I still haven't heard the new album*. I need to be in the right mood to appreciate AAL properly though.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Well, that's not entirely true. I've heard several songs, but not the majority of the album. I'm not a huge fan of AAL so I need to be in the right mood to appreciate the technicality behind it. I've got the first album though.


----------



## Prydogga

vampiregenocide said:


> Well, that's not entirely true. I've heard several songs, but not the majority of the album. I'm not a huge fan of AAL so I need to be in the right mood to appreciate the technicality behind it. I've got the first album though.



Yeah, I've heard all of album 2, and really, only the title track gets me. I like quite a few tracks from the S/T, but overall I'm just not *that* big on them. They would be amazing to see live, however.


----------



## BlindCaveSalamander

Man, I remember seeing them for the first time, in March of last year, the entire crowd was still, in awe of what they were witnessing. Also, when I couldn't find a shirt that wasn't XL at the merch table, Javier handed me the CD and said "One size fits all." 

Then when I saw them in November that same year, everyone knew what to expect, and boy that crowd was bumpin', jumpin' and a little bit of moshin' going on as well!


----------



## FormerlyVintage

I feel so hipster being able to say I saw them with their original drummer while only having released their first album.


----------



## drmosh

Django said:


> I feel so hipster being able to say I saw them with their original drummer while only having released their first album.



You're so unhip man, they original drummer wasn't even a human!


----------



## guitareben

Django said:


> I feel so hipster being able to say I saw them with their original drummer while only having released their first album.



But, for even more hipsterness - Did you see him do a drum solo!?!?! !!!!!! 



Hehe.

But anyway, I want to see what Matt brings to the band!


----------



## GSingleton

^^^^^^^


----------



## Runner

Saw them yesterday, and Garstka just killed it! He's a more than capable replacement...


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Garstka's gotten a bit of hate around the 'net, but he murders Earth Departure here. Tosin and Javier too, MONSTER performance today!


----------



## anomynous

Getting hate for what? Not being able to replicate programmed drums perfectly?


----------



## guitareben

glassmoon0fo said:


> Garstka's gotten a bit of hate around the 'net, but he murders Earth Departure here. Tosin and Javier too, MONSTER performance today!




Damn, he's brilliant! And he already appears to be adding his own kinda quirks to the songs!  

And, mad good performance from Tosin and Javier as always there


----------



## JoeyBTL

What guitar is Tosin playing? It doesn't look like it has the white EMGs in it. Maybe its one of the new 2228As?


----------



## eventhetrees

BlindCaveSalamander said:


> Man, I remember seeing them for the first time, in March of last year, the entire crowd was still, in awe of what they were witnessing. Also, when I couldn't find a shirt that wasn't XL at the merch table, Javier handed me the CD and said "One size fits all."
> 
> Then when I saw them in November that same year, everyone knew what to expect, and boy that crowd was bumpin', jumpin' and a little bit of moshin' going on as well!



That's awesome. They're all really nice guys but Javier I think is especially the most chill of all of them. When I spoke to him before weightless came out I was asking if that little finger picking track he had up on youtube from the studio would be on the album and he was flattered I even asked/knew about it haha.


----------



## JamesM

JoeyBTL said:


> What guitar is Tosin playing? It doesn't look like it has the white EMGs in it. Maybe its one of the new 2228As?



They just look like regular black EMGs to me, could be housings.


----------



## brector

The Armada said:


> They just look like regular black EMGs to me, could be housings.



Yep it looks like his standard black 2228

-Brian


----------



## JP Universe

I just listened to Weighless again after having a break from it for a month. It's a lot better than I remember!!! The 'teaser tracks' isolated incidents etc sounds so much more fresh now 

I'm almost tempted to say it's better than the debut!


----------



## Winspear

Saw AAL with Meshuggah tonight, unreal!!! 
The setlist was inredible. Tosin had his Toone guitars on the side too but didn't play them. 
Amazing show.
Also found a flyer on the train and see the announcement online now, AAL headlining the U.K for the first time, supported by Tesseract 

Also come home to find Skyharbor has arrived at my door. Today is a good day


----------



## Ninetyfour

EtherealEntity said:


> Also found a flyer on the train and see the announcement online now, AAL headlining the U.K for the first time, supported by Tesseract



Looking forward to this very much, first time seeing AAL with Matt, first time seeing TesseracT with Elliot too 

Also, this is beautiful


----------



## T-e-r-r-y

Saw the AAL on Friday night in London with Meshuggah - amazing show!

Throughout AAL's set I couldn't stop thinking that the Animals As Leaders mix was either a bit weird or the acoustics of the HMV forum were making everything a bit washy. As a big fan this was a little disappointing.

My girlfriend, who is only familiar with their first album, said "I didn't realise there was no bassist?"

I told her about how there is actually "bass" on the first record, albeit synthesized octave down guitar.

"Well why don't they do that live?" she replied.

My question is, does Javier do this?
I think they would really benefit from the "weight" that good live bass adds.

Although I guess the newer album is called Weightless...

(Sorry, just realised this was in the wrong place)


----------



## turenkodenis

They dont need bass. I was on amazing show with amazing sound last year.


----------



## tbb529

must've been the venue. I've seen them 5 or 6 times, and sometimes the bass in the backing track has been overwhelming.


----------



## T-e-r-r-y

tbb529 said:


> must've been the venue. I've seen them 5 or 6 times, and sometimes the bass in the backing track has been overwhelming.



Ahhhh right, backing track. Is the backing track itself recorded with real bass?


----------



## gordonbombay

Ninetyfour said:


> Also, this is beautiful




This is awesome. It's my favorite AAL song by a mile. It's a perfect tasteful microcosm of everything they do.


----------



## Mwoit

arcadia fades said:


> i'm truly gutted that I couldnt go to see mesh/AAL in Glasgow, too slow to get a ticket and sold out before I knew it!



They're coming back to Glasgow on the 25th October with TesseracT as support at the Cathouse!

EDIT: Tickets _will_ eventually be available here. Ticketmaster.


----------



## Repner

Mwoit said:


> They're coming back to Glasgow on the 25th October with TesseracT as support at the Cathouse!
> 
> EDIT: Tickets _will_ eventually be available here. Ticketmaster.


Ooh. Thanks for this! I missed the Meshuggah gig as well


----------



## Mwoit

Here we are, tickets now available!


----------



## hmmm_de_hum

Just bought 2 for the Manchester gig, cannot wait to see both of these bands again!


----------



## matt397

Ninetyfour said:


> Also, this is beautiful




This needs to be longer, that was incredible


----------



## Ninetyfour

hmmm_de_hum said:


> Just bought 2 for the Manchester gig, cannot wait to see both of these bands again!



See you there I guess  Is it at Moho?


----------



## linchpin

Had '_Soraya_' on repeat today...


----------



## WolleK

Free ticket give away for concert tomorrow in underground/cologne (Okay, a beer sixpack would be nice). 

Just send me a mail.


----------



## jsl2h90

With so much talk about Garstka replacing Navene I'm wondering why no one has asked the question: "what the hell could Navene possibly have up his sleeve that (in his opinion) is more fulfilling than playing with AAL?"

Yes, this Garstka cat can play, and I know NOTHING about drums and I'm saying this. I'm not at all upset that Navene is leaving, as it seems the band is in good hands. I'm really digging his take on the previously posted Earth Departure vid.

As for Navene being rude to fans, my ego would be a bit sore if one of my heros was less than curt with me but as long as the band continues to release music that I personally find transcendent to say the least, I'll keep listening and suck it up. After I heard "Focus" by Cynic I thought progressive music would never see another contender for most original and forward thinking outfit. AAL has been the only band that's challenged my opinion since.

EDIT:
Just got tickets to House of Blues on Friday with Thrice (seriously... Thrice?) Yeah. Not too excited about them but if this goes down the way I plan and I get off work in time I will be seeing AAL for the first time in less than a week. I am beyond stoked.
For the record, bands I've seen previously: A7X, Seether, Staind, Buckcherry, 30 Seconds to Mars. It's about time I saw a band that didn't suck.


----------



## xfilth

(Unrelated, you say? Take a closer look  )


----------



## Skyblue

HOLY FUCKING SHIT how have I not noticed that


----------



## GSingleton

YES


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Cyanide and Happiness always wins!


----------



## jsl2h90

haha i was just reading the one about being allergic to grammatical errors today. glad the writers are tosin fans


----------



## jsl2h90

Double post, sorry guys.
Just got back from the Thrice/O Brother Where Art Thou/AAL show in San Diego. Holy shit met Tosin and Javier, asked Tosin if he preferred his LACS or .strandberg (since he only played the LACS during the show) and he goes "here I'll let you try the strandberg!" Most down to earth guys I've ever met and I was so honored to speak with them. And I asked if both Javier and Tosin if they were Cynic fans (I had to know) and they both seemed mildly interested which was enough for me lol. Best night ever. Then I took a pic with Tosin, he said he was hopped up on meds and felt like shit but he still took the time to take the pic and was very graceful about me taking his time hehe. Not to mention he happened to be wearing that crazy multi-collared jacket from the Haas Kicker video which was pretty cool.


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer

jsl2h90 said:


> and he goes "here I'll let you try the strandberg!"







Mind = blown


----------



## jsl2h90

Dude you have no idea. I held it for only about 10 seconds staring at it like "is this really happening?" That guitar is so light; its the complete opposite of what I thought it would be. Tosin goes "yeah I really like both guitars, the strandberg's got this trapezoidal neck thing going on..." It was unreal.

Surprisingly most of the people last night were there for Thrice (I left after meeting Tosin because it was just too much for me lol) and 90% of the people I asked what they thought of the AAL set complained about how "that band would be so much better if they had a screamer." I can't make this stuff up.

And just in case anyone was wondering, I asked if they would be releasing another album and got a yes straight from Tosin.


----------



## JoeyBTL

6:40


----------



## animalsasleader

So good! Couldn't be more honored to be mentioned by him. Ironically, A lot Guthrie's own material on "Erotic Cakes" was written over 15 years ago and still sounds cutting edge. Time is weird.... and Guthrie rules.


----------



## Dan Halen

animalsasleader said:


> So good! Couldn't be more honored to be mentioned by him. Ironically, A lot Guthrie's own material on "Erotic Cakes" was written over 15 years ago and still sounds cutting edge. Time is weird.... and Guthrie rules.



And to Be mentioned in a very excited way. Definitely something deserved though. It's shows that all that hard work and the talent shown through, really is recognized and worth it in the end.


----------



## jsl2h90

I was just wondering the other day why Weightless has no music videos since the first album has one. And then coincidentally, this came out.
Alternative Press | APTV | Premiere: Animals As Leaders, "Weightless" (teaser)


----------



## Tang

jsl2h90 said:


> Dude you have no idea. I held it for only about 10 seconds staring at it like "is this really happening?" That guitar is so light; its the complete opposite of what I thought it would be. Tosin goes "yeah I really like both guitars, the strandberg's got this trapezoidal neck thing going on..." It was unreal.
> 
> Surprisingly most of the people last night were there for Thrice (I left after meeting Tosin because it was just too much for me lol) and 90% of the people I asked what they thought of the AAL set complained about how "that band would be so much better if they had a screamer." I can't make this stuff up.
> 
> And just in case anyone was wondering, I asked if they would be releasing another album and got a yes straight from Tosin.



Most of the people are there for Thrice because it's their farewell tour. I'd still be going to see Thrice on Wednesday even if AAL wasn't opening. Seeing AAL is just a fucking awesome bonus to me. Never expected these two bands to tour together, but apparently Riley (Thrice's drummer) is a huge AAL fan. So there you go.

Also, Thrice is from Irvine so I imagine they quite the California fanbase. I think there're 6 California dates on this tour.


----------



## gator99

Got to see AaL for the first (and hopefully not the last) time last night at Revolution Live in Fort Lauderdale. It would be an understatement to say that their performance was amazing, and the new drummer Matt is an awesome addition to this band. One of the best shows I have ever seen.

Setlist: 
Wave of Babies
Tempting Time
Earth Departure
An Infinite Regression
Cylindrical Sea
Somnarium
Weightless
CAFO

Got to talk to Matt & Tosin outside after the show. Real nice & humble guys. If possible, I am even a bigger fan now and I'm gassing big time for an 8 string.

JJG


----------



## Tang

They played flawlessly in Orlando but I wasn't happy with the mix. Whenever Tosin and Javier played the low-E string at the same time it was nothing but mud. When they sound-checked before playing they sounded great individually. Has anyone else noticed this with bands that tune down that low? From where I was standing I also felt the samples were a bit overwhelming. 


They also had laptop problems in one song resulting in the backing track dropping out completely. 



Despite that, I'm very happy I finally got to see Tosin and Co, and the new drummer was fantastic. I wish I could've met them after the show, but there's no way I going to miss Thrice.

Edit: do opening bands have their own sound-men at the board or is it just in-house sound man? I don't think the House of Blues has ever hosted 8 string guitars


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

I think it may be aal's sound guy, People have been saying the sounds muddy and when i saw them support meshuggah in london the sound was really bass heavy and not cut in the upper mids. however i saw them in london earlier in the year with a different soundguy and the sound was absolutely perfect


----------



## Tang

IAMLORDVADER said:


> I think it may be aal's sound guy, People have been saying the sounds muddy and when i saw them support meshuggah in london the sound was really bass heavy and not cut in the upper mids. however i saw them in london earlier in the year with a different soundguy and the sound was absolutely perfect



That sounds like what I heard. Tosin's lead tone was  , however. I could've listened to it all night.


----------



## JoeyBTL

I saw AAL a couple nights ago in Lancaster, Pa and they were great, obviously. I'm wondering if anyone else noticed that Tosin wasn't going direct with his Axe Fx? At least when I saw them he was running it through what appeared to be a Port City head and cab and then had a mic on it. It sounded great but I thought they just always ran direct to FOH.


----------



## jjfiegel

Really enjoyed seeing these guys again. They played Somnarium, which I was not expecting at all. It's one of my favorites from Weightless. Great show from them and of course Thrice.


----------



## metal_sam14

JoeyBTL said:


> I saw AAL a couple nights ago in Lancaster, Pa and they were great, obviously. I'm wondering if anyone else noticed that Tosin wasn't going direct with his Axe Fx? At least when I saw them he was running it through what appeared to be a Port City head and cab and then had a mic on it. It sounded great but I thought they just always ran direct to FOH.



Tosin Abasi - Gear update (Port City content))


----------



## MiPwnYew

If Misha switches back to real amps with his AxeFx too then the internet will explode



(Not including the new album and the 5150 )


----------



## JoeyBTL

metal_sam14 said:


> Tosin Abasi - Gear update (Port City content))



Ahhh thank you sir! Very interesting. 

And yea if Misha does this too many people will have to buy back their half stacks they sold to use live for ultimate tonez.


----------



## GTailly

^ so true unfortunately.


----------



## bulb

JoeyBTL said:


> Ahhh thank you sir! Very interesting.
> 
> And yea if Misha does this too many people will have to buy back their half stacks they sold to use live for ultimate tonez.



Haha, as much as Tosin's live tone with the Miked rig sounded great, I honestly love my direct setup way too much to switch back!


----------



## MF_Kitten

For those curious, the Port City Pearl amp is made to play well with distortion pedals and stuff coming into the front of it. It's basically a great match with a modeler like the Axe-FX. Tosin plugs his Axe-FX into the amp. So the Axe-FX is still doing the distortion and stuff, but it's through tubes and a cab now.


----------



## Winspear

^ I read the info too. Unless there's new stuff added since the other day, I didn't find it too clear what the setup was.
I was unsure if he was using it with 4 cable method as a tubescreamer and effects unit, with the amp as a preamp.


----------



## animalsasleader

I am indeed now running my AxeFx II into the face of a Port City Pearl with a Port City 2x12 cab. I had no intention of changing my full range set up. It's super compact, convenient and sounds great, but after demoing this rig with Daniel, I simply had to switch... 
It really enhanced all of my patches as far as "feel" and response were concerned. The cab sounds absolutely huge, and 3 dimensional. Also, i've found that i'm getting more sustain and natural harmonic overtones from the same patches played through this setup as opposed to powered monitors. My clean tones are more "chimey" and my high gain patches have more "pur" and the lows "bloom" in a very natural way that almost is like watching the string vibrate... Everything in general sounds and feels less compressed and flat...
The "kicker" may have been my slap tone through this head and cab. The aggression and accuracy of the bass response is very impressive...
At the end of the day i think you can get a great tone from a myriad of different set-ups. For me, this switch was based on very important details and nuances in the experience of amplifying a guitar. I'll still be going direct in Europe and other countries due to limitations with flying gear etc. But for my US and CAN dates, i'll be happily rocking this setup. 
I hope any curious Axe users get a chance to try their patches through this set up. Daniel Klien is super knowledgable and will literally sit for hours with you if need be to get things where you want them. Check out their list of players as well, (Greg Howe,Alex Machacek,Chris Poland, Kurt Rosenwinkel, Dusty Warring etc. )


----------



## GTailly

^ Just pleased to read this.
Looking forward to hear this new live set-up.

Feels good to live in Canada right now haha.


----------



## technomancer

Wow given the Axe-Fx is providing all the preamp tone / effects that add is ridiculously misleading if that's not somebody's Photoshop 



MF_Kitten said:


>


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Whatever, I know a lot of big companies leave endorsers on there list of endorsees online even though they switched out like..5-10 years ago


----------



## themike

technomancer said:


> Wow given the Axe-Fx is providing all the preamp tone / effects that add is ridiculously misleading if that's not somebody's Photoshop



I was thinking the same thing. Also, their inability to remove the black background from their logo image upsets me! haha


----------



## Winspear




----------



## Kurkkuviipale

^


----------



## MF_Kitten

How would he be doing stereo effects and stuff with this though? you'd need two of them. 

hint: Tosin, get two of these, run them in stereo. MMMM!


----------



## portcityamps

Hi guys and gals. I wanted to introduce myself. I am Daniel and run Port City Amps. Tosin sent me the link of his post here and I thought I would chime in. The photo posted was not an ad really. It went along with a press release stating how Tosin is using his Axe Fx II in the front of the amp. I did not intend to state that Tosin was only using the Pearl and nothing else. 

Tosin has recorded a few clips and I should have them ready for youtube in a bit. If there are any questions you have feel free to email me directly at [email protected]. Thanks

Daniel


----------



## MF_Kitten

Could you tell us a little about how the amp is designed to handle distortion pedals and modelers and stuff like that? Is it basically a transparent amp? I imagine it's mostly a power amp with an EQ in front of it, so you can balance out the sound before it hits the power amp?


----------



## portcityamps

I wanted two things while designing the Pearl. I wanted am amp that was 100% clean. Something that you could get a insane clean sound from. Secondly I wanted to have an amp that could take pedals, effects units like nothing else I have played. 

The guys at Fractal Audio sent me an Axe Fx Ultra and I recorded with it directly. XLR to the interface. It sounded great. I loved it. 

I wanted to try it live. I used a Mesa 2:90 into some cabs. I was not impressed. I tried a solid state power amp. No better. I then decided to try FRFR monitors with tube and solid state power amps. Different but no better. 

I then tried running direct to the board and then using the monitors onstage.

I was not able to get the tone I preferred. I must say that I don't put down any of these set ups. It is all in what you want. I have played and built tube amps for years. After playing nothing but tube amps the AxeFx sounded good but not great. (Again this is just my opinion.) I built the Pearl to inhale the AxeFx. Take the power amp sim off and the cab simulator off. You sill can use the amp sims, pedal sims, everything can be used in the same way, you just have to tweak the presets. Much like Tosin and I did with his set up.

With the Pearl and Axe Fx into a Wave cabinet I find that I have everything I want/need with no compromises. 

I hope this helps. 

Daniel



MF_Kitten said:


> Could you tell us a little about how the amp is designed to handle distortion pedals and modelers and stuff like that? Is it basically a transparent amp? I imagine it's mostly a power amp with an EQ in front of it, so you can balance out the sound before it hits the power amp?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Will it djent?!


----------



## MF_Kitten

portcityamps said:


> I wanted two things while designing the Pearl. I wanted am amp that was 100% clean. Something that you could get a insane clean sound from. Secondly I wanted to have an amp that could take pedals, effects units like nothing else I have played.
> 
> The guys at Fractal Audio sent me an Axe Fx Ultra and I recorded with it directly. XLR to the interface. It sounded great. I loved it.
> 
> I wanted to try it live. I used a Mesa 2:90 into some cabs. I was not impressed. I tried a solid state power amp. No better. I then decided to try FRFR monitors with tube and solid state power amps. Different but no better.
> 
> I then tried running direct to the board and then using the monitors onstage.
> 
> I was not able to get the tone I preferred. I must say that I don't put down any of these set ups. It is all in what you want. I have played and built tube amps for years. After playing nothing but tube amps the AxeFx sounded good but not great. (Again this is just my opinion.) I built the Pearl to inhale the AxeFx. Take the power amp sim off and the cab simulator off. You sill can use the amp sims, pedal sims, everything can be used in the same way, you just have to tweak the presets. Much like Tosin and I did with his set up.
> 
> With the Pearl and Axe Fx into a Wave cabinet I find that I have everything I want/need with no compromises.
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> Daniel



that sounds perfect! however, two things still come to mind: speaker choice in the cab, and stereo applications. Would you consider making a stereo version? or would you recommend just buying two?


----------



## MacTown09

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Will it djent?!


 
Sometimes I like it when you are banned...

Let us know when the vids of his new rig are posted!


----------



## portcityamps

MF_Kitten said:


> that sounds perfect! however, two things still come to mind: speaker choice in the cab, and stereo applications. Would you consider making a stereo version? or would you recommend just buying two?



For stereo you will need two. As far as speakers go there are several that I could recommend. It really depends on the other gear you are using other than the Pearl and Wave cabinet. Your pickup output level, tones you are trying to achieve along with the volume you are playing at. 

Daniel


----------



## Eptaceros

MacTown09 said:


> Sometimes I like it when you are banned...



yeah, don't you just love a place where everything is serious business??!


----------



## technomancer

MacTown09 said:


> Sometimes I like it when you are banned...
> 
> Let us know when the vids of his new rig are posted!



Funny, I was just thinking it was time to ban him again 

portcityamps & MF_Kitten open a thread in the dealers section please


----------



## portcityamps

Will do. Thanks. 

Daniel



technomancer said:


> Funny, I was just thinking it was time to ban him again
> 
> portcityamps & MF_Kitten open a thread in the dealers section please


----------



## MF_Kitten

technomancer said:


> Funny, I was just thinking it was time to ban him again
> 
> portcityamps & MF_Kitten open a thread in the dealers section please



i ain't opening no thread! 

i ain't doin' no dealin'!


----------



## isispelican

FUCK THE POLICE thats all i can think right now 

this is from AAL fb

"Javier Reyes here. I would like to personally apologize for canceling the Toronto show last night. I can explain. After the Boston show on May 26th, I was unlawfully arrested by the Boston Police Department. I had to return to Boston on May 30th for court. As much as we had looked forward to playing Toronto again, there was nothing I could do other than cancel the show and return to Boston to avoid having an arrest warrant filed against me. 
I have included a complaint letter a friend/witness has written and sent to the Boston Police. It explains in more detail about the appalling and absurd encounter that occurred that evening. Again, to all our fans in Toronto, I am truly sorry for cancelling the show.

-

WRITTEN BY JESSICA BLANK2
Upon leaving The Tam in Boston, Massachusetts, on Saturday, May 27th, 2012, around 1:30 am, DUSTIN BLANK1 was playing &#8220;air-guitar&#8221; to a song, which was playing in the bar, as we all &#8249;&#8249;exited onto the sidewalk. There was another civilian (white male, unrelated to our party) to our right, off the sidewalk, whom police were talking to.
After walking past the civilian whom police were talking to, Officer BLANK forcefully shoved BLANK1, from behind, and informed him that he was interfering with a police investigation. Confused and startled, BLANK1 turned around and asked what Officer BLANK was talking about. Officer BLANK then grabbed BLANK1 by the throat and slammed him against a wall, then turned him around to handcuff and arrest him.
Meanwhile, JAVIER REYES pulled out his cell phone and informed the officers that he was recording the arrest. Immediately, Officer BLANK turned around from arresting BLANK1 and hit Reyes&#8217;s cell phone from his hands (both hands were holding the cell phone) onto the ground, breaking the cell phone. Next, Officer BLANK grabs Reyes and shoved him face first into a wall and handcuffs him. Neither BLANK1 nor Reyes, in any way, resisted arrest.
Friend, TOSIN ABASI, concerned about how quickly things had escalated, asked an officer what was going on and why BLANK1 and Reyes were being arrested. Officer BLANK then shoves Abasi into the side of the police cruiser and asks him if he is trying to assault an officer. Officer BLANK asks this question while both of Abasi&#8217;s hands are in his pockets. Abasi denied attempting to assault an officer, pointed out that his hands were in his pockets, and admitted that he was only asking a question.
Worried about my friends and feeling shocked about what I had just witnessed, I, JESSICA BLANK2, announced that I did not feel safe. An officer replied to me by saying &#8220;Then call the police.&#8221; Surprised by this disrespectful sarcasm, I responded, &#8220;You are the police.&#8221; Another response came, &#8220;Then call 911.&#8221; Again, I responded, &#8220;You are 911.&#8221; Officer BLANK chimed in saying that I had quite the mouth on me for a lady and to &#8220;get out of here.&#8221;
To avoid further mistreatment, we all (Jessica Harvey, Tosin Abasi, MICHAEL BLANK3, JESSIKA BLANK4, THOMAS BLANK5, and LAUREN BLANK6) moved to the corner of the block. Distressed from all of the chaos, abuse, and false accusations made by the Boston Police Department, BLANK6 dropped to the ground and had an epileptic seizure. A by-stander, who informed us he is certified in First Aid, offers to help. He placed both of his hands under her head, not restricting any movement, to cushion her head from the cement section of the sidewalk. Officer BLANK7 pushed the by-stander away and informed him that if he continued to help, he could be sued if BLANK6 got hurt. The by-stander understood and again stated that he was certified in First Aid and just wanted to help BLANK6. Cooley was very aggressive in his approach to this outside medical help.
Upset and frustrated, Abasi began speaking to BLANK7 about his concerns for BLANK6&#8217;s health and safety, which was in danger due to the actions we all witnessed, while using some swearing language. Officer BLANK7 continuously criticized Abasi from his choice of language instead of listening to Abasi&#8217;s concerns about his friends.
BLANK6 had a seizure because of this highly stressful situation. She was approached by EMS and had to continuously deny care before the paramedic would leave her alone.
Reyes had the right to videotape the public arrest of BLANK1 as we were in a public location, on the sidewalk, after exiting The Tam. Officer BLANK violated Reyes&#8217;s rights by forcing the videotaping to end by his physical actions. Reyes phone screen is completely shattered; Officer BLANK unlawfully destroyed Reyes&#8217;s property in order to stop the recording of BLANK1 arrest.
I feel incredibly disrespected by Officer BLANK (and his fellow officers) by the words he said to me and his actions toward my friends who I witnessed and believe were not interfering with the previous situation.
I was a witness of all accounts mentioned in this complaint and demand the Boston Police Department to review Officer BLANK&#8217;s performance, and demand that action be taken against him in order to make things lawfully right. I request that all officers at the scene, who were involved with the arrest and detainment of BLANK1 and Reyes, to be interrogated, but most specifically Officer BLANK. BLANK1 and Reyes were physically assaulted by Officer BLANK, who received no physical contact, resistance, or retaliation from either subject.
It is to my understanding that Reyes is being charged with assault and battery of a police officer while the only assault and battery present was done by Officer BLANK and his partners in this unlawful arrest. Reyes made no physical contact with anyone present at the scene.
Please review my eye-witness report of this event. I am completely unsatisfied at how the Boston Police Department handled this situation. All officers were very unprofessional and disrespectful to my friends and me. Service and protection were not present in any way during our encounter with the Boston Police Department."


----------



## The Buttmonkey

I just saw that. I am immensely pissed right now.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Wow that's bullshit, I've had the chance to talk to Javier before and he definately is not the kind of guy that would ever assault a cop...plus he's fun size anyways.


----------



## Eptaceros

wow. truly appalling.


----------



## Imbrium998

BPD was not at their finest on this night I can see. Not that it matters, but I am sincerely disappointed that any of that happened to you all. It is not usual that people get a big hassle from the boys in blue up here, unless they are on edge for some reason. 
I hope you get some and all of the justice coming to you. As bystanders, you were drawn into something that should not turn out like that.
I really hope that it does not cause you not to come back to Boston in the future.


----------



## Eptaceros

I hope the person who had a seizure is doing alright.


----------



## JosephAOI

I saw it a little bit ago. COMPLETE bullshit. I hope that fucking prick gets thrown in jail for assault and battery and gets HIS ass thrown up against the wall.


----------



## anomynous

The cop is jelly of Reyes' guitar skillz


----------



## ridner

ANIMALS AS LEADERS ASSAULTED BY BOSTON POLICE | MetalSucks


----------



## themike

Probably should have gone in the mega thread but yeah that sucks.

I'd advise everyone to tweet "@Boston_Police" but *please* - BE RESPECTFUL AND MATURE. If you approach it as anything less your opinion will be disregarded. It doesnt take f-bombs and accusations to make a point, let alone one that should be heard.


----------



## themike

I'd advise everyone to tweet "@Boston_Police" but *please* - BE RESPECTFUL AND MATURE. If you approach it as anything less your opinion will be disregarded. It doesn't take f-bombs and accusations to make a point, let alone one that should be heard.


----------



## ridner

I was looking for the mega thread. MODs - feel free to move this.


----------



## Nile

Absolutely nothing I hate more than anything is cops like that, especially ones that don't listen to reason.


----------



## ridner

in fact this was posted in the mega thread that I somehow couldn't locate. MODs - please lock this up - thanks!


----------



## FormerlyVintage

Officer Cooley?

I guess Rusty has recently realized Tosin's and Javier's growing skill at shredding.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

I'm actually going up to Boston for a week this summer... If I have any run-ins with the BPD, I'll let you guys know  

Anyways.... Wow. That's totally lame. Poor fans in Toronto.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Nile said:


> Absolutely nothing I hate more than anything is cops like that, especially ones that don't listen to reason.


----------



## Murmel

Everytime I tell people I wanna become a police officer they think I'm gonna turn out like this. No I fucking won't 
True or not, always makes me pissed off to read stuff like this.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

So err... what really happened? Not that exact account of matters I'm sure.


----------



## Joose

I, personally, think this deserves its own thread.

Goddamn supercops.


----------



## themike

Murmel said:


> Everytime I tell people I wanna become a police officer they think I'm gonna turn out like this. No I fucking won't




I work in law enforcement so trust me when I say the public's perception of cops are based on the stories like these you hear in the news, which make up for about 1% of the policeforce. Like everything - it doesnt matter what kind of job they are doing - you have good people, and you have bad people.


----------



## Aevolve

Tweeted twice. Nothing I hate more than people in positions of power not respecting basic Constitutional Rights. Wow.


----------



## LLink2411

Oh wow, isn't there a screening process to weed out crazy cops, or has the ACLU been lobbying Congress to increase job opportunities for the mentally unbalanced?


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

^What, you don't trust a 6-foot tall Mexican flute player? 

/jokes.

But yeah. I want to know exactly what REALLY happened.


----------



## Konfyouzd

th3m1ke said:


> I work in law enforcement so trust me when I say the public's perception of cops are based on the stories like these you hear in the news, which make up for about 1% of the policeforce. Like everything - it doesnt matter what kind of job they are doing - you have good people, and you have bad people.



I personally feel like I've met far more cool cops than asshole ones. But the mean ones are SUPER mean and tend to stand out a lot in one's mind. But the fact that I've met so many cool ones keeps me from assuming the worst in them in most cases until they do something to make me think otherwise.


----------



## TankJon666

Nothing gets done about over zealous policing. I'm sure his "brothers" will say he was just "doing his job".
The majority of police do a great job but fall down sticking up for the few who push the boundaries of their authority.


----------



## lava

Apparently officer Cooley, if this is the same guy, has had other issues:

https://www.boston.com/news/local/m...ficer_accused_of_misleading_court_in_09_case/


----------



## lava

Whoopsie


----------



## dooredge

ridner said:


> ANIMALS AS LEADERS ASSAULTED BY BOSTON POLICE | MetalSucks


 

Another example of a big city dick w/ a badge. I appreciate what law enforcement does to keep our cities safe, but for god's sake go bust some ACTUAL criminals. 

I would have had a difficult time containing myself if this had happened to me. The contents of that letter are so f'ing ridiculous if in fact that's what actually happened (I'm inclined to believe it). 

Where I live we've had two sheriff's fired for "corruption", and a few dirty city cops (keep in mind I live in "small town america"). I am generally distrustful of anyone with a badge.


----------



## synrgy

There really needs to be a higher standard regarding who is and isn't allowed to represent the law.


----------



## Konfyouzd

I wonder if there's a shortage of folks willing to do the job...? But it's not like it's *easy* to become a cop, is it? I had some friends who were cops that made the academy seem pretty difficult.


----------



## Murmel

^
Here it's the exact opposite. There are so many people applying to the Police Academy that it's super difficult to get in. The requirements aren't high at all though. I guess the hardest part for me would be that you can't have poor eyesight 
Getting them lasered before I apply though.


----------



## ArrowHead

Truth is always in the middle. 

How would this story end if it went "he bumped into a cop, who said 'get out of the way you're interfering with an arrest', so he got out of the way and we watched from a distance"? 

By the way, in Boston it's legal to tape an arrest. It's not legal if it interferes. Just by recording and announcing to the cops he's recording, he's distracting and interfering with the arrest. Thus his OWN arrest. Harsh? Yes. Rude and with attitude? yes. WELCOME TO BOSTON - where even the lobsters have crabs.

The whole videotaping cops and crying "abuse" thing is getting old. You folks ought to have seen the way cops treated us around here before there were portable video cameras everywhere. I got tossed around, karate chops, pushed down, punched, and fuckin lit INTO by cops as a teen. This is really a bunch of kids that created a scene over nothing. I woulda laughed and headed to the next bar after the first encounter with the cop.

I think out of towners too often confuse our local dialect for over-aggression and react very poorly to it. That, and we're also a bit over-aggressive. Or as we like to think, the rest of you are just huge pussies.

Arguing with cops at the scene of an arrest is always the wrong answer. Lawyers and Judges argue law. You want to talk about your rights and laws, do it with a judge. Not a cop. Cops don't go to law school, they go to shut-the-fuck-up-or-i'll-arrest-you school. So shut the fuck up and try not to get arrested. If you get arrested shut the fuck up and wait to talk to a judge. Don't give them anything to hang you with in their police report.

Although this is actually quite a great situation for AAL. No one was hurt, and now they can sue the Boston Police and win a few hundred thousand dollars. A wonderful precedent was just set a couple days ago in Boston regarding the recording of police officers in exactly such a situation:

Boston Settles Suit Over Recording Of Police Officers | WBUR


----------



## Konfyouzd

None of what you said excused the cop's actions. 

Or rather, none of what you said exuses the actions described as I can't personally confirm anything said.


----------



## Isan




----------



## Konfyouzd

@ that title alone


----------



## ArrowHead

dooredge said:


> Another example of a big city dick w/ a badge. I appreciate what law enforcement does to keep our cities safe, but for god's sake go bust some ACTUAL criminals.



In their defense, doesn't the story begin with them busting ACTUAL criminal(s), until the members of the band and their friends wandered into the scene of the arrest?


----------



## ArrowHead

Konfyouzd said:


> None of what you said excused the cop's actions.
> 
> Or rather, none of what you said exuses the actions described as I can't personally confirm anything said.



I explained it:

"welcome to Boston, where even the lobsters have crabs".

This is not a city where one expects polite or passive behavior. Cops will swear at you. The cab drivers will swear at you. The guy selling pizza will swear at you, and tell you to clean your fucking table. It's just that kind of city. If you didn't know, we're a bit famous for it. It all started shooting English people over some shitty tea. We're just not friendly.


----------



## sleightest

Looks like Cooley has a problem keeping his cool. YYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## Konfyouzd

ArrowHead said:


> I explained it:
> 
> "welcome to Boston, where even the lobsters have crabs".
> 
> This is not a city where one expects polite or passive behavior. Cops will swear at you. The cab drivers will swear at you. The guy selling pizza will swear at you, and tell you to clean your fucking table. It's just that kind of city. If you didn't know, we're a bit famous for it. It all started shooting English people over some shitty tea. We're just not friendly.



Swearing at someone is one thing. You don't live in the only big city in America. People are rude like that all over the place. But grabbing someone and forcing them face first into a wall bc you have a chip on your shoulder is another situation ENTIRELY.

You don't have to go on a crusade for Boston just because a few folks find fault with what a Boston cop did. And being from Boston doesn't automatically excuse blatant douchebaggery. If that were the case I'd walk around all day telling everyone to fuck off and afterwards explain to them that I'm from Boston and that's just how we say hi.


----------



## highlordmugfug

You're a shithead and I hope your mother gets raped and beaten to death in front of you for looking funny.

And I kicked some pregnant bitches in the stomach on the way over here to tell you that, you disgusting piece of shit. Go fuck yourself.

That's what I told him, and then I curbstomped him. Serves him right for eating ice cream with his left hand.


S'okay, I'm from Boston.


----------



## Konfyouzd




----------



## Indigenous

I think blaming this on Boston being "rude" is just such a massive cop-out (no pun intended). You couldn't go up to some black guy and start calling him racial slurs, and then excuse all of it by saying you're from the South. It's just not how things work. I'm sure there is more to this story that we haven't heard, because there are always two sides, but I feel like the stance you are taking is wildly over-zealous and illogical.


----------



## ArrowHead

Konfyouzd said:


> You don't have to go on a crusade for Boston just because a few folks find fault with what a Boston cop did.




_*Dude, I'm not defending anything - did you miss the part where I said they should SUE and get hundreds of thousands of dollars?
*_ 
What I'm saying is this entire situation was easily avoidable from the outset if they'd just moved along and stayed out of the way when asked. Dickhead cops are everywhere, and to be expected. What's to gain by confronting them while they're making an arrest that has nothing to do with them?

I'm not defending boston cops, or bad cops. I'm defending ALL cops' right to do their job without argument, resistance, or interference. Fighting for your right to air guitar at midnight with a guy who deals with gunshots, accidents, and beatings all night long, is stupid. No matter HOW the cop reacts to it.


----------



## Konfyouzd

As little as they did to set him off according to the story it seems like he was gonna start some shit with SOMEONE no matter what. Of course, if this is the same officer from the second article posted, then I'd be willing to bet money on that.


----------



## highlordmugfug

ArrowHead said:


> _*Dude, I'm not defending anything - did you miss the part where I said they should SUE and get hundreds of thousands of dollars?
> *_
> What I'm saying is this entire situation was easily avoidable from the outset if they'd just moved along and stayed out of the way when asked. Dickhead cops are everywhere, and to be expected. What's to gain by confronting them while they're making an arrest that has nothing to do with them?
> 
> I'm not defending boston cops, or bad cops. I'm defending ALL cops' right to do their job without argument, resistance, or interference. Fighting for your right to air guitar at midnight with a guy who deals with gunshots, accidents, and beatings all night long, is stupid. No matter HOW the cop reacts to it.


What you're saying would make sense, had the cop asked him to move, but according to their story, he SHOVED them and TOLD them to stay out of the way. They of course asked what was going on (that would be assault if some random person on the street did it) and were grabbed by the throat and slammed into a wall, then immediately handcuffed and arrested.

Cop was in the wrong, 100%. Fuck him.


----------



## ArrowHead

highlordmugfug said:


> You're a shithead and I hope your mother gets raped and beaten to death in front of you for looking funny.
> 
> And I kicked some pregnant bitches in the stomach on the way over here to tell you that, you disgusting piece of shit. Go fuck yourself.
> 
> That's what I told him, and then I curbstomped him. Serves him right for eating ice cream with his left hand.
> 
> 
> S'okay, I'm from Boston.





WOWZA, do you guys miss a point. I'm talking about the INITIAL CONFRONTATION, which likely went like this:

COP: Hey, fucking watch out. You're interfering with an arrest. Stay out of the way, asshole.

BANDMEMBER: aww, hey officer, why are you like yelling, man? What's with the attitude?



Get me? The ATTITUDE is likely what sparked the initial argument, instead of him just walking away.

Not defending the cops, telling people how easy it is to NOT get arrested by just doing what the cops ask you to do. It's NOT hard.



I'm not saying being from Boston makes pushing people around, breaking their property, or assaulting them okay. I'm saying it means the cop likely used shocking or harsh language that the kid did not react well to. Get that straight before I start getting negged for defending something I'm not defending, folks...


----------



## Konfyouzd

highlordmugfug said:


> What you're saying would make sense, had the cop asked him to move, but according to their story, he SHOVED them and TOLD them to stay out of the way. They of course asked what was going on (that would be assault if some random person on the street did it) and were grabbed by the throat and slammed into a wall, then immediately handcuffed and arrested.
> 
> Cop was in the wrong, 100%. Fuck him.



Correction... Once you touch the person it becomes assault AND battery.  

Even worse. 

Assault, as far as it's been defined to me, is the threat of violence whether explicit or implicit. But I could be off as I'm not a law major.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

wow that sucks, i hope it all gets sorted out.
this comment made me loose my shit though  :
'Why did this have to happen to Animals As leaders?! Why couldn't it have happened to Periphery instead?!'


----------



## highlordmugfug

^^^It wasn't the attitude, it was getting shoved. Which is very different from just having an attitude, and I don't plan on negging you, and the hyperbole was relevant (since the officer was physically violent, not just rude) so I went for it.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Thrashmanzac said:


> wow that sucks, i hope it all gets sorted out.
> this comment made me loose my shit though  :
> 'Why did this have to happen to Animals As leaders?! Why couldn't it have happened to Periphery instead?!'



Well damn...


----------



## Konfyouzd

ArrowHead said:


> WOWZA, do you guys miss a point. I'm talking about the INITIAL CONFRONTATION, which likely went like this:
> 
> COP: Hey, fucking watch out. You're interfering with an arrest. Stay out of the way, asshole.
> 
> BANDMEMBER: aww, hey officer, why are you like yelling, man? What's with the attitude?
> 
> 
> 
> Get me? The ATTITUDE is likely what sparked the initial argument, instead of him just walking away.
> 
> Not defending the cops, telling people how easy it is to NOT get arrested by just doing what the cops ask you to do. It's NOT hard.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying being from Boston makes pushing people around, breaking their property, or assaulting them okay. I'm saying it means the cop likely used shocking or harsh language that the kid did not react well to. Get that straight before I start getting negged for defending something I'm not defending, folks...



We know what you're talking about. You just don't support your points very well as they apply to the current situation. Believe me, I don't care enough to try and twist your words. The fact of the matter is that nothing in that entire story--to me--should have provoked anyone putting their hands on anyone.


----------



## ArrowHead

highlordmugfug said:


> What you're saying would make sense, had the cop asked him to move, but according to their story, he SHOVED them and TOLD them to stay out of the way.



Yes, he shoved him and told him to stay away. And he didn't, he continued questioning the officer. 

This cop was an ass. He'll likely be disciplined, and the plantiff will likely win and in addition be able to file suit. But it still doesn't change my adage of "when a cop asks something, you DO it." It would have saved their night, saved the tour, saved them a lot of hassle, and saved the city of Boston a lot of money as well.


----------



## Deathspell Omega

ArrowHead said:


> WOWZA, do you guys miss a point. I'm talking about the INITIAL CONFRONTATION, which likely went like this:
> 
> COP: Hey, fucking watch out. You're interfering with an arrest. Stay out of the way, asshole.
> 
> BANDMEMBER: aww, hey officer, why are you like yelling, man? What's with the attitude?
> 
> 
> 
> Get me? The ATTITUDE is likely what sparked the initial argument, instead of him just walking away.
> 
> Not defending the cops, telling people how easy it is to NOT get arrested by just doing what the cops ask you to do. It's NOT hard.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying being from Boston makes pushing people around, breaking their property, or assaulting them okay. I'm saying it means the cop likely used shocking or harsh language that the kid did not react well to. Get that straight before I start getting negged for defending something I'm not defending, folks...




Yeah, right, Boston is suuuuch a tough city, easily the meanest place in the with only tough guys.  One must feel pity for the cops there and only for them......yawn !


----------



## Konfyouzd

This just in: Asking the police questions is grounds or an ass-whoopin'...

"Why did you push me?"

"Okay, you're goin to jail!"

I feel like more has to happen in the middle for that to be valid. Perhaps that's the part of the story we haven't gotten to read yet. 

At any rate, even though the cop told them to do something I still don't feel like he had a reason to go off the deep end like that seemingly immediately. That sounds like an inferiority complex. Moreover, dude doesn't sound like a very good cop and blindly following whatever he says simply because he has a badge seems silly to me no matter how insubordinate/disrepectful/whatever that sentiment may come across. 

Wearing a badge doesn't make you supreme authority. His job is to protect and serve and that sounds like the exact opposite of what I read.


----------



## ArrowHead

Konfyouzd said:


> We know what you're talking about. You just don't support your points very well as they apply to the current situation. Believe me, I don't care enough to try and twist your words. The fact of the matter is that nothing in that entire story--to me--should have provoked anyone putting their hands on anyone.



You're right. But that's got nothing to do what I'm saying.

What's better: 

getting shoved by a cop and going out for pizza, 

or getting shoved by a cop, arguing, getting further assaulted, arrested, create a medical dillema, a lengthy court trial, cancel tour dates, and screw the band and fans in the long run?


----------



## bigswifty

ArrowHead said:


> _*Dude, I'm not defending anything - did you miss the part where I said they should SUE and get hundreds of thousands of dollars?
> *_
> What I'm saying is this entire situation was easily avoidable from the outset if they'd just moved along and stayed out of the way when asked. Dickhead cops are everywhere, and to be expected. What's to gain by confronting them while they're making an arrest that has nothing to do with them?
> 
> I'm not defending boston cops, or bad cops. I'm defending ALL cops' right to do their job without argument, resistance, or interference. Fighting for your right to air guitar at midnight with a guy who deals with gunshots, accidents, and beatings all night long, is stupid. No matter HOW the cop reacts to it.



I see your point, but it did happen. So why bother trying to state how they could have avoided it?

I think it's unbelievably unfortunate that this happened to AaL. If only the cop knew the talent he was messing with. Or maybe he did, and arrested the dude playing air guitar for fear that when Abasi and Reyes walked by and joined in, Boston would implode instantly


----------



## synrgy

ArrowHead said:


> _*Dude, I'm not defending anything - did you miss the part where I said they should SUE and get hundreds of thousands of dollars?
> *_
> What I'm saying is this entire situation was easily avoidable from the outset if they'd just moved along and stayed out of the way when asked. Dickhead cops are everywhere, and to be expected. What's to gain by confronting them while they're making an arrest that has nothing to do with them?
> 
> I'm not defending boston cops, or bad cops. I'm defending ALL cops' right to do their job without argument, resistance, or interference. Fighting for your right to air guitar at midnight with a guy who deals with gunshots, accidents, and beatings all night long, is stupid. No matter HOW the cop reacts to it.



The version I read was that they never had a chance to to move along and stay out of the way. They were in the process of "moving along" when the cop grabbed the first band member and slammed him into the wall, before even giving him the opportunity to "stay out of the way when asked". Granted, we're only getting one side of the story, here, but the side we all have access to states that there was no "confronting"; at least not until _after_ the officer had already assaulted one of the band members, unprovoked.

Additionally, I'd say your rant about Boston's attitude is all the more reason why the cop had no reason to give some random passer's by any mind what-so-ever. If *everybody* in the city is such a Tough Guy, why should he be so sensitive to these random people casually walking by?


----------



## Konfyouzd

synrgy said:


> Additionally, I'd say your rant about Boston's attitude is all the more reason why the cop had no reason to give some random passer's by any mind what-so-ever. If *everybody* in the city is such a Tough Guy, why should he be so sensitive to these random people casually walking by?





And Carl gets some rep...


----------



## dooredge

synrgy said:


> Additionally, I'd say your rant about Boston's attitude is all the more reason why the cop had no reason to give some random passer's by any mind what-so-ever. If *everybody* in the city is such a Tough Guy, why should he be so sensitive to these random people casually walking by?


 

'Cause Bahstahn is so tough you don't walk by nobody without gettin' cursed & shoved!


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel

What a bunch of dicks


----------



## ArrowHead

synrgy said:


> Additionally, I'd say your rant about Boston's attitude is all the more reason why the cop had no reason to give some random passer's by any mind what-so-ever. If *everybody* in the city is such a Tough Guy,_ why should he be so sensitive to these random people casually walking by_?




You ever see a cop get beat up outside a nightclub for arresting the wrong person or group of people's friend? 

If everyone's a tough guy, and there's two of you, how sensitive would you be if you were surrounded by 100 kids suddenly as the show let out? By the way, I never said we were tough guys, and you're the second that said I did. I said we were rude, not tough. 

And the only released account I read says the cop shoved him (the cops first mistake), and told him it's an investigation. Instead of getting out of the way he then asked the cop why, and what was going on (the kid's first mistake).

I see mistakes on both sides. Why am I the only one? Maybe because I'm not a huge AAL fan, so I'm not as quick to defend them? Maybe because I'm from Boston, and biased myself? I don't know, but I see mistakes made on both sides, and feel it's right to caution you all - when a cop tells you something DO IT! It will save a lot of hassle.


----------



## bhakan

^Maybe I misread, but from what I understand, the cop didn't shove him out of the way, but into the wall. If you're being pushed into a wall and being cornered by a cop, couldn't moving away be seen as resisting arrest and running away from a cop, and create a different problem?

Also, If I was pushed by a cop, I'd be really surprised and confused, so asking why seems like a natural reaction, not with attitude, but out of confusion.

Regardless, good luck to Javier and AaL, hope they get through this OK.


----------



## Konfyouzd

If the cop was already dealing w someone why didn't he move that person out pf the way so he didn't have to push bystanders? Surely toughness doesn't trump common sense.


----------



## James B




----------



## leandroab

The cop fucked up. He'll get fucked up by the big ass cock of law, hopefully...


----------



## ArrowHead

Sorry, thought this was closed and not moved:

I'm done arguing, but to clear up -

1) Not condoning or defending these cops' assault. I do however think they band members and friends could have handled things differently and avoided escalation. In my experience, arguing with cops never gets results. Even good cops, let alone guys like these. What the girl dismissed as sarcasm is the exact way I'd handle it - got a problem with the cops? call the cops. These cops are here for something else. 

They've every right to complain about a cop shoving them. But I wouldn't complain to the cop that likes shoving people, would you? I'd like to complain to the cop on a phone, who can only shove a stapler. Maybe a sandwich, or shoving some coffee. The guy who's not busy arresting someone and shoving kids.

2) the "tough guy" comments - I never said tough at all. What I SAID was we have a manner and attitude up here, one the city is famous for. And that attitude can be misread as intimidating/aggression by outsiders. The fact that saying this resulted in so many people calling me a "tough guy" kinda demonstrates my point, I think.

That's about it, I'm saying no more. Enough of what I've said has been twisted. I guess it absolutely has to be a situation where one person was completely right, and the other person was completely wrong for some people. I rarely ever see things this way. I see where everyone involved could have handled the situation better. EVERYONE. The whole thing escalated way beyond what was necessary. I'd have filed a complaint, eaten a pizza, and be mid way through a beer before these kids were done fighting on the sidewalk. 

However my version doesn't end with a 200K lawsuit, so maybe I should shut up and re-think my way of doing things.


----------



## spawnofthesith

I don't know if this is actually an effective thing or not, but saw quite a few bands post it on FB, so thought I'd post it here Criminal Justice Petition: The Governor of MA: Exonerate Javier of any charges from the Boston Police Department | Change.org


----------



## lava

Grr...


----------



## synrgy

I'm sorry for not explaining previously that "Tough Guy" was my own summarization/characterization. That's why I had capitalized both words; to illustrate that the term was a title or trademark. It just felt like an appropriate summary for a Joe Schmo on the street, from the perspective of the cop. As in: "Put your hands on the hood of the cruiser and spread your legs, Tough Guy.."

TL;DR = I meant no offense.


----------



## Imbrium998

ArrowHead said:


> Sorry, thought this was closed and not moved:
> 
> I'm done arguing, but to clear up -
> 
> 1) Not condoning or defending these cops' assault. I do however think they band members and friends could have handled things differently and avoided escalation. In my experience, arguing with cops never gets results. Even good cops, let alone guys like these. What the girl dismissed as sarcasm is the exact way I'd handle it - got a problem with the cops? call the cops. These cops are here for something else.
> 
> They've every right to complain about a cop shoving them. But I wouldn't complain to the cop that likes shoving people, would you? I'd like to complain to the cop on a phone, who can only shove a stapler. Maybe a sandwich, or shoving some coffee. The guy who's not busy arresting someone and shoving kids.
> 
> 2) the "tough guy" comments - I never said tough at all. What I SAID was we have a manner and attitude up here, one the city is famous for. And that attitude can be misread as intimidating/aggression by outsiders. The fact that saying this resulted in so many people calling me a "tough guy" kinda demonstrates my point, I think.
> 
> That's about it, I'm saying no more. Enough of what I've said has been twisted. I guess it absolutely has to be a situation where one person was completely right, and the other person was completely wrong for some people. I rarely ever see things this way. I see where everyone involved could have handled the situation better. EVERYONE. The whole thing escalated way beyond what was necessary. I'd have filed a complaint, eaten a pizza, and be mid way through a beer before these kids were done fighting on the sidewalk.
> 
> However my version doesn't end with a 200K lawsuit, so maybe I should shut up and re-think my way of doing things.




Arrow is trying to say that questioning a cops motive while on the job is questionable judgement. Apparently this guy wears his attitude like he does his badge. Your average city dweller has a limited degree of nerve and therefore generally will stay out of a confrontation, any confrontation. That goes for Boston, NYC, Atlanta....etc. This has nothing to do with being rude, or who did what to whom....its more of a survival instinct that you tend to develop when lots of people live together in densely populated areas. 

On the flip side, the people that came across this person (any person for that matter) were, in a kind hearted way, trying to understand why this was going on. Seeing another human being physically treated poorly is not common for most and their spidey senses were telling them that this (obviously wound up) cop was pushing the envelope of civility. I cannot blame anyone for wanting to stop the circus here. Its uncool that he is going off, but you are right...some cops do this.

I know you see this so I don't want to beat it dead anymore, but people are calling it effed up. 

This isn't about Boston specifically...this could likely have happened anywhere. This was a wrong place at the right time kind of thing. Not only is this guy a cop, but he is also an employee. There is going to come a point, and likely sooner than later that he is going to need to face the music for this. He sounds like he has quite the chip on his shoulder. We do breed a little of that up here, now don't we hehe


----------



## Xaios

I have to admit, after reading the arguments posted, I have to side with ArrowHead on this one, and believe me, I have no love of Boston (I was cheering for Vancouver in the Stanley Cup Finals last year ).

How to word this...

Was the cop in the wrong? Yes. Will he pay the price? Again, yes. Was the sentiment expressed by Javier and company a noble, just sentiment? For the third time, yes.

But it was also incredibly stupid. If a cop is already agitated, then you *stay the fuck away*. When cops get into that mode, they really don't give a damn about upholding your rights. The adrenaline is pumping and their mindset is cuff first, ask questions later. Does that really seem like the best time express your moral outrage? Somehow, I doubt it.

Javier will be cleared of all charges and all parties who were wronged will probably be offered a nice settlement. But let it be a lesson that sometimes it's better to leave it alone at the scene, then pursue justice through the proper channels.


----------



## Eptaceros

Xaios said:


> But it was also incredibly stupid. If a cop is already agitated, then you *stay the fuck away*. When cops get into that mode, they really don't give a damn about upholding your rights. The adrenaline is pumping and their mindset is cuff first, ask questions later. Does that really seem like the best time express your moral outrage? Somehow, I doubt it.



I can't believe I'm reading this. Sounds to me like you're saying when a cop has a tantrum everyone has to back away and mind their own business. First of all, as a cop on duty, it's his JOB to keep his composure and think/act rationally. That's why he went through training and given a badge to represent the law. When a cop has a bad temper, whatever situation caused him to act that way is no excuse to act on raw emotion and adrenaline.

Same goes for Arrowhead--you keep saying Javier and co. "argued" with the cop....where does it say that in the report?? There's a huge difference between arguing and asking an observational question in a civilized manner. You keep bringing hypothetical situations into the discussions, consistently identifying with "the Boston attitude". What kind of excuse is that? People are people everywhere, if that cop can't be civil about his job, he's a douche nozzle, simple as that.


----------



## jsl2h90

Theyre going to get a ton of money if they pursue a lawsuit (why wouldnt they?) which is only going to help them bounce back better than ever. Bostons a great place, the cop is one bad apple. I feel sorry for the guy who had the seizure and the guys in toronto that have never seen them, cause its a hell of a show to miss out on.

Gotta say im glad i dont live there cause its gonna take some serious persuasion to get them to ever come back to boston.


----------



## Divinehippie

^ agreed Eptaceros, granted he was doing his job the whole "boston has an attitude so fuck off" thing is really just a lame excuse for poor judgement/behavior. why can't people just be civil? I dont know why being born or from a cirtan area gives you the right to be a dick. maybe that's just my small town upbringing but it seems really fucked to me that that (bostonians being rude) was used as somewhat of a justification for wrong actions. especailly someone who wasnt really doing anything. i mean i would have asked what it was i was doing wrong in an attempt to better understand the situation and adjust my actions accordingly. apparently that would have gotten me arrested >.<. oh well, t'is a shame indeed.


----------



## Mazzy

They wouldn't get money from a lawsuit. I've been through that same ordeal many times, and I'm sure the description given hasn't been 100% accurate. The police tend to overreact, but there's always a trigger.


----------



## MartinMTL

What I find unfortunate is that absolutely nothing will happen to the law enforcement officers involved. They'll get bitched out, or suspended for a short period of time at worst. It seems that once you are a police officer you can get away with anything. I am not one of those people who goes around saying "FUCK THA POLICE"; I am happy that we are protected by them, but situations like these make me sick. The justice system is truly messed up.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

I just read this and honestly can't believe it. Now I am going to stay away from the arguments on here, and just state what I'm thinking. This, unfortunately, happens more than you would think, and it can happen anywhere (Not just Boston, people.) Hell, I had a run-in with the police 3 years ago. This happens because the cop is an asshole, and is bored, most of the time, they're stuck doing something they don't to be doing, and are just looking for trouble. We all have moments like this, except we expect the people that are payed to protect us to not allow this to happen to them. 

My particular run-in was during a cover band concert after the bike races in my home town. They were a cheesy 80's hair metal style band, and had a lot of crowd involvement in the show. Previous to the show, I was talking to the guitarist, and the fact I play guitar came up, and I mentioned that I was joining the band that was playing the next night for a few songs. He then said maybe I should join them sometime. Well, that sparked a (probably not the best) idea in my 14-year-old brain. 

About 2 hours later, I went home, grabbed my guitar, and the most ridiculous outfit I could find, and went back. The guitarist saw me, and did the "c'mere" motion, nodding his head in the direction of the stage. Given what he had said previously, I took this as an invitation. I went up there, pretending to play the rest of the song. After the song, the band joked around a bit, had some fun with it, and it was over. I left the stage. The whole thing took less than a minute. 

As I was walking down the steps behind the stage, there is a police officer, standing there with his arms crossed, trying his best to look intimidating. He stops me, and asks if I was invited onstage. I've barely finished getting the word "yes" out of my mouth, he said "No you were not," and proceeded to ask my name and address, and scare the crap out of me with all sorts of stuff I've now forgotten. I walked away, clearly shook up.

My parents, who were there, saw I was shaken up, and asked what happened. I told them, and my dad was furious. He went and found the guy, and bitched him out. My older sister and her friend, (21 and 20, at the time, respectively) found out, and bitched him out. My dad also mentioned our neighbor's son and daughter-in-law were cops, and they were good friends of ours, as well as got his name and badge number. Needless to say, nothing came of this, I never heard anything more about it.

The guy is now the police liaison at my old high school. I just find that a bit funny, he has to deal with a bunch of dumbass high schoolers now.

Tl:dr
This can happen anywhere, to anybody. The only fact this has caused such an uproar is because two people involved are well known. However, I'm fully in support of exonerating Javier of the charges, and the officers getting at least some sort of punishment. Doesn't matter where you are, this is still complete bullshit. There's no reason for the police force to be acting like this. You do this kind of thing to people that are actually *breaking the law*, not people that annoy you or piss you off.


----------



## Joose

Xaios said:


> I have to admit, after reading the arguments posted, I have to side with ArrowHead on this one, and believe me, I have no love of Boston (I was cheering for Vancouver in the Stanley Cup Finals last year ).
> 
> How to word this...
> 
> Was the cop in the wrong? Yes. Will he pay the price? Again, yes. Was the sentiment expressed by Javier and company a noble, just sentiment? For the third time, yes.
> 
> But it was also incredibly stupid. If a cop is already agitated, then you *stay the fuck away*. When cops get into that mode, they really don't give a damn about upholding your rights. The adrenaline is pumping and their mindset is cuff first, ask questions later. Does that really seem like the best time express your moral outrage? Somehow, I doubt it.
> 
> Javier will be cleared of all charges and all parties who were wronged will probably be offered a nice settlement. But let it be a lesson that sometimes it's better to leave it alone at the scene, then pursue justice through the proper channels.



Lol..... C'mon now.

You just validated my "goddamn supercops" line even more.


----------



## ArrowHead

Imbrium998 said:


> Arrow is trying to say that questioning a cops motive while on the job is questionable judgement.


Exactly.


> This isn't about Boston specifically...this could likely have happened anywhere. This was a wrong place at the right time kind of thing.


It was outside the TAM at 1 am. Outside the Tam at 1am is _always _the wrong place at the wrong time.


Eptaceros said:


> 1)Sounds to me like you're saying when a cop has a tantrum everyone has to back away and mind their own business.
> 2)Same goes for Arrowhead--you keep saying Javier and co. "argued" with the cop....there's a huge difference between arguing and asking an observational question in a civilized manner.
> 3)You keep consistently identifying with "the Boston attitude". What kind of excuse is that? People are people everywhere.


1) No. He's saying when a cop is involved in something, it's not the right time to question them. About ANYTHING. In my experience, when cops are in "cop mode" they ask questions. You do not.

2) When a cop says move, anything other than moving I would consider "arguing". Especially if he's clear it's an investigation I just walked into. 

3) I've never said it was an excuse, other posters are putting that on me. I was explaining the likely reason of WHY Javier felt the need to ask the cop what the deal was, instead of stepping back. At the time I made the comment about local rude "attitude" I didn't even _notice_ the part about the initial shove, I assumed he was simply questioning the cops dickhead ATTITUDE and manner he addressed him in, which is common here.


TLDR: If you have complaints about excessive force, don't submit them to an excessively forceful cop that appears busy doing something else.

Dodging sketchy cops outside sketchier clubs in even sketchier neighborhoods is a Boston heavy metal tradition. The pros can do it without getting arrested. The elite can do the same, drunk as a skunk. (joke!)


----------



## dooredge

The only good thing, in my mind, about Boston is the Celtics. I hope they spank some Heata$$!


----------



## ArrowHead

MartinMTL said:


> What I find unfortunate is that absolutely nothing will happen to the law enforcement officers involved. They'll get bitched out, or suspended for a short period of time at worst..



No, not really. Don't make statements like that without a little research. If the cop DID in fact cross the line, that type of stuff is not often tolerated here. Don't make assumptions based on Law and Order reruns. Boston comes down hard on shitty cops all the time.


----------



## Xaios

Zeno said:


> However, I'm fully in support of exonerating Javier of the charges, and the officers getting at least some sort of punishment. Doesn't matter where you are, this is still complete bullshit. There's no reason for the police force to be acting like this. You do this kind of thing to people that are actually *breaking the law*, not people that annoy you or piss you off.



No one is questioning that Javier has the moral high ground in this situation, nor is anyone saying the cops shouldn't be discipled.

What we *are* saying is that, in some situations, being a righteous crusader fighting against the injustice of The Man just isn't worth it. Picking your battles is a matter of judgment, and guess what...


----------



## Vinchester

I just read this on Metal Sucks. I can't believe how barbaric those police are. This incident wouldn't happen in my country. I believe Tosin's "My hands are in the pocket" was seen as if he's concealing a knife. 

They should have run away rather than staying around asking that cop why he did what he did. Then file a complain later.


----------



## The Reverend

I bet Texas can beat Boston up. 


Seriously, though, if that report is to be believed, and I think for the most part it is, there's no excuse for the cop's behavior. Yeah, maybe in Boston you just blah blah blah blah, the fact remains that someone with a marginal amount of power just abused it. 

I personally wouldn't have opened my mouth to the cop. I've seen bad cops fuck people's lives over, and I've watched people I know get arrested when they weren't originally involved in things. It's not right, but I get what Ben Affleck and Xaios are saying: You just don't fuck with cops. 

However, I'm also a coward. I'm glad people like Javier exist and do shit like that, because it picks up the moral slack I leave society with. I would never have recorded that shit, or even threatened to. I'm one of the 'street-smart' and ethically-decrepit people that allow officers like Mr. Cooley to exist, but I'm not going to condemn the actions of that group as stupid just because they as savvy and morally bankrupt as I am, which an implication I see here.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

From reading these articles and the lengthy convo here, I'd have to say that from what I gather, the cop is definitely moreso in the wrong than anyone else. The dudes in AaL hardly seem like the type to push people's buttons, especially those of police officers. I'll echo what the other folks here have said, when it is YOUR JOB to uphold the law and serve it, you'd think that whichever officers involved would act maturely. From what I can understand, none of the officers issued warnings to anyone before cuffs started getting thrown around. While I don't know if this is the case or not, it sounds close to the truth.

Just because you have the power to arrest people doesn't mean you should do it whenever someone so much as looks at you funny. A cop with a bad attitude is no good cop at all, in my book.


----------



## narad

spawnofthesith said:


> I don't know if this is actually an effective thing or not, but saw quite a few bands post it on FB, so thought I'd post it here Criminal Justice Petition: The Governor of MA: Exonerate Javier of any charges from the Boston Police Department | Change.org



Ah nice, I was looking for something I can sign up for online that will never amount to any actual change. You know, since I used up all my Kony posters.


----------



## Eptaceros

The Reverend said:


> but I get what Ben Affleck and Xaios are saying



lol'd


----------



## Dan

I usually wouldn't post on these matters but looking at all the posts from butthurt kids who have seen CSI and law too much and order has prompted me to tell it like it is:

The letter is one side of the story, the cops will have another. The only way to really get the story out is to watch any CCTV footage and see EXACTLY what went down. Just because he is a guitarist in a band you like doesn't make him a saint by proxy. Other events MAY have transpired which led to the assault. I'm not saying what is written down didn't happen. Im saying keep an open mind.

Let this be dealt with where it should be, in a court of law rather than making petitions for people to be fired, slagging off police officers and cities left right and centre and jumping to conclusions. Sure its a shitty thing to happen, but it happens all the time and it will be dealt with accordingly if he makes a formal complaint (which is what has been done). 

Yes the increased publicity will give this a priority, but don't kick off with each other on here over the incident. Everyone here is both right yet wrong. An enquiry will go ahead and a resolution will come to light.


----------



## ArrowHead

The Reverend said:


> I bet Texas can beat Boston up.




You tie us for manly men.
You tie us for amazing music and musicians.
You kick our asses in gun ownership and laws.
We win at Pizza and Seafood
You win at any kind of meat and fire

It's a pretty interesting battle. I'd love to live in Texas. I hate winter. Both places are pretty awesome, honestly.


----------



## Nonservium

ArrowHead said:


> You tie us for manly men.
> You tie us for amazing music and musicians.
> You kick our asses in gun ownership and laws.
> We win at Pizza and Seafood
> You win at any kind of meat and fire
> 
> It's a pretty interesting battle. I'd love to live in Texas. I hate winter. Both places are pretty awesome, honestly.



Living here would teach you to hate summer and you can forget about winter unless you live in the panhandle, but who the fuck wants to live there?


----------



## narad

Quick question: Does anyone know what pickups are in Tosin's white RGA 8? And is that a basswood body? Sounds fantastic in his brisbane clinic videos!


----------



## JoeyBTL

narad said:


> Quick question: Does anyone know what pickups are in Tosin's white RGA 8? And is that a basswood body? Sounds fantastic in his brisbane clinic videos!



Well it's not an RGA, just the normal RG and I believe it's a swamp ash body with a rosewood/purple heart neck and has d-activators.


----------



## CloudAC

Javier definitely should have just kept his mouth shut and moved on, but that doesn't make it okay at all. It shouldn't be like that, the law force are meant to ensure a sense of security and that definitely is not the feeling you get when officers treat you like this. 

It's a real shame. Id like to hear an official statement on what really happened though. I really hope the girl who had the seizure is alright though, I've experienced someone having a seizure and its a frightening thing to see.


----------



## Zippoman

Saw them live for the 1st time in Denver. I got my mind thoroughly blown. I love these guys haha.


----------



## spawnofthesith

Zippoman said:


> Saw them live for the 1st time in Denver. I got my mind thoroughly blown. I love these guys haha.



I wish that show hadn't sold out, I so wanted to go


----------



## CyborgSlunk

spawnofthesith said:


> I wish that show hadn't sold out, I so wanted to go



Animals as Leaders sold out. I can´t believe it. I´m now going to listen to a less mainstream band.


----------



## spawnofthesith

CyborgSlunk said:


> Animals as Leaders sold out. I can´t believe it. I´m now going to listen to a less mainstream band.



Thrice may have also had something to do with it


----------



## Zippoman

It was a Thrice show but still, the crowd response to Animals As Leaders was amazing.

Here's a vid, let me know if you guys can see it 

Animals as Leaders | Facebook


----------



## S-O

I was at the Milwaukee show, was a ton of fun.

Anyone know who made the live visuals for Animals as Leaders?


----------



## GSingleton

Bringing this back up to help with the stolen gear search. They must be found....the sad part is....there is no telling how long the stuff has been missing.

Animals As Leaders | Facebook


----------



## JamesM

Sad.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

That sucks, I bet a lot of those guitars were gifted/heavily discounted too so they have a lot of sentimental meaning.


----------



## Jesse Zuretti

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...imals-leaders-need-your-help-stolen-gear.html


----------



## prh

Stealthdjentstic said:


> That sucks, I bet a lot of those guitars were gifted/heavily discounted too so they have a lot of sentimental meaning.



yeah that + one of a kind customs  although luckily (not sure if i'd call it luck though ... ) it's gonna be damn hard to sell a one of a kind instrument on the internet


----------



## GSingleton

I figured a mod would merge the threads at some point.

Also, I do know the person will come to justice esp with so many people looking.


----------



## DLG

wow that's fucking horrible


----------



## Cynic

v


----------



## Rook

Where are they from? I.e where we're the guitars taken from?


----------



## IB-studjent-

Fun111 said:


> Where are they from? I.e where we're the guitars taken from?



LA


----------



## Severance

Fuck the police vs. Don't fuck the police.

I'm sorry all this happened to AAL but damn karma is playing wierd fucking games with them right. Hopefully the rareness of the instrument mixed with fans buttfrastion will help them out. Well known musician or not no one deserves this.


----------



## Hyacinth

Dan said:


> I usually wouldn't post on these matters but looking at all the posts from butthurt kids who have seen CSI and law too much and order has prompted me to tell it like it is:
> 
> The letter is one side of the story, the cops will have another. The only way to really get the story out is to watch any CCTV footage and see EXACTLY what went down. Just because he is a guitarist in a band you like doesn't make him a saint by proxy. Other events MAY have transpired which led to the assault. I'm not saying what is written down didn't happen. Im saying keep an open mind.
> 
> Let this be dealt with where it should be, in a court of law rather than making petitions for people to be fired, slagging off police officers and cities left right and centre and jumping to conclusions. Sure its a shitty thing to happen, but it happens all the time and it will be dealt with accordingly if he makes a formal complaint (which is what has been done).
> 
> Yes the increased publicity will give this a priority, but don't kick off with each other on here over the incident. Everyone here is both right yet wrong. An enquiry will go ahead and a resolution will come to light.



From what the letter said, the officer attacked someone in Javier's company. Javier did NOTHING outside his rights in video taping the incident. Cops can't do anything about people getting footage of them, the fact that the cop destroyed Javier's phone is proof enough that he knew he was breaking a law. I've had too many cops fuck with me for absolutely no reason. Granted they let me go every time (because I had done nothing wrong). Judging by that officer's actions, he's probably just going to lie in his statement and say Javier assaulted him. And a judge will believe it, because the United States legal system is just that broken.


----------



## Rap Hat

Wow, AAL is having the worst luck, my condolences go out to them . 

No matter how much the courts say it's okay, cops will ALWAYS have major issues with people recording them. It can bring to light unethical behavior and that terrifies them. In the past 5 years there's been hundreds of stories like this, where a civilian records a cop doing something improper and the cop attacks them. Hell, there was the situation in Florida where a bunch of cops unloaded like 80 rounds into a stopped car (at night, and dozens of rounds went wild and I think bystanders were hit), then pulled a gun on a kid recording it and threatened his life. Or the Cali situation with the guy executed by a cop on a train platform, who claimed he meant to grab his taser, and cells were confiscated from people recording it.

I have mad respect for people willing to pull out a cell when cops are breaking the law. You don't know if the cop will shoot or arrest you for doing it.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Definitely blows.....honestly though I think this stuff is going to continue to happen with bands posting pics of their gear and niceass guitars etc. If I were Misha, the AAL guys, or most recently the Scale the Summit guys I would STOP posting pics of my new guitars and gear. It's sad, but there are crappy people in this world who can be stalking here, facebook, etc. just to know what gear they have to steal it. It's sad but true.

Eric


----------



## Alimination

I'm sure the criminal would be caught. Those guitars are one of a kind and stand out like a sore thumb. It's only a matter of time before someone calls them out.


----------



## ROAR

That's the worst. I can't fucking believe people these days.


----------



## Djent

The stolen guitars:
-.strandberg* #17 (the one that the production models will be based on)
-The semi-hollow LACS Ibby
-The RG2228 with the white EMGs
-Toone "Viceroy"
-Eastman ER-1 7
-Vicente Sanchis (classical guitar)
-Black DC800
-Two custom Regius 8s


----------



## rgaRyan

Djent said:


> The stolen guitars:
> -.strandberg* #17 (the one that the production models will be based on)
> -The semi-hollow LACS Ibby
> -The RG2228 with the white EMGs
> -Toone "Viceroy"
> -Eastman ER-1 7
> -Vicente Sanchis (classical guitar)
> -Black DC800
> -Two custom Regius 8s


God, that just makes my heart sink and my stomach flip when I read that.

Hopefully the stupid thieves try and sell the guitars and they can be recovered. Then those pricks can go to jail.


----------



## CloudAC

God... They took an eastman 7  and the Strandberg #18 ... I really hope they get recovered.


----------



## brutalwizard

cant believe all these guitars are gone


----------



## Rap Hat

God, just seeing the pieces that were stolen breaks my heart. That's a wild collection of amazing guitars, and I can only imagine how terrible they'll be treated in the thief's hands...


----------



## JamesM

They'll probably be treated brilliantly, actually. If the thief has any idea what he has he won't try to sell them (doing anything else will get him caught) and will try to enjoy his ill-gotten goods. 

I for one hope he tries the Craigslist route. Very nasty and public way to get caught.


----------



## Fat-Elf

I really hope that they have written down the serial-numbers because that makes it so much easier to identify the guitars.


----------



## Ambit

If these fuckers try to sell AAL's stuff on the internet they'll get screwed, I'm sure I'm not the only one here checking LA craigslist/ebay on a daily basis.


----------



## PresidentJesus

I'll definitely be checking the internet daily for these stolen guitars. It's really a shame what happened to AAL. Hopefully everything ends up right in the end.


----------



## ROAR

These fuckers deserve death. 
Hail AAL.


----------



## Tyler

It'd be easier if they knew exactly when the guitars were stolen. Some believe the Ibby 8 w/ white pups was found sold in January based on the description put.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

What the hell, Javier has a Steinway?!!?!


----------



## Dunloper

This is absolutely horrible. Keeping my eyes peeled.


----------



## xfilth

I hope they are insured


----------



## prh

Stealthdjentstic said:


> What the hell, Javier has a Steinway?!!?!



probably not his, unless he likes to dress up to sit in his own ridiculously lush-looking home to practice classical guitar


----------



## NSXTypeZero

God, I wish every guy with a SUBSTANTIAL collection like Misha and Tosin and Javier and Guthrie would all endorse custom instrument insurance policies on their collections so we can stop hearing about these shithead thieves getting away with this and the bands having no means of resolution

Example: Heritage Insurance Service - Insurance for fine musical instruments Insurance

I'm sure many knows this coverage exists, but 99% probably figured they'd be safe if they just keep them secure up at home or locked in the trunk... but in today's day and age, simply put, NO ONE is safe. 

And yeah, I'd wager anything it was NOT just a stranger striking a goldmine. They were marked.


----------



## Solodini

It's more than just material, though. Those instruments will mean a lot to them personally.


----------



## S-O

NSXTypeZero said:


> And yeah, I'd wager anything it was NOT just a stranger striking a goldmine. They were marked.


This.

Someone knows they are touring musicians and have gear, easy pickin's. I cringe whenever I see a band paint their van or trailer with the band logo. Huge STEAL ME sign. It's a bummer, because one shouldn't have to expect that to happen, some turd sandwhiches out there ruin that.


----------



## tbb529

I don't mean to be negative Nancy but I can't help but think of the possibility that whoever stole this stuff is some crazed fan who knows well enough not to try to sell any of them, and will just keep them in his mother's basement til the end of time 

Hoping for the best though!


----------



## Winspear

Anyone got the WAV for wave of babies?
I can't get the mp3 because I'm in the U.K and I don't _want _an mp3 anyway 
Where did this track originally source from and where can I get it in best format?


----------



## Jesse Zuretti

update:

Strandberg Guitarworks Great news! Just got this from Tosin: "Last night the police arrested two individuals driving Javier's stolen car. The guys even had Javier's ID ( which was in his room) in their wallet. The best part is that #17 was in the back seat! So. Now we have two suspects, the stolen car and one of 10 guitars.... 
It seems logical to assume either these guys were the burglars, or they have contact with the true culprits. Either way i'm elated to have #17 back and to being much closer to getting the rest of the gear."


----------



## S-O

GnarlesBronson said:


> update:
> 
> Strandberg Guitarworks Great news! Just got this from Tosin: "Last night the police arrested two individuals driving Javier's stolen car. The guys even had Javier's ID ( which was in his room) in their wallet. The best part is that #17 was in the back seat! So. Now we have two suspects, the stolen car and one of 10 guitars....
> It seems logical to assume either these guys were the burglars, or they have contact with the true culprits. Either way i'm elated to have #17 back and to being much closer to getting the rest of the gear."



Great to hear!


----------



## Fat-Elf

GnarlesBronson said:


> update:
> 
> Strandberg Guitarworks Great news! Just got this from Tosin: "Last night the police arrested two individuals driving Javier's stolen car. The guys even had Javier's ID ( which was in his room) in their wallet. The best part is that #17 was in the back seat! So. Now we have two suspects, the stolen car and one of 10 guitars....
> It seems logical to assume either these guys were the burglars, or they have contact with the true culprits. Either way i'm elated to have #17 back and to being much closer to getting the rest of the gear."



This made my day. Nice to see that the cops get the job done especially after what they did to Javier.


----------



## The Buttmonkey

Apparently California police> Massachusetts police. I hope they can glean the location of the other 9 guitars from the two suspects and I hope they learn a lesson, maybe even a personal apology to the guys...

I kinda feel like it's a good thing they stole the car as well because it seems to be a lot easier to track down and find and recover a stolen car than a stolen guitar. A lot harder to prove as well.


----------



## AndreasD

Fat-Elf said:


> This made my day. *Nice to see that the cops get the job done especially after what they did to Javier.*


----------



## skalla

I'm glad they atleast found the Strandberg. 9 more to go! Should be a matter of days really.


----------



## JoeyBTL

That is so awesome. With all the theft that goes on just getting the car and one of those guitars back is a miracle, especially finding the people who possibly stole it in it at the time. Gives a great chance of getting everything back.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Yes. Good. 9 to go. Hopefully they'll find them soon.


----------



## reau

Nice vid of Tosin and Javier talking about their Custom Ibanez 8 strings.


----------



## reau

and one more from the official Ibanez page


----------



## butterschnapps

Any idea if Tosin is still doing the clinics?


2012 Tosin Abasi Clinic Tour

*Guitar Center** - Manchester*
August 8 - 7:00pm 
Manchester, CT

*Alto Music*
August 9 - 5:00pm 
Wappingerfalls, NY

*Guitar Center** - Manhattan*
August 11 - 7:00pm
New York, NY

*Guitar Center** - Rockville*
August 12 - 7:00pm
Rockville, MD

*Alpha Music*
August 14 - 7:00pm
Virgina Beach, VA


----------



## MF_Kitten

Soooo... Does anyone know when we can expect to see the Weightless video?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I couldnt stop laughing at the ibby promo video.


----------



## WishIwasfinnish

Hey fellow guitar nerds, just made a lesson on the Tosin/Wooten thumb style slap stuff. Hope you enjoy


----------



## CyborgSlunk

MF_Kitten said:


> Soooo... Does anyone know when we can expect to see the Weightless video?



I already forgot about that!


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

Prog-Gnosis: Getting a Feel for Picking Techniques with "Somnarium" | Guitar World

thought some of you guys might be interested in this!


----------



## reau

IAMLORDVADER said:


> Prog-Gnosis: Getting a Feel for Picking Techniques with "Somnarium" | Guitar World
> 
> thought some of you guys might be interested in this!



Thanks for posting this!


----------



## GTailly

This man never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## lurgar

Got my issue of Guitar World yesterday. Loved the interview with Steve and Tosin and am looking forward to working on the AAL piece in the magazine.


----------



## eastguitar

i dont know if you have seen this video... The sound is a little saturated, but this video is awesome... Full video!!


----------



## Runner

Nice, thank you very much!


----------



## eastguitar

Runner said:


> Nice, thank you very much!



you're welcome


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Doesn't matter much, but I was just watching Palladia and they showed Tosin briefly on a commercial for Atlantic Institute of Music.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88

butterschnapps said:


> Any idea if Tosin is still doing the clinics?
> 
> 
> 2012 Tosin Abasi Clinic Tour
> 
> *Guitar Center** - Manchester*
> August 8 - 7:00pm
> Manchester, CT
> 
> *Alto Music*
> August 9 - 5:00pm
> Wappingerfalls, NY
> 
> *Guitar Center** - Manhattan*
> August 11 - 7:00pm
> New York, NY
> 
> *Guitar Center** - Rockville*
> August 12 - 7:00pm
> Rockville, MD
> 
> *Alpha Music*
> August 14 - 7:00pm
> Virgina Beach, VA



The clinic in Manchester, CT is actually going to be on the 10th, not the 8th, just so you know. To answer your question though, I believe he's still doing the clinics. I work at that Guitar Center and Tosin has confirmed with my store manager that he will definitely be doing the clinic, so I'm assuming he's still going to be doing the others as well.

When I first received word that my favorite guitarist was going to be coming to my place of work, I almost shit myself! Unfortunately, I will be at Summer Slaughter in Worcester, MA that day so I won't get to see him  I'm seriously considering driving to the clinic in Wappingerfalls, NY on the 9th just to see him.

We already have some Ibanez 8 strings in stock, but we're actually going to get more in for Tosin to sign, which I think is awesome. And he is going to do a meet and greet after the clinic too. When he does these clinics, he takes questions after each song he plays. So out of curiosity, what questions would you guys ask him if you went to one of his clinics? I think it would be cool for the people who won't get to go to list what they would ask him, so that the people who are going to go can ask him and post his answers.


----------



## brutalwizard

Javier uploaded a track called Menta on his soundcloud, before I could hear it he set it to private. A friend of mine got to it in time and can play it as long as he doesn't refresh or turn off his browser apparently. Need it in my ears


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

brutalwizard said:


> Javier uploaded a track called Menta on his soundcloud, before I could hear it he set it to private. A friend of mine got to it in time and can play it as long as he doesn't refresh or turn off his browser apparently. Need it in my ears



Just tell him to record the stereo mix...


----------



## brutalwizard

this like 8-12 year old girl does a pretty awesome job.


----------



## Fred the Shred

Holy shit. That girl has impressed me immensely.


----------



## GTailly

^^Just sent the video to my drummer.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

XD


----------



## GTailly




----------



## slapnutz

Oh man that vid, the lulz and wins.


----------



## Ralyks

Alto Music
August 9 - 5:00pm 
Wappingerfalls, NY

My neck of woods. So psyched for tomorrow


----------



## Dan Halen

Dan_Vacant said:


> XD




Even though this is hilarious, hes REALLY quite good. he kinda sounds like Randy Blythe, just a little higher.


----------



## The Buttmonkey

Very funny, and I don't usually say this, but his br00tz are frikken gnarley! I'd love for him to sing for my band...


----------



## Winspear

UK Tour cancelled  I wonder why


----------



## brutalwizard

EtherealEntity said:


> UK Tour cancelled  I wonder why



Just speculation but a couple reasons maybe.

The whole javier arrest, Maybe he has court stuff then? Or maybe A country wont let him come perform there because of it. Like the haarp machine coming to america or boo to Canada. 

another idea is, did tesseract ever get a new vocalist?


----------



## Winspear

Yeah could be.

Shouldn't think about Tesseract, they don't seem to have a problem with performing instrumental shows when necessary and I presume AAL would just get a new support act if that were the case.


----------



## Ninetyfour

EtherealEntity said:


> Yeah could be.
> 
> Shouldn't think about Tesseract, they don't seem to have a problem with performing instrumental shows when necessary and I presume AAL would just get a new support act if that were the case.



A few people on Facebook and Twitter are saying they've pulled out too, my event's still up so I'm really unsure what's going on


----------



## Repner

EtherealEntity said:


> UK Tour cancelled  I wonder why


Dammit


----------



## brutalwizard

actually besides you and one other person i see nothing of a cancelled tour.


----------



## Winspear

Well I got an email that my London gig is cancelled, and Birmingham had theirs cancelled too. I'm guessing this quote on the FB is from the Birmingham email. No reason was given in mine;
"Due to circumstances beyond their control Animals As Leaders are forced to postpone their October UK & European headline dates with the aim of rescheduling them in 2013."


----------



## brutalwizard

EtherealEntity said:


> Well I got an email that my London gig is cancelled, and Birmingham had theirs cancelled too. I'm guessing this quote on the FB is from the Birmingham email. No reason was given in mine;
> "Due to circumstances beyond their control Animals As Leaders are forced to postpone their October UK & European headline dates with the aim of rescheduling them in 2013."



Oh ok haha, wonder when all the metal news outlets and AAL will release something about it.


----------



## The Reverend

Dan_Vacant said:


> XD





"This is a hit chorus"



I was dubious about vocals fitting well over AAL, but it actually worked out awesomely. I don't like that dude's vocals, though, for the most part. He's funny as fuck, at least.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

brutalwizard said:


> Just speculation but a couple reasons maybe.
> 
> The whole javier arrest, Maybe he has court stuff then? Or maybe A country wont let him come perform there because of it. Like the haarp machine coming to america or boo to Canada.
> 
> another idea is, did tesseract ever get a new vocalist?



We never let terrible breakdowncore into canada, we have too much as it is.


----------



## AirJordanStaal

The Reverend said:


> "This is a hit chorus"
> 
> 
> 
> I was dubious about vocals fitting well over AAL, but it actually worked out awesomely. I don't like that dude's vocals, though, for the most part. He's funny as fuck, at least.



You don't like them at all or with AAL? I was impressed with everything he did there. I could see him fronting anything from lamb of god to symphony x with a voice like that.


----------



## The Reverend

AirJordanStaal said:


> You don't like them at all or with AAL? I was impressed with everything he did there. I could see him fronting anything from lamb of god to symphony x with a voice like that.




I love AAL. I just wasn't able to imagine vocals over their work.

As far as this guy's actual voice, I'm definitely not a fan. I don't like the tonality of it, and he was somewhat inconsistent, although since this isn't an album recording so it's not _that_ big of a deal. He seemed mealy-mouthed to me.


----------



## Bigfan

Yum!


----------



## Churchie777

Haha just seen that pic on facebook that guitar is AMAZING!


----------



## Marcus




----------



## brutalwizard

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...eyess-animals-leaders-custom-rg-8-string.html

This guitar is super neat


----------



## prh

theyre touring australia new zealand and japan in november

with btbam


----------



## Fiction

prh said:


> theyre touring australia new zealand and japan in november
> 
> with btbam



YESSS!


----------



## tbb529

prh said:


> theyre touring australia new zealand and japan in november
> 
> with btbam



I've been lucky enough to see them with BTBAM 3 times now (one of which was AAL's first tour!), so I guess it's your turn to enjoy it


----------



## Jdlloydlewis

Its probably been talked about somewhere in this thread already but I was wondering if anyone has any demos of their stuff. I know there are some demos scattered around somewhere but I can't find them for the life of me!


----------



## Winspear

Yeah I'd love to get a hold of them!


----------



## xwmucradiox

Jdlloydlewis said:


> Its probably been talked about somewhere in this thread already but I was wondering if anyone has any demos of their stuff. I know there are some demos scattered around somewhere but I can't find them for the life of me!



Demos of BTBAM material or AAL songs? There are bits and pieces of some Weightless and Self Titled songs but not complete tracks. Just in-progress clips. Tempting Time and Overwhelming Question are two I heard in 2008 or 2009 IIRC.


----------



## Jdlloydlewis

xwmucradiox said:


> Demos of BTBAM material or AAL songs? There are bits and pieces of some Weightless and Self Titled songs but not complete tracks. Just in-progress clips. Tempting Time and Overwhelming Question are two I heard in 2008 or 2009 IIRC.



AAL, I know there were some demos knocking around but all links seem to be broken


----------



## ROAR

I have a Price of Everything demo,
it's super fucking rough too. And like two minutes longer


----------



## Jdlloydlewis

ROAR said:


> I have a Price of Everything demo,
> it's super fucking rough too. And like two minutes longer



Could I hear it please, I know they're going to be rough I'm just interesting in hearing them


----------



## jsl2h90

I'm sorry guys but I think this picture is a little more pressing than Javier's flashy new LACS.

http://www.washingtoncitypaper.com/blogs/artsdesk/files/2009/02/tosin11.jpg



Jdlloydlewis said:


> Its probably been talked about somewhere in this thread already but I was wondering if anyone has any demos of their stuff. I know there are some demos scattered around somewhere but I can't find them for the life of me!


google hyphen's master, you shouldn't have that much trouble finding that one.


----------



## reau

Cool vid of Tosin showing how his thumping technique has evolved.


----------



## larry

1) he's a great player
2) i gotta know if his shirt has a "priest" style collar, cuz i dig it.
3) is he using the looper in the axe II as a metronome???
if so, that's handy as fuck. gonna go figure out if i can do 
that with my ultra..


----------



## GTailly

Amazing technique.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## slapnutz

reau said:


> Cool vid of Tosin showing how his thumping technique has evolved.




Everytime I see these vids of Tosins "slap" technique I think to myself... "finally I'll get it" ... then i come out feeling more stupid still after watching it. fuuuuu....


----------



## xwmucradiox

larry said:


> 1) he's a great player
> 2) i gotta know if his shirt has a "priest" style collar, cuz i dig it.
> 3) is he using the looper in the axe II as a metronome???
> if so, that's handy as fuck. gonna go figure out if i can do
> that with my ultra..



He's using the boomerang as an improvised metronome.


----------



## Runner

I don't know if this was already posted here, but i just found 1hr+ footage of Tosins Brisbane clinic in HD! Check it out:


----------



## shpence

Good 'ol Best Buy.


----------



## Dropsonic

shpence said:


> Good 'ol Best Buy.



We all know you put it there first, then took a pic.


----------



## shpence

Dropsonic said:


> We all know you put it there first, then took a pic.


 
You see right through me!


----------



## The Reverend

Has anyone seen the Camping with Animals retreat? Depending on the cost, I'm strongly considering going, though I suspect I'll be a lot less skilled than the other musicians attending.


----------



## Khoi

The Reverend said:


> Has anyone seen the Camping with Animals retreat? Depending on the cost, I'm strongly considering going, though I suspect I'll be a lot less skilled than the other musicians attending.



I saw it, wish it were a bit closer... price is a bit steep for me to travel with the airfare, but I'm sure it would be a priceless experience


----------



## The Reverend

Khoi said:


> I saw it, wish it were a bit closer... price is a bit steep for me to travel with the airfare, but I'm sure it would be a priceless experience



Hey, it's a lot closer for you than it is for me! 

I hope this becomes like an annual thing, so I could go next time.


----------



## reau

Here is the November installment of Tosin's video series over at Guitar World

This time he breaks down the song Earth Departure!



This was just posted today on AccordoTV. Tosin describes how to play the intro to An Infinite Regression.


----------



## JamesM

"Just simple things like that."


----------



## GTailly

^ Exactly what I thought.


----------



## Runner

Man, i would love to attend this thing:

Camping with Animals | A winter retreat with animals as Leaders


----------



## isispelican

tosin and morgan agren? yes please!
Photos of Morgan | Facebook


----------



## isispelican

is this guitar new?





looks amazing!


----------



## Kiwimetal101

^ Its a few months old now


----------



## Xiphos68

isispelican said:


> is this guitar new?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks amazing!



Yes! Those are new guitars!

Awesome! 

Though I am not crazy about the color of Tosin's. They are still very nice!


----------



## JamesM

>don't even have an 8 string
>Tosin has a custom for every month of the year


----------



## JosephAOI

Javier has such great taste in guitars


----------



## JamesM

I agree. That guitar above is amazingggg.


----------



## JosephAOI

^ 

And this? FUCK.


----------



## Fiction

Brosin looks so prince of bel-air in the above pic.


----------



## JoeyBTL

Is that just Tosins latest one modified or another guitar all together?


----------



## FireInside

I don't know if it has been mentioned yet but it was announced that AAL is playing CA Metal Fest this year. 

California Metalfest


----------



## reau

I'm loving these Guitar World lesson! Here in the newest one Tosin Teaches the first solo from An Infinite Regression.


----------



## The Reverend

So...

I'm currently figuring out a budget that will allow me to attend the Camping with Animals thing in New York. I'm excited to see snow for the first time in ten years, and more excited to be around a bunch of musicians more talented than I. I've almost got enough to register, but that shit ends December 3rd, and between school loans, rent, food, gas, and Monster (it's an expensive habit) it'll be tough. Fuck $8 an hour, man, even with fifty hour weeks. 

Is anyone else planning to go? It'd be cool to meet some SSO'ers from outside Texas, for once.


----------



## reau

Atlanta Institute of Music recently posted a Alumni Spotlight on Tosin Abasi.

check it out


----------



## JP Universe

Had a quick look through the thread over the last couple pages.. Not sure if this has been posted but....


----------



## DanTroupe

You guys seen the camping with Animals thing? Damn I'd love to go.
And Matt Garstka is sic...but I prefer Navene


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Wow I had no idea AAL was popular enough now to warrant a full on camp. Pretty crazy. Its really good to see Tosin n' crew getting the recognition they deserve.


----------



## DiegusMaximus32

The Reverend said:


> So...
> 
> I'm currently figuring out a budget that will allow me to attend the Camping with Animals thing in New York. I'm excited to see snow for the first time in ten years, and more excited to be around a bunch of musicians more talented than I. I've almost got enough to register, but that shit ends December 3rd, and between school loans, rent, food, gas, and Monster (it's an expensive habit) it'll be tough. Fuck $8 an hour, man, even with fifty hour weeks.
> 
> Is anyone else planning to go? It'd be cool to meet some SSO'ers from outside Texas, for once.



I've been asking people about this and even posted a thread about it haha. I'm registered and ready to go, just gotta book my hotel and flight, depending on if I can crash with NY friends. I'll be there for New Year's Eve at Times Square and New Year's Day, we should meet up. Hopefully you can get enough cash together to register man, it's gonna be a rad event with too much talent.


----------



## The Reverend

I'm registering next week. I can't believe I'm going to be doing this! Super stoked.


----------



## Adrian-XI

Just remembered I get to see these guys with BTBAM next week. Fuck yes.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

^ Week after for me... Fucking


----------



## sojorel

Aw yeh, Sydney for me too!

Second time seeing both bands together - double kickass


----------



## Fiction

I'll be t the Sydney one as well, going for the day if anyone wants to come and explore pubs.


----------



## RickSchneider

I'm playing a show on the night of the sydney one so i'm missing out! Though i'm going to the Tosin clinic the next day so it should be alright


----------



## Fiction

Tosin clinic??


----------



## RickSchneider

My mate organised it at the music shop where he works! DREAM MUSIC & IBANEZ PRESENT TOSIN ABASI - ALL AGES* | Facebook


----------



## Adrian-XI

This is the first I've heard of it. Was it promoted/advertised at all?


----------



## RickSchneider

Only has a few hundred people invited/told, so i assume my mate was just relying on word of mouth to get it going. Feel free to spread it about, i would love to see you guys there


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Anyone herd of anything similar happening in NZ?


----------



## JP Universe

Awww man i'm gonna be missing this after all


----------



## mat2379

There's still Tix available for the syd clinic. I rang them up today


----------



## Marv Attaxx

What happened to the music video they wanted to release like yeaaaars ago 

6 months ago!!


----------



## Kiwimetal101

I remember reading somewhere Tosin was quoted as saying 'It's in the final stages' or something similar, This was a few months ago now though...


----------



## jonajon91

Question time!

if you could ask Tosin (or any of the band) a question or a series of questions, what would you ask?

for me, it would have to be;

Would you ever do any more work with Evan Brewer?
Would you ever bring a vocalist into AaL? (even experiment?)
Have you ever played 9 string guitar? Would you have Extra high or low string?
what do you think of Agile guitars?


----------



## jafurman

jonajon91 said:


> Question time!
> 
> if you could ask Tosin (or any of the band) a question or a series of questions, what would you ask?
> 
> for me, it would have to be;
> 
> Would you ever do any more work with Evan Brewer?
> Would you ever bring a vocalist into AaL? (even experiment?)
> Have you ever played 9 string guitar? Would you have Extra high or low string?
> what do you think of Agile guitars?



He answers about Evan and a vocalist in this video (I believe it's the first question asked). 

Also, I'm among those going to Camping With Animals and if anybody has questions they'd like me to relay to Tosin, Javier, Matt or Evan, I'd be glad to do so.


----------



## jonajon91

jafurman said:


> He answers about Evan and a vocalist in this video (I believe it's the first question asked).
> 
> Also, I'm among those going to Camping With Animals and if anybody has questions they'd like me to relay to Tosin, Javier, Matt or Evan, I'd be glad to do so.



sweet. ask about 9 strings. just interesting is all. and see if he has any plans to do anything with any vocalists


----------



## Xplozive

Can someone try and get a setlist tonight. Interested to see what they will be playing in Sydney, Cheers.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Xplozive said:


> Can someone try and get a setlist tonight. Interested to see what they will be playing in Sydney, Cheers.



^ This Please!!


----------



## Xplozive

If no one gets one, ill try my best to get one at the sydney show!


----------



## Kiwimetal101

BTBAM aswel please!


----------



## Dan_Vacant

jonajon91 said:


> sweet. ask about 9 strings. just interesting is all. and see if he has any plans to do anything with any vocalists


 Alsoask about the agiles, always gotta remember the agiels.


----------



## prh

SYDNEY PEOPLE, get yourselves there early and support my good buddies the helix nebula playing their very first show


----------



## Fiction

So excited for helix nebula as well, seems likes a guitarists dream.


----------



## SurferDud50

Reading this has reminded me how much I love AAL, and has convinced me that I want to go. I was ambiguos about getting a ticket as I'm in the middle of exams at the moment, but I went to Tosin's clinic last time he came around and had an absolute blast, don't think I can miss the opportunity to see him live especially with the rest of the band. So stuff exams. AAL > Exams


----------



## jeremyb

Argh sooooooooo excited, flying into wellington today for their second New Zealand show with BTBAM!!!


----------



## Kiwimetal101

^dude!! I went last night, you are not going to be disappointed!!! They lived up to every expectation I had and more..

Enjoy man...


----------



## jeremyb

Gig was amazing, got some vids I'm uploading!


----------



## Fat-Elf

jeremyb said:


> Gig was amazing, got some vids I'm uploading!




Tempting Time? Isn't that Wave of Babies?


----------



## Equivoke

Wow Garstka seems to have got more comfortable, he's a seems to have the power in the heavier sections that Navene did now.


----------



## jeremyb

Ooops labelling failure on above video, sorry!


----------



## xCaptainx

A fellow New Zealand gear nerd runs a review website and went to a recent AAL clinic, he managed to get some beautiful up close shots of his LACS, and found some interesting specs on it! 

Tosin Abasi Clinic &#8211; Intense Eight String! | Six-String Samurai

Check out the link for details and pictures


----------



## glassmoon0fo

I think Garstka's coming along great. His style is a little busier than Navene's and sometimes, to me, that takes away from the flow. But they should be heading into the studio again soon and I think Tosin's going to have a good time writing with someone like him. Nobody's busier than Eric Moore, and look how TRAM turned out . They just keep getting better live with every tour too!


----------



## MartinMTL

xCaptainx said:


> A fellow New Zealand gear nerd runs a review website and went to a recent AAL clinic, he managed to get some beautiful up close shots of his LACS, and found some interesting specs on it!
> 
> Tosin Abasi Clinic  Intense Eight String! | Six-String Samurai
> 
> Check out the link for details and pictures



eeewwwww. That is gross. I really like his other white LACS, but this has way too much going on. I really don't like the gold hardware and the fretboard.


----------



## xCaptainx

Lucky then that it's not your LA Custom Shop designed with your own specs in mind and signature pickups, haha.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Equivoke said:


> Wow Garstka seems to have got more comfortable, he's a seems to have the power in the heavier sections that Navene did now.



He had some monster fills in the outro of cafo etc....


----------



## JoeyBTL

Made in Japan?


----------



## technomancer

JoeyBTL said:


> Made in Japan?



That's a Fujigen production serial number... wonder if something interesting is coming at NAMM 

Also epic lolz at the "one piece neck" that is obviously 5 pieces...


----------



## JoeyBTL

technomancer said:


> That's a Fujigen production serial number... wonder if something interesting is coming at NAMM



Something awesome maybe? 

But with how much the Meshuggah sig costs, I can't only imagine how much one with gold hardware, a quilt maple top and huge abalone inlays would be.


----------



## Matt_D_

brain fail.

the M8M and the RG2228 (and tosin's guitar) share pretty much the same body style, headstock, etc. so given that the guys at fugigen are making the super high end M8M, it'd make sense for them to do tosin's custom order as well given the similarities (they'd be tooled up to do it).

still, i'd love to see a sig for tosin, i just dont see it happening


----------



## HumanFuseBen

Man that guitar is hideous IMO! Way too much going on. To each their own of course, but I can't get into that at all.


----------



## MartinMTL

xCaptainx said:


> Lucky then that it's not your LA Custom Shop designed with your own specs in mind and signature pickups, haha.


 
Hey man, I'll be honest, I would take that guitar any day. It probably feels amazing. I just personally don't like it aesthetically. Problem?


----------



## glassmoon0fo

5:05. WTF was he doing in Charleston lol


----------



## 4thand26

Does anyone have the tabs or a link to an accurate video tutorial for the sweeping intro to CAFO?


----------



## in-pursuit

just posting to say......... fuck that guitar is gorgeous. I don't even usually go for block inlays but they do seem to fill out the fretboard nicely. in my opinion, you really cannot go wrong with white body, gold hardware, tortoise shell pickguard and rosewood fingerboard. there are so many subtle features on that guitar that make me jelly, the top is a slight trans white, the unpainted back and sides, the pearloid machine heads... the man has taste in spades and I'm not talking about his vest.


----------



## drmosh

technomancer said:


> That's a Fujigen production serial number... wonder if something interesting is coming at NAMM
> 
> Also epic lolz at the "one piece neck" that is obviously 5 pieces...



He means the fretboard is also part of the neck wood, not one that's also glued on I guess.


----------



## Malkav

drmosh said:


> He means the fretboard is also part of the neck wood, not one that's also glued on I guess.


 
How would that be possible on a 5-piece neck though? 

I think realistically the seem on the fretboard and neck may be very hard to notice and the reporter simply got the wrong impression.


----------



## drmosh

Malkav said:


> How would that be possible on a 5-piece neck though?
> 
> I think realistically the seem on the fretboard and neck may be very hard to notice and the reporter simply got the wrong impression.



Probably, but those pieces could just be insets that don't go all the way through. Though I think it's probably just a standard 5 piece neck with a fretboard glued on


----------



## in-pursuit

drmosh said:


> Probably, but those pieces could just be insets that don't go all the way through. Though I think it's probably just a standard 5 piece neck with a fretboard glued on



fretboard thru > neck thru


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

4thand26 said:


> Does anyone have the tabs or a link to an accurate video tutorial for the sweeping intro to CAFO?


I've got pretty decent tabs I think.

They may be a bit off rhythmically but I know it has the right notes, I tabbed it out from the video on Jamplay.

DepositFiles

It's tabbed for 6 string as I don't have more strings at the moment but it should be easy enough to transpose it to 7/8.


----------



## MF_Kitten

The thing about that neck is that the two strips of wood are kinda like inlays, rather than being laminates. The neck is one piece of wood with strips laid into it.


----------



## noxian

MF_Kitten said:


> The thing about that neck is that the two strips of wood are kinda like inlays, rather than being laminates. The neck is one piece of wood with strips laid into it.



do you actually know this as fact or are you just making up a possible reason the guy could be right?

because it seems like he probably just misheard/misunderstood something.

i'd believe that Tosin said the design is based on an Ibanez bass neck because "5pc wenge/bubinga bolt-on neck with wenge finger board" (which frankly is what this guitar likely is) is literally the neck right off the SR Prestige basses.

but that's not a "1pc, even the fingerboard" neck
Ibanez doesn't claim its a "1pc, even the fingerboard" neck
and just a reminder, there's a difference between "Tosin said" and "someone said Tosin said". until further notice, we have one of those, not the other. but it seemed more than likely that while being starstruck, he just misheard/misunderstood.


----------



## xCaptainx

I'll get the website guy to register and post on his own behalf, haha I've already asked him twice and he said he's just quoting exactly what Tosin said.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

4thand26 said:


> Does anyone have the tabs or a link to an accurate video tutorial for the sweeping intro to CAFO?


 
E---------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
B-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
G------------19-19----------------------------------------------------------------------|
D---------19-------19-------------------19--------18----------19-----------------------|
A------21-------------21-------------21----h21------h21---------21-------------------|
E---23-------------------23-------23----------h23--------h23-------23----------------|
B19-------------------------19-19---------------------------------------19--------------l


Here's the notes, 100% sure. You down pick the first 5, sweep back up the same 5 notes, sweep down 4, hammer on the 21st and 23rd of the A and E strings respectively, pick the 18th of the D and repeat the hammer on action, pick the 19th of the D and repeat the hammers. THEN, play the entire thing a second time, and when you start a third time, only complete the 5-note, down-up sweep (the first ten notes). 

Rhythmically, the first 10 notes (the down-up sweep) is a 5-let, meaning five notes where normally one quarter note would go. The rest are all sixtuplets. Honestly, it'd just be easier to feel the rhythm out 

Here's me playing the tune for reference, just in case you don't get what I'm sayin. I think you can see the fingers pretty good, hope this helps! I'm always down to help people play some AAL


----------



## BaptizedBurning

I vaguely remember seeing Reflux a few times back in the day, before their first album. I remember the name more than anything. I was big into the local hardcore scene back then and they played a lot of little local shows in Hampton Roads for a few months there. It seemed they were playing nearly every hardcore show during that time and I remember a lot of the scene guys were getting tired of them playing every show. I swear I remember them having 3 singers in the band at the same time, but everything I can find about them online now only shows them having 4 members total. In fact, I had no idea Tosin was in Reflux until I read his more recent article in Guitar World and it got me searching. Can anyone else confirm Reflux had more than 4 members in their early days? I doubt there was another band from DC named Reflux around that time that I'm confusing them with. I also remember them having a demo song I downloaded and listened to a bunch. I might have burned it to a CD, hopefully I'll find it.


----------



## bulb

BaptizedBurning said:


> I vaguely remember seeing Reflux a few times back in the day, before their first album. I remember the name more than anything. I was big into the local hardcore scene back then and they played a lot of little local shows in Hampton Roads for a few months there. It seemed they were playing nearly every hardcore show during that time and I remember a lot of the scene guys were getting tired of them playing every show. I swear I remember them having 3 singers in the band at the same time, but everything I can find about them online now only shows them having 4 members total. In fact, I had no idea Tosin was in Reflux until I read his more recent article in Guitar World and it got me searching. Can anyone else confirm Reflux had more than 4 members in their early days? I doubt there was another band from DC named Reflux around that time that I'm confusing them with. I also remember them having a demo song I downloaded and listened to a bunch. I might have burned it to a CD, hopefully I'll find it.



I believe before Tosin joined they were doing more of a nu metal kinda thing. Oh and fun fact, Stephen Clifford from Circa Survive used to play for Reflux back in the day.


----------



## BaptizedBurning

bulb said:


> I believe before Tosin joined they were doing more of a nu metal kinda thing. Oh and fun fact, Stephen Clifford from Circa Survive used to play for Reflux back in the day.



Yeah it must have been their nu metal phase. I remember they played this area a lot, disappeared for a while, then had an album out that sounded a lot different. I'm hoping I can find that demo song on a mix cd I might have made back then. I'll post it on here if I find it.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

BaptizedBurning said:


> Yeah it must have been their nu metal phase. I remember they played this area a lot, disappeared for a while, then had an album out that sounded a lot different. I'm hoping I can find that demo song on a mix cd I might have made back then. I'll post it on here if I find it.


I hope you find it cause I'm curious.


----------



## anomynous

Album 3 begins recording tomorrow and Misha's writing & recording again.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

^OH MY GOD TELL ME YOU'RE SERIOUS. I never thought we'd get more AAL this soon, and although I love Weightless like a playcousin, the Misha flavor was distinctly missing from the second album, mostly in the structuring and flow of the songs. This could turn out to be the world's longest-sustained erection.


----------



## guitarnoize

glassmoon0fo said:


> ^OH MY GOD TELL ME YOU'RE SERIOUS. I never thought we'd get more AAL this soon, and although I love Weightless like a playcousin, the Misha flavor was distinctly missing from the second album, mostly in the structuring and flow of the songs. This could turn out to be the world's longest-sustained erection.



Yep, Misha just posted the news up on his Facebook page  
https://www.facebook.com/misha.mansoor


----------



## JosephAOI

I am so stoked!!


----------



## glassmoon0fo

guitarnoize said:


> Yep, Misha just posted the news up on his Facebook page
> https://www.facebook.com/misha.mansoor


 
Liked, unliked, reliked.


----------



## anomynous

I really hope that Javier & Matt have input on the album too.


All of AAL + Misha = audible sexy times


----------



## poopyalligator

bulb said:


> Stephen Clifford from Circa Survive used to play for Reflux back in the day.



That is pretty awesome. I did not know that.

Also, you should do some sort of project with those dudes, Or Casey from the Dear Hunter, Or the dudes from Thrice. I have a feeling something pretty amazing would come out of that.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

anomynous said:


> Album 3 begins recording tomorrow and Misha's writing & recording again.



BEST NEWS!!

Weightless was definitely missing something that misha brought to the self titled..


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Agreed, i liked the first album a lot more. The second was kind of boring.


----------



## isispelican

i teared up when i read this im not joking, this is going to be so fucking epic!!!


----------



## Equivoke

i definitely prefer Weightless to the S/T, but it'll be cool to see what Misha brings to table this time.


----------



## toiletstand

just thinking about the production has me excited!


----------



## xwmucradiox

BaptizedBurning said:


> I vaguely remember seeing Reflux a few times back in the day, before their first album. I remember the name more than anything. I was big into the local hardcore scene back then and they played a lot of little local shows in Hampton Roads for a few months there. It seemed they were playing nearly every hardcore show during that time and I remember a lot of the scene guys were getting tired of them playing every show. I swear I remember them having 3 singers in the band at the same time, but everything I can find about them online now only shows them having 4 members total. In fact, I had no idea Tosin was in Reflux until I read his more recent article in Guitar World and it got me searching. Can anyone else confirm Reflux had more than 4 members in their early days? I doubt there was another band from DC named Reflux around that time that I'm confusing them with. I also remember them having a demo song I downloaded and listened to a bunch. I might have burned it to a CD, hopefully I'll find it.



They had another singer in addition to Ash up about until Vinny Vinh joined the band. IIRC dude had dreads but I cant be sure. Its been quite a while.


----------



## guitareben

glassmoon0fo said:


> 5:05. WTF was he doing in Charleston lol




Wait... WHAT?!?!? XD


----------



## guitareben

Also.... YEA!!! MISHA AND TOSING OMFG!!!

Weightless was good, but it suffered to to not that great mixing and sometimes the structure was a bit messed (imo).

And + Anything with Misha is good too


----------



## travis bickle

i prefer weightless as well, but was a bit underwhelmed at the sonic quality of it. looking forward to the next release!!!!!


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Getting on the Hype-mobile for this! I loved both albums for different reasons, and I don't think that this collab again will prove faulty. If Tosin, Javier, Matt, AND Misha write this album, it's going to be next year's metal album of the year, for sure!


----------



## ROAR

Sometimes I feel like people care about the guy more than the guy's music.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

^I've said this before but...WAT


----------



## MobiusR

> "2 days into writing/recording with Tosin Abasi for the new Animals As Leaders album and we have 2 songs down, making good progress! Can't wait for you guys to hear this stuff!!" - Misha Mansoor


 Via Facebook


STOKED!!! \m/


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Come on Misha!! 10 sec lil audio clip??


----------



## Rook

Am I the only one that saw that Tosin was writing this with misha and went 'aaaah nuts'?

I quite like the self titled, I loved weightless, I love the really original, almost primal, super clean sound of Weightless, lots of headroom, the writing was amazing.

Weightless is one of my all time favourites, I appreciate periphery and the misha-isms that appear on different albums on a different level, the difference when AAL did it for themselves sealed the deal with that band for me.

Without sounding harsh, because Misha's thing is great, I really hope the next offering isn't profoundly Misha-y in the way things like Eclipse are, I love that richness and free flowing nature of Weightless, it makes it truly unique and original to me.


----------



## TIBrent

I think the biggest thing that the self titled record has on 'Weightless' is that the ideas are more complete. Songs like 'new eden' would be amazing, but right when the idea sort of took, the song ends, there are multiple places like this on the record where I think that they had a solid idea but couldn't figure out how to mess it with a bridge or a b or c section. Where as the first record, every song has good beginning, middle & end with no fizzle outs or 2 minute jams.
-Brent


----------



## MythicSquirrel

TIBrent said:


> I think the biggest thing that the self titled record has on 'Weightless' is that the ideas are more complete. Songs like 'new eden' would be amazing, but right when the idea sort of took, the song ends, there are multiple places like this on the record where I think that they had a solid idea but couldn't figure out how to mess it with a bridge or a b or c section. Where as the first record, every song has good beginning, middle & end with no fizzle outs or 2 minute jams.
> -Brent



Totally agree with this. That's what really got me about Weightless, none of the songs sounded complete, they all just sounded like little jams. While with the S/T album everything worked, no matter how long or short the song was it just worked and sounded great.


----------



## bulb

Rook said:


> Without sounding harsh, because Misha's thing is great, I really hope the next offering isn't profoundly Misha-y in the way things like Eclipse are, I love that richness and free flowing nature of Weightless, it makes it truly unique and original to me.



I notice a lot of comments like this.
What I don't understand is, do you guys think that I am some sort of dictator who somehow convinces bands to pay me to record them, and on top of that I manage to force my ideas onto them?

Tosin is working with me again because he liked the dynamic we had when we wrote the first album together. I am here to contribute what I can and do what I do, and Tosin decides what makes the cut and what doesn't at the end of the day. 

I am working for him, not the other way round, and all that I care about is that the ARTISTS that I work with are content with the work I put forth and the final product, not their fans or some people who have an opinion on the internet.

You may be able to criticize this and that about how "mishafied" I will make x band, but the fact of the matter is that they came to me for a reason, and so far they have always left happy with the result.

Edit: Funny enough, all you need to do to get some context on all of this is click on the first page of this thread and read the first post.


----------



## spawnofthesith

Besides, how could "Misha-fication" be a bad thing


----------



## JosephAOI

TIBrent said:


> I think the biggest thing that the self titled record has on 'Weightless' is that the ideas are more complete. Songs like 'new eden' would be amazing, but right when the idea sort of took, the song ends, there are multiple places like this on the record where I think that they had a solid idea but couldn't figure out how to mess it with a bridge or a b or c section. Where as the first record, every song has good beginning, middle & end with no fizzle outs or 2 minute jams.
> -Brent



THIS. I could not have said it any better. Although I wish Point To Point was longer.


----------



## JPhoenix19

bulb said:


> I notice a lot of comments like this.
> What I don't understand is, do you guys think that I am some sort of dictator who somehow convinces bands to pay me to record them, and on top of that I manage to force my ideas onto them?



I don't think he said that at all. It sounds like he expressed his opinion about a preference for the style of Weightless.


----------



## technomancer

Honestly the only thing I didn't like about hearing that Misha and Tosin were writing the new album is that it pretty much puts to rest Tosin's statements in a couple of interviews that AAL isn't the Tosin Abasi project. I was interested to see how the band would evolve over time with the band writing the material, especially after hearing Mestis 

That said I loved the self titled and will be buying the new album, so I'm obviously not terribly bothered by it


----------



## JPhoenix19

technomancer said:


> That said I loved the self titled and will be buying the new album, so I'm obviously not terribly bothered by it


----------



## Equivoke

bulb said:


> I notice a lot of comments like this.......



Slight overreaction. He prefers Weightless, I don't think he implied you are a music dictator at all.



TIBrent said:


> I think the biggest thing that the self titled record has on 'Weightless' is that the ideas are more complete. Songs like 'new eden' would be amazing, but right when the idea sort of took, the song ends, there are multiple places like this on the record where I think that they had a solid idea but couldn't figure out how to mess it with a bridge or a b or c section. Where as the first record, every song has good beginning, middle & end with no fizzle outs or 2 minute jams.
> -Brent



I guess I'm the opposite. Although I think New Eden could have been longer, I think most of songs on the S/T drag a bit. I think Weightless got it a bit better.


----------



## Rook

bulb said:


> I notice a lot of comments like this.
> What I don't understand is, do you guys think that I am some sort of dictator who somehow convinces bands to pay me to record them, and on top of that I manage to force my ideas onto them?
> 
> Tosin is working with me again because he liked the dynamic we had when we wrote the first album together. I am here to contribute what I can and do what I do, and Tosin decides what makes the cut and what doesn't at the end of the day.
> 
> I am working for him, not the other way round, and all that I care about is that the ARTISTS that I work with are content with the work I put forth and the final product, not their fans or some people who have an opinion on the internet.
> 
> You may be able to criticize this and that about how "mishafied" I will make x band, but the fact of the matter is that they came to me for a reason, and so far they have always left happy with the result.
> 
> Edit: Funny enough, all you need to do to get some context on all of this is click on the first page of this thread and read the first post.



That's not really what I meant. I wasn't giving it a 'LEAVE ANIMALS AS LEADERS ALONE', I like your style and everything (not that you care what I think, haha) but Tosin has a sound - playing, composition, mix, everything - Tosin and Javier together has a subtly different sound, if Tosin collaborated with (pick a random artist who I love) Evan Brewer it'd be different again. In this case I like whatever Weightless was (I assume Tosin/Tosin and Javier) over his work with you. I loved the self-titled, it's what got me into AAL, but if I had a choice I'd have more of whatever Weightless was.

I dunno, most of your post doesn't apply to what I think at all really. Being as this is the internet however, it wouldn't be beyond me to imagine that people have taken the LEAVE AAL ALONE view and thusly expressed it so your response doesn't surprise me either.

I also share a similar sentiment to Techno, and that was in fact my initial reaction


----------



## lurgar

bulb said:


> I notice a lot of comments like this.
> What I don't understand is, do you guys think that I am some sort of dictator who somehow convinces bands to pay me to record them, and on top of that I manage to force my ideas onto them?



It's probably stemming from the style that your mixing tends to have. The way that the S/T AAL record and the S/T Periphery record are both mixed is really noticeable. Some people like it and some people don't.


----------



## anomynous

Please tell me Javier & Matt are helping to write too.


----------



## sawtoothscream

Arlen1ndustry said:


> you gotta give Anthony Green credit on having one of the most unique voices out there. Circa survive is above anything that you hear on the radio vocally lyrically and above all as musicians. I listen to mostly metal but i'm always down to listen circa survive or anything thats just different. when circa survive came around there was nothing like them at the time...at least nothing i have ever heard of haha



I have been to 4 circa survive concerts in the past yr and would gladly see them again and again. Amazing live and some of the most creative song writers out there IMO.


----------



## JosephAOI

^Did you seriously just quote a post *80+* pages back to make an _off-topic_ comment about how you've seen Circa Survive 4 times?


----------



## bulb

lurgar said:


> It's probably stemming from the style that your mixing tends to have. The way that the S/T AAL record and the S/T Periphery record are both mixed is really noticeable. Some people like it and some people don't.



Perhaps, but I would argue that most producers/engineers have a "sound" that they stick to. Andy Sneap being a well respected example, and people who go to him know what to expect. 
The artists who come to me do so knowing what to expect.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Just found some photos from the Auckland NZ gig early last month...

Thought this one stuck out..


----------



## Rook

bulb said:


> Perhaps, but I would argue that most producers/engineers have a "sound" that they stick to. Andy Sneap being a well respected example, and people who go to him know what to expect.
> The artists who come to me do so knowing what to expect.



I agree, and don't think that's a bad thing.


----------



## dschonn

The more talent, the better the result.
You can´t top Abasi + Reyes + Mansoor.
I really had to try hard to get into both Animals as Leaders albums. The first one even more than the second one. Right now I am of the opinion that there are hardly any better pure instrumental records. No matter who is involved in the 3rd record, I´m 100% positive that it´s going to be stellar.

Well that´s just like my opinion man...


----------



## slapnutz

I'm all for Mishafication. Was Wave of Babies Mishafied coz that Misha sounded Misha'd?
I'm also curious as to how Gavier and Matts input adds.

Still no problem if its sounds Misharish due to Misha Misharing the engineering/production influence through his Misharness.


----------



## narad

Kiwimetal101 said:


> Just found some photos from the Auckland NZ gig early last month...
> 
> Thought this one stuck out..



"Tosin Abasi", a Michael Bay production?


----------



## Jonathan20022

bulb said:


> Perhaps, but I would argue that most producers/engineers have a "sound" that they stick to. Andy Sneap being a well respected example, and people who go to him know what to expect.
> The artists who come to me do so knowing what to expect.



I hope you and Tosin keep this on lockdown, I have complete and utter faith in both of your talents. So I call for no 10 second clips or previews, unless it takes unbearably long to release, I'll say I'll crack around a year from now hahaha.


----------



## sawtoothscream

JosephAOI said:


> ^Did you seriously just quote a post *80+* pages back to make an _off-topic_ comment about how you've seen Circa Survive 4 times?



great band, figured other people brought it up so why not. Did notice it was 80+ pages back


----------



## DiegusMaximus32

This page is so full of anger, it's hilarious. AAL S/T was one of the best albums ever created IMO. Most would agree. Weightless definitely has its own character, being devoid of Misha's collaboration. That being said, they're two different albums (i.e. two different experiences), so enjoy them as such. 

But I agree that Misha's reaction was to excess and premature. Why so defensive brah?! No one said anything negative towards you, so chill out, it's just the Internet.


----------



## The Reverend

I felt that the first album was more like 'technical progressive metalcore' than Weightless was. I don't know whether that's due to the time period it was written in, Misha's influence, or where Tosin was in his journey as a musician. I like both albums equally, though the non-metal songs on the S/T have a special place in my heart. I think it's important to note that Misha has evolved a lot as well. The sound that I personally typically would associate with a Bulb track was noticeably absent on Periphery II, replaced by a more mature, less 'gimmicky' (and I only use that word because I don't have a better one handy) Bulb. I'm definitely going to enjoy this latest offering.


----------



## piggins411

I feel like they should stick to shorter songs. Some of the longer ones on the S/T lose me after awhile, and typically the more clean sections the song has, the more I can stick around


----------



## elnyrb10

I think the reason I love weightless so much is that it was the first album for the band as a whole, and it was written under time constraints. the self titled had material that could have been years old whereas weightless had such an awesome sound coming from three brilliant minds. I guess im just trying to say that I really really hope Javier and matt have equal input cause that mestis ep is astounding


----------



## sawtoothscream

I personally like the self titled more then weightless. both are great though


----------



## MF_Kitten

I can only imagine how amazing the next record is going to sound, with how amazing Periphery II sounds and all. Misha's sound has developed into something huge


----------



## orby

this band betrayed me, their name promised an animal as the band's leader and I got no one at all. bullshit false advertisement. I even called Best Buy and the nice man assured me there was definitely an animal to be found on the disc...needless to say I will be preparing a substantial lawsuit against these "supposed" animals


----------



## xwmucradiox

elnyrb10 said:


> I think the reason I love weightless so much is that it was the first album for the band as a whole, and it was written under time constraints. the self titled had material that could have been years old whereas weightless had such an awesome sound coming from three brilliant minds. I guess im just trying to say that I really really hope Javier and matt have equal input cause that mestis ep is astounding



I feel the same way. I also like the sound of Weightless more because it has a more natural feel. The first record is cool but the artificial lo-fi stuff thats all over the place is a little grating after a while. Ill be interested in seeing what the evolution is with this next record.


----------



## JoeyBTL

I have a feeling the next album will be fucking incredible.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

Kiwimetal101 said:


> Just found some photos from the Auckland NZ gig early last month...
> 
> Thought this one stuck out..


I'd love this as a huge poster.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

If I didn't feel so lazy I would have searched for the Tim & Eric Mind Blown GIF casue it's how I think the album will be.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Dan_Vacant said:


> If I didn't feel so lazy I would have searched for the Tim & Eric Mind Blown GIF casue it's how I think the album will be.









You're welcome lol


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

glassmoon0fo said:


> E---------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
> B-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
> G------------19-19----------------------------------------------------------------------|
> D---------19-------19-------------------19--------18----------19-----------------------|
> A------21-------------21-------------21----h21------h21---------21-------------------|
> E---23-------------------23-------23----------h23--------h23-------23----------------|
> B19-------------------------19-19---------------------------------------19--------------l


Yeah I think this is right except you forgot to write the sixth string as D. Same frets that way though. It sounds strange as hell with the sixth tuned to E.


----------



## brutalwizard

You guys know tosin teaches all Of cafo on jamplay right? Incase you feel the need to get the tab perfect.


----------



## reau

Guitar World just put up Tosin's new lesson for January. He teaches Cylindrical Sea!



and yeah all of this noise I'm hearing about Misha and the new album is just crazy. The self titled was incredible. So having Misha back in the picture is a very very good thing.


----------



## Khoi

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> Yeah I think this is right except you forgot to write the sixth string as D. Same frets that way though. It sounds strange as hell with the sixth tuned to E.





brutalwizard said:


> You guys know tosin teaches all Of cafo on jamplay right? Incase you feel the need to get the tab perfect.




it's weird because when I had my JamPlay account, he plays it a different way than all the tabs I've found on the internet

in the video he plays and teaches it this way:



Code:


E-------------------------------------------------------------------------
B-------------------------------------------------------------------------
G---------------------18--------------------------------------------------
D------------19----------19--------------19-------18-------19------------
A---------21----21----------21--------21-------21-------21----21--------
D------23----------23--------------23-------23-------23----------23-----
B---19--------------------------19----------------------------------------




but the tab that comes with the video, and what other websites have is:




Code:


E----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
B----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
G------------------19-18----------------------------------------------------------------
D---------------19-------19--------------19-------18-------19--------------------------
A------------21-------------21--------21-------21-------21----21-----------------------
D---------23-----------------------23-------23-------23----------23--------------------
B---19-22-----------------------19------------------------------------------------------


----------



## toiletstand

its always the same argument whenever Misha works with any band or artist so i don't see how hes overreacting. I'm really looking forward to this new album though. the news totally caught me by surprise!


----------



## reau

Misha just posted this on his facebook page.


----------



## The Rastatute

Modern Meat 2 pls


----------



## JosephAOI

Fuck Modern Meat. Point To Point is where it's at. That song should have been at LEAST 4 minutes.


----------



## TIBrent

Man, Modern Meat is still one of my favorite AAL tunes, not taking anything away from Point to point, but Modern Meat just has some of the most beautiful chords & jazz comps to it.
-Brent


----------



## JosephAOI

Oh, definitely. I love Modern Meat. But imo it doesn't come anywhere near Point To Point. That song is just pure emotion. It's definitely the most absolutely beautiful piece of music that Tosin has written. Those melody notes just hit me right in the chest. That song will seriously stay with me for the rest of my life. It just makes me feel totally at peace when I listen to it. Like nothing can ever be wrong in the world. Or that, at the very least, there's beauty in the world everywhere you look.


----------



## The Rastatute

Point to Point is incredible as well i was just hoping for something modern meat like because he was playing that 8 string acoustic


----------



## sakeido

anomynous said:


> Album 3 begins recording tomorrow and Misha's writing


that's pretty cool, there was some sweet riffs on the self-titled



> & recording again.


.............


----------



## elnyrb10

anyone going to the February 15th show at roseland in the city with meshuggah? just printed my tickets and I am beyond excited.

you guys think its too optimistic to expect maybe one new song from album 3 being played that night? one can only hope


----------



## Equivoke

elnyrb10 said:


> anyone going to the February 15th show at roseland in the city with meshuggah? just printed my tickets and I am beyond excited.
> 
> you guys think its too optimistic to expect maybe one new song from album 3 being played that night? one can only hope



Yeah definitely a bit optimistic. Don't even know if Tosin can play a whole song never mind all 3 of them being tight on one, with backing tracks sorted out.


----------



## elnyrb10

Equivoke said:


> Yeah definitely a bit optimistic. Don't even know if Tosin can play a whole song never mind all 3 of them being tight on one, with backing tracks sorted out.


 
hey kids can dream right


----------



## JosephAOI

Equivoke said:


> Yeah definitely a bit optimistic. Don't even know if Tosin can play a whole song never mind all 3 of them being tight on one, with backing tracks sorted out.



Uh... wut? Of fucking course Tosin can play his songs. They're kind of tracking them right now, ya know..?

I'm sure they could all play one new song. I doubt they will though. It's a little early for them to be playing new stuff.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

Khoi said:


> it's weird because when I had my JamPlay account, he plays it a different way than all the tabs I've found on the internet
> 
> in the video he plays and teaches it this way:
> *tabs*



That's what I based my tab (posted a few pages back) on.


----------



## Equivoke

JosephAOI said:


> Uh... wut? Of fucking course Tosin can play his songs. They're kind of tracking them right now, ya know..?
> 
> I'm sure they could all play one new song. I doubt they will though. It's a little early for them to be playing new stuff.



Playing songs as a live band is different than all being able to play your parts separately, and saying as they use backing tracks from the album sessions it seems way to early.


----------



## guitarnoize

DiMarzio have just announced they are releasing Tosin Abasi signature Ionizer 8 pickups in January 2013:

DiMarzio to release Tosin Abasi Signature Ionizer 8 Pickups


----------



## JoeyBTL

Whats even bigger news that goes along with that is that they are going to be in his signature Ibanez model.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Holy crap, those pickups sound fantastic.

And now the army of 8-strings with Ionizers in them begins


----------



## shadowlife

guitarnoize said:


> DiMarzio have just announced they are releasing Tosin Abasi signature Ionizer 8 pickups in January 2013:
> 
> DiMarzio to release Tosin Abasi Signature Ionizer 8 Pickups



Those pickups (and that guitar) sound incredible. I wish they would make a 6 string version!


----------



## poopyalligator

JoeyBTL said:


> Whats even bigger news that goes along with that is that they are going to be in his signature Ibanez model.




Are they really making a Tosin sig? I haven't heard anything of it.


----------



## Khoi

poopyalligator said:


> Are they really making a Tosin sig? I haven't heard anything of it.



because they haven't announced it yet


http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...i-signature-model-coming-out-namm-2013-a.html


----------



## Djent

Just confirmed via Facebook: AAL is now on Sumerian Records!


----------



## anomynous

They were pretty much already on the label anyway






Just hope Sumerian continues the vinyl goodness that the band has received from Prosthetic


----------



## technomancer

Djent said:


> Just confirmed via Facebook: AAL is now on Sumerian Records!



Great so now their new releases can be a pain in the ass to buy by Amazon too 

(Sorry no idea why Sumerian can't get CDs to Amazon to ship by the release day)


----------



## zero_end

Getting back to the debate of the "1st album vs. 2nd album".

The only thing that I don't like about the 1st record is the sound of the rhythm guitars; other than that, superb songs and amazing solos! 
They got it right sonically in "weightless", and I cannot wait to hear the latest songs!


----------



## zero_end

To quote a movie:

"what a beautiful chocolate man..."


----------



## Malkav

I like both albums, though I am interested to see how this turns out as I like Misha's style of production when it comes to "heavy" parts


----------



## reau

Guitar World just posted the new installment of Prog-gnosis, and those new pickups have really improved Tosin's tone.


----------



## JosephAOI

The first album was recorded with a POD. Expect album 3 to sound incredible.


----------



## Winspear

Huge improvement indeed, even the low string sounds good


----------



## glassmoon0fo

You guys notice they're censoring all the times he says "umm"?


----------



## Winspear

Oh shit haha, I did think it sounded much more to the point than usual but was too busy looking at the guitar


----------



## JP Universe

glassmoon0fo said:


> You guys notice they're censoring all the times he says "umm"?


 
It's so obvious.... I can't believe I missed that


----------



## RiffRaff

Found these and don't think anyone has posted it here yet.


----------



## reau

I love Javier's Solo E.P. it was phenomenal, but he is definitely using Dimarzio D Activators in his new custom 8 string


----------



## jafurman

Hey guys, here are a couple of videos of Animals As Leaders and Evan Brewer playing some improv at Camping With Animals. The second one also has a brief talk about what they were doing towards the end.


----------



## Randy

Digging a lot of what I'm hearing there. With just a little bit more structure, there's some song in there.

A straight fusion/neo-soul album between these guys would be fantastic.


----------



## Opion

Wow, it's real interesting to here these guys in a jam setting, especially the stuff they're playing. Thanks for the videos!


----------



## technomancer

Damn awesome fusiony awesomeness is awesome 

Would LOVE to see them do an album like that


----------



## elnyrb10

that is my dream lineup for a side project. they should have just recorded both those jams and made an ep


----------



## turenkodenis

Great cover
CAFO for cello

P.S. Sorry, don't know how to put video(((


----------



## reau

That jam session was amazing I really wish I could have been there.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

I lold


----------



## orange1

I lol'd too!


----------



## HumanFuseBen

What guitar is Tosin playing in the jam video? It looks black with a pickguard and maple neck, Sounds like he has a trem too.


----------



## StevenC

HumanFuseBen said:


> What guitar is Tosin playing in the jam video? It looks black with a pickguard and maple neck, Sounds like he has a trem too.



It looks like a 6 string, so I'm going to guess RG3550MZ, or something similar.


----------



## Kroaton

turenkodenis said:


> Great cover
> CAFO for cello
> 
> P.S. Sorry, don't know how to put video(((



Holly shit that's awesome.


----------



## julez

Just because I stumbled over this post, if you like the cello cover of CAFO, please also check out my band Genuine Aspect in which Leo - the cello player - is also a part of.
I know it's alot different to AAL, but probably you like our rehearsal room demo.

http://www.facebook.com/GenuineAspect

And of course Evan Brewer and Animals as Leaders are a dream team!


----------



## Poparad

julez said:


> Just because I stumbled over this post, if you like the cello cover of CAFO, please also check out my band Genuine Aspect in which Leo - the cello player - is also a part of.
> I know it's alot different to AAL, but probably you like our rehearsal room demo.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/GenuineAspect
> 
> And of course Evan Brewer and Animals as Leaders are a dream team!



That's very cool! I really dug that.


----------



## JP Universe

glassmoon0fo said:


> I lold




Possibly the greatest thing I've ever seen.... 

Liked and repped


----------



## isispelican




----------



## Khoi

I wonder what gauge he uses on the low string, it looks super floppy!


----------



## Winspear

Awesome, I love these vids!

That's often just camera tricks Khoi - I think his low string sounds great, Tosins is usually very floppy in vids.


----------



## isispelican

thats not even his guitar i think


----------



## reau

Khoi said:


> I wonder what gauge he uses on the low string, it looks super floppy!



Javier has mentioned in interviews that he uses DR Strings with a 80 bass string for the low E. 

And DR Strings had this on their website.


----------



## Kroaton

.75 for low E at 27" , 14ish pounds of tension with Circle K though I have no ideea how that would translate to DR , probably less than 14. That explains the flabbiness.


----------



## jonajon91

Khoi said:


> I wonder what gauge he uses on the low string, it looks super floppy!



Probably just the camera. I think if the frame rate is syncing up with the string vibrations, it looks really floppy. 
I think its how they did the guitar shots in pantera's five minutes alone video.


----------



## jonajon91

Can anyone bring me up to date on whats going on in the studio.
whats going on in the studio?
are they writing or recording ATM?
is bulb helping?
is the rest of AaL helping if misha is there?
when did they start / announce stuff?
what did they say when they announced stuff?

cheers


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

Misha wrote 7 songs with Tosin, and AAL will complete the rest of the album. Tosin also got a sick 8-string 27" acoustic from Julien Bergeron. They're still writing atm, and going on tour with Meshuggah and Intronaut. I'm not sure but it makes complete sense that Misha would produce the album.

Better yet, that Misha and Nolly produce the album


----------



## reau

Tosin at NAMM talking about his new signature


And Ibanez finally put the guitar up on the website.

http://www.ibanez.co.jp/products/u_...2&color=CL01&year=2013&cat_id=1&series_id=176


----------



## jonajon91

Just realized how amazing if Tosin abasi and les claypool shared a stage!
or even released a real funky EP!


----------



## reau

Here is the March installment of Prog-gnosis. Tosin teaches more sections of David.

And I'm definitely picking up some Ionizer pickups now. They really do sound great.


----------



## orange1

That guitar looks/sounds pretty rad. At first I hated the color but its a grower. The pickups sound pretty darn good for 8 string pups. I think its bout time I retire the old emgz


----------



## Equivoke

Camera work is pretty disorientating but this is pretty cool if you liked Navene:


----------



## JosephAOI

reau said:


> Here is the March installment of Prog-gnosis. Tosin teaches more sections of David.
> 
> And I'm definitely picking up some Ionizer pickups now. They really do sound great.




Guitar World is struggling so hard to bleep out all the umm's in that video!! 

2:00!!!


----------



## reau

Tosin showing off some new techniques!


----------



## trent6308

Just started listening to AAL newer stuff. I'm really diggin the jazz feel to some of the songs.

I've actually been playing it at work and haven't been scared that some screaming death metal voice is going to offend someone who walks in the room.


----------



## Blasphemer

trent6308 said:


> Just started listening to AAL newer stuff. I'm really diggin the jazz feel to some of the songs.
> 
> I've actually been playing it at work and haven't been scared that some screaming death metal voice is going to offend someone who walks in the room.



Well, thats usually not a thing you'd have to worry about with instrumental music...


----------



## anomynous

So with the first show on the Meshuggah tour happening in a few days, I wonder if we'll get any new songs?








They were playing Isolated Incidents months before Weightless came out, and the album's due out in the Spring.


----------



## Khoi

I'm seeing them in Orlando on Monday, so I'll let you guys know!! super excited


----------



## JosephAOI

Seeing them in T-minus: 12 days!!!


----------



## orange1

really liking the sound of those pups. Sounds darn good and single coilish


----------



## reau

Tosin just posted this one on his Youtube channel.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

reau said:


> Tosin just posted this one on his Youtube channel.



The video has been made private 

It sounded awesome though. Glad I saw it before it was made private.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

They shared this on facebook:


----------



## Rap Hat

I saw them with Intronaut and Meshuggah on the 15th, it was an awesome show to say the least! AAL played New Eden for the first time ever live, Tosin brought out the Rick Toone for it. Definitely a huge surprise!

Here's CAFO, recorded on my phone (so mono sound... ):


----------



## orange1

I gotta see these guys live. monster guitar players.


----------



## Rook

trent6308 said:


> Just started listening to AAL newer stuff. I'm really diggin the jazz feel to some of the songs.
> 
> I've actually been playing it at work and haven't been scared that some screaming death metal voice is going to offend someone who walks in the room.


 
I assume when you say 'newer stuff' you're referring to Weightless? Or am I missing something...

Check out Javier's EP, I wish it was longer. I pretty much proves to me that all the stuff I really loved on Weightless was Javier's and it's probably his influence that lead me to prefer Weightless to the ST.

I think I'm a Reyes fan. I think.

Anyway, back to the point, there isn't a preview or something I'm not seeing, is there?


----------



## Vhyle

Although I love both albums quite a bit, I think the first one is my favorite. The songwriting, arrangements, guitar tones... it takes the cake for me. I really love how the tones sound on the first album. It has a slight grittiness to it.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

Vhyle said:


> Although I love both albums quite a bit, I think the first one is my favorite. The songwriting, arrangements, guitar tones... it takes the cake for me. I really love how the tones sound on the first album. It has a slight grittiness to it.


I agree 100%.

Although I love Javiers style and the Mestis EP is phenomenal I must say I dug the first album more.

It wasn't because of the change of sound so much as feeling Weightless was a bit...lost. If that makes sense.

Kinda like it lacked a direction or had an unfinished quality about it. Can't really find a decent way to describe it.


----------



## Jonathan20022

FINALLY, I must see them live once more.


----------



## elnyrb10

Im just getting over the friday night show w/ meshuggah and intronaut. i am still in shock. i never thought i could love something so much. 

taking away the fanboy remarks, i thought matt's performance was out of this world. i never really thought he was anything too special, just a crafty drummer from Berklee and maybe navene was still better but jesus h christ matt was incredible. really loved his improvised stuff during the set.


----------



## froghawk

I just transcribed On Impulse for piano:


Here is the sheet music: Download Animals as Leaders - On Impulse (Piano Sheet Music).pdf from Sendspace.com - send big files the easy way


----------



## Alex C

I'm seeing them on Thursday, and this thread is getting me pumped! I'll report back on the status of any new material.


----------



## sawtoothscream

Just saw them last night. They were amazing but tosins rig cut out like 3 or 4 times and we missed out on alot of the good parts do to that and thy had to take like a 10 minute break to figure out what the problem was. Sucked but they were still amazing. Plus during that break matt busted out a sick drum solo. I would 100% love to see them again.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

froghawk said:


> I just transcribed On Impulse for piano:
> 
> 
> Here is the sheet music: Download Animals as Leaders - On Impulse (Piano Sheet Music).pdf from Sendspace.com - send big files the easy way




Cheers for that man, its been on repeat for the last half hour, favorite AAL song redone beautifully..


----------



## jonajon91

sawtoothscream said:


> Just saw them last night. They were amazing but tosins rig cut out like 3 or 4 times and we missed out on alot of the good parts do to that and thy had to take like a 10 minute break to figure out what the problem was. Sucked but they were still amazing. Plus during that break matt busted out a sick drum solo. I would 100% love to see them again.



The show must go on!


----------



## froghawk

Kiwimetal101 said:


> Cheers for that man, its been on repeat for the last half hour, favorite AAL song redone beautifully..



Thanks! Here's an mp3: Download Animals as Leaders - On Impulse (MIDI Piano Transcription).mp3 from Sendspace.com - send big files the easy way


----------



## isispelican

very nice performance!


----------



## jonajon91

Whoever tabbed up the mestis EP is a god among men! ... is also an asshole for using guitar pro 6 

Te Mato
semilla
olvidala
menta
Luz Y cielo


----------



## Orsinium

Saw them a couple weeks back on the meshuggah ophidian trek tour picture with javier, my friend (his first concert,hell of a concert to see as your first if you ask me) and myself. Awesome guy talked for a bit but Javier's eyes are closed  oh well. I got another picture but the lighting is really terrible in comparison.
EDIT: I am the one with the hair obviously.


----------



## anomynous

Saw them the other night.



Matt is a much better fit than Navene. Navene's an excellent drummer, but he never seemed to be too "into" AAL.


----------



## RustInPeace

AAL was denied access into Canada from the "Boston" incident - no Edmonton or Calgary shows


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

RustInPeace said:


> AAL was denied access into Canada from the "Boston" incident - no Edmonton or Calgary shows


Yeah, saw it on facebook, it sucks.


----------



## ScottyB724

Honestly of the ~8 times or so i've seen AAL, last weekend at the Chicago HoB may have been the best they've ever sounded to me. I'd agree that Matt is absolutely killing it live, and a better fit as well. And this is coming from a huge fan of Navene's live playing.

Their live tones have never been better, Tosin was absolutely flawless.

just unreal.


----------



## JosephAOI

Yo, guys! I'm back! Now I can finally tell you how fucking incredible AAL was!

Damn, where do I even start? They were honestly the best of the night imo. Mostly because of Matt's drumming I think. That dude has such insane feel and groove and just everything he plays is so damn good. Of course, Javier and Tosin were spot on the entire time (With absolutely perfect clear tones) but Matt stole the show. They played pretty much everything I hoped they would too, including New Eden, Tempting Time, and CAFO. Point To Point was the only song that would've made it better. Also, seeing Tosin's Rick Toone up close. SHIIIIIIIITTTT that thing is nice. Anyway, yeah. AAL live = fucking incredible. 10/10 would see again.


----------



## Equivoke

Dan is ridiculous. I really hope they record acoustic drums next record, I remember Navene said something which gave me that impression before Weightless and I was all sad and shit for like weeks


----------



## AugmentedFourth

jonajon91 said:


> Whoever tabbed up the mestis EP is a god among men! ... is also an asshole for using guitar pro 6
> 
> Te Mato
> semilla
> olvidala
> menta
> Luz Y cielo



I may have a go at transferring these to gp5 for you guys

EDIT: Arranged the Luz y Cielo tab for gp5, although I adjusted it to basically be exactly the studio version, not the live version, so if you want to play it like that you might just want to listen to how Javier does it, but all the notes are there.

EDIT2: Mestis_-_Menta.gp5

EDIT3: Mestis_-_Te_Mato.gp5 I've been trying to fix some of the funky rhythms on the originals of these, but they won't all be perfect.


----------



## Floppystrings

Older video of Navene on drums, sickdrummer just posted it yesterday:


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

Found a neat video of Tosin playing the end section of New Eden on what looks to me like a Toone guitar.


----------



## JosephAOI

^That was the show I was at! Yeah, seeing his Toone up close was insane. It's such a gorgeous guitar.


----------



## GSingleton

Also Tosin had his Toone build in cincy last week.


----------



## isispelican

HOLY SHIT MATT!


----------



## MF_Kitten

Jesus cunting christ, the shit he's pulling off right before the 4 minute mark is RIDICULOUS!


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

That's the kinda stuff I do when I play in church... 

Only not quite as awesome.


----------



## Kroaton

Holly fucking hell is Matt even human?


----------



## Rational Gaze

Here's a crappy phone vid I took of AAL doing Earth Departure at the Feb 16th show at the Fillmore in Silver Spring. They fucking killed it. Awesome set. I'll upload one of Cafo.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Fuck me Matts making his mark on the band, can't to hear his stuff on the new album


----------



## glassmoon0fo

I was seriously iffy about Matt because I was (am) such a big fan of Navene's work int the group, but he's actually adopting a bit more agression and tuning his drums a bit more accordingly, and GODDAMN the guy can play. The next album should be unbelieveable with tosin, matt, javier, AND misha writting for it. I'm girlfriend should thank those guys, for my erection will be insatiable until the next album drops.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Might i just add that the cool thing about that video of Matt above, is not just that it shows his skill as a drummer, but that it shows his taste as a musician. He knows exactly where he is in the song, and he gets out of the way once the solo comes in, and when he comes back in, he does it at the tail-end of a lead line, and then stops once the next one comes in.


----------



## baptizedinblood

Saw AAL last Friday, here's my report on their performance:

Matt is absolutely killing it, and to be honest, I prefer him in the band over Navene. Very clean/tight performance from him. Tosin and Javier played great as always, but after seeing them 5+ times, I'm starting to realize how 'weak' they sound live. Their playing isn't exactly weak, but I don't get that 'oomph' feel that I usually get with seeing bands live. I felt my organs shaking during Meshuggah (but then again it _is _Meshuggah so...  ) but I didn't really feel much other than the drumming for AAL. IMO, they REALLY could use a bassist to beef up their live sound. Also, those Ionizer pickups...very brittle sounding. Not sure if I dig 'em. I wasn't even that close to stage and some of Tosin's clean sections were hurting my ears because the sound was so brittle and 'clicky'

Also, they played Do Not Go Gently. Nearly shit myself when I heard the electronic intro to it. Pretty sure this is the first tour that they have played the song on. 

Overall, amazing show, but I've seen them a shit ton and really think they need a bassist.


----------



## MF_Kitten

I don't think they need a bass player, i think they need to make some changes to their backing track, which includes a bass track. I'm pretty sure it does, at least. Both albums obviously have a bass track, whether or not it's played by a bass guitar, and this is what is in their live backing track i believe.


----------



## baptizedinblood

MF_Kitten said:


> I don't think they need a bass player, i think they need to make some changes to their backing track, which includes a bass track. I'm pretty sure it does, at least. Both albums obviously have a bass track, whether or not it's played by a bass guitar, and this is what is in their live backing track i believe.



Only backing track I heard was for the electronic sections. I heard literally no bass. There's no bass on Weightless, it's a pitch-shifted guitar.


----------



## Ralyks

baptizedinblood said:


> Only backing track I heard was for the electronic sections. I heard literally no bass. There's no bass on Weightless, it's a pitch-shifted guitar.



I thought the Bass on the s/t was a pitch-shifted guitar as well...?


----------



## baptizedinblood

Ralyks said:


> I thought the Bass on the s/t was a pitch-shifted guitar as well...?



You could be right, I'm not 100% sure though.


----------



## Rational Gaze

I would kill to hear an AAL record without the programmed drums for once. While the albums sound decent, there definitely is a proper polish missing to the sound. Tosin's music would be served so well with some bass playing and Matt playing drums. As much as I love it, it tends to sound fairly lifeless without. That's why the AAL show was so great. Having the live playing did so much for the music.


----------



## Khoi

baptizedinblood said:


> Saw AAL last Friday, here's my report on their performance:
> 
> Matt is absolutely killing it, and to be honest, I prefer him in the band over Navene. Very clean/tight performance from him. Tosin and Javier played great as always, but after seeing them 5+ times, I'm starting to realize how 'weak' they sound live. Their playing isn't exactly weak, but I don't get that 'oomph' feel that I usually get with seeing bands live. I felt my organs shaking during Meshuggah (but then again it _is _Meshuggah so...  ) but I didn't really feel much other than the drumming for AAL. IMO, they REALLY could use a bassist to beef up their live sound. Also, those Ionizer pickups...very brittle sounding. Not sure if I dig 'em. I wasn't even that close to stage and some of Tosin's clean sections were hurting my ears because the sound was so brittle and 'clicky'
> 
> Also, they played Do Not Go Gently. Nearly shit myself when I heard the electronic intro to it. Pretty sure this is the first tour that they have played the song on.
> 
> Overall, amazing show, but I've seen them a shit ton and really think they need a bassist.




it could be the venue.. I saw them in Orlando a few weeks ago, and they had much more "oomph" than Meshuggah, which I think was due to the sound guy


----------



## MF_Kitten

baptizedinblood said:


> Only backing track I heard was for the electronic sections. I heard literally no bass. There's no bass on Weightless, it's a pitch-shifted guitar.



I know, reread my post.

I'm pretty sure they have that track in there with the electronic elements and stuff. I've seen live videos where it was pretty obvious that it was in there. It depends on how much low end the sound guy mixes in there from that track probably.

edit: listen to the solo section:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=lHd33m_QM84#t=292s

and when the guitars and stuff come in here, Tosin is playing the lead melody stuff, while Javier is playing the chords over it, so you can hear that the bass track is indeed separate:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=lHd33m_QM84#t=70s


----------



## JosephAOI

They definitely have bass on their backing track, I'm 100% sure of it cause I could hear it perfectly during songs like CAFO and Earth Departure.


----------



## reau

This month we have some nice chord voicing and Tosin ends the vid with a little Point to Point


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

My guess is that the bass on Weightless was some sort of sine honestly. Listen to the way it fades in in the middle section of Odessa. Same bass as the rest of the album, but it sounds very synthy there.


----------



## animalsasleader

baptizedinblood said:


> Only backing track I heard was for the electronic sections. I heard literally no bass. There's no bass on Weightless, it's a pitch-shifted guitar.



You sir, are incorrect. We have a bass track throughout every song. There is also "bass" on "Weightless" provided from a Native Instruments plug-in called Massive. It's basically a sine wave, so it doesn't have much articulation but is very full and round in it's timbre. 
It's interesting that you mention a lack of low end, because Fredrik was actively admiring the fullness of the low end we were achieving during a sound check and wanted to know exactly what we were doing to produce it. Also, Misha has started using Omnisphere for midi bass in his newer pre-production stuff, instead of an actual bass guitar (for convenience mostly). I personally love the sound of "real" bass, but this is simply another means of providing low end to a mix .
Your thoughts concerning the "brittle" sound of the ionizers may be slightly off base.... My preference for bright cleans doesn't mean the Ionizers inherently are brittle. Javier is using the exact same pickup as me and has a pretty different tone simply based off of his preference in EQ. Also, depending on the room, you may be hearing the sound guy add frequencies to get things to "cut" more in the mix. The tone, i've crafted with my rig may sound a fair bit different by the time it's eq'd to sit with everything else.
Ideally, you'll get a chance to play the pickups in a situation you are familiar with as opposed to trying to judge them from afar. There is so much to a good pickup, like how it actually "feels' when you're playing, etc..
Sorry to rant but you've made some definitive statements that simply aren't true.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

See, that's why I love this site. Members go on to be famous, then come back and set our shit straight  

I'd also say that the ionizers arent brittle at all, as a matter of fact one of my favorite things about them is how easy it is to control the high end. They're riiiiiight there as far as brightness, but not so much that you have to dial out any of the highs to keep your eardrums from seizing up. You can push them there though, if you want. Great pickups IMO, and very versitile. If they had the same mid-bassy vibe that the DAs seem to have, I'd probably say I've found my favorite overall set. 

And y'know, I was at a Coheed concert the other night and we decided to walk around the joint to see if we could find a sweet spot to enjoy the show, and indeed we did. The way the house sound is done, you kind of have to find sound "lobes" out in the audience that have a good mix of everything you're looking for. I have a decent deal of faith in most sound guys to get it close to right, they do their job for a living afterall, but they cant make the band sound killer in every corner of the venue. That's why I facepalm everytime somebody talks about the mix on these boards, you'd think we should be more concerned with the playing haha.

This isn't calling out anybody at all here, but occurs to me at this moment, that for a genre that's supposed to be one of the more accepting and diverse musical audiences out there, metalheads can get kinda take an elitist tone about things sometimes huh? Just ask tosin about his girl shorts


----------



## asher

I've always been kinda curious about what you guys have been doing for bass. Thanks for clearing that up Tosin! 

I remember you guys being a bit shrill in Oakland a couple years ago on some of the cleans and meedlies (but crushingly heavy, oh god), but I've always chalked that kinda thing up to sound guy/venue/where I'm standing. The demos of the Ionizers sound pretty awesome but I see how they could get pushed out to brittleness.


----------



## JosephAOI

So Matt is definitely one of my favorite drummers now. He and Halpern are just the absolute best.


----------



## DrZoidberg

I saw them in Cleveland a few weeks back, and it was phenomenal! I noticed a few slip-ups, and I've got to admit that it's a great feeling to know that musicians you admire make mistakes too. Matt lost a few sticks, and there was a moment where the whole band seemed to be off, but only for a brief moment and then they got right back into the groove. It all happened so quick, and it seemed that at the next beat they were back on. 

Not only was it a great show, but I learned that professions make mistakes, and when you do just smile, laugh, and keep going!


----------



## MF_Kitten

WildBroskiAppears said:


> My guess is that the bass on Weightless was some sort of sine honestly. Listen to the way it fades in in the middle section of Odessa. Same bass as the rest of the album, but it sounds very synthy there.



Aaaaand, the post right beneath yours confirmed it!


----------



## MF_Kitten

animalsasleader said:


> You sir, are incorrect. We have a bass track throughout every song. There is also "bass" on "Weightless" provided from a Native Instruments plug-in called Massive. It's basically a sine wave, so it doesn't have much articulation but is very full and round in it's timbre.
> It's interesting that you mention a lack of low end, because Fredrik was actively admiring the fullness of the low end we were achieving during a sound check and wanted to know exactly what we were doing to produce it.



I'm guessing it's a matter of where you stand in the room, and what the sound guy did for that room.


----------



## DiegusMaximus32

Saw AAL at the March 2nd show at the Wiltern in LA. Of course, goddamned LA traffic forced me to catch literally the LAST note of Intronaut's set AGAIN (I caught the last seconds of their last song when I saw Cynic in San Fran a couple years back). 

It was strange seeing them play such a massive venue to a 2-3,000 person crowd after hanging out with them and learning from them on such a personal level at Camping With Animals. I mean, the last time I saw them perform before that was a private concert with like 30 people, during which I was moshing alongside Evan Brewer. The visuals really added a lot to the show, which were absent the first time I saw them. The new rigs (Axe FX into Port City Pearls) sounded awesome live. Were they playing different sets though? I've seen live videos where they played New Eden live, and they didn't play it during this show. Regardless, killer set from some of the coolest guys on the face of the earth. As for complaints about the mix, it was perfect from what I heard. Ultra heavy, and the bass was most certainly present. 

Now, Meshuggah. I've seen these guys live once before and it was the greatest show I had ever seen. This time topped it by a huge margin. The light show was just unbelievable. On a side note, there's videos of the light guy playing the lights live along with the music! It's a spectacle for sure. 

I didn't really enjoy Koloss as an album until I saw them play songs from it live. Swarm was just a tribal experience, with everyone just going ape-shit to the drums. I turned around and literally everyone is just spazzing out in their seats with their eyes rolled back in their heads (I was in the seated upper section, BTW.) The highlight for me was the ultra intense buildup to In Death is Life. I had goosebumps when the lights starting going along with the single note guitar theme. 

All in all, one of the best shows I've ever seen, and definitely the longest set I've ever seen. Those Meshuggah guys could've played a three hour set no problem and I would have sat there entranced. If you can, catch this tour!


----------



## froghawk

I've created another piano transcription due to a request, this time of David:

Download the sheet music here.
Download the audio here.


----------



## Jonathan20022




----------



## IAMLORDVADER

I'll just leave this here

Rig Rundown - Animals As Leaders' Javier Reyes & Tosin Abasi - YouTube


----------



## durangokid

IAMLORDVADER said:


> I'll just leave this here
> 
> Rig Rundown - Animals As Leaders' Javier Reyes & Tosin Abasi - YouTube



Did you guys see the metal covered emg on Javier RGA8QM? I want those on my DC800!!!


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

durangokid said:


> Did you guys see the metal covered emg on Javier RGA8QM? I want those on my DC800!!!



Yea! That guitar looked sick!


----------



## spawnofthesith

Thank you Javier, for actually talking about your patches and which amps you're modelling with the Axe FX. These axe fx run downs are fucking boring when they just say "yup this is my axe fx".


----------



## jonajon91

Anyone else prefer Javier's custom to Tosin's?


----------



## Jonathan20022

jonajon91 said:


> Anyone else prefer Javier's custom to Tosin's?



It's an excellent custom, but it looks like a J Custom 8 haha. Nothing wrong with it, but Tosin's brings a lot more to the table in the way of things that we haven't seen before. I'd love to own Tosin's model if I ever got into 8 string material, which might eventually happen for me. The Wenge Neck must be so stable when on tour.


----------



## jonajon91

Kenji20022 said:


> It's an excellent custom, but it looks like a J Custom 8 haha. Nothing wrong with it, but Tosin's brings a lot more to the table in the way of things that we haven't seen before. I'd love to own Tosin's model if I ever got into 8 string material, which might eventually happen for me. The Wenge Neck must be so stable when on tour.



According to the video it is just a heavily modified RG(a?) model with the same pickups at tosin.


----------



## brutalwizard

She does it again. (she is only 9 years old)


----------



## Malkav

EDIT: So apparently Tosin is coming to S.A, which is cool, let's hope there'll be a Cape Town clinic.

DOUBLE EDIT: The agents just announced the dates for a Cape Town clinic, I am pleased


----------



## baptizedinblood

animalsasleader said:


> You sir, are incorrect. We have a bass track throughout every song. There is also "bass" on "Weightless" provided from a Native Instruments plug-in called Massive. It's basically a sine wave, so it doesn't have much articulation but is very full and round in it's timbre.
> It's interesting that you mention a lack of low end, because Fredrik was actively admiring the fullness of the low end we were achieving during a sound check and wanted to know exactly what we were doing to produce it. Also, Misha has started using Omnisphere for midi bass in his newer pre-production stuff, instead of an actual bass guitar (for convenience mostly). I personally love the sound of "real" bass, but this is simply another means of providing low end to a mix .
> Your thoughts concerning the "brittle" sound of the ionizers may be slightly off base.... My preference for bright cleans doesn't mean the Ionizers inherently are brittle. Javier is using the exact same pickup as me and has a pretty different tone simply based off of his preference in EQ. Also, depending on the room, you may be hearing the sound guy add frequencies to get things to "cut" more in the mix. The tone, i've crafted with my rig may sound a fair bit different by the time it's eq'd to sit with everything else.
> Ideally, you'll get a chance to play the pickups in a situation you are familiar with as opposed to trying to judge them from afar. There is so much to a good pickup, like how it actually "feels' when you're playing, etc..
> Sorry to rant but you've made some definitive statements that simply aren't true.



I stand corrected, my apologies for falsely assuming the lack of bass in both your live performance and on Weightless. 

As for the show...I'm just stating my *opinions*, I didn't really hear much bass at the show; could be the sound guy, could be my shitty ears/placement in the venue. Again with the pickups and tone, it's my opinion, I thought it sounded brittle. Definitely could have been the sound guy, or maybe I just don't like your current tone, because I've seen you guys a handful of times and it generally sounded a lot better before. Not trying to be definitive whatsoever, as it was _my _report (seepinion) on the show.


----------



## reau

Tosin teaches the tapping section of Isolated Incidents.


----------



## emujarofhagas

Oh, _that_ tapping section of Isolated Incidents.


----------



## Cloud2033

I had a question for the Tosin fans that know everything about the genius.
What exactly did he study? I know he got the main shred techniques down but in regards of his theory knowledge. I know there are players out there that want to mimic him because he is so inovative. And where should i start if i want to obtain his theory skill please help i want tp go to school just for theory but i dont know what to take. Thanks to anyone who could help me !!!! \m/ \m/


----------



## emujarofhagas

He went to Atlanta Institute of Music for around a year I think. If you want to learn the sort of theory he uses, just acclimate yourself to jazz theory as much as you can. I'd suggest The Jazz Theory Book by Mark Levine, very well-written and informative book. Jazz theory really isn't as structured as you'd might think if you come from a basic classical theory perspective, and many different chord movements "work" in jazz compared to classical (or really, anything but jazz). So playing around with your instrument and experimenting with different chords is your friend. IIRC, Tosin said in one of his Jamplay lessons that he basically writes like that (i.e. on the guitar).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Charges Against Animals as Leaders Guitarist Javier Reyes Dismissed | MetalSucks


----------



## simonXsludge

If you haven't seen it:


----------



## jonajon91

I'm sorry, its a very nice guitar, but the real news is that Javier and his friend have been acquitted of all charges since the boston incident. Seriously, that must be a huge weight off their back for a totally undeserved "crime".


----------



## lawizeg

He is so classy.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

jonajon91 said:


> I'm sorry, its a very nice guitar, but the real news is that Javier and his friend have been acquitted of all charges since the boston incident. Seriously, that must be a huge weight off their back for a totally undeserved "crime".


While that's bigger news there's nothing wrong with posting other AAL related things in here. It's still relevant.

Great news about Javier though.


----------



## Daf57

Tosin Abasi discusses his Ibanez TAM100

http://youtu.be/7EFIOkZUVk4


----------



## leonardo7

Awesome! Good job Tosin


----------



## khobi64

i feel sorry for javier...wheres his sig model


----------



## GizmoJunior

When is Tosin's haircut gonna get its own sig?


----------



## Maggai

Goddamnit he is so good. Everytime I watch a video of him I just have to go practice for a few hours.


----------



## Kroaton

The tone @5:57 is insanely awesome.


----------



## jehu12141987

Tosin is endorsed by Bananna Republic too.


----------



## Nats

I was expecting it to have 100 strings.


----------



## ittoa666

Damn. $4000? 

Sad to say I never looked up the price, but that's intense.


----------



## chassless

aaaaah I wish he played the outro at the end of the video ...


----------



## staytuned

incredible tone!!!


----------



## OzoneJunkie

ittoa666 said:


> Damn. $4000?
> 
> Sad to say I never looked up the price, but that's intense.



yeah. I mean, the RG2228 is what, $2200 or so? This is obviously nicer in a number of ways, but that's steep. Too steep. 3k would be reasonable to me...


----------



## Cloudy

Seems pretty pricey, still better than the m8m XD

It is J quality craftsmanship which is world reknowned and does has some pretty intense features, I can understand where Ibby is coming from with the price tag. I personally would never pay over 3k~ for it as stated above its just a fancy dancy 2228.


----------



## canuck brian

OzoneJunkie said:


> yeah. I mean, the RG2228 is what, $2200 or so? This is obviously nicer in a number of ways, but that's steep. Too steep. 3k would be reasonable to me...



Signature model immediately means that they have to pay Tosin a bit of cash on every model (at least it's typically done that way). Gold hardware is a bit more expensive, abalone costs more, more machining costs, different finish processes, maple cap and different neck woods. 4 G's sounds about right.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

His tone at 5:57 _almost_ makes me want to buy his sig, so facking heavy and focused; only problem is the price. :/


----------



## OzoneJunkie

canuck brian said:


> Signature model immediately means that they have to pay Tosin a bit of cash on every model (at least it's typically done that way). Gold hardware is a bit more expensive, abalone costs more, more machining costs, different finish processes, maple cap and different neck woods. 4 G's sounds about right.



All good points. Still expensive


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Nice lil interview, drops a little info on the next album 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhAetBJetVQ


----------



## liberascientia

Saw Tosin at a clinic on Wednesday night at a local store. Dude is such a down to earth guy. You'd expect someone that's widely regarded as one of the most talented guitarists on the planet to have even a slight ego, but nope. Asked him if there were plans for any more T.R.A.M. stuff and the answer was somewhere between 'no' and 'maybe'.

His tone was incredible though, literally the tightest and most focused tone I've heard in person.


----------



## DTay47

Slunk Dragon said:


> His tone at 5:57 _almost_ makes me want to buy his sig, so facking heavy and focused; only problem is the price. :/



How the hell does he get that tone, seriously?! Out of the middle pickup and neck split?! That is incredible. I really want a middle pickup on my 8 so I can do stuff like that.


----------



## Kroaton

DTay47 said:


> How the hell does he get that tone, seriously?! Out of the middle pickup and neck split?! That is incredible. I really want a middle pickup on my 8 so I can do stuff like that.



He says it in the video, the middle single coil pickup and the furthest coil of the humbucker (in split mode, the other coil is off for this) set in parallel.

It's not a normal 5 way switch option, his signature is custom wired with it.

You can read about series and parallel wiring here and here.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

glassmoon0fo said:


> Nice lil interview, drops a little info on the next album
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhAetBJetVQ


The interviewer really needs to speak into the mic.

Always love Tosin in interviews though, seems like the nicest guy in the world.


----------



## Azyiu

Wow @ that video demo / discussion is all I can say!


----------



## 1000 Eyes

Clinic


----------



## The Reverend

^ Tosin Abasi seems to be wholly and completely unable to stagnate. If you look at where he's taking that Wooten thumping technique in the second video, you can see just how far he's come from their first album.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

Thanks for those videos, I'll check them out later today. I love watching his clinics.

On an unrelated, still AAL related note Weightless finally clicked for me. I don't know why but for the longest time the album felt somehow lacking but suddenly it doesn't. I'm happy that it finally worked its way into my brain as I love this band. New Eden is so good.


----------



## H-Chan

Tosin's videos about clothing are far more entertaining.


----------



## jonajon91

Born of Osiris guitarist? ... did I miss something?


----------



## Malkav

jonajon91 said:


> Born of Osiris guitarist? ... did I miss something?


 
He was a sort of hired gun on tour with them a while back.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

I remember some interview with Lee from BOO where he talked about having to learn how to use Guitar Pro to make tabs for Tosin. I think it came up in a question about Jason and his use of GP or something.


----------



## guitareben

Twistedrock said:


> Dude is such a down to earth guy. You'd expect someone that's *widely regarded* as one of the most talented guitarists on the planet to have even a slight ego, but nope.



Well I'm not sure about that...

But I think it's cool that he's such a chilled guy


----------



## liberascientia

guitareben said:


> Well I'm not sure about that...
> 
> But I think it's cool that he's such a chilled guy


I dunno man, everyone I've ever met that's heard of him, or heard him play has agreed that even if they don't enjoy his style of playing, he's incredibly talented in terms of his technical chops. You can't really argue with that. It's even more apparent when you see him in the flesh, playing without a backing.


----------



## Opion

I think he might've meant in the sense like, "Not everyone knows who Tosin Abasi is" kind of thing. I'm sure you could play a clip of him playing to someone with no extended background in metal and they'd most likely agree he's super gifted. But we already know all that


----------



## Matt_D_

H-Chan said:


> Tosin's videos about clothing are far more entertaining.




dude, he's totally wearing a dress in that clinic.
totally rocks it to. go tosin


----------



## Idontpersonally

That fraggle face at the end just completed my life


----------



## reau

Javier just posted this on his youtube channel today and it sounds awesome!


----------



## jonajon91

Damn, I love his guitar ...


----------



## AugmentedFourth

I had a friend IM me saying that he thought it would be a good idea for Javier and Tosin to make an album where they traded off playing solo pieces, and perhaps call it "A Taste of Javier and Tosin" and have them pose seductively on the cover.

So within the hour, I made it happen.

Ladies and mentlegen, I present to you the 6-track EP
"A Taste of Javier and Tosin"

Track Listing:

1: TAM100 (Abasi) 0:46
2: Hace Tiempo (Reyes) 1:31
3: 7 String Slapping (Abasi) 1:01
4: An 8 String Short Piece (Reyes) 1:51
5: Julien Bergeron #8 Acoustic 8 String Guitar (Abasi) 0:52
6: Suspiro (Reyes) 0:59

Total Time: 7:00 (420 seconds exactly )

"A Taste of Javier and Tosin"



All jokes aside, this is a cool little playlist to listen to because none of these have ever actually been released, and they are very good compositions. Enjoy.


----------



## The Reverend

AugmentedFourth said:


> I had a friend IM me saying that he thought it would be a good idea for Javier and Tosin to make an album where they traded off playing solo pieces, and perhaps call it "A Taste of Javier and Tosin" and have them pose seductively on the cover.
> 
> So within the hour, I made it happen.
> 
> Ladies and mentlegen, I present to you the 6-track EP
> "A Taste of Javier and Tosin"
> 
> Track Listing:
> 
> 1: TAM100 (Abasi) 0:46
> 2: Hace Tiempo (Reyes) 1:31
> 3: 7 String Slapping (Abasi) 1:01
> 4: An 8 String Short Piece (Reyes) 1:51
> 5: Julien Bergeron #8 Acoustic 8 String Guitar (Abasi) 0:52
> 6: Suspiro (Reyes) 0:59
> 
> Total Time: 7:00 (420 seconds exactly )
> 
> "A Taste of Javier and Tosin"
> 
> 
> 
> All jokes aside, this is a cool little playlist to listen to because none of these have ever actually been released, and they are very good compositions. Enjoy.



This has to happen. If Tosin doesn't see it in this thread, I propose someone tell him at his next outing. Or maybe we should start a petition. I know a lot of fanboys (or at least more dedicated fanboys than myself) would be down for it. 

There also needs to be a bear rug somewhere on the cover.


----------



## Idontpersonally

That was tasty indeed. Thanks Aug.


----------



## lawizeg

reau said:


> Javier just posted this on his youtube channel today and it sounds awesome!




Wow. I love how classical his playing seems, it was honestly like I was listening to him say something. I'm so frequently stunned by the three of them in AAL, just how articulate and fantastic they are as musicians.

And his guitar is amazing


----------



## Jonathan20022

For people that have heard The Optimist 



I don't think it's legal to post up here since it's something you get for Subscribing to Guitar World. But it's out there in stream form, wasn't too hard to find. Track came out surprisingly well, glad it's more of a rhythm centered song.


----------



## Damo707

Pessimist - sounds like a periphery track until halfway through, then it sounds like periphery..


----------



## The Reverend

As much as I love AAL, I'm not in the position, nor do I have the inclination to subscribe to GW just to hear their new songs. Even if they try to sucker me in with Ben and Dweevil. In fact, maybe it's best that I don't so I won't have to deal with Asking Alexandria.


----------



## 80H

The Reverend said:


> As much as I love AAL, I'm not in the position, nor do I have the inclination to subscribe to GW just to hear their new songs. Even if they try to sucker me in with Ben and Dweevil. In fact, maybe it's best that I don't so I won't have to deal with Asking Alexandria.



Yeah, but hey, it's one of the reasons AAL is out there anyways - companies like GW/prosthetic are willing to give them the exposure for the cash that they assume will come with the risk. 

At the very least, guitarworld has it's strong points that kind of make up for the annoying qualities of all mainstream magazines (sensationalism, buy this, no buy this, buy both, want a pedal?, yeah you want this guitar, oh hey its tosin, buy this amp, buy these picks, buy this, buy this, here's paul gilbert, buy this, here's some guy that works for us that's pretty bad but he means well, dont forget to buy this too, do these boobs make you want to buy this?)


----------



## MetalBuddah

lawizeg said:


> Wow. I love how classical his playing seems, it was honestly like I was listening to him say something. I'm so frequently stunned by the three of them in AAL, just how articulate and fantastic they are as musicians.
> 
> And his guitar is amazing



Well, he does play classical guitar


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Got a tab going for Optimist over in the Technique/tabs forum, if anyone wants to get started on it. That riffing is gorgeous, and pretty fun to play. Man, nobody makes use of the full range of the instrument like Tosin


----------



## Housty00

I can't find either of the tracks anywhere and it's absolutely killing me.


----------



## Jarmuh

If someone has access to the tracks "optimist" and "pessimist" and are fully capable of posting it on here or a linking a stream to these songs do it please, I've searched hours for them on google and couldn't find anything except for GW subscription shit


----------



## sakeido

yikes i hope these are very early pre-production clips, not sounding good at all. Optimist flies head first into mediocrity starting 2/3rds of the way in, Pessimist starts as by-the-numbers shred wank and changes gears into being a periphery b-side 

don't like either song even a little. Pessimist especially is really bad, expect much much better from these guys


----------



## Jarmuh

Yeah I feel the same about Pessimist it's not that amazing it just sounds like a slowed down Periphery song,but I like Optimist though but I still hope not the whole the album is like this because misha + tosin wrote 6 songs already; I was expecting these new songs to be along the ranks of the first Animals as Leaders album


----------



## BlackdOut177

I thought the two songs were just a bonus to go along with the Guitar World subscription. I didn't think they were new Animals As Leaders material but maybe I missed something!


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Jarmuh said:


> .


 
It wasn't my intention for anyone to post links to pirated music, I shouldnt have said anything at all as a matter of fact. I'm pretty sure the forum has a policy on posting links to pirated material, you may want to edit your post man


----------



## spawnofthesith

AAL shouldn't pander exclusivity to such a shit magazine.


----------



## fungwabus117

Holy shit. The bit in the preview expands into one of the heaviest things I've heard in a while. How the .... does that sound so massive? Loving this.


----------



## Blasphemer

The tone in Optimist is way too "splatty" for me. I think it's rad that Tosin has found a tone he likes with the split coils, but using that with high gain is a recipe for ickyness, IMO.


----------



## fungwabus117

Blasphemer said:


> The tone in Optimist is way too "splatty" for me. I think it's rad that Tosin has found a tone he likes with the split coils, but using that with high gain is a recipe for ickyness, IMO.



What do you mean by "splatty" ? if you don't mind me asking? Also, can you tell if the bass is an octave lower, or in unison? I can't really tell. This tone for me is a huuuuge step up from weightless. I thought the tone on weightless was kinda flat and boring.


----------



## nostealbucket

I love Optimist.

Pessimist on the other hand... It just sounds like another Periphery song.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Pessimist sounds like a Periphery song for sure, I enjoy the ending of it a ton though. Sludgy/Doom kind of section that works really well, as a whole it doesn't really fit since the beginning is focused on the atmospheric setting with a solo over it. Optimist is however excellent, very easy to enjoy and almost has this walking sound to it, like it's constantly progressing.


----------



## Taylord

I like both songs and have no complaints haha.


----------



## Blasphemer

By splatty I mean it sounds like a split single coil, stratty tone. It'd sound great clean, but its not working with the high gain, to my ears


----------



## glassmoon0fo

I actually really dig the single coil tone, been listening to a lot of Hendrix lately so I'm sure that has something to do with it. Plus, I'm not sure the piece would work as well with a totally clean tone, I've been playing it both ways and it just seems to work better with light distortion. Subjective as fook in this place


----------



## AugmentedFourth

I actually like the tone he used as well, but overall I feel like the track is a bit cheesy.

It seems to me that Tosin wrote a kick ass riff (A section) and then Misha just kinda extended it with some djents... like really the song as a composition leaves a bit to be desired in terms of development, both thematically and _harmonically_ (ahem, djent).

Like sure the riff makes a reappearance when Tosin does his harp picking thing, and at the end (sort of), but it stays pretty much the same. The only thing the djents do is reinforce the same damn note we've been hearing the whole time (that low, tonic E) and introduce a bit of chromaticism... but it hardly counts as development or a melody in itself, at least not in the way I expect from like, an AAL song. =/


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Well, these were both written for GW as short teasers, not as album pieces. I'm sure they could have developed both farther, but why bother? I like it as is, and it'll whet my apatite for more AAL/Bulbage down the road.


----------



## technomancer

spawnofthesith said:


> AAL shouldn't pander exclusivity to such a shit magazine.



Yes they should not pander to the 200,000 circulation of Guitar World... they should totally focus on the 10,000 or so active members here


----------



## sakeido

glassmoon0fo said:


> Well, these were both written for GW as short teasers, not as album pieces.



thank god


----------



## Jonathan20022

The tracks are great honestly, I mean you got to consider that each of the 4 wrote a song. Keeping that in mind, it's clear that Optimist was primarily Tosin, and Pessimist was primarily Misha's writing. This is why I normally don't enjoy teasers, they raise expectations WAY too far for releases like these. 

I remember hearing Isolated Incidents for the first time and turning it off because the intro felt extremely forced. I ended up liking the whole album and that song after giving the whole thing a spin. I also fell into listening to all of the teasers for Tesseract's latest, thankfully it was amazing enough for me to enjoy it all regardless 

Either way, there isn't any actual confirmation that these songs are you know, New AAL/Juggernaut songs. But I wouldn't have a problem if either of them were, thoroughly enjoyed them both.


----------



## Lianoroto

Kenji20022 said:


> Either way, there isn't any actual confirmation that these songs are you know, New AAL/Juggernaut songs. But I wouldn't have a problem if either of them were, thoroughly enjoyed them both.



Misha said these were tracks they made on commission from GW somwhere in the Periphery-thread, not part of any new albums to come as of now.


----------



## edonmelon

I happen to love both songs. I am SO happy that Tosin's 8 string clean piece became a full track because I loved that shit.
Pessimist sounds like one of Misha's NGD tone tests and that isn't a bad thing either!


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Reviewed?
Misha Mansoor (Periphery) And Tosin Abasi (Animals As Leaders) Team Up For Two Tracks -


----------



## ShreddyESP

Animals As Leaders played in my City (Bangalore) a little over a month ago. It was one of the best shows i've ever been to. These guys put on such a fantastic performance. True masters of their craft!


----------



## Chuck

Marshalls ehh? How was their tone?


----------



## Kiwimetal101

^ Thinking the same thing.... :/


----------



## metal_sam14

^ They run their axe fx's into the power amps, they were running axe fx 2's into Mesa dual reco's and cabs in Australia last year


----------



## Chuck

metal_sam14 said:


> ^ They run their axe fx's into the power amps, they were running axe fx 2's into Mesa dual reco's and cabs in Australia last year



Ahh gotcha. Thanks Sam


----------



## ShreddyESP

metal_sam14 said:


> ^ They run their axe fx's into the power amps, they were running axe fx 2's into Mesa dual reco's and cabs in Australia last year



Yep! Those Marshalls weren't used at all. Not by any of the bands


----------



## spawnofthesith

Poor marshalls


----------



## metal_sam14

ShreddyESP said:


> Yep! Those Marshalls weren't used at all. Not by any of the bands



At least the thought was there I guess


----------



## xfilth

Any info on this? :O


----------



## fungwabus117

xfilth said:


> Any info on this? :O



OH ShITTTTTTTTTTT. I really hope we get a teaser or something!


----------



## ayaotd

Pumped. Why no teaser?!


----------



## AdenM

Just saw AAL last night in Sacramento. It was AAL, Navene, and a couple local bands. Local bands were meh, but it was Navene's first show as an electro/percussion (idk how to describe it) artist and it was SICK. Really nice palate cleanser before AAL came out, some cool dubstep/Dn'B type stuff. AAL came out and killed it, of course. They played 4 songs off the self titled and 3 off Weightless (i think, I'm not the biggest fan of Weightless). No new stuff, but it was great. They ended with CAFO and the crowd didn't start getting crazy till then, but when they did it was amazing. Excited for new materialz

Edit: Not sure what their live rig on Summer Slaughter was, but they had the Axe-FX running into Port City 2x12's that were mic'd up. (might have ran em direct into the club's monitors too, not sure.)


----------



## DiegusMaximus32

AdenM said:


> Edit: Not sure what their live rig on Summer Slaughter was, but they had the Axe-FX running into Port City 2x12's that were mic'd up. (might have ran em direct into the club's monitors too, not sure.)



Their rig was the same as this: Rig Rundown - Animals As Leaders' Javier Reyes & Tosin Abasi - YouTube

Sounds ....ing doooope. Got the chance to play through this at the Camping with Animals at the beginning of the year. Beastly.


----------



## slapnutz

Dont think this has been posted. The ever elusive and rare "pro-shot" vids of Tosin/AAL.

From Axe Fest 2012. Recent upload on this channel.


----------



## flavenstein

slapnutz said:


> Dont think this has been posted. The ever elusive and rare "pro-shot" vids of Tosin/AAL.
> 
> From Axe Fest 2012. Recent upload on this channel.




I wonder why they don't make backing tracks without the lead guitar for stuff like this. I don't know anything about recording or mixing so there's probably a good reason. Great video anyway


----------



## larry

i know jeff loomis does --or at least it sounds that way to me. he leaves the harmony lines in, which i like.


i don't think it'd be that difficult to do.. just tedious maybe, especially if you have a large catalog. though, i suppose one could just have a select few tracks prepared solely for clinics. i'll never make it that far, but i feel like this is how i'd handle it..


----------



## AdenM

Navene's performance opening for AAL last Wednesday


----------



## isispelican

great interview


----------



## GiveUpGuitar

Hey Guys!

I recently got to do an interview with Javier. Check it out, and if you like it, check out the rest of our channel! We have interviews with Dillinger Escape Plan, The Contortionist, Within the Ruins, and many more!


----------



## jonajon91

Javier is my favorite of the animals!

---edit---

I think its time to listen to mestis again


----------



## jimwratt

larry said:


> i know jeff loomis does --or at least it sounds that way to me. he leaves the harmony lines in, which i like.
> 
> 
> i don't think it'd be that difficult to do.. just tedious maybe, especially if you have a large catalog. though, i suppose one could just have a select few tracks prepared solely for clinics. i'll never make it that far, but i feel like this is how i'd handle it..




It's not that hard to go into a DAW and mute a couple of tracks an bounce to disk. I'm thinking it has to be more of a business thing than anything else (control of the masters, fear of backing tracks getting leaked which could represent a loss for future merchandise, etc.).


----------



## Daf57

*Tosin Abasi - Prog-Gnosis - DVD*

NewBay Media Online Store &mdash; Tosin Abasi - Prog-Gnosis - DVD


$10 - not bad to have all of that on one DVD.

(sorry if repost - mega thread too big to read all ...  )


----------



## reau

Here is a great interview about the new album.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

Images from Nolly's FB page. 2 days into tracking guitars!












This album is going to sound immense with him involved


----------



## lawizeg

Glad both Nolly and Misha are involved. This is going to be a great album...I can feel it.


----------



## slapnutz

Greetings all, found another vid in my crusade for all *Pro-shot* AAL vids similar to the vid I posted earlier above. 

From Ibanez Guitar Festival. So its quite recent.







Y'all welcome now ya here.


----------



## Solodini

Too kick heavy but nice to be able to hear Javier! Although they seem to have some timing issues. Don't know if that's in the recording or the performance. Poor monitoring onstage?


----------



## slapnutz

Solodini said:


> Too kick heavy but nice to be able to hear Javier! Although they seem to have some timing issues. Don't know if that's in the recording or the performance. Poor monitoring onstage?



Well Tosin did they that off all 3 members, Matt does the most improv during playing so maybe they are just getting used to it?

Although TBH I didnt think that was that bad.


----------



## Solodini

There were just bits in the first track where it felt REALLY off, to me. Most was fine, just those more intricately timed bits where any lag becomes really noticeable.


----------



## guitareben

Can't wait for the new album


----------



## KingTriton

Animals As Leaders - Hyphens Master Mp3 Download

Here is the old demo called "Hyphens Master" for anyone that hasn't heard it. Some riffs in it later got reworked into the song "Weightless". Pretty cool big orchestral sounding song!


----------



## glassmoon0fo

I think the original title was "hyphens" and that was the master mix, but I could be wrong


----------



## lawizeg

I liked that! Thanks a bunch


----------



## Negav

I love them, but to sound like them you need to toss in a bass E.


----------



## isispelican

Nolly is playing bass on the new album so it going to sound huge! Cant wait!
Instagram


----------



## abandonist

Sounds like calypso.


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

It seems like any band that happens to have Meshuggah riffs in their songs specifically posts themselves tracking the Meshuggah riffs


----------



## bulb

WildBroskiAppears said:


> It seems like any band that happens to have Meshuggah riffs in their songs specifically posts themselves tracking the Meshuggah riffs



Ah if you heard the riff itself you wouldn't find it to be so Meshuggah like. 
On a fun side note, that one is probably my favorite song we did haha.


----------



## works0fheart

Any rough estimate on when we'll be able to hear a new track from the album or anything like that to keep all of us sated? I'm looking forward to this album big time, but I could definitely go for a small teaser lol.


----------



## bulb

works0fheart said:


> Any rough estimate on when we'll be able to hear a new track from the album or anything like that to keep all of us sated? I'm looking forward to this album big time, but I could definitely go for a small teaser lol.



The album is still being recorded so you probably won't hear much for a while. 
Just FYI on how all this stuff works:
Teasers come out as part of promotion once an album has been turned in. Usually once there is a release date set, which is at least 3 months after the album is turned in, there will be a schedule of how to promo and release and teasers start coming out somewhere in that promo cycle.


----------



## Merge

Got my ticket to see AAL in Baltimore in February!!!!


----------



## AuroraTide

Any chance the new album will be for sale on the Aussie tour? It's a few weeks before the North American album release tour starts


----------



## Merge

I'm not sure, I don't know when it's scheduled to be released here in the US. I knew they were recording a new CD, but I wasn't aware that this was an album release tour. I just saw a post on Facebook that advertised their show in Baltimore, I bought a ticket 10 minutes later


----------



## thatdjentkid

Merge said:


> I'm not sure, I don't know when it's scheduled to be released here in the US. I knew they were recording a new CD, but I wasn't aware that this was an album release tour. I just saw a post on Facebook that advertised their show in Baltimore, I bought a ticket 10 minutes later



I don't believe the earlier tour in australia is part of the album release tour. But, I wouldn't be surprised if they played a teaser like how they unveiled Isolated Incidents early.


----------



## reau

Nice vid of Tosin testing out a Liuteria GNG 7 string.


----------



## asher

Man, closest is Baltimore again. On a Thursday >:[


----------



## jonajon91

^^ Jesus it seems Tosin has almost regressed as a player. That video was massively sloppy.


----------



## anomynous

Animals As Leaders Album Release Tour


Meet & Greet options for the upcoming tour. The second option should be interesting to a lot of people on here.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

jonajon91 said:


> ^^ Jesus it seems Tosin has almost regressed as a player. That video was massively sloppy.



I thought the same thing when I watched a clinic of his online a few days ago, but I thought it was more to do with playing to the backing track..


----------



## avinu

jonajon91 said:


> ^^ Jesus it seems Tosin has almost regressed as a player. That video was massively sloppy.



Well everyone has their good days as well as their bad days so to speak. Also it sounded like he was playing a bunch of new material in that video. It appears that some jazzy goodness is headed are way guyz.


----------



## asher

jonajon91 said:


> ^^ Jesus it seems Tosin has almost regressed as a player. That video was massively sloppy.



Maybe says more about me, but aside from having to re-enter a couple things I didn't notice anything


----------



## technomancer

avinu said:


> Well everyone has their good days as well as their bad days so to speak. Also it sounded like he was playing a bunch of new material in that video. It appears that some jazzy goodness is headed are way guyz.



Not to mention if I'm not mistaken that was a fanned fret guitar somebody just handed him to play and he usually uses straight frets. That's enough to throw anybody off if you're not used to it


----------



## JoeyBTL

technomancer said:


> Not to mention if I'm not mistaken that was a fanned fret guitar somebody just handed him to play and he usually uses straight frets. That's enough to throw anybody off if you're not used to it



He seemed to make it around his Strandbergs pretty well haha he very well may not be used to them as much anymore though. It could also be the scale length. Just going from a 25.5" scale to an extended range and playing anything pretty technical can feel pretty different if you don't do it very often. 

But I didn't seem anything wrong with the playing there anyway.


----------



## JosephAOI

Tosin has never exactly been the "cleanest player ever" either, imo. His style always felt more natural to me, not very tight. Maybe that's just me though.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

jonajon91 said:


> ^^ Jesus it seems Tosin has almost regressed as a player. That video was massively sloppy.



No offense, but what the FUUUCK are y'all talkin'?! He's as well within his style as he's ever been here, I'm not seeing anything sub par for a test session. You kids have some wild expectations or maybe you're just way better than me


----------



## jonajon91

I wasn't trying to insult him or his playing, but I have seen him play a LOT better than in that video.


----------



## Jonathan20022

jonajon91 said:


> I wasn't trying to insult him or his playing, but I have seen him play a LOT better than in that video.



Everyone has bad days, and everyone's human. All of us have experienced this and it could be for a number of reasons, not warming up, different setup, etc. I'd say it's unfair to say he's regressing as a guitarist.


----------



## jonajon91

Okay, yeah I realise in hindsight that that was a bit much and I know that the cercumstances might not have been great, but still its not the first time I have seen him playing so far below his best.


----------



## TheFerryMan

anyone know what he's playing around :28 sounds super familiar but i can't place it


----------



## StevenC

TheFerryMan said:


> anyone know what he's playing around :28 sounds super familiar but i can't place it



The Price of Everything and the Value of Nothing.


----------



## TripperJ

....ing christ. Give Tosin a break he's testing a guitar so he's just jamming out, I don't think any of you play perfectly all the time (and did you see what he was playing). We all know how good of a player he is and expect so much from him, but the man is not a machine .


----------



## vilk

If even half this crazy shit is on the new album it is going to be ....ing awesome.


----------



## Khoi

so stoked on the new tour, I'll definitely be seeing them when they come to St. Pete. VIP Package #2 as well! 

One thing I don't understand is what this tour means, being an "Album release tour," assuming their album isn't even going to be out by the time it starts? Or is it a Pre-Album Release tour, then they tour again when the album is actually out? So it's basically just a tour?


----------



## The Reverend

Khoi said:


> so stoked on the new tour, I'll definitely be seeing them when they come to St. Pete. VIP Package #2 as well!
> 
> One thing I don't understand is what this tour means, being an "Album release tour," assuming their album isn't even going to be out by the time it starts? Or is it a Pre-Album Release tour, then they tour again when the album is actually out? So it's basically just a tour?



It's an awareness thing. The places they play before the release will hear some new tunes and want to buy it, the places they play after will be reminded it's out and buy it. 

Or pirate it, but whatever. 

I wish I could go, but I don't want to go back to my old stomping grounds in Houston to see them. I'll catch them at South By So What, since it'll be 10 minutes away.


----------



## JmCastor

Its funny that his column in the new GuitarWorld talks about how when he walks into a music store, everyone expects him to be a beast as soon as he picks up the guitar

3:35 better be a F****** song!!! i've been obsessed with that riff since i watched him play it in a clinic video as an example of 5 note patterns created by 3 hammer-ons 2 picked notes. That riff is probably why i am getting a Carvin Dc800 lol


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

And I thought he could play guitar well...psshhh


----------



## JmCastor

and 8:35 of the video in question is f*****' crazy son!


----------



## brutalwizard

Hey northwest guys. After some googling around looks like there is a west leg to the cd release tour including salt lake 3/19 at in the venue and Seattle 3/25 at el corazon.


----------



## Deathbykidd

brutalwizard said:


> Hey northwest guys. After some googling around looks like there is a west leg to the cd release tour including salt lake 3/19 at in the venue and Seattle 3/25 at el corazon.



Gonna just go and assume no idaho date...


----------



## brutalwizard

Deathbykidd said:


> Gonna just go and assume no idaho date...



Lol of course not. The pantheon agency very much dislikes Idaho. But salt lake isn't that far and it's so beautiful.-


----------



## Blasphemer

Deathbykidd said:


> Gonna just go and assume no idaho date...



Welcome to my life. Bands NEVER come to Maine. I think the last decent band we had around here was High on Fire, but that was like 2 years ago.


----------



## Deathbykidd

brutalwizard said:


> Lol of course not. The pantheon agency very much dislikes Idaho. But salt lake isn't that far and it's so beautiful.-



I'm starting to think every agency hates Idaho. SLC isn't really an option for me either.. lol


----------



## AuroraTide

Anyone else going to Tosins master class in Melbourne?


----------



## Double A

Blasphemer said:


> Welcome to my life. Bands NEVER come to Maine. I think the last decent band we had around here was High on Fire, but that was like 2 years ago.


IDK... we get Slayer like 8 times a year.

There are some seriously awesome metal bands in Maine right now though, best it has ever been imo. Last Chance, Ruin, Sawtopsy, Ripfence, Living Impaired. Too bad most of Maine thinks this is Portland, Oregon and not Portland, Maine.


----------



## AugmentedFourth

Animals as Leaders, via Facebook & Twitter:



> UK People! Get the new Rock Sound Magazine to listen to a new Animals as Leaders song!



Not this crap again... Oh well, still worth it in my opinion 
Although I myself will be waiting for it to be leaked to YT or whatever.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Had to share, still laughing


----------



## jonajon91

Thats no good. I'm pretty sure about 2% of AaL fans heard the last two songs that Tosin and Misha released that way.


----------



## Blasphemer

Double A said:


> IDK... we get Slayer like 8 times a year.
> 
> There are some seriously awesome metal bands in Maine right now though, best it has ever been imo. Last Chance, Ruin, Sawtopsy, Ripfence, Living Impaired. Too bad most of Maine thinks this is Portland, Oregon and not Portland, Maine.



Yeah, slayer with no Hanneman isn't really slayer, though 

And as for bands in the state, my comment about the last good band I saw was talking about national bands. Theres a shit-ton of local talent around. Last Chance (minus the fact that they're essentially broken up), Falls of Rauros, Waranimal, Hessian, Values, Holy Filth. The list goes on.

Back on topic, the chances of AAL ever coming here is pretty damn slim


----------



## baptizedinblood

Saw AAL perform at NAMM at the Tama 40th Anniversary Show. Matt Garstka is one insanely good drummer.


----------



## codync

AugmentedFourth said:


> Animals as Leaders, via Facebook & Twitter:
> 
> 
> 
> Not this crap again... Oh well, still worth it in my opinion
> Although I myself will be waiting for it to be leaked to YT or whatever.



I've been searching Google and YouTube for "animals as leaders" results from the past 24 hours ever since they announced this. It's gotta turn up soon!


----------



## MemphisHawk

Stoked to hear it. I'm sure it's a good track.


----------



## bulb

You guys should be excited, it's one of my personal favorites from the new album!


----------



## Apatheosis

Oh man, this is awkward now that Bulb is lurking this thread 

I'll be attending a lesson with Tosin on Sunday at the Melbourne leg of the Periphery tour and I have absolutely no idea what I should ask him or talk to him about or anything. He's my idol and has been for so many years...

I'm also attending the hang-out/meet and greet before the show. I'm going to grab as many pictures of me meeting him as my pride can handle and definitely get him to sign my Strandberg Boden 8 on the backplate.

To make things even more bizarre I am also bringing along one of Perry Ormsby's 2013 Hypemachines to see how Tosin will take to it - this is kind of a last minute thing that came up when the co-ordinator of the 2014 run was alerted to the fact that I would be attending the mini-clinic.

It's going to be a really crazy weekend, without a doubt. Sorry for the personal blog entry, I figured this thread was most appropriate for voicing my bewilderment at my current situation.


----------



## bobbybuu

Apatheosis said:


> Oh man, this is awkward now that Bulb is lurking this thread



He's always lurking...watching...in the shadows.


----------



## JoeyBTL

This all seems weird. Just a couple pages back Misha said, in December that they were still recording the album, now it's almost February and they've released a song, but to the UK. And their album release tour starts at the end of Feb but there aren't even preorders out yet. 

I just want to know when I can hear the new music!


----------



## codync

bulb said:


> You guys should be excited, it's one of my personal favorites from the new album!



What's the song called mang? Can't WAIT for this release! And we don't even have an album title or artwork yet!


----------



## Jonathan20022

They're going to pull a Beyoncé on us guys 

Can't wait, seriously


----------



## technomancer

bulb said:


> You guys should be excited, it's one of my personal favorites from the new album!



I'll be excited when there's a release date for the new album


----------



## isispelican

new track live
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbqA22fdnT8


----------



## jonajon91

As much as I enjoyed the first album and to a lesser extent the second album. I'm not sure if I am ready for another instrumental album on my radar. Same reason I have not gotten into awesome bands like scale the summit and pomegranate tiger.


----------



## StevenC

That sounded awesome! I'm really excited to hear the album now.


----------



## elnyrb10

jonajon91 said:


> As much as I enjoyed the first album and to a lesser extent the second album. I'm not sure if I am ready for another instrumental album on my radar. Same reason I have not gotten into awesome bands like scale the summit and pomegranate tiger.



AAL just does something for me that those other instrumental bands like scale the summit and polyphia don't. like both animals as leaders are in my top ten albums and always will be and i seriously love everything single song because they are like an open ended question that i can keep finding different answers to. all the other instrumental bands just have song heavy riffs without a memorable lead line over it then a clean section and then more solos. animals just floats my boat i guess


----------



## The Reverend

elnyrb10 said:


> AAL just does something for me that those other instrumental bands like scale the summit and polyphia don't. like both animals as leaders are in my top ten albums and always will be and i seriously love everything single song because they are like an open ended question that i can keep finding different answers to. all the other instrumental bands just have song heavy riffs without a memorable lead line over it then a clean section and then more solos. animals just floats my boat i guess



If I'm going to listen to an instrumental band, I need more than just great technique and genre conventions. I feel that AAL does this really well. There's no band you can point to as an incredibly obvious inspiration for their sound, whereas many other bands sound like generic shit without a vocalist at worst, to impressive but somehow lacking at best. I think the only other instrumental band I would really go out of my way to see would be CHON! for a similar reason.


----------



## KingTriton

When is this issue released that has 1 new song?!


----------



## elnyrb10

The Reverend said:


> If I'm going to listen to an instrumental band, I need more than just great technique and genre conventions. I feel that AAL does this really well. There's no band you can point to as an incredibly obvious inspiration for their sound, whereas many other bands sound like generic shit without a vocalist at worst, to impressive but somehow lacking at best. I think the only other instrumental band I would really go out of my way to see would be CHON! for a similar reason.



could not have said it any better dude


----------



## eastguitar




----------



## asher

I am incredibly excited now. That sounded awesome. Kinda fresh for them - I think I'm detecting more of Javier's hand in the writing, which is only a good thing.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Even though it's kinda hard to hear some parts, that does sound like a pretty awesome tune. I'd love to hear a better quality version of it, but here's to hoping we'll get a teaser soon!


----------



## Jonathan20022

End of March guys. A lot of sick releases coming in March!


----------



## KingTriton

COME ON PEOPLE MAKE SOME ....ING NOICE IM SUPER STOKED FOR THEIR NEXT RELEASE!! ARENT U?!??! THIS IS OUR FAVOURITE ....ING BAD OF ALL TIMES RIGHT!!?! MY BODY IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIS READY!


----------



## Doug N

KingTriton said:


> COME ON PEOPLE MAKE SOME ....ING NOICE IM SUPER STOKED FOR THEIR NEXT RELEASE!! ARENT U?!??! THIS IS OUR FAVOURITE ....ING BAD OF ALL TIMES RIGHT!!?! MY BODY IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIS READY!



Can't quite hear you.


----------



## isispelican

The song has leaked but it's pretty low quality, you can search it on google. There is a slight but noticeable change in the style and in the way Tosin soloes. The low E string sounds super clear!


----------



## Opion

^I'm not sure how keen the mods are with people discussing leaks, but at least you didn't link it here...that said...



O-O


----------



## anomynous

Supposedly the album title is "Joy of Motion"


----------



## cfrank

New Animals As Leaders Track Makes Its Way To The Net - Heavy Blog Is Heavy


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Oh man, I love that. Sounds incredible.
Stylistically, it sounds like a blend between the first two albums.


----------



## AugmentedFourth

Mmh... 11/4...

That synth part towards the middle reminds me of Evan Brewer's newer album. Harmonies are sweet as always.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

I reeeally like this track. They're diving headfirst into the "spanky" coil tappy sound aren't they?


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

That was highly enjoyable, even more so than the second album (nothing has come close to the first one for me though).


----------



## metal_sam14

Mother of god that is awesome.


----------



## AuroraTide

Won't play on my iPhone


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Damn it, I'm too late, it's set to private. :/


----------



## AugmentedFourth

Here's a mirror I found: Animals as Leaders - Lippincott


----------



## vilk

This is ....ing brilliant!


----------



## Slunk Dragon

AugmentedFourth said:


> Here's a mirror I found: Animals as Leaders - Lippincott



Wow, that's rather different, but I love the synthy lead in the middle of it. Sounds like good ol' AaL doing the shit that I love the most!


----------



## tmfrank

Cannot wait to hear this with a proper mix...


----------



## abandonist

Sounds like AAL.


----------



## The Reverend

abandonist said:


> Sounds like AAL.



There's the abandonist we know and love. I was starting to lose you in all the sensible posts.  

I like what I'm hearing. Seems like AAL went with a toned-down approach to this song. It's not as showy as the self-titled, or thumpy as their second release. I feel like I could learn this song, which is new for me!


----------



## shpence

It has a refreshing vibe to it. Very much digging it.


----------



## Nats

tmfrank said:


> Cannot wait to hear this with a proper mix...



Run it through a mastering plugin with the checkbox for "brick wall" checked.


----------



## InfinityCollision

One of their better efforts from a songwriting standpoint imo. Still doesn't quite do it for me, but I could listen to it more than once at least.


----------



## MemphisHawk

fun to play along to this. (the parts that i can after a listen) Just heard the song today finally. Cool Sound!. The main riff at the beginning is pretty easy, which I am happy that they have a song in the realm of human playability. I want to sit down and figure out the clean parts maybe next weekend if no one does first. I have a marathon this weekend or else I would do it then. 

My favorite little section of the song is here. Goes hard. This is how I tabbed it, but play the notes wherever you like! 

PS- this probably looks like garbage on a cell phone. Just saw that on mine. 

3:26 - 3:45

5----------------6--------------------------------------------------6-----------------------------
6--------------------------------------7---3-2(bend)------------------------------7--3-2(bend)
7---------3---4---------7--3--8---4-----------------3------3---4-------7-3-8--4---------3----
8--0-1-4---3-----6--7----------6-------3-------------6--3---3-----6-7-------6----3-------6--


----------



## Dropsonic

Posted on their facebook :


----------



## RoRo56

The Joy of Motion 3/25/14

Edit: whoops


----------



## pestilentdecay




----------



## avinu

Dropsonic said:


> Posted on their facebook :



Is that suppose to be a micro organism or something? 

From what I've heard I think this might be my favorite album. I mean I loveeeeee this band's prior stuff. They're one of my favorites. I never thought I'd say this but I'd like to hear a more "watered down" effort from AAL. I think a more digestible album is in order this time around and I think that's what we just might get.


----------



## anomynous

Animals As Leaders To Release &#39;The Joy Of Motion&#39; In March - Blabbermouth.net




> "I think some of the new tracks are some of AAL's strongest and musical material yet and extremely happy with how the album came out. Everyone who took part with this album (Misha Mansoor (Periphery), Adam Getgood (Periphery), Diego Farias (Volumes), and Navene Koperweis is extremely talented and I think we've done a great job of capturing it onto what is now the third Animals as Leaders album."



Wonder what Navene did
States *Reyes*: "I think some of the new tracks are some of *ANIMALS AS LEADERS*' strongest and musical material yet, and [I am] extremely happy with how the album came out. 
"Everyone who took part in this album &#8212; *Misha Mansoor* (*PERIPHERY*), *Adam Getgood* (*PERIPHERY*), *Diego Farias* (*VOLUMES*) and *Navene Koperweis* &#8212; is extremely talented and I think we've done a great job of capturing it onto what is now the third *ANIMALS AS LEADERS* album." 

Read more at Animals As Leaders To Release &#39;The Joy Of Motion&#39; In March - Blabbermouth.net​


----------



## abandonist

The Reverend said:


> There's the abandonist we know and love. I was starting to lose you in all the sensible posts.



I mean that positively. They have a distinct riff style and this maintains it.


----------



## jwade

Really love the sort of banjo-style picking on the little teaser bit.


----------



## AugmentedFourth

abandonist said:


> I mean that positively. They have a distinct riff style and this maintains it.



To be sure. Anytime I hear someone say that something "sounds like AAL," I can't imagine that being a negative thing.


----------



## Khoi

anomynous said:


> Wonder what Navene did



probably took care of the electronic parts like he did with Evan Brewer's album. His electronic stuff is sick.


----------



## coreysMonster

It took me about 10 seconds to realise who Adam Getgood is.

I blame the Periphery thread.

I heard the leaked track and honestly wasn't that impressed, but then the Sumerian clip showed up, and I'm excited as anything now. It sounds a lot more like the stuff that got me into AAL in the first place (Point to Point, Modern Meat).


----------



## Chuck




----------



## asher

Dammit. Closest show is ....ing Baltimore. On Thursday. -.-


----------



## Slunk Dragon

So seeing them at the Detroit show! So glad they are coming here!


----------



## StevenC

New track!


----------



## MemphisHawk

I'm gonna buy the album. Anybody complaining that they are bringing their best with what has been posted so far is just looking to hate them.


----------



## Igotsoul4u

I cannot stand the sound of the drums. Sounds like a robot. Quantization overkill. The song is cool but not blowing me away. sounds like a steve vai thing.


----------



## anomynous

Best Veil of Maya song ever


----------



## isispelican

Too early to tell but it looks like the BOO-TWDA case, where half of the album was a complete sellout and the other half was great. REALLY disappointed with this track!


----------



## SD83

StevenC said:


> New track!




I never listened to the second record, but the first one, at least to me, sounded more like a demonstration of what Tosin was able to without anything remotly resembling a "song". Really impressive as a musician, and it actually sounded good, but nothing memorable... 
This song on the other hand... wow. Sounds great, not in a "how do you play this with just 2 hands?" way, but as a song. Maybe I just never understood the old stuff. Maybe I should not have stopped trying after 2 or 3 spins. This one immediatly clicked. Good stuff


----------



## Captain Butterscotch




----------



## Zalbu

I like it. You people should know by now that AAL albums have a lot of variety. Sounds pretty bad because of the YouTube quality, though.


----------



## Paul McAleer

In b4 people start judging the album based on 2 songs


----------



## nikolazjalic

Don't understand all the hate, nothing revolutionary but a headbanger for sure


----------



## MemphisHawk

Igotsoul4u said:


> I cannot stand the sound of the drums. Sounds like a robot. Quantization overkill. The song is cool but not blowing me away. sounds like a steve vai thing.


 

It's live drums. They even posted the video of the drums being tracked a couple months back.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

I didn't really enjoy AALs second album that much but I liked the first album and I like the new tracks. I like that it's more "metal" sounding than the second album was.


----------



## asher

Paul McAleer said:


> In b4 people start judging the album based on 2 songs



Too late


----------



## Paul McAleer

Enjoyed both of their albums particularly the second one, it's a nice album to chill out to without things being way over the top y'know. I like that they have some variety going on.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

MemphisHawk said:


> It's live drums. They even posted the video of the drums being tracked a couple months back.



Lol, quantizing can and will be applied on live recorded drums in modern production.

That being said, I think the drums sound awesome. That short, but high attack sounds so damn aggressive, but still leaves so much space open for the rest of the mix.

And the song is solid as well. Just overall, great job - can't wait for the album.


----------



## GunpointMetal

yeah, just because a drummer records into microphones doesn't mean that's what you're gonna hear in the final product either.....


----------



## sakeido

Paul McAleer said:


> In b4 people start judging the album based on 2 songs



Sumerian definitely leads with the djentiest sumerian-core songs on the album so while I don't doubt there will be other, better stuff on there... these songs are really not what I want to hear from these guys. Best VoM song ever for sure. Mix is super sick tho


----------



## technomancer

Maybe it will grow on me, but listening to that 2nd track really does nothing for me. 

That said I'm a huge fan of the band so I'll definitely be buying the album.


----------



## Paul McAleer

asher said:


> Too late


----------



## Sebski

I'm glad they're going back to a more metal sound, it's not amazing but definitely enjoyed it.

I really couldn't stand Weightless just because almost every guitar melody on that album sounded way too odd for me and not pleasant on the ears at all. 

I'm hoping for more tracks like On Impulse, CAFO, Songs of Solomon, Point to Point.

I just really want Javier's writing to come out more because I loved some of the Mestis stuff.


----------



## fps

MemphisHawk said:


> It's live drums. They even posted the video of the drums being tracked a couple months back.



Nope, they'll have been quantized, triggered etc. he will have played live, but then they'll have been endlessly messed around with.


----------



## Chuck

anomynous said:


> Best Veil of Maya song ever



That was my first thought as well


----------



## StevenC

technomancer said:


> Ignore this, misread something



I read somewhere it was 4 Javier/Tosin songs and the rest, I think 8, were Tosin/Misha. That could totally be wrong, though. I think it was Misha's ask.fm. This one definitely sounds more Misha than Javier.


----------



## JoeyBTL

technomancer said:


> Since Javier apparently had nothing to do with the album



When has this been said?

Without even saying if its good or bad, it doesn't really sound like AAL. The lead parts are cool and sound good but as said, it really could be a number of bands. (I do like it in general though. Nothing wrong with some heavies, especially when its not filled with over processed guitar tones.) The other track though, definitely sounds like them. As well as the short teaser video, so I'm still stoked for the album.


----------



## anomynous

technomancer said:


> Since Javier apparently had nothing to do with the album that's not very likely


wat


----------



## Svava

It sounds like Intervals doing a cover of Misha Mansoor doing a cover of Petrucci's interpretation of an Animals as Leaders song.


...


----------



## elnyrb10

sakeido said:


> Sumerian definitely leads with the djentiest sumerian-core songs on the album so while I don't doubt there will be other, better stuff on there... these songs are really not what I want to hear from these guys. Best VoM song ever for sure. Mix is super sick tho



i came to post a a very similar point. the reason sumerian decided to post this first is because this song will reach a larger listening audience and make more people excited about this album coming out. that being said, the song is a grower for sure. and i flocking love this mix, but that might be a direct result of my large man crush on nolly but


----------



## avinu

I liked it


----------



## Opion

I do have to admit that when I first heard it, I was like "Hmm, sounds like Tosin and Misha hammering out some Meshuggah-inspired wanking" but it certainly has its unique moments that I've come to expect from Animals as Leaders. Having heard the teaser and the song they've been playing live, I'm not going to pass judgment just from this song alone. I have faith the rest of the record will deliver the goods.


----------



## Scattered Messiah

Hm ... I am honestly surprised by my reaction: total indifference.

This is the first time, an AAL song has a good (even though its terribly modern and compressed) sound, the guitars sound fat and you hear the bass.
The composition is good, but I nearly cried when they did not use the theme at around 2:00 once more in a different context :-(

Other than that? it's slightly more metal than I used to think of AAL, it's also slightly more predictable. I guess that makes a good song to catch a crowd.

What remains to be seen is if the rest of the album will be more "crazy" concerning the used progressions, etc.

So far so good, I guess...


----------



## Merge

I like what I've heard so far, looking forward to hearing the new album.


----------



## AugmentedFourth

SD83 said:


> I never listened to the second record, but the first one, at least to me, sounded more like a demonstration of what Tosin was able to without anything remotly resembling a "song". Really impressive as a musician, and it actually sounded good, but nothing memorable...
> This song on the other hand... wow. Sounds great, not in a "how do you play this with just 2 hands?" way, but as a song. Maybe I just never understood the old stuff. Maybe I should not have stopped trying after 2 or 3 spins. This one immediatly clicked. Good stuff



I find this comment to be interesting, and it's definitely not a unique response to AAL's music. It's pretty common that I see people make comments that AAL songs (for the most part I speak on behalf of their eponymous release) are mostly technical and make for some great guitar wizardry and such without much other substance.

I am curious if the people that say this (like SD83) say it because they are very into metal music. Not trying to offend anybody that holds this very legitimate _opinion_, but I honestly couldn't have cared less about technical ability or any kind of metal music at all when I first found AAL.

I see a lot of fans of bands/artists such as Sithu Aye, Plini, Piotrek Gruszka, David Maxim Micic, etc. praise them for having tasteful compositions and soloing -- and in some cases I can agree with that -- but in general I find that their harmonies are uninteresting and their development of theme is weak, so that their solos sound unbased (like you said, nothing memorable). AAL doesn't do this. Their compositions on their eponymous (and Weightless for that matter) hearken to various bits of classical music in their development of theme, sense of melody, and harmonic content (harmonic content also often using bits that extrapolate upon jazz music).

Have you ever listened to Modern Meat and not wanted to cry? Have you ever listened to the end of Tempting time and felt the potent manipulation of the lydian mode boggle your mind with its beguiling simplicity? Just listen to David off of Weightless! The sonorities are *absolutely crushing*, and without the use of drums, distortion, bass, loudness, or technical proficiency that couldn't be pulled off by your average 14 year old.

Don't take this the wrong way -- I'm not trying to make anyone mad or sprinkle fancy words around to look cool or something. I'm just saying that yeah, if you think that AAL is technical wankery or that it can't be that good if it's instrumental, you are in fact missing something. In fact, you might just be missing the whole thing. 

EDIT: I decidedly refrain from comment on any new material until the album comes out and I listen to it at least ~5 times.


----------



## vilk

That first leaked song - amazing
This recently released song - well... I just hope it sounds better in the context of the whole album. It might be alright if it's used to break up a couple slower songs. But I hope to god there are no more like it.

I'm a team weightless guy though.


----------



## The Reverend

I liked it. It's also not completely unlike Tosin to throw some grooves into songs that don't necessarily leak solos and chords. In fact, I think Weightless had some pretty extended thumping parts that were all about groove. 

Waiting to hear the album before judging. After all, the first time I heard Modern Meat I said, "Meh." Then I heard CAFO six months later and shat.


----------



## lawizeg

I liked it, but I feel like this is one of those times where the first single is one of the 'worst' songs on the album.

I mean for an AAL song compared to like Tempting Time its not remarkable, but still good. Liked the licks a lot, and the groove had me head-bobbin'. I have faith in Tosin.

As for my 'team'...I LOVE the first album to death, in a "I'm just gonna sit here and listen to this blow my mind and love every second of it&#8212;aw its over " way. I love Weightless in a "just gonna put on some jams as I do something else" way.


----------



## technomancer

JoeyBTL said:


> When has this been said?
> 
> Without even saying if its good or bad, it doesn't really sound like AAL. The lead parts are cool and sound good but as said, it really could be a number of bands. (I do like it in general though. Nothing wrong with some heavies, especially when its not filled with over processed guitar tones.) The other track though, definitely sounds like them. As well as the short teaser video, so I'm still stoked for the album.



I just realized I completely misread something. Ignore my comments about Javier


----------



## JoeyBTL

technomancer said:


> I just realized I completely misread something. Ignore my comments about Javier



haha its all good.


----------



## jwade

Strange song, sounded very jam-like compared to what I would expect from AAL. No opinion one way or the other yet, as their albums tend to have a specific flow. I'm very curious to see what this song follows/leads into...


----------



## tomsargent

AugmentedFourth said:


> I find this comment to be interesting, and it's definitely not a unique response to AAL's music. It's pretty common that I see people make comments that AAL songs (for the most part I speak on behalf of their eponymous release) are mostly technical and make for some great guitar wizardry and such without much other substance.
> 
> I am curious if the people that say this (like SD83) say it because they are very into metal music. Not trying to offend anybody that holds this very legitimate _opinion_, but I honestly couldn't have cared less about technical ability or any kind of metal music at all when I first found AAL.
> 
> I see a lot of fans of bands/artists such as Sithu Aye, Plini, Piotrek Gruszka, David Maxim Micic, etc. praise them for having tasteful compositions and soloing -- and in some cases I can agree with that -- but in general I find that their harmonies are uninteresting and their development of theme is weak, so that their solos sound unbased (like you said, nothing memorable). AAL doesn't do this. Their compositions on their eponymous (and Weightless for that matter) hearken to various bits of classical music in their development of theme, sense of melody, and harmonic content (harmonic content also often using bits that extrapolate upon jazz music).
> 
> Have you ever listened to Modern Meat and not wanted to cry? Have you ever listened to the end of Tempting time and felt the potent manipulation of the lydian mode boggle your mind with its beguiling simplicity? Just listen to David off of Weightless! The sonorities are *absolutely crushing*, and without the use of drums, distortion, bass, loudness, or technical proficiency that couldn't be pulled off by your average 14 year old.
> 
> Don't take this the wrong way -- I'm not trying to make anyone mad or sprinkle fancy words around to look cool or something. I'm just saying that yeah, if you think that AAL is technical wankery or that it can't be that good if it's instrumental, you are in fact missing something. In fact, you might just be missing the whole thing.
> 
> EDIT: I decidedly refrain from comment on any new material until the album comes out and I listen to it at least ~5 times.



Good ears, man! I wish I could hear specific modes and the like. Nevertheless, I'm really digging the new song. I think I'll go again for listen number two.


----------



## Zalbu

The production, mixing and guitar tones are much more solid this time around, which really makes me look forward to the rest of the album. The low E is really tight and clear.


----------



## JP Universe

I loved both songs... Gives me a fredrik sol niger vibe. I'm more excited about this album than anything else... Ever


----------



## JulianEmdon

JP Universe said:


> I loved both songs... Gives me a fredrik sol niger vibe. I'm more excited about this album than anything else... Ever



Yeh me too.. 
'Tooth and Claw' - it has everything: Prog, djent, shred, glitchy electronic stuff, bizarre guitar techniques, strangeness, epicness... everything I like about AAL in one track


----------



## danresn

I thought the production sounded amazing and the music was really solid. Maybe not a standout but a good mid album song.

Edit: I know Youtube compresses audio but you can still hear the 'potential'


----------



## Lianoroto

Is it just me or did that section after 2:30 kinda sound like the solo-project of the Rings of Saturn guy?

Solid song tho. Bet it will feel even better in the context of the album.


----------



## jephjacques

Lippincott fukken OWNS. Psyched for this record.


----------



## kevdes93

meh, underwhelmed. self titled was best imo


----------



## gunch

Lippincott was cool and even though the other song does sound a lot like VoM it's not bad


----------



## Double A

I am not sure how people can really say this doesn't sound like AAL. This sounds EXACTLY like AAL, as do the first two albums. 

I am pretty sure I haven't heard an AAL song that wasn't awesome.


----------



## SandyRavage

Pretty bummed about this one. Tosin's comments after he left Relfux and why he didnt do a solo project to begin with really seem like they are starting to come true.

Regardless always good production and I'm sure kids will love it but to me this song felt a lot like white noise.

Gonna get flamed for this for sure but still reserving judgement for the rest of the album.


----------



## GunpointMetal

SandyRavage said:


> Tosin's comments after he left Relfux and why he didnt do a solo project to begin with really seem like they are starting to come true.



exprain prease


----------



## Necris

Tooth and Claw sounds more like Tosin cycling through his bag of tricks while a backing band plays through AAL-inspired sections of music than it does a song he actually sat down and took the time to arrange. Not feeling it.


----------



## lewstherin006

Zalbu said:


> The production, mixing and guitar tones are much more solid this time around, which really makes me look forward to the rest of the album. The low E is really tight and clear.



Nolly from periphery mixed it and misha helped produce it also. Im sure that has a lot to do with it.


----------



## SD83

AugmentedFourth said:


> I find this comment to be interesting, and it's definitely not a unique response to AAL's music. It's pretty common that I see people make comments that AAL songs (for the most part I speak on behalf of their eponymous release) are mostly technical and make for some great guitar wizardry and such without much other substance.
> 
> I am curious if the people that say this (like SD83) say it because they are very into metal music. Not trying to offend anybody that holds this very legitimate _opinion_, but I honestly couldn't have cared less about technical ability or any kind of metal music at all when I first found AAL.
> 
> I see a lot of fans of bands/artists such as Sithu Aye, Plini, Piotrek Gruszka, David Maxim Micic, etc. praise them for having tasteful compositions and soloing -- and in some cases I can agree with that -- but in general I find that their harmonies are uninteresting and their development of theme is weak, so that their solos sound unbased (like you said, nothing memorable). AAL doesn't do this. Their compositions on their eponymous (and Weightless for that matter) hearken to various bits of classical music in their development of theme, sense of melody, and harmonic content (harmonic content also often using bits that extrapolate upon jazz music).
> 
> Have you ever listened to Modern Meat and not wanted to cry? Have you ever listened to the end of Tempting time and felt the potent manipulation of the lydian mode boggle your mind with its beguiling simplicity? Just listen to David off of Weightless! The sonorities are *absolutely crushing*, and without the use of drums, distortion, bass, loudness, or technical proficiency that couldn't be pulled off by your average 14 year old.
> 
> Don't take this the wrong way -- I'm not trying to make anyone mad or sprinkle fancy words around to look cool or something. I'm just saying that yeah, if you think that AAL is technical wankery or that it can't be that good if it's instrumental, you are in fact missing something. In fact, you might just be missing the whole thing.
> 
> EDIT: I decidedly refrain from comment on any new material until the album comes out and I listen to it at least ~5 times.



No offense taken. Yes, I am into metal music. A bunch of rock, hip hop, some reggae as well, but mainly metal. When it comes to instrumental music, there are very few songs outside classical music which I like and which kind of stuck to my head/ear/whatever (the "usual" stuff... Metallica's Orion etc.). I'm not saying AAL is technical wankery, but aside from this song, I never really understood it. I don't care what scales or modes there are, if this part has some insane polyrythm or whatever... if it sounds good to me, it sounds good, if it doesn't, it doesn't. People tell me Unexpect are completly chaotic, to me, first time I heard them, it sounded like every single note is in the perfect place. Between the buried and me on the other hand... every one around here seems to be fascinated, and I just hear a bunch of talented musicians play awesome stuff that just doesn't fit together at all, just to name two examples. The melodies, themes and soli on the first record are nice, some are awesome, they just don't make sense as a "song" in my head.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

SD83 said:


> People tell me Unexpect are completly chaotic, to me, first time I heard them, it sounded like every single note is in the perfect place.


If I were single (and possibly homosexual) a proposal would be on it's way to you. Unexpect is the most perfect band ever.


----------



## SandyRavage

GunpointMetal said:


> exprain prease



Something about a solo album would be gratuitously unnecessary and an excercise in self indulgence. 

The last two songs seem to me much less interesting however as a fan will be picking up the album regardless and hope these (as stated before) are just beig released to appease the Sumerian djent fans and I will reserve my final judgent for the actual album as hopefully it will be much more interesting.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

I seriously don't get why everyone says that Tooth and Claw sounds like Veil of Maya.

Animals as Leaders still don't have a bassist.


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

I'm still not sure how I feel about this. It seems like it's trying to be many different songs at once...but I'm 100% for grooves like the one that pops up in the song. I wouldn't be surprised if the drums were hardly quantized at all. Having seen AAL three times, I always noticed that quality to Matt's drumming. He's astoundingly precise.

The little transition at 3:02 really reminded me of the clean guitar transition in Zyglrox for a split second.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

SD83 said:


> *Between the buried and me* on the other hand... every one around here seems to be fascinated, and I just hear a bunch of talented musicians play awesome stuff that just doesn't fit together at all, just to name two examples.


Ever listened to Telos, Selkies, or Autodidact?


----------



## Zalbu

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Ever listened to Telos, Selkies, or Autodidact?


Or Swim To The Moon? BTBAM have the ability to make 18 minute songs less boring than 4-minute songs from a lot of other bands.


----------



## wankerness

Man, that lippincott song was incredible. Not so keen on the officially released one but I now have really high hopes for this album. Tooth and Claw at least demonstrated that the guitar tone is back to sounding massive and super-clear, unlike the second album which was kind of fuzzy and indistinct on all the low stuff.


----------



## works0fheart

If I'd heard Tooth and Nail and not been told it was Animals as Leaders I'd have hated it, and I do hate it. It really doesn't sound like them at all and the song is pretty boring as a whole. WoooOOOOoooo breakdowns.... No.


----------



## AugmentedFourth

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Ever listened to Telos, Selkies, or Autodidact?



To be fair, I think I see what SD83 is getting at. I *love* me a bit of BTBAM, e.g. Mordecai, Parallax I, Selkies, Foam Born A. But at least 50% if not more of the time BTBAM kind of devolves into uninteresting riffs that rely on some combination of:

A) Excessive and tasteless chromaticism
B) Generic metalcore riffs that cover no new harmonic ground
C) Screamed (viz. pitch-free) vocals

Oh yeah, and weird time signatures. Otherwise it wouldn't be progressive, right?

That said, BTBAM has some _SERIOUS_ talent. They just rarely display it... unless you count Trioscapes. 

On topic: The two song names so far are interesting... Tooth and Claw makes a lot of sense considering it's Animals as Leaders, but Lippincott doesn't seem like it would fit a theme (even if it is a reference to Tom Lippincott).


----------



## InfinityCollision

Viridian arguably remains my favorite BTBAM song 

My gripe with AAL's music tends to be structural - the melody and harmony are interesting enough, but sometimes the writing leaves the structure a little too exposed and "blocky" feeling, for lack of a better way to phrase it. This is exacerbated by the way he tends to shift between techniques/styles at the same time. It's not a full-on riff salad, but it has a bit of that flavor to my ear sometimes even though he's really got a lot more happening than that would imply.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

BTBAM are amazeballs go listen to white walls, however don't know why where talking about them here when theres a mega thread for them.. 

EDIT: Should probably add some AAL talk..

Tooth in claw is a bit meh atm, didn't sem to explore the motifs brought up through out the song enough and KIND OF relied on a djenty riff to carry the song


----------



## Rook

Looking forward to hearing more and reserving judgement for now. It sort of sounded how I expected to which sounds like a really silly thing to say (and isn't a bad thing) about a record but I just mean compared to some people who were like 'WOAH NEW DIRECTION'.

The VoM reference a few pages back made me lol too, I thought that haha.




StevenC said:


> New track!




Keep that garbage out of here


----------



## Apatheosis

It doesn't even sound like Animals As Leaders for the first 2 minutes. It just sounds like an Axe FX-II tone test


----------



## wankerness

Apatheosis said:


> It doesn't even sound like Animals As Leaders for the first 2 minutes. It just sounds like an Axe FX-II tone test



Listen to the other song posted, that one's wayyyyy more interesting.


----------



## avinu

I'm not trying to be rude honestly. But I'm wondering where you're basing the reasoning behind "It doesn't sound like Animals As Leaders". I mean I understand that it sounds more.. raw or whatever but dude this is the same band playing. I think it's counter productive to say a band doesn't sound like you think they should sound. Think about it. I know AAL has a distinctive sound but they most certainly shouldn't be boxed in creatively by preconceived notions on what their material should sound like. This is _their_ band and they're gonna play what _they_ write so essentially it _does_ sound like AAL. Again not trying to offend. Just my perspective on it.


----------



## Rook

^Think you read a little far into what he said there


----------



## jmeezle

Apatheosis said:


> It doesn't even sound like Animals As Leaders for the first 2 minutes. It just sounds like an Axe FX-II tone test



I love it that a "tone test" is being compared to an accomplished bands' music. The kids on here never cease to amaze me. FEEDBACK ON MY PERIPHERY TONE TEST AND DJENT MIX PLZ!

Laughable.


----------



## Apatheosis

jmeezle said:


> I love it that a "tone test" is being compared to an accomplished bands' music. The kids on here never cease to amaze me. FEEDBACK ON MY PERIPHERY TONE TEST AND DJENT MIX PLZ!
> 
> Laughable.



Chill guys, the joke is that the first half of the song is a bunch of djent riffs and breakdowns.


----------



## avinu

Rook said:


> ^Think you read a little far into what he said there



Yeah probably lol. Sorry, I was trying to get all deep and stuff.



> Chill guys, the joke is that the first half of the song is a bunch of djent riffs and breakdowns.



I'll try and be more djentle next time bro.
>.>


----------



## Breadmonkey

Slunk Dragon said:


> I seriously don't get why everyone says that Tooth and Claw sounds like Veil of Maya.
> 
> Animals as Leaders still don't have a bassist.



Wasn't there a video of Nolly tracking bass for them? Or was that a dream, in which case I apologise hahahaha


----------



## anomynous

Yes, Nolly did bass on the album


----------



## KingTriton

I really liked the first song they released! Tooth and Claw is the first song ever by AAL that i was genuinly completely WTF about, didnt like it at all . Im waiting patiently for the album though as im sure they will deliver one hell of a 3d release!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Slunk Dragon said:


> I seriously don't get why everyone says that Tooth and Claw sounds like Veil of Maya.
> 
> Animals as Leaders still don't have a bassist.



How are these two things even remotely connected? I just don't see it...


----------



## TripperJ

Kurkkuviipale said:


> How are these two things even remotely connected? I just don't see it...


Bass is a HUGE factor in Veil of Maya's music, I think that's what was meant. Their bassist plays a 7-string bass for gods sake.


----------



## GSingleton

Better yet, the song sounds like a generic sumerian band


----------



## avinu

GSingleton said:


> Better yet, the song sounds like a generic sumerian band



Prepare your body for a neg rep tidal wave


----------



## bhakan

TripperJ said:


> Bass is a HUGE factor in Veil of Maya's music, I think that's what was meant. Their bassist plays a 7-string bass for gods sake.


EDIT: nvm


----------



## Jonathan20022

Are people seriously this thick? For ....s sake, since when do all of Sumerian's bands play shit like this? 

This sounds exactly like something that would have been on the first album, how are some of you saying this doesn't sound like Animals As Leaders? Have any of you even listened to the first album in it's entirety? It has so much variation, how can you even pinpoint their sound at all? 

Weightless had a resounding theme and feeling throughout the album, and that's the most this band has ever had. Without any prior knowhow, If you listened to Modern Meat, then CAFO directly afterwards. How many of you would even consider it the same band?

Equating this to the garbage that is I See Stars, Capture The Crown, Make Me Famous. Which is to me the definition of generic content on that label, is ....ing hilarious. This is miles better than that crap.


----------



## works0fheart

Jonathan20022 said:


> This sounds exactly like something that would have been on the first album



Stopped reading right there lol...


----------



## Jonathan20022

works0fheart said:


> Stopped reading right there lol...



 Considering you think this whole song is consisted of breakdowns, don't worry I really couldn't be bothered by your opinion anyways.

It has all the elements that many other songs on the first album have, if you don't think so then you probably didn't even listen to more than 1 minute of this song.


----------



## thearistocat

So I enjoyed Tooth & Claw more the second time I listened to it. Lippincott was an instant like, so chill


----------



## works0fheart

Jonathan20022 said:


> Considering you think this whole song is consisted of breakdowns, don't worry I really couldn't be bothered by your opinion anyways.
> 
> It has all the elements that many other songs on the first album have, if you don't think so then you probably didn't even listen to more than 1 minute of this song.



I never said the whole song was breakdowns anywhere in what I said. And nope, you shouldn't be bothered by my opinion, but you take the time to argue your point against mine so I mean...

This song is literally a joke. It is pretty much the epitome of a band who has seen some recognition with the djent kids because that's been the new mall-core of the last few years. It's a dull, and stereotypical genre, just the same way Tooth and Nail is as a song, but I guess not all of us realize that a flavor of the moment eventually becomes just that.

Go ahead, convince yourself you'll care about this stuff 5 or so years from now, just the way people like yourself were so convinced metalcore bands like As I Lay Dying were going to last forever. 

Animals as Leaders are some great musicians, but even Tosin has gotten really arrogant in the last few years since the release of Weightless and maybe he needs to realize that because he's a great player doesn't mean he's going to just escape criticism when he goes off and does something completely different than what he has put out previously. They're really setting themselves up for a lot of criticism when they completely change sounds. There isn't one song on the S/T that sounds even remotely similar to Tooth and Nail. There are heavy songs, but they don't sound like a skipping Veil of Maya track like this does.

But then there are always the people like you who will defend him until he's/they aren't relevant anymore.


----------



## Zalbu

Dear ....ing God, people. How is this song any different from Tempting Time or To Lead You To An Overwhelming Question? Better production =/= generic.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

I felt a great disturbance in the Force, as if millions of jimmies had suddenly been rustled. I fear something terrible has happened.

I hope the rest of the CD finds a nice happy medium between this djent fest and Lippincott. More Lippincott than Tooth and Claw.


----------



## ScottyB724

works0fheart said:


> but even Tosin has gotten really arrogant in the last few years



Can I buy the drugs you're smoking? Clearly mine aren't good enough.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Well first off, I'm not a die hard AAL fan I've seen them live twice now and really enjoyed the show. I just think what you're saying is absurd and you seem to be critiquing them as if they sold out or something. You're literally judging Animals As Leaders, AND even Tosin on a personal level based off of one song that's been released so far that you may not even enjoy. 

I don't see where you're getting this arrogance vibe from the guy either, I met him twice and he was really pleasant to talk to. Same vibe with the rest of the band, including Navene at the time. I mean unless you know him on a personal level and you're speaking for the rest of his band mates, I think you're really just talking out of your ass. Not only that but you keep referring to him when talking about AAL as a whole, Tosin/Matt/Javier are all songwriters for the band, and for a few songs here Misha, and I'm sure even Nolly had some kind of creative input. All I see is you targeting Tosin as if he's the direct cause of, _in your words_ "the epitome of a band who has seen some recognition with the djent kids because that's been the new mall-core of the last few years."

Now if we were talking about a band like Born of Osiris, I'd have to agree with you. However we're not, we're talking about a single song which already sounds completely different to another song off of the same record, "Lippincott". I think you're overreacting and judging a record harshly for something you have not even a single notion of what the end product will sound like. I don't have to convince myself of anything because no one knows about the future, who knows what will happen to Animals As Leaders? I can't say and neither can you, so why worry if they'll be gone in 5 years or not? Just enjoy the music if you can bring yourself to, and if not just listen to something else 

Also considering As I Lay Dying went on for well past a decade, and is still highly regarded as one of the best in that genre, I fail to see the comparison. Nothing lasts forever, but you won't know if something was the flavor of the month or just a fad until they _actually die out_.


----------



## works0fheart

Jonathan20022 said:


> _As I Lay Dying is still highly regarded as one of the best in that genre, I fail to see the comparison._





I can't even begin to bother to reply to you lol. I'm so done.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Oh I forgot, personal musical taste discredits your entire argument unless you agree with the person on the other end. 

If you really don't have any response to an argument, I guess that's one way to go about validating yourself


----------



## MemphisHawk

works0fheart said:


> when they completely change sounds.


 
"Progressive" Metal. dictionary.com is free to use brother.


----------



## works0fheart

Jonathan20022 said:


> Oh I forgot, personal musical taste discredits your entire argument unless you agree with the person on the other end.



The irony here, I don't think you see it.



MemphisHawk said:


> "Progressive" Metal. dictionary.com is free to use brother.



Progressive metal has been around long before this strain of aids you guys call "djent", even existed.


----------



## Paul McAleer

Everyone crying and moaning and i'm just here enjoying the finer things like this tune.


----------



## MemphisHawk

works0fheart said:


> Progressive metal has been around long before this strain of aids you guys call "djent", even existed.


 
My guess is that I have 8-10 years on you, so no need to explain what was around when you were playing with your Radio Flyer.


----------



## Zalbu

works0fheart said:


> Progressive metal has been around long before this strain of aids you guys call "djent", even existed.


...and? Djent is prog metal but not all prog metal is djent.


----------



## works0fheart

Uh-oh, the inevitable age-argument on the internet, because that's a great verification as to whose intelligent now days 

_"My daddy is tougher than your daddy"
"I'm smarter because my age"
"I bet I can pee further than you"
"Children, they'll never be able to truly appreciate the art that is open-note chugging"_



Zalbu said:


> ...and? Djent is prog metal but not all prog metal is djent.



Your point? It's trash either way, so


----------



## Zalbu

works0fheart said:


> Your point? It's trash either way, so


I'm asking what your point is. How does the fact that prog metal has been around for a long time discredit what djent is?


----------



## Jonathan20022

I just find it hilarious that you avoid every point I've made, you have no sensible argument anyways. 

You just sound like an upset fanboy because someone didn't have the time to sign your merch or didn't notice you at a show. And now you're using some made up notion that he's gotten arrogant recently to vent your frustration with their musical output, and you validate that by telling yourself that it's said member's fault for all of this.

Whine more dude, or just spend some time on the Youtube Comments section. I'm sure you'll find some people there who will agree with you


----------



## works0fheart

works0fheart said:


> _the art that is open-note chugging_



It discredits it in that it's not that^ Not even close. I understand this is all subjective, but there's a certain extent to where something is overdone, and bands like Veil of Maya and even Periphery have definitely managed to take something that might be a credible playing style in one way and use it to an extent that it's just obnoxious. But of course, they're not to blame... There's always that thing called Meshuggah too...


----------



## MemphisHawk

Well, what would you consider the best example of prog metal in your eyes?

The best example of djent? That way we have an idea where you are coming from.


----------



## Zalbu

works0fheart said:


> It discredits it in that it's not that^ Not even close. I understand this is all subjective, but there's a certain extent to where something is overdone, and bands like Veil of Maya and even Periphery have definitely managed to take something that might be a credible playing style in one way and use it to an extent that it's just obnoxious. But of course, they're not to blame... There's always that thing called Meshuggah too...


Periphery are getting less and less djenty and are moving towards a more traditional prog metal sound with every release, but whatever helps you sleep at night.


----------



## Paul McAleer

Should start getting on topic with AAL now rather than "What's considered prog/not prog your opinion hurts my feels."


----------



## works0fheart

Jonathan20022 said:


> I just find it hilarious that you avoid every point I've made, you have no sensible argument anyways.
> 
> You just sound like an upset fanboy because someone didn't have the time to sign your merch or didn't notice you at a show. And now you're using some made up notion that he's gotten arrogant recently to vent your frustration with their musical output, and you validate that by telling yourself that it's said member's fault for all of this.
> 
> Whine more dude, or just spend some time on the Youtube Comments section. I'm sure you'll find some people there who will agree with you



Because the points you've "made" are literally too ignorant for me to even begin to reply to so I'd rather just be subtle than blatantly call you a moron. 

You can see how smug and arrogant Tosin is in nearly every video interview he's ever done, and that really doesn't matter much to me, but that personality is reflected in his music. Everyone knows that 90% of the AAL material is wrote by him. If this is news to you then you learn something new every day I guess. No one is whining. Do you think that I really care about what this band or any other in the same vein does? Nope. I just think it's sad how blinded by fanboy-love some of you are. It's ridiculous. It's like this band can do no wrong in your eyes. If anything, I gave my opinion, you let your inner teen/As I Lay Dying-fan angst get to you and felt compelled to defend your "sacred-djent". 



*Animals as Followers*

Before that becomes an album title, I said it here first.



MemphisHawk said:


> Well, what would you consider the best example of prog metal in your eyes?
> 
> The best example of djent? That way we have an idea where you are coming from.




Prog, to me, is bands like Cynic and Exivious, or Blotted Science.

Djent, to me, consists of bands like Mesuggah, VoM, AAL to an extent (prior to now), and maybe Born of Osiris. 



Zalbu said:


> Periphery are getting less and less djenty and are moving towards a more traditional prog metal sound with every release, but whatever helps you sleep at night.



That's true, but even so I still can't stand them. The singing drives me insane, the song structures are just generally boring to me, and I really can't for the life of me understand why the band even needs 3 guitar players.

Misha is a great musician also, but it doesn't mean I like his work.


----------



## ScottyB724




----------



## Opion

So much animosity in here! I think everyone should play nice...the album's out in almost a month!


----------



## anomynous




----------



## GSingleton

avinu said:


> Prepare your body for a neg rep tidal wave



I want it....My body awaits...


----------



## Fiction

works0fheart said:


> Everyone knows that 90% of the AAL material is wrote by him.



That sure is an exact figure!

"Woah, Javier that sure is an excellent groovy widdly you got there! But come on, buddy, you and Matt have already hit your 10% quota for the album."

- Tosin, real life.


----------



## avinu

> You can see how smug and arrogant Tosin is in nearly every video interview he's ever done


WAT? A while back at a show right after they released their s/t Tosin let me play his super expensive one of a kind JHLuthier custom. This was right after he saw me walk out of the bathroom. I washed my hands but he didn't know that.. After, he was showing me and a few dudes some of his live gear and explaining (quite extensively) how his live setup is etc. All the while just chit chatting about music stuff. That does not sound smug to me. The dude is ultra grounded and as far as I could tell pretty effing cool.

Also I think you're confusing a positive sense of accomplishment and arrogance. I mean how would you feel if you were in a respected/relatively famous prog band? You would feel like you've accomplished some sweetness and it would feel damn good.


----------



## big_aug

avinu said:


> WAT? A while back at a show right after they released their s/t Tosin let me play his super expensive one of a kind JHLuthier custom. This was right after he saw me walk out of the bathroom. I washed my hands but he didn't know that.. All the while he was showing a few dudes some of his live gear and explaining (quit extensively) how his live setup is etc. That does not sound smug to me. The dude is ultra grounded and as far as I could tell pretty effing cool.
> 
> Also I think you're confusing a positive sense of accomplishment and arrogance. I mean how would you feel if you were in a respected/relatively famous prog band? You would feel like you've accomplished some sweetness and it would feel damn good.



I went to a guitar clinic at a New York city guitar shop with Tosin, and he was pretty damn cool. It was a very small place so it was kind of an intimate setting. Maybe 30-40 people max. He answered all questions and put on a great performance. He seemed cool to me.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams




----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

anomynous said:


>


Whatha? This gif makes no sense with the text displayed on it.


----------



## anomynous

Don't question it.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

anomynous said:


> Don't question it.


 What are you gonna do, knock my block off?


----------



## asher

Listened to it again.

Still like it.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Great song. It's definitely a bit more accessible than their others I'd say.


----------



## Skyblue

New song- pretty meh IMO. Sounds a lot like another random Djent band, honestly... 
The teaser, though, sounds cool. I'll wait and see I guess.


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

Maybe I'm alone on this boat but I've enjoyed everything I've heard of The Joy Of Motion. Lippincott was instantly recognizable AAL and very enjoyable, albeit dark. Tooth and Claw is also very AAL, just heavier than their average. Similar to Inamorata in that sense. But...that album teaser...I'm so excited to hear whatever song that is. It feels like floating through the sky for the 20 seconds they released of it.


----------



## abandonist

In regards to arrogance in interviews, I'd be curious how many interviews those claiming that have ever given. I've had to do about a hundred or so for the restaurant and it's difficult to navigate them without sounding pompous. Especially when the person is already there to S your D. 

I don't think I've ever seen him being untoward in an interview myself.


----------



## lava

works0fheart said:


> You can see how smug and arrogant Tosin is in nearly every video interview he's ever done



I have no idea where you got that. I have consistently been impressed with how thoughtful, informed, and intelligent Tosin seems in all of his videos, especially as compared to many others in his genre. Never sensed a hint of smugness or arrogance.


----------



## Paul McAleer

lava said:


> I have no idea where you got that. I have consistently been impressed with how thoughtful, informed, and intelligent Tosin seems in all of his videos, especially as compared to many others in his genre. Never sensed a hint of smugness or arrogance.



He buttmad cause he talent'd.


----------



## works0fheart

The rage of 1,000 burning white hot suns.


----------



## AugmentedFourth

Holy shite the :45 second trailer makes me want to weep. 31 days is far too long to wait.


----------



## MemphisHawk

lava said:


> I have no idea where you got that. I have consistently been impressed with how thoughtful, informed, and intelligent Tosin seems in all of his videos......




and baked out in a number of them it would appear.


----------



## slapnutz

Hi,

Thanks for posting the new track. I enjoyed it.

Bye.


----------



## oompa

I don't know, I am looking forward to this album.

To me, the first time I heard Tosin I thought "wow, talented and skilled to the brim, and he writes some interesting compositions". First album was very interesting, a couple of tracks were great stuff, it had something new, they were'nt a complete clone at least. Very promising, yet very raw and unfinished, loads of potential but they needed to find their style, get better at converting theory-wanking to quality song writing.

Second album was supposed to be a step in that direction but it went the other way for me, even more confused. They sound like an incredibly talented group being slightly lost, they still had great passages but they lack that calmness when you've found your sound and style completely. Still lacking maturity in a song-writing sense. I mean, you can put together a bunch of great strings of music but.. Some can do even better, and to reach that level they need to find out how.

I think part of it comes from just how fun it is to write that kind of music though  But with every new release I hope they'll settle down a bit.. in some sense that I can't really explain. They have to make the great pieces fit together better I think. They can reach higher levels than just writing really interesting passages and recording them, and I hope (and believe) Tosin will cus I love that mofo


----------



## GSingleton

Cannot wait for more dj0nt in my album collection...


----------



## inprognito

Just saw AAL on the Progressive Nation at Sea cruise and they were phenominal. They played at least 3 new songs. Got to hang out and talk to Javier for a while at the Casino Bar and saw a drum clinic put on by Matt Garstka and Matt Halpern. Can't wait for the new disc!


----------



## guitareben

I'm psyched for the new album... always good fun to see what cool ideas Tosin comes up with 

Also, it seems every time I listen to "Tooth and Claw" I like it more!


----------



## isispelican

After alot of listens the track is really growing on me, my last post was definitely rushed. Still I hope that the rest of the album is more interesting and I cant wait for it!


----------



## AuroraTide

Any word on the pre orders yet?


----------



## Blasphemer

AuroraTide said:


> Any word on the pre orders yet?



Amazon has one up


----------



## larry

ordered.


----------



## Alphanumeric

Tooth and Claw is probably on par for the best well rounded song they've made (along with wave of babies), because it sounds like an 

*actual song*

The breakdown is very volumes-y, the solos have excellent tone and phrasing and sounds like the vibrato has improved considerably.

Song seems like its more about a well written structure, excellent transitions, amazing guitar/drum tone drum groove, production and production fx serve the song beautifully, the 'ambient' section is tasteful and fluid.

In comparison to old stuff, this is way ahead. Clean riff, repeat 46927945794239 times, half way through add distorted guitar that copies riff 49725890742524 times.


----------



## bulb

I'm glad you appreciate the arrangement side of things dude! On the 7 songs I produced with Tosin for this album (of which Tooth and Claw and Lippincott are 2), songwriting was the pure focus. Everyone knows Tosin is an insane guitarist, so he doesn't need to prove that, what is important is getting songs that have good flow, and kinda build their own little "world" that they live in. That's what we wanted to do!


----------



## Daf57

Nice short interview with Tosin from Guitar World - didn't see it posted, sorry if repost. 
*Dear Guitar Hero: Tosin Abasi of Animals As Leaders Discusses His Musical Education, Meeting Steve Vai, Feeling Pressure and More*

Dear Guitar Hero: Tosin Abasi of Animals As Leaders Discusses His Musical Education, Meeting Steve Vai, Feeling Pressure and More | Guitar World


----------



## lewstherin006

That was a good read. I cant believe I missed it in my guitar worlds. Lately I havent had time to read them.


----------



## Svava

I am not as good as this guy.

Therefore I suck.


----------



## MaCkCiTy

Ha "Hong Bit"!


----------



## TheHereticSlade

StateOfSerenity said:


> Tooth and Claw is probably on par for the best well rounded song they've made (along with wave of babies), because it sounds like an
> 
> *actual song*
> 
> The breakdown is very volumes-y, the solos have excellent tone and phrasing and sounds like the vibrato has improved considerably.
> 
> Song seems like its more about a well written structure, excellent transitions, amazing guitar/drum tone drum groove, production and production fx serve the song beautifully, the 'ambient' section is tasteful and fluid.
> 
> In comparison to old stuff, this is way ahead. Clean riff, repeat 46927945794239 times, half way through add distorted guitar that copies riff 49725890742524 times.
> 
> This song actually prog metal.



I agree, the two released songs flow alot better. The previous album Weightless didn't really stick to me because I felt it lacked flow and cohesion. I'm super hyped for this album dudes  

So cool that Misha and Nolly are helping out


----------



## Zalbu

Speaking of absolutely nothing, Tosins full name is amazing: *Oluwatosin Ayoyinka Olumide Abasi*


----------



## Sebski

I actually really like Tooth and Claw. One of my favourites. I dont get why breakdowns are like taboo. I mean, in the context of the song it fits really well, in my opinion at least I just wish the melodic chordy bit dragged on a bit longer because I was really enjoying the chord sequence but then it just stops.

The mix is absolutely quality so fair play to Nolly.

Lippincott on the other hand is a bit dull, nothing memorable in that one for me.


----------



## getowned7474

Saw them last night in tampa! They seemed WAY heavier live than in recordings.Tosins playing was incredibly clean way better than I was expecting . They also played a new song called cascade, honestly I don't remember much because I was tired and I have a horrible memory, though I remember the chord progression being pretty cool.


----------



## works0fheart

Yeah, they also had almost all of their gear cutting out on them the entire set :/


----------



## getowned7474

Yeah that sucked but after a song or two Tosins guitar sounded fine. And he has his cluster of f***'s fixed, and then the screens went out. I assume it was an issue with the venue because after the buriel had a power outage for a min.


----------



## works0fheart

Yeah, I think it was too, but even on the 2nd to last song right before Cafo, their amps went out too and they looked at Matt and he just shrugged and kept playing lol. That happened pretty much every song they played. It definitely did during on Impulse and when they started playing Cafo they didn't have their backing track and were all like :l


----------



## getowned7474

Yup, they played it off pretty well though and I still enjoyed It. I probably missed half of the technicalities because I was so tired after nearly five hours of standing up. (this was my first concert and I do no physical activity so It hurts to stand that long) I enjoyed it though and it certainly was worth $15.


----------



## works0fheart

This was my third time seeing them with the first time being the best. Still a decent show though even though I'm not a fan of ATB to say the least. Chon were incredible as well. I was very impressed by them.


----------



## KingTriton

TRACKLIST!

1. Kascade
2. Lippincott
3. Air Chrysalis
4. Another Year
5. Physical Education
6. Tooth and Claw
7. Crescent
8. The Future That Awaited Me
9. Para Mexer
10. The Woven Web
11. Mind-Spun
12. Nephele


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

KingTriton said:


> TRACKLIST!
> 
> 1. Kascade
> 2. Lippincott
> 3. Air Chrysalis
> 4. Another Year
> 5. Physical Education
> 6. Tooth and Claw
> 7. Crescent
> 8. The Future That Awaited Me
> 9. Para Mexer
> 10. The Woven Web
> 11. Mind-Spun
> 12. Nephele



Sounds like prog to me


----------



## Merge

Is anyone in the Baltimore/D.C area going to the show on Thursday night??


----------



## jsl2h90

I went to the show tonight in Atlanta and a buddy of mine filmed most of the set. This one is called "Physical Education."


----------



## Kiwimetal101

^ .... Yea Thats More Like It!


----------



## asher

jsl2h90 said:


> I went to the show tonight in Atlanta and a buddy of mine filmed most of the set. This one is called "Physical Education."
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vr9AcAZmFc&list=UUmqsGHS3xQST_McMRxZK62Q



Damn. That up melody is ....ing _awesome_.


----------



## thearistocat

So what order did the bands play in? I might be late to the Detroit show and I don't really want to show up and learn that I missed AAL. I'm assuming they were last?


----------



## anomynous

From top to bottom, left to right on the poster.


----------



## thearistocat

anomynous said:


> From top to bottom, left to right on the poster.



Really? AAL is first? That's weird...


----------



## anomynous

Can't tell if serious.


Chon-> Navene - > ATB -> AAL


----------



## thearistocat

anomynous said:


> Can't tell if serious.
> 
> 
> Chon-> Navene - > ATB -> AAL


Haha, quit f'in with me man  Yeah I couldn't tell if you were serious either, and I didn't want to sound like a d*** if I called you out and you were serious.

I wouldn't have been totally surprised if Navene was last though, an electronic closer could be cool.


----------



## anomynous

Less than two weeks until I get to see the tour


----------



## QuantumCybin

I saw the show in Tampa, all the bands were awesome, especially CHON (I picked up their new EP and got a picture with them, and if you saw my post on the CHON thread you'll see they now officially have one song with vocals), but after the burial was having some SERIOUS loudness and clipping problems; it didn't sound level until their final song. But they definitely had the place bouncing.

Navene-K was a very pleasant surprise; god damn the man can drum. And of course Animals came out and put the cherry on top of the whole show. I really had a fun time!


----------



## wankerness

Just found this on youtube, another new song, pretty good audio for a live bootleg!


----------



## isispelican

Nice to see Javier playing leads on Physical Education!


----------



## anomynous

Animals As Leaders (Sumerian Records)


Preorders with extremely overpriced shipping, that probably won't arrive until 2 months after the release date


----------



## Khoi

officially released Lippincott


----------



## StevenC

Kaskade - awesome
Physical Education - awesome
Lippincott - awesome

I'll never understand why they'd lead with Tooth and Claw, but if the rest is more like those three the album will be incredible. Also, it's great to see #8 getting live use, again. AES should release that guitar.


----------



## KingTriton

Hooooly shit, those songs!! EPIC, that kascade riff is opening the album ehehe, ive seen him play that in a couple of youtubevids the past year. Just stunning stuff! Preorder = DONE


----------



## GSingleton

Im not sold on any of the new tracks...I think I am just tired of this style....


----------



## works0fheart

I like the other new songs more than Tooth and Claw but none of it still stands out to me as much as the first album...


----------



## wankerness

anomynous said:


> Animals As Leaders (Sumerian Records)
> 
> 
> Preorders with extremely overpriced shipping, that probably won't arrive until 2 months after the release date



Haha, I'm sure you're right, but I'm going to do it anyway! That poster is awesome


----------



## AugmentedFourth

GSingleton said:


> Im not sold on any of the new tracks...I think I am just tired of this style....



=/

I thought Kaskade and Lippincott were really original. Good stuff as always.

Regardless, the music video for Lippincott is one of the greatest music videos I've ever seen. Really fitting, and strikingly resembles a few of the things I imagine already when listening to their music.


----------



## The Reverend

Kascade is my favorite out of what I've heard so far. Tooth and Claw will be great to cycle to, but Kascade is the kind of song I listen to when I just want to be content.


----------



## DLG

Lippincott sounds like a Planet X track


----------



## guitareben

I think Lippincot is great! I can't wait for the new album!


----------



## JoeyBTL

I want a physical cd for this and I'd love to preorder this but I'd also like to receive it sometime before summer so I guess I'll have to go through best buy or something. Merch connection needs to get their shit together. How hard can it be to send out preorders, it's almost like they're just plain lazy about it? My intervals cd is already on it's way to me and it doesn't come out til next week.


----------



## Ralyks

Dat vinyl


----------



## technomancer

I know I have absolutely no use for a blue vinyl, but sort of want one anyways

Also found it hilarious that there is a rotating banner still up for the Periphery Clear preorder that was released last month... sort of sums up Merch Connection


----------



## bhakan

Anyone know about what time has AaL's set has been starting/ending this tour?


----------



## fps

I normally avoid djent threads like the plague, just wanted to say I really enjoyed Lippincott


----------



## thearistocat

JoeyBTL said:


> I want a physical cd for this and I'd love to preorder this but I'd also like to receive it sometime before summer so I guess I'll have to go through best buy or something. Merch connection needs to get their shit together. How hard can it be to send out preorders, it's almost like they're just plain lazy about it? My intervals cd is already on it's way to me and it doesn't come out til next week.



Check out amazon, my preorder is supposed to get to me 5-8 days after release and it's the cheapest shipping (free). I'd also guess that there will be a free mp3 download with purchase of the CD, if you don't want to wait to hear it.


----------



## AugmentedFourth

fps said:


> I normally avoid djent threads like the plague, just wanted to say I really enjoyed Lippincott



I generally avoid djent bands (and most metal bands) like the plague, but AAL has been my favorite band since their s/t.


----------



## abandonist

I like the new stuff, but I also didn't listen to the last records a zillion times. Maybe some of y'all just burnt out.

Also: Tosin Wasabi.


----------



## jwade

I'm just not digging this new stuff. Maybe it's just the overall instrumental aspect becoming tiresome...I dunno. They're stellar musicians, so I'm sure that I'll check out the record at some point, but based on the 2 officially released songs, I'm not in any hurry.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Going to the periphery/aal clinic meetandgreet and concert in Austin. Jesus tap dancing Christ I'm ready!


----------



## TravisMontgomery

glassmoon0fo said:


> Going to the periphery/aal clinic meetandgreet and concert in Austin. Jesus tap dancing Christ I'm ready!



I'll be there as well! Can't wait for that.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

The new stuff, I like it, but I may find it to be a bit too jittery...even for AAL standards. Musical progression &#8800; more notes ...in my book at least.


----------



## The Reverend

ZeroS1gnol said:


> The new stuff, I like it, but I may find it to be a bit too jittery...even for AAL standards. Musical progression &#8800; more notes ...in my book at least.



I've tried to stay out of the debate from that last few pages about whether or not the new stuff is good, since that's purely a matter of opinion, but...

I think these new tracks set the record for fewest amount of notes played in an AAL song, especially Tooth and Claw. It seems evident to me that the structure of the songs and how they fit as a whole were a lot more important than the epic shredz from the S/T.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

The Reverend said:


> I've tried to stay out of the debate from that last few pages about whether or not the new stuff is good, since that's purely a matter of opinion, but...
> 
> I think these new tracks set the record for fewest amount of notes played in an AAL song, especially Tooth and Claw. It seems evident to me that the structure of the songs and how they fit as a whole were a lot more important than the epic shredz from the S/T.



I think my statement was a bit too roughly formulated I think. It's not the amount of notes in an entire song, but it's just these short sections, which sound a bit too spastic and nervous to me. A bit like, the hardest riffs sound difficult to play, but not particularly pleasing to the ear.


----------



## OzoneJunkie

Anyone know how many of the new songs they are playing live now? Trying to decide if I'm going Sunday night....


----------



## Merge

They did 4 new ones last night, though the titles escape me right now. I bought a VIP bundle for the Baltimore show. They did 2 of the new songs at soundcheck, one being "Physical Education". We all walked in in the middle of the first song, and I'm not sure what song they were playing. After soundcheck, there was a short Q/A session. Tosin and Javier sat on the front of the stage, and answered all of the questions that were asked. Tosin was cool with everyone trying out his guitar. I talked pickups with him for a few minutes, he also discussed his rig and the PA setup. There was also a meet and greet, where they signed autographs and answered questions. I asked Tosin if he has any plans for a tab book, he said "maybe for the new album. It's the only one I feel confident that I could get all of the notes that are played". He also said he'd like to do an instructional DVD, and maybe do some online lessons. Overall, it was a good time, both Tosin and Javier were super nice and very accommodating, and the show was great.


----------



## OzoneJunkie

Merge said:


> They did 4 new ones last night, though the titles escape me right now.


 
Thanks, appreciate the answer. I'm going to go. I've seen AAL a bunch of times now, but it's been a few months, heh 

Yeah, I've only met Tosin (we discussed Strandberg guitars before I got mine) - super cool guy - friendly.

Thanks again.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

TravisMontgomery said:


> I'll be there as well! Can't wait for that.



Holler at me beforehand, it'd be cool to meet you bro


----------



## Apatheosis

"Air Chrysalis"

That's a Murakami reference.

Tosin just has the best taste in everything...


----------



## GSingleton

Yeah I am just tried of the genre....maybe when this releases I will be ready again. 

Been doing a lot of funk and RnB drumming


----------



## Azyiu

Awesome news! Added to my Amazon wishlist already!


----------



## Apatheosis

Hey guys,

I was wondering if anyone else could help shed some light upon how Tosin names his songs and what many of the titles mean or reference

I've done a little bit of speculating myself and here's what I have so far:

*Tempting Time* - ?

*Soraya* - A female name of Persian origin meaning "princess"

*Thoroughly At Home* - ?

*On Impulse* - ?

*Tessitura* - I won't ramble here about this concept so: Tessitura - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Behaving Badly* - ?

*The Price Of Everything and The Value Of Nothing* - The latter half of an Oscar Wilde quote.

*CAFO* - I presume that this song is about a Concentrated Animal Feeding Operation

*Inamorata* - This is a word for a person's (specifically) female lover

*Point To Point* - ?

*Modern Meat* - I'm sure this one ties back into CAFO if I'm on the right track interpretation-wise

*Song Of Solomon* - This sounds a lot like a biblical reference but a scholar around here is going to have to fill me in

*Wave Of Babies* - This is, if I'm not mistaken, a Homestar Runner reference

*An Infinite Regression* - This is a philosophical concept that Aristotle discussed in writing at length

*Odessa* - ?

*Somnarium* - This doesn't appear to be a real word, but I would guess that "Somn-" is related to sleep or sleeplessness the "-ium" seems to suggest a space or area.

*Earth Departure* - ?

*Isolated Incidents* - ?

*Do Not Go Gently* - ?

*New Eden* - ?

*Cylindrical Sea* - Arthur C Clarke reference? From Rendezvous with Rama

*Espera* - I believe Espera means &#8220;to wait&#8221; or "to hope"

*To Lead You to an Overwhelming Question* - This is a line from TS Eliot&#8217;s &#8220;The Love Song of J Alfred Prufrock"

*Weightless* - ?

*David* - Mirroring Song Of Solomon I presume this is another biblical reference

*Kaskade* - ?

*Lippincott* - I suspect that this is a tribute to Tom Lippincott , another fantastic 8 string player

*Air Chrysalis* - This is a reference to Murakami&#8217;s brilliant 1Q84 

*Another Year* - ?

*Physical Education* - ?

*Tooth and Claw* - ?

*Crescent* - ?

*The Future That Awaited Me* - ?

*Para Mexer* - ?

*The Woven Web* - ?

*Mind-Spun* - ?

*Nephele* - Following the pattern established by the previous albums can anyone confirm if this is a biblical reference?

Obviously I acknowledge that some of them should simply be taken on face value or may have no additional meaning or reference, but I'm wondering if there's anything anyone can help me answer or speculate further upon

Thanks!


----------



## The Reverend

Besides "Do Not Go Gently" being a poem by Dylan Thomas, I have no contributions. This is pretty interesting stuff, though.


----------



## mjbg

the only i could guess is "Para Mexer" in portuguese means "to move" or something like "to instigate" or "to play with"... depends on the context could mean a lot of things..

its interesting because Lingua Franca (tram) also could be portuguese.. but i dont know any background information that could sustain the portuguese relationship

** apparently "lingua franca" is a term not necessarely in portuguese.. although it could be translated the actual meaning is probably different


----------



## avinu

If I'm not mistaken Tempting Time has something to do with growing old and feeling the pressure/anxiety of one's inevitable demise. 

And Nephele is a cloud or something in Greek mythology but also shows up in the Bible as well (same meaning) so that would go along with the whole biblical theme. 

Also The Woven Web and Mind-Spun seem like they're sister songs to me. I'm expecting Mind-Spun to be a shred fest haha


----------



## Gunnar

Just want to say that everyone should read 1Q84, it is by far the best book I have ever read. and by the way, Animals as Leaders got its name from a book by Daniel Quinn called Ishmael, which is also definitely worth a read and is another favorite of mine.


----------



## Apatheosis

Gunnar said:


> Just want to say that everyone should read 1Q84, it is by far the best book I have ever read. and by the way, Animals as Leaders got its name from a book by Daniel Quinn called Ishmael, which is also definitely worth a read and is another favorite of mine.



Seconding this, Murakami is genuine genius story-telling. The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle is another incredible Murakami novel that everyone should read if they get a chance.

Back on topic, I'll update my original post to reflect new information after we get a few more contributions. Some really interesting stuff so far guys, thanks!


----------



## in-pursuit

other than Odessa being a city in the Ukraine, I don't really have much to offer other than the casual observation that most of the song titles on the first album seem to deal with the process of self realization in general and seem to be fairly literal. in fact, if you consider that Tosin has talked fairly openly about his experience with meditation together with the general progression of his musical evolution and the manner in which the band has developed, it all kind of fits together quite nicely. the first album being very highly energetic, literal, direct, self focused and driven, the second album being more collaborative, less urgent, more contemplative and sparse. 

Evolution is a pretty gradual process most of the time, I don't think we'll be likely to see an album as focused as the self titled for a while yet. all just based on my casual observations of course, I'm more than likely way off in my assumptions.


----------



## Runner

Song of Solomon is one of the books of the Old Testament.
Lingua Franca used to be a mediterranian trade language (i.e Italian mixed with French, Arabic, Greek etc.), and it became a generic name for languages that are used for communication with people from around the world, esp. regarding trade, science, diplomacy and so on. In that sense, English would be the modern lingua franca...


----------



## Blasphemer

Wave of Babies is definitely a homestar reference, specifically from Teen Girl Squad. My avatar is from the same episode.


----------



## jonajon91

Apatheosis said:


> *CAFO* - I presume that this song is about a Concentrated Animal Feeding Operation



Would explain the music video.

I also think that some of the titles are just describing the feel(ing) of the song i.e Weightless.


----------



## whilstmyguitardjentlyweep

in-pursuit said:


> other than Odessa being a city in the Ukraine,



at the moment


----------



## ROAR

Odessa, Texas


----------



## Techdeath

abandonist said:


> Also: Tosin Wasabi.



Lol! Quoted to spread awareness


----------



## AugmentedFourth

I highly doubt that "Nephele" is a biblical reference seeing as he is a Greek deity.

"New Eden", however.....

EDIT:
From Alfred Lord Tennyson's "In Memoriam A. H. H." (1850):



Alfred Lord Tennyson said:


> Who trusted God was love indeed
> And love Creation's final law
> Tho' Nature, *red in tooth and claw*
> With ravine, shriek'd against his creed



[emphasis added]


----------



## Alberto7

Really cool analysis on the song titles. Colour me interested.  Also, taking up that recommendation on Murakami. I've been eyeing his work lately and reading about him. I'm really interested.

Also, is anyone going to the Montreal show tomorrow night? I just bought tickets on a total whim; I didn't even remember they were coming until 10 mins ago.  I'm going with two other people, one of which has heard of them but never sat down to actually listen to their music, and the other one is completely unfamiliar with them. I expect to see their minds explode. I hope I can get them to appreciate the band more.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

Alberto7 said:


> I expect to see their minds explode.


I think I witnessed something similar when I saw them.

When Tosin did the multi-octave tap thing in CAFO a guy standing in front of me turned back and yelled "HOW DO YOU SAY NO TO THAT?!" with his eyes wide open.


----------



## AndruwX

Guys, what if we tab Tooth and Claw?
I'm not that good figuring shit by ear, but if we do it together I think me can make some progress.

If you want to help here I leave the minimun tabbing I did, I'm not even sure if it's correct, for that reason I'm counting on you. 

Tooth and Claw

Thanks to everyone who helps


----------



## Zalbu

Alberto7 said:


> Also, taking up that recommendation on Murakami. I've been eyeing his work lately and reading about him. I'm really interested.


Norwegian Wood is probably his most well-known book. I'm halfway through it and it's amazing.


----------



## Alberto7

Alberto7 said:


> Also, is anyone going to the Montreal show tomorrow night? I just bought tickets on a total whim; I didn't even remember they were coming until 10 mins ago.  I'm going with two other people, one of which has heard of them but never sat down to actually listen to their music, and the other one is completely unfamiliar with them. I expect to see their minds explode. I hope I can get them to appreciate the band more.



So, we got two new AAL converts. 

AAL kicked ass tonight. It was my first time seeing them live, and they did not disappoint one bit; entirely living up to the hype. They played four new songs, I believe: they opened with Tooth and Claw, they played Lippincott, and they also played Cascade. They played another one that I didn't recognize at all, but it was really cool; I assume that was another new one. They did a sort of medley with songs from the self-titled, which was insanely cool and probably my favorite part of the whole set. For one song Javier got his .strandberg* out and Tosin his Toone. I hated the Toone on pictures, but holy shit is it amazing in person! Really strange and interesting instrument. I'm not sure what song they played with them; it was either one of the new ones, or something by Javier. I'm also not super familiar with the entirety of Weightless, so there's a chance it might have been from that album. Overall, they alone could have made my night. Really cool live band. Would go see them again for sure.

Opening band (I forget their name) was good, although their music was a little too chaotic for my liking. Their guitar tone also hurt my ears simply because the trebble was really shrill. But it's okay, I brought ear plugs. 

After The Burial were really good and tight and put on a good show. That's when the crowd really started going nuts. It's a shame I'm not really into their music, but I did enjoy their set a lot even if just because everybody was so pumped. EDIT: I forgot to add that they were missing their bassist because he wasn't allowed to cross the US-Canadian border  such a shitty thing. I think it was their rhythm guitarist doing the bass parts. I was quite upset about it, even though I don't really follow them. Either way, they slayed by any standards.

It was a VERY nice surprise seeing Navene showcase some of his electronic stuff, too. I had read somewhere that he was touring with AAL, but I totally didn't remember. Heck, I didn't even recognize him when he was testing his drum kit, even though he ran into some technical problems before starting his set and spent like 20 minutes just fixing things. I thought he was one of the techs.  Of course, he then proceeded to melt my face. It's friggin' sick what he's doing. I convinced my sister to get a shirt from him haha. He was standing at the merch booth talking to everybody throughout the entire show and taking care of his own merch by himself. Really cool dude, even though I tried to keep it short.

All in all, I am very pleased with my first AAL experience. 10/10 would bang again.

EDIT: sorry I keep updating this post, but I sporadically remember details as the experience sinks in. I realized I _really_ like Tooth and Claw, even though it was very underwhelming the first time I heard it upon release. It's just such a killer live song. Also, their tone was ridiculous. Throughout the entire gig I was afraid it was going to sound very "meh," since I really did not dig the sound of all the other bands (aside from Navene K), but as soon as AAL began to play it felt like someone was pouring sheer pleasure directly into my brain and ears.


----------



## ayaotd

Show in Toronto was great. Except After The Burials set was only six songs iorc AND they only had four members. Their bassist could not get into Canada. Justin played bass for the night and they only had one guitar going. New AAL material was absolutely amazing, Navene's set was one of the coolest things I have seen live.


----------



## ScottyB724

Can anyone tell me roughly when AAL's set has been starting? Trying to see if I can make it after work Friday or if I should hit up the Milwaukee show the next day instead.


----------



## Alberto7

The show began at 7:30pm (in theory... I didn't actually check the time), and AAL started playing at about 10:15pm or so (which I did check). They did have some technical difficulties throughout the show though, so it got delayed a tiny bit. I'd say be there at 9:30-10pm. Although you should be there for Navene's set, which is second in line (assuming there's a local band playing first) and is just as good as AAL's show.


----------



## ScottyB724

Nice I should make it just fine then, thanks. I was looking forward to Navene's set but will sadly probably just miss it.


----------



## Alberto7

Good to hear you'll make it! Enjoy the show, then!


----------



## Galius

AAL killed it in Detroit last night. I was a bit sad that ATB only played about 4-5 songs.


----------



## ScottyB724

Those new songs live.... HOLY SHIT. Physical Education is unreal.


----------



## Alberto7

ScottyB724 said:


> Those new songs live.... HOLY SHIT. Physical Education is unreal.



That's the song they used their headless guitars on, right? It kicked so much ass.


----------



## ScottyB724

Yeah Javier with the Strandberg and Tosin with the Rick Toone. When they busted those bad boys out someone yelled "Whoa that thing looks like a piece of f_u_cking driftwood!"


----------



## ayaotd

In Toronto they played a song called Cascade. I'm really excited to hear the new album in it's entirety.


----------



## Alberto7

Hahaha  yeah, even one of my friends that I took to the show (who doesn't know much about guitars, but who is very good at grasping the concept of the different possible guitar designs, i.e. fanned frets, headless, locking systems, etc.) was astonished by it. He really, really liked the Toone. And so did I. It's a very stunning instrument to see in person! Like a beautiful piece of driftwood that was naturally meant to be a guitar from the beginning.


----------



## thearistocat

Galius said:


> AAL killed it in Detroit last night. I was a bit sad that ATB only played about 4-5 songs.



AAL was great, although they weren't on for very long  The new songs they played were all great, especially Physical Education. I agree with whoever said it earlier: Tooth and Claw is a great live song. Only problem is that I missed Chon...


----------



## DTay47

Has anyone noticed that at their shows neither Tosin or Javier use the locking nut on their guitars? They both just tune at the headstock, not at the bridge... so this makes me wonder if it was Tosin's choice to put the FX Edge III on the TAM or Ibanez made that decision for them. 
On a fun related note, when Javier brought out the Strandberg he went to tune at the headstock and was super confused for a few seconds, then laughed at himself.


----------



## Alberto7

They may be trying different things out, because they did have their guitars locked at the show in Montreal, as seen in the attached photo. It's blurry, but you can clearly see locking nut. I also specifically remember seeing Tosin tuning at the bridge.


----------



## Svava

TravisMontgomery said:


> I'll be there as well! Can't wait for that.



Do you have a link for this thing? I'd love to go down and meet 'em!!!

Where do we sign up!? When isit!?


----------



## MemphisHawk

I have only seen him tune the TAM100 at the bridge in videos. TAM10 doesn't have a locking nut however.


----------



## KingTriton

When the .... is amazon gonna upload previews of all the songs!? :/


----------



## Zalbu

They probably do what most other people are doing, block the trem so you can have a "hardtail" with fine tuners.


----------



## InfinityCollision

There is no trem, it's an Edge 3-8.


----------



## Jarmuh

*mod edit: we don't discuss leaked material here*


----------



## Zalbu

Does anybody know what string gauges Tosin is using? I don't know if Misha is some kind of magical producing wizard or not, because I have no idea how they get Drop E on a 27 inch scale so damn tight.


----------



## Altar

TravisMontgomery said:


> I'll be there as well! Can't wait for that.



And I as well, with a friend. We should all meet up at the show... 

So ....ing excited. I need it to be tomorrow right now.

Any idea whether we can bring shit? I was hoping to bring a couple cymbals to get them signed by the Matts.


----------



## GSingleton

apparently cannot talk about torrent or leaked material.....


----------



## Merge

Altar said:


> And I as well, with a friend. We should all meet up at the show...
> 
> So ....ing excited. I need it to be tomorrow right now.
> 
> Any idea whether we can bring shit? I was hoping to bring a couple cymbals to get them signed by the Matts.



A guy at the Baltimore show brought a guitar and had it signed.


----------



## InfinityCollision

Zalbu said:


> Does anybody know what string gauges Tosin is using? I don't know if Misha is some kind of magical producing wizard or not, because I have no idea how they get Drop E on a 27 inch scale so damn tight.



Last I heard it's something like 9-74, which isn't tight at all. It's partially a very light touch, partially the rapid flurry of notes. It's still there if you listen for it though.


----------



## JosephAOI

I don't think I've mentioned anything from the show about AAL yet, but I'll throw out what I remember.

Tosin and Javier's tones were INSANE. Like, the absolute perfect EQ and amount of gain/presence/etc. Love that shit. Best songs of the night were definitely Tooth And Claw, Point To Point (So happy they played that), Physical Education, and CAFO. Physical Education has some monstrous groove in it by the way, and an incredibly sexy clean interlude. Probably my favorite of the few they played live from the new record.

Obvioulsy, it doesn't need to be said but Matt's drumming was wicked as always. That dude is a ....ing beast at everything behind the kit and he hits _so damn hard_ all the time, it's ridiculous. I don't think there was one time he messed up or I didn't like what he was playing. Probably my favorite drummer in the scene right now.

But yeah, great performance by AAL. 10/10 would watch again


----------



## Alberto7

^ Yes.


----------



## Altar

Can someone who go's to the show perhaps get some close up pics of Matt Garstka's new stack? I heard that it's a prototype for a signature stack that will come out at some point. It's made up of a 16 byzance extra dry china, with holes in it, and a 18(?) byzance extra dry crash, also with holes cut. Says "Custom shop" wher Byzance would normally be. If anyone at the next show can get some pics, I was too wiped out to remember... 

Thanks!


----------



## AndruwX

So, did anyone make progress with the tab?


----------



## Altar

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qqWL_LzU9P4

Yeah, they were amazing. 

This video I just uploaded shows Matts new stack being put to work. So sexy.


----------



## Svava

I was at the show too- it was absolute sex.

I asked tosin about the string gauge- he said 9-70somethign (probably that 94)

but pretty much it's a set of 9s...

he used the TAM10 on all of the old songs and busted out a tree with strings on it for Physical Education and his 4k sig on all the others.

It was sick..

I have some horrible footage I'll upload soon.... very bad quality xD


best thing I've ever laid eyes on..

Maybe including breasts.... idk I'm a but confused right now


----------



## Altar

Did I perhaps run into you? I was the little kid in the clown tie carrying a really flucking expensive cymbal and a canvas bag.


----------



## ramses

Svava said:


> ... busted out a tree with strings on it for Physical Education ...



LOL, that must be his Rick Toone.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Anyone heard this yet? I'm listening right now and Kascade is such a powerful opener. The leads are pretty awesome as well.


----------



## Svava

Altar said:


> Did I perhaps run into you? I was the little kid in the clown tie carrying a really flucking expensive cymbal and a canvas bag.



I definitely saw you.

I was the brown dude with a brown shirt.

... Bald.


----------



## Svava

ramses said:


> LOL, that must be his Rick Toone.



That it was.

Tree.
With strings.

So djent.

Such prog.


----------



## Svava

Jonathan20022 said:


> Anyone heard this yet? I'm listening right now and Kascade is such a powerful opener. The leads are pretty awesome as well.



Heard the album- best one so far in my opinion it is absolute sex.


AAL definitely up there in the realm of Dream Theater on the list of "things I sacrifice goats to appease"


----------



## fungwabus117

Jonathan20022 said:


> Anyone heard this yet? I'm listening right now and Kascade is such a powerful opener. The leads are pretty awesome as well.



edit because bad


----------



## Jonathan20022

I'm not listening to a leak, you shouldn't talk about that stuff on here. Especially on the band's thread. I'm listening to a copy in 320kbps and it sounds fine to me.


----------



## Pweaks

Album stream is up!


----------



## TheHereticSlade

Kascade sounds amazing 
I'm absolutely loving it so far, mix sounds so orgasmic


----------



## Svava

There is one phrase on that album that is taken from Periphery's "Ji" (I believe) and it's like Misha just sticks his head in there and goes "Howdy yall".


Props to anyone else who notices when/where that's at xD


----------



## jmeezle

Probably their most brutal riff at 3:43... perfect way to close the album out.


----------



## Altar

Svava said:


> I definitely saw you.
> 
> I was the brown dude with a brown shirt.
> 
> ... Bald.



With the handheld zoom(?) camera?


----------



## Big_taco

Holy shit, this album ....ing rules. The writing is on point and the production is beyond stellar. So many catchy licks and melodies.


----------



## Svava

Altar said:


> With the handheld zoom(?) camera?



No xD

At some point I was recording with my android phone...

I had glasses on for some of it.. During the clinic I held a leather jacket over my head cause my ears were bleeding 

I had a black shirt on during the concert though.


----------



## Bazz22

I really like the new album, it sounds a lot more focused than past endeavors.


----------



## Altar

Svava said:


> I had a black shirt on during the concert though.



Well, that sets you apart.

I do believe I recall seeing you with a jacket over your head..  Next concert, I want the Austin peeplez to hang.


----------



## avinu

This album overall seems like a huge step up imo.


----------



## Alberto7

Holy shit. I'm already LOVING this on a first listen basis. It took me so long to get into Weightless, too. I'm on _The Future That Awaited Me_ and I don't think I can pick a favorite song so far, although I did have to listen to _Another Year_ twice in a row because I couldn't really unglue my jaw from the floor.

EDIT: right, so _Mind Spun_ just kicked my ass. 

EDIT 2: Pre-ordered that bad boy.


----------



## Opion

IT SOUNDS SO HUUUUGGEEE agh! I'm only into Kascade and jesus EFFING CHRIST!


----------



## jjfiegel

Those last three songs are really awesome. Especially tracks 10 and 11 (don't know the names yet).


----------



## AugmentedFourth

I've previously decided that with bands like AAL, Mestís, Tigran Hamsyan, and other similarly complex musics that I decline any actual voiced judgments until about 3-4 weeks of non-stop listening through the album every day.

Seriously, stuff like this it's insane how many new things you hear and tangled hierarchies you uncover after listening to something 60 times.


----------



## elnyrb10

well, its official, i love every track aal has ever put out to date. this album is ....ing amazing upon first listen! and this confirms it: I'm getting an animals as leaders tattoo


----------



## isispelican

The Woven Web - HOLY ....ING SHIT!!


----------



## MF_Kitten

Can I just come in here with a little statement?

The new album is ridiculous between everything and anything always at all times going back to the past and future present.

What I'm saying is that it's grabbing me by the heart and shaking things within me.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

I'm on track 6 or 7. My review so far:

    

Better than I expected, even. It'll probably be a shoe-in for my "Top Metal Albums of 2014" list.


----------



## thearistocat

Thumping in Woven Web = my math homework for the night . WTF this album is too cool.


----------



## JoeyW

After a few listens I think I can safely say that in my opinion this is by far their best effort in terms of playing, writing, and production.


----------



## Cyn__Theia

5 tracks in and I already know this album is so good. They give you 3 tracks to adjust and then...Another Year is where they really start scaring your concept of "groove" or "fusion".


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Another Year and Physical Education are definitely my favorites so far.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Sitting at uni wanting to wrap my ears around this, saw the tracks on youtube before I left, but is there anywhere else to listen with better quality? If y'all could pm me something I would love you long time..


----------



## jimwratt

My first thought at hearing Physical Education was "holy crap, it's the Prog metal 'low rider song' in the most awesome way possible!"


----------



## mr_fruitbowl

The Woven Web - dat thumb!


----------



## Blasphemer

The rhodes in Another Year is perfection. I freaking love the sound of Rhodes.


----------



## PoonMasterMaster

HOLY SHIT this has far exceeded all of my expectations. I don't know what to do with myself, I think I need some alone time


----------



## Svava

Altar said:


> Well, that sets you apart.
> 
> I do believe I recall seeing you with a jacket over your head..  Next concert, I want the Austin peeplez to hang.



Agreed xD


----------



## InfinityCollision

Kiwimetal101 said:


> Sitting at uni wanting to wrap my ears around this, saw the tracks on youtube before I left, but is there anywhere else to listen with better quality? If y'all could pm me something I would love you long time..



High quality video on Youtube is the best audio quality you'll get for a few more days.


----------



## MartinMTL

AugmentedFourth said:


> I've previously decided that with bands like AAL, Mestís, Tigran Hamsyan, and other similarly complex musics that I decline any actual voiced judgments until about 3-4 weeks of non-stop listening through the album every day.
> 
> Seriously, stuff like this it's insane how many new things you hear and tangled hierarchies you uncover after listening to something 60 times.



I don't know if I would compare AAL to Tigran Hamasyan, but yeah, I will definitely have to listen to it quite a bit. I am liking it on my first listen though.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

So far, I'm a third of the way through the album. It's definitely up there for me, along with the self-titled. Unless we get a surprise and Periphery drops Juggernaut later this year, this is probably gonna get AOTY from me.


----------



## ScottyB724

It pains my soul how amazing it is, I can barely handle it.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

It just makes me so happy, the little lick before the hook comes back in at the end of physical education is pure genius and I actually laughed in amazement.

Its gonna take me a couple of listens to get a good understanding of it, but god dam they have knocked it out of the mother facking ball park this time


----------



## ATOMICxTomato

So what bundles are you guys getting? Im stuck between 6 or 7 or maybe 1


----------



## Alberto7

I just got the regular CD alone, since I already bought an AAL t-shirt at the gig the other day and another t-shirt from Navene, and I've been spending way too much lately. I was about to get the bundle with the hoodie with numbers though. I loved the design on that one.


----------



## Svava

That's it.

I'm applying to Berklee -,-


----------



## wankerness

MartinMTL said:


> I don't know if I would compare AAL to Tigran Hamasyan, but yeah, I will definitely have to listen to it quite a bit. I am liking it on my first listen though.



Yeah, I'm not really hearing any similarity there. His last one was easily my favorite album of the last 15 years, this looks like it may be in my top 25 or so! This is pretty great though. I'd say it's probably their best album, though I guess we'll see if anything sticks with me for years like a few tracks off the debut have. The big thing it has over the debut is that it's got way more material and none of the tracks are "transition" tracks. Also, the guitars sound a LOT better. I think every track is really good besides the one with "Future" in it and maybe that spanish guitar one. Kaskade and Another Year and Nephele stand out as my favorites on first listen but basically everything is non-stop awesome. Physical Education is particularly creative. Favorite riff is probably that ridiculous slappy thing in Woven Web at about 1:30.


----------



## Svava

wankerness said:


> Yeah, I'm not really hearing any similarity there. His last one was easily my favorite album of the last 15 years, this looks like it may be in my top 25 or so! This is pretty great though. I'd say it's probably their best album, though I guess we'll see if anything sticks with me for years like a few tracks off the debut have. The big thing it has over the debut is that it's got way more material and none of the tracks are "transition" tracks. Also, the guitars sound a LOT better. I think every track is really good besides the one with "Future" in it and maybe that spanish guitar one. Kaskade and Another Year and Nephele stand out as my favorites on first listen but basically everything is non-stop awesome. Physical Education is particularly creative. Favorite riff is probably that ridiculous slappy thing in Woven Web at about 1:30.



Physical education is really cool.

I was surprised on that one- Javier was playing the leads.

It's a really unique track.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

^ Yea im loving the fact Javier is getting leads he fully deserves them


----------



## wankerness

The problem with this album is that I preordered a legit copy and thus don't really want to listen to it too much on youtube before I get it, but it was sold on merchdirect so it could be a month or two!


----------



## Cnev

Very drastic leap in maturity from their previous music. Dare I say this is the album I was quietly hoping they would end up making. Granted, I've only listened to it once, but i can't imagine it becoming worse over repeated listens. Amazing at what these guys are achieving musically.


----------



## tomsargent

The new album is so great! I just got done streaming it from youtube. I can't wait for next week!


----------



## MF_Kitten

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Another Year and Physical Education are definitely my favorites so far.



me too! SO DAMN GOOD! The sweet warm summer grooves, so smooth and comforting! So catchy! ahhhhh!


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred

Kiwimetal101 said:


> It just makes me so happy, the little lick before the hook comes back in at the end of physical education is pure genius and I actually laughed in amazement.
> 
> Its gonna take me a couple of listens to get a good understanding of it, but god dam they have knocked it out of the mother facking ball park this time



Totally agree, I had one of those moments when listening to the end of nephele. That rifff... AND just after 3:24 in lipincott, another killer riff


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

:28 seconds into "Another Year" is The Lick.


----------



## TheHereticSlade

I wonder if Nolly did the bass in the Woven Web, or did they program the bass like in their previous albums ?
It sounds too good to be programmed


----------



## Zalbu

TheHereticSlade said:


> I wonder if Nolly did the bass in the Woven Web, or did they program the bass like in their previous albums ?
> It sounds too good to be programmed


Nolly did all the bass stuff.

Also, this is very relevant to my interests: Pictures of Animals as Leaders Cuddling with Furry Animals | MetalSucks


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

TheHereticSlade said:


> I wonder if Nolly did the bass in the Woven Web, or did they program the bass like in their previous albums ?
> It sounds too good to be programmed



Bass was not programmed at least on self-titled (not sure about weightless). It was a guitar pitch shifted an octave lower.


----------



## ScottyB724

Almost positive I read somewhere Nolly played all the bass on the new album.


----------



## Pandaonslaught

I'm waiting patiently for that iTunes email to come through. "your pre order is ready for download"


----------



## wankerness

TheHereticSlade said:


> I wonder if Nolly did the bass in the Woven Web, or did they program the bass like in their previous albums ?
> It sounds too good to be programmed



There's bass on a lot of tracks, during the guitar solo on Kaskade in particular stood out. I don't know the process to pitch shift a guitar down an octave and turn it to bass, but it sounds really fat and BASS-LIKE so I'm guessing it's either really great programmed tone or a real bass.


----------



## Sebski

I find Physical Education really frustrating to listen to just because it doesn't really go any where. When that 'chorus' comes in for the last time, I was expecting it to be like the climax of the song but it just cuts off and fades out on a groove. It just feels really lazy.

Ka$cade is probably my favourite just for its consistency as a track. There isn't a dull moment in it.

I was a bit disappointed by the last two tracks. I think Misha got his hands on Nephele - the intro and outro riff sounds very Periphery-ish, which isn't a good thing here. It seems a bit tasteless.

Para Mexer is brilliant, for the first half at least - the kinda metal-y second-to-last section is a bit of a let-down.

But still, I really enjoyed it and I prefer it way more than Weightless, there's just quite a few things to pick at.


----------



## Pweaks

Sebski said:


> I think Misha got his hands on Nephele - the intro and outro riff sounds very Periphery-ish, which isn't a good thing here. It seems a bit tasteless.



Nephele is written completely by Javier.


----------



## wankerness

Sebski said:


> I find Physical Education really frustrating to listen to just because it doesn't really go any where. When that 'chorus' comes in for the last time, I was expecting it to be like the climax of the song but it just cuts off and fades out on a groove. It just feels really lazy.
> 
> Ka$cade is probably my favourite just for its consistency as a track. There isn't a dull moment in it.
> 
> I was a bit disappointed by the last two tracks. I think Misha got his hands on Nephele - the intro and outro riff sounds very Periphery-ish, which isn't a good thing here. It seems a bit tasteless.
> 
> Para Mexer is brilliant, for the first half at least - the kinda metal-y second-to-last section is a bit of a let-down.
> 
> But still, I really enjoyed it and I prefer it way more than Weightless, there's just quite a few things to pick at.



I think your criticism of Physical Education is very accurate, it's the simplest and has the least stuff happening, but the groove is just so bizarre and unlike anything else I'd ever heard that I loved it anyway. It's one of the standout tracks imo.

Mind = Spun feels like it's just an attempt to have AWESOME RIFFS. This would bug me normally, but these riffs really are awesome. I love almost every riff in the song and I think the title implies that they knew exactly how silly it was. I liked it a lot.

I thought Nephele was easily one of the best tracks on there, it does sound a bit more Djent-like I guess but I really liked the riffs throughout and thought it was interesting to end with the darkest track.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

I thought Physical Education was one of the best song from the album. The middle section is just the perfect combination of melody, rhythm, orchestration and tone and the chorus, even though a little obscure, is so catchy.

It's got a little stuff happening, but dang, I don't even care.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Para Mexer and The Woven Web are my jamz! Love em'!


----------



## Skyblue

I LOVE how they've given so much thought to the grooves in this album... Seriously loving it so far.


----------



## Sebski

Pweaks said:


> Nephele is written completely by Javier.



Genuinely very surprised. It sounds very Periphery-ish.


----------



## Sebski

I wanted to give a crack at writing a music review, something I've always wanted to get into but never had the time to, but I just got back from work and sat down for the last couple hours drafting this.

Any feedback would be much appreciated, English-wise that is, and of course I'm interested to know if anyone feels similarly about the album.

Also remember this is a review i.e. my personal opinion, so try not to get aggy at me if it looks like I'm writing facts. I just shouldn't need to write 'I think' before every thought.

Keep in mind I was writing this on UG so it follows their strict format of Sound; Lyrics; Overall.



> *Sound:*
> The third full-length release from the progressive metal giants, Animals as Leaders (AAL), is an impressive but sloppily crafted piece of work. Weightless, their 2011 effort was a disappointment for me as a lot of the melodies and chord sequences were a bit too peculiar, so I was pleased to find that the trio had found a balanced blend of both releases  incorporating the easier to digest melodies and more metal approach from the self-titled, with the djent-ier and rather quirky Weightless.
> 
> There is so much diversity on the album that each and every song becomes memorable, however not always for the right reasons. Ka$cade kicks off the album with intense and energetic riffing and is one of their strongest tracks to date. One of the key reasons for this is the consistent quality of the songwriting. I find that a lot of AALs music has brilliantly composed parts scattered amongst largely dull sections. Take Para Mexer, for example. The first half of this acoustic track is a masterpiece that brings Javier Reyes Latin influences to the forefront (note that I can only guess that Javier was involved here). The penultimate section, which sounds like a rather generic progressive metal song played acoustically, is where the music begins to tumble downhill. It seems like the band just couldnt keep up the quality of songwriting that preceded this section.
> 
> Physical Education is another piece that I find frustrating to listen to. Its filled with plenty of great moments, from the chorus (if you like) to the floating clean section, but just when it feels like it is reaching the climax of the piece, it cuts off and enters a groove to fade out on. Now there is nothing wrong with ending a piece on a groove, but the journey the music takes you on leads the listener to believe there is something grand at the end of it. The same issue is apparent in Tooth and Claw. Nonetheless these are both tracks that I keep coming back to just because the highlights of each make it worthwhile.
> 
> Misha Mansoor, of Periphery, was involved in part of the songwriting and this seems to be noticeable in the finale, Nephele (again, this is just an assumption). The track opens with a very Periphery-esque riff that is tasteless and dull. Not to say that I dislike Periphery, as they are one of my biggest influences. While similarly weak riffs and melodies plagued Weightless, fortunately The Joy of Motion keeps them to a minimum.
> 
> There are plenty of strong tracks despite my criticism, including the jazzy Another Year, and the classical but heavy The Woven Web. Not to mention Matt Garstka, on his debut recording for the band, who displays an incredible show of talent on the drums throughout the entire album. Matts work really stands out compared to the bands previous releases, with Para Mexer being the real showcase for him.
> 
> On the other hand, the bass is lacking and unmemorable. The bass is definitely audible in the mix, but there is no creative use of it. Perhaps this is due to the lack of room in the texture of their music or because of the lack of an actual bassist in the band.
> 
> Adam Nolly Getgood, again of Periphery, has done a brilliant job on the production. With more electronic components than any AAL release so far along with the rich guitar content, powerful low-pitched bass and busy percussion, it could have been absolute chaos. But the mix manages to bring clarity to every note of every voicing in the music, even during thick textured sections with low-pitched, distorted and palm-muted riffs like in Ka$cade.
> 
> *Lyrics:*
> I think the music speaks for itself.
> 
> *Overall:*
> AALs first release seemed like a showcase of Tosin Abasis ability, Weightless felt like a failed attempt to distinguish their selves, but The Joy of Motion displays an evolution pushing the band back in the right direction. There are weak moments spread throughout and the unresolved musical journeys can be dissatisfying, but there is just about more right than wrong in this album, and when theyre doing it right, the music is incredible. That is why I will continue to replay this album for months and hopefully years to come.


----------



## isispelican




----------



## Alberto7

^ Dafuq?!

I know I've seen Tosin playing a black DC800 before, but I never even knew that Javier used them.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Didn't see that coming


----------



## MF_Kitten

Nolly did indeed put down the bass tracks with his Dingwall. Octave down low E!
Also, on the untitled record it was pitch shifted guitar, and on Weightless it was a synth bass (NI Massive playing sine waves, I believe).


----------



## MF_Kitten

Alberto7 said:


> ^ Dafuq?!
> 
> I know I've seen Tosin playing a black DC800 before, but I never even knew that Javier used them.



My guess is he loved them when he tried them, and so when his contract with Ibanez was up for negotiation he jumped over to Carvin.


----------



## wankerness

MF_Kitten said:


> Nolly did indeed put down the bass tracks with his Dingwall. Octave down low E!



What? When on the album does this ever happen? Never really noticed it going below standard five string range.


----------



## AugmentedFourth

MartinMTL said:


> I don't know if I would compare AAL to Tigran Hamasyan...



I wouldn't either. Sorry if it sounded like I was trying to compare apples to apples but that was not my intention. The only similarity is that they both take time to appreciate.


----------



## thearistocat

Well I listened to the whole album once, but is anyone else waiting to get it to actually listen more? I want to save the songs for better quality playback than youtube, lol. It hasn't been easy...


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

wankerness said:


> What? When on the album does this ever happen? Never really noticed it going below standard five string range.



Physical Education sure sounds bastardly low when they let the groove "stand alone" around :42 in.


----------



## anomynous

Javier is now endorsed by Carvin


----------



## bulb

Sebski said:


> I find Physical Education really frustrating to listen to just because it doesn't really go any where. When that 'chorus' comes in for the last time, I was expecting it to be like the climax of the song but it just cuts off and fades out on a groove. It just feels really lazy.
> 
> Ka$cade is probably my favourite just for its consistency as a track. There isn't a dull moment in it.
> 
> I was a bit disappointed by the last two tracks. *I think Misha got his hands on Nephele - the intro and outro riff sounds very Periphery-ish, which isn't a good thing here. It seems a bit tasteless.*
> 
> Para Mexer is brilliant, for the first half at least - the kinda metal-y second-to-last section is a bit of a let-down.
> 
> But still, I really enjoyed it and I prefer it way more than Weightless, there's just quite a few things to pick at.



Actually Nephele was one of the few tracks that not only I didn't work on, but I believe is entirely Javier's too.
The songs I did were:
Ka$cade, Lippincott, Air Chrysalis, Another Year, Tooth and Claw, The Future That Awaited Me, and The Woven Web

Glad you dug Ka$cade, that was the first song Tosin and I did and brought back the same chemistry and dynamic that I felt during the first album, really stoked with how that song came out!


----------



## spawnofthesith

bulb said:


> Actually Nephele was one of the few tracks that not only I didn't work on, but I believe is entirely Javier's too.
> The songs I did were:
> Ka$cade, Lippincott, Air Chrysalis, Another Year, Tooth and Claw, The Future That Awaited Me, and The Woven Web
> 
> Glad you dug Ka$cade, that was the first song Tosin and I did and brought back the same chemistry and dynamic that I felt during the first album, really stoked with how that song came out!



The Woven Web is sickeningly groovy/funky


----------



## bulb

spawnofthesith said:


> The Woven Web is sickeningly groovy/funky



We spent quite a bit of time crafting that slap section. It took a lot of time to get just right, but it is one of my favorite moments on the album and I don't think I have ever heard anything quite like it before.


----------



## TravisMontgomery

WildBroskiAppears said:


> Physical Education sure sounds bastardly low when they let the groove "stand alone" around :42 in.



Tosin mentioned something about the tuning at the clinic in Austin last weekend. I believe he said the lowest string is tuned to C#.


----------



## thearistocat

bulb said:


> Actually Nephele was one of the few tracks that not only I didn't work on, but I believe is entirely Javier's too.
> The songs I did were:
> Ka$cade, Lippincott, Air Chrysalis, Another Year, Tooth and Claw, The Future That Awaited Me, and The Woven Web
> 
> Glad you dug Ka$cade, that was the first song Tosin and I did and brought back the same chemistry and dynamic that I felt during the first album, really stoked with how that song came out!



Well Another Year and The Woven Web I think are my two favorite so cyber-five 

On a slightly unrelated note, wouldn't it be great if Periphery (nudge nudge wink wink) released a song with Tosin as guest and called it Tossin' a Boss In? I thought that was pretty clever


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

TravisMontgomery said:


> Tosin mentioned something about the tuning at the clinic in Austin last weekend. I believe he said the lowest string is tuned to C#.



I wonder...did Nollz go an octave lower on that one? AFAIK that would be inaudible, and produce more of a missing fundamental effect.



bulb said:


> We spent quite a bit of time crafting that slap section. It took a lot of time to get just right, but it is one of my favorite moments on the album and I don't think I have ever heard anything quite like it before.



How long was spent getting that part tight during tracking? Also, would you care to give some examples of parts of the album that you tracked yourself?


----------



## InfinityCollision

TravisMontgomery said:


> Tosin mentioned something about the tuning at the clinic in Austin last weekend. I believe he said the lowest string is tuned to C#.


Yup, Physical Education is played on his Toone and uses the same tuning as New Eden. C#AEADGBE if memory serves, with the bottom two strings having two additional frets beyond the nut. This might also be why Javier's playing lead on that track - he doesn't have a baritone hybrid for the low parts.



WildBroskiAppears said:


> I wonder...did Nollz go an octave lower on that one? AFAIK that would be inaudible, and produce more of a missing fundamental effect.


Most amps/cabs aren't getting you anywhere near that fundamental, let alone home audio equipment, so it'd be more like a missing octave harmonic effect  I'm not hearing a C#0 there though. Not 100% sure since the quality isn't great and I'm listening via cheaper headphones right now, but I'd guess the bass is playing in the same octave any time they're down at C#1.


----------



## bulb

WildBroskiAppears said:


> I wonder...did Nollz go an octave lower on that one? AFAIK that would be inaudible, and produce more of a missing fundamental effect.
> 
> 
> 
> How long was spent getting that part tight during tracking? Also, would you care to give some examples of parts of the album that you tracked yourself?



I only tracked parts on the pre-pro as we were writing and that was the main focus, but that section was super tricky! Nolly retracked everything with Tosin/Jav/Matt so that the takes could be super tight for the final product.


----------



## Sebski

bulb said:


> Actually Nephele was one of the few tracks that not only I didn't work on, but I believe is entirely Javier's too.
> The songs I did were:
> Ka$cade, Lippincott, Air Chrysalis, Another Year, Tooth and Claw, The Future That Awaited Me, and The Woven Web
> 
> Glad you dug Ka$cade, that was the first song Tosin and I did and brought back the same chemistry and dynamic that I felt during the first album, really stoked with how that song came out!



Well fair play mate, cheers for clearing that up! Another Year, Tooth and Claw and The Woven Web are quality tracks.

I'm a bit disappointed with Javier in which case. After seeing all his solo youtube videos and Mestis, I was expecting something in the same vein.


----------



## Svava

TravisMontgomery said:


> Tosin mentioned something about the tuning at the clinic in Austin last weekend. I believe he said the lowest string is tuned to C#.



YEP!

Which, on the drive back, we rationalized to be the C# below the C# on the 7th "B" string.

Which would be C# 1.


Played on his Rick Toone 8 string... which if anyone here hasn't seen it, is not a guitar, but rather is a tree with some strings on it that resembles some elven weapon of yore that you might find in the World of Warcraft.


Pretty sure he had a richter scale in his rig for tuning....


----------



## bulb

Sebski said:


> Well fair play mate, cheers for clearing that up! Another Year, Tooth and Claw and The Woven Web are quality tracks.
> 
> I'm a bit disappointed with Javier in which case. After seeing all his solo youtube videos and Mestis, I was expecting something in the same vein.



I guess that just comes down to taste, I think Javier killed it on his tracks and his contribution to the album!


----------



## Svava

bulb said:


> I guess that just comes down to taste, I think Javier killed it on his tracks and his contribution to the album!



I love AAL and am determined to see them live in 30 years when Javier's hair has turned white.

For that is as close as I fear I shall ever come to seeing Santa Klaus djent 


At any rate the album is amazing and AAL and Periphery were both awesome at the clinic last week xD


----------



## Skyblue

The more I listen to the album the more I love it. THAT SLAPPING PART IN WOVEN WEB.


----------



## TheHereticSlade

That sick groove in The Woven Web is just bass right ? Or is Tosin also using his thumb slap technique ? 

Man I can't wait to see them live !


----------



## jmeezle

TheHereticSlade said:


> That sick groove in The Woven Web is just bass right ? Or is Tosin also using his thumb slap technique ?
> 
> Man I can't wait to see them live !



Almost it's certain it's Tosin at first and then the bass kicks in when the rest of the band joins. I can certainly hear bass on that riff toward the end of the song.


----------



## Sebski

bulb said:


> I guess that just comes down to taste, I think Javier killed it on his tracks and his contribution to the album!



Oh of course, it's entirely personal preference. I'm just always interested to know how individual my opinion is. And don't get me wrong, I'm a big fan of Javier's writing and always wanted more material from him, Nephele just wasn't for me.


----------



## wankerness

bulb said:


> I only tracked parts on the pre-pro as we were writing and that was the main focus, but that section was super tricky! Nolly retracked everything with Tosin/Jav/Matt so that the takes could be super tight for the final product.



What tuning did Nolly use on this album? Did he have the bass down to EBDAD (or something) to go an octave below the guitars, or did he just use a five string tuned BEADG (or something close) and play in the same octave on the 8-string stuff like Meshuggah and only go lower than E on sections where the guitars aren't playing on the low E? He's clearly going down below the range of the guitars on stuff like the Kaskade solo where the guitar riffs are in 7 string range, but I didn't really hear where he was on the 8 string riffs. I'm waiting to listen really closely to the bass stuff till I get my actual copy of the album (I'm old-school I guess).


----------



## jmeezle

Matt tracking "that riff" from The Woven Web via Nolly's Instagram.

Instagram


----------



## bulb

TheHereticSlade said:


> That sick groove in The Woven Web is just bass right ? Or is Tosin also using his thumb slap technique ?
> 
> Man I can't wait to see them live !



It's guitar with Tosin's thumping technique. I believe the album has programmed bass on most tracks. Lippincott is one of the few tracks that has real bass, but I forget which other ones do. On the pre-pro I programmed the bass on all the tracks, and handed the MIDI over for the final sessions.


----------



## fungwabus117

bulb said:


> It's guitar with Tosin's thumping technique. I believe the album has programmed bass on most tracks. Lippincott is one of the few tracks that has real bass, but I forget which other ones do. On the pre-pro I programmed the bass on all the tracks, and handed the MIDI over for the final sessions.



Are the programmed ones Trilian?


----------



## Alberto7

I caved; I had to listen to it again before receiving my copy. It's friggin' nuts. That one pitch that goes up and down during the chorus of _Mind-Spun_ is so fitting for the title of the song. So psychotic. I cannot wait for my copy to arrive (some day...) and listen to this in high quality!


----------



## gordonbombay

bulb said:


> It's guitar with Tosin's thumping technique. I believe the album has programmed bass on most tracks. Lippincott is one of the few tracks that has real bass, but I forget which other ones do. On the pre-pro I programmed the bass on all the tracks, and handed the MIDI over for the final sessions.



I would like to see your process on this or if you could discuss it here it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## madloff

Just had my first listen to this new album today. Holy crap. I wasn't this biggest fan of Weightless, but I'm really digging The Joy of Motion. Nolly did a fantastic job engineering this thing.


----------



## bulb

fungwabus117 said:


> Are the programmed ones Trilian?



I don't know what program Nolly used on the final mix, when I was programming on the pre-pro tracks it was just for the sake of composition so I just used a bass sound in one of the programs that comes with Cubase, did the trick.


----------



## _RH_

I'm not saying it's a rip off, but a snippet at the beginning of "Nephele" reminds me so much of a slower "Unleash the Pwnies"! I think it's just the ascending notes followed by that chord. I can't unhear it now ha!

After a few listens, I think I prefer this to Weightless but I'm not sure it tops the S/T. Good stuff!


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Mind-Spun and Physical Education I've been jamming on since they pretty much first released the stream.

I'd love to know how they came up with Mind-Spun, it's a completely different track for AaL, but it's so freaking cool and unique.


----------



## 7soundz

After listening to the youtube stream.......I think an official tablature book is a must for this new album. I honestly hope AAL considers this. Music this good should be available for all to learn. I say we put a poll for all who want a tab book!


----------



## bulb

Slunk Dragon said:


> Mind-Spun and Physical Education I've been jamming on since they pretty much first released the stream.
> 
> I'd love to know how they came up with Mind-Spun, it's a completely different track for AaL, but it's so freaking cool and unique.



Most of those riffs are old. So old that they were in a demo that was supposed to be used for the first AAL album, but that demo didn't make the cut then. Even the drums are similar, it's just the mix that is horrendous on that demo, goes to show how much of a difference a mix can make haha.


----------



## JmCastor

7soundz said:


> After listening to the youtube stream.......I think an official tablature book is a must for this new album. I honestly hope AAL considers this. Music this good should be available for all to learn. I say we put a poll for all who want a tab book!



this x100, there is so much musicality here. one of those albums where nearly every technique accessible to the modern progressive guitarist is not only used, but used in a musically pleasing context. 

That and i would spend nearly all my free time (Marine Corp doesn't give me much) learning this s**T


----------



## PAZ

I remember seeing/hearing that Diego had his hand in this album aswell... does anyone know if he helped produce any tunes on TJOM?

I apologize in advanced if my information was mistaken.


----------



## spawnofthesith

PAZ said:


> I remember seeing/hearing that Diego had his hand in this album aswell... does anyone know if he helped produce any tunes on TJOM?
> 
> I apologize in advanced if my information was mistaken.



I don't think so, but I could be mistaken. As far as I am aware, he is producing the upcoming Veil of Maya album. I also read a rumor a while back that there was going to be a Tosin guest spot on the upcoming Volumes album. That one I've only read once with very little information though, so I have no idea if thats true or not.


----------



## bulb

Diego demoed 3 of the songs on the album, and although I believe he took a little less of a writing/production role on his end, he did demo Physical Education out with Tosin, and that song owns!


----------



## HexaneLake

This album is so damn good. Simply AAL. Can't wait till my vinyl arrives so I can complete my collection!!


----------



## RagtimeDandy

So glad they wrote an album I can listen to all the way through without getting bored. This is some seriously great songwriting and the production is crazy good. Also Matt is a ....ing MONSTER


----------



## PAZ

They killed it last night in Edmonton, AB, Canada. The venue was packed wall to wall with approx 700 people and more energy than any other band i have seen to date! 

When they began tearing down their gear, Matt just kept playing drums and their sound guy - who i swear was Markides, or looked a hell of a lot like the few photos i have seen - began removing the pieces of his kit one by one. T'was a great way to end the night!


----------



## slapnutz

Hey Misha I love the sound of the album. As weird as it sounds I knew after listening to Wave of Babies compared to the original album, there was definitely potential to get a more powerful sound if you and Tosin had more time to produce.

Just wondering since its the modern age of internet geekery and such, did you video any of the many late night sessions and editing..etc...etc... do you know if anyone is thinking of releasing a pseudo making-off or BTS type digital download extra?


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

slapnutz said:


> Hey Misha I love the sound of the album. As weird as it sounds I knew after listening to Wave of Babies compared to the original album, there was definitely potential to get a more powerful sound if you and Tosin had more time to produce.
> 
> Just wondering since its the modern age of internet geekery and such, did you video any of the many late night sessions and editing..etc...etc... do you know if anyone is thinking of releasing a pseudo making-off or BTS type digital download extra?



Misha didn't produce the album, Nolly did!


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Have been listening to this on repeat for the last couple of days now, and I am really blown away. Mostly by how Tosin holds back in places and focuses more on the phrasing of his solos but still manages to melt peoples minds with insanely intricate riffs. 

I would have liked a couple more big massive, explosive, epic songs packed full of shred/tap/riffitry, I think Physical Education (which is my favourite off the album so far) could have ended up that way, but I actually really enjoy the direction they took with it and came out with something original and catchy as fack.

That goes for the whole album, original and catchy as fack.


----------



## -Nolly-

I'm glad to see the album is going down so well, it was truly a privilege to be involved in its creation.
With regards to footage of the process, there is none that I know of. I was strictly concerned with my roles as producer and engineer and I know the band members were entirely focussed on their roles too rather than even thinking of filming the sessions, which can be quite disruptive to the creative process. I have a few brief iphone videos from drum tracking, which were mainly to send to band members that weren't present at the session for their approval. I've posted a couple of them on my instagram, but that's about it.


----------



## bulb

slapnutz said:


> Hey Misha I love the sound of the album. As weird as it sounds I knew after listening to Wave of Babies compared to the original album, there was definitely potential to get a more powerful sound if you and Tosin had more time to produce.
> 
> Just wondering since its the modern age of internet geekery and such, did you video any of the many late night sessions and editing..etc...etc... do you know if anyone is thinking of releasing a pseudo making-off or BTS type digital download extra?


That's a Nolly question and I believe he just answered it, though my situation was no different. I wrote/pre-produced songs with Tosin and didn't take videos of that because we were just working the whole time.


----------



## bulb

Kiwimetal101 said:


> Have been listening to this on repeat for the last couple of days now, and I am really blown away. Mostly by how Tosin holds back in places and focuses more on the phrasing of his solos but still manages to melt peoples minds with insanely intricate riffs.
> 
> I would have liked a couple more big massive, explosive, epic songs packed full of shred/tap/riffitry, I think Physical Education (which is my favourite off the album so far) could have ended up that way, but I actually really enjoy the direction they took with it and came out with something original and catchy as fack.
> 
> That goes for the whole album, original and catchy as fack.



I'm glad that has gone noticed, at least on the tracks that we did, I told Tosin that he didn't need to worry about actively showing his skills. Everyone knows he is a monster, so I figured it would be better to focus on good songs and arrangements rather than impressive sounding parts (not that you don't get a few of those anyways hehe). Nolly actually helped with most of the lead work, and definitely made sure things were kept tasty in that realm as well. I feel like in some ways, the lead playing is perhaps the aspect that has matured the most!


----------



## wankerness

All day yesterday I had the outro of Another Year stuck in my head (the Rhodes break and the distorted version that comes in over it). That is some incredibly catchy stuff. This sort of thing usually only happens to me with things like "Can You Feel the Love Tonight" or "Friday" so kudos on making a maddeningly catchy prog metal album.


----------



## osmosis2259

I'm loving the new album as well. The first album was an amazing beginning and it will always be something special and legendary to me. While it isn't the style of music that I play, it helped me and led me to the right path regards to "home recording". It is one of the best instrumental albums of all time IMO.

With the new album, you really hear how much the guys have evolved and matured as musicians, songwriters, producers etc and they just sound like they are just having a great time! I couldn't help but just smile as I was listening!


----------



## asher

Finally spinning the stream.

This is so good.


----------



## FretsOnFyre

Listened to the whole album yesterday, insane stuff. LOVED Air Chrysalis and Tooth and Claw. Physical Education was superb too, real Primus-y vibe. Stoked to see them in Seattle tomorrow!


----------



## fungwabus117

-Nolly- said:


> I'm glad to see the album is going down so well, it was truly a privilege to be involved in its creation.
> With regards to footage of the process, there is none that I know of. I was strictly concerned with my roles as producer and engineer and I know the band members were entirely focussed on their roles too rather than even thinking of filming the sessions, which can be quite disruptive to the creative process. I have a few brief iphone videos from drum tracking, which were mainly to send to band members that weren't present at the session for their approval. I've posted a couple of them on my instagram, but that's about it.



Unrelated to that comment, but were some of the final tracks on this album programmed bass?


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

bulb said:


> I feel like in some ways, the lead playing is perhaps the aspect that has matured the most!



Absolutely agree with this. The lead playing this time around is definitely on a higher level than the other releases; the phrasing and note choices are fantastic.


----------



## xwmucradiox

PAZ said:


> They killed it last night in Edmonton, AB, Canada. The venue was packed wall to wall with approx 700 people and more energy than any other band i have seen to date!
> 
> When they began tearing down their gear, Matt just kept playing drums and their sound guy - who i swear was Markides, or looked a hell of a lot like the few photos i have seen - began removing the pieces of his kit one by one. T'was a great way to end the night!



Awesome! Dredg used to do that with the drummer's kit and piano. Maybe 5 minutes of just drums and piano with people removing one drum kit piece every 30 seconds or so until just the piano was left and dude played for another minute or so.


----------



## asher

PAZ said:


> They killed it last night in Edmonton, AB, Canada. The venue was packed wall to wall with approx 700 people and more energy than any other band i have seen to date!
> 
> When they began tearing down their gear, Matt just kept playing drums and their sound guy - who i swear was Markides, or looked a hell of a lot like the few photos i have seen - began removing the pieces of his kit one by one. T'was a great way to end the night!



Really bummed I couldn't catch them this go around. They are just absurdly energetic live and made the crowd go completely bonkers last time I saw them.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

asher said:


> Really bummed I couldn't catch them this go around. They are just absurdly energetic live and made the crowd go completely bonkers last time I saw them.



The couple of times I've seen them in Detroit, the crowd has gone absolutely ape whenever they play Tempting Time. It's the best, and the first time I saw them it was completely unexpected. I suddenly looked behind myself and saw a mass of people moshing to some progressive instrumental music.

I would buy this album five times over if I could, I've listened to this stream so much, because it's all really damn good.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

^Same thing when they opened with Tempting time over here for their first gig, everybody just went ape shit, 3-4 stage dives within the first half of the song...


----------



## AdenM

Can't wait to see these dudes with Chon and ATB this week


----------



## Alcoholocaust

Physical Education gives me such a Secret of Mana vibe. I love it.


----------



## icos211

Animals as Leaders - The Joy of Motion | Angry Metal Guy

Just got reviewed by my most trusted source, Angry Metal Guy. I am so surprised that they rated it so highly, not because it didn't deserve it. Definitely album of the year material.


----------



## kevdes93

ive always been pretty meh about these guys but this is some serious AOTY material


----------



## JosephAOI

Nolly, which songs did you play bass on? I think I saw Misha or someone else say that bass was programmed for certain songs?


----------



## big_aug

Man, what a great album all the way through. I'm enjoying it so much. I loved Para Mexer after some of the previous songs. Just a great tune. Excellent job by AAL again.

Nephele just straight ....ing rocks.


----------



## Timelesseer

Extremely impressed with this album. I loved the first album, thought Weightless was 'meh', but the production and grooves of the new album are just amazing. I've been listening to the videos on Youtube nonstop since they put them up. Can't wait to get my physical copy in! I can finally take Altered State out of my car's cd player


----------



## Supernaut

Man I love this new album. The older material intrigued me, but never grabbed me, I always found it pretty impenetrable.

This album though, the grooves and the melodies, have such an immediacy to them. Really killer album that's opened my eyes to what you can do with an 8 string.

5/5 album for me.


----------



## alchemyst

Been listening to the new album for the last two days and it sounds killer. AAL delivered again. Also really liking the production on this one.


----------



## wankerness

Wow, I got the poster and album today from merchdirect, right on the release date and everything! I guess all the warnings were unwarranted.


----------



## JEngelking

This diagram though.


----------



## anomynous

wankerness said:


> Wow, I got the poster and album today from merchdirect, right on the release date and everything! I guess all the warnings were unwarranted.




lol, the one time they've done their job right


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Did you play bass on all the songs on the new Animals As Leaders album? | ask.fm/NollyPeriphery here's nolly's reply to the bass question that was asked here earlier.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

anomynous said:


> lol, the one time they've done their job right



Amen to that man! They literally skipped my order for Periphery's Clear. I had to contact them a month after the release and they said they completely skipped over it. Last time I ordered through them the poster came 3 months after the fact... I really avoid using them whenever possible, which is why I grabbed my The Joy of Motion CD off of Amazon, atleast they're reliable


----------



## wankerness

Haha yeah I remembered a TON of complaints about them in the past and a bunch of people saying that I'd probably get this cd in a month from now. Oh well, guess I got lucky.


----------



## MemphisHawk

Wonder how many copies they'll sell/presold in the first week. Seemed like quite a bit of anticipation.


----------



## Svava

New album is freaking sick....

But people seriously need to be aware of this.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Yeah dude Finowa is fvcking awesome, I'm surprised he isn't bigger than he currently is, dudes been making awesome vids for years.


----------



## wankerness

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> Yeah dude Finowa is fvcking awesome, I'm surprised he isn't bigger than he currently is, dudes been making awesome vids for years.



Why is that name so familiar?! He has 1000 videos so now I have no idea what I remember of his. I feel like I must have seen stuff of his way back in like 2005 on the opeth forum or something.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

wankerness said:


> Why is that name so familiar?! He has 1000 videos so now I have no idea what I remember of his. I feel like I must have seen stuff of his way back in like 2005 on the opeth forum or something.


He has a couple of projects, Kiri Kiri Kiri and he does vocals for another band Carbomb.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

I have been listening to it since this morning, and my reaction is HOLY SHIT! I think this release is easily my favorite from AAL. As for P.E. it reminds me a lot (the groove) with Primus stuff, I definitely hear a Les Claypool influence on a lot of the grooves on JOM. So far, a masterpiece, no favorites yet.

This year has been amazing so far, Cynic, Conquering Dystopia, then AAL, and anticipating a new Obscura later this yr, a new Freak Kitchen, a new Christian Muenzner....AND....hopefully a new Beyond Creation. It's gonna be too much


----------



## reau

Svava said:


> New album is freaking sick....
> 
> But people seriously need to be aware of this.




Wow That was awesome!!!!


----------



## Pweaks

I think the solo for Ka$cade is my favorite out of all the AAL solos. The opening gives me chills every time!


----------



## elnyrb10

Svava said:


> New album is freaking sick....
> 
> But people seriously need to be aware of this.




I've listened to this version of the song just about as many times as the real song lmao


----------



## leftnotright

reau said:


> Wow That was awesome!!!!



fluckin funny,


----------



## shpence

Loving the album and especially "Another Year." It's got a Govan-y vibe to it.


----------



## Cosmic Junglist

Sugar Hill Leaders?


----------



## InfinityCollision

Fits perfectly


----------



## rifftrauma

Crescent.........dat groove...............


----------



## FretsOnFyre

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> As for P.E. it reminds me a lot (the groove) with Primus stuff, I definitely hear a Les Claypool influence on a lot of the grooves on JOM.



My thoughts exactly!

Got to see them on Tuesday, they are freaking TIGHT live. Easily one of my favorite shows. I might recover from the sheer amount of awesome just in time for Dream Theater on April 14th!


----------



## TheHandOfStone

I've been listening to the YT album stream, and I just got the physical copy today. I think I like this one more than the original release, which pretty much cements it as AotY unless another metal band puts out something amazing in the coming months.


----------



## Oreo_Death

MemphisHawk said:


> Wonder how many copies they'll sell/presold in the first week. Seemed like quite a bit of anticipation.



I tried to buy it last night when I went to their show. All of the copies they brought with them were sold out the night it came out apparently


----------



## jimwratt

It's nice to hear Tosin open up and wail a little. That's something that's generally lacking in this field.


----------



## Svava

Cosmic Junglist said:


> Sugar Hill Leaders?



Better than Gangam Wither? xD


----------



## Doug N

The bass playing is sick on this album. Filthy sick.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Nolly said he only tracked bass on 3 songs. Other than that, it's fake.


----------



## liberascientia

TheHandOfStone said:


> Nolly said he only tracked bass on 3 songs. Other than that, it's fake.


Not fake, programmed.

Jammed this in the car on the way to band practice this morning, definitely the best possible way to christen the drummer's new ride


----------



## Alberto7

Finally got my copy today!


----------



## fungwabus117

I wonder what nolly did to engineer Trilian, it sounds huge. I didn't know bends like the ones around the 5:04 on Kascade, where it's only like a fret up. Nolly, if you read this, could you shed some light on your Trilian process? Which model, what kind of post processing, etc, if you have time!


----------



## The Reverend

fungwabus117 said:


> I wonder what nolly did to engineer Trilian, it sounds huge. I didn't know bends like the ones around the 5:04 on Kascade, where it's only like a fret up. Nolly, if you read this, could you shed some light on your Trilian process? Which model, what kind of post processing, etc, if you have time!



Hear, hear!

Of course, after doing work that good, I wouldn't be surprised if he holds onto it as a trade secret. Normally songs that have parts where the bass can really shine through and it's Trillian or Zombass or whatever, you can tell, but on my first listen I had no clue that most of the bass tracks on the songs were programmed.


----------



## alchemyst

That main riff in Tooth and Claw just kills it. It sounds so badass.


----------



## Doug N

TheHandOfStone said:


> Nolly said he only tracked bass on 3 songs. Other than that, it's fake.



I really wish I didn't know that. Ruins the album in a major way for me. What else is fake? Are the drums real or programmed?


----------



## Jonathan20022

Doug N said:


> I really wish I didn't know that. Ruins the album in a major way for me. What else is fake? Are the drums real or programmed?



How would that ruin it for you? They don't even have an actual bassist in the band, bass was programmed on all their previous works for the most part as well. So why is it a surprise now?  And it's not fake, it's just programmed.

Drums were programmed in the previous albums, but I'm pretty sure they're real on this entirely.


----------



## wankerness

How would you define fake if not programmed? Doesn't programmed mean it was essentially written in midi and the sound was computer generated, aka no one actually "played" it on an instrument?


----------



## liberascientia

But it _was_ played on an instrument, all the samples of bass that exist in software like Trillian or Zombass were recorded with an actual bass, with real strings, by a real person. It's not 'computer-generated', it's just real sounds being triggered through MIDI.


----------



## Doug N

Jonathan20022 said:


> How would that ruin it for you? They don't even have an actual bassist in the band, bass was programmed on all their previous works for the most part as well. So why is it a surprise now?  And it's not fake, it's just programmed.
> 
> Drums were programmed in the previous albums, but I'm pretty sure they're real on this entirely.



When I was listening to the album I was getting off on how dialed in the rhythm section was, given the somewhat difficult time signatures. I understand that even when humans are playing the music that it can be made easy in the studio but listening to programmed bass lines isn't the same. Bummer.


----------



## Doug N

Twistedrock said:


> But it _was_ played on an instrument, all the samples of bass that exist in software like Trillian or Zombass were recorded with an actual bass, with real strings, by a real person. It's not 'computer-generated', it's just real sounds being triggered through MIDI.



But a real person and a real bass didn't record the songs on the album. That's not a value judgement that's the reality, right. I know Nolly knows how to play bass, but a person who's never played bass could have done what's been done on the majority of the songs. I'm not criticizing people who are cool with that, but I dislike that approach to making records.


----------



## asher

Doug N said:


> But a real person and a real bass didn't record the songs on the album. That's not a value judgement that's the reality, right. I know Nolly knows how to play bass, but a person who's never played bass could have done what's been done on the majority of the songs. I'm not criticizing people who are cool with that, but I dislike that approach to making records.



Well, not most of them. Some of them do have 100% played bass tracks - see a page or two back.


----------



## Mayhew

Doug N said:


> The bass playing is sick on this album. Filthy sick.



You may dislike the approach in theory but in reality you also thought it sounded sick, filthy sick. Sounds to me like their approach works for you and perhaps it's time to re-evaluate your thoughts on the subject. I'm all about the finished project and if it sounds good, ya done good to me. And yes this album is definitely filthy sick whether through the wizardry of computers or the wizardry of their fingers.


----------



## liberascientia

Doug N said:


> But a real person and a real bass didn't record the songs on the album. That's not a value judgement that's the reality, right. I know Nolly knows how to play bass, but a person who's never played bass could have done what's been done on the majority of the songs. I'm not criticizing people who are cool with that, but I dislike that approach to making records.


Aye, it's true that most of the bass tracks weren't recorded by a real person or bass, that's factual, but what's in question is whether that actually matters. Like the dude above me said, it's all about the end result, and the end result in this case is, in my opinion, one of the hugest sounding releases of the last few years.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Get ready for a 3 page SS.org style thread derailment on the values of musicianship and how modern music is pissing on it.


----------



## JoeyBTL

Likes band with no bass player...
Surprised when real bass isn't on all the songs.


----------



## ROAR

Some of you guys are real specific on how you like getting those vibrations in the air. 
How silly. 
"What is the source of this wave?! A human? A computer?"

It's like you forgot there was even a song to hum along with.


----------



## Alberto7

I find that "The end result is the only thing that matters" is quite an extremist approach, really. I do get off on knowing that some incredibly skilled individual did that stuff. It's half of the reason I watch YouTube videos of people playing guitar. HOWEVER, it's not a make-or-break deal for me. I'm forgiving with this stuff. In being forgiving with it, I find myself enjoying way more things than I would otherwise.

In this album's case, I know what to expect from AAL. So whether or not those bass lines were programmed does not really detract from my enjoyment of it. I also came to the realization that my favorite thing about this whole album is how the electronic parts accentuate the whole thing and the atmosphere they create, and those are all programmed.


----------



## fungwabus117

Alberto7 said:


> I find that "The end result is the only thing that matters" is quite an extremist approach, really. I do get off on knowing that some incredibly skilled individual did that stuff. It's half of the reason I watch YouTube videos of people playing guitar. HOWEVER, it's not a make-or-break deal for me. I'm forgiving with this stuff. In being forgiving with it, I find myself enjoying way more things than I would otherwise.
> 
> In this album's case, I know what to expect from AAL. So whether or not those bass lines were programmed does not really detract from my enjoyment of it. I also came to the realization that my favorite thing about this whole album is how the electronic parts accentuate the whole thing and the atmosphere they create, and those are all programmed.



Exactly. At the end of the day, this is all purely creation. It would be slightly different if the players couldn't play the programmed parts, but that is very obviously not the case, so what's to complain about? If creative expression is the bottom line in a situation like this, it shouldn't matter what the approach was, programmed or not.


----------



## InfinityCollision

Doug N said:


> When I was listening to the album I was getting off on how dialed in the rhythm section was, given the somewhat difficult time signatures. I understand that even when humans are playing the music that it can be made easy in the studio but listening to programmed bass lines isn't the same. Bummer.



None of this was recorded as a full band. They had the opportunity to manipulate and/or re-record every single portion of every part of every song as much as they wanted. The distinction you're drawing is entirely meaningless. If you want to appreciate a band's cohesion, I'd recommend viewing a live performance of that band in the manner of your choosing or putting on something very different from modern metal.


----------



## Jonathan20022

I mean, if this turns you off from the band and it's release, then you really shouldn't look into how some of your other favorite bands record their music. 

And fake implies that something is just that, a hoax or a trick. The members and the people involved have been up front and honest about the entire approach to the album. And the band can go above and beyond and play what is on the album, so what's the problem here?


----------



## wankerness

It doesn't turn me off from the music at all in any way, I just am curious to know how things were produced and it seems like making weird statements like how it's actually real bass cause it's real samples played via midi makes no sense to me. Sounds to me like three tracks are real and the rest is fake, cool, let's just call a spade a spade. Now I'm curious why the other tracks are fake instead of played, was it just that it would have taken too long or taken too much tweaking to get the sound right vs programming it? Since they don't have a bass player in this band this is a totally legit excuse. I'm just interested in the recording of it and why they chose to do it. 

Catch 33 is one of my favorite albums, the fact the drums are all fake makes no difference to me.


----------



## Doug N

InfinityCollision said:


> If you want to appreciate a band's cohesion, I'd recommend viewing a live performance of that band in the manner of your choosing or putting on something very different from modern metal.



Thanks for the recommendation, i just saw Scale the Summit and Ocean live a couple weeks ago, they tore it up. They made a couple mistakes, like humans sometimes do.


----------



## jimwratt

It's not the physical object being used but the intelligence behind it. As long as the music being made is informed, cultivated, and developed it lends itself to its own technique.


----------



## toothbrush

Jonathan20022 said:


> And the band can go above and beyond and play what is on the album, so what's the problem here?



This.



wankerness said:


> Catch 33 is one of my favorite albums, the fact the drums are all fake makes no difference to me.



And this.



This music-recording ethics debate has always intrigued me. I could type a hefty response with all of my thoughts on the matter, but there's already been plenty of good discussion on this topic. I will at least chime in and say that one should keep in mind that bands from 40, 50, and even 60 years ago more often than not recorded all at once as a band. Lots of very old rock LP's were essentially live recordings. Then things become a little more streamlined: one instrument records at once, but was a full one-take recording of the entire song. So, much older bands of this time might look at bands now and think that recording small take after small take, instrument by instrument, is unethical and represents a lack of musicianship. And hey, now we're here in 2014 with quantized/triggered drums, pitch-shifted vocals, even recording at half-speed, and so on... Is it *bad*? I don't know. I personally don't think so. I will quote Bulb here and agree with his stance: anything goes in the studio. But if you're also gonna play live, then I'd sure as hell hope you can accurately play _your own music_ in a live setting.


----------



## tomsargent

The bass might have been programmed at parts, but the drums were all human and all sick! I was perusing Youtube today for some new inspiration for drum lessons, and I came across a baby-faced Matt Garstka doing some groovy Gospel style drumming.


----------



## jimwratt

I heard they aren't using "real" amps or pedals either. Oh noes!!!


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Next they won't even be using real musicians, it'll all be holograms. Then we'll have stuff like a holographic Elvis and Tupac an- *shot*


----------



## Floppystrings

Slunk Dragon said:


> Next they won't even be using real musicians, it'll all be holograms. Then we'll have stuff like a holographic Elvis and Tupac an- *shot*



"Tupac walks out on stage with 8 string"

*Crowd goes potato*


----------



## CliffyB

I think this album almost stands up to their first. Great range of sounds, some great bass at times, and solid drum tracking. As usual, Tosin is a monster.


----------



## Thorerges

This is the best record they've released yet. Unbelievable.


----------



## asher

Finally bought so can throw on my phone


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> He has a couple of projects, Kiri Kiri Kiri and he does vocals for another band Carbomb.


He's not in Car Bomb.


----------



## lurgar

Slunk Dragon said:


> Next they won't even be using real musicians, it'll all be holograms. Then we'll have stuff like a holographic Elvis and Tupac an- *shot*



Like this?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDMmcsH0fo8


----------



## Daf57

Animals As Leaders' Tosin Abasi picks 10 essential guitar albums | Animals As Leaders' Tosin Abasi picks 10 essential guitar albums | Guitar News | MusicRadar


----------



## Svava

Daf57 said:


> Animals As Leaders' Tosin Abasi picks 10 essential guitar albums | Animals As Leaders' Tosin Abasi picks 10 essential guitar albums | Guitar News | MusicRadar



wtf that guitar looks amazing in that pic.

Is this a new finish or is that just a great pic?
TAM Owners?

Is it that hot?!


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> He's not in Car Bomb.


I know he does guest vocals for them from time to time.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

^ Source? As far as I know the only guest vocals they have are Joseph Duplantier. 

Back OT, great list from Tosin.


----------



## shadowlife

Awesome list from Tosin.



> I&#8217;d call Allan Holdsworth a blessing to the world of music.



+1,000


----------



## Opion

This list totally reminded me that Tosin recommended Kurt Rosenwinkel as one of his influences in the post-bop genre! Put on "Zhivago" and then checked out Jonathan Kriesberg - solid recommendations. 

Also, I went in to Best Buy today to pick up a physical copy of the album and, to my surprise, they were completely out of stock. This can only mean good things for the band (and also for the state of my abysmal town's music tastes) but, goddamnit, I wanted a copy of the record today!  Guess i'll have to wait 'til next week...


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> ^ Source? As far as I know the only guest vocals they have are Joseph Duplantier.


 I confused them with Madeia, sorry about that.


----------



## Kwirk

Daf57 said:


> Animals As Leaders' Tosin Abasi picks 10 essential guitar albums | Animals As Leaders' Tosin Abasi picks 10 essential guitar albums | Guitar News | MusicRadar


Interesting that he picked Awake (Dream Theater). He mentioned Dream Theater in one of his interviews, it wasn't a negative comment, but it was more implying DT didn't 'create' the style that they play.


----------



## Lifestalker

1:39-2:14 in Another Year turns into pure ....ing magic. Such a soulful part. For me, TJoM is much more listenable than the previous two efforts, although the first has a very special place in my collection.


----------



## shpence

I think Tosin is giving Vai a run for his money in the attire department. I don't think wind in the face will add much to the live show though.


----------



## kamello

Lifestalker said:


> 1:39-2:14 in Another Year turns into pure ....ing magic. Such a soulful part. For me, TJoM is much more listenable than the previous two efforts, although the first has a very special place in my collection.



that song just brings a smile to my face, one of my favourites along P.E. and the few ones composed by Javier


----------



## gordonbombay

"TOSIN WAN KENOBI"


----------



## Svava

Kwirk said:


> Interesting that he picked Awake (Dream Theater). He mentioned Dream Theater in one of his interviews, it wasn't a negative comment, but it was more implying DT didn't 'create' the style that they play.



They didn't.

King Crimson, Pink Floyd, Rush- that era created it.

Also he did mention previously in interviews that Petrucci was a huge influence on him.


No big surprise there


----------



## Lifestalker

Completely unrelated to TJoM, but I wanted to ask a quick question and we can all get back to the topic at hand.

Can someone tell me how Tosin is getting this metronome effect? So badass. I need this ability. I know it's an effect. If delay, how's he getting the metronome effect and playing guitar over it? Example 26:42.


----------



## Jonathan20022

I believe that's just a looper, he used to use this large looper pedal. I don't know what their rigs look like nowadays, but it might be just the looper built into the Axe FX. You just loop an instant tap and loop it at the right tempo so you have a metronome to work with. Tricky at first to get what you want, but it's not hard to get down if you have a footpedal of some sort to activate it.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

^ He still uses that Boomerang looper i thought?


----------



## larry

what was mentioned above is very likely. but also, the axe fx II has a built in metronome that can be assigned tap-tempo and toggled on/off with MIDI CC numbers.


----------



## 80H

gordonbombay said:


> "TOSIN WAN KENOBI"



"i need a sweater. f*ck the front of it though. i dont need that shit. just cut the whole f*cking thing off. sleeves? i dont want normal sleeves. i want corduroy. no just the material. i know its not pants. im going to use the pants as the scarf. so read that back to me. yep, sleeves like pants, scarf actually pants, f*ck the front. someone get me my guitar. i need to take a f*cking picture goddamn look at me. someone get me my sumo pants."


----------



## Zalbu

Never would've thought that Tosin would be such a Malmsteen fan.


----------



## Ralyks

Animals As Leaders&#39; &#39;The Joy Of Motion&#39; Cracks U.S. Top 25 - Blabbermouth.net

The times, they're a-changin'. Regardless of it you pay attention to this sort of thing, its still impressive and congrats to them.


----------



## Kwirk

Svava said:


> They didn't.
> 
> King Crimson, Pink Floyd, Rush- that era created it.
> 
> Also he did mention previously in interviews that Petrucci was a huge influence on him.
> 
> 
> No big surprise there


Well I know that, but DT is still an innovator in their genre. Anyway, was just saying it doesn't come across as a comment where you'd expect him to pick DT for one of his top albums. 

I didn't see the other one where he mentions Petrucci. Good stuff.


----------



## asher

Ralyks said:


> Animals As Leaders' 'The Joy Of Motion' Cracks U.S. Top 25 - Blabbermouth.net
> 
> The times, they're a-changin'. Regardless of it you pay attention to this sort of thing, its still impressive and congrats to them.



Wow. Great for them!


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Ralyks said:


> Animals As Leaders' 'The Joy Of Motion' Cracks U.S. Top 25 - Blabbermouth.net
> 
> The times, they're a-changin'. Regardless of it you pay attention to this sort of thing, its still impressive and congrats to them.



This is awesome news. Anyone know if this was a big increase from the last album first week sales?


----------



## Ralyks

Weightless placed at #92, not sure of the number of units sold.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Ralyks said:


> Weightless placed at #92, not sure of the number of units sold.



Thanks!


----------



## Svava

Ralyks said:


> Animals As Leaders' 'The Joy Of Motion' Cracks U.S. Top 25 - Blabbermouth.net
> 
> The times, they're a-changin'. Regardless of it you pay attention to this sort of thing, its still impressive and congrats to them.








I am a very happy panda about this news.


----------



## MemphisHawk

So I know this is a dumb place to ask, but would anyone out there be interested in putting a dollar or two towards a crowd tilt to get AAL out here to Okinawa as a headliner for Rocktoberfest Japan? 

It's a 2 day event for the US military stationed out here and we frankly won't have the funds to cover AAL AND a bunch of other bands. I am personally going to put 2,000 USD towards it. I am not starting a kickstarter thing until the event is confirmed, but I am in talks with the bands International Booking Agent and he is on board but of course it comes down to money. 

It would be a huge win for the 6,000 people who show up to this event every year as we have never had a national act perform here(okay, so Uncle Cracker is playing next week on a base I think)

If stupid idea, please just ignore. I have decided to take this on as kind of my "Field of Dreams" project and maybe I am in too deep.


----------



## Cabinet

The new album has definitely been growing on me. The first playthrough I thought it was alright but it does get much better as I listen to it again. 

I think it's great that his playing sounds much more relaxed and less flashy and it shows that he isn't cutting any corners with expressing himself.
All the songs flow through themselves differently and to me that is what stands out the most. Every song progresses differently there isn't necessarily a formula for the songs that was so audible on their first album, and in many places, Weightless. Hell I'm even surprised that I can look down on AAL compared to this album, because I still remember how jaw droppingly badass the first album still is 

I also think the production on this album is better compared to Weightless; it sounds more rounded and balanced. Although personally, it sounds very compressed which I wouldn't say captured the mood appropriately because the album is so, well, unmetal.

Still I am very very pleased to hear that AAL are now moving through a different plain with their music and not pushing out janky shred licks with some fingerstyle chord voicings. I very much look forward to hear what they plan to do next because once again they blow my mind


----------



## anomynous




----------



## anomynous

Relevant......kind of


----------



## Kiwimetal101

anomynous said:


> Relevant......kind of




Did anyone see this coming?? lol


----------



## crg123

I love this so hard. I hope that they troll people and do this for their encore while on tour.


----------



## shpence

anomynous said:


>


 
Mastodon/Gojira at the beginning of the week then AAL. Looks like I'll be seeing 2 shows at the 9:30 club that week.


----------



## Daf57

Here's a short interview with Javier ...
Javier Reyes (Animals as Leaders) Interview - The Prog Report


----------



## InfinityCollision

Cabinet said:


> I also think the production on this album is better compared to Weightless; it sounds more rounded and balanced. Although personally, it sounds very compressed which I wouldn't say captured the mood appropriately because the album is so, well, unmetal.



Agreed, the balance is nice but the album is completely lacking in dynamics. I don't really expect that to ever change; dynamics don't really seem to be Tosin's strong suit. It would've done a lot for the album though, there's a few spots that lack punch as a result.


----------



## asher

InfinityCollision said:


> Agreed, the balance is nice but the album is completely lacking in dynamics. I don't really expect that to ever change; dynamics don't really seem to be Tosin's strong suit. It would've done a lot for the album though, there's a few spots that lack punch as a result.





How are you defining dynamics here?


----------



## wankerness

asher said:


> How are you defining dynamics here?



Probably loudness levels with the mastering or whatever. It's true that even the compositionally soft songs have incredibly loud metal-sounding drums (ex Another Year). It is definitely heavily compressed. I think it's really sterile and this mostly suits it just fine, I love the heavy guitar tones on this album.


----------



## asher

wankerness said:


> Probably loudness levels with the mastering or whatever. It's true that even the compositionally soft songs have incredibly loud metal-sounding drums (ex Another Year).



Yeah, I guess that's fair, as I think about it.


----------



## InfinityCollision

asher said:


> How are you defining dynamics here?



What wankerness said. Obviously there's passages where most of the band drops out where there's a change in volume, but even here the actual volume change tends to be relatively small (any greater perceived change usually results from using a greater swath of the frequency spectrum). The album operates on roughly two levels to my ears: moderately loud and loud.

The song I usually point to for this is Physical Education. The bridge stays fairly loud throughout, which sucks energy out of what should be a big buildup. Then the big "WHAP" (technical term ) at 3:31 as the band goes back to the main riff has no headroom to work with, resulting in an absence of punch at what should be the song's peak.


----------



## Alberto7

I agree with that. _Para Mexer_ is one of my favorites from the album, and it has some wonderful ideas. However, something about it did bug me a bit, but I couldn't really pinpoint what it was. I showed the song to my sister (who, mind you, has no clue about music production and is not a musician) and, while she said she liked it, she said the drums were too damn loud and too "metal." Good ears, that one has. Although maybe that particular fact has also a lot to do with the actual compositional dynamics of the music, as well as the sound production values of it. Same deal with _Another Year_. I went and made her listen to _The Woven Web_ and she loved it. She said it sounded more coherent and everything was in its place, so to speak, given that it has a much heavier feel to it. After that I kinda listen to the album a little differently, but it's still not a deal-breaker at all for me. The things one can learn from a fresh, unbiased mind...


----------



## wankerness

I would back her up on that one for sure. It sounds like the clean stuff has the same drum sound used on the heavy riffs, basically, and maybe this is accentuated by the production or something, I'm definitely not a production technique expert. It certainly doesn't ruin the soft songs for me, but it's most definitely an aspect of the sound of the album. It's entirely probable it was done deliberately and that was how everyone involved with the album wanted it to be. It's kind of the flip side of that Gorguts album from last year. They're like polar opposites on the metal compression spectrum. They both sound great to me but the Gorguts one has about the most dynamics and the most un-brickwalled sound you'll hear on a super-clear super-heavy modern metal album while this one has about the least possible for something with so many changes in guitar tones and song styles.


----------



## Alberto7

Hhmmm I haven't heard the Gorguts album. I shall later on. It'll be interesting comparing and contrasting its sound quality with TJoM's.


----------



## ROAR

"It seems like there is more of a live feel on this album. You guys used acoustic drums?

Correct, those are real drums. I think there is essentially little to no sampling on that. The bulk of the drums you hear is real drums, just properly mixed."

Hahaha bullshit. That snare is sample replaced, and most of the toms and overheads.


----------



## Floppystrings

Hy look drumz.


----------



## anomynous




----------



## Kwirk

^Just saw that. I might have to drive out to IL to see them, even though I just saw them last month. Conquering Dystopia is the motivation factor this time.


----------



## bulb

ROAR said:


> "It seems like there is more of a live feel on this album. You guys used acoustic drums?
> 
> Correct, those are real drums. I think there is essentially little to no sampling on that. The bulk of the drums you hear is real drums, just properly mixed."
> 
> Hahaha bullshit. That snare is sample replaced, and most of the toms and overheads.



Unfortunately, you have absolutely no idea what you are talking about. Just because you say something does not make it true.


----------



## Svava

bulb said:


> . Just because you say something does not make it true.



Careful Bulb.

If a politician reads that you might upset the entire foundation upon which the current US government is built


----------



## Svava

anomynous said:


>



How do I get tickets for this business?

I want to go ><


----------



## ROAR

I have a little idea of what I'm talking about. 

And I'm glad to see some more dates near me!

EDIT:
"Little to no" is industry talk for "a lot more than a little."
There's no such thing as a little bit of sample replacement. 
You either do or you don't.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

I am SO BUMMED that they aren't coming to Detroit again, have been trying to get my guitar teacher and dad to see these guys.


----------



## MF_Kitten

ROAR said:


> I have a little idea of what I'm talking about.
> 
> And I'm glad to see some more dates near me!
> 
> EDIT:
> "Little to no" is industry talk for "a lot more than a little."
> There's no such thing as a little bit of sample replacement.
> You either do or you don't.



Wrong. What Nolly does a lot is sample reinforcements. Basically you trigger the acoustic drums and use that to trigger samples that you blend in to reinforce the acoustic drums. A lot of the time you'll sample the actual drums being played, so you're reinforcing with the same sounds.


----------



## bulb

ROAR said:


> I have a little idea of what I'm talking about.
> 
> And I'm glad to see some more dates near me!
> 
> EDIT:
> "Little to no" is industry talk for "a lot more than a little."
> There's no such thing as a little bit of sample replacement.
> You either do or you don't.



It sounds like your ignorance is stemming from not understanding the difference between sample replacement and reinforcement.
Please don't make claims about things you don't understand, it will cause less confusion.


----------



## stevexc

MF_Kitten said:


> Wrong. What Nolly does a lot is sample reinforcements. Basically you trigger the acoustic drums and use that to trigger samples that you blend in to reinforce the acoustic drums. A lot of the time you'll sample the actual drums being played, so you're reinforcing with the same sounds.



My drummer used to do this for his kicks - it blended really nicely, especially for live. Super handy for keeping them really even, too, especially for our monitors - the sample was blended pretty far down in the PA but it was up real high in the monitors.


----------



## elnyrb10

anomynous said:


>



no new york city date :real mad:

but ill be out of school by then so ill just have to drive somewhere to this legendary show


----------



## asher

It's the night before graduation for DC. So there's like a 1% chance of going with the ladyfriend. =/


----------



## philkilla

So stoked!

I'll be moving from alaska to georgia and in the meantime will be on leave in Jacksonville Florida so I'll be there!


----------



## ROAR

I'm taking about what Forrester Savell did in his mastering. 
Which is what nearly every producer with experience in the industry does.


----------



## Jonathan20022

I have to thank Animals for bring Chon and Conquering Dystopia along with them to a date nearby to arguably the best venue in town. 

Buying my ticket first thing tomorrow, I can't believe this is happening!


----------



## Svava

Jonathan20022 said:


> I have to thank Animals for bring Chon and Conquering Dystopia along with them to a date nearby to arguably the best venue in town.
> 
> Buying my ticket first thing tomorrow, I can't believe this is happening!



Where do you get tickets from!?


----------



## Jonathan20022

Svava said:


> Where do you get tickets from!?



It said online that ticket sales start tomorrow so I'll see tomorrow haha.


----------



## Svava

Jonathan20022 said:


> It said online that ticket sales start tomorrow so I'll see tomorrow haha.



Once again I am defeated by tactical use of "reading"


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash




----------



## bulb

ROAR said:


> I'm taking about what Forrester Savell did in his mastering.
> Which is what nearly every producer with experience in the industry does.



What did Forrester Savell do in his mastering exactly?


----------



## ROAR

Mix down tracks, throw out unnecessary ones, edit silences and mistakes, noise reduction, definitely threw in some presets on top, and my favorite: sample replacement!
You know, what typically happens in the mastering process. 

Don't believe me? 
Ask Chris Lord-Alge what goes on in EVERY record that appears on the billboard.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Even if the samples were replaced, which I'm sure they aren't because I don't feel Misha is a liar...
Why the hell would it matter? 
So much hostility.


----------



## Svava

You know you're an unpleasant douche when you can turn something as uniting and peaceful as music into an elitist sausagefest.

They made a great album, it reflected a high quality of musicianship, creativity, and polish.

Enjoy it and be happy with that.


Short version:

STFU


----------



## asher

Svava said:


> You know you're an unpleasant douche when you can turn something as uniting and peaceful as music into an elitist sausagefest.



Well shit. Most of us are unpleasant douches then


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

ROAR said:


> Mix down tracks, throw out unnecessary ones, edit silences and mistakes, noise reduction, definitely threw in some presets on top, and my favorite: sample replacement!
> You know, what typically happens in the mastering process.
> 
> Don't believe me?
> Ask Chris Lord-Alge what goes on in EVERY record that appears on the billboard.


Ah, you're gonna be one of those guys huh?


----------



## ROAR

Nonono! No hostility at all!
Look. I love this record. I love Misha. 

I also have a good insight in the industry and am merely expressing my thoughts. 
I could be wrong, no doubt. I've been wrong before! But I don't think I am. 
And it's not a big deal, like I said I love this record. 
Just don't act like this final product is done any differently.

Edit: 
Ad hominem is not a good way to make your point friend!


----------



## Slunk Dragon

If you respect someone else on this forum, you wouldn't be ignorantly trying to disprove a facet of an album *THE GUY FREAKING WORKED ON!*


----------



## Jonathan20022

ROAR said:


> Nonono! No hostility at all!
> Look. I love this record. I love Misha.
> 
> I also have a good insight in the industry and am merely expressing my thoughts.
> I could be wrong, no doubt. I've been wrong before! But I don't think I am.
> And it's not a big deal, like I said I love this record.
> Just don't act like this final product is done any differently.
> 
> Edit:
> Ad hominem is not a good way to make your point friend!









Let's get over it, who gives a shit how an album was recorded? Pointless conversation where you're trying to discredit someone who actually worked on the album.


----------



## ROAR

Nailed it.


----------



## bulb

ROAR said:


> Mix down tracks, throw out unnecessary ones, edit silences and mistakes, noise reduction, definitely threw in some presets on top, and my favorite: sample replacement!
> You know, what typically happens in the mastering process.



I am not sure who you have been talking to/what you have been reading, but what you have described is what the mixing engineer/producer does, not the mastering engineer. (Aka Nolly, not Forrester) 

Forrester mastered the AAL album. He did literally NOTHING out of the things you described, as none of those happen during mastering (in fact they are all done before the track is mastered). It's actually kinda funny how certain you are that a mastering engineer would do that haha.

To educate you a bit:
A mastering engineer generally receives a Stereo .wav mixdown of each song after it has been edited/mixed (all the steps above completed) etc. That is what he has to work with, which might put into context why he would actually be unable to do all of the things you listed above. In some cases, some mastering engineers will master with stems, but that isn't very common. 

Sorry if this pwned you kinda hard, but better to learn it late than never haha.


----------



## The Reverend

^Oh snap.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Ok there's nothing wrong with arguing over something especially recording. Shed some light and let people learn new things. Like me for an instance, what the heck is sample replacement?


----------



## wankerness

bulb said:


> I am not sure who you have been talking to/what you have been reading, but what you have described is what the mixing engineer/producer does, not the mastering engineer. (Aka Nolly, not Forrester)
> 
> Forrester mastered the AAL album. He did literally NOTHING out of the things you described, as none of those happen during mastering (in fact they are all done before the track is mastered). It's actually kinda funny how certain you are that a mastering engineer would do that haha.
> 
> To educate you a bit:
> A mastering engineer generally receives a Stereo .wav mixdown of each song after it has been edited/mixed (all the steps above completed) etc. That is what he has to work with, which might put into context why he would actually be unable to do all of the things you listed above. In some cases, some mastering engineers will master with stems, but that isn't very common.
> 
> Sorry if this pwned you kinda hard, but better to learn it late than never haha.



Great explanation, thanks, I've always sort of wondered what mastering was.

I think the above guy has the producer confused with the guy who does mastering since he uses both terms in his post


----------



## bulb

Nour Ayasso said:


> Ok there's nothing wrong with arguing over something especially recording. Shed some light and let people learn new things. Like me for an instance, what the heck is sample replacement?



Sample Replacement is generally used if you have a recorded drum track and you are unhappy with the sounds to where they are pretty much unusable for your particular end/purposes, you can use a program to trigger another sample/set of samples when it detects a waveform on your track. Put it on the snare track and it will replace the sound with that of the sample(s) you have chosen.
The thing is, it's not a good solution unless you are trying to solve a pretty terrible drum sound that you absolutely have to work with, or if you are going for a specifically robotic/consistent sound. 
With all of that said, Sample Replacement does have more subtle uses. For example, sample replacing the very last tom hit with a take of the exact same tom at the end of a roll is an effective way to counteract potential bleed in fast fills. So it has uses beyond "LET'S MAKE THIS SOUND PROGRAMMED"

Sample Reinforcement is when you layer other samples carefully (aka in phase) with the existing drum track. So you could add different dimensions or qualities to the snare as well as make it more consistent. Drummers can't play with robotic consistency throughout an entire song. If you are going for that, then you will need pretty heavy reinforcement on the kick and snare. Generally it's not a good idea to blend tom samples since they have a specific tonality. However sample reinforcement can be used to fix some engineering issues that are caused by bleed as well. If you can't crank certain tracks the way you want because the cymbals or other drums are bleeding too heavily, you can reinforce with other samples to get a similar effect and not end up cranking and effecting the rest of the kit in the process.


----------



## JosephAOI

What do you mean by mixing tom samples with actual toms, Misha?? When layering samples onto real drums to reinforce them (Make hits more consistent, etc), I thought you actually sample the kit that you're using for tracking so that it's all the exact same sounds?


----------



## bulb

JosephAOI said:


> What do you mean by mixing tom samples with actual toms, Misha?? When layering samples onto real drums to reinforce them (Make hits more consistent, etc), I thought you actually sample the kit that you're using for tracking so that it's all the exact same sounds?



It's not common practice as far as I know, with the main issue being that if the tuning is not exactly the same, you will have toms that "harmonize" with each other if that makes sense.


----------



## ROAR

bulb said:


> I am not sure who you have been talking to/what you have been reading, but what you have described is what the mixing engineer/producer does, not the mastering engineer.




Audio mastering - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You can start reading here, and dig deeper if you want. 
My knowledge comes from being around music row and getting to know people whose job this is.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

ROAR said:


> Audio mastering - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> You can start reading here, and dig deeper if you want.
> My knowledge comes from being around music row and getting to know people whose job this is.



From the Wikipedia link:



> Editing minor flaws.
> Applying noise reduction to eliminate clicks, dropouts, hum and hiss.
> Adjusting stereo width.
> Adding ambience.
> Equalize audio across tracks for the purpose of optimized frequency distribution.
> Adjust volume.
> Dynamic range compression or expansion.
> Peak limit.
> Dither.



Don't see "sample replacement" or "edit mistakes" in that list...


----------



## ForThisGift

ROAR said:


> Audio mastering - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> You can start reading here, and dig deeper if you want.
> My knowledge comes from being around music row and getting to know people whose job this is.



Admitting you are wrong is hard... With that said, see if there is an article on Wikipedia you can use to read up on the topic of _defeat_.


----------



## afaultinthecrust

So The clean section in Nephele is one of my favorite parts on the entire album. It took me about 2 hours to get it tabbed out because I suck at tabbing, and the time signatures are pretty wonky. If anyone wants me to post it though I will.


----------



## asher

afaultinthecrust said:


> So The clean section in Nephele is one of my favorite parts on the entire album. It took me about 2 hours to get it tabbed out because I suck at tabbing, and the time signatures are pretty wonky. If anyone wants me to post it though I will.


 

Doitdoitdoit!

Also that heavy cadence right after is so, so good.


----------



## Khoi

ROAR said:


> Audio mastering - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> You can start reading here, and dig deeper if you want.
> My knowledge comes from being around music row and getting to know people whose job this is.



but you're arguing with someone who actually does this job and worked on the actual record in question


----------



## afaultinthecrust

So like i said the time sigs are a little wonky, and there a little tiny bits and pieces that are missing. So if anyone wants to make any corrections go ahead. Heres the gp5 Nephele Clean Section Standard Tuning
And the gpx Nephele Clean Section Standard Tuning


----------



## wankerness

ROAR said:


> Audio mastering - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> You can start reading here, and dig deeper if you want.
> My knowledge comes from being around music row and getting to know people whose job this is.



Oh my god. "I know you worked on this professionally-produced record and several others and were intimately involved with the recording process on most of them, but clearly you have a total lack of understanding of everything about it. Here's a wikipedia link that describes exactly what you just described mastering as. Somehow, this proves that what you said is wrong and what I said is right, even though it in no way supports what I said and in fact further discredits me. Please acknowledge defeat."


----------



## bulb

ROAR said:


> Audio mastering - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> You can start reading here, and dig deeper if you want.
> My knowledge comes from being around music row and getting to know people whose job this is.



That link corroborates and reinforces everything I have said so far. (thanks for that by the way) Did you actually read anything there? Did you hope that maybe no one would click on it and just take your word for it haha?

I know it's hard to admit you are wrong sometimes, but wow...just...wow.


----------



## coreysMonster

You guys are still arguing? What the heck


----------



## ROAR

This is hilarious. You guys are great.


----------



## bulb

ROAR said:


> This is hilarious. You guys are great.



Awesome, hope you learned something at least, buddy!


----------



## xwmucradiox

bulb said:


> Awesome, hope you learned something at least, buddy!



Why are you bothering to continue arguing with someone who linked you to Wikipedia as evidence?


----------



## Fiction

xwmucradiox said:


> Why are you bothering to continue arguing with someone who linked you to Wikipedia as evidence?



Real funny guy.. now for a new topic, anyone?


----------



## Alberto7

I just like talking about how awesome _The Woven Web_ is, really. And how f*cking frenetic, out of control, and in your face _Mind Spun_ is. I feel like crushing a... wave of babies *wink wink*... every time I hear it. Walking down the metro aisle on my daily commute while listening to it feels f*cking glorious. Like I could just punch anyone in the mouth and get away with it because I'm goddamn better than everyone else. RAAARRRGGHHH.

/desperateattemptatmuchneededRErailment


----------



## kamello

afaultinthecrust said:


> So like i said the time sigs are a little wonky, and there a little tiny bits and pieces that are missing. So if anyone wants to make any corrections go ahead. Heres the gp5 Nephele Clean Section Standard Tuning
> And the gpx Nephele Clean Section Standard Tuning



quoted 'cause it was the last post of that page and probably not many people saw this


----------



## wankerness

Someone said several pages back that they tabbed that ridiculous slap riff in "the woven web," but never posted it! Anyone else have an approximation of that?


----------



## Poparad

On a different subject: When I got my order of "Joy of Motion," I got a download code for the album, but I can figure out what website I'm supposed to even go to to use the code. Anyone know where I can redeem the download code?


----------



## ikarus

check this out!


----------



## wankerness

Poparad said:


> On a different subject: When I got my order of "Joy of Motion," I got a download code for the album, but I can figure out what website I'm supposed to even go to to use the code. Anyone know where I can redeem the download code?



On the card it says use this @sumerianrecords.com on the bottom really small. Just go to Sumerian Records and click the big "click here to redeem downloads" button.


----------



## AugmentedFourth

I'm curious as to why people seem so obsessed over that riff @ ~1:30 in The Woven Web. The first 90 seconds of that song seem much more musically impressive to me (besides maybe the technical proficiency required to play it?) and just in general very creative and a great listen. Not that the slapping part is bad, I just don't really understand what all the hubub is about.

That said, I love The Joy of Motion more than I can actually express in words. A truly fantastic album. The only things I would critique negatively would be:

_*Warning: personal opinions are found below this line of text. Feel free to ignore them.*_

*Mind Spun. This is the only song that I really don't understand on this album. Maybe I haven't given it enough listens... but it seems like it's somewhere between djent and a pile of riffs. Neither of which I'm particularly fond of.

*The end of the album. I really like Nephele overall, but the end of the album after all of that buildup from Ka$cade to that point seemed rather anticlimactic. The ending of Weightless seemed much stronger to me, although I'm kind of biased on that one because I love David so much. 

*As an overall critique, there are a couple spots on the album that I think come across as a bit _too_ maximalist, if that makes sense. Everything in moderation, I suppose. I realize that that is probably just part of Misha's production style and possibly due to Navene's work with the electronics (which sounded great btw). So no offense, because I love both of those guys, but parts like ~3:17 in Physical Education seem to just be using various things like studio trickery/covering things in synth sounds in a way that doesn't really add to the song. But this problem only sticks out to me in a few spots.


----------



## Alberto7

AugmentedFourth said:


> I'm curious as to why people seem so obsessed over that riff @ ~1:30 in The Woven Web. The first 90 seconds of that song seem much more musically impressive to me (besides maybe the technical proficiency required to play it?) and just in general very creative and a great listen. Not that the slapping part is bad, I just don't really understand what all the hubub is about.
> 
> That said, I love The Joy of Motion more than I can actually express in words. A truly fantastic album. The only things I would critique negatively would be:
> 
> _*Warning: personal opinions are found below this line of text. Feel free to ignore them.*_
> 
> *Mind Spun. This is the only song that I really don't understand on this album. Maybe I haven't given it enough listens... but it seems like it's somewhere between djent and a pile of riffs. Neither of which I'm particularly fond of.
> 
> *The end of the album. I really like Nephele overall, but the end of the album after all of that buildup from Ka$cade to that point seemed rather anticlimactic. The ending of Weightless seemed much stronger to me, although I'm kind of biased on that one because I love David so much.
> 
> *As an overall critique, there are a couple spots on the album that I think come across as a bit _too_ maximalist, if that makes sense. Everything in moderation, I suppose. I realize that that is probably just part of Misha's production style and possibly due to Navene's work with the electronics (which sounded great btw). So no offense, because I love both of those guys, but parts like ~3:17 in Physical Education seem to just be using various things like studio trickery/covering things in synth sounds in a way that doesn't really add to the song. But this problem only sticks out to me in a few spots.



Technical wankery is much more readily impressive than anything else, and I really think that's what the answer to your question boils down to.

Elaborating my view a bit further:

_Mind Spun_ is, to me, like any other exhilarating metal song stacked with ridiculous riffs. It gives me that same powerful feeling I used to get when I would listen to _Redneck_ by Lamb of God, or _Decrowning_ by Amoral, to name a couple of examples. I don't need to think too much in order to feel them. They're groovy, they're catchy, and they're full of metal-y aggression and power.

With that said, I totally understand where you're coming from. The rest of the album is more musically interesting on a more intellectual level. When I listen to music, I usually operate in one of two different levels, or in both: the intellectually analytical level, or the ".... it, just make me feel good" level. TJoM balances those two very well, imo. It is musically really interesting, but can also be very in-your-face.

I don't know if those two paragraphs made sense, or if I'm making myself clear...

Interestingly, too, the electronic touches are one of my favorite things on the album. I feel they add depth to a lot of the music and give it another dimension. It's refreshing to hear something that's not only a guitar tone plus drums and bass.

Oh, and I agree about the ending to Weightless. While I like TJoM a lot better as a whole, its closing passage was a bit underwhelming compared to its predecessor's.


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred

Does anyone know how the little riff in physical education goes? The major (ionian) one at the start like 

6/
5/
4/
3/
2/ 5 7 9 9 9 7 
1/

Or however its played (I don't got an 8 string)

Then it runs down the major scale somehow but I can't figure out how. I'd love to loop the bass and play the riff over it. I can't find a tab online... Thanks guys.


----------



## wankerness

AugmentedFourth said:


> I'm curious as to why people seem so obsessed over that riff @ ~1:30 in The Woven Web. The first 90 seconds of that song seem much more musically impressive to me (besides maybe the technical proficiency required to play it?) and just in general very creative and a great listen. Not that the slapping part is bad, I just don't really understand what all the hubub is about.



It's one of those rare riffs where I just laughed the first time I heard it cause it was so audaciously un-musical. Like, the way the rhythm of that thing goes seems designed more to show off the fact the can sync it than designed to actually "sound good." Usually this would bug me, but this riff is just SO awesome that instead of getting annoyed I just grin like an idiot every time I hear it.

Mind=Spun is the same way, really. It is definitely the most "show-off" track in terms of just sounding like cool things strung together, but the title of the track seems to imply that that was exactly what they were going for and they realized how silly it was. It sounds like pure joy to me, for lack of a better word. This isn't to say the rest of the album sounds like they weren't enjoying themselves when they wrote it or anything, but Mind=Spun sounds to me like they were just having as much fun as possible in designing ridiculous riffs without regard for trying to make a cohesive song. Since it's the only track that's really like that on the album, I really like it a lot...an entire album like that might just sound undisciplined.

I think Nephele might be my favorite track on the album, too. I don't really mind having a suddenly depressing song as the closer to the album, that is a fairly common choice for metal albums of all genres. It doesn't really sound like what came before it on the album and I think that's just fine. And I didn't like the closing track on "Weightless" much at all, to me it sounded like a bridge track that should have been earlier in the album, it doesn't sound remotely like a conclusion to me.


----------



## Poparad

wankerness said:


> On the card it says use this @sumerianrecords.com on the bottom really small. Just go to Sumerian Records and click the big "click here to redeem downloads" button.



Oh, wow, I completely missed that staring me in my face.


----------



## thearistocat

wankerness said:


> And I didn't like the closing track on "Weightless" much at all, to me it sounded like a bridge track that should have been earlier in the album, it doesn't sound remotely like a conclusion to me.



I think I like the ending of Weightless (David) so much because it's sort of a cool down track. After the whole "epic riffage" aspect of the rest of the album it was nice to have a mellow song that was sort of an atmospheric piece. The little samples that remind me of a diner are a really nice touch too, just add to the feel of a chill outro.


----------



## wankerness

thearistocat said:


> I think I like the ending of Weightless (David) so much because it's sort of a cool down track. After the whole "epic riffage" aspect of the rest of the album it was nice to have a mellow song that was sort of an atmospheric piece. The little samples that remind me of a diner are a really nice touch too, just add to the feel of a chill outro.



That's valid. I guess I very rarely made it all the way through that album in one sitting.


----------



## AugmentedFourth

wankerness said:


> I think Nephele might be my favorite track on the album, too. I don't really mind having a suddenly depressing song as the closer to the album, that is a fairly common choice for metal albums of all genres. It doesn't really sound like what came before it on the album and I think that's just fine.



You make a good point. Nephele seemed like a great last track when I first started listening to it knowing it was the last track. But I think it was mostly that I expected a different conclusion somehow. 



wankerness said:


> And I didn't like the closing track on "Weightless" much at all, to me it sounded like a bridge track that should have been earlier in the album, it doesn't sound remotely like a conclusion to me.



It's interesting that you say David sounds like a bridge track. I think that it would have felt out of place in any other location on the album... which is maybe why it made it as the last track on the final cut. The musical ideas in David are only loosely related to the other ideas on the album. To me it felt like some sort of further abstraction of their compositional style on the album... kind of like they took all of the unique ideas on the album and compressed them into one track. Using counterpoint.

It also helps that it's so soft in aesthetic/dynamic to the entire rest of the album. In TJoM, the ending reminds me of the track before (Mind = Spun), maybe owing to the synth sound, which makes the last two tracks sound isolated from the rest of the album because of their similarity. So the conclusion doesn't sound like a conclusion at all, since it sounds like it's only resolving Mind = Spun + Nephele.

On the other hand, now when I listen to David and hear those samples at the beginning ("Didn't his older brother just die?" "David?"), I pretty much start crying in anticipation of the rest of the song if I don't stop myself.


----------



## Oreo_Death

Air Chrysalis man, something about that song just strikes a chord (huehue) in me.

I never listened to AAL extensively before I saw them with AtB, Navene K, and Chon last month. Needless to say, after the concert, I went and bought the Self-titled, Weightless, and then drove to the nearest Bestbuy that week and bought The Joy of Motion. I'm sad it took me so long to get into them, and I'm sad as a guitar player that I never really looked into Tosin and Javier's work. It's truly amazing, a breath of fresh air almost. So glad I eventually did get into them (better late than never ). It helped now that I've gotten more serious about my guitar playing. I took the time out to get to (try and) understand what they're doing in their music, and even though I still cant pinpoint everything their doing, I have a greater respect for what they do because It is phenomenal.


----------



## Orandje

This Album is so non-shreddy and completely relaxing, good to hear more influences by Javier and Misha 

I'm actually surprised that bulb is still around in SSO, thought he would be too busy to still be active here, well, I guess he'll always be a SevenString.org-aholic


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Wow thanks Misha! I'm new here I didn't know you were so talkative and interactive on here =D Uh so I sorta of understand what you explained to me, sample replacement is like triggering a drum track that's already been recorded, and sample reinforcement is basically layering to improve/fix the recording...? Lol either way which one did you do on the recording and why particularly? Garstka is a very consistent drummer, and dynamics/consistency is essential in drumming skill/performance (hence the never ending trigger debate between drummers) does this not apply when recording?


----------



## bulb

Nour Ayasso said:


> Wow thanks Misha! I'm new here I didn't know you were so talkative and interactive on here =D Uh so I sorta of understand what you explained to me, sample replacement is like triggering a drum track that's already been recorded, and sample reinforcement is basically layering to improve/fix the recording...? Lol either way which one did you do on the recording and why particularly? Garstka is a very consistent drummer, and dynamics/consistency is essential in drumming skill/performance (hence the never ending trigger debate between drummers) does this not apply when recording?



It definitely does apply and that's why Nolly was able to capture his sounds well at a good studio and then not have to rely on samples to get the drums to sound powerful. He used a reinforcement sample minimally on the snare to counteract some bleed issues, and the same might be true for the kick, as well as replacing certain tom hits with premade samples of the toms, again to work against bleed. You are hearing Garstka on a kit, which we all felt was an imporant goal for this album.


----------



## JosephAOI

Let me also throw this out there about this album:

Best drum sounds I have EVER heard. Also played by probably my favorite drummer in the scene right now.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Indeed it does sound awesome, really clear and punchy!


----------



## jwade

I'm curious as to how much of the album was recorded with the Ionizers/Tosins sig, or if a wide range of pickups/guitar combinations were utilized.


----------



## Franko

Hey. Tosin Abasi did a clinic at my workplace last night and he seems to be
a guy that sparks a lot of conversation amongst guitarists and musicians alike.
I was just curious to get some of your feedback.
People seem to have a strong opinion on his playing one way or another.

I'm kind of baffled when someone will downplay his ability, and wonder if they
are just "hating" or drinking gallons of "hate-o-raid". That being said, I
just wanted to share the way I felt about the man.
First off, if you say this guy cannot play, I'm sorry, but I think there is something wrong with you. Sure you may not like his phrasing, tone, choice of notes, vibrato etc etc.... but saying he is not a skilled guitarist? Come on.

I found an old thread on here where someone was kind of downplaying his ability and saying the majority of his songs follow a very simular structure.
Couldin't you say that about most songwriters?

I remember when i was about 16 or 17 (i'm 28 now) a friend of mine introduced me to the guitarist Buckethead. I remember watching him and literally feeling dizzy. And at this point I was already into the great shredders (vai, satch etc...) and I could not BELIEVE what I was watching when i saw Buckethead play. I feel like Tosin might be up there too, a real game changer. i think he's someone that has really pushed the guitar playing envelope to a whole other level. That being said, I will admit that I am not a huge Animals As Leaders fan. I find much more enjoyment in watching Tosin play solo than listening to his band. I think they are obviously very talented, but songs that span 7 to 8 minutes and have one section of sweeping, followed by 4 finger tapping, followed by another section of pop and slap. Its a little over the top for me (and I LOVE shredding) but by the time an AAL song is done I just find myself wanting to listen to a conventional song. Its a little too much for me. But thats really a personal opinion, I know a lot of people dig it.
Just wanted to give my 2 cents.


----------



## InHiding

He is ultra talented in my opinion. I thought guitar playing could not be taken much further, but then I heard the first Animals as Leaders album. Game changer is the correct term, yeah. I think he is comparable to Vai, Satriani and Buckethead who are also among my favorites.


----------



## jonajon91

He gets a hell of a lot of attention in these worlds and I always think that It is undeserved or that he is overrated, but then I listen to some of his work and it is phenomenal. Musically he leaves something to be desired, but he is so technically proficient. That said, I much appreciate Javiers work to tosins, I just think that he is a better writer.


----------



## SpaceDock

He is tremendous, but I agree about the listening to AAL: great players dont always mean great songwriters.


----------



## rastachild

Franko said:


> That being said, I will admit that I am not a huge Animals As Leaders fan. I find much more enjoyment in watching Tosin play solo than listening to his band. I think they are obviously very talented, but songs that span 7 to 8 minutes and have one section of sweeping, followed by 4 finger tapping, followed by another section of pop and slap. Its a little over the top for me (and I LOVE shredding) but by the time an AAL song is done I just find myself wanting to listen to a conventional song. Its a little too much for me.



this pretty much sums it up for me. it's obvious that he's super talented and creative, but AAL as a whole leaves me cold. which is strange because i don't really equate their sound to 'djent' (which i don't like), but it still doesn't resonate with me. music is funny that way.


----------



## 3074326

He's ridiculously talented. But I'm not a fan of his music. I have tons of respect for him though. Just never got into his stuff.


----------



## cip 123

Crazy talented, I used to love AAL but don't listen that much now, I actually prefer Javier's song writing more, he's the real reason I got an 8.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Dude has mad skills. I don't listen to AAL much, though.


----------



## oompa

Personally I think that people who do not get Tosin do not really understand the level he is playing at. I understand people saying he is not good because they like rock guitarists doing this and that, but when people start talking about his technique there is only one thing to say and that is that he is extremely proficient at handling the instrument.

Then his music (AAL) has it's ups and downs, I completely drown in the awesomeness of some parts, others do not do much for me. I think that he is has the technique and 'theory' to write anything within technical metal, but his songwriting needs more consistency, which will come with the years I think, and it makes me really excited


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0

Great player for sure. Gotta be in the mood for it but I love AAL also.


----------



## Adventrooster

I enjoy watching him, but can't particularly get into the music. Much respect! It would be interesting to see him in other projects. The guy can undoubtedly play. I'll never reach his skill level.


----------



## Promit

I respect him enormously, and I love what he does with the instrument. Truly think he's done some amazing stuff. Unfortunately I find it very tiresome and boring to actually listen to. But I don't think that diminishes it.


----------



## troyguitar

I'm not smart enough to "get" his writing and as a result I can't listen to his stuff very often. I feel the same way (even more strongly) about Allan Holdsworth. Phenomenal player, but so far beyond my limited creativity that the "songs" end up just sounding like exercises to me.

I keep practicing and listening though - in the hopes that one day I will "get it" and be able to play/write on that kind of level.


----------



## Necris

Technically skilled player but I could easily live without ever hearing another song written by him.


----------



## lucasreis

I'll start saying that I'm not a huge fan of everything Animals as Leaders did, but I really enjoy some songs. 

Tosin as a guitar player? He is incredible in terms of technique and taste, he has his own style. I think he is a really good player, that stands out from other guitarrists. As people said here already, it doesn't mean I'll like every composition he has made, but he is an incredible musician, that's my 2 cents. 

Even if people don't like his style, calling him a bad guitar player or musician is just being stupid (or jelly) IMHO. 

ps: Wave of Babies will always be my favorite song by AAL, that song is incredible, it has many dynamics and a great tone in every single note.


----------



## teamSKDM

Tosin is a very big inspiration in alot of the stuff i do, but i can understand where some people may think his music can be kind of an "overload". 

on the topic of tosins playing, i feel like every guitarists should watch this video all the way through at least once. This is only a small fraction of his playing abilities as hes only playing on a 7 on just the clean channel. one thing i felt he kinda lacked is on his leads they didnt have alot of feel, i felt he put his feel in his chord voicings (like the beautiful song point to point for example) but in the new album especailly at 3:20 in ka$cade he definitely put tons of feel into it. on a technical level, Is there anything about guitar playing tosin hasnt mastered? hell he even started bring in techniques from other instruments. considering how young he is, in the future just the impression hes leaving in his younger years currently, with years to come I know he will become one of the greats for sure, hes on that path I feel.


----------



## guitarfreak1387

I think its kinda impossible to like every little thing about a musician. There is bound to be something you cant stand or dislike about them.

With Tosin i like his ability and technical aspects of his playing. His personality is awesome and seems like a down to earth guy without an ego on his shoulders.

with that though there are things i don't like. main one being his "tone" to be honest, everything besides his clean playing i don't care for, but that comes down to personal preference. There are some songs i do like and others i just don't, again personal pref, but i still respect Tosin as a musician for writing for himself and not what other people want.


----------



## larry

I like him. seems like a nice guy, his music's good and it looks/sounds to me like he can definitely play guitar. like troy said I'm not a theory genius either, but I can dig his tunes. I'm not too worried about all the theory happening, but if I keep chipping away then I'm sure it'll all fall inline for me eventually. 

sometimes over analyzing things can ruin the experience. so I see how others might be cynical of his playing. kinda like that friend you know that constantly is criticizing movies in depth and ultimately ends up hating the theater experience altogether; citing value versus quality.. at some point you have to step back and remind yourself that it's all entertainment. admittedly I used to be critical and even placed emphasis on genre; but now all that matters is a musical piece's ability to make me dance.


----------



## will_shred

> i'm kind of baffled when someone will downplay his ability, and wonder if they
> are just "hating" or drinking gallons of "hate-o-raid"



Personally, I think people hate on players to justify their personal stagnation in playing.

They say "Oh, he can play well. But man I play with so much more SOUL" and by soul, he means a telecaster.


----------



## Addison90

I appreciate Tosin a lot, it just annoys me when people go _"I love jazz/fusion/prog like Tosin Abasi/Animals as Leaders! Their music is so complex and obscure! Wait, you don't like it? I think you should learn some music theory!"_,
when they couldn't tell you what jazz harmony, swing feel, rhythmic phrasing or static chord vamps are, let alone know people like Chick Corea or Keith Jarrett


----------



## AugmentedFourth

Maybe my perspective is just different because I don't really listen to metal, but I honestly _*couldn't care less even if the guy wrote songs and had other people play them*_. He would still be in my top 5 current musicians.

Technical proficiency is pretty far down there for me in terms of how I 'judge' people. Technical proficiency is, however, great when you are a writer because you can use those techniques as you write which is very intuitive and conducive to the creative process. But if you can't play your own stuff, so be it. Think of the entirety of classical music. Do we ever listen to pieces as played by the composer? No, not usually. Heck, I program the drums in my music. Do I feel guilty? No. I still wrote every note.

And @Addison90, I understand your sentiment but I'd just keep in mind that that isn't every AAL fan... Maybe I just say that defensively because (not trying to toot my own horn) I myself have a good grasp of a fair amount of music theory, and I listen primarily to jazz, classical, etc. But Tosin really is a talented composer.

And people talking about musical complexity and the ability to pick apart and analyze vs. 'emotional content'..... I can't believe people still compare these like they are mutually exclusive. 

For me at least, the nuance and (music theory-wise) complexity in songs _is what makes them emotionally strong_.

Emotions aren't simple, and music isn't either. Coincidence? Think again. To make a generalized observation: if I listen to a song that is of the sort that I can come back later and pick apart and analyze all of the nuance, complexities, etc., it's much more likely that I derive true enjoyment from listening. It doesn't require that I pick apart the song, but I'll do that anyways because, heck, it's one of my favorite things to do in the world.

Anyways, sorry for the rant.


----------



## Blasphemer

will_shred said:


> Personally, I think people hate on players to justify their personal stagnation in playing.
> 
> They say "Oh, he can play well. But man I play with so much more SOUL" and by soul, he means a telecaster.



Hey, now, take it easy...


----------



## wankerness

Who's that last guy? Reverse image search didn't work on that one.


----------



## InHiding

Addison90 said:


> I appreciate Tosin a lot, it just annoys me when people go _"I love jazz/fusion/prog like Tosin Abasi/Animals as Leaders! Their music is so complex and obscure! Wait, you don't like it? I think you should learn some music theory!"_,
> when they couldn't tell you what jazz harmony, swing feel, rhythmic phrasing or static chord vamps are, let alone know people like Chick Corea or Keith Jarrett



In my opinion a lot of music theory is "flawed" and I don't pay attention to it. If you know intervals and maybe the names of the notes that's pretty much everything you need. Most (all) of the time signature theories/discussions are useless in my opinion. I guess Meshuggah was the first band to truly realize this as far as I know. I don't really even think time signatures exist, but that's just my approach.


----------



## Blasphemer

wankerness said:


> Who's that last guy? Reverse image search didn't work on that one.



Thats me hahahahahaha (hence why I took _such_ offense at the tele jab)


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

I saw John 5, Jo from The Safety Fire, and Stephen Carpenter on the last page and just started laughing like an idiot.....and I didn't even read the post or know what it's about.

(Of course I went back and read everything later.)


----------



## Jonathan20022

Okay now I've definitely struck a chord with this album.

I've been studying for my finals and today I decided to leave this album playing as I focused on my 3rd final. There's so many intriguing moments in the album that I'd just be boring everyone by listing them all. These guys are just monsters, and even if you can't appreciate what they're doing now I can't imagine what they're going to be putting out next. 

Also, interestingly enough, while I was consciously giving the album a listen the groove in The Woven Web didn't catch me like a lot of people did. However when it was playing in the background today, that part really pulled me from what I was doing.


----------



## jmeezle

ROAR said:


> Audio mastering - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> You can start reading here, and dig deeper if you want.
> My knowledge comes from being around music row and getting to know people whose job this is.



Just stop already.


----------



## afaultinthecrust

So has anyone figured out what the little sweep thing he's doing during mind-spun is?


----------



## ScottyB724

Not that anyone in this thread has specifically said his leads have no soul, but if the leads in Ka$cade, Air Chrysalis, Another Year, TFTAM, etc. have no soul, then I sure as f_u_ck hope I am soulless.


----------



## fungwabus117

Does anyone know how Nolly achieved any clarity on the low E in Trilian? Nolly if you read this, a response from you would be great! Whenever I try the low E, you can kinda hear the note, but it doesn't really pound through like it seems to on the album. Obviously there is a limitation to the instrument itself in this regard, but there's probably some Trilian tricks as far as getting that low E.


----------



## Jonathan20022

First video of him playing this. Pretty tight!


----------



## Alicat

This album is great. I can't decide what I'm looking forward to hearing live more - TJOM or Weightless - I just need to wait for AAL to tour in the UK to find out!

On that note, does anyone know when they last came to the UK? I remember seeing them supporting BTBAM in Birmingham, maybe in 2010.


----------



## wankerness

InHiding said:


> In my opinion a lot of music theory is "flawed" and I don't pay attention to it. If you know intervals and maybe the names of the notes that's pretty much everything you need. Most (all) of the time signature theories/discussions are useless in my opinion. I guess Meshuggah was the first band to truly realize this as far as I know. I don't really even think time signatures exist, but that's just my approach.



Well I'm glad you've attempted to intellectually justify your willful ignorance?!


----------



## larry

I kind of see where he's coming from.. though I don't agree that music theory is flawed. rather, it's a mechanism that helps us quantify it's concepts so they're easier to learn and then apply to music. yeah, I totally agree that rhythm is innate in humans; after all our brains reward us every time a pattern is recognized. 

I think of music theory and it's relationship to 'music' like any language and it's grammatical infrastructure. English for example, can be learned and spoken without the ability to read or understand grammar; just ask your parents when you started talking and think back to when you finally learned to read. most likely, you were able to communicate your ideas (albeit rather crudely) pre-literacy. thankfully once we became literate we gained an overall optimal awareness and mastery of English as a whole. right? it's because of this we can express sarcasm, catharsis, joy, levity and a myriad of other complex ideas at will. theory allows musicians to do the same, but unfortunately it isn't conventionally taught as a language. furthermore I think the lack of theory is what keeps a lot of us as musicians from progressing. how many of y'all have ever been stuck in some kind of creative void? or been lost during a jam session? if you had a massive musical vocabulary and a grasp of theory, its likely you'd be able to interpret what's being 'said' and reply to the musical conversation in kind and even lead it in another direction.

in my opinion.


----------



## GunpointMetal

InHiding said:


> In my opinion a lot of music theory is "flawed" and I don't pay attention to it. If you know intervals and maybe the names of the notes that's pretty much everything you need. Most (all) of the time signature theories/discussions are useless in my opinion. I guess Meshuggah was the first band to truly realize this as far as I know. I don't really even think time signatures exist, but that's just my approach.



This doesn't make any sense....Theory is not a set of rules you HAVE TO USE once you know them, its like knowing how to do complicated math. Sure, you may rarely ever use it, but when the time comes its a lot easier to figure something out when you know how everything needs to line up to get the "answer" you're looking for. Rhythmic theory is even more important. If you can't count, you can't play, period. Even guys who don't know they are counting are doing it if they are actually playing in time with another musician. Guitarist often get so stuck in "guitar music" and playing patterns and licks that they forget its a chromatic instrument with all of the notes, not just the scale shapes you can memorize. I know I'd rather play a riff off the top of my head and go "Oh, shit, thats in A minor with a flatted fifth and a raised seventh" and already have a stream of possible next parts than go "Huh, fifth fret, eighth fret, sixth fret on the A string, ....what comes after that?"


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

I love watching Tosin play. Sometimes you can see him questioning why he writes such technically difficult music 

Seriously though, sometimes you can see him struggle a little; the whole secondary tapping section of that Woven Web playthrough (before the slap) seemed like he was just barely holding it together, and I actually really dig that. It's cool to see him actually TRYING to pull off ridiculously hard riffs. Everyone here can relate to that


----------



## InHiding

GunpointMetal said:


> This doesn't make any sense....Theory is not a set of rules you HAVE TO USE once you know them, its like knowing how to do complicated math. Sure, you may rarely ever use it, but when the time comes its a lot easier to figure something out when you know how everything needs to line up to get the "answer" you're looking for. Rhythmic theory is even more important. If you can't count, you can't play, period. Even guys who don't know they are counting are doing it if they are actually playing in time with another musician. Guitarist often get so stuck in "guitar music" and playing patterns and licks that they forget its a chromatic instrument with all of the notes, not just the scale shapes you can memorize. I know I'd rather play a riff off the top of my head and go "Oh, shit, thats in A minor with a flatted fifth and a raised seventh" and already have a stream of possible next parts than go "Huh, fifth fret, eighth fret, sixth fret on the A string, ....what comes after that?"



I don't have to use anything I don't like and I know music theory and rhythm theory. It's just a language to communicate things to other musicians. Only a handful of music rules are comparable to mathematics, most are not. You can do math wrong, but you can't do music explicitly wrong. 

I haven't learned that many scale shapes though, but I do learn them once I try to compose something on top of some rhythm I've created. Sometimes I do jump from one scale (or mode if you will) to others depending on what the background is. I forget of lot of the patterns I've learned because I do not use them that much. I don't play as much as I used to I guess. I think getting used to scale patterns limits you, because you can also "play out" sometimes and it does not always sound bad.

I do not consider myself willfully ignorant, but there's a stuff I've seen in music theory that I personally consider useless and not very logical. Like the whole theory behind naming chords. It works a lot of times, but not so well when your chord is composed for example the root, 4th, 6th and 9th. It simply makes no sense to me seeing chords like that named with a different root (i.e. not the lowest note) just because we have no marking for that chord (at least that I know of). It's not logical to me. I don't know if that made any sense.


----------



## JoeyW

InHiding said:


> I don't have to use anything I don't like and I know music theory and rhythm theory. It's just a language to communicate things to other musicians. Only a handful of music rules are comparable to mathematics, most are not. You can do math wrong, but you can't do music explicitly wrong.
> 
> I haven't learned that many scale shapes though, but I do learn them once I try to compose something on top of some rhythm I've created. Sometimes I do jump from one scale (or mode if you will) to others depending on what the background is. I forget of lot of the patterns I've learned because I do not use them that much. I don't play as much as I used to I guess. I think getting used to scale patterns limits you, because you can also "play out" sometimes and it does not always sound bad.
> 
> I do not consider myself willfully ignorant, but there's a stuff I've seen in music theory that I personally consider useless and not very logical. Like the whole theory behind naming chords. It works a lot of times, but not so well when your chord is composed for example the root, 4th, 6th and 9th. It simply makes no sense to me seeing chords like that named with a different root (i.e. not the lowest note) just because we have no marking for that chord (at least that I know of). It's not logical to me. I don't know if that made any sense.


 

No offence man, but you seem to have absolutely no idea what you're talking about. If you actually understood the application of chord inversions you would understand that there's nothing illogical about it. Do yourself a favor and read up on the topic since your "brilliant deduction" suggests you only see music through a very narrow lens.


----------



## Zalbu

The album sure is great, but it hasn't really clicked with me yet. I think it's because the production is so different from the previous two albums.


----------



## InHiding

I'm not a big theory guru so maybe there's something I'm missing, but I know what inversions are. To me it seems like someone at some time realized that the current naming method was getting too complicated for some chords and "invented" inversions to help with this. I still think it would be much more logical to have a complete chord naming theory, but such does not exist.

Edit: I'm gonna add something here since I got some critical feedback. I think the basic "flaw" I see in current theory is that is places emphasis on how something feels, it is tied to human emotions (e.g. significance of the minor/major thirds) and how the theory seems to be built around that. I'd much more prefer a more purely mathematically theoretical basis on which people could attach their feelings afterwards if they so wish. I also don't like theories where one thing can have several different names based on context (for example something being raised or flat based on context, where in reality it is just the same frequency of sound waves always). Thus my problems are on a very principal level.

I think this is going off topic.


----------



## thearistocat

InHiding said:


> I'm not a big theory guru so maybe there's something I'm missing, but I know what inversions are. To me it seems like someone at some time realized that the current naming method was getting too complicated for some chords and "invented" inversions to help with this. I still think it would be much more logical to have a complete chord naming theory, but such does not exist.
> 
> Edit: I'm gonna add something here since I got some critical feedback. I think the basic "flaw" I see in current theory is that is places emphasis on how something feels, it is tied to human emotions (e.g. significance of the minor/major thirds) and how the theory seems to be built around that. I'd much more prefer a more purely mathematically theoretical basis on which people could attach their feelings afterwards if they so wish. I also don't like theories where one thing can have several different names based on context (for example something being raised or flat based on context, where in reality it is just the same frequency of sound waves always). Thus my problems are on a very principal level.
> 
> I think this is going off topic.


...


----------



## wankerness

Zalbu said:


> The album sure is great, but it hasn't really clicked with me yet. I think it's because the production is so different from the previous two albums.



Interesting, I thought it sounded more like the first album than the second album did, and since I wasn't all that keen on the sound of the second album I was thrilled cause to me it sounded like a return to form only even better. How would you describe the difference you hear? I thought the second one was kind of wimpy sounding (but maybe a bit more organic!) while this one is back to being big, massive, in-your-face super-compressed super-modern tone with what I consider quite similar heavy guitar tone to the first album.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

InHiding said:


> I'm not a big theory guru so maybe there's something I'm missing, but I know what inversions are. To me it seems like someone at some time realized that the current naming method was getting too complicated for some chords and "invented" inversions to help with this. I still think it would be much more logical to have a complete chord naming theory, but such does not exist.
> 
> Edit: I'm gonna add something here since I got some critical feedback. I think the basic "flaw" I see in current theory is that is places emphasis on how something feels, it is tied to human emotions (e.g. significance of the minor/major thirds) and how the theory seems to be built around that. I'd much more prefer a more purely mathematically theoretical basis on which people could attach their feelings afterwards if they so wish. I also don't like theories where one thing can have several different names based on context (for example something being raised or flat based on context, where in reality it is just the same frequency of sound waves always). Thus my problems are on a very principal level.
> 
> I think this is going off topic.



Dude enharmonically equal notes DO NOT mean equal execution. A basic rule of the thumb here is that if you have, in the same context, a flat note and a raised note, the flat one tends to resolve down and the raised goes up. There are plenty of justifications for this method, for example notation. Which one is easier to read in this example situation where you have a C#/Db -> D:

C# -> D >>> In this case you essentially have two notes, in different position in the note staff. Easy for sight reading, easy to interpret just as the composer intended.

Db -> D >>> In this case, you have two notes in the same position, the other one having a b in front of it, and the next one having the [whatever the countering mark for #/b is in english] in front of it. The is really annoying for faster reading, especially when you have multiple things going on.

So basically you would need to change notation, which would be kinda... well... kinda dumb.

And having both enharmonically same notes at your disposal is actually useful for a composer. It's so much easier to read well notated stuff - it's a way of communication just like any writing.

Not even gonna start to comment on the other stuff... Meshuggah being first band who realized time signature discussions are stupid, ffs...

Discussion about time signatures is just discussion about how someone feels the pulse, the freaking core, of a song or a part. I don't know how anyone could ever "realize" that to be unworthy, but whatever.


----------



## jwade




----------



## InfinityCollision

InHiding said:


> I know music theory





> I do not consider myself willfully ignorant, but there's a stuff I've seen in music theory that I personally consider useless and not very logical. Like the whole theory behind naming chords. It works a lot of times, but not so well when your chord is composed for example the root, 4th, 6th and 9th. It simply makes no sense to me seeing chords like that named with a different root (i.e. not the lowest note) just because we have no marking for that chord (at least that I know of). It's not logical to me. I don't know if that made any sense.





> I know music theory





You don't "know" music theory if you can't comprehend the relationship between chord inversions and voice leading. In fact, I'd go so far as to say that your understanding of the role of chords in music is ass backwards.



> I think the basic "flaw" I see in current theory is that is places emphasis on how something feels, it is tied to human emotions (e.g. significance of the minor/major thirds) and how the theory seems to be built around that.



This also stems from a fundamental misunderstanding of theory, though your choice of approach in critique is interesting since we're discussing something in which the ultimate judge is the human ear. Nonetheless, mathematical basis for many basic theory concepts do exist.


----------



## in-pursuit

Water, ice, steam. Different names but the same chemical structure regardless of context (temperature).

Also if you have trouble seeing the point of music theory it's best to just think of it as a way of both facilitating and simplifying the communication of musical ideas. 

That's why the concept of time signatures exists at all. In most styles of music different instruments playing a song together will quite often be playing repeated musical phrases of differing length to each other at the same time. It's much more sensible to say that a song is in 4/4 than to simply let the musical phrasing dictate the length of each bar or section of music. 

The same goes for chord naming. It's not only simpler to refer to the notes F# - C - D - A as an inverted D7 chord rather than an F#m6 with a b5, it also fits the function of that chord in context.


----------



## Gumbyx

Mine is most def. Physical Education !


----------



## Given To Fly

Tooth and Claw. I'm pretty sure Misha wrote that riff.


----------



## kamello

Nephele and Para Mexer, God Bless Javier 


I really enjoy P.E. and Another Year though, they put me in such a great mood...


----------



## Cabinet

Yeah that intro solo in Another Year is so awesome. I hope he does more of that fusion rock soloing. I can't get over how great that style of music is.


----------



## gorthul

Para Mexer is my favorite. I simply love that jazzy groove.


----------



## Jonathan20022

^ Para Mexer reminds me of Flamenco far more IMO. Really refreshing track and definitely one of the ones I look forward to when listening to the whole album!


----------



## coreysMonster

Another Year is this album's Modern Meat.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

coreysMonster said:


> Another Year is this album's Modern Meat.



Both great songs, but not really hearing the connection.


----------



## coreysMonster

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Both great songs, but not really hearing the connection.


argh dammit I left out half of my response and clicked away without realising

They're both the same in that I can listen to both over and over and over again and not get even the slightest bit tired of them.


----------



## Alberto7

^ Neither am I... but maybe he just means in the sense that it sort of stands out from the rest because it's quite different? _Modern Meat_ was a beast of its own though.

EDIT: 'd


----------



## tomsargent

*edit. it's too late and need sleep. 
Just a quick post to say that 'Another Year' has really hit me as a sleeper hit.


----------



## Damo707

Wtf are people chiming in to this thread if they don't like tosin or animals as leaders? 
Is it your elitist metal version of saying the music sux but the guy can play?


----------



## jonajon91

As long as people are polite about what they say and keep it relevant then they can say whatever the hell they want. This is a discussion board after all.


----------



## Damo707

I don't like aal so I'm gonna post in the aal thread about how I don't like it lol
Awesome discussion..


----------



## InfinityCollision

How is your complaining about something that happened several pages back any better, even ignoring the fact that a lot of the criticism in this thread is constructive?


----------



## AugmentedFourth

So I was noticing the general uniformity of the track times of the new album, and just like that I got a bit too carried away and now I have all of this:



Code:


Animals as Leaders (2009):

Mean: 4:20
Median: 4:27

Minimum: 1:06
Maximum: 6:09
Range: 5:03
Standard deviation: 1:50

Sum (Album Length): 52:00

Weightless (2011):

Mean: 3:57
Median: 4:01

Minimum: 2:13
Maximum: 5:15
Range: 3:02
Standard deviation: 1:10

Sum (Album Length): 46:29

The Joy of Motion (2014):

Mean: 4:32
Median: 4:30

Minimum: 3:50
Maximum: 5:23
Range: 1:33
Standard deviation: 0:24

Sum (Album Length): 54:23


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Here's an incredibly awkward video with live versions of Lippincott and Tooth and Claw.

Bite Size TV-Animals As Leaders


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Here's an incredibly awkward video with live versions of Lippincott and Tooth and Claw.
> 
> Bite Size TV-Animals As Leaders



I enjoyed the show, but those dancing chicks made me gringe so damn hard lol.


----------



## ramses

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Here's an incredibly awkward video with live versions of Lippincott and Tooth and Claw.
> 
> Bite Size TV-Animals As Leaders



If I were them, I don't know if I would be angry at the incongruence, or thankful for the exposure to new fans. 

In any case, it is cool that we now have a live performance not recorded with a smartphone.


----------



## Quiet Coil

AugmentedFourth said:


> So I was noticing the general uniformity of the track times of the new album, and just like that I got a bit too carried away and now I have all of this:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Animals as Leaders (2009):
> 
> Mean: 4:20
> Median: 4:27
> 
> Minimum: 1:06
> Maximum: 6:09
> Range: 5:03
> Standard deviation: 1:50
> 
> Sum (Album Length): 52:00
> 
> Weightless (2011):
> 
> Mean: 3:57
> Median: 4:01
> 
> Minimum: 2:13
> Maximum: 5:15
> Range: 3:02
> Standard deviation: 1:10
> 
> Sum (Album Length): 46:29
> 
> The Joy of Motion (2014):
> 
> Mean: 4:32
> Median: 4:30
> 
> Minimum: 3:50
> Maximum: 5:23
> Range: 1:33
> Standard deviation: 0:24
> 
> Sum (Album Length): 54:23


 
Jiminy Christmas you sound like the 6-sigma consultant we used to have. I bet you see the Matrix when you close your eyes huh?


----------



## BEADGBE7

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Here's an incredibly awkward video with live versions of Lippincott and Tooth and Claw.
> 
> Bite Size TV-Animals As Leaders



wow.... that was pretty hilarious. why did he bring the girls up between songs? did they know the girls were gonna try to "dance" to the music? javier and tosin were laughing but poor matt just looked like he was trying not to be distracted.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

I often play Joy of Motion on my phone during the kids' lunchtime at the daycare/preschool I work at. They love it.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

I had that kind of awkward feeling that I've only ever gotten from watching The Office when I watched those vids.


----------



## Cloudkicker112358

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Here's an incredibly awkward video with live versions of Lippincott and Tooth and Claw.
> 
> Bite Size TV-Animals As Leaders



You can't "dance" to odd-time Animals As Leaders music. They were just trying to look "hot" but they just ended up looking stupid. I'm glad Tosin and Javier weren't able to see most of that, because it does their music injustice.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Here's an incredibly awkward video with live versions of Lippincott and Tooth and Claw.
> 
> Bite Size TV-Animals As Leaders


 

I love how modest they are. I bet they felt so awkward in a room full of posers. Real down to Earth they seem. Hopefully their attitudes/egos don't stray/enlarge in 10 years.


----------



## lava

I don't know if anybody else watched a few seconds into the segment following the AAL performance (I did because I wasn't sure if there was more), but they do an introduction of the Bite-Size TV "crew", and your head about explodes with embarrassment when they introduce the dwarf. Seriously, go watch it. It's like a nuclear bomb of horribleness.


----------



## Cloudkicker112358

lava said:


> I don't know if anybody else watched a few seconds into the segment following the AAL performance (I did because I wasn't sure if there was more), but they do an introduction of the Bite-Size TV "crew", and your head about explodes with embarrassment when they introduce the dwarf. Seriously, go watch it. It's like a nuclear bomb of horribleness.



If you just ignore the Bite-Size TV crew, then those are some pretty good videos. Those people are the weirdest bunch I've seen, especially to host Animals As Leaders.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Those chicks behind them during Ka$cade dancing just had me dying.

Nothing better than combining prog-metal with dancing ladies in leather!
Best part about 'em is they can fudge it and they still look like they're dancing along. XD


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

Tosin's face at a few points during Ka$cade cracked me the hell up. He'll look back at the dancing ladies and just smile like "How the hell did I get HERE?"

EDIT: I added some drums to Javier's acoustic demo for fun.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/wildbroskiappears/javier-reyes-ortega-guitars-jrsm-rwc-demo-w-some-drummies[/SC]


----------



## AndruwX

That was seriously different levels of awkward...


----------



## spawnofthesith

That video was like a horrifying mushroom trip with a sweet soundtrack


----------



## HoneyNut

Guys, that interviewer is/was Biohazard's founder/vocalist. He was married to the famous pornstar Tera Patrick! ...Anyways, Biohazard was awesome back in the days. 

Good to see him being enthusiastic about AAL.

Edit: just watched the performance! haha...it definitely wasn't coordinated. But I'm pretty sure if they somehow rehearsed it with the dancers having heard the song, probably they could have done something appropriate in a wicked/goth dance method by following the dynamics of the song. Just an opinion! I could imagine getting a lap dance with that song playing! haha


----------



## Johnny16142

Animals as Leaders will be in Jacksonville, Fl on June 8th at Murray Hill Theater. 
My band Artilect will be opening the show and we are selling tickets at a discounted price.

If you are in the Jacksonville, Fl area and haven't already purchased a ticket for the June 8th Animals as Leaders, Conquering Dystopia, Chon show then please message us at www.facebook.com/artilect and we can arrange to get you a discounted ticket. We need your support now more than ever and purchasing a ticket will help us immensely. Thanks!


----------



## Adventrooster

So yesterday I was given The Joy of Motion as a gift by a friend. Before I explain my feelings on this album, I'll fill you in on my view on the band until this point. I've only listened to a few songs by AAL, first seeing Tosin perform on EMG Live. I remember being very impressed by his skills, and watching several of his videos even though my skills were nowhere near ready to attempt his teachings (also only owning a 6 string at the time). From what I was hearing, I was unsure about his live tone from demos, and thought the music sounded a bit redundant. Despite the obvious knowledge of music theory and technique, I was hesitant on labeling AAL as a "game-changing" band/artist.

So, yesterday I plugged in my Galaxy and started the 1 hour drive home in the pouring rain here in TX. I am VERY impressed with how versatile this album is. I really can't even describe the tracks in this album due to the incredible amount of musicianship, I literally have no clue what they are doing to produce some of these sounds. The phrasing is what really drew me in. I suppose I've felt like listening to Tosin prior to this was like listening to sounds that were too fast for my ears/brain to process and enjoy-the speed was impressive but not for me. The Jazz flavors breathe life into this entire album. The percussion/drums and percussive elements from the 8 strings (do I hear slapping?) bring culture and depth. I'm really blown away. I'm going to explore the other albums now to make sure I'm not missing out!


----------



## Rakija

Uhhh

Casually going through Animals as Leaders wiki page when I found under "Associated Acts" the band "Gokh-Bi System"

So, I was just as excited as you guys are clicking on this link.. then I found..



Around the 1:00 mark, tears streamed down my face.  

Animals as Leaders - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ceiling_fan

Animals as Leaders already sounds like a Tosin Abasi side project...


----------



## liamh

Still better than Weightless...






































IM JOKING


----------



## JmCastor

WildBroskiAppears said:


> Tosin's face at a few points during Ka$cade cracked me the hell up. He'll look back at the dancing ladies and just smile like "How the hell did I get HERE?"
> 
> EDIT: I added some drums to Javier's acoustic demo for fun.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/wildbroskiappears/javier-reyes-ortega-guitars-jrsm-rwc-demo-w-some-drummies[/SC]




dude that drumming is fantastic, really fits that demo.


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

JmCastor said:


> dude that drumming is fantastic, really fits that demo.



I don't know if this is what you thought, but I do want to make it clear that it's Superior, not me. I made a 4/4 beat, another for the transition, and one for the 3/4 section. Cut, splice, and paste as needed


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Rakija said:


> Uhhh
> 
> Casually going through Animals as Leaders wiki page when I found under "Associated Acts" the band "Gokh-Bi System"
> 
> So, I was just as excited as you guys are clicking on this link.. then I found..
> 
> 
> 
> Around the 1:00 mark, tears streamed down my face.
> 
> Animals as Leaders - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Is there a joke here that's gone over my head?


----------



## JmCastor

WildBroskiAppears said:


> I don't know if this is what you thought, but I do want to make it clear that it's Superior, not me. I made a 4/4 beat, another for the transition, and one for the 3/4 section. Cut, splice, and paste as needed



oh no i am well aware of the methods we tend to use to produce drum sounds, i should say your "application" of drumming to the demo fits it pretty well. seeing as i can't program drums for shit...


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

JmCastor said:


> oh no i am well aware of the methods we tend to use to produce drum sounds, i should say your "application" of drumming to the demo fits it pretty well. seeing as i can't program drums for shit...



I figured. I just wanted to clear it up, since the word "drumming" is a little ambiguous these days for said reasons haha. Thanks though, I'm glad you dig it. Try visualizing yourself behind a kit. I'm a mediocre drummer IRL but it helps.

Back on topic, I'm still waiting to see them play The Woven Web and Mind-Spun live


----------



## Alex Kenivel

My fiancée has a student with the last name Abasi. 

I wonder....





Toss in a bass E...


----------



## AugmentedFourth

WildBroskiAppears said:


> Tosin's face at a few points during Ka$cade cracked me the hell up. He'll look back at the dancing ladies and just smile like "How the hell did I get HERE?"
> 
> EDIT: I added some drums to Javier's acoustic demo for fun.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/wildbroskiappears/javier-reyes-ortega-guitars-jrsm-rwc-demo-w-some-drummies



Sorry, but I couldn't resist. I already airdrum to this song so I had to steal your idea.

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/augmentedfourth/javier-reyes-ortega-guitars-jrsm-rwc-demo-drums[/sc]


----------



## TheStig1214

Literally just got back from the first show of the 2014 tour. AAL kicked so much ass (as expected). Set list is here for you all:







And some pics of out lord and savior:


----------



## tomsargent

^^ Pretty sweet! I'm going to see them on the 26th and I am immeasurably stoked. Do you know what kind of guitar Tosin is playing in that picture?


----------



## Cloudkicker112358

tomsargent said:


> ^^ Pretty sweet! I'm going to see them on the 26th and I am immeasurably stoked. Do you know what kind of guitar Tosin is playing in that picture?



He's playing an 8-string prototype with two or three extra frets towards the nut for the 7th and 8th strings. It is tuned as such: C#1-A1-E2-A2-D3-G3-B3-E4. I don't know much else about it, but it is quite a hunk of wood.


----------



## TheStig1214

tomsargent said:


> ^^ Pretty sweet! I'm going to see them on the 26th and I am immeasurably stoked. Do you know what kind of guitar Tosin is playing in that picture?



It's called _Blur_. It was built by Rick Toone. All aluminum neck. Misha-san could probably tell you more about it as he owns a Rick Toone, but more info here: Blur | 8-String Extended Range Guitar - Rick Toone | Luthier

They only use it for the song "Physical Education". Javier uses Tosin's .strandberg* #17. The two of them on stage together with those headless, weird looking guitars is a sight to be seen. 

For the rest of the show Tosin used his TAM100 and Javier used his custom Carvin. Both beautiful guitars. 

The show was excellent overall. This was the only show on the tour where Conquering Dystopia wasn't playing (wasn't too bummed about that, not a huge Loomis fan anyway). Two local bands opened. Chon was excellent and mind-blowing as well. Surprised how heavy they could get with clean Fender amps . Definitely a show worth seeing. The energy of the packed house made it that much better.

EDIT: (Also, I'm like 90% sure I saw John Petrucci there before he went backstage. Which is ironic because I saw his nephew, Jake Bowen, at the Twelve Foot Ninja show on Monday )


----------



## StevenC

TheStig1214 said:


> They only use it for the song "Physical Education". Javier uses Tosin's .strandberg* #17. The two of them on stage together with those headless, weird looking guitars is a sight to be seen.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Javier uses Tosin's .strandberg* #8 for Physical Education.


----------



## TheStig1214

StevenC said:


> TheStig1214 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They only use it for the song "Physical Education". Javier uses Tosin's .strandberg* #17. The two of them on stage together with those headless, weird looking guitars is a sight to be seen.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Javier uses Tosin's .strandberg* #8 for Physical Education.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to tell when they look exactly the same
Click to expand...


----------



## StevenC

TheStig1214 said:


> Hard to tell when they look exactly the same



Nope.










One has the extended fretboard area for Physical Education tuning and one doesn't.


----------



## TheStig1214

StevenC said:


> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One has the extended fretboard area for Physical Education tuning and one doesn't.



Because I'm able to see that across a dark stage.....

Can't I say anything on the internet without getting reamed? (rhetorical question)

And to be fair I quick googled "Tosin Abasi strandberg" The first link is for #17 and the first pic in the images is #8. And I wasn't aware Tosin had 2, let alone two that look so similar  . Sorry to offend haha


----------



## Jonathan20022

TheStig1214 said:


> Because I'm able to see that across a dark stage.....
> 
> Can't I say anything on the internet without getting reamed? (rhetorical question)
> 
> And I be fair I quick googled "Tosin Abasi strandberg" The first link is for #17 and the first pic in the images is #8. And I wasn't aware Tosin had 2, let alone two that look so similar. Sorry to offend



Yeah Steven! Totally out of line with your super vulgar and explicit message  

That extended fretboard 8 string is too ....ing sweet, I would love to play on it. And I hardly play 8 strings.


----------



## TheStig1214

Jonathan20022 said:


> Yeah Steven! Totally out of line with your super vulgar and explicit message
> 
> That extended fretboard 8 string is too ....ing sweet, I would love to play on it. And I hardly play 8 strings.



I know anything I say beyond this point is going to sound like me being butthurt over misnaming a guitar. I'll just shut up now


----------



## Jonathan20022

TheStig1214 said:


> I know anything I say beyond this point is going to sound like me being butthurt over misnaming a guitar. I'll just shut up now



No biggie man!


----------



## TheStig1214

Jonathan20022 said:


> No biggie man!



 

Either way it was a stellar show. Anyone planning on seeing this tour is in for a treat.


----------



## StevenC

TheStig1214 said:


> Because I'm able to see that across a dark stage.....
> 
> Can't I say anything on the internet without getting reamed? (rhetorical question)
> 
> And to be fair I quick googled "Tosin Abasi strandberg" The first link is for #17 and the first pic in the images is #8. And I wasn't aware Tosin had 2, let alone two that look so similar  . Sorry to offend haha



Sorry man, didn't mean to sound aggressive.

And Jonathan, I keep bugging Ola to bring baritone hybrid to the AES Boden8. No success yet.


----------



## TheStig1214

StevenC said:


> Sorry man, didn't mean to sound aggressive.
> 
> And Jonathan, I keep bugging Ola to bring baritone hybrid to the AES Boden8. No success yet.



'sall good broski. 

Baritone hybrid sounds awesome in concept. Haven't been able to play one yet. When I eventually can afford a strandberg I'm definitely going to try for that on a 7.


----------



## Solodini

Just stick a 6 string capo on an 8 string and you'll have the same effect as baritone hybrid.


----------



## tomsargent

I just got home from the Indianapolis stop of the AAL, Conquering Dystopia, and Chon tour. Things got pretty toasty in there an no one left without getting soaked in their own sweat. I tried in vain to find some cold ones for the bands after the show, but all the liquor stores were closed on Memorial Day. I had to settle for ice cream snickers bars, the other cold treat. The biggest thrill of the night (besides the awesome music), was getting a thankful sweaty hug from Alex Rüdinger. He was pretty stoked for those ice cream bars. I can't wait until they come back again!


----------



## TheStig1214

Damn, Tosin looks good. I should start doing Crossfit....


----------



## Lydian2000

Very recent clinic, full thump techniques explained in detail, which crushed my hopes of one day being able to play this(just trying the basics of slapping on guitar for now, this is light-years away) at 21.00

plus very cool performance:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmQu3SLAAcc


----------



## Daf57

Guitar Center Session - awesome!


----------



## Webmaestro

Just found out they're playing here on Friday with Conquering Dystopia. All for only $18. I'm so frickin' stoked.


----------



## Daf57

Man! That's too cool!


----------



## PoonMasterMaster

Just saw them perform at Bonnaroo the other night. Out of 80,000 people, hardly any knew about them so they played in a small tent. The only ones there were the metalheads, so it was a nice change of pace from listening to popular music for a couple days and it was cool to talk to them. 

It was Friday the 13th under a full moon at the 13th Bonnaroo, so a lot of people were dressed up (including me, I was adorned with a bear costume.) Anyways, they played an amazing set that blew everybody's mind. The crowd seemed mesmerized by their playing and the energy was fantastic. 

Being one of my favorite bands, I had high expectations for them. When I found out they were going to be at Bonnaroo, after I had bought my ticket, I freaked out. Needless to say I was not disappointed. My friend who doesn't even listen to metal music loved them and said he wanted to check out more of their stuff. Festivals are magical.


----------



## elnyrb10

anyone get any word on the pre orders for JoM? any0one get theirs yet?


----------



## Slunk Dragon

elnyrb10 said:


> anyone get any word on the pre orders for JoM? any0one get theirs yet?



Are you talking about CD copies or the vinyl?

I'm still waiting to hear what the hell is going on with the vinyl version of JoM. I preordered the damn thing and still no word on it...


----------



## elnyrb10

Slunk Dragon said:


> Are you talking about CD copies or the vinyl?
> 
> I'm still waiting to hear what the hell is going on with the vinyl version of JoM. I preordered the damn thing and still no word on it...



yeah i ordered the red vinyl that came with the poster and i havent heard a single thing


----------



## octatoan

Offtopic: how are headless guitars tuned?


----------



## jephjacques

The tuning machines are down on the bridge.


----------



## ForThisGift

Awesoham said:


> Offtopic: how are headless guitars tuned?



They aren't. You have to be a master musician to unlock the headless guitar option, because you will need to play in whatever pitch the guitar ends up in when you string it up. You will need to spend the first two months after each string change learning all your fingerings again, relative to the tuning you ended up with. 

Impressive stuff huh?


----------



## brector

Slunk Dragon said:


> I'm still waiting to hear what the hell is going on with the vinyl version of JoM. I preordered the damn thing and still no word on it...



Got an email Thursday the 12th saying my vinyl order was being prepared for shipment.

-Brian


----------



## crg123

It's really interesting to read the first page of this thread with mention of an relatively *unknown* friend of Misha's named Tosin and how they made a *Myspace* for a project they were working on together. Misha said tosin would start touring once he found *a suitable bassist*  Also on a more solemn note our recently passed friend Shane Gibson saying that "this shit has potential!" on page 2.


----------



## crg123

.


----------



## Alberto7

crg123 said:


> It's really interesting to read the first page of this thread with mention of an relatively *unknown* friend of Misha's named Tosin and how they made a *Myspace* for a project they were working on together. Misha said tosin would start touring once he found *a suitable bassist*  Also on a more solemn note our recently passed friend Shane Gibson saying that "this shit has potential!" on page 2.



... and so a blast from the past slammed me in the head and made me dizzy. Pretty crazy to think that it all started here, too.


----------



## Opion

Man I remember listening to Tempting Time back in '09 and knewing this band would be the next big thing. Pretty awesome to see and hear the difference from POD X3 recording to now. The music still stands the test of time.


----------



## fungwabus117

Opion said:


> Man I remember listening to Tempting Time back in '09 and knewing this band would be the next big thing. Pretty awesome to see and hear the difference from POD X3 recording to now. The music still stands the test of time.



xt


----------



## Entropy Prevails

Does Tosin still post here?


----------



## JosephAOI

A quick look at his profile says his last post was in September, and he hasn't been online since Mid-May!

I also went back through the first 10 or so pages of this thread and it's crazy to see what everyone had to say about Tosin and AAL in the beginning of it all!


----------



## russmuller

I went out to catch Animals As Leaders with Conquering Dystopia and Chon last night at The Nile in Mesa, AZ.

What a friggin' killer show. It was a nice turnout and good energy from the crowd. Chon really blew me away. Actually, I think they blew everyone away. I bought the CD and I can tell you their recording does not capture the band. It's not a bad EP by any means, but go see them live if you get the chance. Lots of potential.

Conquering Dystopia was pretty cool. It was my first time seeing any of those guys live, so I was a little bummed that Merrow didn't take a single solo. Jeff Loomis is a friggin' beast though. The bass player had to leave the tour early and was replaced by a MacBook, but the drummer absolutely killed it. They had a nice pit going. Moshing isn't my thing, but the guys were all clearly having fun and helping people when they fell.  Good vibes.

But Animals... I've seen them a few times since 2009 and I can say with certainty that their tone and vibe are better than ever. While I like a lot of their music, I was never crazy about their tone until this last record. Especially after hearing Tosin live, I'm pretty sold on a set of Ionizers for my next guitar. They played an awesome medley from the first album, and they rocked Physical Education and The Woven Web back to back. I think I might have peed a little.

I was saying goodbye to a friend after the show and came across Tosin in the parking lot. I try to keep my fandom to a minimum, so I congratulated him on a great show and shook his hand. He complimented my Zeppelin shirt and my friend's Rush shirt. It was a brief encounter, but he was very kind and friendly.

My legs were tired by the end of the show, but totally worth it. Definitely need me some Ionizers.


----------



## fatalfable

Merrow doesnt play any solos on the album. I dont see why he would live


----------



## anomynous

Vinyl still hasn't shipped for me. Come on, it's almost July. Sent an email but I know I won't get a reply. 



Sumerian really needs to outsource their merch/pre-orders instead of doing it themselves.


----------



## russmuller

I am not familiar with the album.


----------



## BEADGBE7

> I went out to catch Animals As Leaders with Conquering Dystopia and Chon last night at The Nile in Mesa, AZ.



I was there, and it was amazing, and i agree ive seen AAL like 6 times in the last 4 years, and they are truly growing as a band, the songs are breathing well with Garstka. very impressive. 

wave of babies is a great example, they are really letting that song grow with them, i think they should treat the whole project the way they treat that song. last night was the best ive seen them yet


----------



## Webmaestro

russmuller said:


> I went out to catch Animals As Leaders with Conquering Dystopia and Chon last night at The Nile in Mesa, AZ.
> 
> What a friggin' killer show. It was a nice turnout and good energy from the crowd. Chon really blew me away. Actually, I think they blew everyone away. I bought the CD and I can tell you their recording does not capture the band. It's not a bad EP by any means, but go see them live if you get the chance. Lots of potential.
> 
> Conquering Dystopia was pretty cool. It was my first time seeing any of those guys live, so I was a little bummed that Merrow didn't take a single solo. Jeff Loomis is a friggin' beast though. The bass player had to leave the tour early and was replaced by a MacBook, but the drummer absolutely killed it. They had a nice pit going. Moshing isn't my thing, but the guys were all clearly having fun and helping people when they fell.  Good vibes.
> 
> But Animals... I've seen them a few times since 2009 and I can say with certainty that their tone and vibe are better than ever. While I like a lot of their music, I was never crazy about their tone until this last record. Especially after hearing Tosin live, I'm pretty sold on a set of Ionizers for my next guitar. They played an awesome medley from the first album, and they rocked Physical Education and The Woven Web back to back. I think I might have peed a little.
> 
> I was saying goodbye to a friend after the show and came across Tosin in the parking lot. I try to keep my fandom to a minimum, so I congratulated him on a great show and shook his hand. He complimented my Zeppelin shirt and my friend's Rush shirt. It was a brief encounter, but he was very kind and friendly.
> 
> My legs were tired by the end of the show, but totally worth it. Definitely need me some Ionizers.



Awesome, thanks for the detailed recap. I was so stoked when I saw they were coming to the Nile, but I ended up not being able to go. My friends did though. They said the moshing got pretty crazy at one point, but amazing show. I hope AAL comes back sometime next year. They're one of my favorite bands, and I missed em. I would've loved to see Loomis and Merrow too. Like both those guys as well. Just a shitty time for me to miss a show


----------



## Zalbu

Daf57 said:


> Guitar Center Session - awesome!



It always blows my mind to see drummers make do with such small kits, and then comparing it to something like this

How much bigger is it at proper shows?


----------



## Kwirk

Zalbu said:


> It always blows my mind to see drummers make do with such small kits, and then comparing it to something like this
> 
> How much bigger is it at proper shows?


He has a 5 or 6 piece during their live shows.

Also, I caught them in Bloomington, IL a few weeks ago and Matt blew me away. This was my third time seeing them (actually saw them only a few months prior here in Minnesota, haha) but daaaaaamn he went nuts on a few songs. I don't remember which song it was but he was absolutely putting everything into every hit at one point. It was some of the most intense drumming I've ever seen.


----------



## BEADGBE7

> My friends did though. They said the moshing got pretty crazy at one point,



ya, AAL played CAFO for their encore, and the place erupted, most movement ive seen at one of their shows yet.


----------



## Khoi

Anyone still wondering how to play "dat riff" from The Woven Web? I have it finally figured out if there's any interest for a lesson/tutorial.


----------



## Deception

^ I'd be interested!


----------



## Daf57

*Abasi and Reyes Teach Prog-Metal to Dance *
Young Guns: Tosin Abasi and Javier Reyes Teach Prog-Metal to Dance - Video | Rolling Stone


----------



## QuantumCybin

Hahah I loved watching that guy's reactions. He was literally being mind-f_cked for nine minutes straight. Cool stuff regardless.


----------



## tomsargent

QuantumCybin said:


> Hahah I loved watching that guy's reactions. He was literally being mind-f_cked for nine minutes straight. Cool stuff regardless.



I've seen him in a couple guitar interview videos. He always looks so attentive and asks really great questions that guitarists don't always get asked in interviews. There is a series of videos on Noisey that he is the host of as well. A few of my favorite from that set of videos include Dean Ween and Annie Clark of St. Vincent.

ANYWAY, back to AAL: I'm sure if I got to talk to Tosin in any capacity, I'd feel positively mind-fvcked as well. Dude's amazing!


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

That was a refreshing interview, indeed.


----------



## wankerness

Khoi said:


> Anyone still wondering how to play "dat riff" from The Woven Web? I have it finally figured out if there's any interest for a lesson/tutorial.



Yes.


----------



## bhakan

I liked that interview because that guy had never heard Tosin play before, so it captured on video that combination of joy and confusion that I feel like we all experienced when we first heard AaL.


----------



## Alberto7

The interviewer's reactions to Tosin's playing is what having everything you believed in be contorted, twisted, and ultimately transformed into something completely different but blissful. A happy mindf_u_ck. I loved that video.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

That video is so cool!!! It's kind of a reminder of just how far Tosin's knowledge and ability goes. 
To a forum of guitarists like us, he's an exemplary player. But to an average dude like Matt, he's in the freaking stratosphere, exploring the unknown. And he just geeks out over it so much. It's a real sobering and learning experience, for sure!


----------



## Khoi

Hey guys, here's the lesson for the slap part in The Woven Web!

Feel free to share and enjoy 

Let me know how I did, as this is the first lesson I've ever done.


----------



## Nlelith

Khoi said:


> Hey guys, here's the lesson for the slap part in The Woven Web!
> 
> Feel free to share and enjoy
> 
> Let me know how I did, as this is the first lesson I've ever done.


Great video, just one editing tip: always set volume of different footage on the same level (your voice is too silent in comparison with cover part of the video (intro))


----------



## Khoi

Right, I realized that only after! I guess I didn't really watch it all the way through enough times while I was editing, but I'll definitely have to make sure next time!

*mod edit: don't repost stuff, thanks*


----------



## coreysMonster

How does Tosin even come up with things that like, it's freaking absurd. It's like he's speaking a different language with the guitar.

Awesome video, dude!


----------



## TheOddGoat

Check out my sweet new Curtailed Range Guitar.

Seemed obvious to play some AAL on it.


----------



## Poparad

anomynous said:


> Vinyl still hasn't shipped for me. Come on, it's almost July. Sent an email but I know I won't get a reply.
> 
> 
> 
> Sumerian really needs to outsource their merch/pre-orders instead of doing it themselves.




Vinyl wait times are really high for all labels. Due to the decline of vinyl sales up until 2000, there are very few vinyl pressing plants in operation in the US (only a dozen or so decently sized ones). It's so expensive to build new presses that even with the vinyl resurgence, no new plants have opened up. Also because of the huge demand for vinyl, all labels pressing vinyl have crazy lead times now. It used to be that an album could get pressed in a week, and now labels are looking at 6-12 months wait time. So it's not Sumerian's fault, it's all you hipsters ordering vinyl.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

No, it kind of is their fault. The overall sales of vinyl should not affect when they produce it. Any company shouldn't be delaying a product they've sold to customers by MONTHS unless they want everyone asking for their money back a la Bernie Rico Jr style.

Vinyl revival - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Also, I got my vinyl copy a few weeks ago, so I'd suggest you guys start sending emails if you haven't.


----------



## Sofos




----------



## Chi

Can't wait to see them along with Tesseract in October, gonna' be in Berlin. \m/


----------



## lewstherin006

Sofos said:


>



Once again they completely skip the Gulf Coast, this show should be awesome.


----------



## asher

Incredible lineup that doesn't come REMOTELY close to me.


----------



## Kwirk

Fvk yes. This will be my third time seeing AAL this year.


----------



## Matyrker

I wonder if DTP and AAL are switching per date.


----------



## ForThisGift

They keep leaving central Florida off the tour dates...I don't get it.


----------



## Sofos

Matyrker said:


> I wonder if DTP and AAL are switching per date.



They are, according to MetalSucks, I hope AAL closes at the Seattle date. not a big fan, so I'll just leave after DTP


----------



## Skyblue

I will sit here, waiting patiently... They will come... Eventually... 

I hope... 

Please..?


----------



## isispelican

damn, such a cool tour!


----------



## Alberto7

I love living in Montreal.


----------



## TheStig1214

.... yes sick tour. I gotta hit this up.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

This tour makes me happy for so many reasons!!! DD


----------



## tomsargent

Here's a video from 2010 that just came through my facebook newsfeed. Maybe I need to get out more, but it's the first time I've seen Tosin playing a six string. I love the arrangement.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Last show in Sf, lucky me.. Too bad I'll be broke AF after court battles and a honeymoon..


----------



## xtreme1

I know this has probably been answered elsewhere, so sorry that I cannot find it now. I know Tosin said for the first album they just took the guitar track and dropped it down an octave for the bass track on the album. I am just wondering how AAL can reproduce this live.


----------



## Vhyle

They don't?

I dunno.


----------



## KFW

They have a bass backing track and play along to a click.

Which I honestly don't know why they don't just find a bassist. Maybe cost?

I'd be absolutely terrified of messing up, and the backing track obviously not being able to correct itself. Happened to White Zombie at the MTV Movie Awards, and it makes the group just sound retarded. And I know there have been click track/backing track problems at Devin Townsend shows. Honestly, I'd rather see a slightly stripped down version of a band rather than have too many backing tracks.


----------



## JosephAOI

I think Tosin has said it's more of a bass sine. But yeah, they play with a backing track to provide the low end.


----------



## jonajon91

They have a backing track with Bass, synth, extra guitar parts (doubles and harmonies) and some of the electric glitchy drums.


----------



## Khoi

KFW said:


> Which I honestly don't know why they don't just find a bassist. Maybe cost?



I remember hearing/reading in an interview that not having a live bassist hasn't affected them in any way, so they had no pressing need to get one. And if they did get one, Tosin said they would probably try to get Evan Brewer to fill in.

Seeing them live a couple times, I honestly didn't feel that anything was lacking without them having a bassist. Why come up with a solution to a nonissue?


----------



## Randy D

Khoi said:


> I remember hearing/reading in an interview that not having a live bassist hasn't affected them in any way, so they had no pressing need to get one. And if they did get one, Tosin said they would probably try to get Evan Brewer to fill in.
> 
> Seeing them live a couple times, I honestly didn't feel that anything was lacking without them having a bassist. Why come up with a solution to a nonissue?



I would have to agree that after seeing them live a number of times there was nothing lacking or missing with regard to bass lines or in general. If it's not broke don't fix it......lol



Cheers

-Randy D


----------



## AugmentedFourth

JosephAOI said:


> I think Tosin has said it's more of a bass sine. But yeah, they play with a backing track to provide the low end.



I think it depends on the album/song. Like on Weightless, they had no bassist in their studio, and Navene was there and is obviously proficient with synth stuff, so it made sense to synthesize the bass. Basically they used Massive to create a synth sound that had hardly any higher-order harmonics present, and by extension, rather unnoticeable transients.

On TJoM I think that for most of the important bass parts Nolly just played them. So their backing track live would include the recordings of Nolly playing the parts.


----------



## ForThisGift

AugmentedFourth said:


> I think it depends on the album/song. Like on Weightless, they had no bassist in their studio, and Navene was there and is obviously proficient with synth stuff, so it made sense to synthesize the bass. Basically they used Massive to create a synth sound that had hardly any higher-order harmonics present, and by extension, rather unnoticeable transients.
> 
> On TJoM I think that for most of the important bass parts Nolly just played them. So their backing track live would include the recordings of Nolly playing the parts.



I am pretty sure that Nolly cleared this up himself and said he played bass on only a few songs and that the majority was once again synth bass. It is on this very thread right before or after the album came out.


----------



## flaherz09

This album makes my jingly tingly. I absolutely still love it.


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

Nolly played bass on Lippincott, Tooth and Claw, and Para Mexer. The rest of the album was Trilian


----------



## kamello

bumpity, but man, today I got to see Tosin in a guitar clinic here in Chile and it was just mindblowing. Latin America always tends to fall behind and be late in regards new music, and I guess I understand it, as it's not like in Europe or 'Murica where you can tour many different locations in just a few hours on a bus, so it's a huge expense for a foreigner band to play here. 
Tosin's presentation was impecable and inspiring 

here is a little clip he posted with the crowd that gathered in the theater
Instagram


----------



## Azyiu

This is without a doubt their best album yet! Mind blowing!


----------



## KingTriton

Gonna be seeing AAL in sweden next monday, and i just bought a VIP ticket aswell.. cant wait! Anyone know how long u get to "hang" with the band in the meet and greet? Im assuming u can ask a couple of questions aswell


----------



## MerlinTKD

Linked on Facebook this morning:

Javier Reyes (Animals as Leaders) Joins ESP Artist Family



ESP Guitars said:


> Javier Reyes, the highly respected, versatile guitarist from progressive metal band Animals as Leaders, is now part of the ESP Guitars artist endorsement roster.
> 
> Im stoked, says Reyes. ESP guitars are just solid. I took one of the E-II models home to play for a few days, and I knew right away it was going to be great on the road, handling all the different environments where we play. Its got a great playing feel, and a great sound.
> 
> Most known for his work on 8-string instruments, Reyes is currently working with ESP on the development of a new 8-string signature guitar which is set to debut in 2015.
> 
> Chris Cannella, ESPs director of artist relations, says, Its an honor to have a guitar player as innovative as Javier in the ESP family. What hes doing on 8-string guitar is amazing and unprecedented, and we are very proud that hes chosen to showcase whats possible on our guitars.
> 
> Javier Reyes has been with Animals as Leaders since 2009, complementing the work of fellow guitarist Tosin Abasi. It was then that he began pushing the boundaries of guitar by moving to a 7-string, and then 8-string model. I got used to the extended range that the additional strings provide, he says. I consider myself a classically-influenced player, and I try to use the 8-string guitar like a piano player, with access to the entire musical spectrum.
> 
> In addition to AAL, Reyes also has his own project Mestis, where he handles more lead guitar, and is also a member of T.R.A.M, with Abasi and former The Mars Volta member Adrián Terrazas-González and Suicidal Tendencies drummer Eric Moore.




So... I'm guessing the Carvin thing isn't happening after all...? 








Pretty guitar, though... now if ESP would just make a non-sig 8 like that!


----------



## cataclysm_child

I put together a little video from their show here in Norway a couple of days ago:


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

cataclysm_child said:


> I put together a little video from their show here in Norway a couple of days ago:



That's a ....in righteous picture


----------



## Mprinsje

MerlinTKD said:


> Linked on Facebook this morning:
> 
> Javier Reyes (Animals as Leaders) Joins ESP Artist Family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So... I'm guessing the Carvin thing isn't happening after all...?
> 
> 
> *image*
> 
> Pretty guitar, though... now if ESP would just make a non-sig 8 like that!



they do, that's just a production E II: E-II HRF NT-8B BLK - The ESP Guitar Company

He just put some different pickups in that.


----------



## MerlinTKD

Mprinsje said:


> they do, that's just a production E II: E-II HRF NT-8B BLK - The ESP Guitar Company
> 
> He just put some different pickups in that.



You're absolutely right... now that I look, there's gaps around the pickups where the actives were removed. It's just that it looks so much better in his hands! 

I realized that I've never really looked at the E-II line, since they're way out of my price range... I should have said, I wish they made an _LTD_ like that - at least with a >25.5" scale length!


----------



## Nour Ayasso

MerlinTKD said:


> Linked on Facebook this morning:
> 
> Javier Reyes (Animals as Leaders) Joins ESP Artist Family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So... I'm guessing the Carvin thing isn't happening after all...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty guitar, though... now if ESP would just make a non-sig 8 like that!


LOL at his expression... aaaaaand a frown that he left Carvin...


----------



## shikamaru

Ha, looks like I missed the last couple of posts in this thread ! I was indeed surprised as well when I saw Javier with that E-II last saturday ! What a killer show ! Loved every bit of it !


----------



## slapnutz

Another pro-shot AAL vid surfaces... another post by me. 



Apologies if repost but the last comment is few weeks older than when the vid was posted.

Merry eXtrememas.


----------



## squibble94

Soooo does anybody else remember AAL's post about filming a new music video? It had quad-copters, it looked like it was in a gymnasium, and it was projected to be Physical Education. Any news on that? I don't want it to turn into another Weightless situation...


----------



## devwil

I feel weird posting in here after nearly a month of silence, but what's a band megathread for if not comments like the following:

I keep being astonished by how I can listen to Joy of Motion over and over without it becoming stale at all. I don't think I've listened to one album this much after its release since Cynic's Traced in Air.


----------



## AugmentedFourth

devwil said:


> I keep being astonished by how I can listen to Joy of Motion over and over without it becoming stale at all. I don't think I've listened to one album this much after its release since Cynic's Traced in Air.



Indeed. With the wisdom of having listened to the album many times now, I would say that the only parts which _don't_ stick out are

a) The entirety of 'Mind = Spun'. I mean, obviously just my opinion, but the title really gives it away. At no point does the song grab me or throw out anything interesting amongst a bag of riffs that didn't fit anywhere else.

b) The outro. I mean, a fadeout is already kind of a musical copout, but they didn't even do it with something interesting like they did with 'David' off of Weightless. It sounds uninspired.

c) 'Tooth and Claw', to a limited extent. I do really like this section up to ~3:25 (mmm syncopation), but the song feels a bit like 'Optimist', that track Tosin/Misha released for Guitar World. You can kind of tell which parts are very Misha and which are more Tosin-esque.


----------



## StevenC

devwil said:


> I keep being astonished by how I can listen to Joy of Motion over and over without it becoming stale at all. I don't think I've listened to one album this much after its release since Cynic's Traced in Air.



It's been completely the opposite for me.

TJOM became stale after about 5 listens. Had I never heard AAL before I would have loved it, but this album feels like a bad imitation of the first album, which I've heard many times before and that made TJOM very stale. Heck, Mind Spun might as well be called CAFO II.

Not to mention the huge leap made from AAL to Weightless, only to be undone by stepping back to the first album straight after. Pretty audacious to call yourself a progressive band if your tactics include remaking your first album and calling it your third.

Of course, one big factor is Misha had a hand in writing both the first and third albums, and none in Weightless. I won't say it's his fault TJOM sucked, because he seemed to stress, through various streams, that the album turned out the way Tosin, Javier and Matt wanted it to.

AAL were one of my favourite bands, so I hope this down turn doesn't continue.



And yes, I do only feel safe writing this now that the rep system has been removed.


----------



## InfestedRabite

i didn't really enjoy any of AaL's stuff except Song of Solomon until I heard Joy of Motion

can't really explain why but it just hits the spot a lot better for me, sure it's got some filler tracks but compared to everything else I'd heard, it's way more coherent and entertaining to listen to


----------



## Jonathan20022

StevenC said:


> It's been completely the opposite for me.
> 
> TJOM became stale after about 5 listens. Had I never heard AAL before I would have loved it, but this album feels like a bad imitation of the first album, which I've heard many times before and that made TJOM very stale. Heck, Mind Spun might as well be called CAFO II.
> 
> Not to mention the huge leap made from AAL to Weightless, only to be undone by stepping back to the first album straight after. Pretty audacious to call yourself a progressive band if your tactics include remaking your first album and calling it your third.
> 
> Of course, one big factor is Misha had a hand in writing both the first and third albums, and none in Weightless. I won't say it's his fault TJOM sucked, because he seemed to stress, through various streams, that the album turned out the way Tosin, Javier and Matt wanted it to.
> 
> AAL were one of my favourite bands, so I hope this down turn doesn't continue.
> 
> And yes, I do only feel safe writing this now that the rep system has been removed.



You'd be safe regardless, Rep does nothing for you here much less in real life. Best thing that comes of it is you said what was on your mind and people were immature enough to punish you for your opinion.

I had the complete opposite experience to you though, but I love all 3 albums. I haven't given AAL much of a listen at all lately but everytime I go back to any of it, it's always a good time to me. The Joy of Motion feels far different from the first album, more like of fusion of it and Weightless. Weightless never wore you down when you're listening and it's seriously very easy to get lost and go through the album once without even realizing it. TJoM is more notey and technically interesting, but it's still in the same vein where the music is going. Most of the album is very easy listening and the intense moments are usually building tension into a more "heavy" song. Which I think is a terrible word to use in the context but it fits the bill, (I'm exhausted right now )

You can't blame them for wanting to fuse what their originally acclaimed style was into how they're currently writing a bit. And even then that's a huge assumption on my part. I stopped being disappointed with good and great releases from bands I like, it takes something atrocious for me to not want to listen to an album from them. And TJoM is great music whichever way you look at it, just like you said if this was your first album you would have loved it. They may be repeating some things here and there, but that wasn't the first thing that sprung into my mind when I listened to this album for the first time.


----------



## devwil

I'm definitely surprised to hear 1) The Joy of Motion described as a retread of the original and 2) Weightless described as an enormous leap forward.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

StevenC said:


> Not to mention the huge leap made from AAL to Weightless, only to be undone by stepping back to the first album straight after. Pretty audacious to call yourself a progressive band if your tactics include remaking your first album and calling it your third.



Please don't try to prop your opinions with false or unfounded claims. Do you honestly think it was a conscious choice for them to make the album sound like their first? Besides, I honestly think that the claim in question is far from what I feel is the truth. My point is, you're bashing the guys in the band for your opinions. You don't like the album, fine - just be done with it.


----------



## asher

StevenC said:


> It's been completely the opposite for me.
> 
> TJOM became stale after about 5 listens. Had I never heard AAL before I would have loved it, but this album feels like a bad imitation of the first album, which I've heard many times before and that made TJOM very stale. Heck, Mind Spun might as well be called CAFO II.
> 
> Not to mention the huge leap made from AAL to Weightless, only to be undone by stepping back to the first album straight after. Pretty audacious to call yourself a progressive band if your tactics include remaking your first album and calling it your third.
> 
> Of course, one big factor is Misha had a hand in writing both the first and third albums, and none in Weightless. I won't say it's his fault TJOM sucked, because he seemed to stress, through various streams, that the album turned out the way Tosin, Javier and Matt wanted it to.
> 
> AAL were one of my favourite bands, so I hope this down turn doesn't continue.
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, I do only feel safe writing this now that the rep system has been removed.




Eh I think you would've been okay.

It's a little weird. I was all like OMGMINDEXPLOSION when I listened to TJOM the first couple times. It's fallen down a couple notches since then, while the ST and Weightless wub: too) haven't quite the same way. Don't get me wrong, I still love a lot of TJOM, but... I think I see where you're coming from.

Still some amazing stuff on it though.


----------



## Skyblue

TJOM actually held up for me much more than Weightless did. And personally I'm not really feeling as if it's a retreat back to their first album- it has a completely different vibe going.


----------



## Danukenator

My biggest issue with AAL is that many sections or portions of the songs really speak to me and are inspiring. However, it's often that I find many scattered sections or individual songs to be incredible as opposed to majority of the work they put out.

I've listened to TJOM several times and really like the change in the song composition but still have trouble really getting into the actual music.


----------



## InfinityCollision

TJOM has some wonderful moments, but it's inconsistent and the production doesn't do it any favors.

Tosin has a broad compositional toolset and his technique is nothing short of amazing, but he consistently struggles to create great _songs_.


----------



## octatoan

I love Weightless.

(Let the hypothetical neg-rep flow . . .)


----------



## powerofze

ST has been my favourite for the longest time and I think it still is. I really did not enjoy weightless in the beginning. I quite enjoyed TJOM, not as much as ST but definitely a different direction. Once I got into TJOM more and seeing how the songs are played I began to appreciate weightless a lot more.


----------



## AugmentedFourth

octatoan said:


> I love Weightless.
> 
> (Let the hypothetical neg-rep flow . . .)



Not sure why Weightless gets that much hate. I mean, the production is fairly bad (brickwalling issues, aesthetic that gets stale quickly), but in terms of actual musicality and composition, I think it compares to their other albums.

Compared to the s/t, yes, it does have at least one low point (Do Not Go Gently, imo) but so does TJoM. It doesn't reach the level of the first album, but it's kind of like, how do you follow that album and not sound like crap in comparison? David is one of my favorite AAL songs, and some of the melodies are really cool (Weightless, TLYtaOQ, Isolated Incidents, etc.)


----------



## StevenC

Kurkkuviipale, I figured a discussion thread for one of my favourite bands would be a good place to discuss my favourite band.

I should have said I also think it audacious to call yourself a progressive band to begin with. That's really more for time to tell. As such, that's why I think I'd like TJOM if not for S/T. Though, for all I know, the people writing the part of their facebook page that calls them a prog band wrote it for marketing reasons.

Weightless is my favourite. TJOM has a few good moments surrounded by a bunch of filler and parts that repeat a few too many times. The songs are far too long for the content.

Kascade is too long. Much too long. The parts are all great, just happen for too long.
Lippincott is a series licks and riffs taken from a Tom Lippincott instructional video, and I'm pretty sure I only know that because Tosin linked the video somewhere.
Air Chrysalis just bores the pants off me.
Another Year sounds like bad video game music. It specifically reminds me off Sonic The Hedgehog (2006).
Physical Education has at most 3 listens in it before it gets boring. It repeats itself too much and goes on for too long.
Tooth and Claw isn't a good AAL song, but it's actually a highlight on this album. You could have told me it was written by any generic metal band and I would have believed you.
Crescent almost isn't bad, but again it's too long and boring for the content.
The Future That Awaited Me is the musical equivalent of watching someone else navigate the pause menu of JRPG for 4.5 minutes because they are indecisive about how to equip their characters. Or that's what it reminds me of, anyway.
Whoever decided to have the drums that loud on Para Mexer ruined the song.
The Woven Web has a boring minute and a half of waiting around for something to happen and then proceeds to bore me further for 2 and a half minutes.
Mind Spun is no more than CAFO II. In a bad way.
Nephele starts off boring, teases you with a different part, repeats that new part into the ground and then ends with 2.5 minutes left.

These are, of course, only my lowly opinions. I don't think I'm trying to prop them up with false or unfounded claims, merely just expressing my reasoning for them.

In summation, I hope AAL4 is music I'll enjoy more. Or maybe they should have written another TRAM album before TJOM.

EDIT: On posting, this is an ugly block of text. Feel free to ignore if it looks too unattractive. I know I probably would.


----------



## octatoan

Isolated Incidents has that cool tapping part I like. The long solo on Isolated Incidents sorta reminds me of Cylindrical Sea too (which is probably my favourite AAL song, because I can play like 1/17th of it haha).

David is the first thing I learned to play with two-handed tapping, and my second hybrid-picked song. (Only the intro, of course.)

And Another Year has a brilliant little melody somewhere.


----------



## AugmentedFourth

octatoan said:


> And Another Year has a brilliant little melody somewhere.



You mean this one?



Code:


X:1
T:Another Year
M:4/4
Q:130
K:Ab
|A,Ac^d=ea_g({e}g)|_g=e=dc=B^c^d(e|e)^c^da^d=e^f=b|[M:3/4]^fc=B=e=Bc||


----------



## asher

what are you two handed tapping on David? Something to make you not need a looper?


----------



## octatoan

asher said:


> what are you two handed tapping on David? Something to make you not need a looper?



Yes. I eventually want to learn to play both guitar parts at once, without a looper (because acoustic w/o pickup).

What I meant was the intro melody (the part that comes in first, which someone would normally play once and then loop). I learned to play that (the single melody) with two-handed tapping (I know that can be played in far simpler ways - I tapped a few notes with my left hand and a few with my right, it was kind of a "getting started" exercise, if you will). Eventually I ditched the right hand and can play it with my left hand alone. I had thought of learning to play the other part over it, but I forgot. (Damn, thanks for reminding me.)


----------



## asher

octatoan said:


> Yes. I eventually want to learn to play both guitar parts at once, without a looper (because acoustic w/o pickup).
> 
> What I meant was the intro melody (the part that comes in first, which someone would normally play once and then loop). I learned to play that (the single melody) with two-handed tapping (I know that can be played in far simpler ways - I tapped a few notes with my left hand and a few with my right, it was kind of a "getting started" exercise, if you will). Eventually I ditched the right hand and can play it with my left hand alone. I had thought of learning to play the other part over it, but I forgot. (Damn, thanks for reminding me.)



Ahhh.

Good luck, there might be some note overlap...


----------



## MrSleepwalker

I've made a quick demo of Tosin's Lead Tones from EzMix 2 expansion pack, check it out.
No shredding though


----------



## AlejoV

StevenC said:


> Kurkkuviipale, I figured a discussion thread for one of my favourite bands would be a good place to discuss my favourite band.
> 
> I should have said I also think it audacious to call yourself a progressive band to begin with. That's really more for time to tell. As such, that's why I think I'd like TJOM if not for S/T. Though, for all I know, the people writing the part of their facebook page that calls them a prog band wrote it for marketing reasons.
> 
> Weightless is my favourite. TJOM has a few good moments surrounded by a bunch of filler and parts that repeat a few too many times. The songs are far too long for the content.
> 
> Kascade is too long. Much too long. The parts are all great, just happen for too long.
> Lippincott is a series licks and riffs taken from a Tom Lippincott instructional video, and I'm pretty sure I only know that because Tosin linked the video somewhere.
> Air Chrysalis just bores the pants off me.
> Another Year sounds like bad video game music. It specifically reminds me off Sonic The Hedgehog (2006).
> Physical Education has at most 3 listens in it before it gets boring. It repeats itself too much and goes on for too long.
> Tooth and Claw isn't a good AAL song, but it's actually a highlight on this album. You could have told me it was written by any generic metal band and I would have believed you.
> Crescent almost isn't bad, but again it's too long and boring for the content.
> The Future That Awaited Me is the musical equivalent of watching someone else navigate the pause menu of JRPG for 4.5 minutes because they are indecisive about how to equip their characters. Or that's what it reminds me of, anyway.
> Whoever decided to have the drums that loud on Para Mexer ruined the song.
> The Woven Web has a boring minute and a half of waiting around for something to happen and then proceeds to bore me further for 2 and a half minutes.
> Mind Spun is no more than CAFO II. In a bad way.
> Nephele starts off boring, teases you with a different part, repeats that new part into the ground and then ends with 2.5 minutes left.
> 
> These are, of course, only my lowly opinions. I don't think I'm trying to prop them up with false or unfounded claims, merely just expressing my reasoning for them.
> 
> In summation, I hope AAL4 is music I'll enjoy more. Or maybe they should have written another TRAM album before TJOM.
> 
> EDIT: On posting, this is an ugly block of text. Feel free to ignore if it looks too unattractive. I know I probably would.



It is weird how someone's music touches the people. I, on the other side, have the ST as my favourite album, and Weightless as my least favourite of AAL, (although it has A LOT of catchy melodies).

I found Air Chrysalis unbelieveably touching, it makes me feel something really different from any AAL song.


----------



## AugmentedFourth

StevenC said:


> Another Year sounds like bad video game music. It specifically reminds me off Sonic The Hedgehog (2006).



I have a very small number of songs that I have never once listened to and not cried. Eno's "1/1" is one of those, and so is "Another Year". Different strokes for sure.



StevenC said:


> Mind Spun is no more than CAFO II. In a bad way.



I'm curious what you mean by this. "Mind = Spun" to me seemed like a bag o' riffs, whereas CAFO was a much more serious composition.


----------



## Opion

So I feel this is a perfect time to mention this observation I've had with people who listen to AAL: either they love the music and think it is artistically stimulating, or they think that none of their songs stick with them and it's just a mish-mash of riffs put together in an odd fashion. I happen to be in the 1st category. 

I've started to get over the impulse to criticize people for their music taste when it differs drastically from mine, because that's just the nature of the beast: music hits people in different ways, and it's neither right or wrong. I mean, I despise mainstream hip hop music for its "one-size-fits-all" attitude, but some people like that shit. Oh well.  It isn't like it keeps me up at night.

But yeah, I've been jamming with this new guitarist and he said the above about AAL - none of it sticks with him. And I get it, it's very spastic, arsty, non-conventional, but I love it. Live, they're untouchable. But some peoples brains just don't process music the same way and I respect the heck outta that. I honestly could understand the whole confused sentiment with Weightless, it wasn't as cohesive as the S/T and TJOM to me, but I still think some of the songs have cool moments on there. To each his own!


----------



## AugmentedFourth

Opion said:


> But yeah, I've been jamming with this new guitarist and he said the above about AAL - none of it sticks with him. And I get it, it's very spastic, artsy, non-conventional, but I love it.



That's the thing with AAL -- it's not really that spastic or artsy. They took a proven aesthetic (heavy/extreme metal) and made it truly their own with a unique and knowledgeable approach to composition. But they did so while avoiding the wholly avant-garde.

That's part of why I like them, personally. It makes them more accessible, and also means they have to be more clever with their composition in order to deliver a sense of "this composition speaks for itself and has unity" which may be in contrast to "this composition seems to rely on context mired in cultural abstractions" or "this composition doesn't make sense with the last one/itself". It manages to be very modern without a trace of post-modernism, and also doesn't sound like the musings of an ADHD sufferer.

That doesn't mean that AAL is the best thing since sliced bread, but they are pretty rad. If you don't like them, it's likely not because you think they are spastic or artsy, but because you have a distaste for their compositional style (which may be the case whether you comprehend the compositions or not). I myself am somewhat jaded with AAL's use of what I would refer to as pre-composed free material. Basically I am referring to their pre-composed (viz. not improvised) guitar solos. I guess it seems cheesy when that particular compositional technique is used in a single voice, since it develops without having to involve multiple voices and without having to involve a significant shift in mood. But that's just me, so there.


----------



## Opion

AugmentedFourth said:


> That's the thing with AAL -- it's not really that spastic or artsy. They took a proven aesthetic (heavy/extreme metal) and made it truly their own with a unique and knowledgeable approach to composition. But they did so while avoiding the wholly avant-garde.
> 
> That's part of why I like them, personally. It makes them more accessible, and also means they have to be more clever with their composition in order to deliver a sense of "this composition speaks for itself and has unity" which may be in contrast to "this composition seems to rely on context mired in cultural abstractions" or "this composition doesn't make sense with the last one/itself". It manages to be very modern without a trace of post-modernism, and also doesn't sound like the musings of an ADHD sufferer.
> 
> That doesn't mean that AAL is the best thing since sliced bread, but they are pretty rad. If you don't like them, it's likely not because you think they are spastic or artsy, but because you have a distaste for their compositional style (which may be the case whether you comprehend the compositions or not). I myself am somewhat jaded with AAL's use of what I would refer to as pre-composed free material. Basically I am referring to their pre-composed (viz. not improvised) guitar solos. I guess it seems cheesy when that particular compositional technique is used in a single voice, since it develops without having to involve multiple voices and without having to involve a significant shift in mood. But that's just me, so there.



Yeah I see where you're getting at. I suppose though that to him, it sounds really strange and left field, but surely AAL is not as crazy as say Lye By Mistake for instance in terms of Avant-Garde weirdness. The knowledge of technique is totally there, but I do agree in that it would be cool to see more improvisational leads thrown into the mix - Garstka does improv drum beats during some songs live (which was SICK to hear) but maybe it's just the fact that the songs are so structured, it would throw them off. Ah well, I enjoy the songs and the leads how they are anyway.


----------



## JoeyW

I arranged Modern Meat for bass guitar a little while back since I always thought it'd translate pretty well. Ended up having some fun with it. 

I thought I'd put it here rather than make a new thread, let me know what you guys think!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyLKh5BYhdQ


----------



## wankerness

JoeyW said:


> I arranged Modern Meat for bass guitar a little while back since I always thought it'd translate pretty well. Ended up having some fun with it.
> 
> I thought I'd put it here rather than make a new thread, let me know what you guys think!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyLKh5BYhdQ



What are you running that bass through? Sounds like you're getting an acoustic guitar sound an octave up and a bass sound in the regular range and they sound vaguely out of sync with each other. Is this recording overdubbed or do you have some odd effects loop that has a slight delay on one of the effects or are my ears just lying to me?! Either way I'm curious to know what gives you that nylon acoustic sound.


----------



## JoeyW

wankerness said:


> What are you running that bass through? Sounds like you're getting an acoustic guitar sound an octave up and a bass sound in the regular range and they sound vaguely out of sync with each other. Is this recording overdubbed or do you have some odd effects loop that has a slight delay on one of the effects or are my ears just lying to me?! Either way I'm curious to know what gives you that nylon acoustic sound.



That's the actual song you're hearing, the audio is all one take and just my bass with some compression and eq


----------



## isispelican

goddamn!


----------



## octatoan

JoeyW said:


> I arranged Modern Meat for bass guitar a little while back since I always thought it'd translate pretty well. Ended up having some fun with it.
> 
> I thought I'd put it here rather than make a new thread, let me know what you guys think!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyLKh5BYhdQ



That bit at 1:21 gets me every time. It's great, but, yes, the sound is weird. Why don't you do a solo upload?


----------



## JoeyW

octatoan said:


> That bit at 1:21 gets me every time. It's great, but, yes, the sound is weird. Why don't you do a solo upload?



I've actually gotten a bunch of requests to do that so I'll make it happen in the near future


----------



## QuantumCybin

Saw a couple videos on Tosin's Instagram of him playing on a 9 string. Wonder if that means we'll see some 9 string stuff on their next album.


----------



## bloc

Yep, they can be found on his Instagram https://instagram.com/tosinabasi/

Other than looking sexy as hell, the man can play


----------



## QuantumCybin

Music video for Physical Education was posted today.




This must have been filmed a while back since Javier is still playing his Carvin, although one of the kids is holding his ESP signature guitar. So I dunno. Cool video though.


----------



## Deception

QuantumCybin said:


> Music video for Physical Education was posted today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This must have been filmed a while back since Javier is still playing his Carvin, although one of the kids is holding his ESP signature guitar. So I dunno. Cool video though.




Lost it at 'NO DJENT'


----------



## isispelican

Dirty D !!


----------



## welsh_7stinger

brill song and funny video for it. But what is up with Javier using a carvin instead of his sig ltd. Yet we see the main kid wearing the LTD. Just very strange.


----------



## QuantumCybin

welsh_7stinger said:


> brill song and funny video for it. But what is up with Javier using a carvin instead of his sig ltd. Yet we see the main kid wearing the LTD. Just very strange.



My guess is maybe the scenes in the gym were filmed before he was with LTD? Because I feel like this video has been in the works for some time. I think it was more than a few months ago I saw a posting on one of their Instagrams about a music video in the works for P.E., and it just got posted today.

So who knows what the time gap was in filming and production. Either way, it is a pretty funny video. Matt's "Dirty D" character is always enjoyable to see.


----------



## patdavidmusic

QuantumCybin said:


> Music video for Physical Education was posted today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This must have been filmed a while back since Javier is still playing his Carvin, although one of the kids is holding his ESP signature guitar. So I dunno. Cool video though.




Such a great song, I hadn't heard it before, when i saw them earlier in the year in OZ, the crowd sang along pretty dam loudly for this one so good


----------



## InfinityCollision

All this talk about what guitar Javier's playing, but nobody's pointed out that Tosin's playing the wrong guitar?


----------



## Mprinsje

This is the first AAL song i truly enjoyed. Good stuff, good video.


----------



## Malkav

InfinityCollision said:


> All this talk about what guitar Javier's playing, but nobody's pointed out that Tosin's playing the wrong guitar?



I don't understand? He's playing his sig, surely that would be the right guitar?


----------



## QuantumCybin

Yeah, I'm pretty sure that's the TAM isn't it?


----------



## Masoo2

Malkav said:


> I don't understand? He's playing his sig, surely that would be the right guitar?



He uses his Rick Toone/used to use his .strandberg* for the C#AEADGBE tunings due to the -2 frets (forgot the proper term) and increased scale length.

Javier would most likely use his new .strandberg* or Tosin's old strandberg* for this track.


----------



## InfinityCollision

Malkav said:


> I don't understand? He's playing his sig, surely that would be the right guitar?





QuantumCybin said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty sure that's the TAM isn't it?



As mentioned above, Tosin plays PE on his Toone. It's in the same tuning as New Eden. I think I recall Javier using a baritone hybrid .strandberg* for PE as well, but I'm not 100% sure on that.


----------



## bloc

Must be a endorsement requirement from Ibanez to show the sig model in the music vid


----------



## flavenstein

It looks like on July 10 they are re-releasing the self-titled album with Wave of Babies, an unreleased song (Kalimba) and a demo (Orea). Here is the page on bandcamp


----------



## bloc

If only they could also remix it so it had the same sound as on Joy of Motion gaaah


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

I don't mind the production on the s/t, but that's awesome. The one that really needs a remix is Weightless. That ....er sounds terrible.


----------



## InfinityCollision

bloc said:


> If only they could also remix it so it had the same sound as on Joy of Motion gaaah



That's a pretty low bar to set. I'd rather see an AAL record with genuinely good production for a change.


----------



## QuantumCybin

Yeah, I feel TJOM really didn't have enough room for the change in dynamics throughout songs...parts that should have been quiet weren't necessarily so.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

flavenstein said:


> It looks like on July 10 they are re-releasing the self-titled album with Wave of Babies, an unreleased song (Kalimba) and a demo (Orea). Here is the page on bandcamp



So is there any reason to buy this? I have this album on CD and vinyl already. Is it remastered or anything?


----------



## isomorphic

TJOM has awesome production. The way it sounds on my bose headphones is earsex. 

I hope to god this s/t encore sounds similar.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

That music video was absolutely amazing. Especially with the appearance of Dirty D!


----------



## Malkav

Masoo2 said:


> He uses his Rick Toone/used to use his .strandberg* for the C#AEADGBE tunings due to the -2 frets (forgot the proper term) and increased scale length.
> 
> Javier would most likely use his new .strandberg* or Tosin's old strandberg* for this track.



Ah okay, that makes sense, I'm pretty sure that Ibanez would .... on him from a dizzying height if he were to put out their most high budget video recording and not be using his sig though, I mean Fender iced their deal with Sambora because of that kinda thing.


----------



## bloc

Malkav said:


> I mean Fender iced their deal with Sambora because of that kinda thing.



Bwahaha, are you serious??


----------



## MattThePenguin

Air Chrysalis is the greatest song of all time.


----------



## AugmentedFourth

QuantumCybin said:


> Yeah, I feel TJOM really didn't have enough room for the change in dynamics throughout songs...parts that should have been quiet weren't necessarily so.



Indeed. I personally prefer the production on the s/t, since while it is also brickwalled in many places, it's not nearly as bad as TJoM, clocking in at an overall DR of 7 and max of 12, compared to TJoM's overall DR of 5 and max of 6.

TJoM is tiring to listen to for that reason. The album feels like it should breathe, with its relatively organic sounding drums compared to the s/t and Weightless, and tapping sections with more pronounced attack, that kind of thing. But it doesn't. The thing is dynamically squashed into oblivion.


----------



## QuantumCybin

Can you elaborate more on that scale?? I'm not too familiar with it. I love all the tracks on TJOM but I can't really listen to the whole thing in one sitting because like you said, it's tiring.


----------



## AugmentedFourth

It's basically a custom scale developed for a foobar2000 plugin called Dynamic Range Meter. Dynamic Range Database has around 80,000 albums logged, and the DR measures generally go from 0 (no dynamic range) to around 20 (although in certain special cases music will exceed 20 on the scale). Anything above 7 is generally O.K. and anything above 11 is quite good. I'm not familiar with the exact formula, but it's based off of raw decibel levels across a song and I imagine is logarithmic.


----------



## isomorphic




----------



## Zalbu

I still somewhat prefer the production on the self-titled and Weightless to TJoM. I feel like the "flat" sounding production on the self-titled suits their hyper-technical music more than the boomy low end on TJoM. Nolly did a great job with bringing out the clarity of the guitars and drums on TJoM but there's something about the mix that makes it feel off to me.

The only thing that could make the first two albums better for me is the guitar tone, but I'm pretty sure that Tosin and Misha used a POD for at least the first album so it still sounds pretty good considering the gear they used.


----------



## isispelican

I agree with what has been said, I love the tones on TJOM but like with most music lately there is a noticable absence of dynamics which is pointless and tiring for the listener.


----------



## asher

I love the tones on s/t AND Weightless.

Bite me.


(and on TJoM, just, like everyone else, wish it had more dynamics).


----------



## Zalbu

It's not that I dislike the tones, it fits the music but it's got a bit too much of that sterile POD character. TJoM with less muddy low end and more dynamics would be the perfect album.


----------



## S-O

For all the S/T lovers, you get a revamped version! My OG CD is played to hell and back, so I needed a new one anyways.


----------



## MattThePenguin

The song writing on The Joy of Motion is a huge step above Weightless and S/T in my opinion. I wasn't there when S/T came out though, so I'd imagine that album holds extreme sentimental value to most of you who where listeners when it dropped, so I understand if I have an unpopular opinion. 


I'm turning into a huge fan, there's something so special about this band.


----------



## asher

I definitely wouldn't argue that.


----------



## AugmentedFourth

@isomorphic

Sorry, I must be daft... I'll be honest I'm not getting the humor here, I'm going to have to have someone explain it to me.


----------



## QuantumCybin

What I got from it was basically it's supposed to be someone saying those words to Tosin about the sound quality of TJOM, going on about formulas, databases, and foobar plugins, all the while Tosin is just sitting there like "huh. Oooookay then. I'm just gonna keep writing tunes." 

That's what I got from it though, I could be wrong lol.


----------



## oompa

AugmentedFourth said:


> Indeed. I personally prefer the production on the s/t, since while it is also brickwalled in many places, it's not nearly as bad as TJoM, clocking in at an overall DR of 7 and max of 12, compared to TJoM's overall DR of 5 and max of 6.
> 
> TJoM is tiring to listen to for that reason. The album feels like it should breathe, with its relatively organic sounding drums compared to the s/t and Weightless, and tapping sections with more pronounced attack, that kind of thing. But it doesn't. The thing is dynamically squashed into oblivion.



I remember talking about this type of thing here years ago about the production and Misha sort of defended it saying sometimes bands go for that on purpose and I tried to argue that that sounds like bull  (but in a polite manner) but the discussion didn't get anywhere from there, I was quite surprised though.

The way I see it there is no defending it, there is no defending what Devin does to his albums  but it is more and more common and it baffles me.

Pop used to raise the volume and brick their stuff because radio and TV back then weren't as good/easy to manipulate the volume on (funny but true) so louder became more popular but now it's gone to the point where everything is just bricked to crap for absolutely no purpose whatsoever. It is just poor production end of, everyone and their mother can raise/lower the volume in a second, there is no need to pre-record with crappy dynamics to race an invisible... adversary 

Talking foobar, even things like replay gain processing is gaining (pun intended) ground in mixing/DJ'ing, some online music providers already use soft-versions of gain processing etc.

It is sad all these interesting albums have to be ruined by some dumb fashion thing that has lost it's purpose, kind of like when epic films were made in the most illogical formats during that 5-10 year period where people went from 4:3 screens to wide-screens but before 16:9 became home wide screen standard and near 16:9 for cinemas. Some try to defend it afterwards as an artistic choice when the truth is it was just dumb fashion for a while, most directors did it and there were always throughout history directors who actually did non-conventional formats for artistic reasons and this isn't it, sorta 

and yes since dB are fundamentally log and ratiobased (in relation to voltage) the scale should be as well.


----------



## AugmentedFourth

@oompa

While I completely agree with what you're saying, in some cases I'm not sure that there's absolutely no reason for brickwalling music anymore.

While anyone that takes their music seriously as an art form shouldn't be squashing their mixes on purpose, for pop music it kind of makes sense when you consider the kind of listening environments that the music is going to be consumed in for the most time.

Any amount of ambient noise (your car, other people, talking, etc., etc.) is going to make dynamic range lose its effect. When you have a lot of background noise, the quiet parts get drowned out and ultimately lost entirely, and only the loudest parts make it to your ears intact. Sometimes dynamic range is just no fun. Ever tried to listen to classical music while driving down a highway? Sometimes it's more frustrating than it is enjoyable when it's either blowing out your eardrums or being lost in the background. And this goes for individual elements in the mix. It's not great when only the melody comes through because it sounds distasteful to raise the volume so high just to hear the bass and percussion.

That said, I think that harsh limiting and compression on master mixes should be reserved for music played at clubs and stuff like that.


----------



## bhakan

AugmentedFourth said:


> @oompa
> 
> While I completely agree with what you're saying, in some cases I'm not sure that there's absolutely no reason for brickwalling music anymore.
> 
> While anyone that takes their music seriously as an art form shouldn't be squashing their mixes on purpose, for pop music it kind of makes sense when you consider the kind of listening environments that the music is going to be consumed in for the most time.
> 
> Any amount of ambient noise (your car, other people, talking, etc., etc.) is going to make dynamic range lose its effect. When you have a lot of background noise, the quiet parts get drowned out and ultimately lost entirely, and only the loudest parts make it to your ears intact. Sometimes dynamic range is just no fun. Ever tried to listen to classical music while driving down a highway? Sometimes it's more frustrating than it is enjoyable when it's either blowing out your eardrums or being lost in the background. And this goes for individual elements in the mix. It's not great when only the melody comes through because it sounds distasteful to raise the volume so high just to hear the bass and percussion.
> 
> That said, I think that harsh limiting and compression on master mixes should be reserved for music played at clubs and stuff like that.


The car example is a perfect reason of why I don't hate brockwalled albums. I love listening to music in my car. My car is an old muscle car and it is loud as hell. It's about the furthest thing from an ideal listening environment. While obviously sitting at my desk with my studio monitors or headphones is a much better environment to listen to music in, I rarely have more fun listening to music than while cruising around, music blaring with the windows down. super dynamic albums either blow my ears out at their loudest, or get drowned out at their quietest. 

Now, I'm not saying we should continue brickwalling albums for that reason. Always catering to the worst listening environment is a bad idea and dynamic range is definitely better, but brickwalling isn't tentirely useless.


----------



## oompa

guise. you can brickwall it yourselves if you want to, it is not particularly hard. You can't un-brickwall brickwalled productions as easily though  the raw data (aside from master tapes, I mean the recordings available to the public) has lost information in it the way I see it, and there is near no way to extract the benefits of dynamics from a bricked production. Of course it is all an opinion but I just can't understand it.

I kind of cringe when I listen to a track and the music builds up to something and my adrenaline gets going and then the push comes and it sounds like someone walked into the volume knob and lowered the volume. It is anti-climactic to the point where it ruins what I assume to be the intention. But yeah, opinions all of it, that's the way I see it


----------



## isomorphic

Do you guys have nightmares of engineers pulling down limiter thresholds


----------



## Andromalia

isomorphic said:


> nightmares of engineers pulling down limiter thresholds



Totally nicking that for a song title.


----------



## Alberto7

I am totally losing it reading the last page of this thread, omg


----------



## kamello

Javier posted this on facebook, and, fvvvck, the last section gives me chills. Hopefully this inspire the guys to experiment with more instruments in the future


----------



## QuantumCybin

Wow, that is seriously cool. On a less beautiful but still entertaining note, has anyone listened to the 8-bit version of Another Year?


----------



## nicktao

I love AAL, but man the drums on their first two albums sucked so much I actually turned it off the first time I heard them. It took a few weeks for me to listen to them again and actually appreciate their sound despite the drums, and to a lesser extent the guitars.
I know there are other factors involved in production, but it really bothers me when such talented bands go with such a bad sound, because I know it could sound so much better with proper production. It's shallow, but it's probably turned me off to so many bands I'll never be able to experience just because of the production value.


----------



## Flemmigan

I still don't get why AAL gets so much hate on the production. The mastering has never been particularly good to my ears, but I've always liked the tones and the mix, generally speaking.  My only complaint with TJOM is the lack of dynamics that's been previously mentioned. But then again, I'm probably just not enough of an audiophile to hear some of the differences that bug others.


----------



## piggins411

I've never liked any tone they've had TBH, especially on the self titled


----------



## StevenC

QuantumCybin said:


> Wow, that is seriously cool. On a less beautiful but still entertaining note, has anyone listened to the 8-bit version of Another Year?




This is pretty much how I hear the normal version. I honestly wouldn't be surprised if the track originated as a chiptune composition and was later reworked into what appeared on the album.

Another Year is one of the TJoM songs I skip when I listen to it.


----------



## bloc

StevenC said:


> Another Year is one of the TJoM songs I skip when I listen to it.



Dude you serious????

It's easily my fav track on the album.


----------



## AugmentedFourth

bloc said:


> Dude you serious????
> 
> It's easily my fav track on the album.



Agreed. Another Year is a top AAL song for me. When I listen to TJoM, I _always_ skip Mind = Spun. That song is the only AAL song I refuse to listen to, although there are other somewhat weak ones like Do Not Go Gently or Tooth and Claw.


----------



## isispelican

wow http://www.youtube.com/watch?t=58&v=StKMAijQcpk


----------



## Flemmigan

isispelican said:


> wow http://www.youtube.com/watch?t=58&v=StKMAijQcpk



Holy... That's rad.


----------



## KingTriton

Did you guys know there is a bonus cd version of the first album out on spotify featuring 2 old/new tracks on it? epic ....

https://open.spotify.com/track/13vVuO0MNV5AbBgcXOM0S8


----------



## isomorphic

Oh my god Inamorata sounds perfect on the encore edition. Over 6 minutes of intercourse with my ears

Rest of the album is too aside from the really loud snare on the unreleased track


----------



## ayaotd

Going to have to listen to this later. Interested to see how they made everything sound. Did they re-record parts or just remix/master?


----------



## anomynous

It's remastered?




I would think they would have advertised that if true.


----------



## ayaotd

I assumed it would be. You are right though, it does not appear to be.



anomynous said:


> It's remastered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would think they would have advertised that if true.


----------



## wankerness

It sounds exactly the same through Spotify (well, Tempting Time does at least), I guess the only way to be sure would be to compare non-compressed versions, but I doubt they'd be different.

There's actually three "bonus" tracks, Wave of Babies, Kalimba and Orea. Wave of Babies isn't marked as such, for some reason, I guess cause everyone's heard it already


----------



## StevenC

I don't know if I'd buy a remaster of an album from 2009, but I like this song.


----------



## Inceptic

wankerness said:


> It sounds exactly the same through Spotify (well, Tempting Time does at least), I guess the only way to be sure would be to compare non-compressed versions, but I doubt they'd be different.



I'm not at my studio, but even on Spotify, it sounds re-mastered to me.


----------



## wankerness

Inceptic said:


> I'm not at my studio, but even on Spotify, it sounds re-mastered to me.



Save both of them to files and do a double blind comparison (ex, the program "ABX"), if you can actually pass the margin of error in identifying which sample came from which "version" I'd be surprised. I don't think this is a remaster, if it is it's a very subtle one that they're not even bothering to advertise as a difference from the original. I'm guessing any difference you're hearing is psychological and coming from forgetting exactly what you heard in the previous track. The fact not a single track on the album starts with the drums going full tilt right away at second one makes it more difficult to be sure since spotify makes you start at the beginning of the tracks every time you click between them. I dunno how Spotify audio gets there, either, I guess it's possible they were using different compression algorithms back in 2008 or whenever they uploaded the debut compared to now, or had different volume levels set or something. 

Maybe if I see a physical copy in a store I'll buy it and compare actual lossless audio (no way am I buying the FLACs of this if it isn't a remaster just to check if it's a remaster or not!!). Still, I just can't imagine they wouldn't be hyping the heck out of it being a remaster if it had been changed in any way, since every other remaster I've ever been aware of, even bad ones or ones that were so similar as to be pointless, has that word slathered all over the marketing for it since it's a word that will make people rebuy it, especially an album like this which doesn't have a rep for having great sound. This doesn't mention anything about different audio either on the label's site or the band's bandcamp page, both of which are actively trying to sell you copies of it.


----------



## jovima69

Saw these guys live this past Friday night, with The Contortionist and Between the Buried and Me. AAL blew me away. We all know these guys are top shelf musicians, but seeing them live gave me a whole new perspective and appreciation for the band. Flawless, and on-point performance that gave me goose bumps through the entire set. They broke out the acoustics, which shifted the gears a bit, in a fantastic way. If you haven't had the opportunity to see these guys live yet, I highly recommend checking them out. These guys are a Rush level trio. THOROUGHLY impressed with their live performance.


----------



## elkinz

Seen them every single time they've been in New Zealand  Cant wait for next time! Its always amazing everytime


----------



## Dithinas

wankerness said:


> I don't think this is a remaster, if it is it's a very subtle one that they're not even bothering to advertise as a difference from the original.



There are some slight differences, most noticeably with the drums. Overall, the volume/velocity of the ghost notes are much louder/higher. 

The drum arrangements are a bit different as well, here are the ones I've noticed.



Tempting Time: Snare flam added to the ending of tempting time (~5:08)


Thoroughly at Home: An extra hi-hat hit was added on the '3' of that bar (~0:35) to make it similar to the same lick later on (~1:11)
 The whole drum arrangement for the outro of On Impulse was changed
I'm sure there's more, but this is just what I noticed after a couple listens.

Edit: I also forgot about the weird, jarring noise in Inamorata is missing in the intro part (~0:33)


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

AugmentedFourth said:


> Agreed. Another Year is a top AAL song for me. When I listen to TJoM, I _always_ skip Mind = Spun. That song is the only AAL song I refuse to listen to, although there are other somewhat weak ones like Do Not Go Gently or Tooth and Claw.



Dude, no. Mind=Spun is kind of janky and annoying, but that riff on Tooth and Claw is legendary:


40 seconds.


----------



## StevenC

Dithinas said:


> There are some slight differences, most noticeably with the drums. Overall, the volume/velocity of the ghost notes are much louder/higher.
> 
> The drum arrangements are a bit different as well, here are the ones I've noticed.
> 
> 
> 
> Tempting Time: Snare flam added to the ending of tempting time (~5:08)
> 
> 
> Thoroughly at Home: An extra hi-hat hit was added on the '3' of that bar (~0:35) to make it similar to the same lick later on (~1:11)
> The whole drum arrangement for the outro of On Impulse was changed
> I'm sure there's more, but this is just what I noticed after a couple listens.
> 
> Edit: I also forgot about the weird, jarring noise in Inamorata is missing in the intro part (~0:33)



The drums in CAFO ruin that song for me. There's some sort of cymbal going most of the whole way through that song that kills it for me. If the remaster fixes that, I'd start to think about ordering the remaster.


----------



## AugmentedFourth

PlumbTheDerps said:


> Dude, no. Mind=Spun is kind of janky and annoying, but that riff on Tooth and Claw is legendary:
> 
> 40 seconds.



I partially agree. "Mind = Spun" largely has no redeeming qualities, but "Tooth & Claw" certainly does. But for me it's mostly the part @3:11. The melody is very well done and does not hit any notes at the same time as the harmony underneath except at the very first note, which is pretty fresh. Also the clean bit before it is cool. The main theme however, leaves something to be desired, as do the seemingly pointless chug sections throughout.


----------



## wankerness

StevenC said:


> The drums in CAFO ruin that song for me. There's some sort of cymbal going most of the whole way through that song that kills it for me. If the remaster fixes that, I'd start to think about ordering the remaster.



I couldn't detect a difference with CAFO, if there's a difference it's very subtle. The cymbals basically sound the same to me.


----------



## Totem_37

*mod edit: spam the thread of a large artist to promote your band again and you will get a lengthy break from posting*


----------



## jonajon91

First track off Javiers new Mestis EP/LP. I was personally hoping for more of the latin vibe that was on the first EP, this just sounds like AaL, with it's djenty progs.


----------



## isomorphic

sounds like a TJOM b-side


----------



## The Reverend

Not a huge fan of this first track, but I don't find it bad, really. I know people don't usually use this term when describing music, but to me I get this sense that it's useless. I don't know how to describe it any more eloquently than that.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Pura Vida sounded like one of those happy, kind of chill tracks you play while enjoying your summer. Maybe a good tune to drive to, as well. I dig it. \m/


----------



## ASoC

Totally dug it. Just pre-ordered a CD and vinyl copy. 

I have to continue my collection of every AAL, CHON, and Periphery pre-order poster and limited vinyl release since Periphery's Clear


----------



## isomorphic




----------



## bloc

isomorphic said:


>




Tabs please?


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Is that the soundtrack to a secret Super Mario level or something?


----------



## lewstherin006




----------



## jwade

Didn't dig the sound of those pickups/amp/axe fx patch at all.


----------



## Alberto7

Meh, I thought they sounded great for the kind of stuff he plays. Not sure how they would translate to other styles of playing.

Not a fan of Pura Vida, either. Like it's already been said:



The Reverend said:


> I know people don't usually use this term when describing music, but to me I get this sense that it's useless. I don't know how to describe it any more eloquently than that.



And I completely understand what you mean. It doesn't catch my attention, tbh. It's really nice background music, but I don't think I'd ever crave that specific song.


----------



## InfinityCollision

First thing that came to mind after listening to Pura Vida was "progressive elevator music". Pretty sounds that never go anywhere or do anything interesting. There's no story, no development, no real sense of direction to it.


----------



## MrSleepwalker

Does anyone know what synths they used on 2009 album? I could not find any info


----------



## isispelican

Don't know if this has been posted, pretty nice!


@MrSleepwalker Virus Polar I think


----------



## asher

Whoa, that's awesome! It fits in really well!


----------



## Alberto7

Loved that flute!


----------



## kamello

2:20 onwards (and specially 3:10) are just so beautiful. Javier or Tosin posted that video a few months ago, hopefully they will consider doing something with a more diverse instrumentation in the next album


----------



## Will XS01

Hey guys, so Tosin Abasi recently made a scholarship contest to attend the Atlanta Institute of Music. We could either choose to play over a BT or do a solo composition, I went with #2. I wanted to share my video and see what you guys think. We did this all last minute and I'm glad how things turned out.


----------



## Hollowway

So, I may just be late to the party on this, but did everyone else know that CAFO stands for something? I was just reading an article about CAFOs (disturbing, naturally), and it was the first time I've seen the acronym, and I was like, "Hey, I know that song!"
Anyway, here's the wiki on it...
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Concentrated_Animal_Feeding_Operation


----------



## cataclysm_child

Hollowway said:


> So, I may just be late to the party on this, but did everyone else know that CAFO stands for something? I was just reading an article about CAFOs (disturbing, naturally), and it was the first time I've seen the acronym, and I was like, "Hey, I know that song!"
> Anyway, here's the wiki on it...
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Concentrated_Animal_Feeding_Operation



It has crossed my mind a couple of times if Tosin is vegan, or at least vegetarian. I mean: Animals as Leaders, CAFO, Modern Meat etc. It's almost like he's trying to bring awareness in a subtle way...


----------



## aesthyrian

Those song titles led me to think the same, so I asked Tosin if he was vegetarian or vegan on their first U.S. tour(the one with VoM and Periphery) and he said no but he had just read about factory farming and such and needed song titles haha

I still think it's great that he chose those names, because like you said, it brings a subtle awareness to those that wish to discover/learn more.


----------



## cataclysm_child

I've also wondered if animals as leaders has been kind of this political statement, like, we have animals (savages) as leaders in a negative way, or if it has been more like the thought of humans being messed up so animals should be the leaders, animals as leaders in a positive way, if you know what I mean.

Or maybe I'm just putting too much thought into it and it's kinda random like the song names


----------



## Alex Kenivel

I've heard Tosin say in an interview that he views man as animals. This probably has everything to do with the name


----------



## InfinityCollision

cataclysm_child said:


> I've also wondered if animals as leaders has been kind of this political statement, like, we have animals (savages) as leaders in a negative way, or if it has been more like the thought of humans being messed up so animals should be the leaders, animals as leaders in a positive way, if you know what I mean.
> 
> Or maybe I'm just putting too much thought into it and it's kinda random like the song names



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ishmael_(novel)


----------



## Opion

Yeah, the name stems from the Book of Ishmael I believe.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

I'm surprised this thread has gone over a month without a post, especially considering these guys are recording a new album.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BDXfmRgi6ni/

A link to some hype. New track on that Rick Toone Spaceship? Count me excited!


----------



## isispelican




----------



## ROAR

I heard Tosin is really into being a bad boy. 
He never puts his shopping carts in the cart corral and always brings more than 10 items into the 10 items or less lane. 
He's known for deleting shows of Javier's DVR.
I also heard Nolly almost quit during the recording of Motion because Tosin had recently acquired those trick gum packs that snap your finger.
"Behaving Badly" is sort of his nod to these acts.


----------



## Asrial

^8 string jesus gotta have his vices.


----------



## asher

ROAR said:


> I heard Tosin is really into being a bad boy.
> He never puts his shopping carts in the cart corral and always brings more than 10 items into the 10 items or less lane.
> He's known for deleting shows of Javier's DVR.
> I also heard Nolly almost quit during the recording of Motion because Tosin had recently acquired those trick gum packs that snap your finger.
> "Behaving Badly" is sort of his nod to these acts.


----------



## elnyrb10

https://www.instagram.com/p/BKYV65tAi0-/?taken-by=geargodsnet

11/11. hell yeah


----------



## StevenC

So, what's the Misha involvement on this album?

Am I listening or ignoring?


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Holy freaking ....! I was hoping they were going to release this album, soon! Now I'm just dying to hear the new material.


----------



## bulb

StevenC said:


> So, what's the Misha involvement on this album?
> 
> Am I listening or ignoring?



I couldn't work on this one because they were writing it right as we were doing PIII unfortunately.


----------



## J_Mac

StevenC said:


> The drums in CAFO ruin that song for me. There's some sort of cymbal going most of the whole way through that song that kills it for me. If the remaster fixes that, I'd start to think about ordering the remaster.



I would kill to hear a reissue of AAL with proper Garstka drums


----------



## Zalbu

Just saw that a new single is up on Spotify, thanks to release radar, that I haven't seen being posted on social media by the band yet. Sounds killer 

https://open.spotify.com/track/5yKbTecdbmBikj6UbZDEhX


----------



## Fraz666

thanx!


----------



## GXPO

The brain dance is an interesting track for sure, but does anyone else feel like the tone is a little "farty" for want of a better word..?


----------



## RustInPeace

AAL needs a good clean vocalist.


----------



## Cnev

God, that song is an absolute mess.


----------



## GXPO

RustInPeace said:


> AAL needs a good clean vocalist.


 They're an instrumental band, one of the most highly rated of the modern progressive metal movement. I don't know why you'd want them to be any thing other than that.


----------



## mikah912

Cnev said:


> God, that song is an absolute mess.



Kinda gotta agree. Listened to it three times now, and nothing about it moves me. It's just....a collection of notes.


----------



## Big_taco

I like it. It has all the elements I like about them while still feeling fresh.


----------



## QuantumCybin

I'll go ahead and say that I enjoyed the song; by no means would I say I disliked it, but it is a little bit on the wonky side. I found the drums to actually be the most enjoyable part of the whole song. I'm a pretty easy listener to please, though, so for more picky listeners or people that are getting comfortable with AAL's sound over the last three albums, I could see how you might not dig it.

To me, it sounds like a continuation of their sound from TJoM.


----------



## InfinityCollision

Structurally it's probably one of the better songs they've done, though it still has that signature AAL repetition and need for more creative development  The ideas and themes advanced aren't bad, but they're not interesting enough to carry a seven minute piece on their own and the aforementioned lack of development wears on the ear. The section from 4:42 to 5:42 is pretty good, but getting that far in is a slog. The section after it is alright too, but ending the piece with a repeat of the section from 2:25 is disappointing.


----------



## ProtoTechDeath

You guys are silly, this new song is f**king sick.


----------



## sakeido

nope, this new song is very not good


----------



## Slunk Dragon

It might be different, but the new song is gorgeous. Honestly, I'm not a huge fan of acoustic work, but this one really held my interest. The rhythmic play this song has is just too fun to listen to!


----------



## extendedsolo

First listen: WTF? I don't like this

2nd listen 2 hours later: This isn't bad.


This will grow on me. I hated Joy of Motion on first listen. 

How some of you guys write off a song/band that you've like previously after one listen is really beyond me.


----------



## Ikke

I much prefer the more beautiful AAL stuff than their more straight tech metal early stuff. JoM was their best for me. It had beauty with tech. The Brain Dance is great to me for this reason; it's just super pretty and nothing sounds very forced to me. I really struggle with their early stuff pre JoM. Same with Periphery I, its just a complete struggle for me, II I like, Jug. I greatly enjoy, and PIII is album of the year for me so far (followed by Deftones' Gore)


----------



## Fiction

Definitely agree on weird farty tone, and how messy it is...

I still really like it, it's interesting, I'm really enjoying the direction of AAL.. I liked the S/T but mostly for their more cleaner songs, and Joy of Motion had a lot more of that and sounds like this will too.


----------



## JP Universe

After one listen....

Felt like it was building to something and that never came. Will give it another listen and see if it grows on me but it felt 'average'


----------



## Supernaut

I love it, has a cool classical guitar vibe meets jazz fusion.


----------



## Lemons

I found it really refreshing in a world of Prog/Djent/Anythingwith8stringguitars it's nice to hear something less intense. It is a bit of an odd choice for a lead single seeing as its the type of song that divides peoples opinion, but then again I'd be disappointed if it was just crowd pleasing shred-chug-repeat for 5 minutes.


----------



## Demiurge

Not a bad 7 minutes of music. Nice atmosphere despite the uber-prickly acoustic sound nearly ruining it.


----------



## whatupitsjoe

I found it enjoyable but a bit over my head. Looking forward to the rest of the record


----------



## cslushy

I honestly think that the classical guitars sound really good. If I had an issue with any tone it was the overly fuzzy distorted guitars.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

New song is pretty good, and naturally I'm very excited for the new album.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

the confusion seems to go away when you take a little time to count through the signatures. I felt like this song didn't have anything to say at first, then i went through and kept the pulse, found its mostly easy to pat to, and the phrases made WAY more sense to me. Next thing I know, listening to 7 min of music goes by so easily. 

I think AAL has always been the kind of music that takes digestion, and I've always known that Tosin is not the type of artist to write just to please his audience. I'd call that artistic integrity, and if they're going to have integrity, I'm going to take the time to digest their work and appreciate where their head is at. 

Digging it a lot.


----------



## QuantumCybin

Did anyone see Tosin post his new pro tone pedal on IG and then he completely removed it? Was he out of line and announced it too soon? Not that I would ever buy a pedal from Protone I was just wondering if anyone else saw that so I'm not crazy


----------



## Big_taco

QuantumCybin said:


> Did anyone see Tosin post his new pro tone pedal on IG and then he completely removed it? Was he out of line and announced it too soon? Not that I would ever buy a pedal from Protone I was just wondering if anyone else saw that so I'm not crazy



Saw that as well.


----------



## QuantumCybin

Okay good lol. I was surprised to see him with a Pro Tone signature considering their reputation (at least I think so) has sort of taken a hit, what with people showing shoddy workmanship and being overpriced. The Misha pedal got a pretty lukewarm reception, didn't it?


----------



## lewstherin006

QuantumCybin said:


> Okay good lol. I was surprised to see him with a Pro Tone signature considering their reputation (at least I think so) has sort of taken a hit, what with people showing shoddy workmanship and being overpriced. The Misha pedal got a pretty lukewarm reception, didn't it?



Misha's pedal was super great, but it was built by protone which was pretty bad. I had one and it never left my house but it paint pealed off of it. Misha is actually starting his own pedal line.


----------



## QuantumCybin

Ah, okay. I just remember hearing some people being upset with the workmanship and the electronics used in their pedals. I was just wondering why he took the picture down within like an hour or two of posting it; my guess is he spoke too soon.


----------



## avinu

Quite a few of the transitions seemed forced and sloppy. One of my least favorite AAL tracks to date. Still dig the overall vibe though.


----------



## gfactor

I dig the new song, excited to hear the rest of the album. I'm wondering if the rest of the album will be in a lighter direction like this.


----------



## ATOMICxTomato

Really enjoyed that new track. While i did like their last album, it didn't have as much replay as their first 2 albums,but looking forward to what they come out with this time.


----------



## Opion

The new song is pretty crazy. I'm enjoying the production this time around, everything sounds really crystal clear and high-definition. Wouldn't mind if most of the album sounded like the new song, I think they can afford to go a bit less metal and get a bit more experimental with it, but I'm not complaining if it is still very heavy.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So, it looks like Tosin's rocking another FF prototype, and uh... I think I see Fishmans.


----------



## bloc

Toasting Wasabi is lookin good


----------



## Quiet Coil

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So, it looks like Tosin's rocking another FF prototype, and uh... I think I see Fishmans.



Indeed. On the one hand he tries out (and apparently tours with) everything under the sun. On the other hand I do remember him doing that demo for the SD Vice Grip running his sig DiMarzio set.

In that video his conclusions led me to believe that in many ways he prefers the compression of actives, and while the Fluence series isn't perfect it really is just about as close as you can come to the best of both worlds (for now).


----------



## Cnev

After many listens, I can't get past it. His playing is just ridiculously sloppy for the overly hi-fi tone he seems to be going for. There is no real direction or intent to the song; it sounds like a few random ideas spliced together into something somewhat linear, creating an atmosphere of a mindless slathering of notes that sounds ignorantly profound in it's obscurity. I've always been a fan of AAL, but I just cannot get down with this one.


----------



## kavinsky

just returned from their gig and was not hugely impressed tbh, 
they definitely felt far from being enthusiastic about their performance, the show was barely an hour, the sound sucked big time with low rumble covering everything, although tesseract sounded ideal in the same venue so it's def an engineer's fault (if I'm right, the FOH guy was local, not their own engineer, which is a bummer),
but sometimes you could hear how awesome the band is from technical point of view. Tosin was absolutely flawless in his skills.

The drummer smiled a lot and felt like the only person enjoying himself.
Javier was drinking wine or some other booze and a lot of the time was out of sync with the band (seems like some technical problems with monitoring?)
Tosin was nude or wearing womens clothes as usual.

but yeah, at least my need for beefy black male flesh is satisfyed for at least 100 years

ps they didnt play any new material although it was announced by promoters. hm


----------



## Don Vito

Not a huge AAL fan, but I actually liked the new song. Sounds more like contemporary/fusion stuff you'd hear on this one college radio station in my city.


----------



## MemphisHawk




----------



## avinu

Nice step up from the previous track. Gives me hope this album wont disappoint.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

This song is much weaker than the first one they put out. Not really liking anything about it.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

The new track is so good, this makes me even more excited for the new album!


----------



## wankerness

To go right between the last two posters, I thought it was alright. The last minute was the best part. It went on too long and didn't have much direction. I REALLY like the first and third albums and generally skip through the second album (there are like three tracks I love), though, so maybe my opinions on this band are invalid. It seems like this board has a ton of Weightless fanboys.


----------



## Alberto7

Like this last track quite a bit better than the previous one. Still not fully jiving with it though. I feel this one _might_ take a bit longer to process than their last release. So far it seems to be a lot more out there.


----------



## jwade

The guitar sound is really weird. Almost like they doubled everything with a nylon-string classical 8. That or their sig pickups are just really really weird sounding.


----------



## KingTriton

The 2 songs released so far are really nice, but without the godhand of Misha Mansoor to help them with smooth transitions between parts, it just sounds like ideas stacked pretty symmetrically on top of eachother imo. Digging it anyway, but i recall same feelings when Weightless dropped without the bulb.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Same as the last tune for me, it may not "speak" immediately but when you break down a little of what's going on, it's tasty as Nesquick made with Shakira's bathwater. This is going to be a FUN one to play!


----------



## vividox

glassmoon0fo said:


> it's tasty as Nesquick made with Shakira's bathwater.



That's... a good thing?


----------



## wankerness

Nesquik is made with milk, ya dummy!


----------



## Alberto7

^ Yeah, that was an odd way to put it  to the point, but odd.  I'd give it a like if I could. Or rep, but that's history.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

vividox said:


> That's... a good thing?



goddamn skippy it is, I'd do terrible things for one of Shakira's socks she so damn fine


----------



## coreysMonster

wankerness said:


> Nesquik is made with milk, ya dummy!


----------



## extendedsolo

wankerness said:


> Nesquik is made with milk, ya dummy!



For your health!


----------



## J_Mac

Pretty disappointed with the new ones  not spearing my gherkin musically. Sounds like a technical exercise, same as Weightless. 

AAL - colourful, musical, exciting and dynamic. 
Weightless - flat & technical. 
JOM - colourful, musical, exciting and dynamic.
MOM - flat & technical. 

I see a pattern emerging...


----------



## QuantumCybin

Like someone mentioned earlier, maybe Misha's contributions to the song structures on the self titled and TJOM are why those records feel more cohesive.


----------



## Spicypickles

J_Mac said:


> not spearing my gherkin musically





That's becoming a new feature in my daily convo.


----------



## Unleash The Fury

glassmoon0fo said:


> goddamn skippy it is, I'd do terrible things for one of Shakira's socks she so damn fine



I feel you on the sock thing, only I would prefer one from Britney Spears; she is notoriously aromatic!


----------



## J_Mac

Spicypickles said:


> That's becoming a new feature in my daily convo.


----------



## StevenC




----------



## Fat-Elf

StevenC said:


>




Just listening to that one. It reminds me of summer for some reason. I wish it was summer right now. It just snowed for the first time here yesterday.


----------



## Simic

I liked the brain dance and kinda liked arithmophobia but this one does nothing for me


----------



## AxeHappy

Best one yet to me, and the first I actually enjoyed.


----------



## sawtoothscream

From what I'm hearing so far, think I'm going to end up passing on this one.


----------



## MSUspartans777

I can't wait to hear some of these new songs on the upcoming US tour


----------



## isomorphic

seeing them at the Glasshouse on Friday.

loved tjom's production...madness has really sterile production, unfortunately.


----------



## Lemons

The brain dance was cool, but the two most recent releases aren't doing much for me. that being said I will still buy the .... out of this album and hope for the best.


----------



## Sikthness

these guys r super talented, but this just really isn't doing it for me. Gotta reserve judgement till I have the whole cd and it can sink in, but i think I'm kinda over this type of thing


----------



## MSUspartans777

Got my Pre-Order yesterday. Got an awesome shirt and poster. The album is pretty damn cool. There are some really stand out electronic bits. Guitar is insane as usual.


----------



## Meh

Album came early in the mail yesterday. I like what I'm hearing so far. I have to give it more than one listen.


----------



## isomorphic

the whole album sounds so sterile ugh


----------



## cslushy

Think my favorite song from the album is Arithmophobia but excluding singles I would go with Backpfeifengesicht.


----------



## Lemons

Just got home from work and on my first listen through. Given 2/3 released singles didn't do too much for me, I'm pleasantly that the rest of the album is fantastic. 

Pre-emptive rating: SlightlybetterthanTheJoyofMotion/10


----------



## avinu

I guess this whole album is just over my head. The last track was the only one that seemed like a coherent piece of music to me.


----------



## chinnybob

I'm also in the "wasn't expecting much based on the singles but pleasantly surprised by the album as a whole" camp. It'll take a few listens to fully grasp the whole thing but there were definitely stand out moments on first listen. Ectogenesis being my favourite just for that synth line.

For me, not as good as JoM, better than Weightless, will probably end up on par with the self titled.


----------



## endmysuffering

isomorphic said:


> the whole album sounds so sterile ugh



That's the AAL sound though.


----------



## adriangrizzly

cslushy said:


> Think my favorite song from the album is Arithmophobia but excluding singles I would go with Backpfeifengesicht.



As a german: When I read "Backpfeifengesicht" I had a good laugh because I thought you were trolling. Now I realize that's really the tracks name.


----------



## Supernaut

endmysuffering said:


> That's the AAL sound though.



I think it's the least sterile sounding album so far? The drums have way more of a live feel to my ears. The guitars sound less gated to me also.


----------



## StevenC

This album's surprisingly good! The singles, which I didn't like before, all make a lot more sense now that I've heard the rest. It's nice to have the heavy and shred back.

Not quite as good as Weightless and Lingua Franca. Just beats AAL and streets ahead of TJOM.


----------



## kevdes93

Didn't do much for me, made it 3 tracks in and said "yep it's animals as leaders" and played something else. I've been moving away from proggy stuff lately, this kinda reaffirmed that.

Dudes can play though, as always.


----------



## isomorphic

endmysuffering said:


> That's the AAL sound though.



well...maybe weightless 

but tjom and s/t had a lot more color to the sound.

s/t
tjom
madness
weightless


----------



## StevenC

isomorphic said:


> well...maybe weightless
> 
> but tjom and s/t had a lot more color to the sound.
> 
> s/t
> tjom
> madness
> weightless



You're just thinking of the album covers.


----------



## klinic

Has brain dance been remixed? I ended up deleting the singles and re downloading the whole album and brain dance sounds way better and less prickly to me. 

Was a bit worried at the start of the album but as it got into it I started really enjoying it.


----------



## Dantas

Ectogenesis and Cognitive Contortions ....really digging how they used synths in those tracks.

The new album so far is very catchy, in a way that only the first album did that to me (it took me awhile to like both Weightless and TJOM).


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Just bought the CD/audio-rip from Amazon. My 2nd listen, and while I see that it's quite different (read less organic) from JoM which I loved, MoM is still excellent. It's more abstract, cold, distant but in an awesome way. 

Last track, Apeirophobia, is simply amazing!!!!! Reminds me a lot of this Russian composer's (Nikita Koshkin) piece.


----------



## Djentlyman

Overall all I really like the album, much better than Joy Of Motion. However like everyone else has been saying the guitars to do get a bit sterile after a while. Seems like they went all out with the "thumping" technique. Also that snare! To me it doesn't sound right, it just doesn't blend in with the mix.


----------



## VigilSerus

Knew I was gonna dig this album the moment Brain Dance dropped. Favorite piece is probably Apeirophobia. Whole album is super tight and has great grooves and licks, especially in Private Visions of the World, puts me in a such a great space.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

I had a couple of listens, it's pretty good, but still has to grow on me I guess. It sounds as their most introspective record to date, there seems a preference to layered weird melody structures and it is lacking in the head bobbing straight forward riffs.  up nonetheless!


----------



## Opion

I haven't gotten to listen to every song yet, but definitely liking what I am hearing. Currently listening to The Glass Bridge and it sounds very much like Weightless. Then again I thought Weightless was great. Does anyone else get the vibe from that record that it is a very "cold"-sounding album? It could be that I used to listen to it a lot one winter and the album cover contributes to it...

Either way, I am really enjoying this record. Everything from AAL takes a while to sink in and digest....it's like eating a vegetarian meal after only eating McDonalds all your life, you're gonna feel a bit weird at first but then dat groove kicks in and you're like


----------



## isomorphic

StevenC said:


> You're just thinking of the album covers.



albums generally have a connection between artwork and how they're produced, so you're not wrong


----------



## glassmoon0fo

I've been recovering from surgery for the past two days, and dude, siting in a sterile environment with nothing to do but think lends itself so well to this album. I've probably spun it 10 times today while in and out of medicated sleep, and I don't know how else to say, but it was amazing to have there for me. Ended up loving this album a lot sooner than I thought I would.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

A lot of the songs I'm digging on the second or third listen. Ectogenesis reminds me a lot of Altered State style riffs.

Cannot wait to see these guys play some of these riffs live!


----------



## bhakan

I'm digging this album a lot. This seems odd, but I actually seem to prefer the sterile sound for AaL. I wasn't a huge fan of how tJoM sounded but this sounds like the AaL I fell in love with. For whatever weird reason, the more full and "organic" tones make it sound like plain old guitar wankery for me, while more sterile production gives off this cold futuristic vibe that fits the hypertechnical music to me.


----------



## Masoo2

I dig it from the short snippets I've heard, getting Weightless vibes from it.

However, does anyone feel like there is too much slapping? It felt like it was almost every song or so.

Just my quick thoughts, need to give it a full listen though.


----------



## jwade

This album sounds like a drummer jamming over top of a really really long practice/jam session. It doesn't sound like 'songs' to me. Additionally, I really dislike the sound of the guitars. Way too much use of a really trebley single-coil/piezo mixture sound. Hurts the ears after a few songs.


----------



## Fraz666

jwade said:


> This album sounds like a drummer jamming over top of a really really long practice/jam session. It doesn't sound like 'songs' to me.


Unfortunately, I agree


----------



## VigilSerus

Masoo2 said:


> I dig it from the short snippets I've heard, getting Weightless vibes from it.
> 
> However, does anyone feel like there is too much slapping? It felt like it was almost every song or so.
> 
> Just my quick thoughts, need to give it a full listen though.



Hard for Tosin not to, considering he literally just dropped a DVD called "Thump"


----------



## Opion

I remember when TJOM came out and people said the same things about it. "Just sounds like riffs strewn together, I can't follow it" etc. etc. and I have to admit, I'm starting to see why people get that impression. It still is cool to me though to see what they come up with when they're left to do things themselves. I like the dynamics this time around, not such a brickwalled mix and a little more experimental.


----------



## vividox

Seeing Animals As Leaders / Plini / Intervals on 12/12. I've seen AAL once before, this'll be the first time for Plini and Intervals. Super excited.


----------



## coreysMonster

You're in for a treat, Plini is _amazing _live!


----------



## Erockomania

I actually like a couple of the songs on this album better than all previous albums. "Slaps Face" (had to look that up, lol) is one. It's probably my fave tune from them. However, I'm WAYY over the slapping technique. Unfortunately, it's become a massive part of his/their sound. It's so distinctive and annoying (to me) that I can't really listen to the album and enjoy it fully. It's basically a promo for the "THUMP" DVD, which I wasn't too happy about as now we'll hear that more than ever, lol. To each his own tho. Just my opinion which really doesn't matter.


----------



## 7soundz

Being completely honest, I get the point that Tosin and Javier are outstanding players, but it seems like with each album they tend to focus on "Hey look what we can do" rather than actually playing music that can invoke a genuine emotion. 
On the newest album, "Private Visions of the World" and "Inner Assassins" are perhaps two of the few songs that I personally like with everything else sounding like a barrage of drums and endless thumping. On the guitar tone, I also agree with previous comments in that it just doesn't sound very good and it can be quite annoying if you listen to it for an extended period.

While this may not be the best comparison, I also listen to "technical" players like Andy James, Aaron Marshall and Plini etc and they are good examples (to me at least) of the perfect blend of technique and song writing. I don't dislike Animals as Leaders and nor do I regret buying the new album, but I do think they could have done much better on this album by bringing something new to their listeners.


----------



## vividox

I guess I don't understand why a single band needs to be a catch all. No one listens to only one band. I mean, I get that when we voice our criticisms that doesn't mean we hate it or can't stand it or anything like that, but AAL is technical prog. It's great for what it is. If I'm in the mood for something more melodic, I'll just listen to something more melodic. But gersh dern, if I'm in the mood for technical prog, there isn't much better.

Seems like every artist putting out their fourth album (or more) receives a lot more criticism than praise these days. The first album is "fresh", "inspired", etc., and by number four it's "repetitive", "bland", "uninspired", etc. Sometimes it's remarkably sad how short our attention spans are.

Alright, I'm off my soap box. Carry on and have a great day.


----------



## Big_taco

All the complaints I see about this album are the same complaints made about every album since the first. 

I dig it, it has their character and, to me, sounds like they're playing off of each other more. I liked Weightless a lot though so whadda I know.


----------



## QuantumCybin

Okay, I've only listened to it once but I enjoyed it. Ectogenesis stands out to me, if only for that awesome synth in the beginning. I'll echo what others have said; it sounds like AAL, particularly more like an extension of Weightless, which I actually enjoyed, so I'm totally okay with this album. I don't think I'll have this on constant rotation but I'll definitely be listening to it more.


----------



## Cnev

Probably the most "whatever" I've ever felt about an album. I appreciate the technicality and skill, but it's creatively vacant and boringly repetitive. It sounds like a group of very skilled and technical musicians making very skilled and technical music for the sake of making very skilled and technical music. Technically impressive, but incredibly boring and uninteresting.


----------



## extendedsolo

vividox said:


> I guess I don't understand why a single band needs to be a catch all. No one listens to only one band. I mean, I get that when we voice our criticisms that doesn't mean we hate it or can't stand it or anything like that, but AAL is technical prog. It's great for what it is. If I'm in the mood for something more melodic, I'll just listen to something more melodic. But gersh dern, if I'm in the mood for technical prog, there isn't much better.
> 
> Seems like every artist putting out their fourth album (or more) receives a lot more criticism than praise these days. The first album is "fresh", "inspired", etc., and by number four it's "repetitive", "bland", "uninspired", etc. Sometimes it's remarkably sad how short our attention spans are.
> 
> Alright, I'm off my soap box. Carry on and have a great day.



I remember the days of listening to albums without hearing anyone else's opinion or reading a single review. Now everyone has the super power of determining how good/bad an album is after one listen. There is a guy on youtube called needledrop(?) that posts video reviews of multiple albums and somehow has 800k subscribers. Are people looking to be told what to think that badly? 

More to your point; I think that sometimes it's cool to hate something after it's not the new hotness anymore. It's exhausting to have to be so critical of everything and trying to be the smartest guy in the room. It's way more exciting and freeing to find something that you like about it.


----------



## StevenC

extendedsolo said:


> I remember the days of listening to albums without hearing anyone else's opinion or reading a single review. Now everyone has the super power of determining how good/bad an album is after one listen. There is a guy on youtube called needledrop(?) that posts video reviews of multiple albums and somehow has 800k subscribers. Are people looking to be told what to think that badly?



Nah, people are looking for either validation, someone to argue with, or like minded people. Also, some people just like to know either way what other people think about things, in particular things that they like, and to see the other side of the coin.

People have been reviewing albums, books, movies etc for a really long time.


----------



## extendedsolo

StevenC said:


> Nah, people are looking for either validation, someone to argue with, or like minded people. Also, some people just like to know either way what other people think about things, in particular things that they like, and to see the other side of the coin.
> 
> People have been reviewing albums, books, movies etc for a really long time.



I'm willing to bet if you did a breakdown of people wanting those things 90% are looking for validation. Yes there are 10% looking at the other side, but have you ever told someone that a band they like isn't good or you don't like them? This look comes over their face for a split second of "i don't know what to say" or "could I be wrong?" 

Yeah people have been reviewing things for such a long time, but it never become what it is now where sites/reviewers can sway public opinion on an album pretty quickly.


----------



## bhakan

StevenC said:


> Nah, people are looking for either validation, someone to argue with, or like minded people. Also, some people just like to know either way what other people think about things, in particular things that they like, and to see the other side of the coin.
> 
> People have been reviewing albums, books, movies etc for a really long time.


I use them as an indicator of whether or not I should check out an album. I listen to a lot of music across a lot of genres, so it's a lot easier to quickly read what someone else thought to get an idea of whether you'll like it or not. For example I've found that I rarely dislike an album that was praised on heavy blog is heavy, because for whatever reason my taste in heavy music is similar to theirs. It's not perfect, and I probably miss out on some stuff I'd like, but its better than trying to listen to every piece of music ever released.


----------



## 7soundz

Just to clarify my post earlier, I don't regret buying this album and ultimately no one can deny the talent of these players. I guess the disappointment for me personally is that I can't see myself listening to this regularly with the exception of 2 or 3 songs.


----------



## Jonathan20022

extendedsolo said:


> I remember the days of listening to albums without hearing anyone else's opinion or reading a single review. Now everyone has the super power of determining how good/bad an album is after one listen. There is a guy on youtube called needledrop(?) that posts video reviews of multiple albums and somehow has 800k subscribers. Are people looking to be told what to think that badly?
> 
> More to your point; I think that sometimes it's cool to hate something after it's not the new hotness anymore. It's exhausting to have to be so critical of everything and trying to be the smartest guy in the room. It's way more exciting and freeing to find something that you like about it.



It's a music discussion forum, there are fans of music here and fans of this band. New band drops the album and the point of discussion is, you guessed it the new album and their opinions on it! It's interesting to hear other's viewpoints on topics.


----------



## jwade

^


----------



## Bdtunn

Saw them last night and it was a fantastic show. 
The new songs sounded great live.


----------



## Dcm81

All complaints are completely unfounded.
Cause there's a song called "Backpfeifengesicht" which means Bitch-Slap-Face......nuff said!


----------



## coreysMonster

Dcm81 said:


> All complaints are completely unfounded.
> Cause there's a song called "Backpfeifengesicht" which means Bitch-Slap-Face......nuff said!


A Backpfeifengesicht is "a face deserving of a slap", or more common "a punchable face".

Example,
"Der Typ mit dem Backpfeifengesicht" is "The guy with the punchable face".


----------



## Triple7

Bdtunn said:


> Saw them last night and it was a fantastic show.
> The new songs sounded great live.



That's great to hear, I am seeing them at Webster Hall next week.


----------



## 7soundz

After reading an interview where Tosin explains his mindset at the time of recording this album it finally clicked with me. It's still a bit overwhelming at times but I can understand why it sound the way it does.

http://www.musicradar.com/news/guit...sin-abasi-my-top-5-tips-for-guitarists-645031


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Strangely enough for me, tMoM has been the most easily digestible album for me to get through, but that does not mean I'm diminishing anything on it. Hell, Private Visions of the World is currently one of my favorite tracks. I love songs that evolve!!


----------



## wankerness

I can't believe anyone thought JoM was less like "songs" than "riff collages," but there we have it. The only track on there that wasn't coherent and sounded like random riffs stuck together was "Mind=Spun," which the title of seemed to suggest that was almost the point.

This one really does sound more like riff collages. I don't love it, but it's generally more interesting than Weightless. "The Brain Dance" is easily one of my favorite tracks they've ever done, but I don't think I'd put anything else in that category.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

I kind of agree with Wankerness, sadly. I do love The Brain Dance (and Ectogenesis ), but this album really didn't grip me like AaL or JoM. It's not like the month of November was full of albums I loved, either. So that pretty much rules out a simple crowding issue.


----------



## Zalbu

Anyone knows what setup they're using live on this tour? I've seen that Tosin is working with some company called Morgan amps and they have Mesa amps on stage but I've seen someone say that they're using the amps for monitoring and that the sound out is still Axe-Fx


----------



## MickD7

http://www.premierguitar.com/articles/25053-animals-as-leaders-16-strings-vs-the-world?page=1&utm_campaign=PGN+-+011717&utm_medium=email&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_term=PG+Weekly


----------



## MSUspartans777

Zalbu said:


> Anyone knows what setup they're using live on this tour? I've seen that Tosin is working with some company called Morgan amps and they have Mesa amps on stage but I've seen someone say that they're using the amps for monitoring and that the sound out is still Axe-Fx



I'm pretty sure Tosin went straight analog the entire tour and I think Reyes stuck to his trusty AxeFX2. 

There are lots of pictures with Tosins full pedalboard setup. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tjawyd8sNB8


----------



## Da Butt Bandit

and the rest was history...


----------



## wankerness

Da Butt Bandit said:


> and the rest was history...



?

Anyway, I've been listening exclusively to Joy of Motion for the last week or two in my car. This is one damn good album. I often find myself skipping straight to Lippincott and The Woven Web, even though I like everything on the album (Crescent might be the least good, but still well worth listening to!). I still thinking that bizarro slap riff halfway through The Woven Web is one of the greatest riffs ever. 

#1 greatest riff from any band ever might be that riff at 4:55 in CAFO. Woven Web has nothing on that one!


----------



## sawtoothscream

Couldn't get into tjom and from what I heard so far this album is a pass for me. Loved the first two albums.


----------



## HexaneLake

This album is amazing, I'm fairly shocked by everyone's reception. To me it is a natural and much desired evolution of their sound.

Best song: INNER ASSASSINS


----------



## extendedsolo

wankerness said:


> ?
> 
> Anyway, I've been listening exclusively to Joy of Motion for the last week or two in my car. This is one damn good album. I often find myself skipping straight to Lippincott and The Woven Web, even though I like everything on the album (Crescent might be the least good, but still well worth listening to!). I still thinking that bizarro slap riff halfway through The Woven Web is one of the greatest riffs ever.
> 
> #1 greatest riff from any band ever might be that riff at 4:55 in CAFO. Woven Web has nothing on that one!



I think that the Physical education main thumping riff is a top 5 riff for them.


----------



## BigViolin

wankerness said:


> #1 greatest riff from any band ever might be that riff at 4:55 in CAFO. Woven Web has nothing on that one!



Agreed, one of my favorite riffs ever.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

wankerness said:


> ?
> 
> Anyway, I've been listening exclusively to Joy of Motion for the last week or two in my car. This is one damn good album. I often find myself skipping straight to Lippincott and The Woven Web, even though I like everything on the album (Crescent might be the least good, but still well worth listening to!). I still thinking that bizarro slap riff halfway through The Woven Web is one of the greatest riffs ever.
> 
> #1 greatest riff from any band ever might be that riff at 4:55 in CAFO. Woven Web has nothing on that one!



Real talk, tJoM is my overall favorite of theirs so far, and figuring out how to play the riffs for Crescent really opened that one up for me. It's one of my favorites off the album. 

The new album is missing much of the riffery that I like to hear, but it's very train-of-thought in the way it's put together, and I dig that kind of thing too. For instance, tMoM dropped the day I had to go in for major surgery, so I ended up listening to it in a days-long anesthesia haze. It was AWESOME


----------



## wankerness

I was just listening to Crescent in the car. I think the first half is boring, but the outro kills. It's not a skipworthy track, that's for sure.


----------



## Azyiu

So I went to my first AAL concert here in Hong Kong last night. Man, what a show and they were awesome!


----------



## Decreate

I was there as well, great show.


----------



## Azyiu

Decreate said:


> I was there as well, great show.



Dude, we could have gone together!


----------



## AuroraTide

Seeing them on Tuesday, Javier is doing some sort of appearance Monday in Melbourne too. Anyone know if it's just a Q&A or will he play a bit? Maybe play some Mestis?


----------



## wankerness

Some guitar student at the college I work at was telling me about some "really funny meme" he had seen that day, and then showed me an example. It was of Tosin, looking really pleased with himself with his eyes closed! The student had no idea who the guitarist was. I'm wondering how many more people have been seeing that and just thinking "it's funny happy guitar man!!"

Of course, I can't find one myself, since I am not young enough and "Tosin meme" returns nothing new. But, one I remember distinctly said something to the effect of "That feel when you play a C#b5#9dim11 and you hear the other guitarist play it too."


----------



## Harry

Melbourne show last night with Nick Johnston and Plini. 
I honestly rarely listen to AAL's studio stuff, but they just totally blow minds live.
Those Strandbergs they use for Physical Education (that you can see a few posts up) are just totally crazy looking in the flesh.
Nick Johnston and Plini were, of course, stellar too. I have to hand it to Nick for the being the best of the lot at just being very vocal-like with the guitar, but every musician was just super expressive in their own way.
Puts a smile on my face knowing instrumental guitar music can pack out a venue like that


----------



## AuroraTide

Harry said:


> Melbourne show last night with Nick Johnston and Plini.
> I honestly rarely listen to AAL's studio stuff, but they just totally blow minds live.
> Those Strandbergs they use for Physical Education (that you can see a few posts up) are just totally crazy looking in the flesh.
> Nick Johnston and Plini were, of course, stellar too. I have to hand it to Nick for the being the best of the lot at just being very vocal-like with the guitar, but every musician was just super expressive in their own way.
> Puts a smile on my face knowing instrumental guitar music can pack out a venue like that



Completely agree! Really enjoyed the classic rock muck around before CAFO.

Does anyone know if the sing a long during Physical Education happens at every show?


----------



## Azyiu

AuroraTide said:


> Completely agree! Really enjoyed the classic rock muck around before CAFO.
> 
> *Does anyone know if the sing a long during Physical Education happens at every show?*



The crowd sung along in Hong Kong. So I guess that song is more or less their defacto signature song now.


----------



## MickD7

Perth show tonight. So damn keen  I missed them when I visited the UK last year by about a day. Animals As Leaders came out a few years ago with BTBAM and it was a solid show, finally they return. Will post photos and let you know what my thoughts are tomorrow sometime.


----------



## Jaydarian

Hey all, not sure whether to make this post a separate thread but I want to talk about their latest album:

I love it. Each song has it's own atmosphere (sonosphere?). Beginning with eastern sounds of Arithmophobia and ending with flamenco in Apeirophobia, I am again amazed by this group.

With that said, I have some criticisms.

I'll state one though: after listening about 20 times... almost every song feels rushed. After a glorious riff or solo, AAL just hop right on the to the next part. A lot of clean "endings" (parts that could lead to interludes - or interludes that last for a short moment; that are only played once and not returned to again) are able to breathe for just a 1/8th note (or less, I'm not so gifted here)... and damn I just want to let it live - sustain.

In this context, and in my opinion, nearly every song could have been 8 - 15 minutes - and it would not have sounded so grinding, simply because of the sheer amount of riffs in those songs. A lot more play could have been introduced on these patterns. A lot more breath.

Ok, thank you for reading! I suppose it was a half rant 

At the end of the day, I still love these guys and I'm so inspired by them.


----------



## Supernaut

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=429CnpmOSBk

Not sure how to embed the vid, AAL Dunlop sessions, setlist:

- Ectogenesis
- Brain Dance 
- Nephele


----------



## Mwoit




----------



## wankerness

Supernaut said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=429CnpmOSBk
> 
> Not sure how to embed the vid, AAL Dunlop sessions, setlist:
> 
> - Ectogenesis
> - Brain Dance
> - Nephele



This site has the most f'd up youtube embedding I've ever seen on a phpbb. Basically, if you take out the s in https when you FIRST POST, it will auto-edit it into an embed. If you screw it up, though, and have to go back and edit it, you have to use the tag "youtubevid" and delete out the entire youtube url apart from the string of numbers/letters after the ?v=


----------



## MerlinTKD

Supernaut said:


> Not sure how to embed the vid, AAL Dunlop sessions, setlist:
> 
> - Ectogenesis
> - Brain Dance
> - Nephele




That was ....ing amazing. Been too long since I've seen them live, I *needed* to see that! So inspirational!!!!


----------



## brownsounds

Anyone have tabs for The Brain Dance?


----------



## wankerness

brownsounds said:


> Anyone have tabs for The Brain Dance?



I'm sure it will turn up on ultimate-guitar eventually, just like the majority of their stuff. That's still the only one on this album I really love.


----------



## Azyiu

So other than on YouTube or buy it off of iTunes store, where else is Wave of Babies available?


----------



## BigViolin

I think it's on the encore edition/re-release of the self titled album.


----------



## Azyiu

BigViolin said:


> I think it's on the encore edition/re-release of the self titled album.



You are right... but damn, I have to double dip?!


----------



## bensjjjammin

out of that Dunlop Sessions, i love Ectogenesis. I tend to like the catchier less prog more melodic side of AAL. I hope to see them live in the future.


----------



## wankerness

Azyiu said:


> You are right... but damn, I have to double dip?!



What were you hoping to do? If it was on an ep by itself, you'd probably be paying the same amount!

That thing is "remastered," though I must say it sounds identical to me. Someone here pointed out the differences with CAFO, and it was extremely minor, iirc it was some cymbal sound changes in a couple sections, etc.


----------



## Azyiu

wankerness said:


> What were you hoping to do? *If it was on an ep by itself, you'd probably be paying the same amount!*
> 
> That thing is "remastered," though I must say it sounds identical to me. Someone here pointed out the differences with CAFO, and it was extremely minor, iirc it was some cymbal sound changes in a couple sections, etc.



It is psychological more than anything... it "feels" better to pay for a new EP with materials I previously do not have than paying for basically the same songs that I have plus maybe a couple new songs... anyway, I will try selling my copy before double dipping.


----------



## AuroraTide

Any one see Javier recording on Instagram? Hoping for another Mestis album!


----------



## TripperJ

Anyone know what Tosin is using for his heavy distorted tone since he switched to pedals? He has 2 Friedman BE-ODs and 2 TS clones on his board but I didn't think those were capable of that much saturation.


----------



## InCasinoOut

TripperJ said:


> Anyone know what Tosin is using for his heavy distorted tone since he switched to pedals? He has 2 Friedman BE-ODs and 2 TS clones on his board but I didn't think those were capable of that much saturation.


The internal trim pot on the BE-OD gets it into real saturated high-gain territory when it's maxed out, so I could see it. Took me a second to figure out why the used one I bought was full on \m/ \m/ even with the gain knob at 9:00 or lower.


----------



## penguin_316

Yea those Friedman BE pedals has a ton of gain actually. Way more than most would ever use...they sound quite good actually I was surprised.

With a nice clean channel amp you can get a wide variety of overdrive/driven sounds.


----------



## eugeneelgr

https://www.instagram.com/p/BcB-YQ0n-TT/?hl=en&taken-by=animalsasleaders

Seems like Tosin might be using a new prototype. Looks like a new headstock?


----------



## jwade

Looks like a burl top! That's pretty rad.


----------



## downburst82

eugeneelgr said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BcB-YQ0n-TT/?hl=en&taken-by=animalsasleaders
> 
> Seems like Tosin might be using a new prototype. Looks like a new headstock?



Yup they just finished playing, the new prototype looks increadable!! Definately a new headstock and it looks so much better.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

That headstock is straight fire.


----------



## elnyrb10

https://soundcloud.com/doc-coyle/ep-50-tosin-abasi-animals-as

super cool interview. apparently AAL is label-less right now too!


----------



## wannabguitarist

elnyrb10 said:


> https://soundcloud.com/doc-coyle/ep-50-tosin-abasi-animals-as
> 
> super cool interview. apparently AAL is label-less right now too!



I read Misha is starting an label somewhere. I'll bet good money that's where they end up


----------



## JEngelking

wannabguitarist said:


> I read Misha is starting an label somewhere. I'll bet good money that's where they end up



That was immediately my thought as well.


----------



## MickD7

Live album announced 


https://www.theprp.com/2018/04/16/news/animals-as-leaders-announce-live-2017-album/


----------



## Avedas

Nice I've been waiting for a proper Inner Assassins video.


----------



## Kaura

MickD7 said:


> Live album announced
> 
> 
> https://www.theprp.com/2018/04/16/news/animals-as-leaders-announce-live-2017-album/



To be honest, I find that kinda lame. A live dvd with a tour documentary would've been awesome. From the teaser video it just sounds like someone played the songs from the albums in a crowded room and recorded it. I just can't understand who would want to listen to that. Maybe if they would play the songs differently or add some jamming to them, then I could get behind it.


----------



## TedEH

Kaura said:


> it just sounds like someone played the songs from the albums in a crowded room


I'm really enjoying this line as a description of concerts.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

The AAL live album experience isn't so much the canned, clinical vibe of quantized-and-pasted take #150 as it is the audience reaction to the band looking at the floor while playing to those backing tracks.

The label is releasing this because the band didn’t re-sign, there’s almost no overhead involved, and there are no hits for a greatist-hits compilation. We can expect Ash to include secret recordings of Tosin taking a shit as bonus tracks on the album reissues.


----------



## iamaom

Neat, I have video of the same recording they took in Dallas.


----------



## Kaura

TedEH said:


> I'm really enjoying this line as a description of concerts.



Not sure if you're being sarcastic but what I meant is that this album is literally going to sound like someone put on some AAL in a living room and then recorded it with a phone. I think live albums need to be recorded in large venues like stadiums to really capture the power and energy of the sound. Also, like I


----------



## RND

wannabguitarist said:


> I read Misha is starting an label somewhere. I'll bet good money that's where they end up


This label is news to me! I second that notion, now that I think about it.


----------



## TedEH

Kaura said:


> Not sure if you're being sarcastic


Maybe not sarcastic, per se, but it wasn't a criticism of your comment.


----------



## StevenC

Tosin got his LACS hollowbody back! Just posted about it on his Instagram story!


----------



## Vyn

StevenC said:


> Tosin got his LACS hollowbody back! Just posted about it on his Instagram story!



He lost it? What was the story with it?


----------



## Dayn

Vyn said:


> He lost it? What was the story with it?


Burglary, basically. Some fuckwit broke in and nicked some gear, that LACS included.


----------



## USMarine75

For anyone interested (and you prob are if you're reading this thread) Tosin Abasi will be in an upcoming Rick Beato video.


----------



## StevenC

USMarine75 said:


> For anyone interested (and you prob are if you're reading this thread) Tosin Abasi will be in an upcoming Rick Beato video.


I've been stalking my YouTube subscriptions since the moment Rick said that and I was starting to think I imagined it.


----------



## mungiisi

Anybody here ordered the Madness of Javier Reyes guitar messenger lessons? Is it worth of checking out? I really like Javier's playing style and I'm tempted to get it.


----------



## Masoo2

New song?


----------



## nickgray

Masoo2 said:


> New song?



Sounds way more like Javier's stuff than AAL.


----------



## Dayn

Deeefinitely a Javier song.


----------



## StevenC

It's definitely a new song, but probably a Mestis song.


----------

